# October / November 2014 - Cycle Buddies Part 3



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in October / November 2014.

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , Test Date , Outcome 
sunshine and clouds , IVF , 2nd Oct , 14th Oct , 19th Oct , 29th Oct , 
shadow2013 , ICSI , 2nd Oct , 15th Oct , 20th Oct , 30th Oct , 
KRM14 , IVF ,9th Oct , , 27th Oct , 6th Nov , 
pinklizzard77 , IVF , , , 25th Oct , 8th Nov , 
scaredy_cat , ICSI , 12th Oct , 24th Oct , 29th Oct , 9th Nov , 
Noahsmummy , ICSI , 11th Oct , 24th Oct , 27th Oct , 10th Nov , 
pineapple14 , ICSI , 14th Oct , 27th Oct , 30th Oct , 10th Nov , 
Chellelauz , IVF , 7th Oct , 22nd Oct , 27th Oct , 13th Nov, 
Dolphins , , , , 3rd Nov , 14th Nov , 
cherinpar , IVF , 22nd Oct ,4th Nov , , 15th Nov , 
HazelW , ICSI , 24th Oct , , , 17th Nov , 
Katy_81 , ICSI , 20th Oct , 3rd Nov , 8th Nov , 17th Nov , 
Em 40 , ICSI , , 3rd Nov , 8th Nov , 17th Nov , 
Pixanne , ICSI , 20th Oct , 3rd Nov , 8th Nov , 19th Nov , 
Parky77 , ICSI, , 3rd Nov , 6th Nov , 20th Nov , 
Turnerbird3 , IVF , , 3rd Nov , 6th Nov , 20th Nov , 
bumpylady , ICSI , ,10th Nov , 15th Nov , 25th Nov , 
Morley Boyce , ICSI , , 10th Nov , 15th Nov , 25th Nov , 
Rachel1578 , IVF , 21st Oct , 10th Nov , 12th Nov , 26th Nov , 
fraf77 , ICSI , 22nd Oct , 10th Nov , 14th Nov , 28th Nov , 
Leanne5 , IVF , 15th Nov , 28th Nov , 3rd Dec , 12th Dec , 

Itsonlybridget , ICSI , 30th Oct , 11th Nov , 16th Nov , , 

[/csv]​


 Honorary Members 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## HazelW

Hello all!


----------



## fraf77

Ooooo thank you for updating me Sharry
Hello everyone xx
Charmers just to reply to you.  I know I count my blessing through each stage I realise how lucky I am to get this far others sadly haven't xx
I get to hear if we have any frosties tomorrow ek! That would make us extremely lucky which we have never felt regarding fertility over the last 10 years


----------



## Katy_81

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Fraf


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi All

Finally got the call. 4 out of the 5 fertilised so I'm happy. 

Think I might enjoy a glass or two of wine now ! 

Great news for you Charmers too !


----------



## fraf77

Great news curly girl.  Are they aiming for 5 day then? X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Fraf depends on Monday d3 they said. If I have 3 or 4 then D5 is possible. All depends on quality at D3 whether ET is that day or they try for blast


----------



## Charmars

Curlygirl - yay! Id love to enjoy some wine but my clinic put you on antibiotics for 5 days after the EC and you can't drink on them! Boo!

Fraf - I know what you mean, luck and fertlity aren't two words I'd ever put together either!

*sharry* can you put me as EC 14/11 thanks

Anyway guys - we chat too much!! But I can honestly say without you lot to chat to if have definately gone insane during this process! I just hope once we get our results we can all still chat xx


----------



## MrsG1984

His sharry can you update me ...
ET was 5th of November ...
OTD is 20th of November...
Thanks 

Ladies I have been very bad and been testing since 7dp2dt... Have been in tears on a daily basis with BFN's coming out my ears ...
I have woken today 10dp2dt and tested and have a faint but very visible BFP....
I can't believe it , shaking and crying is an understatement .... Cannot believe this has happened .... Just praying bean stays around till OTD and after ...
Good luck ladies


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Curly girl * congrats on your lovely 4 embies, wonderful news. Enjoy your wine 

*Charmers* I totally agree with you that this group has been such a blessing during this process. We help keep each other strong and when we can't be strong, we have somewhere to come and vent our feelings to people who truly understand in a way only people going through this journey can xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

*Curlygirl* - That's great, enjoy your vino!!

*MrsG1984*- I'm waggling my finger at you for testing early  but that's great, hope it keeps getting stronger!

*Katy81 & EmGran*- Fingers crossed both of your tiredness is a positive sign! But all the reading I did, did suggest it could also be those pessaries!

*Amac* - congratulations on your BFP, that's amazing news! Fingers crossed the OHSS settles down soon!

*Charmars *- Well done, phew!


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

MrsG1984 - that fab news! Are you going to keep testing till OTD date?

Curly girl  - that's such an great result.  Enjoy your wine. It might be the last for a while. 

Charmers - couldn't agree more. You ladies have kept me going through this whole thing. Don't know how I would have coped otherwise. 

AFM - the bloat is back!  Just in the last couple of hours my belly has become really uncomfortable and I've got the same feeling of breathlessness that I had last week. It's like when I breathe in I just can't seem to catch a full lung of air.  Not good


----------



## MrsG1984

Thanks for your well wishes... 

KATY81..... The plan is to test tomorrow hope the line is getting darker then wait till OTD... But it's addictive after seeing a BFP , just want that feeling over and over again  ....


----------



## shadow2013

Yey Charmers and curly girl with your fertilisation rates!!

Mrs g ... naughty but oh so exciting!!

Katy ... that is an excellent sign hunny!! There can only be one reason your symptoms are back


----------



## Katy_81

Shadow - I hope so, although the clinic said last week that i didn't have OHSS, just enlarged ovaries.  I'm not sure what the difference is  

MrsG - I can imagine it is very addictive. My DP isn't letting me test till OTD so it's not an option for me.


----------



## shadow2013

Katy ...  i also read that the symptoms of ohss are early pg signs of twins - tiredness breathlessness and nausea!  Always a possibility   xx


----------



## MrsG1984

I think it's so hard to go on symptoms .... But for me this morning after weeks of not wanting any contact with my husband (in that way )  
Really really needed it... 
When I had my son nearly 8 years ago now naturally ... That's all I wanted to do... So for me it was a definate sign to an otherwise confusing 2ww.

This cycle of ICSI presented me with lots of cramping and the feeling that my AF was / is on it's way anytime soon... And I have cried ... About everything ... All my other symptoms I had put down to the tablets , but the  past 2 days there has been no tender breasts, not much signs of anything and then the suprise of a BFP... 
Such a roller coaster ... X


----------



## Cornelia75

Hello mrs g! Was wondering where you were! Fingers crossed for you and the little line! Did you have one or two transferred?


----------



## Cornelia75

Ignore that - just read your profile! Exciting!!!! Xx


----------



## MrsG1984

I have been here CORNELIA75 just been reading all the posts you lovely ladies put it and been down , extremely down due to my way to early BFN's 
I have one 4 cell top grade embryo returned and was sure that meant I had no chance ... Only one egg fertilised out of my four .... So everything was riding on this little beany.. . And keeping everything crossed looks like it pulled through! 
I'm on top of the world right now


----------



## EmGran

Hi Sharry - could you update me please? I had ET on the 13th Nov, and my OTD is the 24th Nov. Thanks x


----------



## Pixanne

Evening ladies

A quick hello!  Congrats Mrs G and Charmers on your good news and good luck for et tomorrow,  Fraf.  

Afm, only 8 pm and I'm knackered.  Dd2 has a temperature and was in bed and asleep by 6.15. I'm expecting a very broken night and a small wiggly person in my bed very soon so heading to bed now! 

X


----------



## SweetPea2707

Hi all,

Just checking in......thank you for all your support & encouragement, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my 4 wee embies are still going strong and can't wait for Tuesday to get one back!!

Congrats to all the ladies who have had a BFP.......really pleased for you all.

Sorry to the ones who have had a BFN and for those feeling down. Hopefully you will all find some comfort from the support of the ladies on this thread, I find it invaluable!

Xx


----------



## bumpylady

Emgran we have the same test date xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Just watched the saisburys Christmas advert and crying my eyes out.....these hormones are ridiculous!!


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - good luck for ET tomorrow, what time are you going in??


----------



## EmGran

Bumpylady - yey we're testing buddies. Let's try and stay sane through the 2ww together  

I think there are a couple of other ladies testing shortly after the 24th?

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Charmars

How long after ET is your OTD normally?


----------



## Cornelia75

I'm testing on 24th too! As it Tiki !

OTD usually two weeks from EC charmers. Xx


----------



## Parky77

Evening all,

Well I've been a good girl not peeing on sticks!  I managed to get some chocolate and gave my tea cooked for me as my treat today, amazing what some tears do!

I hate that I'm so emotional and negative at the moment, it's just so unlike me, I think it's because I know, in my heart that it hasn't worked. I know I shouldn't give up all hope, and I haven't otherwise I wouldn't have bothered asking Sharry to add me!  Or I might have drunk some wine tonight or something like that, but I didn't, so I must still be positive somewhere deep down inside!

Good luck Bridget for tomorrow x

Cornelia lol!  I know what you mean!

Sweetpea congrats on your 4, I don't know where I'd be without you guys, you're right invaluable!

Pixanne, I hope you have some sleep!

Mrs g I bet your hubby was well chuffed this morning  

Katy looks like your expecting twins then!

I can't go any further back so sorry if I have missed anyone. I hope you all have a good nights sleep, is anyone testing tomorrow?  I know Monday is a busy day and I think there's a few doing it tomorrow instead of Monday?  So I'll be waiting with baited breath for some bfps. Good luck xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Parky, I'm retesting tomorrow morning as the clinic want me to, but I started to get menstrual cramping yesterday with a bit of spotting yesterday and today, so I think I know what the result is going to be, and it's going to remain a bfn, but we'll see, we can but hope!        

Good night to everyone else, and good luck to Em40!

xx


----------



## Dolphins

I therefore have probably taken my last injection tonight for this cycle, and my last lot of tablets tonight also, which I'll be taking at about 11 pm.  I would ask you all to wish me luck for tomorrow but kind of think I need a miracle!

xx


----------



## Charmars

I have woken up with really bad tummy ache, like a stabby pain, is this the side effect of cyclogest and just trapped wind? I'm in agony! Had EC Friday and been sore but this something else!


----------



## Parky77

Dolphins I'm wishing you all the luck in the world xxxxx

Charmers also lets keep our fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## HazelW

Dolphins - everything crossed for you this morning hun.

Charmers - can you give your clinic a call and mention it to them?

Katy, Parky, Em, and whoever else is testing on Monday - I have a confession to make.  I tested this morning on an internet cheapie and got a very very faint BFP. I'm not sure whether to be pleased or worried, as the tests measured 10mIu of HGC and the line was almost imaginary! I don't see how it will double in enough time to show up on the official test tomorrow. Maybe they're just crap tests and you get what you pay for! I haven't told DH yet as I don't want to worry him so I think I'll keep it to myself (and all of you "strangers", obviously!) until tomorrow.


----------



## Parky77

Hazel that's amazing congratulations. I think your hcg is only low at this stage, don't panic! Xxxx


----------



## Littlehare

Good luck for today Dolphins, I will be thinking of you   

Hazel - I would be pleased lovely  - fingers crossed the BFP gets stronger  

Pixanne - hope your little one is feeling better and you managed to get some rest xxx

Charmers - Hope you are feeling a bit better? I was very sore for a good 3-4 days after EC - Make sure you are drinking plenty of water and taking it easy.

Hang on in there Parky - this 2ww is so cruel I think I have definetly had more negetive days than positive so I know exactly how you are feeling xxx

Mrs G - I too have the AF cramps and have been crying over silly things (song on the radio yesterday -  unfortunately I wasnt on my own in the car either!) Hope you get your BFP when you test xxx

Also best of luck for anyone else testing again today, I think there are a few of us over the next couple of days    

Good luck to the ladies who have recently had ET - Make sure you are taking it easy and move away from those pee sticks!!!!


AFM: I tried to convince DH to let me test this morning (had EC on 3rd - OTD 19th) but he was having none of it...I'm kind of pleased tbh but like a lot of you on here I just want this agonising wait to be over. Still getting AF crams, have very sore (.)(.) and as mentioned above I'm getting very emotional easily - as we all know this could be the meds, AF or             
a BFP         

Thinking of you all and wishing you all BFP's


----------



## Parky77

I've just googled it and 3 weeks from ovulation is 5-400 so you're fine! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Cornelia75

Good luck Dolphins. I have my fingers crossed xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you for the good luck messages ladies, going in for ET at 10.30am. Feeling excited and nervous to see how our embies are doing eeeek!!

*Fraff* hope you get some news on your frosties today

*Charmars* hope your tummy ache goes away soon

Speak to you later xxx


----------



## Charmars

Exciting! Thinking of you *itsonlybridget*

I'm waiting for the clinic to call and let me know how the embies did overnight, I'll mention my tummy ache to them too. Just hope they don't wait till 12.15 to call again!!


----------



## HazelW

Charmers, in terms of the tummy, I think you might be better to call them....? Although our clinic checked the embryos each day, they didn't call as routine unless they wanted us to go for ET. They said I was welcome to ring and see how they were doing though, which I did every day!


----------



## fraf77

Good luck itsonlybridget I hope little embie get snuggled in to it's mummy.  My clinic gave me a photo of my little embie and I can't stop looking at it.  Today day 6 it should be hatching ready to implant.  I do hope she's being a good little embie and getting ready to cling to me.  Today I get to hear how her frostie brothers and sisters are getting on eeekk.
Went out for dinner with hubby and friends last night.  He's trying to keep me entertained bless him.
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Charmars

*hazel* the clinic are definately calling today. I'll wait to speak to them otherwise I have to call the emergency number and I'm not in pain now so would feel a fraud for calling!

Fraf - good luck on the frosties!!!


----------



## Dolphins

Thank you for all of the good luck messages, but it's still a   for us, and I'm about to phone the clinic now, and I have had painful abdominal cramps again this morning.  It's now 2 days after my OTDso, I think I can safely say now that it's "all over" for this cycle.  I'll have to do a fresh cycle again next time, as that was my only frozen one.    

p.s. sorry about the 'me' post. Hope everyone else is ok.

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hazel - that sounds really encouraging and exciting. Perhaps those internet cheapies just aren't very sensitive xx

Itsonlybridget - good luck for ET today hun.  It's such a magical experience. X

Fraf - hope you enjoyed your meal. Distractions are a blessing during the 2ww x

Littlehare - my DP won't let me test either. Got our official test tomorrow. The anxiety is definitely kicking in. 

Charmers - glad you've spoken to the clinic. Could it be trapped wind? I had plenty of that after EC. hope your little embies are getting snuggly

Dolphins - I'm so sorry hun. Was really hoping the result would change for you today. Sending big hugs  

AFM - well bloating has gone down today so I'm guessing it was the cyclogest. Still not feeling any different apart from sore (.)(.) but I always get them before AF anyway. Really don't think this has worked . At least I get to find out tomorrow and I get some normality back to my life.


----------



## lshen1989

Hi all,

How is everyone? I was wondering if i could join your thread?

I am having ICSI and I had my EC on Friday with 6 eggs being collected, which 5 fertilised - I am looking to have a 5 day blastocyst ET on Wednesday.

I was quite disappointed with 6 eggs for my age but the clinic was very cautious with my dosage on Menopur incase of OHSS so i was put on a very low dosage.

Is anybody on there 2ww/ET? 

Xx


----------



## Rachel1578

Hi girlies,

Dolphins I'm so sorry to hear that. Take care or yourself x

Hazel, em40, katy81, Pixanne, parky and all others testing tomorrow and in the next few days - good luck! I'll be thinking of you.

Charmars, hope the pain stays away and good luck with those embies.

It's only Bridget - good luck for today's ET, exciting!

Amac and MrsG - fantastic news!!

To everyone I've missed, enjoy your Sunday.

Afm, still feeling sore 6 days after EC - feels like AF-style cramps and sometimes tender ovaries. Still really bloated and light-headed when I first stand up. Pesky pessaries!

Think I overdid it a bit yesterday - it was my birthday and felt up to a walk but there was a hill and by the top my ovaries were quite sore. Had a lovely massage and manicure then went to a gig in the evening (booked tickets before we knew dates for IVF) and I just worried about the noise and embies all night.

Chill out day today...

Sharry, I'm not appearing on the first page - can you add me please? DR 29 sept, stimming 21 oct, EC 10 nov, et 12 nov, otd 26 nov. Thanks!


----------



## Em 40

Hi everyone hope everyone having chilling Sundays. 
I stayed off here yesterday as my bleeding started again early evening. That little glimmer I had went  this morning I thought I was waking up to my full af but again it's stopped. I really don't know what to think. Is it just the progesterone injections holding it off fully. Roll on tomorrow test day to finally know as we really need to get off this rollercoaster.


----------



## Cornelia75

So sorry to hear your news dolphins. It's hellish when it doesn't work.  Xx

It's only Bridget - hope that ET went well! Did you get a photograph? (Well not exactly a photograph but hopefully you know what I mean - a print out from the scan machine!) how many did you transfer?

Rachel when I read your post I thought you were describing me! That's exactly how I'm feeling. Am hating the cramps. Wish they would go away! Especially bad in the morning after I pee! I was also feeling nauseous a couple of days ago but thankfully that has disappeared. Am now eating like a horse. When we were going to bed last night I said "can't wait for breakfast" - he looked at me as if I was nuts!! 

EM40 - sorry to hear you are having such a rubbish time. Cramps are bad enough for me - blood would freak me out but try to remember that lots of people bleed whilst pregnant and it's not necessarily the end - easier said than done, I know xx

Lshen - you really shouldn't be disappointed with 6 - you only need one as people here will tell you! I'm on 2ww stage - test date 24 November !


----------



## Charmars

LSHEN - welcome! I also had EC Friday and am waiting for call this morning to confirm ET, but think it will be Weds too! Got 10 eggs, 8 fertilised, they told me 10 was higher than average so you sound like you got a good amount of eggs!!


----------



## Charmars

Hospital have called, had 8 fertilised but now got 9! The original 8 are all 4 cells and they are really pleased with them! Taking them to blastocyst so ET is Weds! Also hopeful we will get frosties too!!


----------



## Katy_81

That's amazing Charmers! Such a good result xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Charmers that's amazing news!!! You must be delighted xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Great news Charmers, another hurdle over!

No update for me today being D2 so will hope for good news tomorrow at 830am.  Odd because I'll be at work so will have to 'disappear' or make up some excuse to dash to the clinic if they want a D3 transfer.


----------



## HazelW

Yay! Fab news Charmers!


----------



## Em 40

Fantastic news charmers you must be really thrilled


----------



## fraf77

Yeay well done Charmers babies in waiting
Well done to all the newly Pupo's welcome to the two week wait
So sorry Dolphin big hugs for you  xx
Em40 keep the faith Hun xx
Itsonlybridget  how did it go?


----------



## fraf77

No frozen embies for us 😢.  They all made it to blastocyst bit weren't of a good enough grade to freeze.  So it all or nothing with this little one tucked inside me.  I'm gutted but at least we have hope it this one


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Dolphins* thinking of you Hun .. big hugs, look after yourself 

*Charmars* fantastic news on your embies  Really pleased for you. Wednesday will soon come around 

*Lshen* welcome and good luck for Wednesday too 

AFM 2 blasto embies safely on board, tucked up nicely in Mummy's tummy  
Sadly none were good enough to freeze but we are very happy with 'Bill and Bob'!
We did indeed get a scan pic which really just resembles a white line but it's our little white line  really hope this is the start of something wonderful .. as we all do.

Officially on the 2ww although it will be 11 days and mt test date is Thurs 27th Nov ... Going to try very hard to keep busy and try not to work myself into a frenzy wondering how they are doing.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Littlehare

It's only Bridget - Great news, i was thinking of you - take it easy today and best of luck xxxx

Dolphins - I'm so sorry to hear your news, don't apologise for a me post - look after yourself   and best of luck for a future BFP

Charmers - Great news   - very exciting xxx

Rachel 1578 - Happy birthday for yesterday   - hope you have a nice chilled out Sunday xxx

Curygirl - Best of luck for your little embryos    

Hang on in there EM40 - There is still hope my love xxxx

Welcome LSHEN1989 - Try not to be disappointed, as everyone always says it only takes one - it's definitely a case of quality not quantity   I had my EC on the 3rd and ET on 6th my OTD is the 19th xxx

Fraf77 - Sorry to hear you have no frosties - hope you don't mind me asking but could you not still ask for them to be frozen?We had 2 embryos left that clinic said weren't the best grade and they might not survive the freezing process but we were still aloud to freeze them  (we did have to pay though). I didn't do blastocyst so maybe this is why?
Big sprinkle of baby dust to your special little embie tucked up inside its mummy


----------



## Cornelia75

Great news Bridget! It's such a lovely feeling isn't it x

I don't think we have any to freeze either. The embryologist said that they would allow them to develop and then freeze but presumably the would have phoned if they did! I'm not getting too worked up about it though - quite happy singing to the two little chaps I have! (Sometimes in my head, sometimes out loud    )


----------



## Em 40

I just read the thread about frosties and all previous ivfs they just disgarded the ones that haven't made it to blast. On this round I had 9 that were still developing 3 of which were just turning into blasts. I asked for them to be frozen but they said it wasn't protocol. My question is if people have them frozen straight away maybe due to ohss or on day 3 what's the difference. Maybe some need more time. I've frozen all 9 to at least give them a chance and u read that people do get pregnant from day 3 frozen.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks ladies, I am feeling pretty chuffed today  

Cornelia that's lovely singing to your little chaps   when is your test date?


----------



## Littlehare

Hi Em - It's so confusing isn't it. It seems to really vary on what clinic you use - My clinic is Exeter and they never even mentioned the blast process, the first I heard of it was on this forum - we just had the standard ICSI. 
When we said we wanted to have our 2 spare embies frozen (cant remember the grades but one had 8 cells and the other had 10) the clinic were really surprised but I cant think why as it seems to me most women would want another chance (whatever the success rates) at another go and of course a cheaper go rather than having to pay to start a fresh cycle. 
I like to think the clinic knows best but a friend of mine had 2 go's of ICSI at the same clinic and on her last go she had one embryo left over and she was never offered the chance to freeze it. I'm sure there is some scientific fact behind it all but I just find it a bit sad.


----------



## Cornelia75

Hi Bridget my test date is 24 November x


----------



## fraf77

Little Share we are NHS funded so I think that they have to be of a certain grade or I don't know if it's just my clinic.  I could kick myself now I should've asked.  What infuriating is that on a funded cycle they will only put one back.  I had 6 other embies that could've maybe made it inside of me 😢😢😢😢


----------



## Charmars

I wonder if because you have to pay for the storage when frozen some clinics don't offer it? Or maybe it was just a case of they weren't good enough to freeze.

We are funded and was told today as I am 'young' and the eggs are going to blast cyst they'll put one back as if they put more in there's a higher chance of multie births then the associated risks.

I would ask though as even if its too late if it was a option if should have been discussed.


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - how have you been today? Is it strange knowing that your embies back on board? My mum got emotional today saying her future grandchild could have just been made! Must admit DH and I had had that thought too!

I'm off work now till the day after OTD so going to catch up with friends, do my Christmas shopping and potter about (no doubt while symptom spotting and driving myself insane!)


----------



## scaredy_cat

Hey *Charmars* - From what I know, if it's your first time and young, then HFEA guidelines say you have to get 1 put back in. I think you can really fight that but I think then they have to explain to HFEA why they put 2 in.

The first time we had 1 and it failed and they told me that since i was young and healthy and by all accounts it should have worked (since it was good quality etc), that gave them the right to put 2 in the following go.

*Cornelia* - I love that youre singing to your embies on board 

*Littlehare *- that is surprising, maybe there is some policy that you're unaware of over there? It may be one of those things that they dont say cos nobody asks them?


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Charmars* it is a strange and emotional feeling knowing my embies are back inside. We watched the process on the screen which was very surreal. I keep bouncing between thoughts of what if it's twins, what if it's one, what if it doesn't work!

It is a nice warm feeling knowing they are snug inside, I feel very protective of them already! I am going to enjoy being PUPO and try not to worry too much ...watch this space lol

How are you feeling today? Your tummy better? Xx


----------



## Em 40

Hi little hare I totally agree it's really sad. I know the doctors have the science but there's still so many unknowns. I know they're guided by that but this is our last round of ivf so gonna test it. Looks like it'll be a bfn tomorrow then in future fets have the 1 blast and 2 8-10 embies transferred if they survive  defrosting to see.


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - I think I'll feel exactly the same, I love the phrase PUPO too! My tummy is sore but no longer painful, hoping I get a good nights sleep as keep waking up at 3-4am!

What do you have planned for your 2WW?


----------



## Littlehare

I'm NHS funded too as this is my first go, we had 2 embies put back in me (grade 2 and a grade 3) and as we wanted to freeze our spare embryos we have been told we will have to pay (we were told around £400 - still waiting for the invoice!) 
Every clinic is different and obviously everyones situ is different - 
Charmers maybe your embie was a really high quality so they chose to only use the one  

I'm not sure if the NHS funding includes freezing embryos or whether that is just offered as standard when you are paying?

I didn't meant to worry anyone, I'm just a bit confused by it all.

EM40 - Best of luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you xxx

Hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday evening xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hello all  
I've been keeping an eye on the posts albeit struggling a little to keep up with the speed that everything is moving. 
Congrats to those with BFP's - fantastic news  
I'm so sorry to hear of those who haven't been successful this time.  
Wishing all the best of luck to those in waiting!!  
Easy for me to say now am nearing the end, but, Down regulation and stimulation has been easier than I expected, although it has been a case of taking each day as it comes.. Headaches in DR phase and the bloating of stimulation - far from pleasant! And now to read that progesterone pessaries bring their own joys...roll on that experience  
I had my third stims scan on Saturday. The nurses said they were much happier than my Wednesday scan (I hadn't known they were unhappy!!) I think my growth has been slower than expected. They were watching me for OHSS due to a PCOS diagnosis years ago, which appears to have reversed itself. I have another scan tomorrow but either Wednesday or Thursday for EC has been mentioned, that will be 14 or 15 days of stims. We had 13 follicles on sat between 1.1 and 1.7.
I had a question about embryo transfer if anyone can help. I know the clinic like to go to blastocyst and hopefully we will be lucky enough, but can you tell me whether day 1 is the egg collection day or the following day? I'm just trying to plan my time off work. It seems planning is impossible in this process!! Ideally I'd have two weeks off but we just got back from our two week 'wedding moon' the day before starting ivf so I'm conscious of what I can get away with without clients kicking up a fuss  
Happy Sunday evening to everyone xx


----------



## Charmars

Hi Chloe!
Day 1 is the day after EC 
hope that helps!


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Charmars
Thanks for your reply.
Congrats on your 9!!! Good luck for Wednesday


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Charmars* I am planning on getting my head down at work, start my Xmas shopping, and sort out some family photos to put in frames that I've been meaning to do for months! At least it's just 11 days and not the full 2 weeks to wait. Have you got a plan for yours?

*Sharry* can you update me please, my treatment is IVF not IUI and my test date is 27th Nov


----------



## Pixanne

Em 40, I got pregnant from a day three frostie and that little bundle is asleep in her bed upstairs!  

Just a quick one tonight from me to say hello and to find out what you all did for the homework I set you? 

For mine,  I went to Toys R Us to help Father Christmas get ready for my girls which was awful,  so I took myself out to lunch with my kindle which was lovely!  Dh also let me lay in this morning but that was only fair add dd2 only let me have an hour and a half sleep last night! 

X


----------



## Cornelia75

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to everyone testing tomorrow! Xx


----------



## EmGran

*Pixanne*- I did as I was told and treated myself to a lovely new scarf and hat in town today 

Good luck all tomorrow all testers 

Only 7 and a bit more days of the 2ww left for me, I'm going to get on with the Christmas shopping too I think and take my mind off it.

Night night everyone xx


----------



## MrsG1984

Good luck to all you ladies on ET and testing days tomorrow .
My OTD is Thursday and praying my BFP is still here then... Day out shopping with DH tomorrow trying to take my mind off of things


----------



## HazelW

That is all!

Good luck to everyone else testing today or in the next few days. Don't trust crappy Internet tests!!


----------



## Parky77

I haven't got the time to do personals. Just to let you know I tested and as I knew it was a bfn. Feeling a bit numb and wondering how to go to work and put a brave and happy face on it. Good luck everyone else xxx


----------



## HazelW

So sorry Parky. Why not phone in sick and do something lovely today? Big hugs to you and DH. XX


----------



## Em 40

Morning everyone   for me today but I wasn't really expecting anything else. 

Parky know how u feel. Have to interview people today so just going to focus on that. I totally feel for us today    

Congratulations hazel look after that precious one x


----------



## Charmars

Em and Parky - so sorry to hear your news, hope you find work a good distraction, look after yourselfs

Hazel - congrats! Cx


----------



## fraf77

Em40 and Parky77 so sorry for you both no words can help your loss big hugs  
Hazel W congratulations on BFP great news on a Monday
AFM I'm still really ****** off about them not freezing our 5 embryo's.  We are NHS funded but we only get this one go and it is our last go.  I'm class as "old" being over 35 my egg reserve is lower.  We were told any good enough to freeze would be frozen on NHS.  If they made it to blastocyst even if a low grade one surly they would still have some hope? If you have a day 3 frozen Pixanne that is now your beautiful health DD why wouldn't they give mine a fighting chance? Oh god I'm cracking I think today is melt down day sorry


----------



## Katy_81

Em & Parky - I'm so sorry to hear this.  Really gutted for you both. 
Look after yourselves . Sending big hugs   

Hazel - fantastic news! Congratulations!     

Just on my way to the clinic to test. Hopefully should have results this afternoon.


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - try and concentrate on that little one inside you snuggling in, you might not even need a frostie. Why don't you call the clinic and ask why they didn't freeze? Try not to worry though as it won't do you or that little embie any good xx


----------



## fraf77

Thanks charmers I know I need to switch off and stop being a Negative Nancy.  Acupuncture tomorrow so hopefully that will help xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Em and Parky I'm really sorry. this process is the worst I've been through. 

Hazel that's great to hear today. Highs and lows, we all know there's both out there. 

Clinic called todsy. My 4 are growing nicely all above 7 cell which they'd hope for at D3 so I'm going to blast and ET is Wednesday.


----------



## Charmars

Curly girl - my ET is weds too, so we will have the same OTD! we will have to help each other stay away from early testing!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Charmers indeed! I'm determind to not test any earlier. In fact I kind of want to avoid testing ever and live in my PUPO bubble for as long as possible


----------



## SweetPea2707

Parky & Em40 - so sorry to hear your news this morning. Nothing I say will make you feel any better but everyone is thinking of you. Take care xx

HazelW- woo-hoo.......congratulations on your BFP!!!!!! I bet you are over the moon!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## shadow2013

Parky and em ... im so sorry my lovelies, take time for yourselves and then think about the next steps.  

Hazel -   yey for you! Well done xx

Fraf - if they reach a good enough grade they won't freeze them, the seem to have to be almost if not perfect. Concentrate on your one snuggling in xxx

Katy - good luck xx


----------



## Littlehare

Good morning lovely ladies,

I have been thinking of all you ‘testers’ this morning.

Em40 and Parky77 – I’m so very sorry to hear your news, I think you are both being so brave going into work today – be kind to yourselves  .  I hope that you get your much deserved BFP in the future xxx

Katy81 – Best of luck for your test, I will be thinking of you and keeping an eye out for your results  

Hazel – Wow what a blessing, huge congratulations – you must be over the moon   

Fraf77 – I really hope I haven't caused you any stress about the frostie situ, I’m really sorry If I have. I  know it’s hard to keep positive but try to remember (and enjoy) that you are currently PUPO and as my DH always says to me ‘why wouldn't it work’ your little embie is snuggled in where it needs to be.

Chloe889 – Hang on in there and best of luck for your EC.

I can't scroll back enough but I think there was a few ET happening today – Best of luck ladies get those embies back where they belong!

AFM – I too treated myself this weekend (under pixannes instructions), I had a lovely afternoon nap yesterday and treated myself to a bunch of flowers. 
My Wednesday OTD is coming round rather quickly now  - looking forward to knowing one way or another tbh. 
I have a feeling this Christmas is either going to be the best ever or the most alcoholic ever!!


----------



## Pixanne

Em and Parky, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  This whole thing is a ***** at times.  Try to keep in mind that wonderful things can and do come of it and next time is your time.  I hope you both took sickies today and indulge in wine tonight. 

Hazel, massive congrats!  Now you have the 9mw to contend with!  

Fraf, what reason did they give for not freezing?  One of my frosties is a grade 5ca so while good,  isn't aa. I don't know what the quality of sophie was when we froze her. We had two to freeze that cycle and only she survived.  At the time,  they said they usually only freeze in threes but gave us the choice which of course we took.  

Little hare,  I'm testing on Wed too. 

Afm, my poor little love has tonsillitis.  It's been two nights of no sleep so I'm feeling pretty bushed.  I just wish I could have it for her. She's really not feeling well.  

I have a feeling test day is going to take ages to get here.  I was so tempted to test this morning but I didn't.  Can't promise I won't tomorrow!  

X


----------



## Pixanne

Not sure why that said woman!  It was meant to say *****!


----------



## Turnerbird3

Hi ladies
Haven't been posting much but have been reading in the background .

Em and parky sorry to hear your news ... This situation is such a roller coaster am thinking of you both xx

Hazel congrats on the positive u must be over the moon ...

AFM. I'm fine have a cold that's all OTD is thurs have been tempted to test early but not going to after reading everyone else story . Have few period pains today but nothing else yet am but worried now but hopefully be ok x


----------



## Dolphins

I'm struggling at the moment, to keep my head above water, I keep   every now and again, on top of having my son to look after.  I just feel so devastated, and no-one can take this pain away from me.  My other half is carrying on like nothing has happened really, but "it has to me!"  He say's that he is disappointed, but as acknowledged that he doesn't feel the same as me, and he is wrapped up at the mo. with concerns about our son.  We did however, plant a little rose tree yesterday to say goodbye to our fourth cycle, and to say goodbye to our little embryo, you may think that I am daft, but it was a nice thing to do I felt, and it helped me get some of the waterworks out, and me and my other half comforted each other. 

Anyway! So sorry about your news Em40 and Parky77 - "it's so tough isn't it, you are so brave going into work today."    

What a difference nearly 2 years brings as I was roaming through our drawers at home today and my old pregnancy tests are in it, when I was pregnant last year with our son, and I saw the 2 lines on it, "or I so wanted and was hoping to see those 2 lines again this time."   

Anyway! I am eager to sort out a review with the Dr at the clinic, and waiting for a phonecall.

Congratulations Hazel by the way, enjoy it!


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Parky and E m40 *I'm so sorry to hear your news , take care my lovelys 

*Dolphins*, you are in my thoughts Hun, stay strong and I hope you get some answers at your review or at least find a way to make peace with the situation and move forward. It's such an emotional and hard process

*Curly girl* good news on your empires, good luck for T hours days ET

*Hazel* congratulations,!!! Wonderful news     

*Fraff* try not to get too caught up in something you can't change Hun. I like to think that everything happens for a reason in this life even if doesn't make sense or seem fair at the time. Focus on the little one inside and give yourself some relaxation time xx

*Littlehare* wow Wednesday has come around quickly hasn't it, everything crossed for you, and I am with you about Christmas being either the best or most alcoholic lol

*Pixanne* hang on in there, you only have one more day to get through and you can test when you wake Wednesday...that's if you manage to get to sleep 

Day 2 of being PUPO and I just can't stop thinking about these 2 little guys inside and hoping they are doing their thing and getting settled in xx


----------



## pineapple14

Afternoon ladies

Dolphins, Em40, Parky77 - So sorry it didn't work out for you this time. Sending you all lots of hugs.     . Dolphins, I think planting a tree is a really nice thing to do.

Hope you pupo ladies are getting on ok. Sounds like people did well on their homework!

Hazel - Congratulations - super news      .

Good luck to those with ECs and ETs this week, hope everything goes to plan.

Afm - nothing to report. Feels a bit weird having a BFP but still no major symptoms - sore tummy and bottom from injections and tired but thats about it. Having said that, i am usually a tea monster and haven't wanted any tea for the last couple of weeks - i think someone on here said that is a symptom?! (i thought it was maybe because its decaf or maybe because i am still drinking so much milk!). Anyway, 7 week (eek) scan booked in for 1st December. Was thinking about buying a bag of tests to keep checking things are still ok up to the scan but maybe that will just make me nervous every time i do a test! Sorry ladies, the worry doesn't stop after the 2ww! Argh.

Hope everyone is keeping warm in the increasingly winter-like weather!
xxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Hello!

Been zooming about at work all day so not had a chance to check in. 

Sorry to read your news Dolphins, Parky & Em. Hope that you are doing okay xx

Congratulations Hazel, you must be delighted! Xx

Any news yet Katy? X


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - I know there's nothing we can say but know we are thinking of you, its going to take time and you need to grieve. Men are very different to us and if your DH is anything like mine he'll be so worried about you he won't tell you how he really feels. I think planting a rose bush is such a lovely gesture, and you'll always have something to acknowledge this time in your life. Does your clinic offer counselling? It might be worth chatting with someone xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Just had my call from the clinic. The test was indeterminate as my hcg levels are too low. At 14 days past EC my level is 26. The nurse seems to think it might mean a miscarriage. They want to test me again in a couple of days. 

I'm so confused and upset. I don't know what to think.   I've waited nervously for this all day and now I have to wait another two days not knowing if there is any hope. Does anyone know if 26 will definitely mean a miscarriage?


----------



## Charmars

Katy - obvs I'm not a medical professional but from what I've read a low hcg level now isn't a guaranteed mc. I think your clinic are being cautious but there is still a chance it will increase and it will be higher on your next test. I guess they don't want to get your hopes up too much, but there is still hope. I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy81 - Thats what happened to me - hcg 26 at 14 days. Turned out mine was just a bit behind schedule and hcg picked up - have everything crossed that yours does too. Its so hard to wait the extra two days, I really feel for you. But it definitely doesn't mean a miscarriage, its just that 25 means a pregnancy and then you need it to start doubling roughly every 48 hours. Try to stay positive because 26 is a positive  
Sending you lots of   and  .
xxx


----------



## fraf77

I rang my clinic this morning just to run through why they wouldn't freeze and asked if I paid would it be different.  They have now reassured me that although they made it to blastocyst they weren't of a good enough grade so even if we paid they wouldn't freeze as although they would freeze they would not survive the thawing process.  So it is their policy that a blastocyst has to be of a certain quality to freeze otherwise it's getting their clients hopes up for something in their experience has failed.  So that's it I'm moving on from this.  Sorry for moaning this seems so petty compared with the BFN's that have happened today and in this group


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - your story is so reassuring. Thank you so much. The nurse was all doom and gloom on the phone and I thought there was no hope.  However, we found a website which (as you said) stated that 26 is a positive pregnancy.  Like you say, we just need those numbers to double now for Wednesday.  Do you think there is anything I can do to help my little embie or is it down to nature now?

Charmers - thank you so much. I am feeling a bit better about things now. I think my clinic are probably just being overly cautious x


----------



## Cornelia75

Hi Katy - the reading does not necessarily mean miscarriage. It could be that you are a 'slow riser' in terms of HCG levels. The clinic will want to see a doubling of your reading every 48 hours so you may have to go back & forth for a while. Fingers crossed it's good news for you! Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy81 - I was told there was nothing i could do other than keep up the fluids and medication and try not to worry (easier said than done of course!). I didn't do a pht on the day in between but i did do a test on the day of my second blood test just to prepare myself for the line having disappeared and it was darker than before which i thought was a good sign but i still didn't really relax until i got the results that afternoon and then the following results another 2 days later when the clinic said they were happy! As Cornelia said, you may have to go in a couple of times every other day to make sure its increasing. Just keep warm and try and focus on other stuff and don't think about symptoms. xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Ladies.  I'm really starting to learn just how many different worries there are with this process.  Going to try and relax and stay positive. As we speak DP is sorting us out some feel good films to watch and is waiting on me hand and foot. He really is amazing 

I think we are just a bit disappointed as I was told by the clinic I had mild ohss this morning and the doctor said this was a good sign. So I guess we were secretly hoping it would be a strong positive.


----------



## Charmars

I've just realised my period is due the day after I have ET, is that a problem? I'm stressing my period will start before the embie gets snuggled in


----------



## Parky77

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages and hugs, it does help. I pretty much knew anyway, so it was, although obviously very upsetting this morning, sort of a relief to know. I hope that doesn't sound like I am relieved I'm not pregnant, because obviously I am not. 

Katy, keep positive, the nurses at the clinics sometimes are so full of bloody doom and gloom, it's not helpful!  You are still in with a really good chance and are PUPO still!

Fraf, I'm so happy you have spoken to the clinic and they have explained it properly to you now, why they couldn't do that in the beginning is beyond me, but at least you know that they do ultimately have your best interests heart. 

Hazel, I'm so happy for you, it gives me hope that it does work!

Pineapple 7 week scan, how exciting, you'll see your babies heartbeat for the first time!  So exciting. 

Dolphins, my chap is the same its all because he doesn't want to add more pressure on me that he's disappointed too, I have told him it would actually help me if I saw he was upset, but you can't force a square thing through a round hole, it's just not him. I love him for being him, so even though it frustrates me I have to just accept that about him. 

Em I hope you're ok and get all the treat and cuddles you want tonight?  I hope it's as comforting to you as it is me that there are people (everyone on here) out there that get it. 

My GP once said to me, he and his wife also had Ivf and have ended up with two kids, that someone once said to him, you have to keep rolling the dice and one day you will land on a six.  I thought that was a lovely way of putting it. 

Pixanne thanks!  I didn't take a sickie, which actually I think did me good, if I'd have stayed home alone all day I would have been in a right mess!  There is wine on order (DP is on his way home with it now, and the ingredients to make me a bad ass hot curry as I've stayed away from spicy food to help with implantation, which I have found really hard as I love it!)

I'm sure I've missed loads of you off, I'm sorry if you're one of those people, it's not intentional. I just want to say thank you for all the support you've all shown me over the last month or so, I am not sure how I would have got through it without you xxx


----------



## Charmars

Parky - sorry to hear your news, your profile says your OTD is 20/11, sorry if I missed something but how do you know now?  Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Good evening all

Parky im pleased you are coping my lovely

Dolphins .. you are doing well, I was a mess the first two times it just seems so very unfair! I hope your son is ok and you get looked after well. I hope you find strength and a way thru xx

Fraf ... well done for challenging the clinic - i think they need to explain things better sometimes!

Katy ... 25 is still a positive and it is not the number that matters it's doubling around 36-72 hrs I believe although they like it to be 48hr doubling as an average!! Keeping fingers firmly crossed for you hunny. This road doesn't stop the worry we just keep jumping the hurdles xx

Pineapple I bet you have a count down to your scan date!!

Charmers ... don't worry the chemicals and meds take over your cycle and af will be due around 2wks from ec so don't panic xx

Hello everyone else I hope you are all keeping well.

AFM - saw my lo's heartbeat today, it was amazing!! Dh saw it first, I had to be shown it coz i didn't know what I was looking at - oops! Back to epu again next week xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Charmers ignore the fact that your period is due the day after ET. The drugs have taken over your body! Your period won't start for another 10 months hopefully!! Xx


----------



## Littlehare

Hi Katy - What a stressful day you must have had, I have been thinking of you. Hopefully everyones comments have put you mind at ease  - best of luck over the next couple of days.

Parky - your comments were so lovely, I totally agree about the support from the forum


----------



## HazelW

Hi Katy, just a thought, but if you were using a urine test and it wanted 25hcgs to be positive, you'd have a positive test!! You'd probably test again in a couple of days and see the line get stronger. I'm sure you've had a stressful day and I was really hoping for a better outcome for you, fingers crossed that everything will be fine for your next test.

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks for all your kind messages ladies.  I'm feeling a bit more positive.  And if it doesn't work then at least I know that I can get pregnant which was a big worry of mine as never been pregnant before.  Also we have two frosties.  I'm not giving up on this little one yet though.  Come on little embie!


----------



## helen41

Parky and Em40 really sorry to read about your bfn. Sending you big hugs.    

Hazel great news on your bfp   

Curlygirl great news on your embies. Hope they go from strength to strength by Wednesday 

Charmars you must be getting really excited about et on Wednesday. 

Katy81. I have my fx that your levels will double by Wednesday. 

Shadow It must have been absolutely amazing seeing your little bean on the screen. 

Dolphins what a lovely thing to do. 

Afm been feeling a bit ill over the weekend. Went for my final scan today. My one ovary is still awol, though the doctor said that the other one seems to have made up for it.  12 follies.  One at 22 and the smallest at 18. Had to take my normal injections this afternoon to try and get the smaller ones to catch up and have to do the trigger at 8.30 with egg collection Wednesday morning. Can't believe I have had to do 3 injections today. Was hoping to just do the one. I am now absolutely terrified. 

Sorry if I missed anyone out


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello lovely ladies.

Apologies for being awol the last week or so, have been getting on with life outside of the TTC obsession. Back at work, looking into booking a holiday and bid on a couple of houses.  Have been thinking of you all though!  

Absolutely delighted to see some BFPs! Scaredy, Pineapple, Hazel, Mrs G, Katy, Cherinpar.... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Hope i've not missed anyone thats all i can see from this thread and the front page.  So many little July babies on the way!! Well done ladies wishing you all a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxx. Katy everything crossed that all is well with you x.

For the ladies who got their BFN's so very sorry to hear your news.  It is devestating and my heart goes out to you xx.  If you are willing and able to try again I hope we can meet on another thread soon and try again together xx.  

Good luck to the 2wwers - hope you are surviving the madness of PUPO.

Fraf - interesting topic about the left behind embies.  Our wee leftover emby made it to day three but by day five had stopped developing which was almost a blessing as the hospital would not have let me put in two due to unicornate uterus.  But i do wonder what will happen next cycle if theres any left over. If there is will consider pushing for freezing and seeing if there is the option to pay x

Good luck for ec helen! x

Hubby and I have been trying the old fashioned way again   Unlikely this month due to such a long AF i can't imagine theres much lining built up.  But you never know! we are going to have a week in the sun in January to recharge, nothing too fancy just a wee beachy week on the canary islands just the two of us.

Love and best wishes to you all


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Katy, so sorry to hear you have had such a stressful day - fingers crossed for your HCG doubling  

Congratulations Hazel - yay 

Littlehare, Pixanne and Turnerbird (and anyone I have missed) good luck for your OTD this week 

Charmars and Curly Girl good luck for ET  

I'm so sorry to read of those who have been unsuccessful, its such a pressure filled process.. 

Pineapple - 7 week scan - how exciting!!! 

I was going to say I feel such a long way behind but just noticed that Helen and I are in for EC on the same day - good luck to you! I got my figures wrong - 22 follicles apparently - I asked the nurse instead of trying to work it out myself from a peak at the notes! Not all at the right size but hopefully there will be some mature eggs in there. I feel very uncomfortable today, hoping I don't pop before the big day!! Is it likely to get worse with the pregnyl injection tonight? Been delaying scheduling appointments in favour for just rolling around the house   

Just had my last down reg injection - that's worth a whoop woo


----------



## Charmars

Chloe -yay for your last DR jab!! I didn't get worse with the pregnyl jab. It's the cyclogest that's causing mr the worst side effects!


----------



## Chloe889

ooh those are the progesterone pessaries aren't they.. something else to look forward to!!


----------



## Charmars

Yep! They give me crippling wind and tummy ache! They are a joy!


----------



## helen41

Just took my last injection. Pity they weren't all that easy. Can't believe I had to do 3 today. 

Chloe  it's nice to see that I have an egg collection buddie for Wednesday. I am getting really nervous but a little bit excited


----------



## Chloe889

Oh no Charmars, I've had enough of that today, and that's without pessaries! Toilet activity hasn't exactly been straightforward since starting this whole process   

Hi Helen its good to have an egg collection buddy   I feel the same! I'm trying to be really positive and I am looking forward to moving on to the next stage, but its a wee bit scary. What is your third injection for?!


----------



## helen41

Chloe The doctor wanted me to take the suprecur and menopur this afternoon and then the ovitrelle this evening


----------



## HazelW

Charmars, I had to take a day off work as my **** was too offensive for an open plan office!


----------



## Dolphins

Thank you for your replies, esp. yours Shadow2013   I think that I am doing well considering, we went out tonight as a family as it is World Prematurity Day, and we walked with other parents of prem. babies, and their prem. babies, as well as the Dr's and nurses to raise awareness.  We also, got to meet a couple of Dr's again,( and had photo's taken with them) who cared for our son, in which one of them had saved his life, so that was nice!   It helped me getting out of the house tonight as well, as it made me focus on something else.  

Anyway goodnight!

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Morning ladies

Dolphins - I'm glad you are feeling a bit better for getting out the house.  So amazing that you got to meet the people who saved your son. What a wonderful and emotional experience that must have been.  Sending lots of love to you and your family x

Helen41 - Yay for doing your last lot of injections!  Another milestone reached 

Chloe - I felt exactly the same  before EC . Was waddling around looking 5 months pregnant. Let's hope it means you will get lots of lovely eggies. X

Sunshine - so lovely to hear from you. Sounds like you are doing really well. A holiday in the sun is a great idea. Hope you have a lovely time. Sending lots of baby dust to you. Xx

Parky /Em40 - how are you getting on my lovelies? 

AFM feeling a bit better today after a good nights sleep.  OHSS bloating feels abit worse today. I'm wondering if that means my HCG levels are rising?  Also I've started getting blue veins on my (.)(.) I'm really hoping this is a good sign. Been getting some minor cramps too. Keep rushing to the loo to check if there's blood but nothing so far. I have a HPT in drawer so tempted to use it to check if I have a dark line. This is probably a bad idea though as I'll be upset if there isn't.  Come on little embie you can do it


----------



## SLK5555

Chloe889 & Helen41 - I also have egg collection on Wednesday morning. Did my last injections last night. I hadn't been commenting much on the boards, because I also felt like I was way behind everyone else. I'm trying not to think about EC too much, as i get a bit worked up when I do. Having said that....weeks ago I was worried about injecting myself daily, but that was painless. I think I have between 12-16 folicles.

Hope all goes well for you both. By this time tomorrow EC should be all done


----------



## Charmars

SLK - EC is a breeze, I walked down to theatre where everyone introduced themselves (embryologists, consultant etc) I laid down and they got me in position, then I was asleep! I came round just as they were finishing but was so sleepy just kept my eyes shut! I opted for the suppository to help with the pain so I didn't really feel anything after! It's exciting to find out how many eggs you have! 

I have ET tomorrow and I'm worried about peeing myself as I have a weak bladder!!


----------



## Chloe889

Hi SLK55 - how exciting, another one in the Wednesday EC gang  I thought I'd be fine with this process as I have frequent blood tests since losing my parathyroid glands in an op a few years ago.. but I've felt like such a baby, starting with the endoscratch when I nearly broke my husband's hand!! So I'm loving the idea of being knocked out tmw especially with your review Charmars. Re your ET - I bet they've seen it all so I wouldn't worry about a bit of pee   is ET under any sedation? I always find everything shuts down with anaesthetic - bladder and bowel !!

Katy - fingers crossed for those symptoms - who would have thought, us wishing for bloating


----------



## Amac76

SKL  The EC was the easiest bit so dont get stressed.  once that sedation kicks in you go to sleep and dont know anything about it.

Katy If you do cave and do a HPT dont get worried if the lines not dark.  I tested early but my lines were light for 5 days with barely a change before I finally got a solid one.  I stressed myself out over it.  I think it needs a really good HCG level to make it dark.  The blood test I got following my solid line was 163.


----------



## HazelW

Katy, there's nothing about cyclogest that would give you veiny boobs. With my first cycle it was my only symptom. Sounds positive to me, but try and hold off the testing until you hear back from your next blood test, maybe. Taking the test won't change things but might make you more worried! Fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Turnerbird3

Charmers ET isn't that bad ... I was really worried about peeing myself as my bladder was so fall and I can't hold it but it's over pretty quick and I got to see on the screen them putting the embryo in so takes your mind off if it ...
Good luck x


----------



## CherinPar

SLK55 - I agree with the other ladies, EC is not that bad!!  I didn't go to sleep, and just had local anesthetic and Tylenol.  They wheeled me into the room, got me in place and the Doctor arrived.  The most painful part was the pre-exam which took about 10 seconds.  The doctor said "I am sorry I am going to hurt you" when he administred the local anesthetic and it was the tinest of tiny pinches.  I rated it a 3/10 for pain, I was just a little dizzy and naucious from blood loss and stress.  
After I was wheeled back to my room, ate lunch and was out of the hospital 30 minutes later.  I did have more pain after I got home, and for about 6 days afterwards but it was never intolerable for me.


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Fraf,  I'm glad to hear the clinic have helped you put the frostie question to bed.  Just enjoy being pupo and sending sticky vibes to the one you have on board.

Little hare, very glad you did your homework! 

Turner, period type pains mean nothing hon.  It could be implantation,  it could be still from ec. I'd take it as a positive sign though. 

Dolphins, I'm so sorry you're so low.  It's heart breaking isn't it?  You just have to be kind to yourself and your dh. 

Bridget,  thinking sticky vibes for you! 

Pineapple, going off tea is definitely a symptom! 

Katy, hcg can be slow starting.  Drink plenty and keep the blood flow going.  Veiny boobs is a good sign! 

Charmers, don't worry - your natural cycle is over ridden by the meds. 

Shadow,  awww how lovely is that?  Very special moment. 

Helen, good luck for ec.

Sunshine,  your holiday sounds lovely. 

Chloe,  whoop for the end of Dr! 

Hazel, lol for a blow off sick day!  I think my cat has been eating my bum bullets.  He's sitting on me and trumping away! 

Afm, Yikes otd tomorrow!  Eeeek! 

X


----------



## Littlehare

Quick question ladies, my OTD is tomorrow and I bought a digital test as I wasn't given any instructions from my clinic other than to but a clear blue - Do you think it will be worth be buying a non digital test or will the digital test be ok?


----------



## Pixanne

Little hare, digital will be fine.  I've got a couple app I can do tomorrow and then if it's a bfp, then test again next week to check the hcg has risen.  X


----------



## CherinPar

Littlehare: I have heard that the digitial ones usually take longer to show a BFP because they are less sensitive to some pee sticks.  I have no idea if this is true, but I have ready posts where some ladies see their faint line, but don't get a digital BFP until a few days later.  The plus would be if you have a negative digital (which I am sure you won't) maybe you will see a second line on another?  Again, Im no expert but in my years of POAS, this is what I read...


----------



## SweetPea2707

Hi all

Just a quick update from me. Had transfer today so 1 blast on board! Delighted to be at this stage now but I know the2ww is going to be an age!  We didn't get any for the freezer unfortunately but I'm hoping this little peanut on board settles in nicely!

Hope you are all well, will get some personals later xx


----------



## CherinPar

SweetPea: Congrats on being PuPo....lets hope the next two weeks fly by.  

AFM: I am sitting by the phone with butterflys awaiting Beta #1~~


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi All

I'm feeling a bit odd today. ET is tommorrow and as you can see this is my second go at IVF with a failed thaw thrown in. 

So this time I feel like the pressure for success if greater, I'm more concerned and scared , I'm more prepared but mostly I want it more than ever. 

Being 'pregnant' tomorrow will be amazing I know you all understsnd that but the pressure is emence that I sometimes want to burst into tears in the middle of the office 

I'll do a couple of things differently this time but only time will tell. 

I know you all get this more than any friend or family member could ever understand 

X


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies:  I just got my beta at 15 dpo or 12dp3dt: 341


----------



## shadow2013

Cherinpar...      
Go girl xx

Littlehare... its worth checking what hcg level the test measures. I got cheapies off amazon which said 10 hcg but I got a barely legible line yet the clinics own hpt was 25 hcg and that cane up straight away altho not as strong as the control line. I've also heard digital tests can be temporamental in the early days xx

Curly girl ... i know it seems strange on the second time round - I couldn't get my head round it really. Just try and keep calm and pray xx

Sweetpea ... congrats on being pupo enjoy your bubble - long may it last!!

chloe slk and Helen ... good luck for et tomorrow, there's always people at different stages - keep the faith we are all still here for you as well xxxx


----------



## Littlehare

Thanks Cherinpar, shadow and Pixanne – I think I’m gonna stop off on my way home from work and but a non digital one just to be on the safe side. Getting a BFN will be upsetting enough without the worry that it could be the test causing the result. Tomorrow will be 16 days after my EC so I’m sure which ever the result it should be an accurate one on a non digital test!

Huge congrats Sweetpea on being PUPO – Best of luck for a BFP XXX

Cherinpar – I didn’t have a blast just standard ICSI so I have no idea what your message  ‘I just got my beta at 15 dpo or 12dp3dt: 341’  but by the smiley face I’m presuming all is good? Xxx

Curlygirl – I can totally understand your apprehension for your ET tomorrow especially because you have been through this very tough process before. 
You hit the nail on the head regarding the pressure of it all and trying to carry on with normal life whilst going through fertility treatment is near on impossible! Just try to take each day as it comes and look after yourself as much as possible. 
I completely agree that being PUPO has been amazing, after years of TTC and never falling pregnant having these 2 weeks of being in a PUPO bubble has been kind of magical tbh – I’m sure it’s all in my head (and the meds) but to finally be carrying mine and DH’s little one even if it was only temporary has been such a gift. 
Best of luck for tomorrow and I wish you all the luck in the world for a BFP XXX


----------



## Katy_81

CherinPar - that's an excellent result hun. Congratulations! 

Getting quite nervous for my re-test tomorrow.  Hoping and praying my levels have at least doubled from Monday.  My stomach is still quite bloated so hoping that's a sign that hcg levels are rising.


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies

Katy81 - Hope you are hanging in there ok. Hope everything goes well tomorrow, will be keeping an eye out for an update from you.    

Littlehare - good idea on picking up non-digital, this process is stressful enough without worrying about whether or not your test is going to work  wishing you loads of luck for testing tomorrow    

Cherinpar - Wow, check you out, that is fabulous - Congratulations on your definite  !

Curlygirl - this was my first time but i can more than imagine how much the pressure and hope adds up on later cycles. I wish you loads of luck for your ET tomorrow, hope everything goes smoothly and that you can take it easy tomorrow and start to enjoy being pupo.  

Sweetpea - Congratulations on being PUPO - hope the 2ww goes quickly for you  

Pixanne - Will keep an eye out for your update tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you.     

SLK5555, Chloe889, Helen41 - Good luck for EC tomorrow - Don't worry, as Shadow said, we are all still here for you and can't wait to hear how you all get on. xxx

Charmars - Good luck with ET tomorrow. I went for a quick pee just before going in for ET just in case. I'm sure you will be fine  

Afm - I went to see my GP today to register pregnancy. She was really excited which was nice, she has been with us from the start of our journey so great to be able to tell her things are going well. I thought i would be given some info or something but no, nothing. Apparently the hospital will be in touch at some point to arrange 12 week scan in the new year! Good thing i have lots of jabs to keep me involved in the process in the mean time  

Hope everyone has a lovely evening.
xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Congratulations Cherinpar!!!  

Fingers crossed for your test Littlehare. So impressed that you have waited the full duration. I don't think I dare have any tests in the house until OTD or close to - I was a serial tester before I lost my last tube!! 

Congrats on being PUPO Sweetpea  

Curlyirl - good luck for tomorrow! What are you thinking you will do differently this time?

Shadow - is that your scan pic?! How exciting!!!  

afm - I've felt rather rubbish today, starting with nausea and now feeling terribly guilty as have somehow managed to eat a whole pack of club bars  now worrying this may affect my eggs ?!?! Argghhh what a fool....


----------



## EmGran

congratulations Cherinpar !      

Pixanne and Littlehare - best of luck for your test tomorrow xxx

Chloe889 - You could do worse than club bars, don't worry! Anyway, they're kind if made from milk so that means they're good for you  

Katy81- best of luck for your re-test tomorrow xx

SweetPea - Congrats on being PUPO  

CurlyGirl - wishing you all the best for your ET tomorrow. This is the first go for me, so I can only imagine the pressure of a second go. Xx

Best of luck for all ladies having EC tomorrow. I was really tense and nervous beforehand but the lovely sedative soon took care of that. The anaesthetic meant it was virtually pain-free. 

Best wishes to everyone else, hope you're staying sane   xx


----------



## EmGran

... And by "virtually pain free" I mean I could barely feel anything happening at all. Don't worry! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Congrats Pineapple, sounds like your'e heading toward 'normality'  aside from your injections - what are those ones for?

Thanks Emgran! For the reassurances on EC and the club bars


----------



## Chloe889

Uh oh the brain is whirring about EC - our payment list says general anaesthetic. Is this the sedation everyone has been referring to? I've just watched a Utube vid and the patient looks v uncomfortable!! Also does husband come in with you?  Thanks! X


----------



## Pixanne

Just a quick one to say well done Cherinpar and to wish all the ec and et ladies good luck tomorrow. 

Chloe,  some clinics do a general and some do a sedation.  Mine does a general and frankly that's the best bit of tx! A nice sleep!  Your dh will be needed in the Erm. . Gentleman's area during or shortly after ec unless you're using frozen or donor sperm.  

X


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Pixanne, sorry I sound so pathetic. I had sedation for an endoscope earlier in the year and it didn't knock me out, it was horrid! The other lady in the recovery room was coming around from sleep saying she couldn't remember a thing, I was v jealous!!!

Just checked my paperwork and it says general anaesthetic/ sedation  

DH is very excited to finally be involved  

X


----------



## helen41

Thanks for all the good luck messages. 

Chloe and slk  hope you are not feeling too nervous. It is nice to know that I won't be the only one having ec tomorrow. I think this is the worst part of the whole treatment. I think after tomorrow I can start to be a bit more excited. Have bought some treats to eat tomorrow. I think it was Chloe who asked.  My clinic won't allow partners into theatre for ec which is a bit pants as I think it would help with the nerves to know they are there. Also I think it is good for them to known what we have to go through. 

Littlehare. Good luck with your otd tomorrow. You must be feeling really nervous. Well done for not testing early. 

Sweatpea  congratulations on becoming pupo.  It must be a great feeling to have your little embie back on board. 

Curlygirl. Hope all goes well with et tomorrow. 

Cherinpar. Great news on your blood test. It must be such a relief and such an exciting time. 

Katy 81. I really hope that your levels have risen tomorrow.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Afm  My tummy has suddenly started feeling really uncomfortable    and I can definitely feel some pressure. Has been a bit painful walking around today so have been having to waddle around. 
Been trying not to be too stressed. Didn't really want to have a glass or 2 of wine so got some diazepam from the gp. Have taken 1 2mg one so will see how it goes. Not sure if I will be allowed to take one before I go to the hospital as they didn't ring me back. 
Definitely getting worried. I had the pleasure many years ago of observing an egg collection when I was a student nurse so I know it won't be fun. I think I also feel a bit worse as oh is working a night shift tonight so I am on my own. Which I am not best pleased about.


----------



## Cornelia75

Hello! I had EC last Monday and was REALLY nervous about it. I can honestly say there's nothing to worry about. The worst part is having the needle put in your hand for sedation. I was waiting for the sedation to work when the nurse said it was over! The procedure is really quick. My partner had to be at the clinic to make his donation to the process   but wasn't in the theatre with me. 

Didn't feel a thing during the procedure. It does hurt a bit as the day goes on but nothing major and by the day after I was fine. 

It's definitely not the worst part of the cycle. The worst part is the wait after transfer!!! 

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi chloe ... yes this our little one in the pic! Thought I could share it with you all this way!

Good luck for ec ladies 

Katy fc for tomorrow xx


----------



## Littlehare

Cant believe I'm saying this but it's my OTD and I've got a  
Over the moon is an understatement - tested at 04:30 and me and DH cant get back to sleep as we are so excited   Feel completely blessed xxx

Best of luck to my fellow testers today    

And also best of luck to the EC and ET ladies


----------



## Katy_81

Littlehare - that's fabulous news! You and DH must be ecstatic. It's a banana dance for you    

Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes today. I'll let you know how I get on xxx


----------



## Pixanne

And it's a        for me too!

Congrats Little hare,  looks like our little ones might share a birthday! 

X


----------



## Littlehare

Pixanne -  Brilliant news - I was thinking of you    

Thanks Katy81  and best of luck for today - I will be thinking of you


----------



## Charmars

Pixanne and little hare - such great news to wake up to!! Congratulations!!


Katy - good luck for your test today

I'm up and off for acu before my ET! Excited to be getting my little embie back on board


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Charmers* good luck for today, I will be thinking of you x

*Sunshine and clouds *so glad to hear you are moving forward and have booked a lovely holiday for January, that sounds just the ticket. Good luck with ttc naturally, that is exactly what we are planning to do after Thursday next week if this doesn't work 

Good luck to everyone having EC and ET. today, wishing you lots of juicy eggs 

*Katy* good luck today 

*Sweet pea* congrats on your little embie, welcome to the PUPO club lol 

*Little hare and Pixanne* congratulations        Delighted for you, what wonderful news to wake up to 

AFM not much to report here, had a horrible day yesterday feeling very negative about everything for some reason. I was also very irritable though so think it was partly hormones and partly this 2ww. Feeling more positive today and the BFP's have made my morning  sorry if I have missed anyone, hope you are all ok..happy Hump day! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Congratulations Littlehare and Pixannr!!! What wonderful news to wake up to - and I found the extra emoticons for you !!       

Thanks so much Cornelia for the reassurance, I was so excited about a nice kip so hopefully I will get just that  

Itsonlybridget - I hope you feel a bit more positive today. I bet I'll be a right grump bag during  the wait!!

I hope the transfer goes well Charmars! Are you doing the zita west accupuncture protocol?

Fingers crossed for today Katy, sending lots of positive thoughts!! 

Xx


----------



## EmGran

Congratulations Pixanne and Littlehare!


----------



## Chloe889

Me again - probably another stupid question..   But am I ok to wash my hair this morning? I know the nurse said shower gel was ok but nothing highly perfumed or anything that you slather on your body (I'm so lazy I rarely moisturise anyway)

We didn't discuss hair!!! I use l'oreal elvive!, don't think that's particularly perfumed?!


----------



## pineapple14

Chloe - absolutely fine to use shampoo. Good luck x

Little hare and Pixanne - hooray and congratulations! Fabulous news.


----------



## Chloe889

Thank you Pineapple! No more silly questions, I promise! X


----------



## Cornelia75

Congratulations Pixanne & Littlehare. Marvellous news !!! Xx

Good luck for today Katy - come on little Emby!! Xx

Good luck for all those having EC today xx


----------



## Parky77

Wow congratulations Pixanne and little hare, that's amazing!!!!!

Katy I am really keeping everything crossed for you, I am hoping that your tummy is nice and full of ohss and your boobs are all veiny!!!

Good luck to all those having EC today, it varies in every clinic, it will be over soon and then your next worry starts!

Afm I'm doing ok, I have no phone so I haven't been able to talk to my family and friends, which I have found good, because I didn't want to put a brave face on it. slightly selfish of me I know, but I don't really care right now!

I did my test on Monday as that was two weeks after EC, but OTD is tomorrow, which is 2 weeks after ET, but I knew and wanted to start healing and moving on. The only trouble is I still have no AF so now I'm clinging on to a slight chance, shhh don't tell anyone!  I know I'm not and I'm just prolonging the agony!

Anyway, I didn't mean to bring the mood down, when today is very exciting with two     

Have a good day all, Katy I'll be watching all day for your result xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Chloe - no worries, ask away! Re my injections I am having clexane in my tummy for blood thinning I think, gestone in bottom for progesterone and then aspirin in eve for bt and cyclogest too. counting down to 12 weeks when I hope we can stop them! 
Xxx

Parky - have you done a test this morning? X


----------



## Parky77

Hi pineapple, no I've already had two wee's do you think it would still be strong enough if I did one now?


----------



## Cornelia75

Chloe - there are no stupid questions when IVF is involved! I agree with pineapple - shampoo will be fine xx


----------



## Parky77

Well pineapple, I did it and it is a bfn again!  No surprises there then!  It was a nice thought though!  I have been drinking wine, so I hope that didn't ruin any tiny chance I had over the last two days?  

Like I said though I knew I wasn't, absolutely no signs like before. I remembered yesterday that when I've been pregnant before I have had what I call 'Flicky eye' you know when you eye twitches, but all the time!  I haven't had that except yesterday for a bout a second, which is what started me thinking, but I'm not so I'll move on again!

I'm looking forward to the bruises from the clexane going, they are like a constant reminder. I want af to come so I can get through that too, then try and look forward to Christmas.


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies I'm keeping my eye on you all just refraining from commenting as I always seems to put something negative.  
Just want to say congratulations to Charinpar Pixianne and Little share
Parky77 the shows not over till  the fat lady sings  xx


----------



## Parky77

Fraf I'm pretty sure it is, thanks though!  Don't feel bad about being negative, this is the place to be yourself, it's like our safe place where we can say what we actually feel, to people that will actually get it xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Pixanne - that's wonderful! I don't know why but I had a feeling it would work for you x     

Hi ladies, thanks for your well wishes. I'm just on my way back from the clinic. Should get the results around 4ish.  The nurse said that they sometimes see pregnancies from low starting hcg levels but I guess a lot of the time they end up as miscarriages. 

On the plus side. No bleeding yet, still got the ohss symptoms and veiny sore boobs. 

Time will tell


----------



## pineapple14

Parky - I'm sorry   If AF still hasn't arrived by tomorrow morning I would test again in the morning (if it isn't too traumatic for you). I am a first timer so i can't comment on repeating symptoms but my sister said that she had different symptoms with all three of her kids and that her symptoms didn't start until week 6. So don't hang it all on symptoms.
Anyway, I am sending you massive hugs and I hope you get a comprehensive result one way or another so you aren't in limbo.


----------



## Katy_81

Ok so I've just gone and done a Boots own HPT and the test came back negative. Not even a smidging of a pink line. I'm sure that must mean I'm out.  Apparently the test is supposed to detect levels over 25 so really I should be seeing something at 11dp5dt

To be honest I'm glad I did it now rather than having to wait on tenterhooks all day. 

I guess I need a miracle now but not getting my hopes up


----------



## fraf77

Erm right ladies need advise please I did my pessary at 6 this morning.  I'm on Utrogestan. I have to take 3 a day every 8 hours.  The one I did this morning fell off the applicator inside me so I don't think it went far enough in so I lay down for half hour.  Now I've just spotted my dog chewing something and it was the soft outer shell.  So a)Should I do another pessary?  B) should I call the vets?  I don't think he ate any as the soft shell was still in tact.


----------



## HazelW

Fraf - no advice but lol at your dog! Animals are grim!

Pixanne - woohoo!!!!! Massive congratulations to you.

Katy, everything crossed for you.


----------



## shadow2013

Littlehare and pixanne           yey!!!!

Katy, my hpts were not showing too much so don't be too disheartened xx

Fraf ... im not sure - if it all looks in tact maybe just watch him?  Mine ate all sorts of medicine and is ok!

Thinking of you ec girlies xx


----------



## Charmars

Well ladies I have 1 top grade blast on board! I can finally say I'm
PUPO!

OTD 28/11

Got a definite frostie and will let me know later if there more 

Will catch up on personals later x


----------



## Jessif

Hi everyone one I was wondering if u could help me with few questions, to cut long story short I had ivf/icsi, got bfp but lost it at 4 weeks. I got 3 embryos frozen wanted to know 1. Do they take them all out see which is best? Or one at a time.
2. I'm 29 they would only but one in last time, will they now put 2back? 
3.when could I start again? Do I have to wait just one cycle or two? 
Many thanks if u could help x


----------



## fraf77

Charmers we have the same OTD yeay well done on being PUPO
And Hazel my dog is disgusting.  I did have a laugh on the phone with DH who I had to text as he was in a meeting x


----------



## pineapple14

Jessif - so sorry to hear about your loss. Hope you are doing ok. Sorry, I can't help with the frozen embryo questions but hopefully someone will be able to give you some advice.
sending you lots of hugs and hope you can work out a plan of action soon.    

Charmars - congrats on being PUPO!!  

Fraf77 - hilarious about your dog, hope he/she suffers no side effects!

Katy81 - hang on in there, thinking of you!


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Charmars* Yaaay congratulations on being PUPO.. your OTD is the day after me eeeek! Well done on your frostie, thats great news 

*Fraff * I know what you mean about feeling negative, I am feeling absolitely evil the last 2 days, I'm pretty sure it's hormones but I can't stop thinking negatively and I'm getting really annoyed at stupid things. I can't focus or concentrate on anything for more than 10 mins at a time and I'm driving myself insane! I keep getting annoyed that there is such a long wait to find out whether our lives have changed or not  I'm sorry for the rant, I just want to know and I know we are all or have been in the same boat so I'll shut up now lol Your post about the dog has made me smile for the first time today Fraff 

*Parky* I'm clinging on to that little bit of hope for you hun 

*Katy* You have had some horrible 'waiting' periods, I really hope you get some more positive news later 

Anyone else have their OTD next week? Mine is 27th and *Charmars* and *Fraff * on 28th


----------



## Cornelia75

Parky sorry to hear that - I was really hoping that you would get good news xx

Katy - I still have my fingers crossed for you! Xx

Bridget - me! I'm testing on 24th. This wait is hideous. I've been flying off the handle at the slightest thing, which isn't like me. I've been having lots of cramping. It's stopped today. Really hope it doesn't come back. 

Charmers - congratulations on being PUPO! Xx

Jessif - sorry to read about your loss. I don't know anything about the freezing process, sorry. At my clinic they like you to have one natural cycle before starting again. In terms of transfer because of your age they will recommend 1 but you could always discuss 2 with them if that's what you want. Xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Also - is anyone else insanely tired? Don't know if it's the hormones, the clexane injections or the anxiety of waiting but I'm so tired all the time. All I want to do is to go home to bed


----------



## Rachel1578

Just a quick post to say congrats pixanne and little hare, whoop! I'm testing on 26th so joining next week's club and also insanely tired and irritable cornelia and it's only Bridget!


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

After making such a fuss about EC, I didn't feel a thing!! A lovely schnoozle in fact  it was sedation but heavy sedation. I'm just getting a little feeling of discomfort now but nothing terrible . We saw the embryologist shortly after and now am debating with DH as to whether it was 15 or 17 eggs from 22 follicles. I did tell him to pay attention before we went in as clearly I'm still a bit loopy on drugs 😜

I hope my fellow EC's are ok and all has gone smoothly? x

Katy, fingers crossed still,  might it not show if it wasn't your first pee? 

Jessif - sorry to hear of your loss.

Pineapple - sorry to hear about your injections but all for a good cause. The 12 weeks will soon be here.

Parky - I'm sorry to hear it was a negative. Are you still to have a test at the clinic?

Xx


----------



## Charmars

*chloe* glad to hear EC went well, hope all those eggs are nice and juicy and get jiggy tonight! Let us know tomorrow how they get on!

*cornelia* tiredness sounds like a symptom maybe.....fingers crossed

*itsonlybridget* thanks Hun! How are you getting on with the 2ww?

*fraf* with posts like the dog one you don't have to worry about being negative, you've made me and my DH laugh!!

*jessif* sorry to hear your bfn, my clinc told me you have to wait a couple of months before starting again to allow a cycle and get the drugs out your system

*katy* praying for good news for you today, I think if you didn't use your first wee this morning it wouldn't show anyway??


----------



## helen41

I didn't get to have my ec. I have ectopic heart beats and the they refused to sedate me as they didn't have the right equipment and the anaesthetist knew nothing about it till this morning. Bearing in mind I was in a hospital and they have known about it all along. I am now seeing a cardiologist on Friday. Bit of a long story on the gp side of things. Because we didn't actually have egg collection we still get another go. I suppose it's better safe than sorry. Just hope that the appointment with the cardiologist goes well. In the meantime I am in quite a lot of pain. 
I will try and do some personals when I am a bit less emotional


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Helen I'm so sorry, how frustrating that they weren't prepared for you! But as you say best to be on the safe side..

fraf - I missed the doggy pessaries consumption - how is he/she getting on? Any sign of swollen boobies and windy pops?!


----------



## Charmars

Helen - oh no, so are they cancelling this cycle? That's terrible, you must feel so upset, sending you


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers / Chloe - ah is that right? No it wasn't my first pee and come to think of it I had been drinking a lot of water previously.  I'm a newbie when it comes to pee sticks. Just assumed you could pee on it at any time. 

That's given me some hope - thanks. Xx

Helen - I'm so sorry EC never happened. You must be so frustrated after coming this far


----------



## tiki44

Congrats on the  , so sorry to hear of the  , it's just not fair, we all deserve to be mothers  

Helen-sorry to hear about your ec being cancelled, as if you don't have enough worries

Hello to all you other ladies  

AFM-9dp3dt and NOTHING!! I mean I have the odd twinges here and there but boobs have stopped feeling uncomfortable, just so worried that AF might arrive or that I'll get sad news when I test, keep saying to DP, "I don't think it's worked again" and he just says "stop being negative". Just want time to hurry up so I know one way or the other, work is dragging and I am finding it hard to concentrate, am driving myself mad every time I feel something  

xxx


----------



## SLK5555

Helen - so sorry that you didn't get to go ahead with EC today. But best that they make sure you are well. Sending big hugs - hope you are ok.

Chloe - that's an amazing number if eggs - wishing you best of luck & hope they have a good night. Update me in the morning.

AFM - EC was fine, doctors were so lovely & put me at ease straight away. They only collected 5 eggs, which I was pretty disappointed with as my AMH was originally high & they were worried about OHSS. I had about 13 folicles, so had hoped for 8-10 eggs. Anyway - embryologist called me to say all 5 are mature & have been injected. Really hope fertilisation rate is good.

Now DH snd I will try to find something to occupy our minds for the afternoon.


----------



## Katy_81

Just had my call. Levels have dropped to 24. It's a chemical pregnancy.  Suspected that might be the case. Devastated.


----------



## pineapple14

Katy81 - So so sorry    . Nothing to say that will make it any better. Take care of each other. xxx


----------



## Charmars

Katy - I am so so sorry, thinking of you


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Katy, I'm so so sorry, absolutely gutting   sending you big hugs   

SLK - 5 mature still sounds good. I don't think we were given a mature number?  I hope you have a nice afternoon. DH is already peeing me off with his ridiculously loud phone voice on work calls (telling his work colleague in detail about this morning's mens room!!!) whilst I try to catch up on my sky planner. Could these be the hormones finally kicking in  

X


----------



## Cornelia75

So sorry Katy. What an awful time you've had. Hope that you are okay  

Charmers - thanks but thinking it's far too early for 'symptoms' am not due to test until Monday! I'm thinking about cheating and testing at the weekend x

What's an ectopic heartbeat Helen? Must be awful to come this far and not get to EC  

I'm supposed to be working but as you can probably tell am pretty much skiving. Counting down the minutes until I can go home! I'm going to take Friday off. Am pretty useless at work just now!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi All

ET went ok, a bit painful but 2 early blasts back on board 

i want this 2ww bubble to be a lovely one regardless of the out come


----------



## Cornelia75

Tiki - how do you work out DPT? You say that you are 9dp3dt - what does that mean? Your EC was the same day as me. Do you count from EC? I thought you counted from ET - confused!


----------



## Charmars

Cornelia - you count from ET, but don't inc the day of ET, ie I had ET today so tomorrow ill be 1dp


----------



## itsonlybridge

Aargh just typed a huge personals and site just crashed and deleted it 

*Cornelia and Rachel* Yaaaay next weeks OTD list is growing  and yes I am feeling ridiculously tired, in bed by 9pm and that's after I've made myself stay up til then! Glad I'm not the only one who feels like they have severe pms lol

*Chloe* well done on your lovely eggs, fingers crossed for your call tomorrow 

*Charmers* the 2ww is driving me insane!  Lol so much for keeping busy and relaxing, every minute just feels like an hour! How are you doing?

*Helen* I'm so sorry to hear your EC didn't happen, what a horrible day you have had. Sending you 

*Tiki* I keep being told to stop being negative too, I think it's our bodies way of preparing us for the worst, it's so hard just not knowing isn't it

*SLK*. Well done with your lovely eggs, everything crossed for you

*Katy* I'm so sorry to hear your news lovely, there's nothing I can say that will help, just take care of yourself, sending you lots of hugs   

*Curly girl* congrats on being PUPO, hope you find it less gruelling than the rest of us lol  

Sorry if I've missed anyone, the site seems to playing up tonight xxx


----------



## tiki44

Cornelia-as Charmers said you count from day after et

Xx


----------



## Littlehare

Katy81 - I'm so very sorry to hear your news, I have been thinking of you today. Look after yourself hun  

Helen41 - That must have been so upsetting to have your EC cancelled, I hope you are ok and I'm glad this cycle didn't count so you get another funded go. Best of luck for your future cycle xxx

SLK55 - Glad your EC went well, best of luck for your little embies    

Curlygirl1225 - Congratulations on being PUPO - Love your positivity, best of luck for a BFP on your OTD XXX

Cornelia75 - Step away from the pee sticks - don't do it! Try and hang on in there, from reading other ladies posts i think everyone who tests early regrets it whatever the result as you cant trust it. I went back to work after ET but have to say it was the most unproductive I have ever been at work - I couldn't focus on anything!

Chloe889 - Definitely the hormones hun   Hope your taking it easy, best of luck for your little embies    

Rachel1578 - Thanks for the conrats and best of luck for your OTD XXX

Sorry If I have missed anyone off - It's not intentional.

AFM: After the shock of our BFP we couldn't get back to sleep, I booked today off work but poor DH is working late shifts so he is going to shattered at work later. The BFP still hasn't really sunk in yet but all I can say is I cant remember the last time i felt this happy  
Early night for me tonight (just for a change!)  Thanks again to everyone for all your support, I really would have been lost without you all xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Congrats on getting your two blasts on board curly girl! Wishing them a very happy snuggling in process   sorry to hear the transfer process wasn't particularly comfortable tho!


----------



## EmGran

Just a quickie here as I'm still at work. 

My OTD is the 24th too. I'm also v tired and super grouchy... And it seems I have lost all tact, I'm being very blunt to everyone... Oops.

The 2ww is starting to take its toll. The fact I'm not actively doing much except just waiting and I can't feel anything going on in my womb makes me just think there's nothing happening... Then I just feel sad and very negative.

Helen -  so sorry to hear what happened  

Katy - I hope you're ok and are looking after yourself  

Fraff - bad doggy! 

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies. DP and I are enjoying a nice glass of wine and planning our next FET which we are hoping should be around Feb time. Feeling a bit better but keep having mini breakdowns every now and again.

I just never appreciated how hard this process would be. What makes it even harder is that I'm still experiencing the pregnancy symptoms with the knowledge that our little embie is slipping away.  That is such a hard thing to accept. 

I just want to thank you all for being wonderful cycle buddies. You've been there for me every step of the way and I am truly grateful for your support.  I will be sticking around to see how you all get on.  I just hope that we can all achieve our dream one day.  Xx


----------



## HazelW

Katy, I'm so so sorry. If it's any consolation, DH's niece had a chemical pregnancy and on her next go she got a bfp, she's now about 25 weeks pregnant. It's no indication of the future. Xxxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Haha Hazel loving your ticker tape! 

Ahh makes sense now! Tiki I read your profile wrongly. I thought your EC was 10 November but I see it was 07 November - confusion was I thought we had same OTD! I'm 24th November x


----------



## Cornelia75

*but they must do it differently at your clinic. Your OTD would be Friday at my clinic x


----------



## shadow2013

Katy.    Big hugs hunny - im pleased you are making your plans and taking time for yourselves xxx

Slk ... 5is still good, normal people only have one so you've upped your odds by 500% xx

Chloe ..  pleased you enjoyed your sleep! Rest up xx

Helen. .. sorry hunny but they obviously wanted to put your health first xx good luck for the future xx


----------



## tiki44

Yeah at mine they make your OTD 14 days after ET, therefore making mine next Monday 24th!!!!   Don't know why clinics are different like that, feel like a big fat pig as have had fish and chips and about to devour a flake just because I can and I don't care!! Got trapped wind though so am rolling intermittently on the floor in a yoga pose to help alleviate, not a pretty sight lol 

Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Evening ladies

Firstly Katy, I am so sorry. What a cruel thing to happen. As if this rollercoaster isn't bad enough to get a BFP then have it snatched away is just awful and I can't imagine how you're feeling. Be kind to yourself, lovely, and take some time to grieve.

Charmers, congrats on being pupo! That looks a lovely embie in your photo. Sticky vibes.

Bridget and fraf, I'm writing this to both of you as you've both talked about feeling down and negative. Remember how I was after ET? I had a sinking feeling that I couldn't explain. I honestly think this is caused by a kind of withdrawal from the stimming drugs which are basically happy hormones. That and a bit of anticlimax after all the scans etc. so, chins up ladies. You've come so far on this journey and you need that final bit of Pma to get you through the final furlong. Fraf, your dog story did make me laugh!

Parky  I wish I'd refrained from testing so I could take the moral high ground but I can't! Hon, the only test that counts is tomorrow's. You need to keep that in mind. 

Jessif, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you're okay. With regards to your frosties, when I had my FET I was told they'd defrost all and could re freeze any good enough that weren't used for transfer. I doubt they'd put more than one back with your age, hon. I believe it's three months wait after a miscarriage but as it was so early, it might just be one full cycle. Call your clinic and they'll be able to advise.

Cornelia, to be honest the only time I've been this tired is when I've been pregnant so I had an inkling we'd been lucky. Hopefully your tiredness means the same for you!

Chloe, glad to hear ec when well and what a lovely crop! Well done.

Helen, so sorry to hear you couldn't go ahead with your ec but it is better safe than sorry. How frustrating though.

Tiki, your dh is right. Time to think positively and send messages to your embie that he's loved and wanted!

SLK, well done on your famous five. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

Curly girl, congrats on being pupo. Hope your 2ww is a quick one!

EmGran, come on missus, you know you wouldn't 'feel' anything at this stage. Think about a natural pregnancy. Most people wouldn't even know until they were about three or four days late at best! Give your embryo a chance. Pma. 

Little hare, how are you feeling now? Has it sunk in? It hasn't for me yet!

Thank you everyone for your congratulations messages. I'm on cloud nine still. I can't believe we've been so lucky. I still don't really believe it. I've got my early scan on 5 Dec.

X


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

We managed to get a follow up appt. at our clinic tomorrow to see the Dr, as originally they had us down for a follow up in January 2015, which was a long time for us to wait for a follow up considering our ages, so we had it moved to Dec. but was still quite a wait, so we got a cancellation for tomorrow.

I've got a feeling that he is going to mention 'donor' because I am now nearly 40, even though we don't like this idea, I will do anything now to get pregnant again, and if that mean's donor, so be it.  I know that some of you haven't had a pregnancy yet, but I find it hard to accept that I may only have the experience of getting to 29 wks of pregnancy, and feeling my baby move for the last 3 wks before he was born.  It took us 7 yrs. to have him and can't wait, and haven't the time, to wait another 7 yrs.   

Anyway! Congratulations Pixanne, 3rd time lucky.  How lucky are you in treatment circles, to have a 3rd pregnancy, and to have some embryos in the freezer as well.    

Anyway! Wish us luck for our appt. tomorrow.     

xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning ladies 

Pixanne and Littlehare...  Congratulations on your bfps!!!!!  So exciting delighted for you   xxx

Katy so sorry to hear your news xxx. Thinking of you    you did well this cycle and got so far. Hoping next time will be your time. Sorry for your loss luv xxxx

Dolphins that sounds good fab you got an appointment so quickly. Have heard lots of people have success with donor eggs so may not be the worst thing if doc suggests it xx

Shadow loving your profile pic!  hope you are well xx

Helen so sorry to hear about your cycle glad this one didn't count for you xx 

Bridget, fraf, EmGran, Chloe, tiki and all other pupos... Thinking of you good luck!!  Xxx


----------



## Parky77

I am definitely out!  Af and a bfn this morning. Not sure when we can do this again, emotionally and physically this is so tough, let alone financially. I think I will settle into my new job, give it a few months, then I'll be able to talk to them about it too, I hate the thought of lying about appointments etc. so I'm going to bloody enjoy christmas and hit the gym again, I'm sure that helps in so many different ways. 

I wish you all luck with the future, weather you are pregnant, PUPO, stimming, waiting for an EC call, or working out the next stages after a negative. Thank you all for all the support, this is honestly one of my biggest coping tools, it's always good to know you're not alone and others feel the same as you. Maybe I'll see some of you again on boards in the future xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Dolphins, good luck today.  Why do you think your cons will suggest a donor?  I'm 40 in July and my cons says in terms of ivf,  I'm young.  He sees many people for the first time at 40+ and goes on amh.

Do take a list of questions with you.  Our first ivf was a disaster but diagnostic which in a way (I can see with hindsight - at the time was awful) was good as I came to terms with never being able to conceive naturally and had a reason why.  But when I went to my follow up,  my mind just went blank and I spent the next few weeks kicking myself.

I do know people who've had success with donor eggs and it's definitely worth exploring. You pass genetic material through the placenta and you carry that child so your bond will be just as strong.  

Good luck and let us know how it goes. 

Parky, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  You're right - this is very tough.  Good luck in your new job and enjoy a nice boozy Christmas! 

x


----------



## Em 40

Parky I've stayed off here as it's been a tough few days and still trying to go back to normality. Totally understand were ur at. If u fancy a post ivf coping buddy let me know. That's the tough bit that there's  no nhs and private support after. Thinking if u and totally understand what ur going through Em x


----------



## Parky77

Em that's lovely thank you, I'll message you xxx


----------



## fraf77

Thinking of all you ladies that have got BFN I'm so sorry having been there I know how awful it is sending you massive hugs xx


----------



## Charmars

Morning everyone!! 

Parky and Em - I hope chatting tighter helps you to get through this process, it's such a great thing having this site to speak to people who know how your feeling. Wishing you both lots of luck for the future

Dolphins - hope you get on ok today, let us know what the consultant says

Itsonlybridget - how are you? Keeping busy?

Curly girl - how are you? Are you feeling better today?

Well I'm enjoying being PUPO and living in my bubble. I'm 1dp5dt and if course not feeling anything! Really enjoying being off work and being able to potter about!  I'm struggling with the conflicting advice on doing nothing V carrying on as normal so I've decided to meet in the middle!


----------



## Chloe889

I'm so sorry to hear your news this morning Parky, sending you some healing hugs  

We had the call - the embryologist said 14 out of 15 eggs fertilised!!!!!! So we are aiming for blastocyst on Monday. Still slightly confused as I thought she had mentioned 17 eggs yesterday but maybe 15 was the mature number. In the excitement I didn't ask!! It's all good anyway


----------



## Dolphins

Pixanne - our consultant at our last clinic mentioned 'donor' if it didn't work for our 3rd cycle, but thankfully it did.  This was mainly because of my age and my egg quality.  I don't know I am just guessing what this consultant at this clinic would say, but if he does I am willing like I said, to consider it, I would have definately ruled it out before I think.

Anyway! Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - we got 10 eggs and 8 fertilised, one back in and at least 1 good for freezing. So its great to have a high number as you do lose some sometimes along the way xx


----------



## Chloe889

Fingers crossed for the call on Saturday, when they will let us know how it's going. DH is very proud of what he is now terming his super sperm! I feel as if it's over to my eggies now to do their bit   X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Morning all 

Clinic called and the two remaining embryos didn't make it so we do t have any to freeze 

It's an odd feeling. Yesterday I would have said I'm not fussed if none go to freeze due to our failed thaw a few months ago that shook me right up so feared going through that again. Yet this morning when I got the call saying both didn't survive I burst into tears and feel very sad that yet again it's a slap in the face that my 'older' eggs aren't good enough. I'm now also convinced the two inside me today are of the same quality so won't make it. Again. 

DH is carrying on life as normal and doing his sports  We are both very sport and I've given it all up this time so I'm feeling snnnoyed and envy at the way men get to stay themselves 

It's our anniversary today too but not feeling good at all. I called in sick 

This process sucks. So much for enjoying my PUPO bubble


----------



## Turnerbird3

Morning ladies 

This morning I got a BFP but I have been bleeding since yesterday . Went to local hospital yesterday , not much they can do but going bk tomorrow for more bloods to see if hormone levels have gone up .... 
I am pleased but just doesnt feel real when I am bleeding xx


----------



## Charmars

Curly girl - try not to think about not having any frosties as a bad thing, plenty of people don't get them regardless of age. Concentrate on that one in your tummy hun, hopefully you won't need any frosties xxx


----------



## MrsG1984

Morning ladies, so sorry to hear the BFN's you are in my thoughts and prayers .... What a journey this IVF is, amazing yet devastating in so many ways.

I truly hope you all achieve what it is your looking for . 

AFM.... My OTD has arrived and I have got my official BFP ... Omg, omg , omg has been the only words me and DH could manage and been uncontrollable grins for the rest of the day!! 
This is my dream come true and want to try to enjoy every moment ... Called the clinic and they have booked us for our first scan ... 11th December ...  
Let this be it !!!


----------



## fraf77

Congratulations Mrs G it's must be so amazing xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Great news Mrs G 

Sorry everyone for being negative and my wo is me tale today


----------



## HazelW

Woohoo Mrs G! Well done you and your embies!!! Xx


----------



## Charmars

Well done MrsG - great news!

Curly girl - don't be daft. If you can't feel negative on here then where can you?! Hope your ok xx


----------



## Charmars

The hospital have called and we have 4 frosties! Although I'm hoping this little one will stick and we won't need them! X


----------



## shadow2013

Mrs g ... congratulations hunny, good luck for the 11th

Turner bird .. congratulations my love! Try to rest up and take it easy a lot of people bleed early on - if you go to the early pregnancy waiting for a scan board you'll find lots of advice and similar stories xx

Curly girl ... i was the same, I had 5eggs fertilise from 7mature out of 10 from my share and of those I had 2 perfect top quality put back. The other three were left till th next day but arrested and didn't develop. Now I have a healthy single pregnancy at 7 wks today! Here is place to let out your worries and frustrations as well as your happiness!!

Dolphins em and Parky im pleased you are all able to move forwards and rebuild your plans xxx

Sunshine and clouds - nice to hear from you again, im doing ok now thank you still being very careful and taking it easy but first day back at work has tired me out after 3hrs!!

Chloe that's good news hun xx

Charmers, will have to get my mum to knit your snow babies some blankets to keep them cosy!! It's the only thing that kept some of us sane on my last cycle, she didn't like the thought of my snow baby being chilly!!!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Parky* - Im really sorry to hear your news lovely, I am thinking of you. Your gym/Xmas plan sounds exactly what I will be doing too if I'm out next week. Wishing you all the best of luck with your future cycle... *Em40 * thinking of you too hun and sending you both hugs  Take care xx

*Pixanne* Thank you for that, made me feel a lot better and of course I should have realised it was withdrawals really. I am feeling a bit more positive and with it today so think I'm coming through the otherside, 27th doesn't seem quite such a distance as it did yesterday. I can't remember if I posted my 'congratulations bananas' to you now as the site was playing up and crashing so here you go 
      

*Dolphins* I hope you get some answers at your follow up appointment today. I do know where you are coming from in terms of 'time'. I am 38 in a few months and we have been TTC for 11 years with 3 mc. We are already discussing our options if it doesnt work this time. I just can't bear the thought that this could be our last try and DH agrees, we will save and try again if we need to. Our time is close, I am sure of it, keep the faith and don't give up 

*Charmars* Fantasic news on your frosties, thats brilliant  Can you explain the 1dp 5dt to me, I'm lost with that lol If my ET was 16th what does that make mine? I've found that I am better being at work and keeping my mind off it (or trying to!) as I end up going off on all sorts of tangents when thinking about things too much. I had convinced myself it wasn't going to work yesterday and had a mini meltdown with absolutley no reasoning at all! I shall be very glad to get to next week to find out one way or another thats for sure. Good to hear you are enjoying your time off 

*Chloe* Fantastic news on your embies, wow, well done  Monday will soon come around

*Curlygirl* I know exactly what you mean. I think I had convinced myself that we would have at least 1 or 2 to freeze because of how well they all seemed to be doing but in the end, they have to be exceptionally high grades by all accounts to be considered for freezing otherwise they won't survive the thaw. So it's not becaue your eggs are old at all and the 2 inside you would not have been put back in if they didn't think they had the potential to give you a BFP. I know it's hard to get your head around at first because the ones left behind may well have been good enough to go back inside but as we are limited to the number we can have transferred there is just no place for them to go if they are not quite high enough quality for freezing  However from what I have read, it seems that having left over embryo's to freeze is more on the rare side than not having any so if anyone has any frosties *(charmars!)* you are very lucky  Don't beat yourself up about feeling down, just have a look at a few of us PUPO ladies posts, we are all in our own emotional bubbles which is a combination of the our feelings, the drugs, the withdrawals from stimming/DG and the anticipation of the outcome. Use today to try and put things into perspective and then send some warm loving vibes to your 2 little embies.. also take into account that your chances are doubled by the fact that you have 2 in there. Happy Anniversary to you guys  xx

*TurnerBird * Congrats on your BFP     
Try not to worry too much about the bleeding, plently of ladies on here have had a BFP with bleeding. Hope the hospital have some answers for you tomorrow

*MrsG* Congrats on your BFP also    
Then bananas are certainly having an outing today!

Lovely to hear all the BFP's today, its wonderful when it works... Thoughts are with those who haven't had good news this week  xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Congrats Mrs G       Fab news, I bet you're on cloud 9!

Congrats also Turnerbird , I know you're worried but I have heard of people bleeding throughout so I have some dancing bananas for you too and sending positive vibes for all to be well      

Ooh Charmars good news re your frosties   I hope we get that far too!

Curly girl - I hope you feel a bit better. I'm sorry about your frosties. There are so many hurdles in this process and it's understandable to be upset when you miss one.  It's also hard giving up the things that make you happy. Have you chosen any other hobbies that are safe and make you feel good? I've even been thinking ahead to whether I dare do yoga after I transfer as some of my girlfriends (non IVF) have told me I mustn't do anything. They do have me down as the unhealthy one amongst us - I was ill for a few years after losing my parathyroid glands in a botched thyroidectomy surgery. It took a long time to get it balanced and I struggle occasionally still. 

WhenI got pregnant naturally in 2012 I was getting fit doing lots of spin and yoga, but as soon I told my closest friends (too early   at 6 weeks) they were on my back telling me not to do anything, just to rest up. I refrained from everything until a yoga class at 7 weeks - just hatha yoga, nothing too strenuous or heating. I then found out at 8 weeks that the heartbeat wasn't as fast as it should be and a scan a week later showed that the heartbeat had stopped. Probably completely unrelated but there's always doubt!  I really don't known what's best as the docs says keep moving for blood flow benefits?


----------



## Charmars

*itsonlbridget* you are 3dp5dt (assuming you had 5 day transfer? I think you did!) glad your finding work a distraction. Happy with our frostie number, but really hoping we don't need them, this is our 1st go at ICSI and know that would make us extremely lucky, is it wrong that that I feel all our luck may have been used getting to this point with a top trade blast on board and 4 frozen eggs?

*shadow* love the idea of your mum knitting blankets! Although I am sure with your BFP she will be busy knitting booties and bits for your baby! Xx


----------



## Littlehare

Tiki - Fish, chips and a flake sound like heaven to me and very well deserved too!  

Pizanne - It really hasn't sunk in yet, me and DH are still on a massive high and feel so blessed . Like you we are keeping positive and talking to our little one/s and cannot wait for our first scan - This is my first pregnancy so everything is very new to me   Hope you are keeping ok, are you feeling any different?  

Dolphins - I'm glad you have managed to get a appointment sooner and I think it's great that you are open minded to the next step - I wish you all the luck in the world for a future BFP XXX

Sunshine and clouds - Thanks for the congrats - How are you getting on?[

EM40 - It's nice to hear from you, I have been thinking of you. It goes to show what an incredible women you are to have gone through what you have been through and yet still offer support to others. 

Parky and Katy I'm so very sorry ladies, this Russian roulette game of infertility is just so cruel  

Curlygirl - moan away, as you said when going through IVF this is the only place that has people that truly understand what you are going through. I'm sending you some PMA vibes and Happy Anniversary xxx

Chloe889 - Best of luck for your call on Saturday  

Itsonlybridget - Hope you are keeping ok?

Charmars - Glad you are keeping well, the whole taking it easy/living life as normal thing is a funny one but it sounds to me that you have got it down to a T  - Amazing news on your forsties too  

Thunderbird and MrsG1984 - Great news, huge congratulations - I'm so pleased for you both       
Thunderbird - best of luck for your appointment tomorrow xxx

Shawdow - How are you feeling?

AFM: Back to work today as I booked a yesterday off as it was my OTD - Still feeling over the moon and excited but work has a funny way of bringing you back down to reality! No major symptoms as yet, feeling a little nauseous but nothing major. Just taking things easy and  enjoying every second


----------



## Charmars

I have been soo cold today! I'm usually warm as have a over active thyroid, but I just can't get warm today!!

Not sure if its a side effect of the pesseries?!


----------



## Chloe889

Loving your photo Charmars   stay warm!


----------



## Charmars

Thanks *chloe* it looks like a crater in the moon but it's my little crater!!


----------



## fraf77

Charmers looking at your profile Hun I think you are entitled to lots of luck if DH has a brain tumour sounds like you both deserve BFP and a frostie sibling xx
Congratulations Turnerbird.
AFM tomorrow half way through 2 ww. I have to say it's gone quite fast.  Mums been off with me all week so we've been out visiting friends and family that we don't usually get to see due to us working.  I've tried really hard not to think about signs and symptoms as in a "normal" pregnancy you wouldn't know until 6 weeks or so.  I get the odd cramping pains in tummy and boobs are rocks but I get that before AF but also it can be pessaries and let's face it we are filled with that many drugs our bodies take a while to mend.  I'm trying to be positive as in it's out of my hands I've done all I possibly can to get this far and I'm lucky to have got this far.  It's now in the hands of a higher power be it god the universe whatever you believe.  I speak to people who have passed and ask them to please look after my embie and let them be safe.  Baby dust to all


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

Turnerbird, I had four bouts of bleeding between my BFP and my early scan with dd2. I was convinced id lost her but there she was on the scan! It's common in the early days.

Dolphins, in this game, everything is worth considering. If my cons said hang upside down to sleep I would. Well, I am an old bat...

Chloe, great fert rate!

Curly girl, you've hit the post ec blues I see. It's unusual to get frosties whatever your age so don't beat yourself up. Concentrate on sending sticky vibes to the ones you've got tucked in there.

Mrsg, massive congrats and welcome to the 9mw!

Charmers, great news on your frosties!

Bridget, glad you're feeling a bit better.

Little hare, a few cramps today but telling myself it's ligaments stretching and that's all. Otherwise just really tired!

Afm, busy day with toddler group and soft play and then my 3yo 'helping' make tonight's stew. I've had some pulling and cramps but am telling myself that it's ligaments stretching and trying not to worry. Who a, I kidding? I'll worry until that baby is in my arms and then I'll worry non stop about it until my last breath! Finally finished my jobs until bathtime and dh'so dinner and toy tidy and then I think I'm just going to crash out in bed.

X


----------



## fraf77

Charmers I keep having really cold feet then sometimes my whole body is cold.  Then I get sweats in the night which could mean the witch is coming but I really hope she isn't for the next 9 mths


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - I hope so, just feel so lucky to have made it this far! Only time will tell!! Sounds like your enjoying your 2ww like me!


----------



## Chloe889

Fraf - just wanted to say I had the sweats in each pregnancy


----------



## Leanne5

Wow... I've only been gone a day and there's soooo much been happening!! 

I must admit I've had a massive big smile reading every single new BFP. I am so happy for all you girls. I'm equally as gutted when I read about the BPN. I know we try to be optimistic but our coping mechanism is to kinda expect the worst.. But I think each of us have that little feeling in the pit of our stomachs that we truly believe this will be our time. It must be a horrible feeling when it doesn't work.. I just hope I don't have to experience it. To those with BPN.. I hope this isn't the end. Please take some time to do the things you enjoy, be it drink copious amounts of wine, or exercise like crazy at the gym. Then when you feel ready, pick yourself up and give it another go. I really hope this isn't the end for you. 

AFM- I had my first scan of stims today. I must say I didn't think the nurse was particularly helpful or reassuring. However, the nurse who rang back with blood results this afternoon was lovely. Turns out they have brought my egg collection date forward. Was meant to be next Friday but now it's wednesday. Back to clinic on Monday for final scan then it's all systems go!! 

Apologies for the personal question.. But.. I'm sure in one of my appointments they said about the man having to ejaculate so many days before the EC but no more than a certain number of days. (Hope this makes sense). Does anyone know what they mean? Does my DH have to do this before EC so to give a fresh sample? Xx


----------



## fraf77

2-5 days before Hun then he's not allowed to touch it after that lol xx


----------



## Leanne5

Haha.. Thanks fraf. I've just had a comical conversation with DH instructing him what he must do!! Haha. I doubt this is one instruction he will fight against! Haha xx


----------



## Turnerbird3

Thanks for all your support 
Will let you know how I get on Tomoz and do some personals xx


----------



## Charmars

Morning everyone!

How's everyone feeling today?

I'm doing well, I'm loving being PUPO and being off work! OTD is a week today! Eek! 

Can I ask if anyone testing next week is planning on testing early? I'm determined not to and going to leave it to the clinic to tell me!


----------



## fraf77

Charmers we have same test day.  I'm a bit worried tbh I don't feel any different I've had no bleeding nothing any symptoms I do have could be AF or medication and this is what happened last time when we had BFN 😢 I hope I'm proved wrong as this time my body is different I'm fitter and weigh a lot less and healthier I'm relying on that to help bubba stick


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - I don't feel anything either but I'm not worried yet, if we should be feeling 'pregnant' then our OTD would be today not in a week! 

Do you have any nice plans today or this weekend?


----------



## Chloe889

I had my first pessary this morning. Was actually hoping it might encourage a bowel movement (sorry TMI) haven't been since day before EC  

I woke at 5am with the start of a cold. Really how that goes before ET!!

Good luck today Turnerbird, will be thinking of you x


----------



## EmGran

Hi ladies, hope you're al doing well.

*Chloe*- I've been taking lactulose morning and night, and fybogel in the morning and now everything is fine in the 'no. 2 department" whereas it hadn't been before... I didn't go for a few days after EC either.

AFM - I'm feeling emotional, got some womb-ache and some light spotting which started yesterday (10 days post egg collection, 7dp3dt) so I guess it could be implantation bleeding... But it just feels like all those other times AF has turned up and ruined the party. But I intend to resist testing, OTD is Monday so not too much longer to wait.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks EmGran, my bowels are sensitive at the best of time and they have not been happy since starting DR drugs - I will see what joy the pessaries bring 

Your symptoms sound rather positive, with my one normal pregnancy I didn't test as with the AF type aches I was convinced it was coming any minute


----------



## Turnerbird3

Chloe89.  Thanks for thinking of me ... Had blood test just waiting for hospital to ring me but am still bleeding so don't know ....
It took me bout 3 days to go toilet after EC so don't worry to much xx


----------



## Charmars

I'm only 2dp5dt so know it's not pregnancy symptoms but I'm feeling dizzy and quite nauseous today, hope it passes as out for dinner and the cinema later!

Turner bird - thinking of you, let us know when the hospital call

EmGran - hoping its not AF hun, thinking of you x


----------



## pineapple14

Turnerbird3 - keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## fraf77

Hubby is off work for the next 5 days so I've got someone to keep me entertained again lol.  I've also got into The hunger games trilogy books so lots to do.  Turnerbird I'm hoping for a BFP for you xx


----------



## Charmars

Ahh be nice to have your hubs at home!! I'm supposed to be going to see the hunger games at the cinema tonight but feeling dizzy and sick so might have to give it a miss!


----------



## fraf77

Ooooo no that can't be nice could this mean PG though? Eekkk lol I'm same mind set as you we wouldn't have any signs if we were xx


----------



## Charmars

I don't think so as I'm only 2dp5dt so doubt I'd  feel anything yet.....,


----------



## fraf77

Its probably all the meds leaving your system Hun xx
Right this could be TMI for some so sorry please don't read.  Anyone else on the 2ww really want sexy time?  This is the first time since I started this treatment I've wanted to and now we aren't allowed 😢😢😢😢


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi all

I know it might be contraversial but I'm going to test on Wednesday 7dp5dt

Last year I got a bfp that day


----------



## fraf77

Your brave curly girl I'm leaving it till OTD cause I'm happy in my PUPO bubble I can pretend i am lol xx


----------



## EmGran

*Fraff* - lol, I've not felt like it during the day but the dream I had last night can only be described as X-rated, so something odd is going on!


----------



## fraf77

Oh good EmGran at least it's not me.  It started with a dream about my DH now I want to do it lol


----------



## Charmars

Curly girl - your brave! Isn't that a bit early? Will you be able to cope if it shows a BFN as it's too early!

Fraff I agree!! Maybe it's being told you can't but I'm feeling the same!!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

I'm way too impatient. If it's a bfn then I'll keep testing daily. If it's a bfp then great. 

Either way I'll know something in 5 days which feels better than not knowing anything for 8 days


----------



## Charmars

Curly girl - good point! 
I've decided I'm not even buying tests so the temptation isn't there! I couldn't cope testing early, if it was postive i'd think it was the trigger shot and wouldn't believe it, if it was negative I'd still not be 100% so would still stress!


----------



## Pixanne

Lol you ladies with your sexy dreams and thoughts!  Trust me,  after you have your bubba s you'll never feel like it again!  Bed is for sleeping! 

Afm, I must confess I had a sexy dream about dh last night too! Lol!

X


----------



## shadow2013

Ladies ... haha you have made me giggle with wanting to DTD! I had no interest in my first two cycles and then this one I got the same urge at 7 dp 5dt right thru to now really!  Apparently it can be a sign of being pg so I hope you ladies in waiting are the same as me! I also had naughty dreams last night, altho now ive come home from work put my jamas on and gone straight to sleep!!

Turner bird, thinking of you xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Fraff and Emgran and Charmars * I have been wanting sexy time too   lol. Likewise I haven't been bothered about it at all throught the whole process and all of a sudden I'm 5dp5dt and wham! I have also been dreaming about it and waking up all 

*Pixanne* you little minx you lol

*Turnerbird* thinking of you also xx

*Cornelia* are you all prepared and ready to start us off with your OTD on Monday?  

I think the list is as follows:

Monday *Cornelia*
Wednesday *Rachel* ( *Curly girl* early test)
Thursday Me!!
Friday *Charmars and Fraff*

Is that all of us for next weeks OTD's?

AFM Well I am feeling in much better spirits today thank god!! The last few days have been horrendous so its nice to feel back to my normal self. Well as normal as can be with a belly that already looks 4 months pregnant, swollen sore boobs and nipples that ocassionally tweek themselves so it feels like a ghost is trying to tune into the radio  However 27th no longer feels like an eternity away and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I don't feel negative now but I am being realistic and although I'm thinking postively, I'm not getting overly excited jusy feeling hopeful 

Wishing you all a lovely relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - your description has me laughing!! A ghost tuning a radio! Lol!! All sound like postive symptons to be hun! X


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Charmars * it's the strangest feeling ever! I do hope it is a good sign  The ghost can carry on tweaking away as long as it's all part of a BFP lol

I was giggling earlier thinking about the poor partners in our lives with all these horny women that they can't do anything with


----------



## Charmars

Ha!! 

I read that dizziness can be a sign of implantation, so I'm   that's why I've been dizzy!!

I'm pretty much symptom free other than dizzy ness today!!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Well it stands a good chance  I have had a little bit of a crampy tummy today and terrible wind yesterday that had my clutching my tummy it was so painful. I have had no bleeding as yet though, although you don't always bleed with implantation so I'm not too worried about that. 

I said I wasn't going to symptom spot but it's really difficult not to!! arrrggh


----------



## Charmars

I was just filing some papers in folders under the bed, think I've pulled my tummy! The folders were heavy And the fell so had to catch/drag them, now stressing I've done damage! Such a idiot


----------



## fraf77

Ha ha ha itsonlybridget a ghost tuning in the radio tee hee I love it 😂😂😂😂

Charmers I did a silly thing yesterday my mum was putting my nephew in his pushchair she hadn't put it up right so I lifted it with my nephew in it.  He's a chunky monkey so it pulled on me and I was worrying but I don't think it will have an impact I'm 7dpt 5dt ( is this right I had ET last Friday and it was 4 day transfer) xx


----------



## Charmars

Your 7dp4dt then! I'm only 2dp5dt so probably just messed it all up


----------



## fraf77

I knew I'd get it wrong I tried lol.  Try not to worry Hun.  I'm tying to think like if I was a "normal" pregnant lady I'd have no idea.  They go out getting drunk smoking going to gym lifting and carrying stuff.  Obviously I'm being careful but I wasn't going to let my nephew fall so it was a mistake just like it was for you.  It's not in our hands Hun.  Just try to imagine what your embie looks like snuggling up inside you imagine them still there snuggled xx

I keep saying "from the hands of scientists to the hands of fate" what will be will be I can't change it.  Oh and I'm not going on benders smoking 40 **** running 6 miles a day and a spin class lol xx


----------



## Charmars

Fraff - thanks!! That's helped! My sister was 8 weeks before she knew she was pregnant and she drank, smoked and did 3 spinning classes a week!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

I could murder a glass of wine tonight


----------



## Charmars

Hmmm wine!!

I just had to throw out a whole cooked chicken as the smell made me heave! Reckon I'm coming down with a bug, just hope it's not sickness!


----------



## Cornelia75

Hi Bridget. Yes I'm testing on Monday - eeek!!!! I think that Tiki and Bumpylady are too - please don't let me be the only one? 

We have friends coming to stay this weekend. Baaaad timing but couldn't put them off. Last time I did this I started bleeding the day before OTD so really hoping that doesn't happen this time as not sure I'll be able to be civil! 

Hope that everyone is well and has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Pixanne

Bridget, loooooool to your friendly ghost!  

Charmers and Fraf,  neither of you will have done any harm whatsoever.  Your uterus is like bread and butter.  If you have two bits of bread that's stuck together with butter, think of your embie stuck in the middle.  Nothing you do is going to push or pull it out. Rest assured,  your embies are safe and there's nothing you can do now that'll make them dislodge.  Whether they now take or not is completely beyond your control, but a bit of lifting or bending etc won't make any difference.  I've been carrying both my dds and my heavy change bag and I still got my bfp so don't worry. 

It's take away night for us but I'm sitting here with my eyes half closed!  Trying to stay awake! 

X


----------



## EmGran

Ohhh I would love some wine, sob!

*Charmers* - Pity you had to chuck the chicken out, hope you feel better soon.

*Itsonlybridget*- Im testing on Monday too 

So much for some sexy time, as soon as I got home the jim-jams are on, cat is on my lap and I'm looking forward to some lovely sleep - am so tired today.

Have a great weekend ladies, hope those with OTDs next week stay sane - we're almost there now.

X


----------



## Dolphins

*Sharry* - Can you please put down the 14th Nov. for OTD. and a BFN  I don't want to after repeat this if it's all the same.

We went to the follow up appt. yesterday to see the Consultant, and he said that I can still try using my own eggs, which is good, but with my age I have only got a 12% chance of success, but because treatment as worked for us in the past, he don't see why it can't work in the future. However, he would like us to start sooner then later. However, it's my 40th in February, and he said that we could start again in January if we wanted to. However, if it doesn't work, I don't want to be feeling really down and depressed when it's my 40th, but then again, I would like to try again very soon, so I don't know what to do. Alternatively I could start treatment in March, after my birthday, but March at the mo. feel's like a million years away, so I don't know yet when we are going to start treatment again. 

What do you lot think I should do?

xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Dolphins I would get back on this crazy horse as soon as I could. I'm similar to you in terms of age. I'll be forty on the 1st of January. If it doesn't work this time I'm planning on doing it again as soon as possible xx


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - if it was me I'd wait till march. I'd try and push it to the back of my mind and enjoy Christmas and your 40th. Waiting 2 months won't hurt and it may even do you good to have a few months 'off' and plan a killer 40th!!


----------



## Pixanne

Dolphins,  the only person that can decide this is you and your dh. I find the time waiting to start tx almost as agonising as tx itself because I prepare myself by not drinking,  doing the high protein thing etc so I may as well be doing tx!  Everyone is different though.  I can understand why you're in such a quandary.  It's really hard to decide but you have to listen to your heart on this one.  X


----------



## SweetPea2707

Hi everyone,

Just getting caught up with this fast moving thread! Hope you are all well, hope to do some personals when I'm not in my phone.

It'sonlybridgit- I'm testing next week too, OTD 28th......can't come quick enough!! 

I'm 3dp5dt & I'm demented with the wait. Glad I don't have any tests in the house as it's far too early. I feel really bad tonight, I try to eat healthily and have everything in moderation but we had a Chinese takeaway for dinner tonight and I feel really guilty now that my embie is on board. I know I'm probably being silly but wish I had stuck to something healthy.  What are you ladies eating after ET, are you being super healthy?


----------



## EmGran

*SweatPea*- don't beat yourself up. If it makes you feel any better I have eaten half a Battenberg cake, half a brioche loaf, had fish and chips yesterday, and a hot dog, and am having pizza tonight.

I am eating fruit, nuts and plenty of veg too... I just can't stop munching!

X


----------



## Cornelia75

Sweetpea. I'm waiting for an Indian carry out! I wouldn't get too worked up about it - look at all the Chinese ladies who get pregnant! Xx


----------



## Charmars

Sweat pea - we have the same OTD! I'm eating a varied diet, being good but had treats. I've had pizza tonight. Diet won't make any difference now, if its going to stick it will stick. 

Think I'm the only person not demented by the 2ww! I'm enjoying my PUPO bubble and being off work!


----------



## SweetPea2707

Aww thank you ladies you did put my mind at rest, Emgran you made me lol, what a treat you've had! Hope you enjoyed every bit!

Charmers - yay! An OTD buddy! I'm enjoying being off work too & enjoying the pupo bubble but just want to know, I'm excited at the prospect! Xx


----------



## Charmars

Sweetpea - are you planning on testing early? Are you off work too?


----------



## SweetPea2707

Yeah I'm off work too & not planning on testing early. I don't have any tests in the house so that I cant. I don't want to see a BFN if I don't need to if you know what I mean so will go with the date the clinic gave told me & stick to it.........even though I'm dying to know!  . Are you testing early? X


----------



## tiki44

Hi ladies,

Yes my OTD is 24th, not long now. So confused, have no symptoms whatsoever and am thinking that it hasn't worked again. Then the rational side of me thinks that most people wouldn't know they are pregnant as yet so am still in with a chance. Have got some cramps tonight but hoping its wind again. Please please please let it work for us all  

Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Sweatpea - I'm the same, I'm going to wait. Was thinking of testing on the morning before my appt at the clinic but decided the clinic have got me this far so I'm going to stick with what they tell me and let them tell me! I feel I might jinx it if I do it myself!

Wish I knew someone local who was going through the same thing, all my mates have kids so have no idea how hard this process is! This site has kept me sane!


----------



## SweetPea2707

Charmers- did the clinic not give you a test? We have 1 test that they gave us and if it's positive we have a letter to send them(not a call, a letter?) and they will book us in for a scan so I don't think we even go in for blood tests to confirm. That confused me a bit, the letter has two boxes one for positive and one for negative result then you post it back! I'm a bit stunned by that!

I know it's hard, you sometimes feel like you are on your own, where are you? I'm in glasgow.

Tiki44- good luck for OTD, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. As you say people who don't go through ivf don't have symptoms so try not to read too much into it & keep positive xx


----------



## Charmars

Sweetpea - a letter?? How odd! I have a pot to do my first wee in on OTD then I take that in and they test it while I have a blood test! I'm in leicester do we couldn't be much further apart!


----------



## SweetPea2707

Aww that's a shame, yeah not round the corner is it!  I would be interested to know what the other girls are doing at their clinics?


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers and Sweetpea ... im in Norfolk so not much closer either. I was given an hpt by the clinic for OTD and one for the following week then they book a scan, just had to call or email results ... funny how everyone is different! !


----------



## Squiggly

Update: my cycle was cancelled 2 days ago due to poor response.    I'll start a new cycle on a long protocol with a higher dose of Menopur. EC will be in February, all being well. Please update the board. Best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## Charmars

Ooh Norfolk! My parents have a place in wells and my auntie a place in north walsham, love Norfolk!!

Is weird how different everywhere is!


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers .. Norfolk is very pretty but also very sleepy! The coast is particularly lovely!

Squiggly,  sorry hunny I hope the long protocol works for you xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

I've been rather uncomfortable today, had a few pains which feel a bit like AF   I'm on day 1 of pessaries so maybe it's just that? My boobs seem to have inflated throughout the day too!!! 

Wishing you all sweet (dirty  ) dreams -  so not at that stage, haha!!!

x


----------



## SLK5555

Sorry for possible TMI, but got a quick question. I'm crossing fingers for possible ET tomorrow or Monday. I was advised by the nutses to take the pessaries vaginaly - is that not going to create a mess for ET procedure. If I take a pessaries that morning & then go for ET, there is just going to be a load of white goo!!!  Sorry.....but surely that's not right?? Any advice??


----------



## Cornelia75

SLK - I was told not to take the progesterone on the day of ET. Presumably for the reason you've just given!


----------



## HazelW

I was told to use **** on day of ET!


----------



## Charmars

SLK - I used it the morning of ET - thisis TMI but once they'd clamped me open she removed any excess mucus before starting, she said it was normal.


----------



## fraf77

SLK I have to do mine 3 times a day.  My clinic told me to take as normal.  They just clean it before doing ET.
Charmers and Sweetpea test day buddies yeay. My clinic gave me a test they don't do blood test.  I call them with the results.  Sweetpea sounds very odd that you send a letter.  Are you a long way from your clinic? I'm in Nottingham xx


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - I'm in leicester so we aren't too far away! I wish I was told to test at home so I could get my emotions in check first!


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe,  that'll be the progesterone.  Look forward to some windy days too!

Slk,  are you on cyclogest?  If so these can be front or back door.  I tend to use back door as it's less messy anyway.  As long as you've done it at least twenty minutes before et in the front passage it'll be fine and they'll just clean up before embie goes home. 

An amusing Afm : you know how we're all windy?  Seems dd1 has joined the party!  She's only three and has just started ballet.  Yesterday,  all was quiet and they were doing their good toes,  naughty toes and in a moment of silence,  she pipes up at the top of her voice with,  "I done a blow off! " I actually cried with laughter. 

X


----------



## fraf77

Pmsl that's brilliant Pixianne 😂😂😂😂 xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Glad I gave you all a giggle with my ghostly nipple tweaker lol

*Dolphins* I agree with Charmars, and I thought that you had to wait 3 months to let your ovaries recover after IVF before trying again so maybe it would be good to focus on something else for a little while to get yourself into a stronger frame of mind too. Xmas is the perfect opportunity and by the time we get back into the swing of work you will be looking forward to your 40th and then to beginning IVF, by which time you will have had time to heal emotionally and your body will be fully recovered from this cycle. I know march sounds a long way off now but it really isn't. However only you guys can make this decision Hun 

*Squiggly*, so sorry to hear your news Hun, thinking of you. Try and enjoy Xmas and I hope February comes around quickly for you 

Lol *emgran* made me giggle with your munching menu  I can't stop eating either but then I feel bloated really quickly! Also very windy the last couple days!

Lol *Pixanne* aren't they cute 

*Charmars and Fraff* I'm in Lichfield so not all that far away from you guys either 

Has anyone else noticed any changes with their skin? For the last few days I have turned into a spotty teenager and I've noticed this kind of tiny pimply complexion on my face, you can't really see but you can feel it, it almost feels like a rash! Never had anything like that before so I'm unsure if it's side effects of pessaries or a sign of BFP 

Ok so next weeks Updated OTD list..

Monday *Cornelia, Emgran, Tiki, (BumpyLady*?) busy Monday !! 
Wednesday *Rachel, (Curly girl* early test) 
Thursday *Me* 
Friday *Charmars, Fraff, sweet pea * busy Friday !! 

Wishing you all a lovely if not a little windy weekend lol xxx


----------



## SLK5555

Thank you for advice everyone. Was panicking on what to do if clinic wanted me in for ET today. They just called and all 4 envies have made it to day 3. I have 1 x 7 cell and 3 x 8 cell. He said they all look fab quality & so we are going to try for blast. I thought with only 5 eggs collected & 4 fertilised we might not get the chance to try for day 5. So excited.....just hope they hang on in there.

Chloe889 - hiw are your envies doing?

Helen41 - how are you? I'm sorry they ended your cycle, but I guess they have to take your own health first. Hope ur ok hun.


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - I have a weird rash type spotty chin, it's like red little spots but not got heads on?! 

I'm spending the day with my sister and 2 yo nephew today, certainly keeping me entertained!! My DH is supposed to be decorating my kitchen and diner but my BIL has just nipped round and apparently there isn't much painting going on!


----------



## Turnerbird3

Hi ladies
Heard bk from hospital who said my hormone levels have gone down ... Plus I'm still bleeding and did a primacy test this morning which was a BFN.... So I'm out for now ... Thanks for all your support and I wish you all the luck in the world xxxxx


----------



## bumpylady

Ladies, I tested early and have a BFP


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Fabulous news! 

How early did you test? When was ET?


----------



## Charmars

Turner bird - I'm so sorry hun, thinking of you x

Bumpy lady - congratulations!! You can't be that early testing can you? X
You must be on cloud 9!x


----------



## bumpylady

I am 7dp 5dt OTD is Tuesday


----------



## Chloe889

So sorry to hear that Turnerbird, been wondering how you got on   sending you big hugs  

Congrats Bumpylady!!!    

I had the call from the clinic - all 14 still going  . I forgot to ask how many cells!!! Or if they were graded. Useless under pressure..

Great news SLK on yours  

Charmers and itsonlybridget - since DR I started with a patch of redness which I thought were spots on the left side of my chin. I'm thinking now it's more like eczema.

My tummy is really bloated, finally went to the loo (sorry TMI!) hopefully it will go down. Have been wondering if this is normal?! More bloated even than when stimming??

Pixanne - how funny re your daughter   wish we could be that bold!

x


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - glad so many embbies are still going strong! Are you going to blast? X


----------



## fraf77

So sorry turner bird    
Congratulations Bumpylady xxxx
Why is my OTD not until Friday 28th? I had a 4 day transfer 8 days ago. 

When would my period be due my EC was 10/11 my ET was 14/11 I'm confused x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Fraf this is very different from what our bodies usually do so you aren't actually 'due' if your using pesseries and prognova/ etc as the progesterone and oestrogen and keeping our linings supported  

If we get a bfn then drugs will stop and this will naturally induce our AF to begin


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - that does seem long? Mine is 9 days after a 5 day transfer? Unless it's longer for a 3 day??


----------



## fraf77

Oh well last time my period came the morning I was due to test.  Does this mean the pessaries weren't working? X


----------



## EmGran

*Bumpylady*- yey so pleased for you!!!! 

*Turnerbird*- really sorry to hear about your BFN 

DH and I have decided to test tomorrow morning, one day before OTD. We've weighed up the risks and think that if it's a BFN then we don't want to wait to find out while I'm at work on Monday.

Wish us luck xx


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - no, if they weren't working you'd have AF way before test date I reckon. I was due AF on 20th and my OTD is 28/11 so praying I don't see it before then!


----------



## fraf77

Good luck EmGran hope it's BFP xx


----------



## Chloe889

Yes Charmars going to blastocyst stage with transfer on Monday  

I've been feeling really short of breath, which I googled and can see it's a symptom of progesterone. I have asthma but it don't normally need to medicate.. Just taken my inhaler and it seems to have helped.

I think I'm probably stressing unnecessarily but would I know if I had OHSS? I haven't had any diarrhoea (the other way since EC!), sickness etc just bloated .. Struggling to get drinks and food down today!

Good luck EmGran, super exciting!!!


----------



## fraf77

Charmers I'm confused lol.  It was awful last time I went up to test day wee'd on my stick passed it to hubby wiped and blood.  I knew it was all over he didn't even have to look at the stick 😢😢😢😢.  I'm dreading that happening again x
Chloe good luck xx


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - shortness of breath is a sign of ohss, as it not Peeing frequently and a painful tum, I'd call the clinic and tell them about being short of breath if I was you

Fraf - how terrible, I hope you get a much better outcome this time. Did you have the same length of time between EC and OTD last time?


----------



## fraf77

Last time I had a 2 day transfer as we didn't get such a good numer of embies.So had the full 2ww.  Which is why I'm confused why I have to wait 2 weeks I thought it would be 11 days if after a five day ET you only wait 10?? Oh I'm moaning again sorry.  I'm getting the jitters today someone slap me xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Charmars, I just spoke to the consultant on call and feel a bit of a turnip   he asked whether I have a cold, which I did start with last night. He said I will be bloated after EC. Hehe best to be safe than sorry though!!

Fraf, I think it's perfectly normal to feel as you do after previous bad experience. I just diagnosed myself with OHSS and a possible twisted ovary, when in reality I'm most likely just constipated with a cold  

As I understand our usual AF date doesn't exist once we are under the hormone injections. Could you ask them to check your progesterone levels if you're worried?

xx


----------



## tiki44

Fraf-I had ec on 7 nov and et on 10 nov and my OTD is not until 27 nov, its driving me mad now   also I had AF arrive on OTD like you did when I tested, just an awful feeling that I got so far and thought I might be pregnant for AF to come along and burst my bubble, sorry all doom and gloom today, feeling that it hasn't worked and had argument with dp to top it off!!!  

Xxx


----------



## fraf77

Thank you ladies for listening to me moaning again so sorry.  Thank you Tikki xx


----------



## Chloe889

Fraf you're not moaning. I know I feel that everybody here understands and it's a good place to air the worries, share experiences and gain reassurances where possible xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Turner, I'm so sorry.  What rotten luck.  Take some time to be kind to yourself. 

Bumpy,  congrats!  Yay! !! When is your official otd?

Fraf,  don't be silly.  You can say what you like here and after your experience last time you're bound to be anxious.  I would ask for a progesterone test to put your mind at rest. 

Afm, wiped out.  I think i might just have dinner in bed and watch casualty! 

X


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - better safe than sorry!!

Fraf - your not moaning!!

I've got tummy cramps this afternoon, like a pulling sensation everyone and then...have I over done it or could it be implantation?


----------



## SweetPea2707

Bumpylady- yay!!! Huge congrats on your BFP!!!!!!       

Emgran- good luck for tmw xxx.  

Hope everyone else is well today xx


----------



## Chloe889

Definitely Charmars! I think I may have disturbed his tea   doctors have this ability to make you feel silly sometimes don't they!!

The cramps sound positive   Fingers crossed for you!!

Pixanne your evening sounds ideal, enjoy


----------



## Cornelia75

AF started this morning  

In a way it's a relief to know. Hoping for better luck next time x


----------



## Charmars

Cornelia - I'm so sorry hun. Not to get your hopes up but when is your OTD? I've read more people AF type bleeds than not when pg? Might be worth a test tomorrow just in case? Xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Thanks Charmers OTD on Monday. I go to the clinic at 830 for a blood test. I'll still go but there's no way I'm pg. I think a lot of people may have spotting but I've been bleeding all day. Cramps are pretty intense too. I kind of knew that it hadn't worked. We'll have a month of trying naturally them get back onto it. I got pregnant naturally after my last cycle but unfortunately miscarried so you never know, fingers crossed it will happen soon xx


----------



## Leanne5

Cornelia - so sorry to hear your news! Its humbling to read your positivity tho. I really wish you all the best and goodluck in the natural trying and if not then for your next cycle. Big hugs hun xx


----------



## fraf77

Thank you ladies xxxx
Charmers I've had pulling pain too xx
Cornilia there was another lady on here that thought she was having a period and thought it was BFN then got a BFP a few days later xx


----------



## Charmars

Cornelia - I'm keeping my fingers crossed till your blood test. And who knows, a bit of Christmas cheer and you might get your natural postive, hope your ok hun x


----------



## Pixanne

Cornelia,  sorry to hear your news but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for your blood test.  X


----------



## Chloe889

Cornelia , so sorry to hear this. Fingers crossed for Monday or for another natural and successful BFP very soon   Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Morning ladies.

Bunny lady. .. well done and congrats on your bfp!!

Cornelia ... truly sorry my love, it feels like they rub your nose in it by making you test as well but it's a legal requirement! Good luck for the future.

Good luck for those testing today xx

AFM im back in hospital since 2am Saturday with ohss again! Pethidine is my new friend! My clinic got my scan wrong on monday and I should not have gone back to work as my right ovary is still the size of a mango! However my little dot now looks like a prawn and is growing well xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. Sorry I've not been round for a few days. Just needed some time out to get my head round the chemical. 

Bumpy lady - congratulations on your bfp. That's wonderful news !  x

Cornelia - i'm so sorry to read your news but got everything crossed for you Monday. I think the blood tests at the clinic are the only way to truly know what's going on. I hope it's good news for you. X

Turner bird - i'm so sorry hun. Sending big hugs   

Shadow - so sorry your ohss has flared up again. Have they said how long you'll be in for? You must be in so much pain, you poor thing. Glad your little prawn is doing ok though.  get well soon xx

Hope all you other ladies are hanging in there. The two week wait is a killer.

AFM I'm feeling so much better now and looking forward to our next try which will be an FET in February hopefully. Still not had a bleed yet which I'm a bit worried about. I stopped the pessaries on my OTD which was 6 days ago and nothing yet but still have the mega sore veiny (.)(.). Really want AF here so I can move on


----------



## Chloe889

Shadow - so sorry to hear you've not been well   but great news about your prawn   are they looking after you in hospital? I hope you're able to get some rest.. Those places can be so noisy!! And they wake you up so early, which always seems quite unnecessary to me!! What is the treatment for your OHSS?

Katy - pleased to hear you're feeling a bit better. You sound very strong. Exciting to have your FET to look forward to.
xx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - how annoying for you that they sent you back to work when you clearly should have still been in bed resting!!how long will you be in hospital for?

Katy - good to hear from you, you sound much more postive hun. Wishing you loads of luck for your FET xx


----------



## EmGran

Good morning ladies,

Although tomorrow is OTD for me, I tested this morning... and it looks like a BFP?!?!?!

I used some home testing pee-sticks that I bought ages ago. They haven't expired yet, and they are the super-sensitive 10 miu ones. I did four tests, three from a new batch of sticks and one from an older lot. Also, my DH tested his urine with one of the newer sticks just to double check they weren't giving a funny result... I got 4 positives, and one negative (that one was DH's  ).

So, although the urine I tested was extremely concentrated thanks to me not drinking anything before I went to bed... so far, so good. Also, I had a 5000 iu trigger shot which should have left my system by now.

x


----------



## Charmars

EmGran - that sure sounds like a good BFP to me!! Bet your relieved your DH isn't pregnant, although you could have made a fortune selling his story!!! Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Emgran - congrats on your positive - whoop woo     

So funny that your husband tested too  

x


----------



## bumpylady

Emgran Congratulations. I used the same tests as you and a clearblue today so defiantly a BFP.
I was told not to trust the cheap ones so panicked but they do work.

Cant stop laughing that hubby tested too, why didn’t I think of that!


----------



## Pixanne

Katy, very glad to see you back and that you're feeling more positive. 

Emgran,  hooray!  Congrats on your bfp. Lol to dh testing! 

Afm, still having saucy dreams!  Also wanted to ask what I should expect a clearblue digital to say now.  It comes up with pregnant then thinks for what feels like ages then says 2-3w.  Ec was 3/11 and et was 8/11. Shouldn't it say 3+ by now? 

X


----------



## Charmars

Congrats bumpy too!! Great news!!

AFM - I'm 4dp5dt and feeling more normal than I have since starting this process, other than dizzyness and a bit if cramping a few days ago I have no symptons so I'm thinking maybe it hasn't worked for us...surely I'd feel something??

Pixanne - it can take a few days to implant so it could have just implanted late maybe??


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Charmers I feel the sameas you, other than sore boobs I'm feeling ok

Tested this morning way too early at 4dp5dt and of course it was negative. Feel ok just nice to try a test


----------



## Charmars

Curly girl - at least you know the trigger is out your system! I'm still not feeling any urge to rest, I suppose I'd rather have the hope for as long as possible, even if I do feel like it's not worked x


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers,  I'm not sure.  I've tried working it out and I've just finished the second week since et. It was two weeks yesterday.  Do you think they read from ec or et? I'm guessing et as I wouldn't have been producing hcg until after et right? 

X


----------



## HazelW

Pixanne, our EC was the same day and I'm not expecting it to change until Monday. It says from the conception date, so 3 weeks from EC is Monday. 2-3 is fine for now. Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks Hazel. You're doing the same then?  X


----------



## EmGran

Thanks ladies - DH is insisting we go out and buy a 'proper' clearblue test now.

Trying not to get too excited before OTD tomorrow, but it is hard...

*Charmers* - I felt really down last night because I was sure it hadn't worked because I felt so 'normal', or if I didn't feel 'normal' then it felt like AF was coming.

What an absolute mind-bending process this all is!


----------



## MrsG1984

Pixanne- been having the same confusing with tests, clear blue digital is from conception so it should say 1-2 at the moment , the doctor will date you at 3-4.

I am still continuously testing as after a beta of 13 then 48hrs later 12.... I'm now 4 days later than the 12 count and still having positive tests on clear blue conception, first response and a faint line on boots own! 
Confusing isn't the word, as the dropping numbers indicates not good news but why would positive pregnancy tests over a level of 25 be showing positive still now ; ... Actually going crazy 
I have results from Friday due tomorrow and am praying they made a mistake, but let's face it - very unlikely ! 

Still holding on to a little hope - does anyone have any experience with this ?


----------



## itsonlybridge

So a few of us have this attractive spotty type facial rash then  

Charmars hope you had a lovely day with your sister and nephews yesterday, I'm sure they kept you busy. Did any painting get done in the end? Your tummy pulls could well be implantation, I felt like that on Friday evening  

Turner bird my thoughts are with you, take care Hun, so sorry it hasn't worked out this time, wishing you all the best with your future cycles 

Cornelia I'm so sorry Hun, thinking of you, take care of yourself sweety and all the best for your next cycle 

Bumpy lady congrats on your BFP      Delighted for you

Chloe great news on your embies   I have been very bloated too and it gets worse when I need the loo, I think we are all pretty much permanently bloated lol good luck for ET tomorrow 

Fraff your OTD does seem a but far away. I had ET on 16th but it was 5 day transfer and my OTD is 27th. I guess all clinics are slightly different. It is ok to have days like these and this is the place to come to moan so don't be sorry  

Emgran congratulations Hun!! That's wonderful news      

Tiki you are my OTD buddy on 27th, stay strong, we've only got 3 days at work to get through  

Shadow so lovely to hear your little prawn is growing well, sorry you are portly again though, hope you are fit and well again very soon 

Katy lovely to hear from you, you sound very positive which is great. All the best with your next cycle Hun 

AFM determined to hold out to OTD. And not test early. No symptoms yet I don't think other than tender boobs but I've had that for a while on the meds. 4 more sleeps!!  Xx


----------



## Dolphins

Itsonlybridget - Thanks for your comments, but as I have said previously, this cycle was a FET, so there was no stimming of ovaries this time, just baseline scan, medication to take, embryo transfer and then pregnancy test, that's why the consultant told us that we can start again as early as January if we want to.  I had to leave it months between each cycle the previous times because these were all fresh cycles, and I have been at risk of OHSS on two occasions, so I had to leave it a bit anyway!  And to me at the moment, March does seem such a long time when I had my pregnancy so cruelly cut short last year.  

But you are all right, it's a decision that only we can make! I just thought that it would be useful to get your opinions to bounce off from.

Anyway Bye for now.

I wonder if this thread will continue as a' long term ex cycle buddy thread.'  I hope that it does!

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - I hope this thread continues, I feel we've all supported each other really well and us miss chatting with you all after the cycle ends x


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks itsonlybridget, I think I panicked! I just feel really windy today, trapped wind and I don't get it often but painful bowel spasms like IBS.  Presumably the pessaries.. Does it get any better  

Not long until the 27th for you and tiki  

Dolphins - all the best for your FET   The waiting is the worst isn't it.. I feel like I've spent the last year waiting to get here (my husband lost his job just as we were about to start IVF, then had to have a laparoscopy due to unexplained pain in my right hand side, then had to wait for an endoscopy due to gastritis)

X


----------



## Rachel1578

Hello everyone

Lots to catch up on but have been keeping up with everyone's news.
Cornelia and Turnerbird - I'm so sorry to hear your news. It must be so upsetting and I'm dreading my PUPO bubble being burst.

EmGran and Bumpy Lady - congratulations! That really is wonderful news!

Shadow, sorry to hear you're back in hospital but glad the prawn is doing well  

Katy, nice to hear from you and hope AF turns up soon so you can move on. Good luck with FET.

Afm I've been keeping busy so tried not to obsess about symptom spotting although it's hard! Like a lot of you I have really sore boobs, spotty chin, I've had lots of cramping and light-headed and dizzy when I stand up. Also really tired but I've not been sleeping that well. All those symptoms could be caused by drugs, af etc so impossible to know.

To take my mind off things I've been applying for jobs (internally so I don't lose maternity leave if needed) but it's all gone a bit wrong as I have an interview tomorrow then one on otd (Wednesday)! Might regret that one...

Anyway better get on with some prep - have a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## tiki44

Hi ladies,

My OTD is tomorrow, 24th, aaaarrrrggghhhh!!!! Not feeling hopeful as don't feel anything, have booked week off......

Congrats Emgran and bumpy lady, did you have any symptoms?? 

Sorry to hear your news Cornelia and Turnerbird, my thoughts are with you  

Hi to everyone else

Xxx


----------



## helen41

It's so nice to see so many bfp's. Congratulations. 
So sorry to everyone who has had a bfn. It must be so upsetting. I hope you can pick yourselves up and decide what your next move will be. I have my fx that you will get your bfp in the future.

Shadow. Sorry to hear that you are back in hospital. I hope the pain gets better soon and that you are well enough to go home. 

I haven't been on here for a few days as I haven't really been feeling too well. 
After my cancelled egg collection I have been in horrendous pain. So have been living on strong pain killers. Went to the gp who panicked that I had ohss so had to go to hospital for blood tests and a scan. Luckily everything ok.  Though I am still in a lot of pain. 
Also had the ok from the cardiologist so I now have to go through this process all over again. Whilst this is such a relief I really wasn't prepared for how much pain I would be in or how stressed out I would feel. 

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow. 
I will pop on again to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## bumpylady

Tiki I had no symptoms at all and still have none


----------



## fraf77

Helen I'm so sorry that's awful having to start again but at least you know your health is ok now so you are fitter and stronger for the treatment.  How soon will they let you start?  I hope the clinic are going to be better prepared for you xx
Yeay EmGran congratulations Hun 
Big kisses and hugs to everyone today a big testing week ahead good luck everyone xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

Hello everyone, long time no see, how are you all?! Sorry I've been a bit slack, been away with work (PAINFUL!) and now at home in trackpants (Always classy hehe)

*Tiki *- Good luck for testing tomorrow, hopefully you're just one of those souls you feel nothing but there's a lot going on inside!

*Helen41 *- I'm glad you can try again, it's so hard to dust yourself off for another go especially since you're in so much pain, but it'll be worth it one day I think xx

*Rachel *- Good luck with interviews!

*Chloe* - Try a bit of downward dog to get rid of trapped wind, get your bottom higher than your tummy. I'm reliably told that it works and even though I feel like a bit of a fool it does seem to relieve a bit.

*Bumpylady* - CONGRATULATIONS!

*Emgran* - Fingers crossed it's an early positive sign!

Nothing to report over here, nausea has hit with a vengeance and eating is the only thing that helps. I'm turning into a right fatty but that's only because i'm eating enough for about 5 people.

Hoping more of you come over to the early scans board!


----------



## HazelW

Pixanne, I've done 1 clear blue but I'm too stingy to spend loads on them so I'm saving the second one til tomorrow, or I might treat myself and use it on my second test date on Tuesday (my clinic make you test twice a week apart before they'll book you in for the scan)! It should definitely have changed by then. X


----------



## shadow2013

Afternoon ladies

Thank you for all your well wishes! I'm being well looked after but I'm on a dementia ward!! Go figure! !

Chloe ... ohss treatment is basically rest, high protein fluids, clexane (blood thinners) regular blood tests to cover kidney liver function and cell counts. Oh and all my fluids are measured in and out!! Oh and regular pictures of our prawn!!

Emgran ... congrats hunny yey!!

Tiki .. well done for waiting, fingers crossed for tomorrow

Scaredy cat ... nice to hear from you! Glad your well xx

Leanne ... how are you getting on?  

Struggling to scroll back too much further so I hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Shadow when did your OHSS start? I was told if this cycle works I will get it too so I am so worried now.


----------



## shadow2013

Bumpy lady ... try not to worry too much as everyone is different and there is only 3-5% chance of getting it moderately and 1% for severe. My bloods went over 23k for e2 results before ec so I was suffering te effects pre ec. It built up after et but as I was away I didn't go to hospital. Then it calmed for et and 2days later the symptoms started coming back slowly. 2days after OTD I was hospitalised for 4days and then wronly advised to return to work and now hospitalised again at 7 wks 2days so far for 2days and not likely to leave for a couple more. Just take each day as it comes and if you have trouble peeing or breathing or have a lot of pain seek medical advice straight away. Just be prepared to explain what it is to the A&E docs coz they are a bit clueless! ! Main thing is rest up and drink plenty of protein rich fluids!!


----------



## helen41

Fraff  I have a follow up appointment in 3 weeks. When I went for my scan on Friday they said to wait for 2 af's. Though I think it depends on how long it takes for the ovaries to recover as they are pretty sore at the moment.


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Scaredy Cat - I've been downward dogging and many other positions   supposed to have some friends come over later, bit worried I'm going to have to keep nipping off to parp! Maybe I can blame it on the dog - she's good for that  

So sorry you're expected to be in their for a few more days Shadow but good that prawn is getting plenty of  TLC

Helen - I'm so sorry to hear you've been in so much pain, especially sour after your EC being cancelled  Is it because they didn't remove the eggs? Please to hear you have the ok from the cardiologist.

Talking about tickers, that's reminded me.. Since being on the pessaries I've been waking with a pounding heart in the night, which takes ages to slow. I think it's because I've been having some weird dreams, scary ones - being chased (not the kinky ones like you 2WW'ers  )


----------



## Leanne5

Shadow- that's crappy that you are back in hospital. I hope you are on the mend and the hospital are looking after you. On the plus side - at least you get extra little photos of your little miracle prawn!! It's all part of the journey and part of the story you will get to tell your precious one when they are older. Please take care and keep us updated - I hope you are home soon And in your own bed. 

I'm doing good thanks for asking. I've been stimming for 9 days now and on my scan last week, I've been told They are bringing EC forward. So instead of Friday it is now going to be wednesday this week!! Scary but exciting. The scan showed 11 follicles between 8-12mm and 12 smaller ones just less than 8mm. Apparently I have lots of little ones which they didn't measure, but they thought might get "recruited". I don't know my oestrogen or progesterone results (they didn't give me the figures) but I'm guessing they are worried I might overstimulate if I'm being brought forward so quickly. My lining was 5.9mm. I'm not clued up on what all the numbers mean so I'm just trying to put my trust in the clinic. I have another scan and bloods tomoro morning first thing and then most probably trigger tomoro night. It will be interesting to see how much they have grown in 4 days over the weekend. 

Scaredycat - I'm still chuckling about the downward dog position! I'm just imagining us ladies doing it! My DH would probably wet himself with laughter if i started to do it.. But needs must! Ha. 

Helen41 - sorry to hear your in a lot of pain, but good news that your cardiologist has given you the go ahead to start again. That must be a massive relief. Take care of yourself And hope the Time passes quickly before you start again. 

Big hugs to everyone else. Sorry I'm on my phone and can only scroll back a little bit. 
I hope you are all keeping well and goodluck to those testing, EC or ET in the coming days xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Ps.. Chloe - I totally know what you mean about the dreams. I've been waking up in sweats and almost in a panic attack with my heart beating through my chest. I always dream I'm being chased etc. I'd quite happily swop those dreams for naughty ones!! Haha  xx


----------



## SweetPea2707

Emgran- woo-hoo, congratulations on your BFP!!!!       

Tiki44- good luck for testing tmw xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne, how exciting that you're almost at EC. Good luck for Wed. I can say with confidence that it's nothing to worry about it  . Although I did tell the anaesthetist that I didn't feel any different when he gave me the first injection of sleepy stuff (even tho the room was actually blurring out at that time)  

The sweats towards the end of the stims got quite bad for me, not sure if it's the DR drugs? I must stop watching scary TV - we have been watching The Fall and The Missing which are both nail biters. 

Can anyone give any advice re ET tomorrow?  What did you do after? Go for a lie down or kept active? I presume they are not as picky re shower products etc as they are at EC, as nothing has been mentioned to me..

Thanks x


----------



## shadow2013

Hi chloe
I was told no perfume or using perfumed lotions and shower stuff for et or the days after! This was so as not to upset the embie. 

I don't used perfumed lotions any way due to skin irritation so wasn't too difficult for me.

Also I was advised to take it easy for a couple of days and just potter about to encourage blood flow. At 5dt embie will be looking to bed in straight away.

Good luck xx


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - as your DH can go in for ET we were told no perfume etc as well. Also told to just relax until OTD!!

Itsonlybridget - how are you? My DH has painted the dining room now and so just the kitchen to do next weekend! Strange as next weekend I'll either be drinking wine while he does it, or daydreaming about my BFP! How are you finding the tww?


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Charmars and Shadow. I calgel'd my nails the day after EC, do you think I should remove them?!


----------



## Leanne5

Chloe - I don't think it will matter much. I've read of girls deciding what pretty colours to paint their toenails to take the emphasis off their lady bits!! Ha ha. Xx


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - I think you'll be fine!!


----------



## Charmars

I think I'm going crazy!! I think I have a crampy tum but then I keep thinking I'm imagining it, I keep feeling my ()() but they def aren't sore (although will be if I keep groping myself!) think I'm forcing symptons on myself!!
The only thing that I have noticed is I smell different....strange I know but I don't smell like me?? Is that weird??!!


----------



## Chloe889

Phew, thanks   gosh this process really does turn you paranoid !! Leanne - I thought I'd read the same, hence 'indulging' - I didn't do it at all whilst cooking my eggs  

I'm intrigued Charmars - what DO you smell like?!


----------



## Leanne5

Chloe -Must admit I've got my beautician booked in to do my toenails too! Ha. Xx

Charmars... How do you smell?? That's made me chuckle out loud. I have a vision of you squeezing your boobies whilst smelling your pits! I think I'm going crazy... The littlest things seem to amuse me now adays!! Haha
Xx


----------



## Dolphins

*Chloe* - Thanks for your good wishes about my FET, but unfortunately my FET failed a week ago now,  as my test day was on the 14th Nov. and I am just considering my options at the mo. reg. when to cycle again as my 40th is coming up.

*Charmers * - I also hope that this thread continues, as we have all supported one another.

Anyway good luck for women having transfers, egg collection, on their 2WW or testing tomorrow and in the near future.

Still very much ok one minute, and want to cry and get upset the next, still early days.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - I can't describe it! It's not unpleasant just isn't 'my' smell?!!


----------



## Chloe889

Charmars - this is a bit rude but I remember watching a film (can't for the life of me remember the name) but the opening scene was a guy and girl doing rudies. The bloke said she tasted different.. it turned out she was pregnant. Not sure if you and DH are feeling up for that  

Dolphin, so sorry for getting confused, I read that you could start again in Jan. I take it that would be fresh cycle if you do go ahead. I'm sorry this cycle didn't work   sending you big hugs   I can't face thinking how I would feel if this doesn't work. 

Xx


----------



## HazelW

Charmars - I smelt different before my BFP! It sounds good to me! I wasn't sure if I actually smelt different or my sense of smell had changed, but it definitely wasn't normal. Good luck for your OTD. X


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers, you're not going mad.  I smell different too. I did with both my previous pregnancies too and even went to my gp about it!  

Hi all!  Good luck for et tomorrow Chloe.  My clinic saY's take it easy on transfer day then back to normal the next day.  No baths tomorrow and don't wear anything perfumed tomorrow as the embies don't like it.  

Afm, brrrrrr is it just me or is it super chilly tonight?  

X


----------



## Charmars

Ohh I'll try not to get too excited about my change in smell,   but glad I'm not going mad!!!!


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. Looking for some reassurance. It's been 6 days since OTD and last pessary.  4 days since my hcg levels were at 24 and confirmed chem preg.  But still no bleeding? Should I be worried?


----------



## EmGran

Good morning ladies - good luck to all testers today, here's hoping for a bumper crop of BFPs!

*Katy_81*- sorry hun, I have no idea. Hope you are ok 

Lol at all you ladies and your smells, I'm now trying yo work out if I smell any different


----------



## Pixanne

Hi Katy,  I don't think you need worry at all.  I think on my failed ivf it took about a fortnight for the witch to come. 

Afm, huzzah the clearblue digital is showing 3+ weeks this morning! 

X


----------



## tiki44

BFP for me this morning!!!!     still cant quite believe it to be honest, don't know if I ever truly believed it would happen for us but it has and for that I feel truly blessed, good luck to the rest of you testing today and thoughts for anyone who gets a BFN as I know how much that hurts  

Fingers crossed everything goes well for us as we travel further into our journey

Xxx


----------



## fraf77

Yeay Tikki our first BFP of the week hoping this continues xxxz
Katie I have no idea Hun xx


----------



## Charmars

Katy - can't you call the clinic to put your mind at rest?

Tiki - amazing! Congratulations!! What a fab start to the testing week!! 

Hope everyone is ok on this frostie morning!!


----------



## shadow2013

Katy .. sorry hun I can't help. Maybe try the clinic?

Tiki. .  Yey!!!!!! Congrats hun look forward to seeing you on the next board!!

Fingers crossed for the rest of the week xx


----------



## Chloe889

Tiki - congratulations!!!!!     

Katy - sorry I don't know the answer to that but agree it would be worth trying your clinic for some reassurance  

I'm just prepping for accupuncture appointment. Or at least trying, struggling with painful stomach. Fingers crossed I get used to these pessaries soon!!


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Tiki * Congratulations!! What a fantastic start to the OTD week    

Fingers crossed the rest of the week brings lots more BFP's 

Hope you are all ok on this freezing cold Monday morning!! Thursday still feels forever away for OTD 

*Charmars * are you coping ok with the 2ww other than smelling funny?


----------



## Pixanne

Yay what a lovely start to this week's tests,  Tiki!  Congrats. 

Brrrr ladies! Keep those eggies and embies warm! 

X


----------



## bumpylady

Tiki OMG      

Katy I am so sorry, I agree with the other ladies too about calling your clinic. 

Chloe enjoy your acupuncture. Ive always wanted to try that, maybe one day.

Itsonly Thursday will be here before you know it.

Shadow I love your profile pic.

Fraf how are you doing?

Pixanne is the clearblue accurate?

Emgran I have been sniffing myself too but still smell like me  

Hope everyone is ok and a sorry to all the BFN, it is so hard but I do believe the hardest journeys lead to the best destinations. Hang in there ladies


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - I'm coping fine, esp as I'm still in bed when it so cold outside!! I want this week to last forever, if its a bfn I'm not ready for that, feel all I've thought about is IVF for so long I can't imagine what it must be like to go back to 'normal' life x


----------



## Charmars

Laughing to myself that I've managed to get you all sniffing yourselfs!!


----------



## SweetPea2707

Tiki44- huge congrats on your BFP!!! I hope that's a sign of what's to come this week!!!


----------



## helen41

Congratulations tikki 44 on your bfp. You must be so excited.


----------



## Pixanne

Bumpy, they have been known to be a bit random but I just wanted to see my hgc go up by seeing it change from 1-2, 2-3 abd then 3+ which is has so I'm feeling reassured by that. 

X


----------



## Charmars

Well after weeks of feeling many different things while dr, stimming etc I feel back to normal 100% today! Apart from my unusual smell I'm convinced it's not worked as I'm 5dp5dt and I'm, well, normal!! 

OTD Friday so going to enjoy my week off and see what happens then!!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Charmars I am feeling completely back to normal too other than slightly large boobs that are a little tender in the morning and bloated still but I always get that before AF anyway...Not feeling very confident that it has worked today at all so I know how you are feeling but look how many ladies had no symptoms at all and got their BFP... I salute you for enjoying this long 2WW because it has driven me insane from start to middle! lol I do know what you mean though about revelling in the moment and enjoying being PUPO.. It will take some adapting to have to go back to 'normal'   

Absolutely everything crossed for us all testing this week


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - I just had a little cry, I don't want to test early as then I'll know, but I just wish I had some sort of 'sign' (I know that everyone wants this!)


----------



## Littlehare

Tiki - Huge congratulations - It really is the best feeling ever especially when you have waited so long like us ladies on this site. Lots of dancing bananas for you            

To all the other ladies testing this week best of luck - I will be keeping my fingers crossed for lots of BFP's!!!


Pixanne - I still have a digital test in my draw that I haven't used and I keep thinking about testing again but don't want to tempt fate. 
TBH  My scan date is the 11th December - seems ages away - when is yours?


AFM: I haven't written a post for a while but have been keeping an eye on you ladies still on the Oct/Nov cycle - I got my BFP on the 19th Nov and am still over the moon - Just waiting for my scan on the 11th Dec to see if its one or two - So exciting  

Best of luck to you all whatever stage you are at xxx


----------



## Chloe889

I'm PUPO!! 
   

We had 13 of 14 go to blastocyst!! We are freezing the best 6.

Charmars - really feeling for you   I think it's hard to judge where you probably are as the drugs of the past few weeks can cause so many symptoms that pregnancy might be giving that 'normal' feeling?

Pixanne - great to hear that your hcg must be increasing  

I've just had post ET accupuncture, it's very relaxing after you get over the fear of a little prick   I've been having it for a couple of years, i feel it's been good for me.

Littlehare - pleased to hear you are enjoying your symptoms, not long until your scan!!


----------



## fraf77

Charmers I'm with you I don't feel hopefulat all.  I guess it's cause I'm scared to cause I know heartbreaking it is when you get your hopes dashed😢xx


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - maybe its self preservation! I've just had a chat with the embie, promised it loads of love and fun things if it sticks around!!


----------



## lshen1989

Hi everyone!

How are you all?

Ahhh Charmers your post had nearly made me cry   I am always talking to my embies too reassuring them and praying for them to stick! Keep positive hun. My ET was on the same day as yours but my OTD isn't until next Monday   Are you getting any symptoms at all cause I haven't had any. I have a bit of acid reflux today but not sure what has caused it to come on and not even sure if that's a symptom!

Tikki44 - Massive congrats    keeping the positive vibes going!!

Chloe - Congrats on being PUPO! you got some great embies, and to have that many frozen is brill, you must be so happy  

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Xxx


----------



## Charmars

LSHEN - no symptoms other I smell different which I've had a few people say they have had before a BFP. I have started feeling abit more thirsty today  So no real symptoms I'm afraid! How about you? Such a pain your OTD is a few days longer, will you test early?


----------



## tiki44

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your congratulations   I just want to say to some of you that are worried about not feeling anything or having any symptoms, that it doesn't mean it hasn't worked, I am proof of that as I was convinced that it hadn't worked again as didn't feel any different and even when we were looking at the test this morning I said "I know it hasn't worked" but lo and behold a line came up super quick to prove me wrong. I know its so hard but please try and keep positive as it can happen, it still hasn't sunk in for me yet but I hope you ladies get the best news when you test  

Xxx


----------



## lshen1989

So that's a good sign then, I don't think I smell different however I might get sniffing now    and feeling thirsty and sick are also signs, so stay positive!   
I know I wish my OTD was Friday! And no I wont be testing early, I cant even bare to think about testing!! It scares me... are you going to test early? Would we actually know now if we was pregnant if we took a test do you think? 

Xx


----------



## Charmars

I'm not testing early. I think we are a little too early to be honest now. How do you test Monday? I take a pee sample to the hospital Friday am and they test it while I have a blood test. If its positive I'm doing a test Sat at home as kinda want to have the experience of doing it!!


----------



## lshen1989

exact same I have a pot to do my wee sample and take to the hospital, but my appt isn't until 5pm... wish it was early morning! what time is your appt? and same if I am pregnant I think I will test everyday form then until I have my scan   It would be amazing to have a positive pregnancy test of my own!


----------



## Charmars

Mines 10am, I feel for you having to wait till 5pm!! Xx


----------



## SweetPea2707

Hi charmers- I'm struggling too. I'm dying to test as I'm so praying that it's worked but don't want to burst my PUPO bubble! I'm 6dp5dt so I think it's still too early but the suspense is killing me!!!! I have no symptoms either except sore (.)(.) but I know that may just be the pessaries.  It's so funny as you have made everyone sniff themselves!!! I have a sniff but still smell the same, lol  . I never like to wish time away but please be Friday already!!!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Charmars Fraff and Sweetpea It is good to know we are all riding this emotional train together, we will get through and we only have a few more days to wait. I honestly thought that this week would feel easier with it being the end part if the 2WW but it seems to be dragging even more!!!  Try not to get upset Charmars, I have had a little cry too though, it's so hard isn't and I truly didn't realise quite how emotionally draining this experience would be... Hopefully we will all have our lovely litle miracles at the end of it all and wouldn't it be lovely if we all kept in touch all the way through our pregnancies.. I know that's thinking too far ahead, but it's a positive thought to hold on to.. Hang on in there you guys and everyone testing this week  

Right who do we have testing tomorrow!!!!  My brain has gone to much after Monday's manic work load... There was someone... ??


----------



## Katy_81

Tiki and Emgran - that's amazing news. Congratulations!     

Got my fingers crossed for the rest of you ladies. Xx

Spoke to the clinic this morning. They don't seem to worried that I haven't bled yet . I'd just read on the net that a lot of women who have chemicals tend to bleed within a couple of days. I guess everyone is different though.  Back at the clinic tomorrow for the further blood test. Hopefully my levels have nearly reached zero. Really need my body back so I can move on. This wait is tortuous


----------



## Pixanne

Little hare, mines a week on Friday - the 5th. 

Chloe,  congrats!  Enjoy being pupo. 

X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi All

At 5dp5dt I'm going to agree that I too feel full normal apart from swollen boobs too. 

I have continued to controversially test too early but to no avail. I really don't feel it's worked though so think The negatives are helping ease the blow that might come.


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - welcome to the PUPO club

Katy - how awful hun, I hope AF comes soon so you can move on from this cycle - let us know how your blood tests g

Curly girl - step away from the tests! Its way to early to get a BFP!


----------



## Chloe889

Thank you all  

I hope I haven't made a mistake today - I had my B12 jab (checked it was ok with fertility doc) whilst I was there nurse said I should have flu jab. I have asthma so normally have it every year. I've felt quite rough this afternoon tho.. Hope I haven't ruined billy the blastocyst's chances....??


----------



## lshen1989

Charmars did your embies go to blastocyst stage? And do u have any frozen? Xx


----------



## Charmars

Yeah I had 5 go to blasto, 1 back on board and 4 frosties


----------



## EmGran

Good evening ladies,

It's official, I'm pregnant   I got the blood test results back from the clinic this afternoon and the hcg level is 225, so pretty high. I'm booked in for a scan on the 15th of December so I guess I'll find out if it's twins or not. It just does not feel real.

Can anyone advise me about the cyclogest pessaries? My clinic told me to stop taking them now, but literally everything I'm reading online days keep going until 12 weeks. DH and I are now scouring the internet for advice


----------



## Panther12

EmGran - my clinic told me the same and I stopped the day after my OTD.  After reading the forum I also was worried so I called them back to check they said as I've never had a miscarriage and it was a fresh cycle I no longer needed the pessaries.  But some of the users on here said if I was concerned and wanted to keep using them then to go to the doctors and switch on the water works! I decided to go with what the clinic suggested but it's personal choice if you would feel more at ease still taking them I'd go and see your doctor xx congratulations and good luck!!   xx


----------



## Pixanne

Emgran,  my clinic prescribe them until 12w when the placenta fully takes over.  Because we don't ovulate on a cycle we don't get a corpus luteum to secrete progesterone hence the need for the delightful cyclogest.  I always find it weird that at 12w you just stop them and don't even wean yourself off.  

Congrats on your hcg though - fab level.  

Evening all!  I'm knackered and in bed already.  Poor dd2 got over her tonsillitis and caught a cold.  I can hear her coughing so I'm expecting her in my bed very soon.  Can't beat the cuddles but I do end up with cramp in my arm and not sleeping and my furbaby likes to take advantage by sleeping where I can't push him off because the baby is asleep in my arms.  The two of them have a great sleep.  Me?  Not so much! 

X


----------



## EmGran

Thanks ladies, DH is going to interrogate the clinic tomorrow and find out if I am definitely not meant to carry on taking them, and if not why not. 

Pixanne - I was thinking along the lines of what you said. 

Panther - thank you, I will check what the clinic says. Waterworks on standby


----------



## SweetPea2707

Emgran - delighted for you....


----------



## scaredy_cat

My clinic says that once they've seen a heartbeat, I can stop taking it as the progesterone is intended to sustain the pregnancy in the early development stages until it's viable on it's own and once it has a heartbeat, it's classed as a sustainable pregnancy that your womb can support.

Dunno if that helps anyone?  However I would imagine that this could go up if they think you don't have enough naturally occurring progesterone or blood tests show hormones that aren't exactly right?


----------



## Chloe889

Great news on the blood test Emgran  

I'm feeling better since my tea so not feeling so paranoid about my flu jab now


----------



## fraf77

Yeay EmGran congratulations xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Excellent news Emgran     

So last night whilst getting ready for bed DH noticed that as well as my boobs being larger than usual (which he loves commenting on lol) they are also very veiny which he says is something different and he hasn't seen before... Could this be a side effect of the pessaries or a possible symptom!   2 more sleeps til we find out ... Well 1 sleep and a night of lying awake panicking probably!! 

Hope everyone else is ok today, is no one testing today? Xx


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - veiny boobs is a def symptom, fingers crossed!! 

My boobs have a few more veins but not sure if you'd class them as veiny!! My areola seem bigger as well. I'm also much more thirsty and was peeing for England all day and night! But still feel 'normal' so time will tell!!


----------



## Chloe889

Morning all!

Itsonlybridget and Charmars - they sound like very good signs to me! Fingers crossed for Thursday for you! 

My OTD is December 7th  - home pregnancy test and call the clinic, just occurred to me maybe I'm in the wrong group   Should I have been November/December?

I woke in the night feeling rough with a cold   just a coincidence, or the  ruddy flu jab!!! If it is I just hope my immune response to it isn't  going to affect implantation..  
X


----------



## fraf77

Chloe you're in our group now so I shouldn't worry lol.
My boobs look and feel the same.  Sometimes they feel like rocks but they do before AF anyway.  I'm also getting bad aches which is another sign the witch is on her way😢. I'm getting worried now I really don't want to go back to reality with a bang! Off for more acupuncture today so hoping she can pin some positivity in me.  This is either going to be the best Christmas we have ever had or I'm going to be so drunk I won't remember it.  Please universe god whoever let it be the first.  I'm getting really scared for Friday 😢


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - your welcome here, but might be worth introducing yourself in the nov/dec thread as think this thread will get moved after this month! 

Fraf - I feel the same, I was so postive but I'm just so not sure now! The symptoms of AF are so simular to being pp its hard to call. I'm testing Friday too so we can keep each other going till then!

Shadow2013 - are you still in hospital?? Hope your ok 

Curly girl - have you tested again today hun? Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Oh yes testing daily still. Nothing today


----------



## shadow2013

Hi Charmers ... yes I'm still in hospital and likely to be here till Thursday.  I had a small melt down yesterday and spent most of the day in tears due to poor care by the staff!! I've also had the general surgeon trying to get me into surgery which is completely unnecessary! Thankfully the gynae team fought him off coz i wasn't able to!!

Fingers crossed for those testing this week xxx


----------



## fraf77

Oh dear Shadow that sounds awful as if getting pregnant for us isn't hard enough having complications and not being treated nice is awful.  Big hugs Hun hope your little peanut is ok xx


----------



## Chloe889

Loving your pic Fraf   !! I hope you enjoy your accupuncture. Have you tried the zita west hypnotherapy? You can download it from iTunes.. I'm just moving into the 2 week wait track!

Shadow so sorry to hear you had a rubbish day yesterday - massively understandable that you should be fed up with all of his though..   It's really cold out here so maybe try to think on any positives you can. They must think it's the best place for you and your prawn?

Curl girl - when is your OTD? Fingers crossed for you


----------



## shadow2013

Thank you ladies, ohss is horrible! My little prawn is growing well got to see him/her again yesterday, the only thing that's keeping me going is our little prawn!! Xx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - what operation are they trying to give you? How awful, you must just be sick of the dreaded ohss! Glad you keep getting to see your little prawn though! Must be great up keep seeing him/her!!


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers it is great being able to see my little prawn regularly. The surgeon wants to do a laparoscopy to have a look with a camera in my tummy ... His attitude was like it's completely sage but there is a chance of miscarriage but you've got pregnant once you can do it again!!!!! I went mental, third time ivf isn't just any old pregnancy! !!! I've just been seen again and they are worried about my white cell count being raised altho it's staying constant so it's not worse! Just watch and wait for now xx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Shadow, I'm surprised you didn't punch that surgeon!!!

Stay strong and fingers crossed that your white cell count will improve !!


----------



## Charmars

God id have hit him!! Such a stupid thing to say!!


----------



## Chloe889

He should know better than to mess with us hormonal women!!!  

Did anyone feel odd after embryo transfer, I feel a bit dizzy   not sure if it's the cold.. Which appears to be coming and going?!


----------



## helen41

Shadow. What a stupid thing for the surgeon to say. Considering they are supposed to be intelligent they certainly have to common sense or empathy. I really hope you blood count improves.


----------



## EmGran

*Shadow*- sounds like you're not having a great time, I hope things get better soon xxx

DH has gone into overdrive and has extracted a prescription out of the clinic for more progesterone pessaries - enough to last til the 12 week scan. Apparently the benefit of carrying on taking them is not certain, but since there's no risk associated with carrying on then I'd rather not take any chances.

Hope all you ladies on the 2ww are holding up ok. Don't worry about feeling 'normal' - I did and still got a BFP.


----------



## Pixanne

I'm livid for you Shadow.  Have you contacted your clinic consultant?  They'd have a view on all this.  Your white cells could be up for any number of reasons and I doubt that's anything to do with ohss.  They can't make you have an op so just keep refusing. 

I can't remember who was asking about the flu jab but it's fine to have this.  In fact it's best to as the high fever you get with flu could cause problems.  When I went to my gp with my letter confirming I was having dd2 the first thing he did was give me a flu jab! 

X


----------



## pineapple14

Emgran, Tikki - Congratulations! Fabulous news.         

Sorry i have been quiet for a while. Work is manic and i am off from tomorrow for a few days - hooray! Been keeping an eye on you all (not in a weird way  ) but keeping quiet until I have my scan on the 1st as am feeling quite nervous about it. I have been doing one test a week just to make sure its still positive but the waiting is still hideous!

Lots of ladies testing this week - I wish you all the luck in the world and for those worrying about symptoms, don't. I am now 6 weeks and still no symptoms apart from feeling tired!

Sending you all mega amounts of   for the final stages of everyone's cycles. 

So what happens to this group come Dec 1st? Can we move onto a new Ex-oct/nov cycle buddies topic if this forum is being closed down? Sharry - any advice?

Keep warm and positive.

xxxx


----------



## Sharry

This thread will stay here and open for a few months, but if the pregnancy chat can be kept for the pregnancy threads please.

Sharry x


----------



## Charmars

*sharry * can you update me on the 1st page ET was 19/11 and OTD 28-11 thanks


----------



## pineapple14

Thanks for the info Sharry

xxx


----------



## fraf77

This week feels like I'm hanging on the edge of a cliff holding on by my finger nails to what little hope I have left.  I really think it's a BFN for us again but I really hope it isn't cause I really can't face it. I really hope I'm proved wrong.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Just checking in x

EmGran... Congratulations!!  Delighted for you!!  Xxx 

Massive congrats to Tiki and bumpylady too wonderful news!!! Xx

So sorry to hear about the bfns and wish you all the luck for the future 

Shadow cannot believe that doc grr well done for standing your ground mumma bear! Hope you feel better soon xx 

Just a wee quick post as in hairdressers about to get my colour off. Best wishes to you all. 

Hubby and I have joined the gym, booked a week in canary Islands in January and he is tee total with me until after our next attempt. He was telling me about a woman at his work who just had a failed ivf and how her hubby went on a stag weekend just before it and what an idiot he was. V proud of his new attitude. Getting rushed to basin now so signing off. Take care ladies!  Xx


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - I feel the same, but we won't know till OTD. I'm googling symptons only to be disappointed that I don't have any! I thought I had veiny boobs this morning but I haven't now! Was thirsty yesterday and pee'ed all day and night, but nothing today! Had a couple of lightening type shooting pains in my abdomen today but that's it!!

Grrr wish there a machine we could put on our tummy and see if it had worked!! 

Anyway off  to see Noël Fielding tonight so he'll take my mind off it for a while!!


----------



## fraf77

Lovely to hear from you sunshine and clouds a January holiday is wonderful we've done a few it's the best time to get some sunshine (hopefully no clouds boom boom!) 
Charmers I'm glad it's not just me.  I'd like to test now but hospital only gave one test so I'm saving it.  DH has booked Friday and Monday off so we can drown our sorrows or celebrate.  Please let it be the later!  Ek!  We also go to see LeeMack Sunday so at least I'll have a good belly laugh xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Fraf lol at your wee joke can't beat a pun!! Got everything crossed for you and your lovely emby xx


----------



## SweetPea2707

Hi all,

Hope everyone is good this evening. Quick questions......when should AF be due now for us? I know the injections took over our system but wondered roughly when it would be due?? X


----------



## Charmars

I got told 2 weeks after EC X


----------



## itsonlybridge

Well after feeling a tiny bit hopeful yesterday with my veiny boobs I have been in tears today after seeing a bit of brown cm when I wiped. I'm pretty sure it's way too late for implantation as my OTD is on Thursday and I always get this brown cm a day or 2 before AF  feeling very sorry for myself today and convinced it hasn't worked, I don't feel as though I can cope with a BFN   sorry for the moan


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - ahh hun, don't be upset, I've read you can get the implantation bleed a few days after it happens, and I'd take it, along with your veiny boobs as a good sign, try and stay positive. X x.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks Charmars, I think the hormones are making me even more upset than necessary    even my veiny boobs don't look veiny anymore!  Lol


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hugs bridget. The hormones definitely don't help! Xx


----------



## SweetPea2707

Thanks Charmers.

It'sonlybridget - try & stay positive until you know for sure. It's such a roller coaster, my heads been all over the place today too, have felt tonight that AF is on its way but I'm praying that it's not. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## EmGran

*Itsonlybridget* - I had exactly the same on day 10, 11 and 12 dpo and my OTD was two days after that at day 14 dpo (or days post egg-collection, I should say).

So it certainly does not mean anything and could well be implantation bleeding. I also often had spotting prior to a period starting, so when I saw spotting I was also quite upset and sure it hadn't worked... but I was wrong.

Wishing you all the best for your test  x


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you ladies, I feel much better after reading your messages, the support on this board is amazing.

*Emgran* thank you so much for your reassurance, I feel more positive again.. There is still hope 

Hope you are all ok this evening, good luck for your OTD tomorrow *Rachel*


----------



## fraf77

Itsonlybridget I've been worrying cause I haven't been bleeding how silly is that?  We are all cracking xx


----------



## lshen1989

itsonlybridget - I agree with Fraf! I have been worrying because of not bleeding, i hear so many people saying they have a bleed and its very common to happen a couple of days before OTD, the last thread i was on it happened to 2 ladies who both bled 2 days before OTD and they both ended up with a BFP! I would say your bleed is a good sign


----------



## Rachel1578

Evening everyone

Tiki, EmGran congratulations! Delighted for you x

Shadow - what an insensitive doctor. As Pixanne says just keep refusing. Fingers crossed you get better soon.

It's only Bridget - thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow. Feeling really nervous now and not sure if I'll be able to sleep. I have a meditest hcg test from the clinic with pot to pee in and a pipette. Not done that before so have clear blue as a back-up!

I really think it'll be bfn so preparing myself... Good luck to everyone else testing this week.

Rachel xxx


----------



## SweetPea2707

Good luck for tmw Rachel1578!!!!


----------



## helen41

Rachel  good luck for tomorrow


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Fraff and Lshen *the stupid thing is, I think I would be also be worrying if I hadn't had any spotting!! Arrgghh we are all just going to be worried whether we have symptoms or not aren't we!!

Looking out for your post today *Rachel*


----------



## Rachel1578

So it's a bfn for me  
Feel really numb but I suspected this. I've decided I'm going to have a cappuccino when I get to work and a glass of wine later and drown my sorrows.

Good luck to everyone else testing this week - I'll keep an eye out for your results.

Rachel xxx


----------



## fraf77

So sorry to hear this Racheal big hugs Hun xxxxxx


----------



## Charmars

Rachel - so sorry hun, enjoy your caffiene and alcohol 

Is anyone else testing today?


Curly girl - any news?

Itsonlybridget - hope your feeling a bit more positive today, only 1 sleep for you

Fraf - we are 1 sleep closer to our OTD!!

AFM - went to see noël fielding last night and ended up backstage! Was great to meet him! I'm feeling ok today, going to try and not symptom spot!!!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh *Rachel* I'm so sorry Hun  it is such a cruel lottery game, thinking of you 

*Charmers* feel a little more positive but as we have seen this morning anything can happen. More brown cm when I woke but no fresh blood or af pain at the moment. Tomorrow cannot come quick enough!! Let's get this week done! Xx


----------



## fraf77

Now I'm receiving text from friends who know saying are you excited.  Wish I'd kept my big mouth shut like my DH said cause no I'm not excited I'm terrified of it all falling apart.  I feel like I'm having to prepare them my saying don't get excited cause I don't think it's worked a arrrgghh it's driving me mad.  Why can't I be a private person?


----------



## SweetPea2707

So sorry Rachel, best of luck for your future xx

Charmers & Fraf77 - are you both testing Thursday?? I'm Friday & it's reall not coming quick enough. I'm sure there were other OTD's for Friday 

Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Fraff* I know exactly what you mean!! My close friend who I work with asked me if I was excited this morning and I nearly burst into tears. Only you guys on here know how this feels and the only people who are excited are the people who want it to happen for you but who aren't going through it.. I am dreading tomorrow!! I thought you were testing Friday with Charmars, but you are tomorrow with me? Nice to have an OTD buddy.. we will be ok


----------



## SLK5555

Hi *Sharry* - please can you update my details.

EC - 19 Nov
ET - 24 Nov
Test Date - 7 Dec

Many thanks


----------



## fraf77

No I'm Friday 28th testing xx


----------



## Pixanne

Rachel,  I'm so sorry hon. 

Hello all,  very impressed with you testers not testing early!  WillpOwer of steel! 

X


----------



## fraf77

I really want to as I think I should be testing by now having had a 4 day transfer on 14th November but they've said 28th so I'm sticking with it.  Also hubby has day off so we can do it together without him having to go to work if we need to console each other or celebrate.  Someone did a list of this weeks testers but I can't find it.  Itsonlybridget only us and our DH/DP's truly understands how this feels.  I always feel for the men too as people assume it's just the woman that's bothered.  My hubby's in this as much as me I really want it to work for him as much as me.  I give him the test to read and I really want to see his face light up.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Ah sorry *Fraff*, yes I thought you were Friday... This is the list as I recall..

Thursday - Me
Friday - Fraff, Charmars and Sweetpea

Is that all of us?

I am thinking that I should have had an earlier test date too having a 5 day transfer on 16th Nov, would have expected a test date of 25th not 27th, but hey ho, least the line will be stronger if it's a BFP 

Feeling very nervous for tomorrow now and I know it's going to take ages to get to sleep xx


----------



## Charmars

I'm feeling very irritable at the moment, short fuse and wound up easily. Is this normal??


----------



## fraf77

Charmers yes I'm evil at the moment I'm getting annoyed that people say insensitive things when they don't know what we are going through.  I have one friend that's brill she just simply texts thinking of you every few days that's all I need.  Not oh when I got pregnant I felt like this then proceed to tell me how wonderful it is to give birth etc yeah great thanks for that arrrgghh! 
Itsonlybridget wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow Hun I really hope it's a BFP xx


----------



## SweetPea2707

Hi all 

I really wanted to wait until Friday to test but when I went to the toilet a while ago there was some blood when I wiped(sorry if tmi). Was shocked by this so did a test and its bfn. I'm 8dp5dt, should a positive be showing by now So gutted x


----------



## Charmars

Sweatpea - I'm saying its too early, our OTD date is fri for a reason I think. I hope its not a bfn hun x


Fraf - I'm just really irritable - I sometimes get like this a day or 2 before AF but heard its also a pg symptom. I also cried at a advert last night, and that's so not me!


----------



## fraf77

I've cried this morning it's cause it's getting near the end and it's that I want to know but I really don't want to know syndrome.
Sweetpea do one again Friday Hun the do give us an OTD for a reason maybe your hormone level isn't quite high enough xx hugs Hun xx. I wish I could pick all you ladies up and give you a massive hug.  I'm so thankful to have had each and everyone of you to chat with, laugh with, cry with and be a moaning old cow with.  People I have never met and you've all touched we with your stories.  I feel the sadness and heart break with each BFN and also the elated joy with each BFP.  Thank you thank you thank you xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Sweetpea* I'm saying its defo too early too, hang on in there til Friday, only 1 more full day tomorrow to get through. Try and stay positive, I really hipe you get your BFP on Friday 

*Charmars* I have been through every emotion one after the other in the last week!! I am crying at adverts and songs and silly things and like you *Fraff* getting irritable at people making silly comments albeit they mean well.

I couldnt have put it better myself *Fraff* the way I feel about you guys on here, I would have been absolutely lost without you during this process. I really hope this is just the start of our journeys and that we can stay in touch. We are nearly there guys


----------



## itsonlybridge

*SLK * I don't know about will power of steel, I'm just terrified of the stick lol


----------



## SweetPea2707

Thanks charmers, fraf & itsonlybridget.......I'm hoping & praying for Friday xxx


----------



## Charmars

I'm the same, you guys have been my saviour, its so hard for anyone who isn't going through this process to understand! I'm hoping whatever our resulrs we all keep in touch and either support each other through pregnancy, another attempt, or coming to terms with whatever we decide. Xxx

I'm less irritable now also which is good!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Nope no news from me today. No symptoms either

Didn't have time to test today though 

I'll give it a whirl tonight. Tonight is the same time that last cycle gave me a positive although they was a hatching blast and I had an early blast this time. 

I'm expecting a bfn 

Otd is Saturday


----------



## Charmars

Curly girl - I thought you had to use your first morning wee to get a accurate reading,? I thought your OTD was fri, so if it's Sat then its def too early I think, esp if the embryo wasn't as far along as well.


----------



## EmGran

*Curlygirl*- don't forget that hcg levels will be highest in your first wee of the day. Good luck xxx

Ladies - I'm going to jump over to one of the early pg threads so I don't annoy everyone with my BFP chat  but I hope to see lots of you over there too and I'll keep checking in here to see how everyone's OTDs have gone. I really wish you all the best and also thank you so very much for your support - It's the only thing that's kept me sane


----------



## Chloe889

I'm so sorry to hear your news Rachel  

Bye Emgran, I hope everything goes really well for you  

SLK - this is probably a silly question, but do you feel anything yet?! We were EC and ET on same dates  

Charmars, sweet pea, it's only Bridget and fraf - keep everything crossed for you


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Praying for you ladies xxxx 

Sorry to hear your news Rachel   xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Yeah first morning pee or what ever the abbreviation is is the best for hcg but I
I'm an addict now so will try tonight and tomorrow.  Bet you're all rolling your eyes at me.  

I bought dozens of cheapies


----------



## Charmars

Curly girl - Not rolling our eyes hun, I'm not as brave as you! I'm too scared to test and see the bfn! As my clinic get you to take a wee sample in and they test it while you have your bloods done I kinda feel like I want to 'end' this cycle properly. I've stuck by the book since oct 19th when I took my first jab, the clinic got me this far with 4 frosties too boot so feel I owe it to them to be the ones to tell me either way (hoping good news!) 

I'm so emotional today, cried at the sainsburys advert even though I've seen it twice and didn't cry then! Had a slight cramping in my tummy too. God know if its a symptom tho!!!!


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls,

How are you all doing? This is a fast moving thread... Probably because we are all coming to the end of the Tx. Nerve wrecking times!!! 

I will do my very best with personals but I'm sorry for anyone I've missed off....

Rachel - I'm so sorry to hear your result Hun. I hope this not the end for you and you get another chance. Goodluck for the future xx

It'sonlybridget/ charmars / fraf77 / sweet pea - Goodluck for testing. I've got everything crossed for you all. Don't read too much into symptoms - clinics give the dates for a reason. Do keep us updated. Sweetpea - I think it's too early to panic. Keep positive Hun.

Charmars - it's totally normal to have a short fuse. My hubby deserves a medal the last couple of days putting up with me. He can't do anything right for doing wrong - bless him he's really trying. His response to last nights outburst was - "it's ok honey, I know it's the hormones talking and you don't mean what you say" haha.. Made me feel like a demonic possessed woman. But he is right... The hormones are effectively making me a crazy woman!! Ha

Curly girl - are you testing tonight? Goodluck if so xx

Em gran - goodbye and Goodluck. I really hope to see you over in the early pregnancy thread. I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy. Enjoy Hun xxx


AFM - I had my scan this morning and it's all systems go. I trigger tonight at 8pm and am booked in at 815am on Friday. Scan went well - I have lots of follicles - probably too many.. With over 20 at the desired sizes and quite a few more between 10-15mm. That's not including the ones less than 10mm. As a result I have been given an indepth talk about ohss and told I'm at high risk. Only time will tell but was quite daunting to be told once I trigger then there's no going back. Is anyone else EC on Friday? I've got such sore boobies today and I think they have grown. Perhaps I should have bought a bigger bra when shopping today. Haha xx


----------



## fraf77

EmGran I really hope to see you on the other side.  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx
Good luck Leanne look after yourself and try to prevent OHSS as much as you can xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Curlygirl, i don't want to mess with your head but I just felt compelled to say watch out for the cheapy test - I ordered some amazon pee sticks online a few years back. I had a batch that I went through over a period of several weeks which kept showing negative (I had just come off the pill so thought that was the only other explanation) but I was definitely pregnant - unfortunately this wasn't picked up until I was admitted to hospital after my Fallopian tube ruptured from an ectopic.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Oh blimey Chloe that's awful. I'm sorry to hear that. 

I will test with the clinics one officially on otd


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Leanne* good luck for EC on Friday, your follies sound great 

*Emgran* thank you for all your support, hope to see you on the other side too. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Leanne5

Just a little question from me again for those of you who have triggered in the past...

Should I expect to feel different after it or when I wake up tomoro? Xx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - I didn't feel any different after the trigger. Good luck for EC, its a breeze, and so nice to be moving onto the next step!!


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - I have everything crossed for you hunni, I actually feel sick for you. I'll be up and on here looking for your result, hope you get some sleep!! How you feeling about it?? X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Curlgirl - it was not a good day!! Fingers crossed for your positive showing up soon. 

Itsonlybridget - good luck for tmw  

Leanne - I didn't feel any different, just excited to be stopping the injections!! Good luck for EC, as Charmars says it's a doddle  

Charmers - crying at the Sainsburys ad sounds positive..  During one of my pregnancies I remember laughing so hard one minute at a comedian and then bursting into floods of tears


----------



## itsonlybridge

Leanne I didn't feel any different after trigger.. EC will be a breeze, hope you get lots of lovely eggs

*Charmers* thanks Hun, I'm feeling strangely calm at the moment after a very nerve wracked day. Just holding onto that little bit of hope. Going to be devastated if it doesn't work but what will be will be, we have all done the very best we possibly can, it's all down to nature now for us all... Really hope to be posting some good news for you all in the morning... Fingers crossed  Not long for you guys either now, we will all know by the weekend! Eeeeeek  Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks *Chloe* ... I'm more than ready to know now!


----------



## Parky77

Hi ladies,

Long time no speak, congrats to all the bfps and so sorry for the bfns. Good luck to everyone still to test. 

I'm struggling a little bit with what happens next, I'm not really feeling doing it all over again right now. However I do have two frosties, so I know I won't be able to walk away. 

So I have a question, how does a frozen transfer work?  Would I have to use menopur or equivalent to stim, I don't have periods, so I'm not sure how they would make my womb lining thicken without it. Also do you do a trigger shot to trick your body into being ready for implantation?  Probably really stupid questions, sorry!  Is it an easier process than the full on ivf process? 

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Charmars

Parky - hope your ok! I got told you just do menopur to thicken up your lining and then not sure about the trigger, but a much quicker process as just need the lining to thicken, and not looking at the follies.
Are you thinking of leaving it a few months? If this cycle doesnt work I think I'll try again feb time, give myself a couple of months to relax!!


----------



## Charmars

Parky - I've also decided if it doesn't work I'm having the immunity tests etc done to make sure there isn't something I don't know!!


----------



## Parky77

Thanks charmars 

Fingers crossed for you that you won't even have to think about it!

My womb lining has always been the problem, I make loads of follies so that's not the problem. I wonder if there's anything they can do just for that. There's loads I try and do to make a difference but for whatever reason it just doesn't seem to make much difference. 

I guess I need to call the clinic and make a follow up appointment they will tell me then I guess. 

We have had loads of tests hence the clexane but I might ask if there are any other tests we should do. 

Good luck!


----------



## kateli

Hi everyone
Sorry for barging in, I have been a dedicated loiterer and all your posts have got me through the 2ww, so a massive thankyou.

But just had to say don't give up hope Sweetpea. Last week I tested a day early before my OTD (as figured I'd be less emotional going to work on Weds than going to uni on Thurs). So I tested and it was negative.

But just so I did things by the book I tested again the following day - just so I could call the unit and say hand on heart I'd tested on OTD......nearly fell off the toilet seat when it came up as positive.

I'm still sceptical that maybe it came up as positive as it was a more sensitive test and maybe its detecting something chemical....but who knows. Wanted to echo what everyone else said they say the OTD for a reason.

Lots of luck to all of you testing this week XXX


----------



## lshen1989

Hi all,

How are you feeling *charmers*? not long now until OTD, i have my fingers crossed for you.

*Rachel* - Sorry to hear your news today, i can only imagine how devastating it must be.

Love your post kateli, just shows that OTD is for a reason and can read differently just by testing 1 day before! *Sweetpea,* don't give up.

Xx


----------



## SLK5555

*Chloe889* - no, I don't really feel any different. TBH I felt so bloated & sore boobs for last 2 weeks anyway, so I'm not sure how I could tell any pregnancy type symptoms if I got them. Are you testing on the 7th Dec? Hope you are not having too many symptoms. I am really sick of smelly pessaries though....ick!!!


----------



## Chloe889

SLK - me neither! My boobs don't even feel too sore now and my progesterone gut has settled down (thank god!) I think I must be getting used to the pessaries.. They are very messy and I keep panicking that I might forgot to do one!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Morning ladies, I really hoped I'd have some dancing bananas for you this morning but it's a BFN for me I'm afraid. Absolutely gutted, really thought this might have worked   

Thinking of you all testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - oh hun, I'm so sorry, I've hardly slept thinking about you. Sending you a huge   I know there's nothing I can say but I'm here if you wanna chat xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks *Charmars*, can't seem to hold it together at the moment  it's such a blow even though we knew it might not work. We are going to try again so I need to hold on to that thought and just try and focus on Xmas .. The thought of alcohol still makes me sick so I can't even drown my sorrows!

I've got everything crossed for you getting a BFP tomorrow, one of us needs some good news


----------



## fraf77

I'm so sorry itsonlybridget Big hugs gutted for you xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Itsonlybridget don't even try to hold it together Hun your not suppose to.  You are suffering from one of the worst types of grief that only us on here that have got those BFN understand.  It's heartbreaking loss.  Cry get mad go through denial all the horrid feeling that grief takes you through.  Be really kind to yourself and each other xxxx wish I could give you a hug I'm crying for you xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks Fraff, just debating whether to take the day off work as I keep randomly bursting into tears and I just don't think I can face it    I truly hope you get a BFP tomorrow


----------



## EmGran

Itsonlybridget- I'm so sorry to hear your news, I'd say take the day off if you feel you need it. Do whatever you need to do to recover. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Itsonlybridget - I'm so sorry to hear your news hun, I know there is nothing that we can say to make you feel better right now   I would take some time off work and cry until you can't cry anymore xx


----------



## Rachel1578

It's only Bridget, I'm so so sorry. Take care of yourself. Nothing I can say will help but take the day off and grieve. Thinking of you x


----------



## Rachel1578

Quick question - should I have stopped taking cyclogest after my bfn even though I haven't bled yet? The clinic said to test again in a week if is not had my period so wondered if I should keep taking predators just in case?


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - hope you took the day off work hun, you really shouldn't be at work right now

Fraf - how you feeling about tomorrow? I'm terrified


----------



## pineapple14

It'sonlybridget - so sorry to hear your news. Hope you took the day off work. Sending you lots of hugs.  . Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks for your messages and kind words ladies, I have taken the day off work and I'm going to curl up on the sofa with a big bag of Doritos and hot chocolate watching films.. Inbetween sobbing for England! 

*Rachel* I have just called the clinic and they have told me to stop taking the pessaries now and I should have a bleed in 7-10 days, if no bleed, call them back. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Charmars

LSHEN - I'm ok thanks for asking! Ready for this roller coaster to end either way tomorrow now and get done sense of normality back. How are you?


----------



## fraf77

Hi charmers I'm absolutely bricking it but I guess what will be will be there's nothing I can do now that will change anything.  If love alone could bring us our baby it would already be here.  Not long for us now xx


----------



## SweetPea2707

Thanks for all your words of support & encouragement, I'm hoping for a miracle tmw!  

Itsonlybridget - I'm so sorry about your result, it's so devastating. Have a well earned day on the couch to rest & cry as much as you need! Xxx

Fraf & charmers - good luck for you tmw, I'm hoping & praying we all get a BFP! Xx


----------



## helen41

Itsonlybridget. So sorry to hear about your news. I am pleased you decided to take the day off.


----------



## Leanne5

Itsonlybridget - so so sorry Hun to hear your news. Please take time to grieve and please don't give up. 

This was posted to me recently and I thought of us all when I read it.. I hope you can take some comfort from the words at this difficult time

"The longer you have to wait for something, the more you will appreciate it when it finally arrives. The harder you have to fight for something, the more priceless it will become once you achieve it. And the more pain you have to endure on your journey, the sweeter the arrival at your destination. All good things are worth waiting for and worth fighting for"

Big hugs to you and all those with bfn or otherwise bad news xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Itsonlybridget - I'm so sorry to read this   it really is the worst feeling in the world. I'm so glad you have taken the day off. You need time to grieve. I made the biggest mistake of going to work the day after my chemical thinking it would be a welcome distraction and I was an absolute mess. Look after yourself. It hurts now but I promise you that in time you will start to feel better and look forward with hope to your next try. For now, Doritos, hot chocolate and movies sounds like the perfect remedy. Look after yourself hun xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Helen Leanne and Katy, thank you for your lovely words, it is appreciated. We won't give up, once I've dusted myself off we will be back on the mission to get our little miracle.. I have messaged my close friends with children today to tell them to give their little miracles extra cuddles today  xx


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - I am in tears reading the posts to you hun, just shows how close we have all become through this process. Strange really as none of us have ever met. I am going to be thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks *Charmars* I do pray you don't have to go through this tomorrow hun  I'll be watching out for your dancing bananas


----------



## Pixanne

Just jumped on to see bridgets news.  I'm so sorry. 

Who was asking about FET?  With dd2 I had to down reg then take tablets to thicken lining.  I don't think I had a trigger but I did still have the lovely cyclogest! 

Afm, six hours in a and e last night after dd1 decided to drink some olbas oil. She was sick immediately but I phoned nhs direct and they said she had to be monitored because it is toxic.  Four big emergencies came in so no trolleys until midnight so I have a very tired three year old today who's having a dvd day today!  

X


----------



## lshen1989

I am sorry itsonlybridget to hear your bad news   Hugs for you 

I have now just been to the toilet and seen brown blood as I wiped and am wondering what to think, so I now know how you must have felt itsonlybridget! I am so worried.   

Would love my OTD to be tomorrow!!! 

Thinking of you ladies with OTD tomorrow


----------



## Charmars

LSHEN - try not to worry, blood seems to be more common than not with pregnancies. Not long now till your OTD hun xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

LSHEN try not to worry, charmers is right, it is very common. Emgran had the same and she got her BFP this week so try and stay positive

Positive vibes to you all, come on we need some good news to end the week  

AFM I have been to Morrisons and bought a pack of tests just to be absolutely certain! Still negative as expected so I think I can safely have a glass or 2 of wine tonight if I can stomach it!  Xx


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - if I get a bfn tomorrow I'm hitting the wine at midday. My DH has to go back to work after we get the results and see myself on the sofa sobbing into my red wine. I admire you for not hitting it already. Hope your doing ok, get all the tears out and then plan your next move xxxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Boo! Just popped in to see how Bridget got on. Sorry to read your news - it's rubbish!! 
Hope that you are okay xx

Will pop back in tomorrow to see how the treaters get on. Good luck ladies. I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Charmars

*fraf curlygirl sweetpea* any other testers tomorrow?? Let's get some postive mental attitude going on for tomorrow. What will be will be but let's all go into this with a postive frame of mind


----------



## Chloe889

Good plan Charmars, lots of positive thoughts behind you all    

Having said that I am having a particularly meltdown day, started with a issue at work which made me anxious, then felt all panicky that I wasn't giving my embryo, or the implantation of, the best chance!!! Have ended up in floods of tears. I heard someone mention the blues a while after finishing the stimulation drugs, could this be it?!?!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks *Cornelia*, the support from you has been amazing, you are wonderful ladies and each and everyone of you deserve your BFP 

*Charmers* I am cracking open a beer as we speak


----------



## fraf77

I've just watch Surprise surprise from last nigh bad move sobbing hell fire.  I'm feeling more positive today than yesterday  Charmers let's hope we are celebrating xx


----------



## Leanne5

Itsonlybridget - enjoy your beer. I hope your not gonna stop at just one!!! Thinking of you hun. 

AFM - despite giving advice about not testing early.. What have I just gone and done?? I've been to the shops and bought some pregnancy tests. My EC is tomoro. I'm kicking myself now as I feel I've jumped the gun and tempted fate, but couldn't help myself. Now I'm praying we do get embies to transfer and hoping we won't be disappointed on Saturday mornings call. I'm not gonna be silly and test stupidly early.. Maybe just a couple of days before OTD. I want to be prepared  xx


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - enjoy your beer!

Leanne - if you can cope with seeing a bfn that may become a BFP, or a BFP that could become a bfn then test early, whatever result you'll doubt if its real so why put yourself through that, that's my thoughts anyway, I don't even have a test in the house and I test tomorrow!


----------



## Leanne5

Charmars - I totally agree with you. That's exactly the same advice Id be giving to the other girls. It's just when I was Shopping, it was like the tests were screaming out my name. I'm trying to justify it like I do buscuits. Mad I know!! 
If I have no biscuits in the house, I go mad and want some. But if
I have bought them in, then I'm content knowing they are there and so don't touch them. Hopefully this mentality will be the same with the tests xx


----------



## scaredy_cat

*Bridget* - Enjoy that beer! I'm so so sorry to hear this wasn't your time, but your attitude is so lovely and positive!


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Scaredy cat,* thank you...the saying that you don't know how strong you are until you have no choice but to be strong.. Is very true. You are testament to that from your profile Hun, wishing you well with your pregnancy and scan next week


----------



## Parky77

Itsonlybridget I'm so sorry to read your news. It is totally pants. What a ridiculously massive understatement that is. I really wish we could somehow make it happen, who do we complain to, this just isn't what we signed up for!

I am in a bit of a weird place right now, I almost feel a bit addicted to being in the ivf bubble. I have gone from forget it, I can't do it any more, let's adopt, it doesn't matter where the baby comes from, as long as we are parents soon - to I feel odd cause I'm not injecting, going for scans, getting my hopes up, living on this thread, quick when can I start again!  

It's just such a mental thing we all do to ourselves. Whoever said earlier you don't know how strong you are until you need to is so right, we are all like bloody Amazonian women, well hard and flipping determined. We will love our successes all the more once we get there xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Parky* I know exactly where you are coming from, and it was me who said you don't know how strong you are until you have no choice ...

I have only had my BFN today but already I am feeling lost without my PUPO bubble. I drove into town earlier to get some shopping and suddenly felt really sad as I was travelling the same roads that take me to the fertility clinic. All those days of nerves, excitement, and hope came rushing at me in one hit and I spent the rest of the journey in floods of tears. Goodness knows what people thought in the supermarket when they saw me walking round with squinty eyes looking like pee holes in the snow!

However it has also made me determined that this is not the end, we will focus on Xmas and begin again in the new year. Are you going to try again. Parky? Xx


----------



## Parky77

I know the mind plays horrid tricks on us, I have done loads of I couldn't do this when I was PUPO/this was what I was doing when I was PUPO. I also was having my m/c this time two years ago and so that keeps popping it's head up to torment me a little bit more!

But somehow I know I will find the energy and excitement to put us through this again!  Especially because of the two frosties. But just not yet, definitely after Christmas. 

I also feel guilty for being so excited and distracted through my treatment with my new job, almost like I wished it not to happen or something, which I know is crazy I'd give all of it up in a second if I could just have a healthy pregnancy. 

Determined has to be our word of the day/week/year/years!!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Itsonlybridget I'm really sorry for the news and the day you've had. I think I'll be joining you. Still negatives for me, I did another tonight too. I know my otd is Sunday but Charmers and I both had transfers on the Friday so know it should be showing even a faint positive by now.


----------



## Charmars

Curlygirl - my transfer was the weds, so I'm 2 days ahead of you hun, so I still think your a bit early. I'm sure that testing at night won't help a the hormone is more concentrated first thing in the morning. I'm Praying it turns around for you hun

AFM - I'm absolutely bricking it for my test, if I was a betting woman i'd say it will be a bfn as I just feel so normal (well apart from the crying) im praying I'm wrong but what will be will be. I know you said you don't how strong you are till you have to be, I know I'm strong, when my DH was diagnosed with his brain tumor I was so strong for him and his family I know I'll get through a bfn, but just selfishly feel 'why us again, what more can we cope with'

Good luck to fraf and sweetpea for tomorrow, let's hope its a lucky trio!!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Sorry I meant Wednesday. We both were the same day yes


----------



## Cornelia75

Are you going straight back on it parky? I'm changing clinic so will be starting from scratch in the new year. Just have to phone and make an appointment. Probably January into February. It has to work at some point surely!! The best part about this cycle has been this thread!


----------



## Charmars

Curlygirl - ahh I'm sorry. Well fingers crossed for testing tomorrow hun, it's not over till OTD xxxx


----------



## Parky77

Cornelias,

I completely agree that this thread is the best bit!  Unless you're pregnant obviously then that's probably the best bit! 

I hadn't really considered changing clinics, my frosties are at Mfs so I guess I don't have much choice. I'm in two minds about Mfs, in some ways they are great and it's a brand new clinic so really spangly and clean, but in others I've had 4 lots of treatment there (3 ICSI and 1 follicle reduction for IUI) and I've had mixed experiences, I don't feel like I'm treated like someone going through a really emotional experience who is paying a lot of money for the privelidge of it all. 

Why are you changing clinics!


----------



## Chloe889

Charmars, the pressure must be huge, I'm no way near OTD and I'm feeling it. I'm so sorry about your husband. Has he recovered now? It seems so unfair to even have to be going through this when people are popping babies out easily around us, let alone without what you have been through with your husband. I really hope for good news for you tmw, you deserve it  

Curly girl. - fingers crossed for tomorrow mornings concentrated urine xx

Itsonlybridgey - I hope you're smashed on beer by now  

Parky - I hope you have a good blowout at Christmas before getting yourself ready for your FET

Fraf and sweet pea - everything crossed for you for tomorrow xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Changing clinics because I have to. Was told at OTD appointment that they are closing! I'll have to have a fresh cycle again as no frosties


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Thank you ladies. I'm not at all hopeful , I'm 40. Let's face it I'm old now. 

Has anyone thought about what to do next if it's bad news?

My work has suffered this cycle, I've gained weight and I'm unfit from not doing too much exercise and my emotions are in tatters. I'm not sure I can face it again. 

Does anyone know the odds of ivf v trying naturally?


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - yes he's fine now, we got the all clear the day of EC! we'd put off IVF for his treatment and then one day I just thought enough is enough and called the clinic!!


----------



## Charmars

Curly girl - the odds will differ depending on the reasons for IVF.

I have 4 frosties so know I'll try again, probably feb time. I'm the same, I've gained weight and stopped going to the gym so if it a bfn I'm going to hit the gym again and get back to being 'me' again. Then I'll get back on it again. If it is a bfn I've decided I'm paying for the immunity tests and having a bit if a mot so I know if I need to take different/more meds.

Do you think you'll try again? Xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Curly girl I got pregnant the month after my last ivf cycle! Apparently it's quite common for that to happen. I thought about packing in too but then it occurred to me that when I'm really old, not just old   , I may regret not trying it again.  I hope that I'll reach a stage where I'll know when enough is enough and if it hasn't worked I'll know that I gave it my best shot. It is really hard. I've done it three times now xx


----------



## Parky77

Cornelia - what a shock that your clinic is closing, you don't hear of that too often.  I have never had any frosties before, so it's a very exciting nerve racking experience. 

Chloe - thanks, I intend to have an amazing christmas, especially as it's my first ever christmas off!

Curly girl - 40 is not old, I'm not too far behind you, although I do understand your concerns around age, I'm already feeling it at 37.  I have been thinking about next steps for a while now, last April we had a bfn with ICSI and I was so close to throwing the towel in and doing the adoption thing, but after a break I was ready to go again. We will see what happens next time, but adoption is feeling more likely to me. How about you?

Charmars - I think we all feel like we've gained weight, I definitely do, I also hate that I've lost my fitness, I'm hitting the gym next week and trying to get my fitness up and my weight down, just in time to ruin it all at Christmas!

Have a good evening all xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Well girls, my time has come. EC tomoro!! Arrghhh!! 

I'm all sorted, bags packed, nail varnish off (was gutted... Got my toenails done purposely on Monday) but been told it must come off, and just about to jump into bed. Can't promise I'll sleep much but gonna try my very best. 

Just want to say good luck to my fellow EC tomoro, those in ET and to those testing. I wish you all the luck in the world!! I really hope you get big fat BFP!! 

I'll pop back tomoro and let you know how it went. Xx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - good luck! Hope you get lots of juicey eggs!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

All the very best Leanne. Not much you can do now. Just know you'll feel a bit sore for a few days but it's all normal. 

What will I do next - I think get fit, try a juice detox, then eat and drink loads at christmas then after our holiday in Jan I might reconsider a third go at IVF. I'm in the 'unknown' category so we will have to take their advise on what to try next.  It's expensive but we can scrape the money together somehow, it cost us £6k but like you say I don't want to get to my fifties and wish I'd kept trying    Its s horrible process but it's only 4-7 weeks of your life. 

I can't help think and I'm sure you all do too about the ladies on here that do  ivf #3 4 or 5 then it a bfp and they get their family.  Then I think maybe I should continue to fight again.


----------



## fraf77

I'm terrified about tomorrow.  DH asked what my gut feeling was I said BFN but maybe that's self preservation.  Trying so hard to stay positive but I don't feel any different apart from feeling fat and disgusting.  Well we go to see Lee Mack Sunday so if it is BFN I'll be getting extremely drunk and hoping laughter will help.  I really want to be driving though


----------



## Charmars

Fraf- im terrified too. My DH is absolutely sure it'll be a BFP, I'm not, but like you say may be self preservation. I've felt like AF is coming all day today but there is no sign of her at all when I go to the loo! I'll be glad to know either way now so we can plan the next stage of our life's. I'm praying for us all, good luck xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Just popping on to wish all you ladies good luck for testing tomorrow. I will be rooting for you all x  

Leanne - best of luck for tomorrow. You'll be fine. The nurses on the ward are so lovely, you'll be well- looked after.  Hope they collect lots of eggies for you although it sounds like you're in for a bumper crop X


----------



## Pixanne

Just a quick post to say good luck to our testers tomorrow.  I'm really in awe of you for not testing early. 

Also a good luck to Leanne and enjoy your lovely sedation! 

Afm, after last night's six hours in a and e I'm in bed!  I've got a stinking cold to boot and so blocked up while simultaneously having runny nose and all the usual coldy nasties.  

Will check in to see your results tomorrow! 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Wow Charmars, great news about your husband getting the all clear. I can't believe you were going through all that whilst embarking on this process. Sounds like you did the right thing though  

Leanne - good luck tomorrow !!

Cornelia - sorry to hear about your clinic   i can't imagine any of them closing, they must be making a fortune. Maybe a fresh start will be good though. I understood that frozen embryos could be moved. I'm pretty sure there is an option at our clinic.

Pixanne - I hope your little one is ok now?! I can't believe you're still awake!!!

Silly question but I had transfer Monday - am I 3dpt or 4dpt?


----------



## fraf77

Good night ladies not sure I'll get much sleep DH has been on red wine to help him dose off.  Good luck to both my testing buds tomorrow let's end the week with 3 BFP's xx


----------



## pineapple14

Leanne - hope all goes well with your EC tomorrow.

Ladies testing tomorrow, hope you get some sleep tonight and I wish you all lots and lots of luck and  

Will keep an eye out for you all tomorrow morning. Sweet dreams.
Xxx


----------



## helen41

Leanne. Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow hope you get lots of nice eggs. 

For those of you testing in the morning. I hope you all get bfp's.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Evening ladies x

Leeanne good luck tomorrow lovely. V exciting x

Fraf and Charmars and Sweetpea... The very best of luck!!!  Will be thinking of you and praying for you xx 

Pixanne hope your wee one is doing good xx

Chloe 3dp I believe. Wishing you all the luck x

Bridget so sorry to hear your news hon. Sending you big hugs xxx 

Ladies who are trying again...  I'm thinking Jan / Feb / March time. Be great to see you in a new thread round about then!  

Agree that this thread has been wonderful and really been a lifeline through the process 

Wish you all luck and baby dust for the future xxx


----------



## fraf77

Well it's 3:42 I'm wide awake and in need of a pee but DH is fast asleep (the wine must have worked lol). I don't want to wake him bless him xx


----------



## fraf77

Well couldn't hold it in any longer.  I've pee'd in my pot and sealed it.  It says to let in get to room temperature anyway.  Well done better than last time no blood when I wiped but that could be taking pessaries 3 x daily.  Just waiting for DH to wake up now or try and go back to sleep.  Good luck fellow testers xxxx


----------



## fraf77

BFP BFP BFP BFP OMG I can't actually believe it we both stood holding each other waiting.  10 years we've waited for this


----------



## lshen1989

CONGRATULATIONS FRAF !!!!!    You must be over the moon!!!!!!! 

Goodluck to the other ladies testing today xx


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - congratulations!!!! Yay!!!    

Let's hope this is a sign of things to come today!!

I've just pee'd in my pot ready for my appt!!


----------



## Leanne5

Fraf - I knew it I knew it I knew it!!! HUGE Congrats!!! I Am so so sooooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## fraf77

Thank you everyone.  I still can't believe it.  I can't stop smiling I'm so happy.  I really really hope Charmers and Sweetpea get a BFP!


----------



## Charmars

Thanks fraf! I actually slept through and feeling ok this morning. Wish I had a test to try but always said I'd leave it to the hospital to tell us!!

I'll be on later to give my results!!

Curlygirl and sweetpea - any news Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Fraff* congratulations, that's fantastic news      You must be over the moon. So happy for you Hun  xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Charmars I have everything crossed for you Hun, I'll pop on later to see how you've got on    Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Goodluck charmers, sweetpea and curlygirl with your testing today. Sending you massive BFP wishes!!! 

Goodluck to those scanning etc and with other appointments!! Hope things are going to plan. 

AFM - well it's safe to say, that was the worst nights sleep ever ... That's if I can even call it a sleep!! Just about to get ready to go to the clinic for EC. Had a little wobbler a little while ago panicking that they have messed up my trigger times and my eggs will all be gone and released. Please please please don't let this be the case. Well I'd best go... I'll see you all on the other side.. And hope to read of more BFP. 

Ps... I've already said it... But again... FRAF.... Yaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Parky, cornelia and sunshine and clouds* determined has most definitely got to be our word. I will be joining you in trying again in the new year, hopefully we will meet up again here on a new thread. This has been such a huge support to me throughout.

*Curly girl, *I am still hopeful you may get your BFP on Sunday Hun 

*Chloe* I certainly did have one or 2 beers yes 

*Leanne* good luck for EC today, hope you get lots of eggs xx

AFM stopped taking pessaries last night and AF arrived this morning as expected so that's that. We had a good long chat last night and agreed we are not going to dwell on this and we will try again as soon as we can in the new year. In the meantime we need to focus on other things for a bit and enjoy Xmas. What a rollercoaster ride this has been. It would have been so much harder without you wonderful ladies there with me every step of the way xx


----------



## tiki44

Congratulations Fraf!!!!   Well done my lovely, am over the moon for you, it's still sinking in for me lol, I have the test next to my bed and still look at the lines and smile 😊 

Good luck to the other ladies testing today, thinking of you

Xxx


----------



## Rachel1578

Yaaay Fraf, massive congratulations! You so deserve this, I'm thrilled for you!

Good luck to Charmars, Leanne and Sweetpea today x

Bfn ladies, hoping to see you all on a Feb/Mar thread - as everyone says this has been my lifeline too.


----------



## helen41

Congratulations fraf you must be over the moon


----------



## Chloe889

Fraf - congratulations!!!!        Brilliant news! I bet there is a big grin on your face. The patient waiting was all worth it  

Charmars - everything grossed for you. I can't believe you have to wait a little longer. Did you say your clinic does a pee stick test whilst you have a blood test?

Curl girl and Sweetpea - any news from you? Xx


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - yep they test my pee while I have my bloods done then tell me! I get my blood results today too so if it is a BFP at least I'll know straight away if there appears to be any problems.

I'm just enjoying my last few hours in my PUPO bubble now, don't want it to end, please little embie have stuck


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Fraff brilliant. There had to be good news today and you've waiting long enough. Fingers crossed for you x

Bfn me 

Otd is still Sunday but I think I'm out for sure


----------



## Pixanne

Fraf, I knew it! !! I had a feeling you would be a bfp! Congratulations, I'm thrilled for you.  

Charmers and sweetpea,  it's hard putting make up on with my fingers crossed,  so hurry up with your news. .

Curly girl,  I'm sorry it was negative today but otd is Sunday so I'm not giving up on you yet! 
X


----------



## Chloe889

Charmars - that's great, nice to have the reassurance of the blood work, whilst on the next 2 week wait - the first scan  !! Everything crossed, can't wait to hear your news  

Curly girl - From what I've seen on here just one day in the world of HCG levels can make all the difference. Good luck for Sunday


----------



## fraf77

Curly girl I'm waiting for Sunday for your news xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Yippeeeee!!! Congratulations Fraff!! Xx

Rachel sorry to read your post. Get on 'the determined bus' with us! We've got room for a wee one  

Sweetpea & Charmers will clock in later to see how you get on - fingers and toes crossed for you! Xx

My OH is asking why I am still looking at this site. The answer is easy - hope. The more people who get a BFP the better as far as I am concerned. It gives me comfort that it can and will work xx


----------



## bumpylady

Massive congratulations fraf xxx


----------



## SweetPea2707

Fraff77- huge congratulations to you!!!!! Really happy for you, you get a BFP dance       

So sad to say ours is a bfn! We are gutted. Just wanted to say a huge thanks for all your support over the last few weeks. I will still pop in & see how everyone is getting on. Good luck for all of your bfp's!!!

Charmers- good luck for today xxx


----------



## Rachel1578

Oh Sweetpea I'm so sorry, I know how you feel. Look after yourself and hope you can try again soon xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Morning ladies good to see you are all still moving forwards! !

curly girl ... pls stay hopeful and wait till your OTD! !

Fraf ... yey! !! Excellent news hunny im soo happy for you.

Sweetpea ... im so sorry for you hun, I know how you feel. Take time for yourself and then move forward however you see fit! Take care of yourself and big hugs

Leanne ... good luck for ec xx

Stay positive girlies xxx


----------



## fraf77

Sweetpea I'm so sorry Hun take care xxxx. Miracles can happen though10 years it's took us.  I've never been pregnant never see that line until today so keep hoping.  I hope is everyone gets their BFP one day no one should ever have to go fertility heartache.  I know I've still got along way to go but I feel so blessed and grateful to have got this far xx


----------



## lshen1989

GOODLUCK CHARMERS XXX


----------



## Charmars

Sweetpea - I'm so sorry hun, sending you hugs

Shadow - how are you? Are you out of hospital? How did it go with your DH telling his kids?

I've just got to the hosp car park, appt not for 40 mins so just killing some time!!


----------



## pineapple14

Sweet pea - so sorry. Sending you lots of hugs    

Fraff 77 - congratulations! Awesome news. Many dancing bananas for you!
           

Curly girl - fingers crossed for sunday, as someone else said 48 hours can make all the difference.

Good luck charmars!

Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Sweetpea* I'm so sorry hun, its such a horrible feeling isn't it. Let it all out today and cry til you can't cry anymore which is exactly what I did yesterday. I know exactly how you feel and I'm going through it right here with you hun. Sending you big hugs and here if you you need to chat


----------



## lshen1989

itsonlybridget - Sorry to hear, I can only imagine how it feels, I am kind of feeling the same after seeing spotting for the last day. when you started to bleed, did u spot and then it stopped? or did AF full on come?

Thanks xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Sweetpea, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  This journey has many hills to climb but eventually you do get to your destination. Xx

You know Fraf,  my mum says all people should have to go through this.  I kind of get her point. All children deserve to be wanted and fought for. 

Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

LSHEN Mine was brown kinda stringy discharge and not much of it, just some there when I wiped, almost like the last day of your period type of thing ... Hope that helps hun xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls, 

Just sitting drinking tea and toast after my EC. It wasn't half as bad as I had wound myself up for it to be. They collected 22 eggs!!! I'm chuffed. Just waiting on the embryologist coming now to have a chat after they've looked at them. Will keep you all updated. Xx


----------



## tiki44

Good luck Leanne, glad it wasn't too bad for you  

Sorry to hear about the BFN's, nothing I can say will make you feel better as I know how much it hurts but look after yourselves  

Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Charmars* Thinking about you and looking out for your news xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Ladies who have had a BFN, I have started a thread in the 'Negative Cycle and Inbetween Treatment' section called *BFN Oct/Nov cycles* if anyone wants to chat xx


----------



## Katy_81

Fraf - congratulations!! Absolutely brilliant news!     

Sweet pea - I'm so sorry hun. This really is a cruel process. Take some time out to grieve and look after yourself.  The hurt will lessen in time but make you stronger and more determined in the long term. Sending massive hugs   Xx

Leanne - congratulations on your 22 eggs! Same as me. Hope you're not feeling too bad. Take it very easy for the next few days. You might get a bit bloated. Peppermint tea is a godsend.  Good luck for your little eggies fertilising xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget - what a fabulous idea. I will come over and join if that's ok xx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, a bumper crop!  Well done.  Make sure dh pampers you for the rest of the day.  Good luck for the call tomorrow. 

Any news yet Charmers? 

X


----------



## fraf77

Charmers any news? Xx


----------



## Charmars

Yeah thought I'd already posted, bfn for us x


----------



## Charmars

I'd posted on the 2ww thread by mistake!!

Yeah bfn for us, so will be seeing some of you next year I hope! Cx


----------



## Rachel1578

So sorry Charmars, have been thinking of you x


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers I am so sorry my love. It's just the worst feeling  Look after yourself chic and will definitely hope to see you on a cycle buddies thread in a few months xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh *Charmars* I'm so so sorry hun, not the news we were hoping for at all  
Been thinking about you all morning. You know where I am if you want to chat  xx


----------



## Pixanne

Oh Charmers,  I'm so sorry.  X


----------



## lshen1989

Sorry to hear charmers     

I know there nothing anyone can do or say to make you feel better, look after yourself hun. xx


----------



## fraf77

Oh Charmers I'm so sorry Hun big hugs xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Where do I go now?  I like this thread with you guys feel a bit lost xc


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

I know what you mean Fraff and that's very kind but you proudly yet cautiously move to the next stage 'awaiting early scans ' or something. 

We will be around xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Fraff think of it like this , you're on the bus, we are just gonna try for the next one, we're just checking we've got the right change


----------



## Charmars

Curlygirl - I love that!! I'll definately be catching the next bus!! Cxx


----------



## Pixanne

Fraf, you don't need to go anywhere.  I still chat to the other ladies on my thread from dd2. The thread will get moved but remain active x


----------



## itsonlybridge

I'll be on the next bus too!!

*Fraff * I'm sure there will be another thread that the other BFP ladies have moved so you can link up with them, but I think we will all probably migrate back to this thread now and again to check in as we have all had a very emotional journey together. I see that some of the cycles from ealier in the year are still active so this must be quite common xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Sorry for the me post again.. But don't know who else to ask.. (Except clinic) 

Felt surprisingly good after EC this morning but as afternoon going on I'm feeling worse. I've broken out in a cold sweat and feel very nauseous. Is this normal? Xx


----------



## fraf77

Thank you ladies I've found another thread but will be checking back here and seeing when you all "get the right change" (thanks curly girl what a great way to see it)  so I can keep my eye on you all and I really really hope your dream comes true.  
Leanne well done on 22 lovely eggs but I would contact your clinic Hun.  I just felt a bit sore after but defiantly not ill.  Did they mention OHSS? I was told over 15 eggs you are more at risk not to worry you but get checked out xx


----------



## Chloe889

Charmars, I know Ive already sad one 2WW but I hope you are ok, that's crap news  

Leanne - I think you should check with your clinic.. 22 eggs is a lot - congrats!! I don't think cold sweat is anything to do with OHSS but worth a call to the clinic? 

Curlgirl - I love the bus analogy  

I feel less emotional today - thank god - only 9 days to go


----------



## Leanne5

Yeh I've been told I'm high risk for ohss. They have given me an information sheet about it. Gonna try to stomach some fluids for a couple hours and see how I feel from there. Then give clinic a call if I'm no better. I knew It was too good to be true feeling how I did after collection this morning. Just got worse as day has gone on. DH has been great tho.. He won't let me move a muscle bless him! Ha xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I felt worse as the day went on. It's because the painkillers and sedation drugs are wearing off.  I was in quite a lot of discomfort for a couple of days with bloating and sore ovaries. Just stay rested and it will begin to ease after a few days. Glad dh is waiting on you xxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Ah Charmers sorry to hear your news. I thought you would get a good result. Hope that you are okay xx

Leanne 22 eggs is a huge amount! I would give your clinic a call. I felt worse as the day went on but only in terms of pain. Didn't feel sick or have sweats. It doesn't hurt to check with them and you don't want anything to interfere with transfer! Good luck to you with the remainder of your cycle  xx


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers ... so sorry for you hunny, I hope you take time to recover and get on with your journey as you see fit! I got out of hospital today thank you for asking and dh's kids are over the moon and asked if baby could come early so they can share their birthday - how sweet?!?

Leanne well done on your eggs, keep up the protein fluids yogurts and milk etc ... you'll need rest and no lifting!!!!

Fraf ... the early preg by thread is where a lot of us from this thread are!

Hope everyone else is still doing ok xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Shadow - so pleased to hear you're out of hospital and the step children have taken the news well  

Leanne - I hope you're feeling better?


----------



## SweetPea2707

Thanks everyone for your kind words, it's been a very draining emotional day! Going to try and enjoy Xmas then see what the new year & a new cycle bring.

Charmers- so sorry for you Hun, it's devastating.

Louise- congrats on the bumper crop! I hope you keep well xx

Itsonlybridget- will see you on the other thread! Xx


----------



## helen41

Leanne. Well done on all those eggs. Keep an eye on your symptoms though.  They don't like it if you feel sick or actually are sick. Also make sure you are peeing lots as that is good.
Even though I had egg collection cancelled I have found that I have felt really unwell. I had a lot of pain which got really bad even with really strong pain killers. I had to go to the gp and had a really bad dizzy spell. I was in so much pain I couldn't even sit on a chair. So I had to go and get checked out.

Just a quick query I have been living on pain killers ever since. I am getting a bit worried as it is still really painful sometimes.
I let my painkillers wear off and I ended up doubled over. I don't feel sick and am peeing loads but not sure if I should still be in lots of pain.


----------



## Leanne5

Helen- I would phone your clinic hun and speak to them. Sounds like you could have ohss symptoms. Best to get checked out. Unfortunately if it is, the symptoms don't go away until your first period.   look after yourself hun. 

Shadow - great news that your out of hospital. How you feeling hun? Bet it feels amazing to be back in yor own bed!! 

Katy_81 - how you doing hun? Thanks for all yor advice through this. It's been much appreciated. You were sooo right about the lovely nurses at cfl!! They are worth their weights in gold!! 

Chloe889- how you feeling hun? Still counting down the days? 

To all the rest of you lovely ladies (sorry there's too many to mention- and my phone won't let me scroll back ) - thank you so much for the support over last couple of days and the well wishes. I hope you are all keeping well.

AFM - what a rotten night. Barely slept and when I did nod off... I was having the most surreal dreams, mainly about eggs and sperm! Ha. Still in a bit of pain since EC and ended up hugging the toilet during the night but wasn't actually sick thankfully. I've been up since the crack of dawn staring at my phone awaiting the dreaded phonecall. I'll keep you all updated. Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies

Charmars - I am really sorry to hear your news and sorry I couldn't message yesterday, I hope you are doing as ok as you can be, sending you lots of luck for next year.   Xxx

Leanne - congrats on ur no. Of eggs, hope you get some good news this morning. Sorry to hear you are not feeling good. I had really sore tummy for a week after EC despite feeling top banana immediately after the procedure. Also had night sweats after EC for a couple of weeks.  Wasn't hugging the loo tho, best check in with your clinic just in case.

Helen41 - sorry to hear you are in a bad way. Doubled over is not good, def contact clinic for advice. Hope you feel much better soon.  

Sweet pea - hope you are doing ok. Wishing you all the luck for your new year cycle. X

Shadow - welcome home! Hope u are feeling much better, really lovely that DH's kids are excited about your news.

Chloe - Hang on in there!  

Fraff77 - I know what you mean about feeling a bit lost. I joined the early scans group but lots of new names and not enough time to keep an eye on here and there, and I want to be here with you ladies! I am v nervous about scan on Monday in case my bfp bubble is burst. Hopefully things will go ok and I shall revisit the other group and see you there!

Curly girl - I love your bus analogy, absolutely right. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow  

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Pineapple - goodluck for your scan. Got everything crossed it will give you another reason to relax and begin to enjoy the pregnancy!! Do keep us updated. Xx

AFM (again haha) - I've not long had our call. After a nerve wrecking morning we had fantastic news. Out of 22 eggs, 17 were mature and 14 fertilised overnight! We are
Chuffed. As this is our first cycle, one of my biggest fears was a binding issue. Now for the long wait until Monday to see how our little embies develop. Xx


----------



## Charmars

That's great Leanne! Bet they'll go to blast and you'll get a 5dt. Good luck!! Cx


----------



## bumpylady

Pineapple I know what you mean, I have been on that group but don’t post much. Thats the only downside of joining a thread late, you kind of feel left out and ignored.

Leanne I agree you may go to day 5 with all of them embabies.

Helen I agree with Leanne, sounds like OHSS so give the clinic a call.

Shadow I bet it feels nice being back home, get lots of rest still.


----------



## fraf77

Wow Leanne well done lots of embies.
Sweetpea and Charmers sending you an extra big hug today xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Leanne - great news on all those embryos  !! It's horrible waiting for those phone calls!

Helen - I hope you're feeling better hun? Did you speak to the clinic?

Sweetpea and Charmars - I hope you're ok today? 

Pineapple - good luck for your scan on Monday  

Today has gone quite quickly, I'm trying not to think too much about the symptoms. I feel v swollen today, had a Pizza Hut takeaway with stepson and his friend last night and I seem to have wheat belly   I then got kept awake by the giggling boys. Finally got to sleep when DH returned from his office Xmas party in a right state!!! Can't really blame him. He's been off the booze for ages so is a real lightweight now 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - that is fantastic news! You must be thrilled  
I'm doing ok thanks. Spent most of the day at the metro centre shopping for two Christmas party outfits. Also started my Christmas shopping which I'm pleased about. It was a really nice afternoon and probably the first time i've spent a few hours not thinking about fertility stuff. Back at the clinic on Monday for a final blood test although pretty sure it will be back to normal now as had a substantial bleed (tmi sorry!) in the last few days and my (.)(.) are no longer sore.  Just looking forward to our next attempt now.  Good luck hun, will be keeping an eye out for news. X

Pineapple - lovely to hear from you. Best of luck for your scan on Monday  xx

Chloe - hope the 2ww isn't too gruelling for you. OTD will be here before you know it.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok and enjoying the weekend  xx


----------



## Charmars

Thanks for asking guys, I'm doing ok. Still really teary but trying not to think about it all too much!!


----------



## pineapple14

Leanne - congrats on you embies, amazing! Hope they all keep growing for you. 

Katy 81, Leanne, Chloe889 - thanks for the well wishes. 

Katy81 - thanks v much. Sounds like you have had a productive weekend full of Christmas  hope Monday goes ok and take good care of yourself xxx

Chloe 88 - sounds like a disturbed night for you! Hope u got some sleep eventually. When is your OTD? 

Bumpylady - I'll try and give it another go maybe after Monday, hopefully see you there! Xxx
Charmars - hope you are doing something lovely today for yourself. Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

A quick hello ladies! 
I'm full of cold. Gross! 
X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy - I hope you're doing ok. It sounds like you had a nice day yesterday. Chemical pregnancy almost seems a dismissive term to me. You were pregnant and you deserve to grieve. My docs have always said it is a real positive if you have managed to get pregnant so fingers crossed for your next time. 

I've woken up with bad tummy pains, worrying as they are not dissimilar to the ones I get before my period. It feels like gut and vagina spasms so I'm really hoping it's just Pizza Hut pains  as not been to the loo since I over indulged on fri   !!!!

Listen to me, panicking that I hadn't had any cramps post ET and now worried that I have! I'm 6dp5dt though, is this too late?!

I had though AF was blocked by progesterone but have read that a few people have started before OTD? Today would be my AF due date.

My OTD is 7th Dec.

I've been so exhausted with a headache for the last two days which I did wonder if were positive signs. 

Sorry for panicky post!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

OTD today and as I already knew it's an official BFN 

Try naturally for a while I think now and then have a think about trying again but with success rates so low I'm not sure

Good luck ladies. See you on another bus!


----------



## EmGran

Hi curlygirl, so sorry to hear that. I hope you are ok.   x


----------



## Chloe889

So sorry Curlygirl  

Did you say you caught naturally after a previous IVF cycle? I see that you did get pregnantwith Clomid but sorry it didn't work out. It's great that there is hope for you to get pregnant outside of IVF so good luck - when you're ready grab your man and get on it    !!!!

X


----------



## shadow2013

Curlygirl ... sorry darling, good luck for the future you deserve some happiness xxx

AFM ... Thank you ladies I am enjoying being home! Still quite nervous as I could go back in at anytime xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Sending you hugs curly girl. It's awful when it doesn't work. I hope that things go well for you in the future xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Chloe it was me who got pregnant naturally after cycle. Working hard on it again now....


----------



## Leanne5

Curly girl- so sorry to hear it didn't work. Sending big hugs!!! 

Shadow - when you got ohss.. At what stage did you contact clinic? Is it excruciating pain? I'm really swollen and my back hurts (almost like where my kidneys are). My tummy is sore but not excruciating so I dont know if its ohss or not, or maybe wind.  Was a little breathless earlier putting groceries away. I was trying to put it off mentioning to the clinic in case they cancel. the nursing sister said they would call me tomoro on day 3 to let me know update on embies but might transfer anyway that day due to ohss potential if they leave it to day 5. Confused me a little bit. Hope you are keeping well. xx


----------



## shadow2013

Leanne ... yep that sounds like it could be ohss symptoms. You should mention it to your clinic to make sure you are ok and are looked after properly. Day 5 may be better to give you time to settle.
I was told I should do a freeze all cycle and advised against transfer. However they said if I understood all the risks then they would still transfer. 
They may say you are fine but you should always get checked out hunny. Good luck xx


----------



## Leanne5

Thanks Hun - I'll just try and keep my fluids up and take regular paracetamol today to take the edge off things before they call tomoro. I'll defo mention it to them. Maybe they will take me in for a scan to check things are ok. Not sure of my blood results from Friday yet. Hubby said if things get worse we will go to the walk in centre. I'll play it by ear for the rest of the day and contact on call clinic doctor if need be. 

Are you on the mend? Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Leanne .. you can also take cocodamol if you need to. Take it easy and rest a lot - no more bending and stretching putting shopping away! You can try a hot water bottle to ease the pain until et. Try yogurt drinks and plenty of milk xx


----------



## shadow2013

Oops wrong button ... i am ok at the moment but whether or not I go back into hospital depends on my liver and how it copes over the weekend :-( fingers crossed


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne - Definitely worth checking it out with the clinic, never be afraid to ring them! Just wanted to let you know I was v bloated on the Saturday after my Wed egg collection, to the point of feeling breathless (I had also started with sniffles - which never turned into the cold but I understand a side effect of cyclogest). Luckily mine went down and I put it down to post EC constipation. I called the clinic for reassurance on the sat night and consultant put my mind at rest, he didn't seem concerned as I didn't have nausea - said to keep an eye on it but I had deflated the next day. I was similar to you - 22 follicles, 17 eggs, 15 mature. Best of luck xx

Cornelia - go girl


----------



## Rachel1578

Curly girl, so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you x


----------



## Pixanne

Really sorry,  curly girl x


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - definitely mention it the clinic but if it helps I was massively bloated until about day 4 then on day 5 it started easing.  Spoke to the clinic and they said as long as I'm peeing ok and not nauseous then they wouldn't  need me to come back in , just to get lots of rest and drink plenty of fluids. Hope you start to feel better soon. X


----------



## helen41

Well done Leanne on all those embies. Hope they are doing well. 
Definitely keep an eye on the ohss symptoms. I had to get checked out. They did bloods and gave me strong painkillers and had to go for a scan the next day to make sure I had to fluid in my abdomen. Was told they won't admit you unless you are throwing up, having difficulty breathing or having difficulty peeing. They think it is better to rest at home. 
Hope the symptoms get better soon and that you are well enough for transfer


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

I've ended up ringing the doctor who has told me to come to clinic  first thing tomoro morning for some bloods. Guess I'll find out then. Plus hopefully they will have some news on my little embies for me by that time!! 😃 
Tummy is rock hard now. I guess hopefully this is giving me an insight into a pregnant belly. Trying to see the positives of everything!! Haha xx


----------



## Chloe889

Good luck for tomorrow Leanne, I hope all is ok   xx


----------



## helen41

Hi Leanne.  Did you tell the doctor your tummy was hard as if you didn't I think that you should


----------



## helen41

Charmars and Curlygirl so sorry to hear about your bfn. I hope that you are both holding out. It must be devastating. 

Shadow hope you are managing to stay out of hospital. Fx that your liver function is ok tomorrow


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls, 

Quick update from me. I had a horrendous night as the pain has gotten worse.  Haven't slept a wink and even codeine phosphate hasn't touched the pain. Hubby wanted me to go to a&e but Ive tried to sit it out and go to clinic at 8am as planned. I spent the morning crying in the shower and am so scared they won't let me transfer. I'm scared because I normally have such a high pain threshold but I'm really struggling with this. I never thought it would get as bad as this.

Sorry for the me post. Just feeling sorry for myself and didn't know where else to turn to.   xx


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Leanne your poor thing  so sorry you are in so much pain. I hope the clinic can help. It sounds like you are having it worse than I did. I just had the bloated ness without any abdominal pain.  I know this might not help much with the pain but I took fybogel every night to combat constipation and drank twinings peppermint tea which I highly recommend. It might ease the symptoms a little. Hope you start to feel better soon so you can go ahead with the transfer.  Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne
So sorry to hear this, you must go in asap. OHSS can be a medical emergency if it is that. Is your clinic hospital based? If not I would go straight to the hospital as I'm sure the clinic will send you there anyway. If they do cancel your transfer they will freeze your embryos and you can have a FET when you are better. My clinic has great results with FET xx


----------



## pineapple14

Leanne, sorry to hear you're in a bad way. Good that your appointment is at 8. Hope it goes well and that clinic can help. Try not to worry about the transfer, one step at a time, get yourself feeling better. Let us know how you get on. X


----------



## itsonlybridge

*Leanne * Hope you are ok hun, thinking of you


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne what have your clinic said?  It sounds like ohss to me.  X


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

I'm at clinic now waiting on hubby to take me to hospital. I'm being admitted to hospital for pain management as they can't give me anything stronger than I already have at home. Can barely walk. I will keep you all updated. Thanks for the support. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - that sounds awful  at least you will be in the best place and they should be able to give you something stronger for the pain.  Did you go to the clinic first thing this morning. I was there at 8 and think you might have been sat near me but wasn't sure. X


----------



## Leanne5

Hi Hun. Yeh I was there. The one a quivering wreck that looked a mess in the corner! Ha. I know things are bad when I can't even put makeup on! Ha. 

Hubby has just arrived and we are On route to hospital now. Will keep you updated. 

How you doing hun? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Ooh were you the lady in the white jumper. We were sat opposite each other. You looked like you were in some discomfort    I'm fine hun. Just went to get my final bloods done. If they have returned to normal then they will be sending out a review appointment although the earliest appointments they have now are around end of jan/ early feb. Was hoping it might be sooner.  Hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## helen41

Leanne. Hope you feel better soon. At least you are in the right place and they can check you over and give you pain relief. I can sympathise with the pain when I had it I couldn't lie down on one side as it was too painful, could hardly walk and couldn't even sit on a chair properly. Take care


----------



## Leanne5

Katie - Yep that was me! Ha. Apologies for looking so rough! Even the nurse said I didn't look my usual self. Ha. I must admit I remembered you saying you were going for bloods this morning and I saw the signs for the times between 8 and 10 and wondered if you were one of the girls waiting. If I had known I would have said hi! 
Hopefully your bloods are back to normal and your back on your journey again soon. Jan/feb seems so far away but it's now December and by the time we have Christmas, time will fly!! Fingers crossed. 😃

Helen - thanks for your well wishes. 

Well to update on me - I'm sitting on hospital bed crying my eyes out. Having been here hours I actually had to ask for medication... And what did they give me?? HALF the dose of the same stuff I was taking at home!!! The stuff (codeine phosphate and paracetamol) that didn't even touch the pain despite taking twice the dose the hospital gave!! The student nurse just shrugged her shoulders when I said the reason for being in hospital was for stronger pain medication as dictated by the clinic consultant!! It's a total farce. They took mrsa swabs hours ago too and they are still laying beside me!! Wish I could see light at the end of the tunnel. The consultant at clinic was hopeful I could still do transfer on Wednesday if my pain was managed and obviously if embryos were good. 

So I got the phonecall later this morning from the clinic sister. Depending on how I am, they have me booked in for ET at 145pm on Wednesday. I asked her how many embryos I had, but she didn't know. All she could say was that I passed their protocol which meant at least two were of excellent quality. So at least I can relax about that. Just hope they still continue to develop and that I start to feel better soon. 

Sorry it's all been about me today. I promise when I'm feeling better I will do some personals and stop whinging. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Leanne - so sorry to hear you're having a rough time. Have they taken bloods? I hope the care improves in the hosp... See if you can catch someone with some authority! Great news re your embryos   fingers crossed for a speedy recovery and for ET on Wed.

I'm still struggling today (definitely nowhere near the same extent as you!)  my stomach is so  painfully bloated  . Going to the loo normally but can't help but feel it's a gut thing.. I'm quite burpy! 

I'm hoping to  sneak off for an afternoon sleep as last night was terrible, I woke every few hours with tummy pain, the sweats and a headache?!?!


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, I'm so sorry you've got this stress (and pain). You can demand to see the matron and they'll sort  everything out for you.  Get dh to cause a stink  if you're not up to it.  The priority is getting you right for weds so demand that you're properly looked after and go to the ceo  if necessary.  I know hospitals are busy but  you're there for a reason and a student nurse shrugging is not good enough. X


----------



## Leanne5

It gets even more worse..

I've just had my obs done by the auxiliary nurse. She asked me if my pain score was still 3 out of 10 as indicated by my chart. I almost hit the roof. Not only was I never ever actually asked my score, but i certainly didn't put it at 3. God I'm so frustrated. Just glad it's visiting time and hubby is here as my witness. 

The doctor is due at 5pm so gonna cause a stink then!! 

Chloe - sorry to hear your not feeling well. Have you tried taking some pain killers?  An afternoon disco nap might sort you out. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, don't wait until five!  The sooner you get sorted the better.  They may translate you waiting  until five as that you can cope with the pain.  Seriously,  say you want to see the matron now or at the very least the ward sister. 

X


----------



## pineapple14

Hi,

No time to catch up on everything but Leanne, so sorry to hear you are feeling worse! Definitely cause a fuss at the hospital, hope they get you sorted v soon. Keeping everything crossed for wednesday  

Afm - I had my scan this morning. There is a heat beat - hooray! but consultant said sack is a bit small, around size of 5 weeks not 6.5 weeks so have to go back for another scan next Monday. Always good and bad news!! argh. Sorry, do say if I should have completely moved on and not be reporting on myself in this discussion anymore!

Take care all and i will catch up more later on.

xxxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Of course we want to know your news Pineapple!  I'm sure it'll be fine hon.  The sack will catch up I'm sure. 

I've got my scan on Friday. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Pineapple - Don't leave us! Great that you saw the heartbeat. Fingers crossed that the sac has caught up next week. I don't think that's uncommon is it? xx

Pixanne - good luck for Friday  

Leanne - I know its hard to complain when you feel so rough so see if you can set your husband on them. Ive been on paracetamol but doesn't seem to be doing much. I had a bad couple of days after EC, it went off by ET so fingers this will also be short lived.

x


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, I can't remember if this is your first ec or not? I know for me this time it was way worse and at times unbearable  (hence why I had pethadine) because it was my third time and there was scar tissue.  Asl for some pethadine.  Once the pain is under control,  you'll be able to heal. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - your care sounds appalling. Get DH to have a go at them. I get the impression that hospital staff don't really understand how to deal with ohss. Would that be right? I really hope they can give you something a bit stronger for the pain. For now just try and relax as much as possible (easier said than done) xx

Pineapple - that's fab news and of course it's ok for you to share your news. We have been through a lot together and I love to hear how you ladies are getting on. Xx

AFM the final result is in and it's 0 hcg level yippee! The nurse must have been really confused with my reaction over the phone to that result.  Just happy to be moving on after a long drawn out early miscarriage. They will be sending out my review in the couple of days. They originally said early feb but apparently they might be putting on extra clinics because of Xmas so we might get in sooner.  

Hope you lovely ladies are all doing ok xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Thanks ladies, you are genuinely lovely  

Katy81 - sorry this cycle is over for you but pleased you can now move on and fingers crossed for an appointment soon. Great they might be doing extra clinics.

chloe889 - sorry to hear you aren't feeling good either. Hope you are feeling better this eve and get a good nights sleep tonight  ZZZZzzzzz

Hope you all have a restful evening ladies.

xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone

Just checking in - Leanne - how are you doing hun? What did the consultant say?

Katy - after a bfn myself I get what you mean about being glad to be able to move on

Pineapple - great news about the hb, you must be happy to have that hurdle over! I'm sure the rest will be ok

Xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Leanne - I hope you're feeling better today?

Katy - as heartbreaking as it is, it is good news that you can move forward now.

Charmars - I hope you are ok, have you made any plans for going forward?

Pixanne - I hope all goes well on Friday  

Pineapple - thanks for your well wishes. Unfortunately I have been awake on and off with terrible gut pain/ DH's snoring (he never snores)  I'm on paracetamol and peppermint tea. It's only day 4 but will it settle down.. I don't feel like I can go into the office, I'm bent double and the risk of having to suppress any windy pops is too great, this has got to get out   !!! I'm having to pee every second as no space for my bladder, yesterday I had to beg a shop to let me use their toilet as I was early for a valn. I was on the verge of tears as had already been turned away from a pub as they weren't open!!! 

Sorry for being a moaning Minnie! X


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

My bloods are going in the right direction Yey! Slow progress  but right progress!!

Pineapple excellent news about your scan. It's amazing isn't it!!

Katy im pleased you can move on now xx

Leanne ... hunny I am so sorry for you, I had to kick and shout and complain like hell the first time. The treatment  we get is horrendous! !! I hope they have given you pethidine  by now, they kept getting my fluid chart wrong. You also need to get kidney and liver function tests as well as blood sugar electrolytes and ketone! !! I hope they sort you i know how rubbish it is xxxxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Urgh, I've come to join the poorly club!  Got an emergency dentist appointment today ad I've been in agony since yesterday.  Turns out the never ending cold has progressed to a sinus infection,  hence teeth being so painful. I've been given antibiotics that they've said are safe for Embie but I keep crying I just feel so awful!  Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Loving your photo Shadow - really pleased all is going well  

Hoping Leanne is ok, you've gone very quiet, hopefully you're just getting some good rest..  

sorry to hear you're not well Pixanne   horrible time of year for these bugs. 

I had a good acupuncture session but am frequently retching with my mahoosive burps..  Feeling so attractive right now!!!


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls,

I'm back in the land of the living... Almost. 

Thank you all so much for your concerns and well wishes. It was so nice to log onto the forum and notice that I've been asked after. 

Pineapple- that's fab news about your scan and hearing the heartbeat. I bet you became all emotional!! Try not to worry too much about the sizing. All good things comes in small packages... Just take the positive of it that you get another opportunity to see your little bean again on your Monday scan. Good luck. 
P.s. Don't leave us.. I love to hear your updates. 

Pixanne - this is my first EC so I don't have any scar tissue except on my left ovary from the endometriosis. Flip you must have been in pain after 3 times!! Really sorry to hear that your feeling poorly with your tooth. Hopefully the dentist will sort you out and in a couple of days the antibiotics will kick in.

Chloe- how you feeling now? I hope your DH has equally sore ribs from prodding him for snoring!!   I think it's completely normal to wee all the time. Such an inconvenience but worth it in the end hopefully. Hope the burps are settling down.

Shadow - fab news that your bloods are moving in the right direction. Slow and steady wins the race.  I've found myself looking at my fingers measuring out 2cm and thinking of your little prawn. I hope you are resting up and starting to feel better and more comfortable. 

Charmars- how are you doing Hun? Thank you for the well wishes. 

Katy - sounds strange me saying this but .. Great news that your bloods are back to normal. It finally brings a little bit of closure and lets you concentrate on the next part of the journey. Even better news that there may be clinics sooner than you first thought! Do keep us updated.. Don't be a stranger. X

Sorry to anyone I haven't mentioned.. I'm on my phone. 


AFM -What a couple of days it's been. I've had to complain a few times and things seem to be getting better. The nurses here are all so lovely but I think the problem is the lack of communication between everyone. This resulted in what I would class as substandard care. To initially be given paracetamol after having to ask for pain relief is almost laughable. I tried to explain that the reason I was in hospital was for stronger pain relief, the student nurse just shrugged her shoulders and said I hadn't been prescribed anything. Since complaining I've been given a concoction of several different meds. The one this morning made me doolally.. I thought the bed next to me was moving towards me. Was a surreal feeling. I've been having my fluids measured in and out and my belly measured. I'm normally a 29 inch waist and last night it was 37 inches!! Thankfully today it's down to 34.  I've also put on half a stone in weight. 
 
They do our obs ( temp/pulse/bp/ pain score) every hour on the ward. When I was having my second obs, the nurse said.. Is your pain score still 3/10. I almost hit the roof. Not only had I never been asked my pain level, but I certainly wouldn't have said it was 3. Was more an 8/9 but there it was plain to be seen written on my chart... Falsified. I was livid!!

I woke up this morning thinking I could stomach some breakfast and was looking forward to some toast. I'm still laughing at the choices.... Cereal or ...wait for it.... Bread and butter!! No toast! So I had bread and butter for brekkie... First time for everything. My mum asked if I was in hospital or jail! Ha.

I've had a day of playing the game "home time roulette". The doctor this morning was happy that the pain was under control and said I could go home. However that all changed again this afternoon when I started to flush and vomit again so I'm staying in another night. They assure me that I will be ok for transfer tomoro as everything is starting to settle... I guess I'll know more tomoro morning. They said I would be discharged straight to the clinic. My consultant has been phoning up asking how I am too which is nice. They say it's mild ohss... I dread to think what the severe form is like. Must be horrendous!! 

Well I'd best go now.. Visiting time and I'm expecting hubby any minute. Bless him he looks more shattered than me. Big hugs xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey Leanne .... sooo pleased you are getuig somewhere in the end. It's awful that we have to kick off to get nursing staff to do their job properly!! My tummy grew by 6am and ive gained 1 stone! I will be thinking of you tomorrow hunny, remember  to keep up those fluids and lots of protein fluids and isotonic drinks coz the symptoms could well come back if embie implants and if you are ready you can try as much preventative stuff it'll help in the long run. That means rest and gentle movement - ie sedate walks or pottering to keep you blood moving! Xxx

Pixanne ... hope the dentist has fixed you xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Leanne!! Great to hear from you. I am pleased to hear they are sorting you out and that you can go on to ET tomorrow   Those drugs sound mental   

xxx

I'm in quite a lot of discomfort (but only if I move) I'm taking pride in my burping   but it doesn't seem to be helping the situation. I'm not sure if I should ring the clinic for advice tomorrow or just accept this is it whilst I'm on the cyclogest..? Confused as was fine the first 7 days? Just got on the scales and I'm 5 pounds heavier, could that really all be air!?


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne,  really glad to hear things are going in the right direction.  I'm sorry your care hasn't been up to scratch but great news that you can go ahead tomorrow. 

Chloe,  your symptoms sound a bit extreme. Have you spoken to your clinic? 

Afm, well apparently it isn't my teeth - it's  a very nasty sinus infection!  The dentist has prescribed antibiotics. I'm heading to bed now.  I think it'll be a long night as it's absolute agony. 

X


----------



## Leanne5

Chloe - I agree with Pixanne - I would speak to your clinic. If for nothing else, at least it would give you a piece of mind. 

Pixanne- sorry to hear your not very well. Fingers crossed you will feel better soon. You havent been having a very good time of it lately!! Well.. With the exception of the bpf.


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks both, I will ring the clinic tomorrow. I honestly look about 4 months pregnant. Have just begun wondering whether I should consider OHSS - I did have 22 follicles to go at at EC. Although can't say I've had anywhere near the pain that you've had Leanne. The breathlessness just seems to be because the bloating is over my lungs. It hurts to sneeze, cough and burp. Is it wrong to be a little bit excited at the prospect of OHSS as it could mean I'm preggers?!?! Getting ahead of myself as ever ... 

Pixanne - I hope you are fast asleep by now and get a good healing rest. 

Leanne - I hope dinner in hosp hasn't been as uninspiring as brekkie was!! Are you excited for tmw? Or do you feel too rough to get excited? Sending big hugs  

x


----------



## Leanne5

I'm feeling immensely better today Chloe so I've started to get excited. As much as
I want this baby, if I had been told I needed transfer yesterday, I would have had to decline as I felt so horrid. 

Your symptoms really do sound like ohss. Please please get yourself checked out. If it is ohss, and you are pregnant, it will only get worse and worse.. And you don't want that. It's best to nip it in the bud now. Anything over 20 follicles puts you a higher risk of ohss according to my clinic. 

Although I'm feeling much better, I'm mindful if I get pregnant, I might get sick again. But I'll cross that bridge when/if I come to it. No point in dwelling on the what ifs. 

As for the food... Yesterday's vegetable hotpot with dumpling lasted like today's butterbean stew!! Ha. The macaroni cheese for lunch was the best of a bad bunch. I'm sooo looking forward to getting home and getting proper food...
And pineapple!!! Yay!! 

How are all you lovely ladies doing? Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Chloe ... that does sound like ohss and yes it is an indication  of pregnancy if it is ... however if you feel like it's affecting your lungs you need to ring the clinic ASAP in case you have fluid in the wron place as that can be dangerous but is only 1%chance so don't panic. Good luck hunny 

Leanne ..  i know what you mean about the meals - I ate a lot of mash potato and jelly - could have had icecream but baby doesn't like it!! Also discovered I can't eat fruit except bananas so had a lot of those as well!!! When I got home Friday my dh cooked me a large ham and Pineapple pizza - it was yummy xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - good to hear that things might be settling down in time for transfer tomorrow despite the horrible time you've had in hospital.  Just to give you some insight. I had very mild ohss (although that's a real understatement!) The symptoms started to get better 5 days after EC but then got worse again about 2dp5dt, got better again and then worse again at 6dp5dt which I think must have been implantation day.  Lots of protein and isotonic fluids like Shadow says and don't forget the peppermint tea  Good luck for tomorrow xx

Pixanne - sorry to hear you're not well. Apparently dental problems are quite common during pregnancy, is that right? Hope the dentist can sort it out for you and you feel better soon. X

Chloe -  sorry that you're in a lot of discomfort but also that could be a good sign!  Hang in there hun x


----------



## Leanne5

Hey Katie, 

Thanks for the advice. It has been in the back of my mind that the ohss might come back and get worse again. I'm not 100% but I'm not the crippled old woman I looked to be on Monday! Ha. 

I'm so looking forward to having my own shower tomoro and being clean and fresh and having makeup!! The simple things in life please me! Ha. 
Actually... Am I allowed makeup or nail varnish for et? 

Hope your well xx


----------



## Katy_81

I'm fine hun  

I didn't wear make up or nail varnish. The clinic didn't mention anything though. I have read that some clinics don't like you to wear nail varnish. I think the main thing is not to wear anything perfumed. 

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## shadow2013

Leanne .. i agree with Katy - no perfumes not even in your shower gel!  I wore makeup it's not as sterile as the ec procedure xx


----------



## Leanne5

Thanks girls. I bought some of that simple unfragranced stuff to wash with. I'll have to put a little make up on. I'm still mortified Katy saw me in the state she did!!!   xx


----------



## helen41

Leanne. So pleased that you feel more like yourself and well enough for transfer. I drunk lucozade sport which made me feel better. My pain is better now but I did feel pretty unwell for the first week and have had to take strong pain killers on and off until today. I am terrified of the next cycle as I have never felt so ill. I don't think I want to know what moderate or severe ohss feels like. Make sure the hospital gives you some strong co codamol  
30/500 to take home. Pretty good stuff and you can take just one.
You must be so excited about tomorrow. Plenty of rest as I found even going to the supermarket made the pain worse. So enjoy being looked after. 

Chloe  I hope you feel a bit more comfortable soon. Did you ring your clinic to get some advice. 

Shadow  excellent news that everything is looking much better. Love your pic

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I didn't think you looked a state at all!  Was just concerned that you looked to be in some discomfort. Glad you're feeling better though and back at home. Very excited for you for tomorrow. What time is your transfer?


----------



## pineapple14

Leanne - relieved to hear you are doing ok. Fingers crossed for your transfer today. Keep us informed!

Pixanne - poor you! Are you feeling better this morning? Good they have antibiotics you can take, hopefully they will kick in quickly. Take it easy (as much you can already having small children!)

Chloe889 - how are you feeling this morning? any words of wisdom from your clinic? Hope you had a better nights sleep. I peeing every 5 mins during 2ww, drinking 3 litres of water and 1 litre of milk and peeing basically filled my days! Are you able to work at home or take some time out? Its impossible to work when you are in pain - try to take it easy and enjoy your peppermint tea! 

afm - been feeling queasy last couple of days which i hope is a good thing. Also now having a bad reaction to gestone injections - sorry for tmi but my   is covered in a rash and is really lumpy and very sore   Am working from my sofa today so a bit more cushioning! I'm now taking some antihistamine tablets so hopefully they will sort it out - only 6 more weeks of jabs to go! I really shouldn't moan, i know I am very lucky  

Happy wednesday to you all....
xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Well I'm pleased I took your advice - I had a scan this morning and there is quite a lot of fluid in my abdomen and my ovaries are 7cm and 'kissing', as the nurse put it! The doc wrote moderate OHSS so I think I'm lucky I'm not in too much pain, other than feeling fit to pop. I understand it could get worse though.. The doc is not too concerned about my breathing, he checked and doesn't feel it is irritating my lungs but suggests we keep a close eye to avoid hospitalisation.

I had some bloods taken and the lovely nurse said she will call if any issues but if not she will check in with me on Friday, I am officially on rest!

Since I wrote my post last night I feel bad for saying I was excited for OHSS, I realised how very insensitive that is - after what Shadow and Leanne have been going through.. so wanted to say sorry.

The nurse couldn't see too much but she did notice a dark sac in my uterus and the doc said he thinks I should expect a positive pregnancy test on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm super excited, but hopefully not too premature  

Leanne - I hope all has gone well for your this morning? Fingers crossed for your embie   and for you staying as well as possible.

Pixanne - do you feel any better today?

Pineapple - sorry to hear about your   gosh - 6 more weeks, it will all be worth it!!!  

xx


----------



## Leanne5

Chloe- Im soo glad you got yourself checked out. they will keep a close eye on you now. Make sure you try and stay as mobile as possible without overdoing it, as we are at greater risk of clots with ohss. That's really positive news from the scan... Got everything crossed for you honey!!! No need to apologise about ohss excitement. I didn't take any offence from it at all. I just hope you feel better soon. The signs are good. Xx

Pineapple - Oohhh your   Sounds painful. Have you tried some sudocream for a little relief? How are you feeling now? Hopefully not too queasy! There's nowt worse. If I can give you any advice... Do NOT watch  a celebrity whilst feeling nauseous. I started to watch it on Monday night in hospital and they were doing the drinking challenge.... Not one of my best ideas!! I was sitting gagging but it's compulsove viewing. Haha.

Pixanne - hey Hun, how you feeling today? A lot better I hope!! 

Helen/shadow/katy- how you girls doing? Xx

AFM- I was discharged this morning from hospital with some meds in enough time to get home, showered and back to the clinic. I've been a bit of an emotional wreck. It's finally hit me what's happening. I think up until now I was quite laid back about it all and kinda in disbelief, just treating the clinic as if it was a hospital appointment for when I'm ill (if that makes sense). It was only today when the embryologist started to talk to me about my blastocyst and when I actually saw it that I burst into tears. It just got the better of me. The nurses there are fab and worth their weights in gold. 
I'm feeling much better today. Still swollen (although getting a little smaller) and I'm tender but the pain is bearable now. The sickness comes and goes but I've been given medication for that. I feel weirdly protective at the moment of my tummy and just pray this works. I don't know if I could go through this again. 
We had one too quality blastocyst transferred and all other 13 embryos are still developing. Some at a much slower rate so I'm realistic that I know they won't make it to freeze. There are a few at blastocyst stage which she is gonna check tomoro and make the final decision if they are good enough to freeze. I'll get a call tomoro morning from embryologist and a call in afternoon from the nurse about my blood results. 

So to cut my long story short.... I am officially PUPO!!! 
Otd is shorter than expected... Only 9days and am back for blood test on 12th December. 

I hope you are all keeping well. Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey chloe ... don't apologise  - I got excited when my symptoms got worse too ... little did I know what I would face!! We all just want you to be healthy and your clinic seem to be much better than the experience Leanne and I have had after admittance  so we need to keep you out of hospital! Plenty of protein and be prepared for your ovaries to be like that for up to 12 wks!!

Leanne  ... yey!!!! If I could manage dancing bananas on my phone I would!! So pleased you have got this far, fc xxx

AFM ... i managed a very short shopping trip to one shop and took shadow to the vets altho he jumped at me but luckily his paw landed just below my boob! Still exhausted and uncomfy, hopefully tests in the morning will be another little bit better xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

Chloe,  glad you got checked out. Hopefully you'll be able to avoid hospital. Really giod news on your scan!  I look forward to your official bfp on sun. 

Leanne,  glad you're home and congrats on being pupo! Make sure you take it very easy. 
Shadow, well done on your outing!

Hi everyone else. 

Afm, marginally better than yesterday but absolutely shattered as my dds are also full  of cold. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your well wishes. Now that I'm over the initial excitement of seeing my scan 'shadow' - I did get a little worried about the prospect of getting ill and then stupidly about the prospect of not (god no pleasing me) I just thought if I deflate I will panic the hormone isn't there/isn't rising. Mental or what!!!

Leanne - congrats on being PUPO    So funny you say that about I'm a celebrity - gogglebox was doing a bit on it - some lad transporting pigs testicles with his mouth and then Ben Fogel castrating a goat, with his teeth. SERIOUSLY!! I'm even gagging whilst I recount it now.. I'm hoping DH will come for a walk with me later.

Shadow - pleased to hear you've been out and about! What is your shadow? Cat or dog? Great name! I have a dog called Molly and she is my little shadow  

Pineapple - I just had a thought, aloe Vera gel or cuticura (the latter is this amazing talc you can get from boots) either work wonders on rashes.

Pixanne - it must be so rough going through this when there's more than just you to look after. Hope you all feel better soon  

Helen and Katy - I hope you guys are ok? Have you made plans for your next steps?


----------



## pineapple14

Good evening!

Chloe - this process messes with your mind doesn't it! my tummy is continuing to de-bloat after treatment and it doesn't seem right somehow but i suppose under 'normal' circumstances, our bodies wouldn't have been pumped with lots of stuff and made to be all out of sorts before getting a BFP! hope you continue to feel better. Fingers crossed for your scan shadow - consultant must have been v confident to say he thought it would be a BFP - mine won't say anything that gets your hopes up!
Thanks for the tip on aloe vera gel and cuticura, i will check them out. Have been using aqueous cream and that is helping.

Shadow - nice effort with the shopping trip. I haven't managed to get outside today. Kept thinking i should get some fresh air but its been freezing out today. definitely out and about tomorrow  

Leanne - Congrats on being PUPO!!! That is fab news, as is your 9 day wait!! xxx

Hello everyone else, hope you are keeping well and away from all the lurgies going around.

Is it me or are there only a few of us hanging around here still?!

Wishing you a happy wednesday eve...

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

I agree pineapple... There does only seem a few of us now... Or maybe we just talk too much?! Haha. 

Hope everyone is keeping well. Night on the sofa for me resting. I've only been out of hospital a matter of hours and my work mates are already thinking I'm making a miraculous recovery and trying to get me to go on the Xmas party tomoro night. Even if I was well enough... I doubt I'd be able to fit in my dress I bought for that purpose!!haha 

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - congrats on being PUPO!!  Glad you're feeling bit better.  Take it easy for the next couple of days. I tried to do too much the day after transfer and didn't feel too good for it. Was exhausted after 5 mins of hoovering. Good luck for your 9 day wait  x

Chloe - so sorry to hear about the OHSS. Hope you're not in too much pain. However, fabulous news about what the nurse saw. You must be so excited  x

Pineapple - sorry to hear about rash hun. Hope it clears up soon. Xx

Pixanne - glad you're feeling a bit better x

AFM not much to report. Patiently waiting for my review to come through and willing the days away till we can try again. Just booked a short break to York mid-December to visit the Christmas markets so looking forward to that. Also cheered myself up and bought the most amazing sparkly shoes from Dune for my Christmas dos.  I never knew I could feel like this about a pair of shoes


----------



## Chloe889

Morning all!

Sorry for the early post. I've been awake since 2am. Woke with cramps and then the longer I've been awake the sicker I feel! I know doc mentioned we could treat any sickness with anti emetics. I have cyclisine in the cupboard from my first ectopic but not sure I should use it without checking. I had two chinese meals yesterday - I don't think they've helped although I really fancied them. So lovey at the time but making me gagg now just thinking of them. I'm craving salad now - novel! The only thing I don't have in the bloody fridge of course.. I've already been online to place an Ocado order. It's so expensive I wouldn't normally use it so frivolously but have put everything on that I can think that would assist with fluid reduction.

Katy - loving the sound of your sparkly shoes  ! Fingers crossed that your appointment arrives soon.

Hope everyone else is ok today


----------



## Pixanne

Morning ladies

You do find as we come to the end of cycles,  people drop off  but  these threads keep going. I still chat with the ladies from my 2012 FET on our thread!  I plan to stick around here as long as possible.  

Chloe,  lol I think we look for any sign of a bfp possible so your thoughts are very normal. 

Leanne, glad things are calming down. Now that you're pupo you need to keep a close eye though and take it very easy. Get dh to wait on you hand and foot! 

Pineapple, is the rash itchy? Have you spoken to your gp?

Katy, the Christmas markets  slums lovely.  It's great to hear you so positive.  We'll  all be here to support you through your next cycle. 

Afm, I'm still full of snot! Dd1 has been waking from her cough so there's not much sleeping going on!  Scan day tomorrow.  I'm both nervous and excited. Nervous we won't see what we hope we will and excited that we might!  

X


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girlies. How we all doing today? 

Katy- Oohhh I do love a pair of dune shoes!!! And sparkly is a must for Christmas!! I'm happy you are being positive and preparing for your next step. I bet your waiting on the postman every morning for your letter!! It's great that you have planned
Stuff in the meantime to take your mind off things and It will make the days go quicker hopefully. Enjoy the york xmas markets! They are fab!!! Are you feeling back to normal now after your ohss? Xx

Chloe - I was prescribed ciclizine by the hospital yesterday for sickness. I asked them if it was safe given what I'm going through at the minute and the doctor said yes. With ohss they treat you like your pregnant and wouldn't give you anything they wouldn't give to a pregnant woman. That's to quote the doctor. So I think it's safe to say you could use your meds you already have. Always check if your unsure. Hope your feeling better soon. Xx

Pixanne- crappy that your still under the weather. That's snot good (see what I did there   ) haha.. I know.. I'll never make a comedienne.. But I do try!! Haha. You are such a trooper with two little ones, going through this and being poorly and all the other hurdles thrown in your way with little ones sickness etc. Hope you feel better soon. My DH has man flu and keep trying to give me reassuring kisses but I have him at arms length! Haha. Hope your on the mend soon hun. Goodluck at your scan tomoro. Do keep us updated. I love hearing the stories. Xx

AFM - I'm slowly on the mend. Not 100% but feeling soooo much better compared to the start of the week. Still tender and swollen but it's calming down a lot and I'm trying to lay off the pain relief and just keep my fluids up. I'm sitting anxiously waiting by the phone now. Awaiting a phonecall from the embryologist to see if we have any embies suitable for freezing. I'm not holding out much hope but Id like to know one way or another. Just praying my little blasto is beginning to stick inside mummy's tummy now. I'm already feeling protective xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hiya ladies,

Leanne - great to hear you are on the mend. don't be fooled though, make sure you keep resting!! I have everything crossed for your extra embies for freezing. let us know when you hear. 

Katy - loving the dune shoes purchase, have they got killer heels? i can't deal with super high heels but always give a little sigh when i see them in the shop! Enjoy the markets, York is on my list of places to visit, have only been there once for work and didnt get to see anything of the place. hmmm, maybe a nice spring trip!

Chloe - I dont know about the meds, but do check with clinic or gp if you are unsure so you don't worry. Hope you can rest up today and catch up on some sleep  

Pixanne - sending lots of  for your scan tomorrow. I completely get the nervous/excited thing! Hope the snot goes away super quick - sounds like you need another spa/sleeping weekend away!

Afm - rash is not so sore today, hooray! Its not itchy or like a normal rash. Its like its under the skin, really weird. Anyway, pharmacist refused to give me stuff over the counter so had to get a prescription from gp who was happy to prescribe a particular thing. Saw a different pharmacist when i went back in and she gave it to me over the counter! Anyway, able to sit on my office chair today so that's progress!! Wrapped up warm today, its freezing!!

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Pineapple - glad to hear the rash is doing better!! Long may it continue!! Must be a relief being able to sit again!!   boohoo to work tho!!

Well I've just had the phonecall!! Despite the embryologist not filling us with the greatest of Confidence yesterday - she has just rang to say we have not 1 but 2 blastocysts that are great quality and can be frozen! We are over the moon and it made me emotional again. Despite a crappy week, it was so nice to have some good news. Long may it continue!!! Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Leanne - hooray for 2 blasts!!! That is amazing news, well done you! You can sit back and relax a little bit now (or not!).

Yes, boo to work. I work for myself with one other person so pretending I am working but not is sadly not an option!!   Things are crazy busy leading up to Christmas so I am looking forward to 2 weeks off to eat and sleep over Chrimbo!!

xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Great news on your frosties Leanne!  

I've been feeling better as the day has gone on. Not been sick so don't know whether to just man up and leave the drugs.. maybe its just a type of morning sickness? I know the only thing that helps is food.. DH is worried I wont fit out the door by the end of the week if I keep up this level of eating  . 

Weirdly my doc didn't mention anything about salt or Gatorade, or really give any recommendations but rest for the OHSS? I'm still trying it hard to understand the biology of it all. Don't they say salt makes you bloat up??

Pineapple - I hope work is not too draining..?


----------



## fraf77

Hello ladies just wanted to pop on and say hi.  Well done Chloe on frostie blasto's.  Hope everyone is ok.  I miss this little group but I'm staying off as I know how BFN feels.  I've been thinking of you all though big hugs xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Fraff
Great to hear from you, it's just a few of us left on here now and I quite like it. The 2 week wait one is so difficult to follow!!
How are you feeling?
x


----------



## EmGran

*Pixanne* - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Hi guys!

Fraff - hope your ok hun, when's your scan?

Leanne - we got 4 frosties. I'm so glad we did as we only get 1 funded cycle but can use frosties for free!! 

Chloe - I got told to drink loads and to have Isotonic drinks and yoghurt drinks got ohss

AFM - I've come to terms with our bfn. Off to Germany tomorrow for the Xmas markets and going to enjoy the local beers! 

Good luck to everyone, fingers crossed for the last few BFP xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Fraf - really nice to hear from you. Hope everything is progressing well for you? X

Chloe - glad you're feeling a little better. I remember  having some serious hunger pangs during the 2ww. Let's hope it's a good sign for you x

Pineapple - hope things are progressing well for you . Don't be overworking yourself x

Charmers - I'm glad you're starting to feel better. Have a lovely time at the Christmas markets. Sounds awesome x

Pixanne - best of luck for your scan tomorrow hun x

Leanne - fantastic news on the  frosties! I'm completely back to normal now after the OHSS.  I started to deflate the day I found out my hcg levels were dropping. I don't think there's always a direct correlation though as I've read loads of stories about women who had OHSS straight after EC but didn't have it after ET and still got a bfp.  I've actually dropped a dress size since starting treatment. The bloated belly was just making me look bigger than I was. Now that's gone my clothes are really baggy on me. Seems a month of drinking nothing but water and peppermint tea along with not eating much food has paid off lol. No doubt I will put it all back on over Christmas


----------



## Chloe889

Morning!

Katy - great news about dropping a dress size in time for the partay season  although I appreciate it may have come from anxious times   

Pixanne - I hope all is good today and your sizes are right  

Charmars - thanks for the advice. I feel like I can face a yoghurt drink so will get that ordered in!!  Enjoy Germany, I've always wanted to do a genuine German Christmas market.

Leanne - how are you doing today?

Pineapple - I hope you've survived work. TGIF! 

I'm rather excited that I feel well enough to have my nephew to stay. My SIL has gone back home for a funeral and my brother asked us to have him over night as he is working late. It wasn't looking possible yesterday but I'm feeling much chirpier today and I adore him!! He's only 2 and it's a real treat to have him stay over! He loves DH who is the fun uncle. I'm presuming a bit of lifting won't do me any harm (in terms if my swollen bits) but will try to leave most to DH  

Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Scan day scan day scan day! Eeeeeek! Hope all is well with my little buddy! 

Will be back to do personals later. 

Ps don't go Fraf - stay! 

X


----------



## fraf77

Glad to hear you are doing ok Charmers enjoy your German beers and the Christmas market.  My scan is 22nd December and I'm doing good so far thank you just worrying is but also making the most of being PG as I've never been.  
Good luck Pixanne with your scan eeeekkk it's exciting xx


----------



## fraf77

Curly girl I'm so sorry about your BFN how are you now?  Sorry I'm scrolling back slowly as I've not been on for a fews days so much to catch up on xx


----------



## pineapple14

Good luck Pixanne!!

Fraf - good to have you back, stay with us!!

Chloe - TGIF indeed, bring on the weekend   Enjoy having your nephew to stay, 2 year old nephews are good for lots of hugs to brighten one's spirits!

Charmars - good to hear you are getting on ok. Have a brilliant time in Germany, lovely markets out there. xxx

ttfn
xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls, how are you all on this dark Dismal Friday morning?? 

Charmars - enjoy your xmas markets!!! Think of all that lovely German beer you can sample! I hope you have a fab time hunny. You deserve it. im so pleased you got 4 frosties to be able to use. The postcode lottery still pains me for other girls who only get once chance. It's crap. We all pay the same national insurance, so it should be the same throughout the country! Xx

Katy - wow.. That's fab news about dropping a dress size! Crappy circumstances but we do like to try and see the positives in everything don't we? Tho you will be wasting away!!! You were hardly big in the first place!!! I on the other hand have gone up a dress size!!   enjoy the xmas parties!!! Ohhh I love xmas!! 

Pineapple - I bet you are counting the days down to having some time off for xmas!! Nearly there!! How you keeping!?

Pixanne- goodluck for your scan!!! I hope it's put your mind to rest and you can finally begin to enjoy your pregnancy. Do let us know how you got on.

Chloe- YAY for feeling better!!! The world seems a much better place when you aren't feeling under the weather. It's great you are having your nephew coming to stay! He will certainly keep you active and busy!! I hope you continue to keep feeling well. 

Pineapple - I hope your rash Is continuing to get better. How you doing? 

AFM - I am feeling much better. Almost a complete turn around to how I was at the start of the week. I'm still swollen and look 5 months pregnant (I wish), but the pain has now turned into a dull ache/twinge every now and then. Nausea seems to have subsided a bit too. I was even well enough to pull myself together and go for my xmas party meal last night with work. It really was what I needed. A good bunch of people, good food, and I was able to laugh a lot for the first time in a long time as opposed to all the tears. What's even better is knowing they will all be waking up with hangovers and I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning.. The joys of no alcohol!! Haha. 

So today I have the dentist and then I'm going to meet a couple of old friends for lunch. Just trying to take my mind off the 2ww. It's not going too bad... Famous last words. Although I am already starting to count when/if I should test early. I don't want bad news but I want to be prepared if the worst were to happen. 

Hope you are all keeping well. Is anyone else waiting on OTD or is it just me? I've got a head like a sieve. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hello

I wanted to let you know I'm official - I couldn't wait any longer and bought a clear blue, meaning to at least wait until tmw for first urine but I did it!!! Dancing bananas for me       

My little nephew is not coming now as he has been out of sorts and my brother is going to stay in with him (think he is missing his mummy and baby sister who have flown to Finland for a funeral). As sad as it is not to have him I'm going to take the opportunity to rest as the bloat seems to be increasing.

Aside from the dentist   it sounds like you've got a nice day planned Leanne - have fun and take it easy when you can. Sounds like the OHSS can be unpredictable xx


----------



## pineapple14

Chloe - whoop whoop - CONGRATULATIONS!!!

                  

Now rest up and keep the bloating down  

xxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Yay!!! Fantastic news Chloe!!!! Even more positive that you didn't even test with first morning wee and still get positive result!!! Yay!! Really happy for you!! Have some bananas


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks both, what a wonderful Christmas present!! I appreciate there are a few more hurdles to go but fingers crossed everything will go to plan this time   Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations Chloe! Dancing bananas for you


----------



## Chloe889

Thank you Katy, I just love seeing those dancing bananas   xx


----------



## shadow2013

Chloe                 take it easy especially if the bloat is on the rise! Plenty of fluid and chill out xx

Leanne ... enjoy yourself tomorrow hun!! Glad your works do went well - i headed off to my office lunch today and had a lovely time.

AFM my bloods are still reducing and should be back to normal within a couple of weeks,  yey!

Hope everyone  has lovely weekend plans!!


----------



## MrsG1984

Hello all  
Thought I would check I on everyone and see how your all doing . Congrats all your BFP's - so very happy for each and everyone of you. And for the BFN's stay strong and your In my thoughts x

AFM- major roller coaster of hcg levels being 13, 12, 16 - after a BFP advised it's all over to then jump to 186,377,784 and now at 6 weeks having a scan and seeing our much loved little ones heart beat!!! 
I never knew IVF could be as hard as it has been and I honestly have great admiration for anyone that has to go through this time and time again, 
I know we are not out of the red zone yet... Still along way to go but this is the furthest we have got to date ! And I'm praying we keep still beating the odds .

Stay strong ladies and I'm thinking of you all always 🙏


----------



## shadow2013

Mrs g ... excellent news hunny!! A star from another thread rises to 98% at 8wks having seen the hb so your doing fine ... it is a rough road and one that takes a lot of courage!! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Shadow. I've had a lovely kip this afternoon - heaven   how are you feeling? Are you back at work already?! My clinic called to say my bloods from Wed were fine so fingers crossed my body will continue to tolerate the extra fluid. I find if I sit still it's ok but once I move it's a bit painful as it feels as if I can feel the repositioning of (ovaries?) inside.

Mrs G - that's amazing, gosh what a roller coaster. Such positives though now!! That deserves some dancing bananas      

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Evening ladies, 

Whoop whoop Chloe! Great news! 

A quick Afm as already in bed as I'm so tired! 

Scan was interesting. ..  Sack and yolk  seen and a little flutter of a heartbeat. 

BUT I have to go back on two weeks because there was a second flutter. The sonographer thinks this is just an echo but wants to double check that embie didn't split into two and one is hiding a bit. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

OOh that's great news Pixanne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Sleep well xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Pixanne - that's great news about the scan. You must be over the moon. Could it be twins

MrsG - wow! What a roller coaster you've been on. So pleased for you now though that things seem to be moving in the right direction. X

AFM Well it's been quite a busy weekend so far. Had my works Christmas do on Friday night which was fun then went round one of DPs friends last night for a rather civilised mulled wine and mince pie evening.  The strangest thing happened. My DPs friend is actually married to an embryologist from CfL and she had invited some of her embryologist friends from work. One of them we have actually dealt with before. Was a bit weird though I don't think she recognised us which was probably a good thing lol.    I'm definitely paying the price for two nights of merriment as I now have a horrible head cold. Ah well at least I can get it out of the way before Christmas 

Hope everyone is ok. Leanne, how are you getting on hun?


----------



## Pixanne

How strange,  Katy!  I bet you were itching to aski all sorts of questions! 

It's highly unlikely to be twins. They did only put one back and she's very sure it was an echo but they have to err on the safe side so are scanning again. 

X


----------



## pineapple14

Afternoon ladies

Pixanne - congrats on your scan results, good to hear all going well. Twins...that would be mega news! Keep us informed  

Kay81 - so weird about you embryologists! Sounds like you have been getting into the festive spirit. We bought our chrimbo tree yesterday as not sure when else we will be around in the day to do it. We don't really live close by any family or friends so I am going to have to create some Christmas events otherwise it will just be me and DH who get to see the tree and decs!
Hope your cold disappears quick smart.xxxx

MrsG - congrats on your scan and heartbeat. Sorry to hear it's been a tough few weeks, hope things settle down for you now so you can start enjoying it all.

Leanne, how you getting on?

Chloe - how you feeling?!

Afm - derrière still sore but much better I think. I am trying to keep busy today, have scan again tomorrow and have had dark discharge (sorry tmi) over weekend and consistent today. Not loads but enough I am worried that things are about to go really wrong. I have felt like we have had too much luck to get this far and I am worried we are going to run out of luck and it's all going to end   anyway, keeping busy with christmas prep as I know there is nothing I can do about it all at this stage. 

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday
Xxxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi everyone

Pineapple - I'm sorry you have had a worrying weekend, fingers crossed it is just some straightforward spotting which seems to be common and all will be ok at your scan tomorrow  

Katy - sounds like you've had a fun weekend   I hope you didn't find it awkward bumping into your embryologist. I bet it's not uncommon. I ended up bumping into someone from work as I was walking in for one of my stimulation scans (she was off to maternity ward) she tried to congratulate me on being pregnant as I was walking into room with a big 'ultrasound scan' sign over the door! I ended up having to divulge about IVF.

Shadow - I forgot to say, great news on your bloods  

Pixanne - I hope you're feeling a bit perkier and the cold is clearing?

How are you doing Leanne?

I have had another sicky night, up from 3am until 6am! I had to shove some toast in and just force myself to try to sleep until half 8. I'm not sure if I'm imagining but it feels like there is a little rattle around my lungs when I breathe so I'm going to check in with the hosp tmw on that.

I also got my official test day positive this morning  

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Pineapple, I had four big bleed with clots when I was expecting dd2. Really try not to worry. 

Chloe,  hooray for your official bfp! Welcome to the 9mw!
X


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls, how you all doing?? 

Mrs G - wow.. What a roller coaster indeed!! I bet your head is all over the place!! That is an amazing hcg number... Really no doubt there is a baba there is there now!? Ha. Just goes to show that miracles can and do happen. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy. Goodluck for your scan.

Pixanne - that's fab news your scan has gone well. Ohhh the possibility of twins? What a nice surprise that might be!! Goodluck for the next scan!! Look forward to hearing all about it. Do you get to keep scan photos from early ones? 

Katy - what a small world!!! I bet that felt weird being with the embryologists!! I'm surprised weren't tempted to ask questions. How's the hangover? Glad your making the most of the xmas festivities... Will be the new year before we know it and then your be alcohol free again!! Have you got many more parties to go to? I soo love xmas parties.. Although how old am I? I had to take flat shoes in my handbag... And I hadnt even been drinking!! Haha. Hope you are on the mend from your head cold. 

Pineapple - hey Hun how are you? Glad to hear your   Is doing better. Keeping busy is the best way to keep your mind off things. Easy for me to say but I agree with Pixanne... Try not to worry about the discharge.. It can be totally normal. I was talking to a pregnant girl at work and she said with her first kiddie she had a dark discharge pretty much for the first three months. Now with this pregnancy she didn't even have an implantation bleed. It's just in our nature of being pessimists. Until your baby is in your arms you will continue to worry. Or as my mum says.. The worry never stops. Even though I'm 31 she still says I'm her little girl and that she worrys about me just as much as when I was a child!! Hopefully your scan will put your mind at ease. Xx

Chloe - how crappy that your still feeling poorly but on the otherhand.. Have a big fat official congrats on your otd BFP!!!     
I would defo check with the hospital regarding the potential lung rattle... But if in doubt.. Do not leave it until tomoro. Don't you have a number to contact them on? Is it affecting you moving Etc with breathlessness?? I hope your on the mend soon. Big hugs honey. When is your first scan booked? Xx

AFM - I'm doing much better thanks for asking ladies. The pain is pretty much gone although I'm still bloated. The pain has been replaced with intermittent twinges in my tummy/ovary area. I'm trying not to read too much into it tho as I know it could be a wide range of things. AF twinges, ligament twinges from the enlarged heavy ohss ovaries, implantation twinges.. The list is endless!! I'm still extremely tired and find I tire out more easily than normal. Today was my first day back at work and I survived. I have been placed on restricted duties so I am still office bound so taking it much easier than if I was out and about. The 2ww is slowly but surely killing me and the pregnancy tests I stupidly bought are screaming out my name but I know it is way too early to test. Otd isn't until Friday 12th and I'm only 4dp5dt. 
To the girls who got BFP - did you have twinges or did you feel implantation? 

Hope you are all keeping well and you are enjoying the run up to xmas!! 
Speak very soon xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi Leanne 

It's  highly unlikely to be twins. She was very sure it was just an echo. In the unlikely event it is though,  I'd need a nanny. Four  under four would be impossible without! 

I had loads  of twinges and also some stringy brown discharge around implantation time this time but nothing with dd2 so you really can't read into symptoms.  Try and stay away from the pee sticks - they really do just cause distress! 

X


----------



## Pixanne

Ladies,  is anyone getting intermittent diorrhea  but bad pain just before?  I've had it on and off since ec and I'm wondering if it's the cyclogest still.  I'm not constipated,  but it's almost like constipated diorrhea.  For about ten minutes before I go,  I'm getting horrendous pain that I literally have to breathe through as if I'm in labour and then add soon as it's come through,  it stops hurting.  Is anyone else getting this? 

X


----------



## Leanne5

Hey Pixanne, 

sorry for tmi - is it like fluid? Can't say I've had it that bad but I've had very very soft stools on and off since EC. The pains are just before it comes and then ease off. 

Sounds like you have it quite bad. Could it maybe be a little tummy bug? How long have you had it? I know there's been a d&v bug going around in last few weeks. 

Hope you feel better soon. Perhaps speak to your clinic in the morning. Big hugs. Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks for answering Leanne.  It varies between very loose fluid and sometimes a normal one with horrendous labour like pains followed by the relief of a big squirt of very loose/fluid.  

It's been on and off for a while. I don't think a bug  would last that long? 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Pixanne, I have had the same, agonising pain before bowel movements. Grip a chair kind of pain..

Another embarrassing thing to ask about if anyone knows.. I feel really weird down there - kind of throbbing. Shadow do you know if this is another joy of OHSS - I just read on google about a girl whose right labia swelled to 5 times the size!!  

So relieved I have you ladies to share these delightful intimacies with  

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe, that's exactly what it's  like.  Painful. Currently stuck on the loo yet again. 

Re the labia, couldn't this just be the extra blood flow?  It sounds like you've got a couple of things it'd  be worth asking your clinic though. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Not good Pixanne. I literally have to do some labour type breathing to get through those moments. I'm a little worried as been a bit constipated the last couple of days, which I know will only make it worse when I do start going again!

Fingers crossed it is just the extra blood flow and my bits aren't going to inflate like a balloon over night  

X


----------



## Pixanne

That's exactly what it's been like,  Chloe.  A few days of not really going and then the pains and diorrhea.  Are you on cyclogest?  X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi! It's the witching hour again!

Yes I'm on cyclogest. I struggled pre pregnancy if I didn't eat a regular diet of regular meals but not too much food. My big help is fruit in the morning with oats and a tablespoon of flaxseed with natural yoghurt and normally almonds (I've started cutting those out as not sure I should be having nuts now?!) I've just not been able to stomach the fruit the last few mornings  tho- preferring a fry up instead to settle my nausea! 

I've generally been quite regular since stimulation phase (DR was bad and bowel forget what it was doing for a few days after EC) but the pain has arrived in the last few days. I had experienced it before so I think it's like IBS. I'm trying to let me body right itself than consider laxatives but I do remember constipation being a huge issue for me in an earlier pregnancy.

Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Pixanne, hope you are feeling better this morning. I have had upset stomach on and off through the cycle but not had extreme pain like you have. Maybe speak to clinic, there might be something you can take to help.

Chloe - poor you up in the night again! 

I had my scan this morning and heartbeat and embie have gone. Absolutely broken. have to go to hospital tomorrow for follow up scan to see whether I wait for everything to finish on its on or have op. Thank you all for your support, it has helped loads.

I'll keep an eye on you all xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh no Pineapple, that's so sad, I'm so sorry to hear this   sending you big hugs   I think the hardest thing is the docs rarely have an answers for these things. Or they didn't when I lost my embie around the same time a couple of years ago. All they say is that happens to 1 in 4 pregnancies. So cruel after this journey we have come on. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## fraf77

Pineapple that's awful to hear I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - I am so very sorry to read this. After everything you went through with the low hcg levels aswell.  It's just devastating  Sending massive hugs to you


----------



## pineapple14

Thanks ladies 
Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Pineapple - I am so so sorry to hear your news. I am utterly devastated for you. 
I'm praying this isn't the end honey. Be brave, be strong and I wish you every all the very best for the future. Try take some time over xmas to gather your thoughts and I pray that 2015 is the year your dreams come true. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Pineapple,  I am devastated to hear your sad news.  I'm so very sorry.  X


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - feeling a bit better now thanks  How are you getting on? Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy.

Chloe -  try Fybogel. Shadow recommended it to me and it worked wonders. It's completely safe for pregnancy too.

Had quite a surprise when I walked through the door tonight. My review letter arrived and it's next Tuesday! I guess they must have put some extra clinics on over Christmas. I was expecting early Feb so it's earlier than I wanted really but I guess it's just a chat then we can decide when we want to start again. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok xx


----------



## Leanne5

Katy - that's fab news!! Soooo quickly!! Are you wanting to start straight away again? 

AFM - I'm back at work and it's helping keep me busy. I've been really deflated the last couple of days. I've had sharp twinges in my tummy and some niggly cramps and I've convinced myself it's my AF. It's due on my otd which is Friday so I guess Ill know either way. I'm still checking loo roll and no implantation bleeding or anything. Wish I didn't feel like giving up before I even begin. I think the stress of the process has finally caught up on me. I'm tired and weary. 

Sorry for the me post. Just feeling very low. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy - great news re your appointment. I know the waiting period is so tough so it will be nice to have the appointment done and then you can think further on timings etc. Thanks also re the fybogel, I think I had that once in the past. I will ask doc tmw although might try to get an NHS prescription. Private prescription for cycling eat has just been dispensed - £75!!!

Leanne - pleased to hear you're doing well. I felt very Af'y in the second week of my wait. The 2WW is by far the hardest part. I couldn't believe this before the process but it's SO true. I didn't have an implantation bleeding this time. I think it's v normal to feel low too, I was so anxious and depressed on several days of the wait. That was until the OHSS kicked in (ironically) and I realised what was going on! 

I have a scan for 22nd December, I'm already nervous! Doc is seeing me tmw am to check out my OHSS as I told the nurse I can feel a bubbling sensation when I breathe - I think it's just air but will be good to get checked out. Managed to catch up on some sleep this afternoon. Have felt so weak. I'm so dehydrated as soon as I have a couple of hours off drinking (not ideal for sleeping)

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - sorry you are feeling so low hun. I remember feeling similar mood wise.  I reckon those pesky hormones might have something to do with it.  Regarding your AF I'm pretty sure that your cycle gets messed up by IVF and in actual fact your AF would actually be due roughly two weeks after EC.  So in your case it would fall on OTD but that's if you have a 28 day cycle. Does that make sense?

As for the review, treatment-wise I think we'd be happy to start again anytime after mid- January so it probably works out quite well that the review is now.  I did say to the nurse that I wanted an appointment preferably ASAP but I think I assumed that would mean after Christmas.  Still, if we start mid-Jan then I will have had two bleeds which I think is what they ask for.


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Chloe.  Hope tomorrows appointment goes ok and the OHSS symptoms settle down soon. Very exciting about your scan  xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies ... dh and I had a sofa day yesterday lazing around so sorry for no posts. 

Pixanne and chloe yes I have also had those chronic pains before bowel movements which can be liquid soft or hard! The doc said that was normal with ohss. And as for throbbing down there - I am permanently horny which is a symptom of pregnancy  due to all those racing hormones! 

Pineapple. .. i am sooo sorry hunny, is it possible to take something out of the experience that you got pregnant!  I wish you all the best for the future and your journey xxx 

Katy ... that is excellent news about your review, good luck xxx

Leanne ... i never had any implantation bleeding no spotting or discharge. Please don't give up ... you will have lots of emotions and you will be tired!! I was exhausted and then ohss got worse. .. don't push it at work only do what you can. I'm allowed back after Christmas xx


----------



## fraf77

I'm not sure who I've wrote to and who I haven't now so hear goes I'm probably repeating myself.  
Pineapple I'm so so sorry to hear this big hugs Hun xxxx
Chloe well done inBFP we have our scans on the same day xx
Shadow are you ok now? 
Katy so sorry big hugs xx
AFM still worrying every time I go for a wee a wipe that something will go wrong but I've started feeling really sick and headache in a morning so I'm hoping that's good.  I'm to scared to test again was going to wait until scan.  Do you think I should test?  I've had no bleeding or anything.  My acupuncturist says not to both the test is a hospital test and will be accurate.  I'm worrying about these chemical pregnancies though how would I know?  Would I bleed? Or would the pessaries stop any bleed? Xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi ladies

Pineapple - how are you? Stupid question, Im sure   sending you big hugs for your horrible news  

Leanne - are you fling any perkier today? I hope so   Have you tried Zita West - she does a 2WW track on her CD which can be downloaded from iTunes. I found it v helpful.

Shadow - sounds like you had a nice Sunday    I've had a few of those frisky feelings too   even woke up yesterday thinking I was doing the deed!! I had a full night in my own bed. Its amazing how much better I makes you feel isn't it. Fingers crossed it will carry on.. The over night nausea has eased too. Stupidly I just began thinking I hope everything is ok.. Silly hey!

Fraff - I think you are about a week ahead of me so Im surprised we have the same scan date. My clinic did say it was nice to give me some peace of mind for xmas   I had thought about whether I would do another clear blue ( the one that shoes time since conception) just to make sure it was increasing correctly but I'm too scared - I want to stay in my lovely bubble    I think we are all the same checking when we wipe etc. Its hard to say what would happen if it was a chemical as it seems everyone is different. When my baby didn't make it in 2012 I didn't actually have a miscarriage - the first thing I knew was the scan around 8 weeks showing the heartbeat had stopped  . I ended up having to go through the medical miscarriage process (tablet and pessaries) to bring it on as there was no action after a couple of weeks and I was due to go on holiday. I know its impossible as I'm exactly the same but try not to worry  

AFM - it was good to see the doc this morning although I did feel a fraud as didn't feel anything like yesterday! She was nice and arranged to take bloods to check all was ok, she told me to monitor my fluid in and out but that it is very much a sit and wait process.

xx


----------



## fraf77

Thank you Chloe.  I don't know why my appointment is later xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi lovelies

Pineapple,  you're very much in my thoughts. 

Leanne,  I echo what Chloe has said. The  Zita West cd is great for pma. 

Shadow,  I had some filthy dreams! I can't bring myself to do the deed though. 

Fraf, everyone is different,  hon.  While some people might get some bleeding,  some will have no symptoms at all.  Please try not to worry.  Zita West pregnancy cd is worth doing to help you let go of any worries. 

Chloe,  how's your bum now? 

Afm, after telling some of you to keep your pma,  I'm struggling with mine! I really don't know why.  I'm seeing my midwife on Thursday but keep thinking I'm cursing my scan next week by seeing her so early. I'm concerned that if I don't,  scans won't get booked in time and also I had gestational diabetes in my last pregnancy and the diabetes nurse said I needed to let them know as soon as I was expecting again.  Am I being silly thinking I'm cursing next week's scan? I'm just scared the heartbeat will have gone or something awful. 

X


----------



## tiki44

Fraf,

You have written exactly what I've been thinking, my scan is next Tuesday (16th) and getting very anxious. I have only done 1 test as I didn't dare do another one in case anything had changed since, the worrying never stops does it!! I pray we both get our happy ending  

Xx


----------



## fraf77

Thank you everyone.  Tiki I'm glad it's not just me.  Yes let's hope we both get that happy ending.  My hubby says he won't feel better until approx  35 when mini Fraf arrives safe and healthy.  This is the furthest we have ever got so I'm enjoying my pg bubble xx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone

Just popped on to see how you all doing

Pineapple - I'm so sorry hun. I don't know what to say but I'm thinking of you. Such terrible news

MrsG - wow! A true miracle there, look after yourself

Shadow - glad to hear your on the mend 

AFM - I'm ok, come to terms now with our bfn and can actually talk about it without crying. Ready to try again after Xmas


----------



## HazelW

Pineapple, I'm so so so sorry. Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.

Afm (sorry for the me post!) we had our 7 week scan on Monday and saw a lovely heartbeat, before going mad and telling people at work and all our friends. I've just woken up to brown bleeding, enough to need a pad. I'm crapping myself that we've really jumped the gun and I'm going to lose the baby. Anyone else experienced this and been ok? Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Hazel, I'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding but I think it's quite common to get them after those internal scans. Especially nothing to worry about if you saw a good heartbeat and they were happy yesterday with sizes etc. Worth checking in with them tmw though xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hazel
I had four bouts of bleeding with dd2 but you should go to the epu  to be checked over. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Helen - I'm pleased to hear all is ok!

Charmars - it's good to hear from you. I am pleased you're feeling a bit stronger. Will that be an FET? Do you have to go for a consultation first or is it just straight into it?

The bloat doesn't feel so uncomfortable today and no nausea but I woke at 3.30am and couldn't get back to sleep. 

I feel horrible today, not physically but mentally - am feeling really wound up - I think it's anxiety. I feel really concerned that so many people know our news so early on. It was because we told a lot of people we were going through IVF as they were pushing us for a wedding celebration (we came straight back from getting married abroad to start the process) so everybody is now asking how it's gone and I can't lie! I feel guilty for feeling this way when I am super excited, just panicked that something might go wrong.

My clinic have called to say my bloods look ok 'on the whole' - stupidly I didn't ask what that means?! But it must be fine.

Hope everyone else is ok. Leanne are you feeling better today? Xx


----------



## HazelW

Hi again. I went to the EPU this morning and they scanned me and everything looked fine. They couldn't tell where the bleed was coming from, but said not to worry unless the bleeding gets worse or I get any pain. Phew! Plus, the doctor is booking me in for a scan around 9 or 10 weeks for reassurance, so that's easier than booking a private one! Xx

Chloe - sorry you feel wound up. Why not give your clinic a call and ask more about your bloods? You pay them enough money, they should give you the information you want


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been posting in the last couple of days. I've been trying to relax myself and forget about anything ivf related.. And I think I've failed miserably!! Haha. 

Pixanne - how are you feeling hun? I hope you are feeling more positive. It's best to see the midwife earlier especially after gestational diabetes in previous pregnancies. I think that ivf is hard enough without not being able to keep the "anxious" early pregnancy a secret from the outside world. Please keep positive.. You won't have jinxed your scan.. If anything.. Your putting everything in place early to keep you and little bean safe and healthy. I really wish you a happy healthy 9 months. 

Chloe - great to hear you are feeling better physically but boo hoo to the mental aspect. you are bound to be anxious at this early stage. I think you are doing what is girls do best.. Worry about the what ifs. We have been through such an ordeal it's like we don't want to let ourselves believe just in case it's snatched away from us. As for your bloods... I would try to take the positive from it. With ohss they are never going to be "perfect". I used to test the bloods when I was a biomedical scientist and it's amazing what a little upset to the body can do to bloods. But basically if there was anything to worry about they would have you back in checking and testing again. So please do not worry. Keep drinking fluids.. It will do your kidneys good too! 

Hazel - sorry you had the worry of a bleed but it's great news that you had a check up and they are happy with you. I hope you take reassurance from this. Even better that you are having another scan too. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy hun. Xx

Charmars- good to hear you are slowly coming to terms with things. Keep positive hun and I hope and pray all works out for you in the New Year. 

Katy - how you doing hun? Was it yesterday or next week you have your review? Just wanna say thankyou for all your support through this even when you have been through a rough time yourself. You have no idea what it Means to me. 

Fraf - try not to worry hun and enjoy the pregnancy. Easy for me to say... But it won't do you any good worrying about the what ifs. Your acupuncturist is right.. The hospitals tests are much more accurate and at least it will put your mind at ease too. When are you due back for a check up? 

Shadow - how are you hun? Did you enjoy your lazy sofa day? Hope all is well

Pineapple - still thinking of you hun xx

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone .. Big hugs to all. Xx

AFM - I've been a bit up and down. When I last posted I was down in the dumps, then yesterday I felt ok. I had a busy day at work which kept my mind off things but today I'm back lower than Ever. I genuinely do think it's over for me this time. I stupidly tested this morning - 7dp5dt and it was negative. I think if it was gonna be positive Id have seen at least a shadow of a little line but there was nothing. I've spent the morning crying on my friends shoulder. I've got this horrible gut feeling that I will never hold my own baby. I know this is probably not good for me to say on here and I really am sorry, but just can't help pouring it all out. Today it feels like the world is against me and I'm feeling so negative about things.
My OTD isn't until Friday and I know I shouldn't give up quite just yet but I really do think I would have had a positive by now. Flip I'm even surprising myself with his emotional I've become all of a sudden. I've stayed so strong and positive through the whole process and in life in general, and now that the end is nearly here..I seem to have crumbled. This is so much harder than I ever imagined 😢 xx


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - yes will be a FET, have a review appt on 17th so will find out then when we cab try again

Leanne - stick it out till your OTD, its called that for a reason hun, your HCG levels wouldnt always be high enough now to detect a BFP. 

Hazel - you must be relieved, glad its all ok


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers is right Leanne. OTDs at our clinic are early because the clinic do blood tests rather than POAS.  It's not over yet. I really would wait now until your blood test. Wishing you all the luck in the world honey. And no need to thank me. We are all here for each other and you have been so supportive to me aswell. Xx My review is next Tuesday. Need to start compiling a list of things to ask.  I'm really hoping I can start again in January. Apparently with FETs the clinic start you on day 21 of your cycle which would work out about 13th Jan. Fingers crossed for you Xx

Hazel - lovely to hear from you. Glad you have had some reassurance around the bleeding. This process can be worrying at all stages. X

Chloe - it's such an anxious time for you but I think you should be reassured by what the clinic have said. It sounds like things are going fine. Xx

Pixanne - hope everything is ok with you and you are feeling better from cold. Good luck for your upcoming scan x

AFM I've been having achey ovaries for the past 24 hours. Does that mean I'm ovulating? I've never had pain before but I guess my ovaries took a bit of a battering after treatment. I 'm on day 15 of my cycle


----------



## Leanne5

Thanks girls for the reply - I will step away from the pee sticks and wait for my clinic bloods. 

Katy - it sounds like you could be ovulating hun especially if you have a regular 28-30 day cycle. Although you might not normally feel ovulating pain, your ovaries will still be recovering from having a battering so it's gonna be normal for them to be achy at this time. During the FET - do you have to take injections? How many frosties do you have again? Xx

Charmars-goodluck for your review xx


----------



## Pixanne

Just a very quick note to say thank you for your kind words ladies. I don't know what I'd do without you. 

X


----------



## shadow2013

Good evening ladies

Wow it's hard to keep up, 

Leanne .... please stay away from the pee sticks - we have an OTD for a reason and if it was a cheapie it's probably not reliable!  You have every right to feel upset but as we have seen many times negatives change into positives often. Keep those fingers crossed xx

Hazel ... glad all is ok! !

I've overdone it a little todat,  took my mum shopping and I ended up carrying the lot. I then went to work to take cake and make the announcement to My response team who were thrilled, picked up my step daughter who helped me with the housework and then we t to choir practice!!!! I'm pooped!!!!! Sorry for the short post Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I've been trying to  gather some info from the other CfL ladies.  Apparently, on day 21 of cycle you start buserelin injections until you bleed (up to 10 days) then you take oestrogen tablets for a short time, go in for a scan and if your lining is looking good they arrange the transfer.  Then you take cyclogest starting from transfer day. Sounds a lot more straightforward. We have two blasts in the freezer and the last time we spoke to the embryologist, she recommended putting both of them back to give us a better chance.  You don't need to think about any of this yet though. Concentrate on you for now. Good luck hun xx

Shadow - thrilled that everything is going well for you. How is the ohss? Have the symptoms gone now? X


----------



## shadow2013

Katy ... the ohss is settling but still no real change in the size of my ovaries which is causing lots of niggles and twinges more than I'd like. My liver is still not back to normal but is getting there slowly and the ohss has put me at higher risk of gestational Diabetes esp as my dad also has type 2but they are my only risks now. I also think the ohss is the reason for my bump! People keep saying I'm huge and are you sure it's not twins!!  I'm like yes I'm sure there's only one!! I'm so tired today I haven't even crawled out of bed yet!! Glad to hear you have plans xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi lovelies

Shadow, I had gd and will be treated as diabetic from the start this time.  It's fine. As long as they know,  your blood sugars will be monitored but you may have to have a hospital rather than a birthing centre or home birth if  you do develop it. I was a stone lighter after I had dd2 than ay the start of my pregnancy so that was a bonus! 

Katy, that's the same protocol I had for my fe. It's a lot easier than a full cycle. 

Leanne, I echo what the other girls have said.  Keep away from the pee sticks. 

Hazel, glad you got checked over.  The worry never ends!  

Charmers, do take a long list of q's in with you. My mind always goes blank in appointments! 

Hello anyone I've missed!  Well,  I'm sitting waiting to see the midwife.  A week and a day until my next scan and praying embie is still going strong!  I can't stop eating at the moment and the stone I lostrich during tx thanks to the low carb high protein could be back in no time.  All I want is roast dinner.  Dh and I are going out for dinner tonight which will be a treat. 

Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Awe thanks pixanne ... they've put me down for the gtt  test at however many wks it's due -I forget but it's in my plan!! I only have the option of a hospital birth here due to lack of midwife's! Funny all I want is roast dinner as well!! We had roast lamb on Sunday and roast chicken yesterday   

Chinese turkey chops tonight tho! Had burger king day before yesterday for lunch and costa coffee and crunchie cake yesterday for lunch as well!! Left over roast chicken in tiger rolls for lunch today! I really am trying to to eat for two but if I don't eat now the anti sickness tablets have finished I feel nauseous so im trying to eat little and often  if possible xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Shadow- oh the dreaded GTT tests. In my previous job I used to go to the maternity wards and do the tests on the pregnant ladies. Do they still make you drink the sweet liquid stuff? Some woman loved it and others hated the taste!! Shadow - glad they are keeping a close eye on you hun. Your making me hungry with all that food talk!! Haha. Hoping that your health continues to make progress and you can finally begin to enjoy your pregnancy. My clinic say ohss can stay there until 2nd month of pregnancy. Hopefully you won't have too much longer left to feel the ill effects. 

Pixanne - how did your appointment go hun? Hope you have a lovely time out with your hubby tonight. Eat loads and have fun!! Xx

Katy - how you doing hun? 

Charmars - still thinking of you hun. 
Xx

AFM - well I have done what you have all told me and stayed away from the pee sticks but I think it's now safe to say it's all over for me now. I had been to the loo and the first signs of my AF are here. I was expecting it as I had all the signs and symptoms, and even tho I had thought I had prepared myself, it has hit me like a ton of bricks. I never thought it was possible to hurt this much. I physically ache from deep within my core. I'm sobbing as I write this. I haven't told DH yet as he is at work and it's not a convo for the phone or text so I will wait until he gets back at 6. I honestly have so much respect for all the ladies who have gone through this time and time again and have been unsuccessful. I don't know if I'm that strong. This hurts so much. My official otd is tomoro and I will go through the motions but I guess it's all about accepting it now and trying to move on. I feel like such a failure and feel like I've let everyone down, my family, my inlaws, my darling hubby and myself. 
Again I am so so sorry for bringing it all on here. It's just I feel that no one else understands. 
I really do wish you all happy healthy pregnancies and when you do finally get to hold your little miracles, give them that extra little cuddle. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne, I am so sorry to hear your news   this probably sounds stupid but is it definitely AF? I really hope not. I know there are a few people who have been pleasantly caught out when some bleeding has stopped. Fingers crossed for you  . I know that ache, and its awful   

Pixanne - how was the midwife appointment?

Katy - when I talked about an FET with my consultant, he said they give HRT pills. I suppose every clinic is different..

Hazel - I hope everything is ok with you today, I'm so pleased you got the all clear.

Charmars - great news re your consultation date  

Shadow - I hope you're ok and have caught up on some rest? It sounds like you did too much yesterday. I did the same. I think the reason I was so frustrated earlier in the day was that I hadn't been out at all the day before, or much in the last week.. So I went for a walk with doggy and went out to do some chores. I feel like I can breathe and move a lit easier. It was nice to be out but it made me realise how weak my body feels/ its as if everything is such an effort! I had an afternoon sleep and took a trip out for dinner with DH. It was great to be out but can feel it today. Woke at 4am again but did mange to get back to sleep 6 til 8. 

xx


----------



## HazelW

Leanne - everything crossed for you tomorrow.

I had more bleeding yesterday, which was red for an hour or so in the afternoon. So, back to the EPU we headed this morning. They wouldn't do another scan but I did get an internal examination which showed a redder-than-expected area on my cervix, which is where they think the bleed might have come from. I could the best I could hope for when the doctor said it wasn't likely to cause any harm to the baby. I've got my scan booked for Monday so will get them to have another look if they will and see what's going on. Until then, I'm going to relax and try not to think about it.


----------



## Leanne5

Chloe - it's just like what I get when my period is about to come. Tmi - but it was like a clear mucus with bright red blood in it. Way too late for implantation etc so I know it's my impending AF which coincidentally is due tomoro. I think I'm all cried out for now.... Until DH gets home and I have to tell him. I'm gutted too as he has to go away for work tomoro (he has absolutely no choice) and is as gutted as I am too about me having to go for my clinic appointment by myself. It's gonna be even worse going alone now knowing its just going through the motions. 

Hazel- you must be sick with worry.. Bless you! Try and take some positive that they don't think the bleed is affecting your baby. I'm praying everything works out for you. I really hope your scan on Monday will put your mind at rest. Do keep us updated. I hope the bleeding stops for you xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I'm so sorry my love. I know you feel like there's little to cling on to but there is still a chance. I've heard many ladies say they bled before OTD and still got a bfp.  When is your test tomorrow? I have everything crossed for you hun Xx

Hazel - What a worrying few days you've had.  Lots of ladies have bleeding throughout pregnancy so try not to worry (easier said than done). Best of luck for your scan on Monday x

Pixanne - how did the midwife appointment go? Hope you had an enjoyable meal this evening x

Chloe - How are doing hun? 

Shadow - blimey! Sounds like you're eating for three, never mind two  Hope you start feeling better from the nausea soon x

Not much to report. Desperately trying to find some inspiration for Christmas gifts. My mind has been so preoccupied I feel like Christmas shopping is just a bit of a hassle this year. Family keep asking me what I want but I just can't seem to conjure up any ideas or get excited. I guess the one thing I do want is a little out of reach at the moment.  Perhaps 2015 will be the year for us


----------



## Chloe889

Leanne - how are you doing? Are you testing in hospital?  

Katy - I know what you mean about feeling preoccupied! My SIL has just texted to say we aren't doing adult presents, just kids ones, which I know makes sense although they've been a bit useless as getting anything for my stepson in the past so maybe that just means - me to get presents for nephew and niece - which of course I would do anyway  I'm sure 2015 WILL be your year  

Shadow - how's the diet going   I've been relatively healthy, not purposefully just cravings for relatively good stuff - which is odd for me. I've gone off sweet stuff, it was a right effort trying to eat chocolate yesterday. I did persist though!

I think my bloat is reducing, it's worrying me as it's reassuring to have it there! I have felt quite woozy headed too. My doc has upped my thyroxine as test showed it was low. I'm pleased as it was something I worried about with my miscarriage. I'm just hoping it was caught at the right time. I think I read that someone else was diagnosed with thyroid probs when they were in hosp with ohss, is that someone on here?

X


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Well I poas this morning and it's still negative. I woke up feeling strangely calm and didn't think I could cry anymore... How wrong I was!! 
Me and DH went to the clinic first thing and when I got there it made it hit home and hit me like a ton of bricks again. 
The nurses were lovely. The first one took my bloods for the pregnancy test and for other things to check that everything is back to normal after the ohss. The sister then came in to talk things through. This is when I totally lost it and broke down. I tried so hard not to cry but I couldn't help it. She explained the next step and explained FET. My file apparently goes to the big doctors meeting next Thursday and then I will get a review meeting after that. She thinks it will be about 6-8 weeks with xmas but im keeping hopeful that it might be sooner like Katy. 

Im still hurting so so bad. It's like an indescribable pain. I'm going to take tonight off work to pull myself around and try to go back to normality tomoro nightshift. 

Chloe - don't worry about the bloat reducing. It's normal for ohss symptoms to only last up to about 8 weeks of pregnancy. Glad they have got your thyroid problems sorted- that in itself can make you feel pretty lousy. When's your scan again? 
It's made me laugh reading how your struggling to make yourself eat chocolate... That must be a first for a girl?? I thought we were genetically modified to eat chocolate at any time of the day or night!! Hahah

Katy - finding it hard to find xmas inspiration too. I've got my mum flying over from n.ireland on Monday so I'll have to brave the shops then. Might be just what the doctor ordered to take my mind off things. Alternatively I'll spend the time stressing with the crowds!! I hate fighting my way through the xmas madness!! Hope you are keeping well hun. Based on what the sister was saying at the clinic this morning, all being well, you should be able to start again in January especially since you already have your review. Fingers crossed. How many frosties do you have again? Xxx

Pixanne/shadow - how you girlies doing? 

Hazel - hope the bleeding has stopped. How you feeling? 

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne - I'm so sorry to hear you had a negative this morning   i hope your follow up is as speedy as possible.. Take some time, you need to grieve  

My scan is 22nd. I'm on the choc again. It just makes everything better so it's weird to have lost the taste for it! Think it's coming back though..

Big hugs xx


----------



## shadow2013

Awww Leanne,  I cried reading your post!! I'm so sorry for you hun. I have had 2bfns so know how hard they are! Take your time to grieve we prepare ourselves to be pregnant so much more than normal people so it is a big thing to get over. I hope your review comes promptly. Big big hugs xxx

Ohss can last until you period or until 12 weeks when the placenta takes over, being 10wks I can confirm this, I still get pains in my ovaries and can feel that they are big but my bloods hopefully will be back to normal next test (tues).

Katy and chloe ... i just tend to eat what I fancy at lunch time - I always have a balanced meal at tea time tho. Had pizza today but just a rolls yesterday so I think it evens out  

Re christmas. .. ive really struggled to get in the christmas spirit, I ordered most  of my gifts off buy a gift as they had £10 off your order so I split the up and saved a fortune! And they've nearly all arrived!!

Hopefully the christmas carol services will get me feeling festive xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I am truly sorry hun  It's so hard to accept that it didn't work after everything you've been through.  Are you taking any time off work? Don't feel like you have to rush back. I did and regretted it then ended up going on the sick a few days later.  You've been through an emotional and physical roller coaster. Just take your time and let yourself heal at your own pace.  You have some frosties which is great and with an FET there's no horrible ohss to deal with so your body will be less stressed which can only be a good thing. We have two blast frosties and we are planning on having them both transferred hopefully in January x

Oh just to mention if you want an earlier review ring the clinic and ask them to put on your notes that you would prefer an earlier review. I asked specially hence why my review is next week x


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, I'm so sorry to hear your news. After all you've been through it must feel like a kick in the teeth.  I'm so sorry. 

Hello everyone else!  How are you all?  I'm embarking on a massive wrapping mission this weekend and then have to start packing. We're away for Christmas this year so there's loads to squeeze into the car.  

Midwife appointment was good and she's coming on Monday to do my booking appointment.  I still feel worried I'm cursing it by seeing her so early but she was glad I did as the paperwork gets held up over Christmas and she wants to make sure scam dates are booked.  

X


----------



## scaredy_cat

*Leanne* -   Hope you're getting in some nice stuff to treat yourself before Xmas..

*Pixanne* - Happy wrapping weekend! I'm almost all done with my present wrapping (pats self on back!) Goodness knows how it's all fitting in the car though! Yay, glad it's happening on Monday!

*Shadow* - How are you feeling these days? You're off work right?

Oh I'd totally forgotten about the GTT - At the very end last time they made me take the test as I had so many things wrong, they thought they'd add it to the mix, turned out I did have it but supremely borderline and now I think they'll be testing me for it again which royally sucks.


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

It's gone very quiet on here. Just thought I'd check in to see how you all are. Currently in York enjoying a lovely couple of days Christmas shopping and browsing the markets. Just eaten a hearty breakfast and now off to see the Minster and enjoy some ice skating.  

Feeling loads better in my self. DP and I have had some much needed quality time together.  The one good thing to come out of this journey so far is that I feel so much closer to DP.  He's amazing 

Looking forward to our review tomorrow and planning our next FET.

How is everyone else getting on?  Leanne - how are you doing hun?

Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girlies,

How we all doing?

Katy - lovely to hear from you. It sounds like your having a lovely time. Reading your post have me renewed hope that things will get better in time. How you feeling about your review? Can't wait to hear the next plan of action. Maybe we will be cycling together again.  How long was it again from your otd And your review letter? I totally understand and appreciate your thoughts about feeling closer to your dh as a result of all this. I feel exactly the same too. 

I've had a bad weekend feeling very sad (ok so that's a massive understatement- I've been devastated) but I'm feeling much better today. On Saturday I couldn't bring myself to get out of bed and just lay crying all day feeling sorry for myself. I had stupid thoughts about things and then that would set me off again. Yesterday I forced myself to get up showered and went out for lunch with DH. I decided that he was hurting enough without hurting even more watching me suffer, so it was that reasoning that drove me on to try to change my mentality, thinking and reasoning. 

Today has been a god send. My dearest mum has flown over from N.Ireland to be with me for a few days. It was so emotional for both of us at the airport. How I managed to hold back the tears I'll never know.... Perhaps I'm all dried out over the last few days. It feels so good to have my mum here. We are gonna have a few days doing girlie things and finish my xmas shopping. We had a long chat this morning and she wants me to delete the photo of my blastocyst from my phone. I know she is right but I don't feel quite ready to do that yet. In time I know I will but not just yet. I'm kinda comparing it to like someone passing away and making the decision to delete their telephone number from my phone. It's weird thinking that way, but to me, my little blast was real. I know it wasn't a baby.. But it felt like it to me. 

My work have been absolutely fantastic. Given that I work in an all male environment, I must say, the kindness and support I've been shown has made a truly horrifying situation bearable. Some men just run away when it comes to "ladies problems" but I cannot fault how great they have been. One of the lads even offered his annual leave allowance to me so I could take more time off as I used all mine for the treatment. I didn't take him up on the offer but I thought it was so sweet. After a few days off I'm feeling much stronger and will return to work as normal again at the end of the week. I'm still sad but I need to be positive and plan my next time. I count my lucky stars and appreciate that I do have more chances. 

Pixanne- great news that midwife appt went well. How was your mammoth wrapping session?? I find xmas wrapping quite therapeutic... Well... Maybe only if all the presents are square it rectangular. Anything else and I'm stomped!!   are you going anywhere nice for xmas? Xx

Shadow- how you doing hun? Did the carol services perk you up for xmas?? It always makes me feel Christmassy hearing the carol singers. Sounds like you are one of the lucky ones having your gifts delivered on time. It's on the news that there's a massive backlog through the country!!! Xx 

Chloe - how you doing hun? I hope the horrid ohss is settling down.  Have you bought your shares in Cadbury yet??   xx

Scaredycat - how are you?? Crappy news about another GTT... But all for the greater good eh I'm sure we would all agree to thousands of them if it means a little miracle at the end!! Hope your keeping well hun. Xx 

Hazel- are you ok hun?? I'm a little worried we haven't heard anything from you since your last news about the bleed. I'm praying you are ok xx


Well off now to enjoy a nice bath. It's the one main thing I've missed most. I've been chilling 2 bottles of wine since Friday and can't face them!! But I'm loving my bath!! Ha. 

Hope you are all keeping well. Xxxxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies


Scaredy cat. .. i go back to work on Saturday - I can't wait which is a strange concept! But 3months on my own at home or in hospital im really looking forward to it!! It'll only be a couple of hrs but better than my own company xx

Katy ... glad your having some much needed r and r with dh. I'm sat waiting for a hair cut rather than venturing round the streets with my dh who is desperately trying to buy me stocking fillers ! Bless him xx

Leanne ... im glad you are being well supported - our job isn't the most understanding in the world!! I loved the carol service and my rehearsal but it did tire me out! I have 2 pressies left to arrive now! I think I have been v lucky x sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## HazelW

Leanne, what nice colleagues you have. I'm ok, had a reassurance scan this morning and everything is still spot on for dates. I'm still bleeding on and off but if there is something wrong with the baby then the inevitable will happen eventually and there's nothing I can do about it. If the bleeding is coming from outside my cervix, as the doctor thought last week, then body, do your worst - you can't hurt the baby! I'm trying to be level headed and sensible but I know if anything goes wrong I'll be a wreck! Still, nothing has yet so fingers crossed.


----------



## Leanne5

Aahhhh hazel... So lovely to hear from you! 

That such good news that your scan went well. I know it's easy from someone to say who hasn't gone through it.. But some women can bleed quite a bit throughout pregnancy. Can't be a nice thing to endure but as you say... If they reckon it's outside your cervix... Your little bean will be nice and safe continuing to snuggle and grow!! Im so chuffed for you. Long may it continue. 

Wishing you a healthy pregnancy Hun. Do keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne - your post brought me to tears   it's so nice having support from your mum. It's a really tough process. Your colleagues sound amazing too!

Hazel - that's really positive re your scan. Sorry the bleeding is still there.

Katy - York sounds lovely, how nice to be enjoying you quality time with your DH. I love Christmas time!

I've been very nervous since my clear blue conception test showed 2-3 weeks on Saturday, despite being 6 days on from my last 2-3 week reading.  I'm still feeling dodgy. I've been trying to put positive thoughts out there but I have 7 days to wait until our scan.

X


----------



## shadow2013

Chloe ... try and stay calm hunny, im know nothing can help if you've had a bad experience in the past. If you are constipated you will get low aches and feel uncomfortable - try some lactulose or fybogel - at least if you feel a bit more comfy it might help. Is it worth calling and if they will bring your scan forwards? They may consider history and worry. I have my fingers crossed and we're all here for you xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne -  glad you're feeling a little better . Lovely that your Mum  is coming over to stay for a few days. It will be a nice distraction for you. Goodness knows you need it after what you've been through. In answer to your questions, my OTD was the 17th but due to having to go back 3 times to have my bloods done following chemical my case didn't actually go to the MDT meeting till the 4th December.  Then I got my review letter on the 9th December saying my review was on the 16th Dec.  We must have got a cancellation or something as the woman on reception was saying we'd probably have to wait till end of Jan for a review.  Looking forward to planning some dates for FET.

Shadow - lovely to hear from you.  Hope ohss symptoms have settled down now.  Enjoy your time back at work x

Hazel - good to hear you have received some reassurance around the bleeding. It must be so worrying. X

Chloe - hope everything goes ok with your scan next week. Try not to read too much into symptoms. Symptoms can come and go  from what I understand. Good luck hun x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Shadow, thank you, it is great to know there are people that understand here. I've found so much info that says the clear blue aren't very accurate. I've just had my thyroxine upped as bloods last week showed I'd taken a dip. I'm hoping that will give me a boost if it's needed. I'm off for a hypnotherapy session tmw to try to get some more positive vibes. I'm actually too scared to bring my scan forward at the moment. I think it's very possible my feelings could be more bowel than uterus related. I've been struggling to eat tea as feel as if I've gone off my food. If I get hungry I do get IBS type symptoms.

I hope all is good with you and you're not getting too bored at home. You will soon be bored of work again   

Thanks Katy. I know I'm probably being neurotic. I was quite negative Saturday and then really positive yesterday. Maybe tmw will be a good day!! x


----------



## Pixanne

Lovely to see a flurry of messages from my lovely ladies! 

Chloe, I've veered between being loose and constipated since starting the cyclogest. I'm like that all through pregnancy though so don't read into your poo situation. Also being achey in your uterus is normal. Even af pains are normal as you stretch. 

Leanne,  there is no pain like a bfn. You do need to grieve properly because you have lost something dear. You will feel better with time but this is a process that you can't hurry.

Katy, the Christmas markets sound lovely. I've not been to York But would love to. 

Afm, very sad news for a friend of mine who had her 12w scan and all is far from well. It's really brought it home how far from being clear of the woods we are. I have a GTT test tomorrow and my second scan on Fri and I'm paranoid something is going to be wrong.  I so envy women that can just do this the normal way and don't analyse every twinge and decision.

X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Pixanne

So sorry to hear about your friend   had she had earlier scans? You just can't believe 12 weeks is the first time you get a scan on the NHS for a 'normal' pregnancy!! 

Good luck with your test today. And scan on Friday. I am sure all with be ok but can understand the nervousness. It seems to be  perfectly normal to worry!

My stomach feels better today. I felt as if I'd been kicked in the lower stomach the last couple of days but I did quite a bit of lifting on sat, I was downhearted after my clear blue test and was helping out with my friends 4 year old who is a real lump and kept climbing high play structures when we took them on a walk, I would have just left it to DH if I hadn't felt so down about my result.

I decided in the night that I would do another conception test as it's really playing on my mind. I peed in a pot this morning thinking I could dip it when I've bought it later but it's just occurred to me that you may not be able to keep urine. The internet isn't clear. I did my wee at 8am and didn't keep it in the fridge. I know there were lots of ladies who had to take their urine to the clinic. What was the policy re refrigeration? 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Just found some other stuff on the net that says HCG reduces in standing urine so I will throw my pee away. God I'm really sorry, I'm annoying myself so god knows what everyone else thinks of me! I need a big slap in the face!!!


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe, I'd have thought your wee would've been fine but you'd probably have doubted the result (we all do! ) so best get your test today and do it first thing. Clearblue can be dodgy and everyone's hcg is different so don't put too much by them.  The only thing that tells you for sure is your scan bur you've got no reason to worry. Nor do I though and it doesn't stop me! 

X


----------



## HazelW

I read on here somewhere that somebody's clear blue didn't change to 3+ until they were nearly 10 weeks or something. Certainly well over 3 weeks anyway! I wouldn't worry about it. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Guys

I'm showing +3 and over the moon. Hopefully I can chill out now xx


----------



## Pixanne

Aw pleased for you Chloe.  When's your scan?  X


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Pixanne, I'm so relieved!! I had read a lot about them not being very accurate but I just couldn't get the negative thoughts out of my head after the wrong result on Saturday! My scan is Monday I will be 6 weeks and 5 days   x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Chloe - that's fabulous news, you must be so relieved  x

Pixanne - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Wishing you all the best for your scan on Friday x

AFM Well we've now had our review and it looks like we will be starting treatment for our FET around mid-Jan with the transfer hopefully in the week commencing the 9th Feb. I have to ring the clinic on day 1 of my next cycle which should be next Tuesday and then start the lovely buserelin on day 21. Really pleased to have the dates planned and now we can relax and enjoy Christmas


----------



## Pixanne

Yay Katy!  Fab news.  We will all be here as your cheerleaders x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy
That's fab news   not long to wait now, and hopefully you can have a nice time over Xmas with plenty to look forward to in the New Year.
I am relieved yes. I don't think I realised how anxious I have been so am really pleased I did take the plunge to do another clear blue. I'm still so nervous about Monday's scan but am trying to work on the PMA. I have been seeing a hypnotherapist since we started IVF. I have found it a big help. I'm spending a fortune but I don't know where I would be without hypnotherapy and acupuncture at the mo!
I really like our thread, it seems so much more personal than the BFP I've followed. I hope they keep this going!
x


----------



## Leanne5

Pixanne - how did your test go hun? Hope all is well. Really sorry to hear about your friend. It really does make it hit home that the stressing never stops even with a BFP. 

Chloe - glad to hear things are progressing well for you too. I had been meaning to reply earlier about your urine query. But just for anyone else wondering- the urine is ok for a test for 24 hours If kept refridgerated. I used to be a biomedical scientist and I used to do the pregnancy tests sent in from gp surgerys. If we recieved them on an afternoon they were put in fridge and tested the next day. Glad you don't have to worry about this anymore tho and your other test showed what you wanted it too. I agree with this thread being really nice now. I feel like I've really got to know you all despite never meeting. Still weird to think I was sitting opposite Katy In our waiting room and not even knowing!! Haha. Xx

Shadow/hazel - how you girls doing? Xx

Katy- that's fab news about your review and starting dates. I bet it's given you something to aim towards now. With xmas and new year coming up, it will be here before you know it. My file does to the doctors on Thursday. I'm gonna call on Friday and ask if there are any cancellation appointments. Did they say anything about what they would do different next time? I hope they were able to answer any questions you may have had. Xx

AFM - I'm enjoying some quality time with my mum. It's been a god send having her here and although Id like to say she's taken my mind off everything, she's Certainly helped make it a little easier. Today was the first day I ventured out. I walked into the shopping centre via one of the shops back entrances and I walked straight into the newborn baby clothes. Mum saw the look on my face and ushered me away and I think if she hadn't been there Id have had a melt down. We enjoyed a day shopping elsewhere but my other wobbly moment was walking through the shopping centre and hearing kiddies singing xmas carols. It brought a lump to my throat but I'm proud to say I held it together. All in all I think today was a success.  
Finishing off the xmas shopping tomoro and then mum goes home on Thursday and I'm back to work. I always get emotional when she leaves but my New Years resolution is to fly back home every 2-3 months instead of once a year.
Katy's dates have made me hopeful that I will get to start again soon. Perhaps the end of Jan or start of feb. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Aww thanks ladies. 

This really is a nice thread. As much as I appreciated the support earlier in this thread I did feel it was hard for me to keep up all the posts. There's definitely a nice number of is now and I feel like we are all on the same wavelength. We should get it moved to the long term chat section or whatever the category is called 

Leanne - so pleased your Mum is around to look after you and lift your spirits. I know what you mean about the meltdown comment.  I was at the metro today and was just about to walk through the entrance and there was this huge billboard with the words " why not adopt?" If it had been a few weeks ago I would have had a major meltdown.  I think ringing on Friday is a good idea. I asked the nurse today how i managed to get in early and she said because you requested it so I think they will try their best to accommodate.  They didn't mention anything about doing things differently next time. Obviously there'll be no stimulation drugs so no ohss which I believe will help reduce my stress levels. That can only be a good thing


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies

I'm really enjoying this thread too ... we put so much trust and support to each other it's strange just to walk away despite not knowing each other I think we have a good understanding of each other! 

Katy that's excellent news hun, a nice Christmas and then time to et going again - definitely be here cheering you on!! Xx

Leanne I'm so glad you are enjoying time with your mum and I love you new yr resolution! Will be here cheering you on still as well my lovely xx

Chloe I agree you can get a bit lost in the bfp thread as there are so many people on it but great for advice at the same stage xx

Hazel hope you are doing well

AFM ... after a really rough couple of days being worried I might end up back I hospital I feel better today - my dh has been terrified but excellent. Hoping my bloods are ok but that will be a telling tale with how I was feeling get the results later! The phlebotomists were lovely, the one who called me thru was like oh no coz im so awkward! In a nice way and then it took all three of them to take my blood but said it was lovely to see me looking so well and wished me and baby well which I thought was lovely! X


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

I like this thread and plan to stay here. 

Shadow,  oh no!  That's rubbish. I bet you're looking forward to 12w and everything calming down. 

Leanne, I'm so glad your mum has been looking after you. Mine lives four minutes away and I love it. 

Katy, I bet you're counting down the hours to get started now! 

Chloe, not long until Monday!  

Afm, I'm off to Olympia tonight and can't wait!  A nice night out then one day to get through and then it's scan day. I do hope everything is okay (obviously! ). The midwife has referred me to the gd consultant and I have my 12w scan date so still worrying I've cursed it by getting organised too early!  Tell me off,  ladies!

X


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

I've not been coming on here and I'm on my phone so can't do personals I'm sorry!!

Just to let you know had my review today and we can start our FET when we are ready!

I have a work commitment in feb so will prob start just after then!

Having a programmed FET so have to take suprecur and some tablets but won't be as intense as a fresh cycle.

Feeling positive as the consultant was really positive!! 

Hope your all doing well and looking forward to Santa!! Cx


----------



## shadow2013

Pixanne ... ive just got my scan date thru for the 30th! 12 wks on Christmas Day and it's sooo close im really hoping things are settling. I've been getting prepared to hun, dh has suggested going to babies r us or a big mother care store for a wander and look at what we might need.

Charmers ... hey hun that's excellent news,  will be rooting for you when you're ready xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hello ladies 😊

Great to hear from you Charmars, and how exciting that you have also got some exciting plans for the New Year.

Leanne - I hope you've enjoyed another nice day with your mum and that sati goodbye won't be too sad.

Pixanne - I hope you enjoy Olympia - is that the dressage?

Shadow - so sorry to hear you've been feeling rough again, was it the OHSS? Did you get your bloods back? Do you always struggle to have your blood taken or is it because of the 'thick blood' which OHSS causes? Mine shot out last time they took blood so figured there wasn't much stickiness about mine!

I have just got a midwife appointment through, I made a right div of myself as thought it said 22 Dec 9.30am so rang to tell her it was same day as my IVF scan. Only for her to point out it is 22 Jan!!!  

My belly has bloated up again today. Had a terrible night, awake between 2.30 and 6 am. I was starving. I feel like the increased thyroxine dose has kicked in!! Also it's defo got things moving in he belly region, which could be embarrassing as we are off to friends for a takeaway and I'm already particularly windy pops  

I've been over thinking things of course. I will be so relieved to get to Monday and get the Ok  

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey chloe ... i think it was,  it felt exactly the same just less painful. I had my father in law over today and being completely taken over by baby brain I forgot to ring for the results so will ring in the morning. I have set a reminder on my phone!! Haha xx

Hope you enjoy the takeaway


----------



## Chloe889

Ouch, I'm pleased you've improved Shadow. It sounds quite good that the hosp haven't rung you - hopefully no news is good news?

My takeaway was lovely, I had a healthy version of George's - salmon and rice. Totally unheard of for me. My taste buds really seem to have changed??

Fingers crossed for a good nights sleep! Although I'm already feeling pecking again - grr, surely not??
x


----------



## Pixanne

Eek  scan day tomorrow! X


----------



## Chloe889

Eek, good luck Pixanne!

Did you get your results today Shadow? I hope all is ok?

I hope you're doing ok Leanne, I'm sure you had a sad farewell today but hopefully work will take your mind off things.

Katy - I agree re this thread, there's a good number of us and I feel like we all care about how each other is doing. 

I've had a good day catching up with work, I feel like I can breathe a little easier, it was beginning to stress my out how behind I was.

Does anyone know what week you should get an obstetrician appointment - I am expecting one due to lack of thyroid and parathyroids

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey chloe!  I got my results thank you hun. All back to normal apart from my white cell count which is only 1 over but has been consistent! Back to work on Saturday just for 3hrs a day until next yr.

I had a midwife booking app at 9 wks and my next one at 18 wks,  not sure if that helps?

Pixanne ...yey for tomorrow xx

I'm off shopping tomorrow morning and then a sleepy afternoon before a carol service in the eve, opening with a solo verse of once in royal David's city! Must practice my breathing! Xx


----------



## HazelW

Ooh Shadow, how exciting! I love that bit of carol services, it makes me start to feel Christmassy! Then I cry at Away In A Manger because it makes me think of friends who have lost children - Bless all the dear children in thy tender care. I'm such a wuss!


----------



## Katy_81

Just a quick one to say good luck to Pixanne for today. Let us know how you get on. X

Happy Friday to all  x


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls, how we all doing today? 

Pixanne - goodluck for your scan hun. Got everything crossed that it will be all fine and you had nothing to worry about. Do keep us updated. How was Olympia? Xx

Charmars - lovely to hear from you hun. That's great that you can start FET as soon as you want. Sounds like you, me and Katy will be doing it roughly at the same time. Katy perhaps will beat us to starting first. Great to hear your positivity. 2015 will be our year. Big hugs xx

Shadow - that's great to hear your bloods are back to normal. My white cell count had been raised too but clinic said it was to be expected after EC etc.. So it sounds very positive for you that everything else is back to where it should be. Enjoy your shopping today and goodluck for your big solo!!! Oh I love xmas and carol services!!! Have you been to baby's r us yet? Exciting!!! Xx

Chloe - how you doing hun? Has the tummy settled down? Is it still ohss lingering? Hope your feeling less stressed now that you caught up on some work. Sorry i can't help with the obstetrician question..I've never been through this before. Maybe Pixanne would know? Xx

Hazel- how you doing hun? I totally agree..xmas carols can be quite emotional. I got a lump in my throat hearing the kids singing in the shopping centre a few days ago. Xx

Katy - how's my newc buddy doing? I agree about getting this thread moved to the long term place. Id be lost without you girls!! You've been there through my darkest hours.. And I'll always appreciate that. Are you all partied out now before xmas or have you got more xmas party's to go to?? Hope your keeping well hun xx

AFM - im doing ok. Yesterday I said goodbye to my mum at airport which is emotional at the best of times. Just looking forward to flying back home in March to see the family again. It's not too far away. Then I had my first day back at work. It went surprisingly well. My bosses came to speak to me and I was able to speak without crying which is a first. I think I've slowly come to terms with things and although I still have my sad days.. I'm getting more and more positive and looking forward to trying again in the very near future. My supervision were great and paired me with my best friend to work so he looked after me. We went to a job where there was a 4 week old baby girl. She was absolutely adorable. I could have stood staring at her for hours but then I remembered I had a job to do!' Haha. Working all weekend and to be honest I think it's what I've needed. It's sooo busy and it doesn't give me time to sit and mope around and dwell on things. So all is good with me.. Or at least as good as they can be. Glad to say all my xmas shopping is now done with exception of xmas food so I can relax slightly. I might do an online shop so I don't have to tackle the tesco queues. I love seeing people fight over turkeys!! I just feel like shouting... It's a turkey for goodness sake. Chill out!!! Haha. 

Anyway... I'm gonna have to get up And go post my xmas pressies to family far and wide. Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Speak soon girlies xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Is anyone else watching jeremy Kyle text Santa this morning?? 
I'm a sobbing whimpering wreck!! He's giving presents to vulnerable ill children and their carers/charities!! I can't stop the tears!!! Happy tears tho!!! Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Scan was great!  Baby is large so I need to watch my blood sugars but all good.

Leanne,  I'm glad you're starting  to feel brighter. Just think - you can really enjoy Christmas as hopefully next year you'll be breast feeding a new born and on the wagon!  Olympia was brilliant.  My horse's grand sire is the same as Valegro's sire so I always hope some of his pixie dust might rub off into her.  I doubt it! 

Katy, great news you can get started quickly again. How exciting!  I'll be dusting off my pm pom.

Chloe,  have you seen your gp or midwife yet?  I would asap after your scan and get booked in to your chosen hospital then all your appointments will be sent to you.  My midwife did my booking this week as she wanted to make sure my 12w scan date was sorted.  

Charmers, I'm going to be exhausted with all this cheer leading!  You and Katy are going to keep me busy. 

Shadow, so glad to hear all is well. 

Hazel, I lI've carols too. In fact I love all Christmas music and have it on constantly from November! 

Well I'm going for a quick lie down. Dd1 is at her preschool Christmas party. Dd2 was allowed to stay for the first hour with me too while father Christmas visited. So cute! !! 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Fab news Pixanne!! So pleased to hear your little one is doing well  

Just a quick one from me as I'm back in bed having been awake since 3am   this lack of sleep is beginning to get very annoying!!

X


----------



## Katy_81

Pixanne I was so relieved and happy for you when I read your post  excellent news! X 

Chloe -  Hope you can get some sleep before Christmas! X

Leanne - hi hun. I'm fine thanks. Not quite partied out yet. Out tomorrow night with friends. Really looking forward to it.  I  welled up a bit when I read about you saying goodbye to your Mum.  I live far from my parents too. It's hard sometimes. Glad work are being so supportive.  Hope we csn be cycle buddies but I suspect I'll be starting a bit before you. Did you ring and ask for a cancellation? X

Shadow - enjoy your carol service this evening!  Are you singing?? How exciting! X

Charmers - lovely to hear from you. So glad you are feeling more positive. I'll be having my FET in Feb. Maybe we will be cycle buddies? That would be cool  x

Hazel - hope everything is going well for you x

AFM feeling very Christmassy. Off out tomorrow night with friends and very much looking forward to it. Finished my Christmas shopping too which is such an amazing feeling   IVF-wise I'm really hoping my AF is going to turn up on time so we can start our FET cycle. Knowing my body it will probably end up 2 weeks late or something.


----------



## Pixanne

Hope you've had some sleep Chloe!

Katy, Aw I love Christmas.  So much work before hand though!  We're going away so I'm hoping dh will let me have a bit of a break! 

Just a quick one from me today. Suffering a real lack of sleep! 

Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Morning all

I slept    !!

I'm sorry to hear you didn't Pixanne  

Katy - I hope you have a fun night tonight  

Shadow - how did your solo go? I'm very impressed I was the only girl at junior school not to be selected for the choir! My mum was so upset that I might feel left out that she pulled me out of school when they went on their choir trips, so I didn't mind  

Leanne - what work is it that you do? Do you often work with babies?  They are amazing aren't they. Ive always been worried since the battle with fertility probs as you hear of others who get to the stage they can't look at a baby. I would never want to get like that, esp not I have nieces and nephews and godchildren.

I'm so pleased it's the weekend. Not that I've got anything exciting. Planned, I can just sleep in the day knowing work people won't be chasing me   ah the little things!

Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Sorry I forgot to say Pixanne - I hope you can manage to get a sleep in. I just feel so much rougher with lack of sleep. Can't imagine how difficult it is for you with 2 little ones to run after!

Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls

Pixanne - did you manage to get a good sleep hun? Must be tough going with two little ones too and being tired. 

Chloe - glad to hear you've had a good sleep!! Solves everything doesn't it? (Well almost everything haha). I am a police officer hun (please don't hold that against me) haha   . I must admit I love my job but it's changed so much in recent times with all the government cuts so it is more stressful than it Used to be. I see kiddies Quite a lot in my line of work. I agree about the worry of becoming bitter and not being able to look at children when struggling with infertility but I've found I've gone the opposite way, if that makes sense. What I do struggle with is seeing my "customers" who abuse their bodies with drugs, alcohol and goodness knows what else, and who still seem to be able to become pregnant at the drop of a hat. It really really angers me. They just don't give a damn and then the lives those poor little kiddies are subjected too...it's heartbreaking. I think in time I would like to specialise in child protection for that reason. 

Katy - sounds like you've been having loads of fun over the festive period. Just what the doctor ordered!!   how have the hangovers been fairing??   
Are you originally from newcastle and your parents moved away or vice versa? 
I moved here for university 13 years ago and never went home. It never gets any easier saying goodbye after visits even after all this time. My mum did ask me if I ever considered moving back.. Id never say never but don't think DH would be keen. 

Shadow- how did your carol service go? Hope you are keeping well

AFM - I totally forgot to call clinic yesterday to ask for a cancellation as I was rushing around before work. However, the postman brought me a letter today with my review date of 21st january.  I'm quite happy with that but I wish it was sooner. I'm gonna phone on Monday and see if there are any cancellation appointments as planned. They had said that they wanted me to have 2 AF (one natural) before starting again. If that's the case- all being well i would be due my second on 10th january. I know FET starts on day 21 of cycle.. Just wondering if I had that appointment on 21st.. Would they be able to start me straight away around about 30th January (day 21)  or am I wishful thinking?!! I guess I'll have to call and ask. 
I'm working all weekend which is knackering but makes the days go quicker. I'm off for a few days over xmas then working all over new year. So fingers crossed my review will be here before I know it. 

My friend text me this morning to tell me she was pregnant and was apologising. She is trying naturally and recently had two miscarriages. She was due to test on the same day as my OTD and had text back then to say it was negative. A week later and it's come back positive. I felt really bad as she kept saying sorry as she knows what I'm going through but I can honestly say I'm over the moon for her. I'm just praying it all goes to plan this time. 

Katy.. What date are you hoping to start?  Xx

Anyway must go dash and get my stuff ready for work.. No rest for the wicked! Ha. 
I hope all you lovely ladies are keeping well and enjoying your weekend. Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

The carol service was amazing and my solo went well - my fellow alto is due on Xmas eve and another lady is waiting for her daughter to give birth as labour has now been 3days! I have to say I did struggle towards the end of the service so very achey!  And was upset I couldn't join in with the mulled wine xx

Leanne ... I've been working on several child abuse cases before ivf, in fact during the second round I was called to crown court to testify - not too scary at all! Luckily I got stood down. I find these cases very fulfilling when 'we win' but like you watching all the abuse and pregnancies is hard!!

AFM ... i went back to work this morning which was overwhelming to say the least and very tiring! I am working till Christmas eve and then off till 29th so back working days over new yr with dh working a wk of nights.

Enjoy your relaxing weekends girlies xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne - your job sounds really interesting but I can imagine it must be awful seeing those people abusing their bodies.

My friend conceived her second child just after she find out I was pregnant 2 years ago, I had told her v early on at 5 weeks as another friend had guessed when we were out at dinner. I found out much later she had literally gone home to get on the case as said they wanted their second and she wanted to be on maternity leave with me. I then miscarried, she found out she was pregnant but didn't tell me for ages as was worried how I would take it. I was quite upset that she had chosen to keep it a secret from me for that reason. 

Hi Shadow - good to hear your solo went well and that you're back at work - I hope you adapt and it isn't too draining. I've been aching a lot too, is it just pregnancy? I feel like everything is a big effort, maybe a combination of getting heavier and lazier for me  

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - no hangover this morning whoop whoop  incredibly tired though so may retire for a snooze pretty soon. Was a good night though and I got to wear my sparkly shoes which made me happy.  

I live in Durham currently. I'm originally from Teesside but moved here for work. My parents moved down south about 5 years ago. They are talking about moving to the Yorkshire Dales which will be nice as they'll be a lot closer .

I think it's worth you seeing if you can get a cancellation. I haven't had two AFs yet. My 2nd is due on Xmas eve so I'll ring the clinic  on that day and they will book me in  and start on day 21. Which should be about the 14th Jan I think. Got my prescription  so just need to pick up the drugs at some point.  X

Chloe - hope you are enjoying a relaxing  weekend.  Have you got a scan coming up soon? 

Shadow - glad your so went well   I bet you can't wait to have a nice break over Christmas. Hope you're not in too much discomfort. Are the symptoms getting any better?

Pixanne - are you sleeping any better? When's your next scan?  X


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Katy, well done on the no hangover!  My dh had his Christmas do and was drinking everything under the sun,  didn't get to bed until 3.45 and had no hangover. I was actually a bit cross as I thought he should suffer! 

Chloe,  is tomorrow your big day?  Exciting! !!

Shadow,  glad your solo went well. Take it easy at work.

Chloe,  the aches and lethargy are normal in the early days.

Leanne,  thank the Lord for people like you. I would lose my rag seeing unfit or abusive parents. I definitely couldn't keep to protocols or follow a rule book. 

Hello to everyone I've missed! 

Afm, I'm meant to be doing my big packing effort as we're going away for ten days tomorrow.  I'm lying on my bed. That's not going to get the packing done.  

X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy - that sounds like you did well on the hangover front   I look weekend napping!! I hope you fitted yours in?

Pixanne - are you going abroad or off to stay with family? My DH was out on the beers with his best friend yesterday, he is still in his dressing gown. I left then to it and stayed at my parents. Not that I had a great night sleep but better than I'm sure it would have been..

My scan is tmw, I'm really nervous!! I'm really hoping everything will be good but my mind keeps going back to the bad experience before and am petrified of having. To deal with people over Xmas if this is the case. Fingers crossed  

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Chloe, so exciting to have your scan tomorrow! 

Katy, well done with the no hangover! My symptoms are  slowly subsiding and im more comfy most of the time, although coughing and sneezing hurt my ovaries so im guessing they are still big.

I'm off out to the works do tonight and I'm not sure I'll manage to stay awake! Off for drinks and then a curry - which I can't eat!! I'm sure there'll be an alternative. ...

Pixanne you are right about it being an effort in early pregnancy - I completely lost it yesterday soooo emotional and very down due to being cold and tired I think! Today at work went much better!

Leanne, hope your getting on at work ok - my shift are in a very silly mood playing many a festive prank, today they brought one of the lads lockers upstairs to the report room and wrote his name in stickers ... he'd been sat looking at it for over an hr when I left and not noticed!! Oh and they'd filled his shoes with the hole punch leftovers! 

I'm sat watching carols by candlelight from the royal Albert Hall with the Mozart festival choir and it's amazing ... supposed to be stitching a tinsel Christmas tree to my top for this eve, hand crafted christmas jumper! !


----------



## Sharry

Ladies can I remind you to keep the pregnancy chat for the Babydust threads.

Sharry xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sharry - do the same rules apply now that everyone has finished treatment and the people left here are just friends who want to keep in touch regardless of whether they were successful with treatment or not?  If so, is it possible to have this thread moved to the long term section? I'd still very much like to hear how these ladies are getting on.


----------



## Leanne5

Sharry - I agree with Katy.  Even though my treatment didn't work, I'm more than happy and really like hearing how the girls are getting on with their pregnancies. Xx


----------



## Sharry

While the thread is still in cycle buddies there should be minimal pregnancy chat, the thread will be moved to long term buddies if it is still being used in a few months. 

Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Not quite sure where to go after that?! I really hope we can stay in touch, it's one of the few threads I'm comfortable on.

Well, as you can probably guess by the time of this post, I'm struggling to sleep again! I had an innocent pot for tea - Malaysian curry, I'm going to have to avoid anything spicy I think in future, after being awake for an hour I started with heartburn. Mind you can't say that had anything to do with the insomnia on Thursday or Saturday. Maybe I'll feel better when I become more active again..

I can't believe we are only 3 days away from Christmas!

We have my stepson with us overnight on 23rd so Christmas Eve will be our official Christmas Day! 

Don't think I dare mention the 's' word but it's 9.30am  

x


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

I feel really sad by Sharry's post. There's only a few of us now and our conversation has become very natural. It's sad that we have to stick to rules just because we have to wait to be moved. As everyone has finished tx I don't see why we can't relax a bit. 

Anyway,  Chloe,  there's probably a bit of anxiety keeping you awake as you're so close to your scan now.  I know this sounds silly,  but try setting yourself a firm bedtime routine each night at the same time that doesn't deviate. That definitely helps. 

Shadow,  how was your work do? 

Hello everyone else! 

Afm, hi ho hi ho it's off to beautiful devon we go!  I'm looking at the pile of stuff we need to fit in the car and thinking eeeer,  that's not going to fit.  I've charged dh with packing it!  X


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies

I just wanted to pop in and say hello and wish you all a Merry Christmas.
I am sorry I have been MIA for a bit. After my mc I had hideous migraines and sickness non stop for a week. Was booked in for op this week as it was silent mc and everything still in there   but thankfully things started moving naturally the night before and I insisted on having a scan first - good thing, they canceled the op. Within a day of things getting moving the migraines and sickness dropped and I felt like I had come back to planet earth. 

Really don't know what our options are for the future now but we will go to the clinic in the new year and hopefully see DH's consultant too and then take things from there.

Sorry for the me post and sorry for not being about, I have literally not been able to do anything other than sit in a dark room until a couple of days ago. 

I hope everyone is getting on well, I will have a catch up read over the next few days. 

Wishing you a very Merry Christmas!
Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning ladies.

I'm a bit gutted today. I rang the clinic this morning to try to get an earlier appointment. Apparently I've already got the earliest one and now they are booking for end of feb. When I've explained things to the nurse it seems I can't get seen any sooner as there are no appointments and me hoping to start treatment on day 21 of my natural cycle in January is just a dream - they can't do it as I need to phone up on day 1 but that's before my review appointment. So it seems I will have to wait for February cycle and start FET at end of feb. Later than I would have hoped but I guess I just gotta get on with it!!


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Pineapple - lovely to hear from you. I'm pleased you're feeling a bit better now. A horrible thing to go through but pleased it could happen naturally in the end instead of going through the op. I remember feeling so rough around the time of mine.

Leanne - so sorry to hear you can't book before your review date, that's a pain. I find dealing with reception is really difficult. If they've got enough space in the lab you may still be ok to start?

Thanks Pixanne - I'm going to try to aim for a fixed bedtime. DH keeps telling me I shouldn't sleep in the day but I don't know how that is poss when you've only had 4 hours kip?! 

x


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

I am also a little stumped by sharry telling us we can't talk freely now the cycle has finished. Does anyone else have any ideas on moving away from here so we can talk freely? 

Leanne ... i had the same problems in trying to book reviews and getting my third cycle started the clinic were at the start of their even more useless phase. At least you know it would be Feb,  I was left hanging from may to September! 

Chloe ... i too am struggling with sleep, keep having to pee - but I do sleep better when I haven't had a nap, on the very rare occasions I make it thru the day without falling asleep!!

Pineapple, im pleased nature took over and that you feel more human again. It must be the hardest thing in the world much more than a bfn so I applaud you for still being standing at the end of the process. Big hugs hunny

Pixanne ... my work do was good thank you altho I nearly fell asleep on my colleague whilst waiting for dinner - the waiters couldn't understand why I didn't want to a starter until I said that if they wanted me to projectile vomit curry I would happily have a starter. They left me alone with chicken nuggets and chips in the end but it was a struggle!! I'm shattered today esp after another night of no sleep.

Anyways now time for some laundry and another pressie wrapping session xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Ooh duh I didn't realise I missed a by off my last post, the phone rang whilst I was posting - scan went great, hb and sizes all good   

Shadow - people are so pushy sometimes! Sounds like you nipped it in the bud tho  

I normally love spicy stuff but I'm really struggling with it, only in the wee hours anyway!

Good to hear your advice re nap. I might try to push through. Although feel terribly sick, all I want to do is sleep for a little..

X


----------



## shadow2013

Yey chloe that's good to hear about your scan!! Have you tried fresh orange juice and dry ginger ale I have it half and half it has helped me loads. I've had to stop drinking hot and milky drinks too. But even a mince pie has set me off this afternoon with sicky hiccups. I've also found puzzles help distract me - sudoku and code words are my fave! It stops me sleeping but doesn't tire me out xx


----------



## Chloe889

That's funny, I'm really craving fresh orange juice! I love sudoku too - good idea - I shall try that. 

I've spoken to the midwife today as no obstetrician appointment yet and everything I've read says you should be monitored every 4-6 weeks for thyroid levels. The midwife said the GP should deal with obstetrician referral but of course having called the GP, his secretary has passed a msg back that the midwife should arrange! Confused.com

x


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies not been on here for ages but missing you all so thought I'd say.  Pineapple I'm so sorry to see about mc thinking of you.  I've missed so much sorry I haven't kept up but feel guilty coming on here pg when I know how it feels to be the one that isn't.  How is everyone?  I miss this group the other one moves to fast I can't keep up xx


----------



## Katy_81

Evening all 

Leanne - don't give up. Keep ringing the clinic as someone could ring and cancel any day.  What date will be your day 1 of cycle? You could try physically going into the clinic and speaking to reception directly. They might be less inclined to fob you off if they are speaking to you face to face. X

Fraf - lovely to hear from you. Hope things are going well? Don't feel guilty about coming on. I'm sure everyone wants to know how you're getting on x

Chloe - so pleased for you that the scan went well today x

Pineapple - lovely to see you.  Please don't  worry about not being on much. You've been through a truly horrible experience. I'm so sorry  Glad you are feeling a little better now.  Wish I could give you a big hug. I hope a virtual one will help  
X

Pixanne - I hope you have a lovely relaxing break in Devon. What a wonderful way to spend Christmas. X

Shadow - hope the present wrapping went well and you are all ready for Christmas. You deserve to put your feet up now. X

AFM well it's day 28 of my cycle and absolutely no sign of AF yet grrr. I can usually tell about 2 days before it comes as I get sore (.)(.) and slight cramps.  I suspect it might be Friday as I had PMT on Friday and I usually get that exactly 7 days before AF.  Knowing my luck it will be Christmas Day. Does anyone have any tips for inducing a period?


----------



## Pixanne

Fraf, come back to the fold!  We're a mixture of pg and soon to be on next tries. You don't need to feel guilty. 

Chloe,  fab news on your scan. Well done!  Good growing. The sleeplessness is difficult but very normal.  I'm not suffering so much this time as my dds are doing the job for me by waKing me up!  As I say,  a routine really helps. 

Shadow,  glad you had a good time. It's funny the things you go off and can't eat. I could eat curry until it comes out my ears at the moment but even suggest fish and I'll hurl! 

Pineapple, I'm sorry to hear you've been so poorly. Migraines are awful alone let alone with everything else.  I hope you're feeling better. 

Leanne, how annoying!  You just want to get on with it, don't you?  I find the waiting one of the worst bits. 

Katy, I always wore white to induce the witch. It was like she couldn't resist embarrassing me! 

Afm, we've arrived safely in Devon.  Six hours to get here.  Dds are sharing a room which could be interesting!  Amazing views from our house and so lovely here. I couldn't get a Tesco delivery slot for all the Christmas grub so dh is going at 5 am tomorrow!  What a hero! 

X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

It's a bit quiet today. I'm guessing everyone is busy with Christmas preparations. 
Well, it's day 29 of cycle today and still no sign of the witch. So, I've decided to embark on Operation AF. I've read that drinking lemon and ginger tea helps so started drinking that by the bucket load. Will see if that works


----------



## Leanne5

Just a very quick one from me... Will catch up and write more personals later..


Katy.... Having some "fun time" with hubby can bring on AF. Causes the uterus to contract.   xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi ladies

I've finally stopped feeling queasy, food is definitely the way forward but it's so hard picking the right ones for the job!!

Hi Katy - I would second what Leanne has said.. Hence why I'm totally staying away from that at the mo!!!  

Pixanne - 6 hours drive! How many pee stops was that?! I'm sure you'll have a lovely time in Devon - it sounds beautiful  

DH has finally started doing his Christmas duties and two hours in is already complaining! 

x


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies, sounds like a plan


----------



## Pixanne

Only the one pee stop!  I thought I did well! 

X


----------



## fraf77

Just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas xxxX


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Sorry I have gone a bit awol Over the last few days... It's been a mad rush coming up to Xmas and I've been working. It's been manic to say the least!! What happened to peace and goodwill to all men (and women!!) ? 

I'm a bit stomped as to what I can write on here now after not being allowed to talk about pregnancy! Should I start a new thread somewhere and call it "October girls" or something? Maybe then we can speak about anything and everything. I understand the forum rules but it's frustrating when there are only a few of us left here who enjoy talking about the pregnancies and knowing how we are all getting on etc ... And that's coming from me who didn't even have a BFP!! I love hearing how you girls are getting on...pregnant or not. 

Chloe - are you managing to sleep any better hun? Are you drinking decaf tea?? I hope your "Christmas day" today went well with the step son. Did Santa bring anything nice?? Xx

Pixanne - how you doing hun?  I hope you are having fun in Devon!! That's a massive achievement on the toilet breaks for such a long journey!! I hope you and your little pixies (and DH) have a lovely time away. Did DH manage car Tetris when packing??   xx

Pineapple - your still in my thoughts honey. I hope with each day you are getting stronger and the migraines go away. It's great to hear from you. Don't apologise for the "me" post.. That's what we are here for!! Us last few girls have developed such a lovely connection that we really can have a whinge and be done with it and not have to worry about being annoying!! Makes us feel better afterwards!! Glad that everything happened "naturally" and you didn't need an op. Have you got any plans for the new year? Xx

Shadow - how you doing? I'm laughing out loud at your projectile vomit comment. I'd love to have seen the waiters face!! Nowt wrong with chicken nuggets and chips!! Ha. 
Are you managing to sleep and better? Xx

Katy - well has the much awaited AF arrived yet?? Hope you had fun trying!!  
I'm scared to call clinic again. I might phone at the start of the new year afain after Xmas. They prob have reserved appointments for private patients!! Boohoo!! Xx

fraf - great to hear from you hun!! How are you doing?? I hope you are keeping well. You all sorted for Xmas? Xx

Afm - I'm doing good. Still a bit down some days but Xmas has been a welcome break and keeping me busy. The inlaws have just arrived and will stay a couple of days!! They've brought soooo much food.. I'm gonna be the size of a house after Xmas!! Arrrgghhhh!! Off work now until Monday which will be nice!! 

Well what's left to say is I hope you all have a lovely Xmas and Santa claus is kind to you all. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, I think we carry on as we are and hopefully the moderators will turn a blind eye. It's obvious we're just waiting to be moved. 

I just wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas and to say I hope all your wishes come true. 

Xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL since getting my BFP, if truth be told I've been a bag of nerves and didn't want to jinx anything by posting about how I was feeling...I also felt a bit like a fraud as I was so lucky to get pg first time, I didn't feel like I deserved to be here when so others have had it so hard. 

I have been keeping up with everyone and it's been lovely reading how you are all progressing.

I'm sorry to read about ladies who got a BFN, I can't imagine how that feels, wishing you all the luck in the world for the new year and hoping that 2015 will bring you the miracles you all deserve. 

Hoping that the ladies who got BFP's are keeping well, I know we have to keep pg chat to a minimum, but I hope that pregnancy is treating you well and that you are all healthy (unlike me who has the dreaded Xmas cold!) 

I just wanted to say a big MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all... You really all were a pillar of support for me during my cycle!


----------



## Pixanne

MERRY CHRISTMAS! X


----------



## Katy_81

Merry Christmas ladies! 

Dramaqueen - lovely to hear from you. Hope your cold gets better soon. Merry Christmas to you. Glad everything is going well. X

Pixanne - hope you are enjoying Christmas in Devon!  xx

Leanne - like Pixanne says I think we should be ok to stick with this thread. I think ringing the clinic again after Christmas is a good idea. Glad you are feeling much better in your self. Thanks for the rumpy pumpy tip lol. We have had lots of fun trying  but alas, the witch does not want to show up for Christmas. Enjoy the rest of your break hun x

AFM Day 30 now of cycle and still nothing. Not even the usual sore boobs that I usually get a couple of days before. The one thing I have noticed is a massive increase in libido which is weird. Think after the chemical my body is a bit messed up. I suspect AF might be a week or so late which is slightly annoying but not a huge problem.


----------



## Chloe889

I hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday?

We have had two wonderful food filled days of celebrations. Just about to tackle cooking our own turkey. Slightly harder than our usual M&S purchase but luckily DH has things under control. I have caught a horrible cold from my niece and nephew so was awake snuffling between 3 and 6am! 

I have taken a couple of paracetamol, just wondered what the thoughts were on soothers etc. I read that decongestants aren't considered safe. I don't normally take painkillers so not sure if I should now but feel rough AS...! 

x


----------



## Pixanne

Katy, annoying that the old witch is keeping you waiting. Typical! 

Chloe,  Paracetamol is absolutely fine.  I've just taken it myself for a nasty headache.  Soothers are fine but no other decongestants.  You can use saline nose drops and olbas oil and vicks. 

Afm, lovely day yesterday. We took the girls to the beach and ten had a picnic in the car with all the seats flattened which they thought was very exciting. 
X


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies hope you have all had a lovely few days. I'm starting to worry again now as I've not had any sickness past few days which is nice but worrying.  What should I do? Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Fraff - They do say it comes and go so I don't think you should be concerned. I know the more sleep I get, the less sickness - have you getting more rest over the holidays?

Katy - isn't it typical that AF doesn't turn up when you want it!!

Pixanne - thanks, I think I may be on the mend   - I find most medications mess with my stomach. I slept through in my own bed til 8am - whoop wooo (well that was with 4 pee stops but still, I wasn't awake for hours in the night   

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Fraf, really try not to worry.  It's probably just easing off as the placenta forms. That's usually why it stops.  It's All down to hormones. 

Chloe glad you got sone sleep. 

X


----------



## Charmars

Hey everyone!

Just popped on to wish you all a very happy Christmas and new year. Hope everyone is doing well and all the BFP ladies are giving well.

Xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Charmars

How are you? Have you had a lovely Christmas? 

We've had a lovely of eating curry with friends (mild one for me!) fingers crossed for a restful night on it.

X


----------



## fraf77

Thanks ladies for reassurance other day I'm just worrying.
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Pixanne

It will ease off  Fraf and don't worry when it does. As the placenta takes control your hormones will settle and you'll start feel ing better. 

X


----------



## Leanne5

hi girls,

Sorry for being so quiet...Been a manic few days with the inlaws here and Xmas. 
They have now left and I have the house to myself. Hubby has gone with them as he is going to spend new year down south as I am working nightshift and don't want him to be alone. He was also meant to take his sister and our nieces presents with him.. But in true man style.... He forgot them. So we have another trip to do next weekend! Ha. 

We had a lovely Xmas and I was spoilt rotten. I put on a brave face and it was nice that no one mentioned the ivf even tho it was constantly on my mind. Xmas morning kinda got me when opening presents and it hit me that I wouldn't have the magic of "santa" if I never had a kiddie. 
My friend brought her little girl around on Xmas eve and I let her open her presents from me. Seeing her little face light up was priceless and I couldn't help but wonder if I would ever experience that with my own child. 

Tonight after everyone left I had a little cry to myself and had such a feeling of guilt at not becoming pregnant and feeling like Id let DH down. I had text him and he was really supportive and told me not to be silly and was really positive but it's so hard. 
Anyway... When feeling crappy I did what I do best and ordered takeaway for one and sat watching elf whilst eating dominoes pizza! Ha. I've perked up and am now in bed watching TV. 

How have you all been keeping? 
Just about to jump into bed to prepare for nightshift tomoro night... But will do some personals tomoro. Xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Bless you Leanne that's made me cry.  I know that feeling all to well of thinking "it's never going to be us". Also I know how it is to think you are letting other people down it's a horrid feeling you feel like a failure it's all horrid and so unfair.  A thing so "normal" to everyone else.  I hate that people have to go through this no one should.  Big hugs Hun. I'm glad a good cry and a pizza made you feel better.  I hope everything works out for you soon and you get your family.  But remember you and your DH are still a little family a family of 2 is no less a family xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, Christmas is always a bit bitter sweet while you're on this journey.  I felt just as you did before we finally found out what was stopping us and we were successful. It's normal to feel like that. 

That said,  you do have to believe this can and will work for you. It's the only way to survive the roller coaster. It takes on average three cycles to be successful. Some take more,  some take less.  But I promise you that when (and not if ) it works for you,  the moment you hold your bundle all the pain,  all the bfns and all the needles will be forgotten. 

Chin up. 2015 brings a new start,  a new cycle and a new otd that will hold the result you want. 

X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas!

We've just got back from a few days visiting relatives. Really enjoyed seeing them but also happy to be home. 

Really tired so just a short post. Leanne - it's such a roller coaster of emotions isn't it? One minute your fine the next it just gets on top of you. You just have to remember that you have lots of attempts still to go. We are so lucky in the north east to have three free attempts and if you get frosties it becomes even more attempts.  It's still early days and I think we both have a really good chance of being mummies  

Just hang in there honey.  

AFM starting brown spotting on Friday but still no full blown AF. It's been 35 days  I'm hoping the spotting means it's coming soon. So frustrating waiting as just want to get started again.


----------



## Chloe889

I am so sorry Leanne, I want to send you big hugs  . I know how I felt when I lost my last tube, I felt as if I was a real disappointment and less of a woman but things can change very quickly..

I'm also sorry to hear your on your own for a few days   I hope work will be a good distraction.

Hi Katy - sounds like you've had a nice time, sorry to hear no sign of AF, just typical isn't it when you want it to come!

xx


----------



## Pixanne

How annoying Katy!  She did that with me with this cycle. A week late and the one cycle I really needed her to be on time!  The other thing I've done to bring her on is poas. Seems it makes my body let go,  if that makes sense. 

How are you feeling Chloe? 

Afm, went out for an amazing evening with hf last night. My mum has joined us in Devon so she sent us out.  The couple next to us got engaged!  So lovely to see that and share their happy time. I had the most incredible scallops then panicked about eating them but Googled the nhs website and apparently they're fine as long as they're cooked so phew to that. Planning to take the smalls to the zoo today as it's another lovely bright day. 

Have a lovely day. 

X


----------



## Katy_81

Evening all

Pixanne - I know it's so frustrating! I've actually been thinking about doing a poas. I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant due to our fertility issues but there's always that little thought in the back of my mind, and if anything, it might do exactly what you say it will. Sounds like you are having a really nice time down in Devon.  Hope you had a lovely time at the zoo. X

Chloe - it really is typical. I wish I had more control. Hope you are doing ok x

Not having a great time at the moment. I'm really struggling with my hormones which seem to be all over the place.  One minute i'm so irritable and keep bursting into tears the other i'm massively horny. It's awful though, it's like my body doesn't know what to do.  The brown spotting has all but stopped now. I rang the clinic today and they just said it might take some time for my body to get back to normal. I think I've accepted that I'm probably not going to have a period this month.  It's annoying but I'd rather my body be in the best place before starting treatment again.

On the plus side, maybe Leanne and Charmers will be my cycle buddies again


----------



## Pixanne

Katy, I really do think you should poas. I don't want to get your hopes up but the irritability and hhorniness are also signs of early pregnancy and with the spotting I wouldn't be surprised if it was positive. And if not,  at least you know. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Katy - do it!!! Pee on a stick!!!

I'm doing much better thanks - I've been sleeping almost through (aside from pee stops) to 6am then going back to sleep 7 til 9 or 10! I love the holidays!!!!

I haven't even needed afternoon naps the last couple of days!

We are off to stay with friends in Wales, they have a holiday home on the beach so that should be nice 😊

The nausea is still there up until after lunch but more than manageable xx


----------



## Pixanne

Happy New Year, my lovelies. 2015 brings a brand new book with 365 blank pages.  Go fill them with love,  laughter and happiness.  Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you all - I hope it brings fresh new chances and lovely bundles of joy!!

Sorry I've been awol it's just been crazy busy and ive been soooo exhausted!! 

Leanne, I remember going thru all those emotions on my first bfn, and it doesn't get easier. Keep the faith hun, you learn to find a way of coping with this journey, it does take and average of three goes but it can take more or less. It is still so much like a lottery and it doesn't seem fair but you don't need to feel guilty you should be proud of yourself for taking on this difficult journey. Big big hugs xxx

Katy I hope the witch is approaching for you, the hormones turn your life upside down and ive found that I'm still not the same and I don't think my cycles will ever be the same - but maybe that's doing three fresh cycles back to back in 12 months. Keep the faith xx

Fraf ... i find the same the other treads are so fast moving and big it's difficult to feel like you fit in! xxx

Dramaqueen ... lovely to hear from you again. It is difficult to be believe you've finally got there but you can enjoy it xx

Chloe .. pleased your sickness is now better.

Pixanne .. the zoo sounds lovely, hope you had fun xx

Pineapple hope your doing ok.

Hopefully I haven't missed anyone ... sorry if I have xx

AFM 12wk can went well its a wriggler.  Started planning ahead now.  It also showed my right ovary is still at 8.5 cm so it's dropped a little but no where near enough so ohss didn't clear by the 12wk time and explains why I'm still so tender and extra tired. Still have to watch my fluid intake and be extra careful to avoid any further problems and hospitals. 

Here's to a positive 2015 for us all xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Happy New Year ladies. I hope 2015 is a very healthy and happy one and everyone of you can achieve your dreams xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Happy New Year ladies!

Well it certainly is a happy one for me. The witch has showed up yaaaaay!! Never been so happy to see her.  On the first day of the new year as well! Maybe it's a sign 

So this means that I start DR on 21st January.  Can't wait to get started again 

Hope you are all enjoying the new year. 

Shadow- it's so lovely to hear from you and that the 12 wk scan went well. So pleased for you. I hope that ovary starts to shrink soon. Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Aww thanks Katy. Soo great to hear the new yr has brought your fresh start!! Definitely one to celebrate xx


----------



## fraf77

Yeay Katy that's really great news.  Keep us posted on your journey .  I know you'll join a new group but keep popping back here to let us know xx


----------



## Pixanne

Great news Katy! I'm getting my pm pom and cheerleading outfit dry cleaned ready for 21st.

X


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, Happy new year!!! Let's hope 2015 brings us lots of health and happiness and little bundles of joy!! 

How are you all doing? Just wanted to say thankyou all so much for your support over the last little while. You have no idea how much it means to me. It's nice to have some grounding when I'm sometimes feeling a little irrational. 

Katy - fab news on the AF. Ironic that first we don't want it and then we pray for it to come! Ha. I'm already looking forward to mine this month knowing that it's my last one before I can hopefully finally start again!! It's also a great start to the new year for you... Perhaps it's a sign!!   have you got all your meds already? Xx

Pixanne - hows your holiday going? Did you and the family enjoy the zoo? Reading your post made me realise I haven't been to the zoo in years. I think I might plan a little trip go edinburgh soon for that purpose!! When are you back from hols?? I hope you are keeping well. Xx

Chloe - how are you hun? Hope you have a lovely time away in Wales!! Fab news that you are sleeping better!! Sleep is sooo underrated!! Haha. Xx

Shadow- YAY  for your little wriggler!! That's fab news!! Crappy about your ovary still being on the big side but hopefully things will settle more as the days go on. Wishing you a healthy year. Xx

Fraf - how you feeling chick? How's the sickness? Hope you have managed to relax a little bit and start to enjoy the pregnancy. As the other girls have said.. It's only natural for the sickness to subside more and more as time goes on. Did you have a nice new year? Xx

Charmars - happy new year hun. Hope you Are keeping well. When do you start again? Xx

Dramaqueen /pineapple - haven't heard from you both in a little while. Hope you are both keeping well. Xx

AFM - I've been on nightshifts this week. The start of the week was MANIC. Last night (NYE) was a totally different story!! Whatever happened to the "happy" in happy new year!? I still can't understand why people like to fight and be horrible!! You'd think I'd be used to it by now!! I was meant to finish at 7am this morning but didn't get away to 9am. I'm sooo knackered. Tonight is my last one thankfully then it's a weekend away to visit my inlaws and deliver the belated xmas pressies that DH forgot to our nieces. Now less than 3 weeks until my review appointment and starting to count the days. Wishing it was sooner but all good things come to those who wait right?! 
When I get an offical date to start again we might look to book a little weeks holiday in the sun just to relax. The weather is depressing here and it would be nice to get some sun on the bones and enjoy the finer things in life!! 
Well I must go get ready now for work again. It sounds horrendous outside with the wind and rain. Hopefully it's a quiet night and I don't have to get out of the car!! Haha.... Wishful thinking!!! 

Wishing you all a happy new year again and fingers crossed we all get what we dream for xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Forgot to say - fab news on your scan Shadow! 

Leanne,  very pleased to hear you'll be getting stared soon. I will be cheering you on too! 

Fraf,  I'm only using this thread.  I like the people and the other threads are too busy for me. 

Well,  we decided to stay a few more nights and aren't going home until Sat. Luckily I packed enough cyclogest!  

X


----------



## Chloe889

Happy New Year ladies  

It's great to hear all is going well - Leanne you sound much more positive. I hope you enjoy your days off, I can't imagine what it's like having to look after all those drunken ding bats on NYE!

Katy - great news re AF!! Roll on 21st Jan..

Pixanne - how lovely that you've decided to stay longer  

We had a very quiet night with friends, a yummy Thai and whilst I fell asleep on the sofa at 11.30pm, I was woken for midnight celebration and then slept through til 6 and back to sleep after a pee until my lovely friend woke us with a cuppa at 9am  

We walked to the beach to see the New Year's Day dip (mental!) it has been gale force wind and rain all day so after a very fresh walk, we returned for hot showers and have sat in front of the fire eating and playing board games all day. Our friends have the cutest 9 month old so it's been great to snuggle with him. First thing he did was snuggle into my chest. They say it's only the 2nd time he's done it, the only other time being with a pregnant girl at a party.

Best wishes for a happy 2015 for us all xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

So I rang the clinic this morning to let them know yesterday was my 1st day of cycle. They are a bit concerned that my AF was late and want me to come for a blood test next week to check I have the right amount of hormones in my blood to start with the FET.  They also asked if my AF was normal. I have to say it is a bit lighter than usual and I did have that weird spotting for six days. I do seem to have plenty of red now though with cramping (tmi sorry) i'm guessing that if I don't have the correct amount of hormones I might have to wait a month. Has anyone encountered this before? I'm hoping it's just a precaution and I should be able to proceed.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Happy new year ladies!  Hope 2015 brings all you wish for xx

It's lovely to see this thread is still active! had thought it was long gone. Fab to see you all and see how you are getting on. Especially exciting to see the progress of our pregnant ladies xx 

Sweet story about the nine month old Chloe x

Pixanne glad to hear you are having a lovely time away with your family. Hope you and your bump are v well! xx 

Leeanne wishing you all the best for your review appointment. Holiday sounds like a plan we deserve a wee chill out after our bodies going through so much xx

Katy congrats on your upcoming new cycle!  Everything crossed for you. Just saw your new post...  My last period was on time but also lighter than usual lasted three days instead of five or six. Clinic never asked any questions about it though. It all sounds positive that they are closely monitoring you and it will give you the best chance if they can confirm all is good to go xx 

Fraf hope you and wee bump are well!  X

Shadow great news about the scan a wee wriggler how cute! Xx 

Afm - have been given a provisional date to start DR for Jan 14th. Hoping some of you ladies could offer some advice?  Am just not sure if I should start it now or wait another month or two?  It's driving me mad as don't want to make the wrong choice it's our last shot on the nhs and we will struggle to pay for any future cycles so it's a v important one to us x. 

This is my thinking 

PROS:
Am turning 35 in January - no point in waiting 
It could be a bfp which would be wonderful 
Am going away for a week in January and would take the prostap then so wouldn't have to deal with work and prostap at the same time. Hospital will give me a special letter so we can take the prostap on the plane 
If bfp we would have a 2015 baby... Love the date! 
I have felt excited/lifted since got new date... Was very depressed until then 

CONS:
Am I emotionally ready for this?  Struggled to cope after the first failed cycle. Was v depressed until a week or so ago
I kind of gave up on the healthy eating over December due to the depression and have had a few big drinking nights around Xmas...will this be detrimental to the quality of my eggs 
If wait could go to gym and get healthier 
Haven't started acupuncture yet 
What if prostap turns me into a monster on holiday and I ruin it for hubby and me
Haven't spoke to hr yet about time off 

Would be great to hear some advice. 

Take care everyone fab to see you all again xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi sunshine 

Lovely to hear from you  and glad you are feeling better after your last cycle.  You 'be put forward some very sensible reasons for and against starting immediately. From the emotional side only you know if you are ready to deal with the next stage of the ivf roller coaster. Everyone is different. Personally I want to get started ASAP as I find the waiting the worse bit but I am worried that I've been a bit unhealthy over Christmas but I intend to spend January eating healthy and doing some exercise.  Truthfully though I'm not totally convinced that what you eat before treatment has a massive effect on the outcome. As long as you stay healthy during treatment and cut out alcohol.  On the other hand, a month is not long to wait and if you think it will put you in a better position  health wise and  emotionally then perhaps that might be best.  Good luck with deciding hun. We'll be here for you no matter what you decide xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hello sunshine !!

Glad you are moving forwards. Your pro and con list is very good, I did a similar thing after my first cycle, I didn't have the luxury of an early start like you have and the wait like Katy is the bit I find the hardest.

There are some studies that show after a failed ivf or mc that you are more likely to succeed within the next 3months - im not sure if that helps you at all to add to our list.

It's good to hear you positive about starting again and I wish you all the luck with which ever month you chose to start xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thank you ladies great to hear your thoughts v positive  

I think the main thing is to try and not blame myself whichever choice if it doesn't go to plan, not be thinking if only I'd gone earlier or I should have waited. You know what I mean?  

Shadow it's very encouraging that you have been through it all with a bfn cycle and now have your well earned bump to show for it. Hope your ohss will clear up soon x 

Katy it would be nice if we were cycle buddies again


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Sunshine,  what a sensible approach with your list. Like Katy,  I find the waiting a nightmare. I doubt your diet etc would make any difference at this stage and really you only need acu once you start tx. I have to say,  I had a failed cycle on my first cycle,  waited one period and then got going and it resulted in dd1 (and technically dd2 as she was a frosty! ). That said,  it's you that has to go through it and you that has to deal with it if it doesn't work so you need to listen to your heart and go with what that tells you. 

Katy, I've not heard of them doing that and I had a light one between my failed cycle and the next one. I think it's normal but I guess they're being cautious which is great. You want it to work and anything they can do to make sure you're ready is worthwhile. 

Chloe,  awwww! 9m is such a gorgeous age. Well,  all ages us lovely but 9m is too cute! 

Afm, we're heading home tomorrow.  I feel sad to be leaving such a beautiful place but I only have a month before we move out for our kitchen to be done!  Madness! 

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Pixanne how sweet that DD2 was a frosty... Twins a few years apart! X thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Pixanne

Yes its really weird when you think about it!  And she really doesn't like being cold!  Maybe that's from the freezer lol!  X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

How is everyone?

Sunshine - good list, do you feel any closer to a decision? I'm so impatient that I think I'd be tempted to crack on but I know it's a really tough process so it feels as if emphasis is on feeling as strong as poss. Having said that I had been away to get married the month before we started which was lovely but reflecting now I realise how stressed I was with it all on my mind. I had a funny tum for a large part of our trip! I have suffered a lot with anxiety since the last ectopic and even suffered with panic attacks. 

We ate loads while we were away - high fat  but fresh good food (salivating as I think about it!) and we sat on our asses doing no exercise whatsoever. I didn't exercise through the treatment aside from one yoga class because I felt a wee bit rough in DR and paranoid that I would twist an ovary in stim phase!

If I could have down regulated on holiday, I would. I just felt throughout the process it was a good thing that we didn't make any social commitments and I kept my work commitments to a minimum. I felt to was really important to put myself first, sleep when I wanted to etc etc.

Good luck with your decisions, those in themselves aren't easy!!!

xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

Well that's me home from a weekend at the inlaws. It was lovely to see them.. But it's always so good being back to my own home comforts. I was straight home, in the bath and am currently on the sofa in my pjs with one of the cats fast asleep on my lap! Ha. 

Sunshine and clouds - it's great that you made a list of pros and cons. It's not a decision to be taken lightly.  I know me saying this probably doesn't help you but it really is a case of how you feel about it yourself. I know for me - I really wanted to start again straight away. Sounds daft but I kinda missed the routine of the injections and when I got my bfn I felt lonely and lost. Like I had nothing to do if that makes sense. The injections kinda made me feel like I was a step closer to my dream. The blaming yourself mindset I've realised is perfectly normal .... I've beaten myself up about that too but I'm slowly coming round to realising that it's not my fault. So whatever you decide hun and whatever the outcome - you've done your best. 
In my job I see countless girls abusing drugs, alcohol to name but a few but who can get pregnant at the drop of a hat and they go on to have perfectly healthy babies. Then there are girls who do everything by the book and run into problems and have babies with health issues or pregnancy issues. I guess what I'm trying to say is - we can all but do our best, but sometimes it's all mapped out for us in the end. As long as we can say we tried our best, it's the only piece of comfort that will keep us going. 

Katy - I've not heard of that before - but there again I am a relatively newbie. When do you have to go back? On the plus side - at least they Are actually taking an interest and not just throwing you back into the cycle blindly again. Do keep us updated. I'm sure it's all precautionary. Try not to worry. 

Pixanne - did you and family get back home safe? Your comment about dd2 not liking cold made me smile a little. That's soo cute. I keep wondering how my little blasts are coping in the cold each time I drive past the clinic!! 

Chloe - how you doing hun? Keeping well I hope!! 

AFM - back to work tomoro again and back on the healthy eating exercise regime!! Gonna try to make my mindset more positive too and throw everything into my next cycle. Like Pixanne - I plan on staying on this thread. The others are too busy for me too and I feel closer to you girls. So even when I start my treatment, I will be on here if that's ok. Perhaps I'll have a couple of cycle buddies too with fraf, sunshine and clouds and possibly Katy.. Tho I think Katy will be a month or
So ahead. 

I hope you are all keeping well and having a good start to the new year. 
Speak soon girls xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, we will be here to cheer you on so don't you fret about joining another thread.  Glad you had a good weekend. 

Chloe,  how are you feeling?  How many weeks are you now? 

Afm, feeling v low. Big fight with not so dh this morning.  

X


----------



## Leanne5

Aww Pixanne - hope you manage to patch things up soon. Try not to be low.. The hormones won't help things. 

Vent it all out. You'll feel better for it. Or I find having a good cry in the bath works wonders!! 

Big hugs honey. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Aw Pixanne sorry to hear about your fight - that really does make you feel rubbish doesn't it  

Katy - I didn't say earlier - I'm not sure about the AF delay and levels but I think it's good that your clinic are on he case and are going to check that conditions are perfect for you.

Leanne - I know what you mean about getting home   nothing better, although I slept really well in Wales but have had a couple of rubbish nights since my return! 

I'm 9 weeks on Wed, I'm really wishing the weeks away until 12 weeks as want the reassurance but at the same time am so nervous.

I've been feeling better in general.

I'm due back at work tmw, really hoping I can sleep well and hold it together. Everything feels like an effort still - I was so bloated yesterday again but better today. I'm out of breath just going up the stairs. We did a 2 mile walk on New Year's Day and I kept having to apologise to our friends for being so slow. It was blowing a rainy gale so not ideal. 

I keep panicking as soon as I get a twinge, I think a lot has been intestine related though, I'm just not as regular as I would like but am avoiding laxatives.

X


----------



## shadow2013

Evening ladies

Well we had a remarkably quiet weekend of nights at work very spooky from past weeks - Leanne how has it been with you? We're not allowed to leave our station alone follow some nutter attacking cars in the station yard and threatening officers!!

Leanne I your words were perfect by the way, im hope you carry them with you into the next cycle for which we will be here with bells on for you!!

Katy hope the healthy regime is getting you ready for what lies ahead! Rooting for our buddy

Chloe I know how that wait feels, it was the only time I waited for a scan and I was nervous for a whole 4 weeks and a day!! It's great when the time comes though! Hang in there xx

Fraf and pineapple how are you getting on huns?

sunshine and clouds how are you getting on with your list? Hope your dh is supporting you thru the decision making process x

Pixanne I hope you and dh clear the air soon, fighting is never fun

AFM ... we are looking into changing the kids bedroom round tomorrow in prep for nursery furniture- I like to be organised and I won't be of much help at the rate im growing if we leave it till after our feb holiday!! Although it's a bit sad coz my piano harp and guitar have to go into storage ... unless we can't move the bunk beds elsewhere in the room or we will have to move house!!!

We are now enjoying our weekend ready for starting back at work on friday - sticking to my 3hrs a day still as that's about my limit!! Hope everyone has a stress free week xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Good evening my lovelies 

Well it's been a busy few days and I've finally caught a chance to sit down and catch up with you all. 

Shadow - So exciting that you are planning the nursery for the little one, enjoy the rest of your week off xx

Chloe - I hope you had a stress free day back at work today. Can't believe you are 9 weeks already! I hope you start to feel a bit more comfortable soon xx

Pixanne - sorry to hear about your fight with dh. Have you managed to patch things up?

Leanne - how's the first day of your healthy eating regime going? I had my last glass of wine last night (hopefully for the next year or so ) Also back on the decaf tea and coffee.  I'm glad you are feeling more positive about your next go. I'm feeling similar and I think the fact that we won't be stimming this time will make the whole process a lot easier. Are you going to have two put back?

Fraf - I'll be sticking around here. I've had a look at the Jan/Feb thread and it's soooo busy. Busier than our thread was I would say.  I might dip in and out of the Feb/Mar thread but will definitely be staying here with you lovely ladies 

Sunshine - have you had any more thoughts about when you will start treatment? It would be lovely to have you as a cycle buddy  x

AFM i've had a busy but fabulous few days. It was my birthday on Saturday so went out for lunch with family. Then DP treated me to a VIP trip to the local IMAX to watch the Hobbit. Was fab.  Not only that he shopped with me for 2 hours and treated me to some gorgeous charms for my Pandora bracelet and is treating us both to a spa day at a local spa in Durham.  I am truly spoilt 

Also, I attended the clinic today for a blood test. Got the results and I've been given the go ahead to start buserelin on the 21st Jan yay! Just need to pick up the drugs now.  Feeling happy, positive and hopeful


----------



## Chloe889

Katy - sounds like a fab few days. Happy belated Birthday  ! Congrats on getting the all clear to start your IVF too  . 

Your shopping trip sounded lovely and in sure you'll love the spa this weekend.

Shadow - that nutter sounds scary, stay safe! The organisation is exciting. I went through my wardrobe at the weekend, putting my too small items into storage boxes. I feared after that I'd done it too soon of course!

Well I've been a big fat disappointment today, I spent the night feeling so sick, so much so I was convinced I'd given us food poisoning from cooking up some bacon for a spag carbonara last night. When DH woke up I questioned him and he just laughed telling me it was morning sickness and he was fine! I have worked from home and wondered all day how women go to work when they are properly puking! I'm probably too soft!

I'm off to the midwife tmw. Will be good to make some progress re obstetrician (fingers crossed anyway) MW was convinced GP would do referral but he then said it would be the other way around! 

I hope everyone else is ok.

Pixanne - have you settled back in at home?

I agree re the BFP thread, it's really hard to keep up with what's going on and as awful as it sounds it's a bit scary..
xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Yay Katy to going ahead!  I'm glad you're feeling so positive too.

Chloe,  at least you can work from home while you're sick - that's good. 

Leanne,  that sounds scary. Stay safe.  

Afm, no we're still not really talking. Apparently we'll talk at the weekend.  So I have to wait until then. Lovely. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi ladies

Pixanne - I don't think I could cope with waiting that long! I can't even go to sleep on an argument!!

I had my MW visit..lots to take in.

She wants me to take 75mg of aspirin daily as my 70 yr old parents have high blood pressure? My BP was actually low on the first reading then 140/70 which I think is pretty good?

Anyone have any experience on this?

x


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies sorry not been on for a while.  
Yeay Katy for 21st Jan sending you lots if positive vibes and baby dust.  Try and get some accupunture xx
Pixianne are you ok Hun?  Have you and DH sorted out your problems.  We nearly split after our BfN.  It's so sad that the pressure does this to couple and people don't really understand as much as you try to explain. It is very much a case of men are fro mars women are from Venus when it to feelings. For me and DH as much as we were fighting and pushing each other away deep down we still loved each other.  I think as long as the love is still there and you can get it across to each other it can be worked out but like I say it's not unusual for Infirtility to tear couples part  xx
Sunshine and clouds how are you? 
How is everyone else? 
AFM had my midwife app got 12 week scan on 22nd Jan.  As I thought I will be under a consultant because of my epilepsy. There are slight risks to my baby with my meds such as development delay when it comes to speech and motor skills but stopping my meds could be a lot more of a risk because I have Grand mal seizures.  I'm not worried I'm not having downs test or anything at the end of the day it's took us 10 years to get here our baby will be loved and perfect to us regardless.
Wishing all my cycle buddies well xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi everyone x 

It has been a hectic week and glad to have some time to catch up with the thread 

Chloe - hope you feel better today. Sorry I don't have any experience of that maybe someone on the pregnancy thread could help? X

Pixanne hope you make up with hubby soon! Have to admit OH and myself can be quite stubborn when it comes to making up so you got my sympathies mrs! Hope wee mini bump is well xx 

Katy - happy belated birthday sounds like you were properly spoiled and quite rightly so!  How exciting that you are starting!  I reckon that will make us cycle buddies!  Good luck with everything x

Shadow thats lovely you're getting the nursery arranged   good luck with first day back tomorrow. Take it easy!  X 

Fraf big hugs to you mrs. Your baby will be perfect just like you say. Good luck for the scan!  X

Leeanne your words are just perfect. We just have to give it our best go x. Wishing you all the very best for next cycle which is coming very soon!  Xx 

AFM - just wanted to say a massive thank you to all you lovely ladies. You really helped me make up my mind to go for it. With all your positivity and stories about how it worked for you despite not having the perfect cycle conditions. Genuinely appreciate that from the bottom of my heart xx. 

So am taking the prostap on holiday and the official date to take it is January 14th - the day before my 35th birthday. If all goes to plan egg collection and embryo transfer should be done the week beginning 16 Feb roughly. So excited!  Been going to gym, stopped the coffee, healthy eating again and first acupuncture appointment tomorrow.... Let's do this!!  

Thanks again for the advice you ladies have really picked me up and supported me you're all fab x. I too will stick around this thread as I feel I know you the best on this site x. Will probably join the Jan/Feb one too as it can be useful when you're cycling.

Take care all and have a fab weekend xx.


----------



## fraf77

Wow that's fabulous news I'm so happy your going for it again sunshine 👏👏👏👏.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.  Enjoy your holiday.  Sending you lots of good vibes and baby dust xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Yay Sunshine! My ET is scheduled for w/c 16th Feb too! It will be lovely to have you as a cycle buddy again. I'm so glad you are feeling positive and excited about next go. What a roller coaster ride eh? I've also started the healthy eating, switched to decaf drinks and quit the alcohol.  Just need to manage the stress as really busy at work at the mo.  Good luck Hun x

Fraf - I've not ever tried acupuncture. Always found the thought of it a bit scary. Is it painful? Best of luck for your next midwife appointment. Not long to go  x

Chloe - did you get any answers on your query about bloods? I'm sure it is just a routine precaution based on family history. X

Pixanne - I hope you and DH make up soon. Being pregnant must be stressful enough without having that worry aswell. X

AFM not much to report. Mega busy at work and counting the days till start FET. 13 days to go!


----------



## Chloe889

Yay Katy and Sunshine - how wonderful that you're syncing!

Acupuncture isn't painful Katy, I have one point in my foot that I've been really wussy about as my acupuncturist could a tendon once but I know I feel better for it so it's all worth it. Defo important to manage the stress in anyway possible.

I'm arguing with husband over dinner, I avoid cooking on the days out stepson is here as all he wants is takeaways and he is so picky - chips to brown, omelette too dry and hates veg including any potato other than chips! So I can get anything right..

Fraf - pleased all going well for you..

I made it to the office today!! Only a few hours and I feel pretty terrible now but it felt like such an achievement. I've realised I can't go anywhere without a big brekkie. And even then I need a good lunch and a snack late afternoon.

I'm going to be the size of a house!!
xx


----------



## Chloe889

P.s Katy - thanks re aspirin - I think you're right. I have to wait until tues as couldn't get an appointment with GP for a week, don't think it's urgent though :-/


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Katy, I swear by acu.  It's turned things around for me on cycles including stopping one being cancelled.  It doesn't hurt and is incredibly relaxing. My clinic now actually recommend it. 

Fraf,  so lovely to see you. Exciting re your scan.  I've got mine next Thurs. 

Chloe,  glad you managed to get to work but don't beat yourself up if you need more time off. That bubba is hard won so enjoy your pregnancy. 

Sunshine, really glad to hear you're going for it. We will all be here for you

Hello everyone else. 

Afm, made up with dh.we so rarely argue that when we do it's just awful
Anyway,  all okay now.  I'm suffering this week from lack of sleep.  My littlest one is very snotty so has been coming in to sleep with me.  She's been waking a lot during the night then thinking it's play time.tonight she's gone back in her own bed but I'm set up ready for her to join me. I never mind if the girls want to and I don't hold with all that making a rod for your back letting your toddler sleep with you. They won't want to do it when they're 16 will they!  It's lovely having the snuggles.  

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Yay glad you and hubby have made up Pixanne x. Thanks for the support   hope your wee girl feels better soon and enjoy those lovely snuggles! Xx 

Chloe hehe you are eating for two perfectly acceptable x

Fraf thanks!  hopefully 2015 will be a great year for all of us x 

Katy yay that is fab cycle buddies!  I popped my head into the Jan Feb thread to say hi but the cycle might even go on to march by otd so may have to join that one too. Had first acupuncture appointment this morning it was very relaxing I nearly fell asleep. Wasn't sore and the woman knew her ivf. Have booked in four more!  I did get a bit of a row for not drinking enough water which is fair enough so in a cafe just now with two large drinks and a bottle of water haha. Are you going to give it a go? 

Have a fab day all xxx


----------



## fraf77

Awwwww glad you and the hubby have made up Pixanne.  I hate falling out with each other it very rarely happens we bicker often lol but we don't fall out.  But I suppose once in a while it clears the air. Good luck for your scan xx
Sunshine I love accupunture  I do think it helps xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls how we all doing? 

Haven't been on the forum in a few days due to working crappy shifts but yesterday was my day off. 

My friends at work decided I needed a day out to let my hair down before treatment starts again. I haven't drank in about a year and so I went out yesterday for a "few" drinks. We went out at 12pm with the good intention of a couple of drinks, some food and then home by 5pm. Hmmmm.... I rolled home at 1am!!! Haha. Despite 13 hours being out I was still standing.   Granted I didn't let them know that sometimes I was drinking a soft drink and told them it had vodka but did still have  rather a lot to drink. Haha. It was such a good day/night and so nice to be able to have a sing and dance - not having to talk about ivf. They were nearly all lads I was out with.. And boys don't talk well about girlie things, so it was just what the doctor ordered!! Haha. 

As from now, although I probably won't start my FET until next month, I am now tee total and on the healthy band wagon again. The alarm is set for 430am before work tomoro to have a run and no more takeaways etc.  I'm tired at the thought already!! Ha. 

I hope you are all keeping well.

Pixanne - great to hear you and DH have made up.  

Sunshine and clouds - fab news that you've decided to go for it again and it's great that you and Katie can be cycle buddies. 

Must dash now as tesco shopping just arrived. Will catch up soon lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Happy you are giving it another go too Leanne.  Good luck with your next round keep us posted xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Great to hear you are motivated and going for it Leeanne we will be here to support you along the way xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I know that I haven't been on here for a while now, but I have been trying to move on since my last negative cycle back in Nov. last year.  I wanted to inform you that my meds. arrived today ready for my next cycle,   which I have already kind of started, has I after take tablets for the next 10 days, before I start injecting myself with downregging drugs.  But I got my downregging drugs (Menupor) and the Pregnal today. 

However, I am not looking forward to this cycle, as I am an old pro. now as this is my 5th ivf/icsi cycle, but my 4th fresh cycle, and take it from me, I believe that it doesn't get any easier the more cycles you do.  Indeed! I think it get's harder!

Anyway! Bye for now, and I will update you as I go on.  Hope you are all hanging on, on this deeply emotional rollercoaster ride of what we call IVF.

xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi dolphins exciting that you are starting and good luck with your cycle. Hope this is a special one x

Got a quick question for the ladies who do acupuncture. After my session my belly swollen up a lot and my neck has felt a bit stiff for a couple of days. Does that sound like typical side effects of acupuncture?  It could have been something else just wondering, especially with the belly as there were around four needless in there I think! xx 

Hubby and I are now in the canary Islands we managed to get my prostap injection through all airport security they were dead helpful about it. So it's all still on for January 14th 

Have a fab weekend all xx


----------



## fraf77

I've never had any selling or pain after accupunture I would question your therapist on that one.  Are they trained in fertility? Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi dolphins!  Good luck on your cycle. 

Sunshine, no that's not normal. I'd call your therapist.  Is he/she trained in ivf?

X


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been awol ... we have had a massive family crisis and ive been trying to manage 2 distressed and devastated step daughters and an exceptionally angry hubby along with more financial issues pending!

Dh's ex wife decided to claim more maintenance money since finding out we are having a baby which she promised her daughters she wouldn't do if one moved home. Needless to say the kids challenged their mum and she has lost the plot and disowned them completely along with telling them the way they are siding with their dad she may as well commit suicide. I mean what mother would do that??

One daughter has moved out to stay with a friend for her own safety and sanity whilst the other is stuck south of London on her own miles from anyone. And dh is left battling the csa yet again!!

I'm trying my hardest not to get stressed but that's easier said than done! Plus our car is in the garage for another week so we can't visit other daughter till 25th Jan but have put her a care package in the post to keep her going and have planned a good day with both girls on the 25th. So now we are looking to move house - luckily one is up for sale at the top of our road so it's mortgage company estate agents and housing associations for me tomorrow afternoon!! Just so dh's kids aren't homeless.

Sorry, just had to tell someone!!

Katy dolphins and sunshine and clouds your news is so amazing for the start of the new yr. I'm sure Leanne won't be too far behind.
time to get the pompoms out xxx

I'm hoping for a slightly less hectic week but thinking it's still going to be stressful xx


----------



## Pixanne

Omg shadow, some women can be so bitter!  Surely she doesn't have grounds to claim more and if both girls move in with you,  presumably he can claim maintenance off her? ??!

X


----------



## shadow2013

Thanks pixanne ... im sill stunned at her behaviour!! We pay what was granted by the court but she could have more thru csa due to increased inflation since it was set. However when she did this a little while ago neither child lived with her and it would have bankrupted us so when her circa changed and she needed one to mine back it was under the condition she didn't scree dad for more money. Now she has and told the kids money is more important than they are!! Which is ironic as if she leaves then there is no money! After 7yrs I really thought nothing could shock me but she does frequently.  One daughter has told her mum she will over in with dad and she can pay for a change! The other one is 150 miles away for her apprenticeship so although out of the way she is now exceptionally home sick for her dad and sister.


----------



## Pixanne

What a complete *****.  I hope you can go back to court. I'm sure if no children are there they'll say nothing needs to be paid.  

Ladies still on cyclogest - I'm 12w today. Do I just stop it completely today or is at the end of the week? 

X


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

Have a spare 10 minutes so I am tying to catch up with you all!!

I am planning on starting our FET on my FEb cycle, so should be March when we have the litle frostie transferred back. 

Feeling reall happy and hoping that 2nd time round will be out time.

So sorry to hea some of the BFP ended up in BFN, beaks my heart for each and every one of you

So happy to hear the BFP are doin well, cant believe some of you have had 12 week scans already!! How time flies!

Shadow - sounds like you are having a nightmare, try and look after yourself and that babs!

Sorry for lack of personals, I have 3 weeks of them to read!!


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Shadow - what a loon! I feel for you, unfortunately DH has one of those lying manipulative ex wives too. How old are your Step daughters? It's impossible to do but try to stay calm and remember who is important now.

Charmars - good luck for March, how exciting!

Pixanne - my cyclogest runs out in 4 days. I'm 10 weeks tmw. They told me to stop dead, as opposed to wean off!!

Sunshine - that does not sound pleasant - worth checking in with Accupuncturist. May be entirely unrelated of course. I hope you enjoy your holiday and that the DR goes well.

Leanne - your night out sounds fun! Good luck for the cycle, sending you alnd Dolphins lots of positive vibes.

I have just started to sleep better. I'm managing to get into the office now too but committed to taking it easy at the same time.

DH told stepson on Sunday, he took the news really well. Just really hoping he doesn't tell his mother, in his words though he knows she tries to ruin things so doesn't share much about us with her. 

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Evening all!

Thought I'd drop by and see how everyone is. 

Chloe - glad the nausea is improving and you are started to get a decent nights kip. Can't believe you are 10 weeks now! That's flown so quickly. Thanks the reassurance about accu. Might have a look into it x

Charmers - hello Hun. So glad you're feeling happy and planning to start your cycle in Feb.  Will you be joining the Feb/Mar buddies thread? Sending lots of baby dust your way  

Pixanne - how are things? hope your little one is feeling a bit better now.  X

Shadow - so sorry to hear about your family crisis. And at the time when you need as little stress as possible. Big hugs  

Sunshine - hope you are having a wonderful time in the Canary islands. Good luck for starting tomorrow xx

Dolphins - hi Hun. I start DR for my FET on the 21st Jan. When is your ec/et scheduled for? Wishing you all the luck in the world for this next try x

Leanne - how's my CfL buddy doing? When's your review scheduled for? Won't be long now till you get started again x

Fraf - thanks for the accu advice. Might look into it x

AFM Only 8 days to go till the IVF train picks me up for another journey into the unknown. Choo Choo! Got the afternoon off on Friday to go and pick up my drugs.  Bit annoying to have to use holiday but it takes about an hour to get to the hospital then if it's anything like last time there'll be a big wait at the pharmacy.  Still hopefully I should get back in time to enjoy the rest of my afternoon. 

Struggling a bit with the healthy eating as still chocolate left over from Christmas but I suppose I can enjoy the odd treat


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies just a quickie. Hope you are all very well and apologies for no personals. Looking for a wee bit info hope you can help. 

Hubby and I have the prostap jag got to take it tomorrow morning.

It's a bigger needle than the stims ones and is to go in at a 45 degree angle. Just wondering if anyone can advise how far in the jag would have to be inserted?  last time round the nurse did it for us and I didn't look. We reckon just a centimetre or two? Thanks ladies xx


----------



## HazelW

Sunshine - I hope it's not too late for this but I found a YouTube video showing how to do the injection. You couldn't really see the actual vital part, and I couldn't have the sound up because dd is asleep, but you could google it and see. I googled pros tap injection administration.


----------



## Charmars

Katy - yeah will prob join the mar/apr thread so I am not one of the last ones to test etc, as found that hard last time being one of the last ones and everyone else bing ahead in terms of testing.

Drugs will be delievered on 31st Jan ready to go! Luckily not as many drugs needed as its a FET!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning ladies 

Hazel thank you    the instructions that came with it were absolutely **** excuse my french so that video was fab x 

Fraf and Pixanne thanks for the acupuncture advice x. will speak to my acupuncturist. She is experienced in fertility and has fifteen years experience in the trade and has worked in the nhs for years too so I do have faith in her. Will see how the next one goes. Hope all is good with you and your wee bumps! xx

Shadow what a situation to deal with. The girls are lucky to have such a fab step mum xx 

Hi Charmars exciting news about your next cycle!  Wishing you all the best for it xx

Chloe glad to hear you are having an improvement and that's nice you told DH son xx. 

Katy woo hoo not long to go mrs! V exciting xx 

AFM hubby and I are having a fab break in the canaries. It's a lovely place our first visit. The weather's been nice not too hot but jeans and tshirt weather. Meanwhile back home in glasgow being sent pics of snow all over the place so we picked the right week for it. Had a lovely massage yesterday,  five miles walk along the beach the day before and done some shopping too having a fab chilled out break. 

Took the prostap today. It was a little *eventful * and I ended up in tears silly moo but it's done now and the optimism has returned. very excited please let this be our time. 

Lots of love x


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls,

Sorry I've been abit awol lately.. I've still been reading your posts but haven't had a minute to actually sit down and reply.

Shadow. - goodness hun.. What a time of it you've had!! So awful that the DH mad ex wife is causing problems. It sounds absolutely horrendous!! I agree with what the other girls have said - surely if your step daughters have moved out then surely she has no case to claim extra money. I just can't understand why some women can be so vindictive. How did house shopping go? Easy to say "don't stress" but just try to take things easy hun. Sending big hugs xx

Pixanne - I'm sure the guidelines for my clinic is to just stop cyclogest abruptly.... There is no weaning as by that stage the placenta has taken over with the hormones. How have you been keeping hun? Xx

Charmars - fab news that you have decided to do a FET cycle. Sounds like we could be cycle buddies. I will possibly be starting then too... My AFM will explain more.. But it's looking likely I will start in feb. Really good to hear that you are feeling positive about it. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun xx

Chloe - how you doing Hun? Has the ohss gone now completely? Great news that you are starting to sleep better. Sleep works wonders!!! Just remember to still take it easy even when you are feeling great. It's always so easy to knock yourself back down. How old is your step son again? I bet it's a relief when he took the news well. Goodluck for when the evil ex wife finds out. Xx

Sunshine - oohhhh you lucky girl!! I love the canaries!! I bet it's so nice to just have time the two of you doing nice things and taking it easy. Sorry I can't help with the pros tap question but looks like the other girls have sorted you out. Hope it's all going well. When do you come home? Don't rush back....it's freeeezzzingg!!! Xx

Dolphins- how you doing hunny? I've got everything crossed that this is your time. I'll say a little prayer for you. You are such a strong person. After my first failed cycle I didn't think I could go on... To be on your 4th fresh cycle... You are one tough cookie. Sending lots of positive baby vibes. Do keep us updated xx

Fraf - hope you are keeping well lovely lady. I bet you are on the count down to your scan.. Not long to go now. Did everything go ok with the consultant? Xx

Hazel - hope you are keeping well Hun. Have you had any scans etc lately? Xx

Katy - my lovely cfl buddy.. How are you keeping? Are you counting down the days yet? Not long now until 21st.. yay!!!! Is it the RVI you pick your drugs up from? 
Don't worry about the healthy eating.. I truly believe in everything in moderation. You will feel worse for depriving yourself of the odd little treat. Xx

AFM - well I've been throwing myself into work lately to try to take my mind off things. It's been manic at work and I'm constantly a slave to the radio haha. I'm having the same issue as what Katy originally had, in that my AF is late this month. However... I'm now willing it to be another week late. Haha. I am having the mild cramps but no spotting or bleeding. My theory is... If I can hang on for AF until at least my review appointment next Wednesday (22nd) then maybe I can convince them to let me start on day 21 of this cycle. Otherwise, I would have to wait until February's cycle before starting DR which would take me almost into March. I know I have no control over my AF as such... But fingers crossed. If it does come before next week, I might phone them up on day 1 anyway and try to get them to agree to letting me start this cycle... For the sake of a couple of days. Whether the theory makes it to practice is another matter!!

On a separate note.. I've been upset since last night, crying my eyes out. I know I'm being stupid... And you will no doubt laugh at what I'm about to say.. But it totally hit me hard. 
Last night my mum had gone to a fortune teller. Now I'm kinda sceptical about all that mumbo jumbo stuff but I'm also open minded. My mum rang me to tell me what was said and I'm just in shock. The guy was so specific and accurate. He was able to describe mums life and circumstances to a tea, described my brothers illness, and  say that there was a big age gap between the two oldest children and the younger son (which there is -18years). He even said that mums only daughter (me) was having problems and went on to say it was problems in conceiving!!!! What he did say is. I would go on to have 2 boys!!! Tho he didn't say if that was by conceiving or adoption. 
Scarily he described my late great grandmother so very accurately including the things she said and how she looked and walked. What upset me most was that he told mum that one of her biggest worries in life is dying before her disabled son.. But that he was sorry to say that he would die first. That got me crying uncontrollably! I know some people don't believe in that kinda psychic stuff, and to a certain degree neither do I. I just can't help but think about how specific he was. It's not like he just rattled off random stuff and mum try to adapt it to suit her circumstances. Weird and scary!! 

Anyway.. I will go and dry my eyes now (just a little phrase we used to use back home  haha) and settle down for the night. 
I hope you are all keeping well and look forward to hearing how you are all doing xxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies wow so many of you are back lovely to hear from you all.
Shadow wow what a crazy ***** poor girls it's a good job they have you and their Dad and at least if they move I with you she will be entailed to nothing and the girls will get to live with their new baby brother/sister xx
Sunshine sound bliss I'm turning into Casper is that long since I saw sun lol.  If your therapist is qualified in fertility I have no idea why you had that reaction best to talk to her xx
Charmers wishing you lots of luck, strength and baby dust for you FEt xx
Hazel W how are you and precious miracle doing? Have you had you 12 week scan now? My Due date is exactly a week after you eeekkk xxxx
Yeay Katy not long now Hun wishing you lots of luck, strength and baby dust xx
Chloe glad you are sleeping better and taking it easy xx
To all those of you going again it doesn't get easier I think it gets harder.  I was so negative but it's rubbish about be positive and it will work.  It will work if it works you can't be positive if your not feeling it so don't be too hard on yourself if you are negative.  I wish you all all the luck in the world and really hope you IVF warriors kick ass and have the strength you need just to get through it.  I'm asking the universe to send you all BFP xx
AFM my bump is good but I'm still a nervous wreck constantly knicker checking I still can't believe we have been blessed and I don't take one moment of it for granted.  We aren't having the downs test or any test because I wouldn't terminate anyway after 10 years of heartbreak and let's face it there are a million and one things that they could be born with which they don't test for.  They like to scare monger me anyway because of my epilepsy and on anti epileptic drugs.  But 10 years ago I spoke to lots of experts did lots of self research and I'm on the low risk drugs but let's face it if I didn't take the drugs had a seizure and died that would be more of a risk.  Our baby will be beautiful and loved anyway as it is a marvellous miracle xxxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies. ..

Apologies for no personals but it's raging a storm here and our pOwer will fail any minute. 

I've got my 12w scan and nuchal testing tomorrow. Eek! Really nervous as a good friend of mine had to terminate before Christmas due to downs and a heart condition that meant baby wouldn't make it. Heartbreaking. 

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Good luck for tomorrow Pixanne let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - your AFM made me well up, so happy you got your BFP after so many years, so with you heart on the tests, you know what you can handle and if the test results wont make any difference then why have them!


----------



## fraf77

Thank you Charmers sorry it made you well up
Xx
Pixanne good luck Hun I dreading mine a week today I still can't help bit panic xx


----------



## Pixanne

Aw Fraf,  you don't need to worry! It'll be fine. 

Scan was lovely. Little bean is now baby shaped!  Wasn't impressed by sonographer poking it to get it to move so turned its back on us!  Wiggled back around though and saluted!  X


----------



## fraf77

I think I'll worry all the way through Pixanne as I still can't believe I've even this blessed.  Also I know too many horror stories of thing going wrong.  Most people like to think they are safe after 12 weeks and I hope I can switch off and think like that but I know I won't lol.  Awww our little bump was a show off last time as soon as the camera went on it it was dancing away then it got bored of us had a big stretch and went to sleep lol.  I'm hoping it is dancing away again. Sounds lovely Pixanne even if a bit camera shy.  Can I ask did your due date change at all? Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Adorable scan stories ladies xx


----------



## Katy_81

Pixanne - I'm so pleased it went ok, despite being mooned  
You must be so relieved.  Xx

fraf - when's your scan? (On phone and can't see signature) Love what you said in last post. Gave me a bit of a lump in the throat. X

Leanne - I'm picking up the drugs on Friday from the RVI. They won't let us pick them up from anywhere else which is annoying.  I really really hope your AF stays away till after 22nd. I know we won't be cycle buddies but I'll be here cheering you on nonetheless x

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok. X

AFM 7 days to go whoop! Very much looking forward to Saturday. DP is treating me to a spa day at a posh hotel including full body massage, manicure and pedicure. Not to mention access to all the facilities including pool, sauna and steam room. Heaven  hoping it will thoroughly chill out me out in time for next cycle. X


----------



## Pixanne

Yes Fraf - they've brought it forward to the 25/2. I'm diabetic when I'm pregnant so they'll induce about a week before.  

Katy, oo ooh lovely!  And very necessary. Your dh should send you every weekend! 

X


----------



## fraf77

Katy my scan is Thurs 22nd a spa day sounds bliss.  Not long for you now yippee please keep us informed on here xx We've booked a holiday for March in a lodge in Cornwall in the middle nowhere.  Going with all our parents and 3 dogs so should be fun lol.  It has a hot tub which I'm not allowed to use so I've bagged the double en-suite room with fluffy dressing gown and slippers 😄.


----------



## Chloe889

Fraf and Pixanne - how wonderful to hear about your babies playing to the camera! I can't wait for mine.. I have my obstetrician appointment next wed, I'm not sure but am really hoping I will get a scan the same day.

Katy - it sounds like you will be having a lovely weekend. I'm missing those pampering lovelies

X


----------



## Chloe889

Ps I'm back to waking between 2 and 4.30 and getting back off between 5.30 and 7


----------



## Rachel1578

Hi everyone
I've not posted for ages but have been following your progress. So excited for Pixanne, Fraf, Chloe, Shadow and anyone else I've forgotten. Katy, Charmars, Sunshine, Leanne I'm starting my second fresh cycle after bfn in November with DR on 5 Feb. Currently at the airport on my way to Niger with work so that'll be keeping me occupied in the meantime!
Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all again...
Rachel x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Rachel - All the best for your cycle, not long until you start. 
Your job sounds interesting! What takes you to Niger?

I stop my cyclogest today. It's making. Me rather nervous. I was told to stop dead but I've been doing one a day for the last three days. I've had a few twinges in the womb area the last couple of days. All had felt quite relaxed before that.

I'm going to call the hosp to find out if if a scan will be done at my obstetrician appointment on Wed. It's my DH's bday so could be a lovely present, or the worst ever. Must stay positive!!!  

I have a pregnant friend here in Nottm who says they're running considerably behind with her first scan being at 14 weeks. I don't think my nerves could cope with waiting much longer, mind you I'm equally panicky about having a scan. Dumb I know!!

x


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies I was told to to stop my progesterone on the 18th which is tomorrow wehen I'm 12 weeks.  Does that mean I take them tomorrow then stop or stop after today? Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Fraff
Congrats on your 12 week milestone!
I would take them tomorrow if you have enough. How many do you have left? A lot of people just take them until they run out..
x


----------



## fraf77

Thanks Chloe I've got quite a few left xx


----------



## Pixanne

Fraf, I was told to stop dead on the day I turned 12w when I rang the clinic. Apparently we don't really need them after 10w.

A quick one for me. Have been in bed all weekend with food poisoning. Very worried it will have affected bubba :0 (

X


----------



## HazelW

I haven't taken progesterone since my OTD, which is what I was advised on my first cycle. The follicles on your ovaries should provide progesterone until the placenta takes over, plus the pessaries made me feel dreadful. I would stopas soon as you feel ready to!


----------



## Chloe889

Oh so sorry Pixanne   do you know what caused it? I've heard of a few people who thought they had food poisoning but it turned out to be a dodgily bad morning sickness. I'm sure you know though..

That's very reassuring to hear Hazel.

Twinges have settled was probably just panicking, I do have a very sore area in my right hand side but I'm not sure if I've pulled something. Is it possible that reducing the progesterone is causing my OHSS ovaries to shrink and hence feeling sensitive to the change?

x


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe,  we had a thai take away on Friday and it started within half an hour of eating so it def was that. It's more bottom end than top. I've only thrown up once.  I've texted my midwife because I'm worried about the baby. 

Re your twinges, you really don't need your progesterone now and they probably wouldn't affect your ovaries. However,  your ohss would be starting to reduce now so I'd say that's what the twinges are. Your ligaments will all be stretching too which can be uncomfortable. X


----------



## Chloe889

Oh dear sorry to hear about the Thai 😞. How unfortunate. Has your midwife come back to you? I hope you feel better soon  

Thanks for your comments re the twinges

X


----------



## Pixanne

No not yet.  I doubt she will until tomorrow.  X


----------



## Leanne5

Oh Pixanne... Bless you!! If it's not one thing it's another!! Hope you are feeling better soon!! I doubt it would have any effect on the baby so try not to worry... Easier said than done!! Plus the fact you were poorly so quickly means it would have got rid of the nasties relatively quickly as opposed to it being in your body longer. 

Rachel... Welcome back hun!! Great news that you will be starting again soon. There will be a few of is together.. Give or take a couple of weeks. Goodluck!! 

AFM.... My AF still hasn't shown up. It's a week late now. Katy- how long were you late again? In a way I'm pleased it's late as I'm hoping I can start FET this cycle and my review appointment is on Wednesday. when I had previously rang them to enquire about starting they said if AF came before the appt then I would have to wait another month as I needed to phone up on day 1. Could it be a sign?! Ha. Not getting my hopes up. I did a preg test last week but it was negative so I doubt im pregnant. I guess it's just the hormones from the last round of ivf playing havoc!! 

Hope you are all well. My third and final nightshift tonight for this week. I'm knackered and it's sooooo cold!! I woke up this morning and it was white with snow outside. Then back to sleep and when I got up in the afternoon it Was completely gone! I'm starting to wonder if I dreamt it! Ha. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne

Ooh snow, is that down South? I can't remember where you are..?

How exciting that AF may be holding off to fit with your plans  

Good luck for your nightshift. Will you get a few days off now? xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Oooh Leanne, maybe the old witch is for once being cooperative. Hope you get a good sleep after your shift. X


----------



## Leanne5

Chloe - I'm up in newcastle upon Tyne. It's soooo cold... But it's the place where the girls are still out painting the town red with no coats on!! Ha. 

I will have a few days off after tonight. I'm going to see jessie j in concert with hubby on Thursday night.. I think I'm still a teeny bopper at heart!! We will probably be the oldest there!! Haha xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne I've seen Jessie j - she's brilliant x


----------



## Chloe889

Ooh Newcastle - I bet it is cold up north!!   it's madness to me, seeing those people shivering their butts off. I can't stand being cold these days. DH has just bought me a long length puffa for my bday. It's amazing, it's like walking around in my duvet   I've currently got my short puffa on, thermostat upto 25 degrees AND the fire on  

X


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - My AF was really late and came on day 38.  What day of your cycle are you currently on? I really hope yours holds off till at least Thursday so you can get started again sooner.  x

Pixanne - you poor thing. I hope you start to feel better soon. I'm sure the baby will be just fine but understand your anxieties. Hopefully the midwife can put your mind to rest x

Chloe - glad the twinges have subsided hun. I imagine it will take a while for your ovaries to settle after ohss. I am still feeling slight discomfort if I lie on my front. X

AFM drugs picked up and i'm ready to go! Spent the day cleaning the house from top to bottom and getting the monthly supermarket shopping delivered tomorrow. Just want everything out the way so I'm not stressing when I first start DR. 

Feeling a little concerned that since mc I've haven't had the usual sore breasts that I get post ovulation.  Also don't seem to be getting the same stringy cm (Tim sorry) I usually get around the time of o.  I hope my body is ok.


----------



## Rachel1578

Pixanne, sorry to hear about being poorly, hope you feel better soon.
Leanne my af came on day 50 so they agreed one bleed was enough! Quite normal for me though...
Katy our bodies take a while to get back to normal I think.
Chloe, hope your scan goes well when you have it! I work for Oxfam in fundraising so going to gather stories, pictures and case studies. The staff are so lovely and are spoiling us!


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

Just wondering for those who sadly got a BFN if anyone is starting agin Feb?

I am starting my medicated FET from my Feb cycle and be good to have some familiar names to chat to! xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey charmars....

I'm hoping to start in my feb cycle too. I will know more on Wednesday when I'm back at the clinic for a review!! 

I'm gonna be doing FET too!! 

I'm excited to get going again. I've kinda missed the routine of injections etc!! Weird I know!! Ha xx

Would be great to chat too xx


----------



## fraf77

Oooooo I'm so excited for you all having another go.  I admire you for doing it so soon your a lot stronger than I was.  I really hope this is your round guys 🙏🙏🙏🙏.  Pixanne what did Midwife say about food poisoning?  Has it settled down? Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Goodness me,  I'm going to get tired waving my pom poms for you ladies cycling! 

Fraf, it has calmed down and I've eaten and drunk normally today.  I now have dreadful wind that's really painful!  Midwife said it's only dangerous if you get dehydrated or if it's listeria.  I've looked at listeria symptoms online and I don't think it was.  

X


----------



## Chloe889

Pixanne - I'm pleased to hear you're feeling better  

V excited for you ladies cycling together.

I feel a bit weird this evening, kind of anxious with a fast beating heart, I'm not sure if it's just because I've had a busy day with work with lack of sleep last night, or could it be the lack of progesterone pessaries? I did read they're used for depression/PND!

Rachel - your job sounds interesting!

x


----------



## fraf77

Chloe I keep getting palpitations too and I've only stopped my pesseries today.  I've read that it can be a normal side affect but our midwives may monitor if it become too frequent.  Mine is just every now and then and did start pretty much straight away.  I panick at first as I have history of depression/anxiety and thought the anxiety attacks were starting again.  I am slightly anxious cause I just want everything to be ok as I've never been pregnant and I do worry about it all being ok after years or very sad stories from close friends I know there is no "safe" point of pregnancy so I won't rest until I have that healthy baby in my arms.  However I know this is completely normal so I know it's not anxiety as I'm being rational about it (with depression/anxiety your thought are completely irrational). Also when these palpitations come on I lay down or sit calmly and do some deep breathing exercises it does help calm.  Hope this helps xx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - Im glad I have a FET buddy! I am having a programmed FET (think its also called medicated FET too) 

I have to call on day 1 of Feb cycle, then start meds on day 21, got my meds being delivered end of Jan, less injections this time and more tablets!!


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe and Fraf - the extra heartbeat (feels like palpitations)is normal. I've had it in all my pregnancies and it's just one of those things that'll come and go. Nothing to worry about. Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Wow you are all progressing sooo well!!

Sorry I've been awol the crisis just gets worse! We now have one dear daughter living with us, had to call the police to report mother as a high risk suicidal missing person last week which made the girls even worse. She was found as she returned home but the process tipped the kids over the edge!

We can't get a mortgage till next yr whig is frustrating so dd is in the nursery! Luckily they turn 18 in july so and they ar very sensible but they shouldn't have to go thru this. We are still battling csa whilst trying to came the hold benefit to stop the process. It is a complete nightmare.

On top of this they finally did the operation on my foot under local and I felt the whole thing which was very traumatic! Nearly kicked the consultant in the head on several occasions so im off work for another 2wks. Ohss is still causing me issues even at nearly 16wks as is the nausea!! But our downs syndrome test came back as 1in 5200 which is very low we had the quad test rather than combined ter due to it wriggling.

I am soo pleased to hear everyone is doing well... i won't attmept personals but thank you for the support, we are getting there slowly I think... or at least I hope we are over the worst xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Evening my lovelies

Shadow - Great to hear from you.  Gosh you really are going through a tough time at the moment.  Sounds like the girls are really coping with it all well.  Such a sad situation. I hope things start to get better soon.  Dont forget to take some time out for you and little baba.  Xx

Charmers - really pleased you and Leanne can be cycle buddies. Sounds like I'm on the same protocol as you.  Not looking forward to the DR period but apparently the oestrogen produces little or no side effects. X

Chloe - the pessaries gave me terrible side effects. I'm not looking forward to a double dose of them after FET. 

Sunshine - how are getting on Hun?

Pixanne - hope you are feeling better soon xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Xx

AFM treatment starts tomorrow! Whoop! Can't believe how fast it's come round. Feel a bit nervous but no where near as anxious as I was last time. Also good to know there won't be any ohss symptoms this time.  hoping that this will be our time


----------



## Chloe889

Hello

Just realised my earlier post didn't post!!!

I wanted to say thank you to Pixanne and Fraff for putting my mind at rest. I feel much calmer this afternoon! I have had a lot of those arrhythmia since starting this process. I had a weird one today. The feeling has been more of an edgy anxiousness. I did suffer with panic attacks a couple of years ago after the second ectopic and trouble with DH's ex (lying to the police to get him arrested, multiple court dates as she didn't show up etc etc) so I am forever in fear of them coming back.

Pixanne - I hope you're feeling much better now and have built up your strength.

Shadow it sounds like you're having a nightmare. I hope you are remembering to breathe! I have definitely forgotten how to this last week.. Sometimes there is little more that you can do than know you will get through this tough time. Has the ex wife lost it since she found out you were pregnant or is this an existing condition that was rumbling on?

Katy - super excited for you for tomorrow, good luck!!!! Of double dose pessaries, some serious windy pops coming your way  

X


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies 

Just wanted to let you lovely ladies know that I started my 5th ICSI cycle today (well! yesterday, now as it is just past midnight), and I'm on 300 iui of Menopur, an increase of 75iui since my last fresh cycle 2 yrs ago.

I felt really quite nervous tonight as it's been 2 yrs, but I did the injection both drawing it up and administering myself, and it all came flooding back to me (I don't know whether this was a good thing or not).

Anyway! Most go to bed, got an early hospital appointment for my son in the morning, so goodnight!

Wish me luck ladies for this cycle, "I'm keeping everything crossed!"

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Chloe    Windy pops lol. Can't wait.  

Dolphins Yay! We can be cycle buddies. Are you sticking round on this thread? I start my injections tonight. Wishing you the best of luck Hun x


----------



## elwemma

*Shyeshye* did you have transfer Yesterday? same as me I think. I had to have full bladder for 12 o clock, but they were running behind and we didn't get called in until 1:45 'in pain' was an understatement, with me over stimming ovaries huge and painful as it is (and the looming worry of the OHSS risk).
I hope everything goes well for you and you get you BFP.

Anyone else on their 2ww? it's slow already and Im only on day 1!
Also, Ive noticed, from the day of my EC, right to now, I'm absolutely shattered all the time! Mid day naps and falling asleep watching tv!
Anyone else noticed the same? I do over worry though I suppose!

Oh and *Shyeshye*! your last post had me in tears!!!! hehe, don't worry, you're not the only one feeling so emotional 

We've all come so far and are probably the closest we've ever been to having our little dream bundle of joy, such a mixed emotion time, hugs to every one of you xx


----------



## elwemma

Had that worrying wait today, waiting to hear if any of the 7 other embryos are good enough for freezing, so far no call, which is disappointing (although I am super grateful we have one beanie, safely transferred). For them to have collected 24 eggs, successfully fertilised 14, and on the day of transfer they had 6 at the same level, I'd hoped at least 1 or 2 might have made it to get frozen.
Needless to say, Im still patiently waiting with phone in hand for that call.
Im so worried this one won't work, and the thought of going through all the injections again (needle phobia alert!)

Even though I'm dropping asleep on my feet today......I'm going to attempt to make a big loaf of bread!!!
Suppose I could snooze while it's proofing?!

Although the chocolate cake someone mentioned the other day on here sounds great, a diet of chocolate cake for me right now would be perrrrrrfect


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

I'm on my phone so can't do personals but wanted to share what happened today!!

I went to see a clairvoyant who told me, with no prompting, that I was having g treatment for IVF, that I had a unsuccessful cycle in oct/nov and that I had 4 eggs frozen! She even told me the exact grades of the eggs! Them she told me I'd have twins, a girl and a boy, and I'd make an announcement in march!

I know it's not science but all hit very close and exact!!!


----------



## elwemma

*Charmars* thats intriguing! Ive always been skeptical of Clairvoyants but then every time I've seen mine she's always right. I hope yours is right!!!!
Fingers crossed! That'd be great for you 

*Katy_81*, good luck with the injections! I hate them and dread every single one, hope they're not that bad for you though x

I got my long awaited call today, they have managed to freeze one of our embryos, so Im over the moon given I had convinced myself we hadn't got any!
Also got another call, my OHSS monitoring, they're not happy with the blood test, worrying but I suppose at least they spotting things early (and it breaks up the long 2 ww, as Ive to go for more tests now)


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls,

Well today I had my review appointment. It went as well as I could expect I guess. My AF is 10 days late now so they took blood to check my hormones. If my results are ok, then as long as they have space in the diary, I can start my FET this cycle. I just need to phone up on day 1 and start buserelin on day 21.  I'm starting to spot a little, so I'm expecting AF any day now. I saw a totally different nurse today who although she was lovely - it would have been nice to have had someone I recognised or who dealt with me along the way. Anyway.. That's by the by!! It was agreed that if both blasts defrost ok then we will have both put back in. 

I am now ready to jump on this band wagon again!!!

Charmars - that's so freaky about the clairvoyant. My mum went to one last week who was incredibly accurate about all aspects of her life. She even told her that I was having problems conceiving but that I would have two boys!! This was despite my mum not uttering a word. It made me well up when I heard. I am also tempted to visit one but not sure where to go. I live in England but my mum is in n.ireland. I'm scared that some people are just phoneys and wish I had someone to recommend me one where I live. I'm curious what they would say. When do you expect your day 21 to be hun? Xx

Katy - yay!!! You've started!! How you feeling honey?! Bet you are relieved to be back on the wagon again!!! Xx

Dolphins - well done hun on doing the injections yourself. I've got everything crossed for you. Sounds like you and katy are cycle buddies. Xx

Chloe/fraf - Hows the palpitations girls? Hope they have calmed down. Wise words frm Pixanne- hope it's put your minds at ease. Xx

Shadow - thinking of you hun at this hard time. I'm cursing the ex-wife. What a horrid woman to put you all through this. Xx

Pixanne- Hows you hun? Hope you are well xx

Well must go... Off to take some painkillers for toothache and hope they will knock me out. It's a long time until Friday and my emergency dentist appointment. I'm tempted to pull the tooth myself!!! Xx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - should be about 7 march. Having a medicated FET but can't remember how long after that they said it takes before ET? Do you know? Hope your tooth gets better xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi lovelies
Here's a dance for all my ladies currently undergoing tx:

              

Shadow,  I can't believe what you're going through. I guess you have to fight and put your foot down for your family. What a cow.  

Hi all! 

Afm no sooner did I get off the loo than dd2 started throwing up and now dd1 looks peaky!  When are these germs going to do one! !!!

X


----------



## Chloe889

OMG Charmars - that's amazing!! I love that stuff..

Leanne - ouchy re your tooth   I hope you get the right blood results.

Pixanne - does that mean you didn't have food poisoning but a bug? Probably safer..?

Elwemma - congrats on your transfer! I'm sorry to hear about your OHSS, that will be exhausting you, the only positive is you get to rest without question on your two week wait. Good luck  

Katy - how are you doing? Feeling any different yet?

Dolphins - v impressed with you doing your own injections. DH had to do all of mine!

I had my scan today, what should have been a wonderful day ended up being filled with tears. It was so wonderful to see a baby still there with he correct measurements and heartbeat but the scanner essentially made us believe our baby had downs. I had sit in the waiting room for an hour before being called to see the endocrinologist, who didn't seem to have much of a bedside manner about it. Another hour later and we met the obstetrician who said baby is measuring 3mm which is in the normal range??!!!?!!?! Why do that to us?? She did say it was high end of normal and sent me for bloods. I then had a call from the antenatal clinic an hour after getting home from our 5 hour trip to the hospital. They tried to tell me they'd got my dates wrong and I am only 10 weeks. She was saying they work out pregnancy commencing as being two weeks before transfer. I did say it is actually two weeks before egg collection, plus baby is measuring pretty damn perfect at 11 weeks 2 days. They've said they can't send my bloods through as by their dates I'm not within the testing time range so now I have to go back in two weeks for another scan and blood test. It put such a dampener on the day (DH's bday). It seems that all should be ok but I feel it really screwed up what should be our big celebration  

X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

1st injection done!  Was a bit stingy but I gritted my teeth and got through it. Just waiting for the side effects to kick in now...

Pixanne - Yay fabulous Pom pom dance, thank you  Hope those nasty germs 'do one' soon and you start to feel better x

Leanne - glad the review went ok.  And fantastic news that your AF held off so you can get started in February pending blood results.  I'm sure that will be fine though. I'm feeling pretty good at the moment thanks. Like you say it's great to back on the ivf train. And it won't be such a long drawn out process this time.  X

Charmers - Gosh that's amazing. Really hope it turns out to be true. Twins would be awesome. I'm usually a sceptic with stuff like that but how on earth did she know about the treatment?! Weird. X

Chloe - I'm feeling ok so far. Not different at all. I seem to remember waking up the next morning on last go feeling really lethargic. Will keep you posted  how are you? Have the palpatations stopped?

Elwemma - hi and thanks. Excellent news about your frostie   I'm not sure if you've accidentally posted on the wrong thread though. Don't get me wrong you are welcome to join us but wondering if you meant to post on Jan/Feb thread. I don't think we have a Shyeshye. Best of luck with your 2ww. Sending lots of positive vibes


----------



## shadow2013

Evening all

Well done for those starting treatment. ..         cheer squad ready and performing  

Leanne, that's excellent news hun, positivity and strength from now on!!

Chloe ... Poor you hunny.  That's no fun, but you are definitely right it is 2wks before ec as et varies!! So stick to your original dates. My lo was far too wriggly for them to even take readings and had to go for just the blood test - that can't be done before 14 wks and 1 day so I had to wait as well after my scan.  Try your best not to let it worry you too much in the mean time I have my fingers crossed for you

AFM ...I'm doing my best to stay calm and chilled but it's not easy!! Dh's ex was always temporamental but our baby has tipped her over the edge big time. But the girls are settling slowly so that's one thing!


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy

I think a lot of my fatigue when I started down regging was fear of the unknown.

No palpitations today but blood pressure was off the chart after scan. Reading loads of stuff which says 3mm is normal and others which say 2.9 is highest. I'm scrolling through info on here but can't see any active threads. Will maybe set up my own..

Shadow they told me the bloods and test had to be down between 11 weeks 2 day and 14 weeks. So confused!!! So sorry things are still rough your end  

x


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Well done Katy on your first step back on the road! 

Chloe,  how scary but really try not to worry.  As I understand it,  under 3.5 is considered okay but the combined test with blood also looks at weight,  height, age and other lifestyle factors.  You're right though,  your due date is calculated from the fortnight before ec. If I were you I'd go and have a combined test privately.  I think it costs a couple of hundred which I know is expensive but you'll know it's based on the right dates. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Pixanne, normal means normal to me so I just can't believe they put us through the torture of thinking there was a problem  . I have no concern about paying, we've had to pay enough to get here so I think it's called a harmony test is just another drop in the ocean  

I'm going to contact my IVF clinic as I think they may do the test too and that way they'll be working on the right dates xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Peace of mind is priceless. I'd go for it.  X


----------



## Chloe889

I've had a lovely conversation with my friends private doctor today. He's checked all the dates and said I am within normal range. He recommended I make the ante natal clinic run the bloods as the dates are right. He also told me about the harmony test which is as good as an amniocentesis. The obstetrician told me about this but said it wasn't available on the NHS. A trip to London and £500 but as you say Pixanne - worth it for peace of mind x


----------



## Pixanne

Good for you,  Chloe.  I think the problem with what you've experienced is that you'll wonder what if all the way through your pregnancy if you don't.  It's worth knowing either way. Even if the baby did have downs,  it doesn't mean that you have to terminate (deeply personal choice that no one could make for you) but it pays to be prepared.

From your measurement,  I'm sure it's fine But at least this way you can enjoy your pregnancy. 

X


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies After being a bag of nerves all week I've had my 12 week scan today.  Please to let you all know our little one is happy healthy and safely still in my tummy.  We defiantly have a little show off.  I am so relieved......for now xx


----------



## Pixanne

Aw lovely news Fraf!  Time to relax and enjoy it now though.  The 12w scan is the scary one and you've sailed through it.  In no time,  bubba will be turning your life into chaos so enjoy your pregnancy and take lots of trips and go to the cinema and theatre etc while you can!  X


----------



## Chloe889

That's great news Fraff   xx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girlies,

FRAF - fantastic news on your scan!! I bet it seems all the more real now that you've had your scan!! Easier said than done but hopefully you are able to relax a little more and worry less.  Hate to be the bearer of bad news tho... Despite being nearly 32, my mum still says I'm her baby and will always worry about me.. So I doubt you will stop worrying!! Haha. 

Chloe - thats awful what you have been through. Stupid people who don't realise the impact their insensitivity and stupidness can have on you!! Can't believe someone just thought they would answer the phone as a joke!!! Grrrr!! Hope you are keeping well. Xx

I hope all the rest of my girls are keeping well and bumps are growing/ injections are ok/ counting days down until starting again. Xx

AFM - AF finally showed up this morning. I'm hoping today is gonna be a good day. I rang the clinic and I can start this cycle. I start buserelin on 12th feb. They might have to have me DR an extra week as the diary is quite full so transfer will either be w/c 9th March or 16th march. I don't mind even if I have to do an extra week. It's better than having to wait another cycle to start!! They are gonna send my prescription out this week!! Yay!!
Now I'm sitting in the dentist.. It's been a long 3 day wait for my emergency appointment. I am in absolute agony. If I was a betting woman.. Id guess it's an abscess. I've barely slept as the pain is horrendous. I'm glad if it was gonna happen, that it's happened now, so I can get it sorted before treatment starts. So all in all, feeling good about things and glad that things are finally starting to happen again. 

Back to work tonight!! Boohoo.. But will have to have a chat with my supervision to let them know as I will be restricted duties again from day 1. Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne,  sorry to hear that you're in pain. Rubbish.  Hope the dentist sorts it out quickly. 

We got our nuchal results - Downs risk is 1:2539. Not bad for an old bird!  I think we'll take those odds!  X


----------



## Leanne5

That's great news Pixanne... Although I wouldn't exactly class you as an "old bird" haha. Old bird can be the new spring chicken 🐥

I'm feeling a lot better now - dentist has temporarily relieved the pressure on the tooth this morning, so the pain has subsided so far. im booked in for root canal treatment tomoro morning so hopefully that will be the end of it! Just glad its all happening now and not in a couple of weeks time. 

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Fraf - that is wonderful news I'm so pleased for you. Time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy now xx

Leanne - yay for AF!! That's such good news that you have your start date. I bet you are well chuffed with that. So how long did your cycle end up being? Sorry to hear about your tooth ache though. It sounds horrendous.  Glad dentist has managed to give you some relief from the pain. I've had a root canal done before.  Was totally worth it. The pain just disappears completely. Also, as you've said best to get it out of the way now before treatment starts. X

Pixanne - super news about the nuchal results! Hope you are feeling better now after your sickness x

Chloe - sorry for what you had to go through the other day. It must have been awful. I'm glad you've managed to get some reassurance from your friends private doctor. 500 pounds for peace of mind is definitely worth paying I would say. X

Shadow - loving the cheer squad  glad to hear you are trying to stay calm and chilled.  Just try and focus on your little bean and how amazing it will be when he/she comes into the world  x

AFM 3rd injection done and no side effects whatsoever. I'm sure last time I started getting side effects from day one.  A bit worrying really as its kinda reassuring to have side effects to knowi the drugs are working.  Also I have a feeling that AF is going to be late again which isn't the end of the world, it just might mean FET being pushed back a week.


----------



## Chloe889

Leanne - yay for AF. Good that you can get started.

Pixanne - great news re your downs test. 

They kept calling me old - How rude! I only had my 35th bday on tues!!! I'm going to Harley Street for the Harmony test on wed now. Couldn't get in sooner. I just want to be able to relax and enjoy my pregnancy

Katy - good to hear all is going well so far.

Possibly watching the scariest film - The Call with Halle Berry!!!  

X


----------



## Chloe889

P.s Leanne - ouch!! Hope you're better after the dentist  

I've been invited to a hen do at the end of feb, they're going to a sushi bar. I know there will be veggie stuff but I'm really not clear on the whole raw fish thing. My midwife said smoked salmon is fine, prawns etc but DH read that the concern over shellfish is something to do with parasites. 

I'm finding myself thinking A LOT about food now!! It seems I've got the taste back


----------



## HazelW

Chloe, if the sushi has been pre-frozen (like it has been in a supermarket) it's fine to eat. You could always ring them in advance and ask about it and if there is any alternatives you'd be able to eat. And 35 is NOT old. I'm 35 in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Pixanne

If 35 is old,  I'm ancient!  I'll be 40 in July!  I think I'm what's termed as a geriatric mother by the medics! Flattering! X


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Hazel, I will ask! I do want to go but have reservations. Hen has some full on big drinking rah friends and it's in London. I've said I will get a hotel as whilst we've been offered sofas in various flats around London, I did that once before and had to wait for two weird male housemates to leave the room then spent a sleepless night in a room which wreaked (the housemate had clearly spent the evening smoking dope).
I don't want to sound precious but that was totally traumatic even when I wasn't pregnant so al this could be interesting without a drink in my hand!

I agree we are NOT OLD!!!  

Xxx


----------



## fraf77

Am I old at 37 then? Lol.  I know I'm classes as old in pregnancy terms ek! Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Apologies for being awol was just getting on with things trying not to obsess to much over ttc! 

Read through everyone's news great to see how you are coming along X

Fraf congrats on the scan!  Great news. Your little show off sounds v cute x 

Chloe best of luck with your harmony test as the ladies have said it's worth it for peace of mind. Sorry to hear your scan was upsetting and hope you get your answers v soon x. Hen night should be interesting!  35 is not old!! I just turned it two weeks ago   xx 

Katy congrats on starting!   how you getting on xx. My Af was late this time too 32 day cycle!!  also had less side effects than last time so far maybe we are just more used to it?  

Leeanne fantastic news that you can start! V exciting hopefully this thread will be filled with more babies over the next few months x

Pixanne great news about your nuchal test! Hope you and the little ones are feeling better after your dodgy Thai! X 

Shadow hope things will settle down for you soon, impressed with your strength mrs xx 

Charmars congrats on starting again!  Let's hope the psychics vision comes true!  Xx

Dolphins best of luck with the cycle!  Xx 

I can't read any further back on my phone but hi and best wishes to Hazel and Rachel and anyone else on the thread xx 

AFM it's been a couple of weeks since taking the prostap and at first had no symptoms but now been knackered and having a wee kip each night getting to bed early. AF arrived on 25th and first scan is 2nd Feb and hope to start stimming v soon after that. Still haven't told anyone we're doing this again so just hubby and me in it just now. Feeling excited and optimistic and praying it will work for us. Been keeping up the acupuncture hoping it will keep me relatively relaxed. 

Love and baby dust to all my cycle buddies xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe,  how was your test?  X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi guys

Thanks for asking. The scan went well, he said he couldn't give a definite without blood results.

I am so pleased I opted for the trip to London now..

How is everyone else? 

Sunshine I remember how tired I was on the down reg stage. I'm tired today but generally seem to only sleep for a few hours at a time at night!

Shadow - have things settled down at all your end? I'm huge, I know my right ovary is pretty swollen still so maybe I can blame this?

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Evening ladies

Chloe - I'm so glad that the scan went well. Must have been amazing to see the baby moving around on screen. I'm so pleased for you London was definitely worth the trip!  x

Sunshine - I'm doing ok so far. No real side effects. I just don't understand how I can experience the same drug so differently. DR for me on first cycle was one of the worst parts but this time round its a breeze. Not even had a single hot flush yet either.  I hope it's normal. Just waiting for AF now (again) . Good luck for your scan on Monday. Let us know how you get on x

AFM day 9 of buserelin today. Still no side effects which I suppose I should be thankful for. I have put on weight which also happened last cycle. I guess that would be a side effect.  Waiting for the witch to arrive now so I can get started on the oestrogen.  More waiting....

How are the rest of you ladies getting on?


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Great news about the scan Chloe x

Katy enjoy those side effect free days!! Hope af shows up soon for you xx


----------



## Pixanne

Really glad to hear that,  Chloe.  So did they do bloods too and will they confirm your risk? 

Katy and shadow,  glad you're not suffering too badly.  I have everything crossed for you. 

How are things,  shadow? 

Afm, bit worried as the last week I've just not felt pregnant apart from my ridiculously sore boobs.  They've only just got sore but I can barely handle a bra!  I also have lovely thrush. Both dds  have been poorly so am sleep deprived but am going to a spa for two nights by myself next week!  SleeEeep!

X


----------



## Chloe889

Thank you everyone, for some reason in not getting notifications so sorry for the delay! 

Pixanne - The Harmony blood test will be back in 10 days (it has to be sent to US as they patented the DNA test. It's not a risk factor but a 99% definite yes or no on chromosome abnormality tests - Edwards, downs and something else  

I don't really feel pregnant apart from sore boobs either. I'm tired but my calcium is running low so that may be the cause. Doc is on the case with the medication. I tried to buy a bigger bra the other day but the sales woman in John Lewis wouldn't let me have an underwired   

The spa day sounds lovely - enjoy!!

Katy - that's great news re no symptoms!!  Hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too long!

Hope you're doing well too Sunshine x


----------



## HazelW

Ooh no Chloe - no underwire bra for you! The wire can press on your milk ducts and stop them developing properly, in theory.


----------



## Pixanne

Although,  they say a properly fitted bra is fine if underwired. I don't think I could tolerate one though with my sore baps. Get fitted for a maternity bra. They're not pretty but they are more comfy.  

X


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls, 
Sorry I've been awol - it's been a long week at work. I've literally been so tired I get home from work have dinner and go to bed!! Anyway a nice weekend off!! Yay!! 

Sunshine and clouds - hey hun. Great to see you on here again. Fab news that you are trying again and are feeling optimistic! Got my fingers and toes crossed for you!! Keep us updated xx

Chloe - great news your scan went well. I bet it was so exciting seeing your little baba on the screen!! How you been keeping? Xx

Pixanne- Oohhh the dreaded thrush!! It's awful. Are you restricted to what you can use to treat it during pregnancy? Hope you get sorted soon. Poorly DDs again- bless them. It's not been a good start to the year for them. Sending lots of healthy vibes for the rest of the year. Tho it's to be expected I guess- lots of nasty bugs at this time. Enjoy your spa... I'm sooo jealous!! Xx ps.. Hope the boobs have calmed down.  

Katy - hellloooo my clinic buddy.  any sign of AF hun? Good to hear you aren't having any side effects. Are you more relaxed this time knowing you won't get ohss? I'm feeling a lot better knowing I won't get sick. When are you expecting transfer? Are you gonna have both blasts transferred or just one? Xx

To all the other lovely girlies - hope you are all keeping well and hope to hear from you all soon. Xx

AFM - I've just been busy busy busy at work which has kinda taken my mind off things. I'm counting down the days now until I can start - 12 days (12th feb) and will go and collect my drugs on Monday. Exciting!! My boss has had a chat with me and I will be restricted and he gave me the choice of what duties I actually do - and I've chosen to stay full time in the office as opposed to venturing out. I hate being office bound but I've decided to be totally selfish this cycle and look after number one and not worry about letting work down. So I am removing as much outside stress as I possibly can. My boss is fantastic and is in total agreement - I just hope his bosses feel the same. To them i am just a number and not a person when they need a job doing. But time will tell!! 
Today me and hubby will be carpet shopping and house hunting... Quite a difference I know! Ha. Basically if we don't see any houses we like then we will redecorate our place at the minute. Ha. 
Feeling really positive this time and like I said to katy - doing a frozen cycle and not being at risk of ohss again, it's helped me to relax. We have two frosties and will be having two transferred. Sometimes I wonder if that is the right decision as doing it singly would give us an extra go... But what will be will be. 

Right must go now And get on the treadmill. As much as I don't particularly like it - I've been trying to keep exercising and I'm eating healthy (well as best I can with the odd little treat thrown in).   trying to do everything I can for this cycle. 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Leanne

No sign of AF yet no but I was kinda expecting it with my a mammoth 38 day cycle last month.  I am definitely feeling loads more relaxed this time round. It helps aswell that I'm not getting any side effects although I'm a bit worried as to why I'm not and last time I did.  Been scouring the Internet but I can't seem to find any answers. I'm guessing it's a hormone thing but not sure if it's anything to worry about.  My transfer was originally pencilled in for wc 16/02 but I think late AF may push that back a week or so. We shall see.  If AF still not here Mo day I'll ring the clinic.  As for number of embies to put back I think we are going for the two.

So excited for you starting on the 12th. It will be here in no time  x


----------



## Leanne5

Katy -there's a girl at work who is about to have a baby with her second cycle (also from cfl). She was telling me her first cycle was a nightmare but the second one was a breeze with absolutely no side effects whatsoever. 

I think first time around, the massive doses of hormones is a shock to our bodies as they won't have ever experienced it before. So maybe second time around, it's more adapted to the drugs so less side effects. That would be my theory. 

I'm pencilled for week starting 16th March for my transfer although if there are any cancellations I will have it the previous week of the 9th. It's the only way they could fit me in this cycle to have me DR an extra week... As opposed to having to wait until my feb cycle and then start in March. So I'm more than happy to Dr longer. Just want to begin now.  A trip to the RVI on Monday for the drugs.. And no doubt a long wait in the queue!! Haha xx


----------



## Pixanne

Exciting stuff Katy and Leanne!  I've got everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Rachel1578

Hi ladies!

Chloe, great news on the scan - hope you're getting some sleep,
Katy, hope AF shows up soon. Woohoo for no side effects!
Leanne, hope you manage to relax this weekend and time flies till you can start again.
Pixanne sorry to hear about boobs, thrush and poorly daughters but yay for a spa treat!
Shadow, hope things have calmed down for you?
Sunshine, how are you getting on?
Hello to Hazel and anyone else I've forgotten.

Afm, af finally showed up on day 50(!) and now back from Niger and have all drugs ready to start a fresh cycle on Thursday with ec expected. 9 March. Had to shorten city break with friend that weekend for scan as ec earlier than expected! Looking forward to starting again although have new job on 16 March! Timings never quite work out. It's at the same place though and hopefully not too different.

Planning to drink more water this cycle as was exhausted last cycle possibly due to dehydration.

Happy weekends all x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Rachel - 50 days - wow, what a wait but roll on Thursday. I drank soooo much water and I really knew about it the days after I skimped so I think you'll be doing re right thing to keep hydrated. A new job too, lots going on for you!!

Thanks for the bra advice ladies, going to head down mothercare tmw to get myself  a boulder holder. 

I feel massive in the belly department too - only 12 weeks, is this normal? Hopefully you'll say everyone is different. Baby is measuring correctly so I'm happy with that.

We've been to friends for tea and my eyes were literally closing at 9pm   I had a stint of insomnia between 2am and 7am   and only managed an hour back to sleep this morning. Fingers crossed for a better night.

Pixanne - sorry to hear about the thrush   I wondered if I had something kicking off down there but think it's the discharge stage that I have read about! Not uncomfortable anyway.

Leanne - congrats on getting your dates!   I think you're doing the right thing putting yourself first. Your boss sounds supportive which is fab. I've found you have to reach the '**** it' stage and think to hell with what people think. I've refused to climb scaffolding, lift gas canisters from doorways to access viewing properties. I'm sleeping when I want to rest without worrying that it's too early to go to bed and I'm eating when I'm hungry!

Katy - great to hear you're feeling relaxed, and exciting about the decision of two envies!!! It's good to know you two will not have to worry about OHSS. Has all settled in that department?

Hazel - how are you getting on? 

xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies how you all doing x

Rachel 50 days wow! Good luck for the cycle!  

Chloe good to hear the wee one is measuring normally x. Bet hubby is enjoying the new boobs!! 

Leeanne so exciting you are about to start! 

Katy can't wait for stimming soon. Please let this be our month! 

Pixanne hope you feel better soon and enjoy that spa! X 

I'm v excited about the first scan tomorrow ladies. Feels good to be getting on this train again. Hoping we can all be preggers together in a few months!!  X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi all

Sunshine - best of luck for scan tomorrow! Hope you can start stimming. Just trying to figure out if we'll be on 2ww together. Think we will be pretty close together. It really does feel good to be back on the train.  x

Chloe - the 'Boulder holder' comment made me laugh  sounds like you are coming along nicely. Not sure about the belly question but I'm sure some bumps develop earlier than others. Are you sure you're not having twins?!  

Rachel - wow 50 days!! I thought my last cycle was long at 38 days! Great that AF is here and you can get started. Congratulations on the new job. Hopefully they will ease you in slowly. X

Pixanne - how are things with you Hun?

Leanne - that's reassuring thanks. I like your theory about bodies adapting. I Wonder if that's it. Hope the pharmacy don't keep you waiting too long tomorrow x

Well 12 days now and still no AF. Feeling like I'm starting to sound like a broken record lol. According to my instructions I have to ring the clinic tomorrow to tell them AF is late. i know what will happen. They'll call me in for a blood test and AF will arrive the day after. It takes me an hour to drive there aswell so I hope I don't have to. I'm pretty sure it's just late again.  Feeling frustrated


----------



## Chloe889

Ooh Dolphins, how exciting re tmw. I can understand your trepidation when you've had such a bad experience but try to tell yourself this is a different situation. I hope to all goes really well for you tmw  I was so nervous so I asked the anaesthetist to give me a bit extra and before I knew it I was on the other side!

Sunshine - how did you get on today?

Any news your end Katy?

My boulder holders have arrived - I tried to get something 'pretty' - there's nothing pretty about these things!!

xx


----------



## Pixanne

Ooh good luck dolphins!  As you go for your anaesthetic,  keep in mind why you're doing it and recognise is the last good sleep you'll have for a while!  You can also ask for something like t amazePam to cope with the anxiety.  Lovely stuff. 

Katy, What did the clinic say? 

Chloe, aren't they ugly?  So unflattering!  Despite having a newly fitted one,  I still can't wait to whip it off when I get in! 

Sunshine,  how did you get on? 

Leanne,  how are you doing? 

Hello everyone else! 

Afm, the thrush isn't causing me any problems other than a discharge.  I've got some canestan but I'm not sure it'll do anything as there's no itching or anything. I'm seeing my midwife next week anyway so will chat to her. 

We're now moved inot my mum's for five weeks and no longer have a kitchen!  My 3 yo had her jabs today. It never gets easier and I still had a Sob after!  X


----------



## Katy_81

Good luck Dolphins! Let us know how you get on. Xx

Pixanne - I get emotional when I take my fur baby for his jabs so goodness knows what I'd be like if it was my own child. Glad the thrush isn't causing you too much discomfort.  I rang the clinic on Monday. As predicted they wanted me to go in for bloods. I persuaded them to let me wait a few days as I know AF will be here any day. X

Chloe - enjoy the Boulder holders! no news yet Hun. Just waiting for AF still. X

AFM Day 15 and still no AF....although just went for a no.2 this morning (tmi!!) and there was a bit of pink when I wiped. Woohoo. So it's definitely on its way.  Starting to get a few hot flushes and headaches but nothing serious.  

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok x


----------



## shadow2013

Good morning ladies!!

Sorry for lack of posting but I've had a good read through and a catch up on where you're all at! So exciting!!

Dolphins,  good luck for your ec, think it's today! 

Leanne,  glad you've spoken to your boss and all is looking good - so exciting to be actually starting again! One step closer to the goal!!

Katy and sunshine and clouds, I feel those poms poms will need to be out soon!!!

Chloe and pixanne ... bras!!! Ahhh!! I've gone from a 34c to a 36 b and now to a 38c!! I can't keep up!! I have some proper boring ones but have found a lovely lace panache bra - half price on ebay!! No under wire and no padding I'd a but of a shock - chilly!! 

Hello to anyone I've missed, my phone isn't the best for catching up!

AFM - I think I've found normality! Dear step daughter has gone home to her mum who is now behaving having been told off by dh! She's also agreed to drop the csa claim although the paperwork hasn't come thru yet .... the stitches have come out of foot now from the op and feels much better, I can walk!!
Baby is growing well. Still having pain from my right ovary at nearly 18 wks! Damn ohss!! 
Pink or blue scan on 18th Feb is getting closer!! Now getting ready for a wk in the lake district can't wait till Saturday! !

Love and baby dust to everyone!! Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello lovely ladies. Did you see the full moon last night /this morning?  Supposed to be linked with fertility especially the February one! Hope it's bathing us all in fertility hehe x

Katy glad to hear AF is on the way and bet you're glad to finally have some symptoms lol x. Not sure my EC date but if all goes to plan should be around 16 or 17 Feb so 2ww may be around 20 Feb on fingers crossed xx. Do you know your dates? X

Pixanne aw that must be tough probably worse for you than your daughter!  Hope all the family are doing well at mum's xx

Chloe woop woop for the boulder holders! Sound well sexy ;-) xx 

Dolphin... Good luck with ec today!!  Thinking of you xxx

Shadow yay for normality and walking!!  All sounding good you deserve some positivity!  V exciting about pink or blue Xx 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all good x 

AFM took the first stims today!! Max dose drugged up to ma eyeballs lol.  It was luverin along with 300 of gonal f. Some more tonight too. Hoping it won't turn me into the raging beast at work!!  Feel fine just now tho. The scan showed up four follies on one side and five on the other. My which is more than last time (was a poor responder last time round) Keeping up the acupuncture next appointment is Friday. 

A question for you ladies...  The hospital aren't having me back for a scan til Fri 13th! And then hoping to trigger shortly after. Don't you think they should scan me more times in between?? It's nhs not private unsure if that'd be why xx.


----------



## shadow2013

Hey sunshine

I get the impression that nhs patients get less scans, but each clinic is different and some only scan once or twice. They all have different approaches and get similar results. 

It's good to hear you have more follies this time round - fc they all grow up big and full of eggs!!

Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Shadow thats reassuring xx. I hope so too!


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

Ive been lurking and reading everyones posts!

Shadow- glad things are returning to normal more for you, cant believe how the OHSS is still causing you problems. 

Sunshine - hope the moon brings us all luck, great news that your growing lots of follies!

katy - lets hope AF rears her ugly head soon hun!

Pixanne - hope your daughter is ok after her jabs

AFM I joined the Feb/Mar cycle thread but I am hoping none of you mind me hanging around on this on fo next treatment, I feel we have all been through a lot together and it doesnt seem the same on the other thread!!

I have my drugs being delivered on Saturday then gotta wait for AF and get my next cycle on the road!

I feel much more relaxed second time round, and glad I wont have as many jabs being a FET!


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers,  your right this group is very close now and amazingly supportive! I've got my pompoms at the ready for you hun xx


----------



## Katy_81

Dolphins - congratulations on your bumper crop of 12 eggies!!      That's fabulous news.  It sounds like they really looked after you during the procedure aswell which really makes all the difference. sorry you're not feeling too great now but hopefully that will subside in a couple of days. Time to rest now and have dh wait on you   Wishing you the best of luck for your call today. Let us know how many you get xx

Sunshine - well done on your first Stimms injection!   Your scan sounds really promising. I think I had two scans leading upto trigger shot.  (After the Stimms scan) I am also NHS. Why don't you ask the clinic for another scan if you are worried? I don't know what my dates will be yet but suspect it may be a few days after you. Will keep you informed.  x

Charmers - yay for drugs being delivered on Saturday   I've also dipped in and out of the few/mar thread but you're right it just doesn't feel the same.  Feel much more at home here  x

Shadow - I'm so glad that things are starting to settle down for you. Soooo excited for your scan on the 18th feb!! X

AFM - AF is here yippee!!!!! Time to ring the clinic. I think transfer will probably be wc 23/02 but will confirm xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Dolphins fantastic news! Congratulations on such a good crop and being so brave at anaesthetic time. Sounds like you had a brilliant team. Hoping you get a wonderful birthday present on OTD xx. I know every woman is different and it usually annoys me when someone tells a story about another woman and their pregnancy so apologies if this is annoying but your post reminds me of someone I know who got a bfp not long after her 40th birthday and her second child from that bfp was just born Jan 30th x. 

Katie delighted that af is here! Let's get going!!  X

Hi Charmars so exciting that you are about to start again xx. Totally agree about this group I feel we have all been through something major together!  It's caring and doesn't move too fast. I started on the Jan/Feb thread to and there were lovely folks it just moved too fast and everyone was approaching otd when I had just started DR! May join Feb/March too as reckon my otd will be in march. Am trying not to obsess as much this time round so may just stick to our cosy wee thread here with our lovely preggers ladies. I reckon it's catching lol. 

Hope everyone is well xx 

Short day at work for me today finished at half ten for an appointment now spoiling myself with a high tea. Baby dust!  X


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies sorry I've been AWOL lol.  Great to come back on and see south happening wow it's so exciting.  I'm hoping by end of March ish we are all pg together.  Dolphin i got 12 then my 1 blasto put transferred unfortunately none of the others were good enough to freeze I think there was 4 but it really does only take one look at me so keep that in mind Hun.  Yeay lots of ladies started stimming again or receiving meds.  Sorry there was about 6 pages so I can't personalise but I wish you all lots of luck.  Just let me keep your hope alive mine was 10 years in the making but we've got there.
AFM I'm back at the gym swimming, Pilates and spinning (when I say spinning i mean gentle peddling as I can't spin but it's better to be with all my friends that on my lonesome on exercise bike in the gym).  Baby Fraf is making me a right chunk I've got quite the bump for14 weeks 5 days.  Strangers ask me how far gone I am then look shocked when I say.  We build them big in our families though none of us were under 8 1/2 lbs and everyone except me is now over 5ft 10 so it's either a long one if a fatty like it's mummy lol.  Anyway take care all of you xxxx


----------



## fraf77

*see so much happening not see south lol


----------



## Pixanne

Yay dolphins!  Brilliant growing!  Well done.  Good luck for the call tomorrow. 

Fraf, hello missus!  I have the awful headaches too. They're a bit sinusy as well and I know your sinuses swell in pregnancy so maybe that's why.  

Sunshine,  Oooh I love proper teas!  

Charmers,  we def want you here.  We're all ready with our pom poms. 

Katy, huzzah for the last time you'll see af for at least a year! 

Afm, I'm still worrying about the effect that food poisoning could've had on buB.  I'm just praying there's a nice strong heartbeat at my midwife appointment next week.  It can't come soon enough. 

Thanks for asking after dd - she's fine after her jabs.  Sore arms but fine in herself. That's the first time - she's usually poorly after them. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Congrats on your bumper crop dolphins!!! I'm so pleased you had a better experience with EC. That sedative is really good in my opinion - in fact could have done with some tonight - still struggling to sleep!  Fingers tossed for your best bday present ever!!!!

Shadow - so pleased to hear things are settling down at home. My right ovary is still so sore too, heading towards 14 weeks, I really thought it would have eased. 

Fraff - great to hear you're doing so well and back on the spin bike!! I did pregnancy yoga on wed, v chilled, loved it but was knackered yesterday. I feel quite embarrassed that I've completely lost my fitness, going up more than one flight of stairs had me huffing and puffing!!

Katy - Wipeee for AF finally showing.

Charmers - great to hear from you, sending you all the best for your FET.

Hi Pixanne - sorry to hear that you're feeling anxious, I don't know why but I thought it had transpired to be a bug - did you mention the rest of the family came down with sickness too? Have you had a scan since? I hope you get your reassurance next week. One midwife explained that babies are like parasites they take what they need to survive and leave us to fend off the bad bits.

Sunshine congrats on starting stims. I hope you enjoyed your high tea xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi Chloe

No it was just me. Dd2 was sick a few times a day later but I don't think it was related.

X


----------



## Chloe889

Oh I'm sorry Pixanne, I know I would worry too (I'm worrying about my thyroid and calcium levels and their impact on baby) but I'm sure baby is still strong and doing well. I only saw mine jigging around last week and measuring the right length so I really shouldn't be concerned! My boobs aren't sore at all anymore. They're still big uns of course and look a weird shape in my dodgy sports bra esque bras  

x


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

Just been catching up reading your posts. Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Is it just me or is this year totally flying past already! I can't believe we are part way through February!! 

Dolphins - fab news on your bumper crop!! How you feeling? When will transfer be? Xx

Pixanne - try not to worry hun. I know it's easier said than done but as Chloe said - the little babas are mighty strong in there and can fend off a lot! The human body is a miraculous thing and it's amazing what it can do. Your body will have been protecting your little one without you even knowing!! Xx

Chloe - sorry to hear your ovary is still painful. Fingers crossed it settles down soon hun. For some reason.. I now have images of weird boobs in dodgy over the shoulder boulder holders   Xx

Sunshine- how you doing hun? Have you started stimming yet? My OTD will be at the end of March. (If all defrosts well).  Maybe we will have our dreaded 2ww together!! Xx

Fraf - how you keeping hun? If it's any consolation when my mum was pregnant with me and my brothers they told her she would have had over 14lb babies if she had gone full term! This was despite her being a skinny Minnie and no gestational diabetes etc. Luckily for her... We were all about 6 weeks early... Even then my bro was 10lb haha. Xx 

Charmars - great to hear you will be sticking around with us. I'm not even going to bother with the other threads. I feel more of a connection with you girlies and as has already been said - the others move too quickly and is quick anonymous if that makes sense. I just feel like a small fish in a big pond elsewhere, but with you lovely ladies, I feel like we genuinely have got close. Xx

Katy - yay for AF!!     How you feeling? Have you got any more dates yet? Xx 

AFM - well I don't do things by half measures. As if going back through ivf isn't stressful enough... Me and hubby went carpet shopping last week. To cut a long story short- this then turned into house hunting, and within the space of a week, our house is on the market and we have another one reserved!! Haha.  I'm taking everything in my stride and am actually so relaxed about it. The new house is amazing and what we would class as our forever home. I think it was a sign when we went to see the show home and they had such a beautifully decorated nursery in one of the rooms!! I instantly fell in love with the house. Fingers crossed it all works out. 

As for the treatment- I am officially on the 7 day countdown. I start DR next Thursday. I had to call the clinic to arrange to get a letter as at the beginning of March im flying home to see my family in n.ireland for a week so need to get my needles through security. I'm getting excited but nervous about starting again!! 
Hope you are all keeping well and the tummys are growing!! Keeping everything crossed for us ladies starting again. Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Wow Leanne that was decisive!  Good for you and happy new house! 

Chloe,  all sounds good with you,  but the worry never stops,  does it? !

Afm, I've booked a private scan with a consultant sonographer for next wed.  I'll be 16w. It costs £150 but I could either sit and worry for the next month until my 20w scan or I can just pay for the peace of mind. 

X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi all

Pixanne - I'm sure everything will be fine with bubba.  I think an earlier scan is a good idea. If anything it will put your mind at rest.  I would definitely pay the extra money for peace of mind xx

Dolphins - any news on how your eggies got on?

Fraf - lovely to hear how you and baby Fraf are getting on.  Sounds like you are keeping really active which is great.  Wish I had the same motivation lol. When's your next scan? Will you be finding out the sex? X

Leanne - Gosh haven't you been busy! Congratulations on the new house. It sounds absolutely lovely. Not long to go until next cycle!!! Totally agree with you, can't believe its February already.  I'm doing ok ta. Bit grotty today but think AF isn't helping.  At least things are moving along now. I start oestrogen on the 8th then my progress scan is on the 18/02. Transfer should be wc 23/02. X

AFM well what an exciting couple of days we've had. Obviously AF arrived which was a relief. I called the clinic and I start oestrogen tablets on the 08/02 with progress scan on the 18/02. If all is well transfer will be wc 23/02. Feels good to be moving forward.

And we found out that DP was successful in securing a Graduate Engineering job just outside York! He's been studying for 5 years and working so hard. He really wanted this so am chuffed to bits for him. So it looks like we will be moving house this summer. We are only renting at the moment and will look to rent again until we find ourselves a nice area and property.  It's sooo exciting but a bit daunting aswell.  2015 is turning out to be a year for new beginnings


----------



## Leanne5

Wow katy that's fab news!!! You both must be over the moon!! Fingers crossed all the good news comes in threes... New job, new house and new baby!! 🙏 2015 could be the year all your dreams come true!! 

How many days after AF do you start oestrogen? I'm trying to work out if mines comes normally on time (which it probably won't haha) then when my scan will be. I'm hoping it's not when i am in n.ireland as I'll have to fly back. I think I might be ok tho by basic calculations. 
Is it the full 2ww this time? No idea how it works. Last time as we had blast it was only 9 loooonnnggg days!! I refuse to buy any tests this time and will just wait until the bloods at the clinic. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

I started AF yesterday and I start oestrogen on day 4 of cycle which is this Sunday.  I think you take oestrogen for 10 days then have a scan. So mine is on day 14 of my cycle (18/02). Then if lining looks good transfer wc 23/02.  The nurse couldn't give me a specific date it all depends on your lining. 
I would probably expect your AF to be late though. Apparently the buserelin can delay it. My cycle length was 36 days this time round.  What was your last cycle length? What weekend are you in N.Ireland?
Regarding the 2ww, i assumed it would be the same as last time. You have a blast don't you? So, 9 days following transfer should be OTD. I'm definitely not going to buy any POASs.  Going to wait for the blood test x


----------



## Leanne5

My cycle is normally bang on 28 days even during my last cycle with all the drugs. 
However, my first "natural" cycle last month after the treatment was 40 days!!! 

I am in n.ireland from 2nd to 8th March and transfer scheduled for week commencing 16th give or take. So I think I should be ok. It wouldn't be a problem flying back for a scan.. Just an inconvenience. 

9 days is just about bareable. Fingers crossed it is the same this time. We have two little blasts waiting for us. Just hoping and praying that they survive the big freeze. 

How's the symptoms of DR now? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

I've had a couple of hot flushes and sweats in the night but it's actually been pretty ok. I'm not too well today but I think that's just AF making me feel bleurgh.  

Your scan date will totally depend on your cycle but if the clinic are on about having you DR for a week longer then maybe your scan wouldn't be till wc 9th March?  

We are having two blasties transferred aswell. It's so scary the thought of whether they will thaw ok. Isn't the success rate for thawing about 70% though? That's pretty good isn't it?


----------



## Leanne5

Yeh I think the thaw rate is meant to be quite good. I Guess at least we each have 2 blasts so should increase our chances of at least one making it.  
It's cruel that we have to go through all the meds but not find out until the actual day of transfer if you can proceed or not. 

That sounds about right - w/c 9th. That's roughly what I worked it out to be... Although as you say.. All depends on AF. Will be Sod's law that the little beggar will keep me waiting!! Ha. I don't actually mind DR an extra week. It meant I could start this cycle as opposed to having to wait until March. 

I wonder how I'll be on DR this time. I remember having maybe 2 proper hot flushes last time but I got really bad night sweats. I used to wake up drenched. I think for me the worst part was the extreme tiredness! 

I just finished a set of nightshifts this morning. It's actually just hit me that it could have been my last nightshift for almost 2 years if everything goes to plan!!!


----------



## Katy_81

fingers crossed!!! I really hope it works for us this time xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Katy and Leanne,  it's not a might it's a WILL be your time! 

Dolphins,  that's brilliant news!  Well done those embies. Will be thinking sticky thoughts on Mon. 

Afm, loving this spa break. I still have a constant headache which is doing my head in but I'm having a good rest. Skyped with my bubs tonight and they were so excited to see me! 

X


----------



## Rachel1578

Hi all,

Leanne / Katy - good luck with your cycle, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.
Fraf / Charmars - lovely to hear from you!
Pixanne, jealous of that spa break. Enjoy!
Chloe, are you sleeping any better?
Shadow, glad things are settling down for you.
Sunshine and clouds - how is the stimming going?

AFM, I've started DR now and feeling ok just very tired but that might be from a busy weekend (inlaws visit, Strictly tour(!) and a mini duathlon in Cirencester today. Was fun but moderate only exercise from now on.

Have good weeks everyone x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Another sleepless night for me. Was so tired as was awake from 3am last night but only managed 10.30 to 1am. Seriously?!? I feel like screaming and shouting and smashing plates..   I know I shouldn't complain, as long as all is ok and baby can still grow in this sleepless environment.. Between hypnotherapy, accupuncture and pregnancy yoga I don't throw anymore cash at the attempts for a good rest!

Pixanne - good plan re your scan. Peace of mind is everything.. I hope you enjoy the rest if your spa break, that sounded lovely.

Katy - congrats to your hubby, it sounds like 2015 is going to be your year!

Rachel - congrats on starting DR. I remember sleeping very well during that stage!!

Leanne - here's to the best of luck and your last night shift  !!

We posted our news on ******** on Friday - finally went official   - mainly because an ex texted to congratulate me on being pregnant, can't really work out how he knew but figured I best get the news out to some good friends I hadn't seen in a while. I think that then made a little anxious, worrying in case something went wrong now and that everyone would know. I really feel like I need to release all those bad things that have happened in the past as it's ruining my ability to relax and enjoy this pregnancy. My hypnotherapist said she would try some emotional freedom techniques next week. I think it involves tapping?!?

Sorry for sounding so bloody pathetic!!!

x


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

I am now officially PUPO with 1 good blastocyst on board.       Four embryo's that fertilised turned into 3 embryo's by the time we got to transfer, and we now awaiting a phone call today to find out if the remaining 2 embryo's are good enough to freeze.  I do hope so!     ^pray

xx^


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

Just had the phone call from the clinic, and they told us that there was 1 to freeze   - a day 6 blastocyst, at grade 2 & 3, which is good enough to freeze, as it's more likely to survive the thawing out process.

I'm a bit despondant about it, as we were hoping for 2, but then 1's better then 0.

xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Congrats on being PUPO dolphins!!       And for your frostie    

I've just had a lie down and feel much more normal. I want to apologise for my negative post in the night. The positives are that I know I can survive on very little sleep and even tho I'm getting little sleep I still feel great in myself!! I love my baby and my changing chunky self  

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Dolphins - congratulations on being PUPO!!  
Great news about your frostie aswell. I know you were hoping for more but 1 is better than 0 right? 
Sending you lots of baby dust for the 2 ww. When's your OTD? 

Chloe - there's no need to apologise at all! Not being able to sleep is just the worst thing. I really feel for people who suffer from insomnia. It must be awful. Is there anything you can do or take to help you to sleep? Perhaps a herbal remedy? although I'm not sure what you can and can't take during pregnancy. Glad you are feeling better now. Big hugs <hugme>

Rachel - How's the downregging going Hun?

AFM feeling loads better after starting the oestrogen tablets on Sunday. Just wishing time away now. Only another 8 days till scan then transfer the week after hopefully. Taking a week off work aswell. I'm so looking forward to a nice break x


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe, the sleeplessness is a symptom of pregnancy.  It's your body ironically preparing you for sleeplessness. Gee thanks!  I have it too and my two little pixies also like to help 'prepare me'. 

Glad you're feeling better Katy. 

Dolphins,  Yay!  Sticky vibes hon. 

Afm, eek scan at 10.30 tomorrow!  I so hope he/she is okay 😦


----------



## Katy_81

Pixanne - thanks Hun. How was the Spa break? Best of luck for your scan tomorrow. Are you finding out if it's a boy or girl?? X


----------



## Rachel1578

Congrats Dolphin, hope the 2ww flies by and you get that much deserved bfp!

Chloe, you poor thing - I absolutely hate not being able to sleep.

Katy, glad you're feeling better and that you have a week off soon, yay.

Pixanne good luck for the scan, exciting!

Down regging is going well so far. Tummy is painful but think that's just IBS. Thankfully work has calmed right down so I can try and relax a bit more.


----------



## Pixanne

Katy, hopefully we will yes! 

Rachel,  have you tried the fodmap diet for ibs? My mum has it terribly but did her first solid poo in seven years on this special diet! 

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Evening ladies x

Pixanne good luck for the scan tomorrow everything crossed for you and your strong wee baba. let us know how it goes. V exciting to find out pink or blue! xx 

Katy great to hear you are coming along. Not long now! Great news about hubby's job too X

Chloe absolutely no need to apologise. You got hormones and insomnia to deal with!  

Dolphins congrats on your transfer and having a frosty what a bonus x

Rachel congrats on starting DR. It could be the drugs that are making you tired v common on DR x

Leeanne congrats on the house!  V exciting x 

Fraf nice to see you hope baby Fraf is well x

AFM not much to report nearly done with the stimming stage and scan is on Friday to see if my ovaries have been playing ball. Trying to be much more chilled out and less obsessive this time round so not on here every day and not told anyone else in real life. Did have a moment of rage in a coffee shop on Sunday and walked out after they took too long to serve me!! Oops!! Am blaming the max dose!! 

Lots of love and baby dust xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Pixanne - good luck for tmw, I hope you enjoy seeing your lovely baby   looking fed to hearing whether you will have another girl or a little boy.

Rachel - hope your tum is ok. These drugs don't half play havoc with your functioning!!

Leanne - how's the house purchase going? I hope you're catching up on some rest if you're off nights now?

Good luck for your scan on fri sunshine. Loving the coffee shop strop   I feel much more assertive now, I'm not letting any clients take advantage of me at work, I can't decide if I'm just putting myself first or it's the boy hormones kicking in  

AFM - clever body preparing me for sleepless nights to come   Pixanne - as if you need any more prep than the two little ones you already have!!! My calcium is still low so more drugs to take but I keep trying to reassure myself that hopefully baby is getting what he needs and I am just presenting a little low on the outside. I'm tempted with a 16 week scan to reassure myself that baby is growing well. 

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Sunshine, glad to hear you're progressing well. Not long until you're pupo then! 

Chloe,  baby will be fine. He/she will leach the calcium he/she needs from your bones. It's just you that'll need the extra!  Are you drinking loads of milk and eating yoghurt?  That'll help. And ice cream! 

Scan day. Eeeek! I just hope everything is alright.  bit scared. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Pixanne - it seems to be natural to be scared, well that's how I've felt when I thought I would just be excited! Good luck and I'm sure all will be ok 

I've really upped my dietary calcium - cheese at lunch, yoghurt drinks, yoghurt at brekkie but it doesn't seem to be making much difference  . I know I have problems converting the calcium received in my diet as I don't have the parathyroid gland but hopefully the extra vitamin d should help that   More ice cream still required I'm sure  

Sniffling again and sneezing through the night, can't decide if fighting off a cold or if I have sinus issues  

x


----------



## Rachel1578

Thanks for the diet tip Pixanne, will look that up. Good luck today x


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies,

I haven't been on FF for a while and am so pleased to see you are still here on this thread! I really didn't want to sign up to another cycle group!

I will catch up on everyones news over the next couple of days but wanted to say hello and hope everyone is getting on ok with whatever stage they are at.

After m/c clinic said we were ok to try again so I am on day 3 of stims. We are using DH's frozen sample so keeping everything crossed there is something in the sample and that it will work - otherwise, no transfer for me. Its strange being back in the process again, i know a few ladies said last cycle that the excitement didn't kick in so quickly for the second attempt so am hoping i cheer up a bit over the next few days!! 

Sending you all best wishes
xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi Pineapple long time no see! So sorry to hear about your mc.  Wish you all the luck in the world with this one. 

I'm on second cycle too and have felt more chilled out this time round. May be down to acupuncture or not telling anyone in RL about the cycle,  maybe more used to the drugs this time who knows definitely feels different tho. 

Great to see you again x

Chloe lots more icecream required!  hope the fear changes to excitement for you mrs, it's understandable after the effort you've gone through to get your bfp X 

Pixanne hope your scan goes well been thinking of you today xx


----------



## Pixanne

Welcome home,  Pineapple! 

Scan was gorgeous and all looked as it should.  I'm so glad we did it. 

And. .... We're team pink again!  We're chuffed to bits. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Welcome back Pineapple!   lovely to see you on here again. I'm definitely more relaxed this time round. Hoping that will be a good thing.  When is your EC scheduled for? We might be on the 2ww together xx

Pixanne - I am so relieved and happy for you. Your post has brightened up my day for sure.  Team Pink again!! The girl gene must run in your family xx

Sunshine - how are you doing hun? What stage are you at now? Just wondering if a few of us will be testing together xx

Chloe - your body is going through so much at the moment, it's no surprise you're a bit sniffly. Hope the sleep improves soon. I would definitely be tempted by a 16 wk scan if it was me as I'm a stress head   xx


----------



## pineapple14

Thanks ladies, its really nice to be back. I already feel more relaxed about it all - am sure its having people to speak to that understand what we're going through  

Pixanne - congrats on the pink news, super exciting! 

sunshine - wishing you lots of luck for your cycle. where abouts are you in the process?

Katy - EC could be any time from 23rd Feb - they appear to be keeping a closer eye on my meds etc this time so won't give me a set EC date, to avoid the egg disaster i had last time hopefully! 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening.
xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Pixanne - what wonderful news!! Go Team Pink   !! I was told that most blastocysts are boys so the girly genes must be strong in your family!

Pineapple - great to see you back. I hope you're ok. I think it's natural to not have hit the excitement stage after what you've been through. Fingers crossed for a great cycle  

Sniffles have turned into full on cold now, gutted as supposed to be out with the girls tonight but feel awful so have cancelled   one positive - should get me some DH persuasion points for an ice cream run  

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Pixanne woohoo how exciting so pleased scan went well and congrats on team pink!     Fantastic news Xx 

Katy & Pineapple I'm approaching end of stims (hopefully)  if all goes to plan getting a scan on Friday to check and then hopefully trigger over the weekend and EC on Monday or Tuesday next week. Haven't had any scans since starting stims tho so who knows what's going on in there!  How are you both getting on with things? x looks like we may be on 2ww together with me a week or so ahead of you both?  x

Chloe get well soon mrs   plenty rest and ice cream!  Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - I have a scan booked for next Wednesday (18th). If all is well my transfer should be the week after at some point. So yeah might be a little bit behind but perhaps only days? Just hoping our little blasties survive the thaw xx

Chloe - aww poor you  hope you feel better soon. Ice cream always makes things better xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls,

Well tomoro I start my jabs for the frozen cycle. I have been so positive and in a great mood leading up to it but today I've had the most distressing day at work. I had to go to a fatal collision involving an 11 year old and a double decker bus. I am absolutely distraught. As hard as it was dealing with it at the time, I had my work head on. Now it's had time to settle in, it has hit me and a few colleagues really hard. 
My heart goes out to the family and it was my first incident involving a child- I always knew this day would come and I dreaded it. Now the day before I start the ivf again I think it hit me especially hard. Sounds daft but it made me think of my little blast that didn't make it last time when I had my bfn. I know it's totally different but it's made me really think about life and death. 

Work have sent us home early and im dreading going to sleep. Everytime I even dare to close my eyes, I relive it over and over again. It's horrible. 

Sorry to bring a bit of a downer on things.. I just needed to get it off my chest. 
Goodluck for all the scans etc. 

I promise to do some personals when I feel up to it. 
Take care girls
Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

So sorry to hear that Leeanne must have been awful for you. The poor child what a tragedy and so sad for the family.  can totally see why it relates to ivf witnessing that just as you are about to create life. It's only natural you would feel upset. Just remember this has nothing to do with your cycle which can and will go brilliantly. Maybe you could get your doctor to sign you off so you don't have to face things like that just now while doing treatment?  take care xx

Katy that's great and am sure your wee fighters will pull through. Have heard that ivf children born from frosties are super hardy! Would be so brilliant to get a frosty baby.  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Leanne, poor child and poor you. I hope you managed to put the day out of your mind. 

I got really worried about being stressed during my cycle but I think it's really important to let your emotions down. I remember the one day it got all too much and cried all day.

Katy - fingers crossed for your frosties   I read they have a better chance of becoming a viable pregnancy once back in as so strong.

I'm a snotty mess so will mainly be staying in my dressing gown today!! x


----------



## fraf77

Dolphin we had 0 to freeze but 1 good blasto on board I'm now 15 weeks 4 days pregnant so it does only take 1.  Good luck and I hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly so you can get your BFP xx


----------



## fraf77

Leanne that's awful  I hope you get some kind of help from work to feel better.
Sorry ladies I'm rubbish at these personals I'm trying though.  
Yeay Pixanne on you little girl.  We are having a surprise we don't have either so don't feel I need to know so I won't be able to let you ladies know for a while yet unless of course I see something on my 20 weeks scan that I don't want to lol. 2nd midwife appointment next week and I'll be 16 weeks so will I be able to hear heartbeat? 
Chloe I hope you feel better soon and snot clears up xx
Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Pixanne

Just a quicky from me - it's been a mad day! 

Leanne,  you poor thing. That would completely wreck me.  You have a good cry. 

Fraf, take heed of my story from today! 

So,  boy am I glad I had that scan yesterday.  I had my 16w midwife appointment today. In my previous pregnancies,  I've heard the heartbeat loud and clear at 16w. Today,  the midwife couldn't find her. If I hadn't had that scan yesterday - especially having had food poisoning - I would've been a mess.  The midwife Sent me straight to hospital for a scan. Cue frantic phone calls to sort childcare. Stress!  I walked in and was rushed straight into the sonographer,  who found little miss cheeky hiding really low under my c sec scar, lying on her back with her legs crossed relaxing!  Man,  I was so relieved. 

So the moral of this story is that they're still very good at hiding at 16w. X


----------



## Chloe889

OMG I would have been a nervous wreck!! Thank goodness all is well  ❤ Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Aww glad they found her cheeky little monkey!  Thank goodness for your scan   xx

Fraf good luck for your scan xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - i really don't have the words, that's just devastating  it's times like this you realise just how precious life is. Hope you're ok. take as long as you need hun, we will all be here when you feel up to chatting.  Big hugs   Xx

Pixanne - what a scare that must have been. So pleased everything is ok and lil pink was just snuggling xx

Fraf - sounds like things are going well. Bet you are looking forward to your scan next week xx

Chloe - sorry you're not too well. Stay rested and keep warm. Xx

Sunshine - I've been dipping in and out of a FET buddies thread and 5/5 ladies on there have bfps already! Maybe you're right about frozen ones being super hardy! Fingers crossed! Good luck for your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Chloe889

Katy and sunshine - that's great news re the FET thread   you guys next. I'm so excited for you  both.

Fraf - really pleased things are going well for you. I have my midwife appointment the week after you. Safely DH is away so can't make it. Just considering talk my mum to this too if she's going to pull out a Doppler!! 

Cute video sunshine  

Well I've done a 4 hour stint and can't back to sleep  Fingers crossed it won't be much longer. This cold is really nasty, but hopefully at the speed it's coming out it won't be long before it dried out. I've been caught by so many people in my bloomin dressing gown today. I feel like putting a sign on the door 'no uninvited callers'. So many window salesman and dare I say it charity callers.
I just don't want to stand there with it all hanging out!!! 

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies little disappointed after my scan been my usual poor responder self. They only found 3 follicles, a 16 on the left and on the right a 18 and a 17. Lining is 9.9. There were lots of tiny ones but they won't grow in time. Expecting ec to be Monday or Tuesday. 

Just a bit gutted to see no improvement even tho on the max dose now. Hubby was more positive thinks they're all a good size and all the quality has gone into them. 

Feeling a wee bit bruised like this is the first hurdle again. 

Off to work now sorry for the sad post. 

Lots of love and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - sorry to hear things aren't as great as you hoped. But hubby is right - its all about the quality and those 3 follies sound like they are doing great. Keep eating lots of protein - i think people said that helped a lot and made the follies grow quickly, you still have a few days to go.   

Chloe889 - poor you with your cold, hope it sorts itself out asap. 

Pixanne - phew, so pleased everything is ok. 

Fraff77 - good luck with your next scan, time is flying by (maybe not for you though?!)

Leanne - hope your jabs started ok and that you are feeling a bit better.  Such an awful thing to happen, I don't know what to say but sending hugs  .

Afm - clinic seem to be on the case, I am being summoned every other day at the moment. A good few follies growing, just praying they will be mature this time. I am struggling with the one step at a time thing at the moment. On the one hand i am trying to manage my workload so that i can deal with ET etc and continued jabs but on the other hand I am panicking that (a) i might not get any mature eggs and (b) that there wont be any sperm in the frozen tissue and then there wont be anything to put back anyway! My mood is up and down like a yo yo at the moment. Must focus on positives - we have a second go which we didn't ever think we would!

Hope everyone has a good weekend.
xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Pineapple    don't know if I want to grow them any more as the others were so tinythey didn't even measure them and the three good ones are almost ready to go now. So want to make sure they don't go too big!  Waiting on a call back from hospital to find out what the plan is xx 

Totally know what you mean about the up and down its the nature of the beast isn't it xx. You are right we're both lucky to be getting a second go so lots to be thankful for and positive about x. Great that your clinic is keeping an eye on you and the follies are growing. Baby dust xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Got the call ladies. Trigger tomorrow night. EC on Monday. Thinking good thoughts to my three follies xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - a lot can happen in 3 days. In my last cycle I had an extra 4 eggs collected than the amount of follicles they had counted day before trigger.  There is a good chance you will get some more xxx

Pineapple - I'm feeling the same. Terrified that our frosties won't make the thaw. Although I'm trying to stay positive it's always at the back of my mind. it sounds like your clinic are really looking after you though which is great. Keep thinking positive thoughts hun   

AFM soo glad it's Friday. Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend.  DP is cooking a three course dinner tomorrow evening for us so that will be nice   Treatment-wise I'm just plodding along with the oestrogen tablets. Feel absolutely fine. Funnily enough I was reading the instructions that come with the tablets and they're actually normally prescribed to menopausal women to relieve their symptoms.  That explains why I feel good  Looking forward to scan. Only 5 days then will hopefully have a date for transfer.  

Happy weekend to all  xx


----------



## Rachel1578

Leanne, that is absolutely horrendous. You poor thing having to deal with that. Take care x

Pixanne, yay for your little pink! So exciting!

Fraf, good luck for your scan 

Pineapple, welcome back and best of luck with your cycle.

Katy, enjoy the romantic evening, sounds perfect.

Sunshine, good luck for trigger and ec. Have a relaxing weekend. I'm also a poor responder so will be on top dose of 375 gonal f. Not looking forward to that!

Chloe, get well soon! Being ill is so rubbish.

AFM I'm much more relaxed for cycle 2 as well. Pleased I actually noticed the down reg bottle was empty this time although think I had a slightly lower dose for the last few days, oops.

New job hand overs etc are all around the time of planned ec so feeling a bit anxious as I don't want to have to explain to everyone why I'm being vague about my leave dates. I seem to be good at choosing the worst possible times for cycles!!

Happy weekends all x


----------



## Cornelia75

Hi guys! I cycled with you in October. Thought I would check as to whether this thread was still going and here you are! Well - update on me - pregnancy test this morning and it's positive!!!!!


----------



## pineapple14

Cornelia - omg congratulations!!!!!! Dancing bananas for you       
So pleased for you 
Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Sorry been away in the lakes with NO Internet reception! 

Dolphins - excellent news, will get mum to knit your frosite a blanket!!

Pixanne - go team pink. I have to wait till 2wks for my anomaly scan to find out!

Leanne - poor you, that's a horrible job. I hope all has settled now for you and meds are going down well

Cornelia - yey for you!! Excellent news dancing pompoms for you xx

Sunshine and clouds - yey!! Fc your eggs are all quality darling, keep that positivity xx

Rachel, Katy and pineapple. .. sending those positive vibes for your cycles xx

Chloe ... i feel for you and hope you are better - ive been soo ill with a mental head cold. So tough when you can't take any meds xx

Fraf ... glad all is going well xx

AFM ... had my second midwife app but no listening to heartbeats so I tried to find it myself this week but no such luck. Scan is on Wednesday so not long to wait now!!
I'm just about over my rotten cold and im back to house work after my hols before going back to work on Wednesday. Can't wait till 4.30 on Wednesday to see baby again!!

Lots of love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Thanks! Am trying not to get too excited - early days and all that. Keep your fingers crossed I get to keep this one! Trying not to panic at every twinge!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Evening ladies hope you are all having nice valentines days xxx 

Shadow v exciting that you felt little one move   roll on Wednesday xx. 

Cornelia congratulations!!!  Fantastic news!   fingers and toes crossed for you xx

Rachel glad you are more chilled out x. I found the drugs easier this time and was also on 375 gonal f along with 75 luveris so hopefully you will find it the same.

Katy ooh dinner from hubby sounds fab you are being nice and looked after x. Not long now!  X 

AFM just took the trigger 10000 iu of pregnyl. Lying on bed chilling and hubby is away out to pick up lots of gatorade to attempt to stave off any ohss. My e2 level on day 10 scan was 5300 which I believe is pretty high? Especially with only three follies!  We had a nice romantic valentines meal full of protein of course!!  Prawn and avocado cocktail followed by a big fillet steak. Hubby had a rack of ribs Frank Underwood style. 

Have a fab weekend everyone x


----------



## Cornelia75

Good luck with EC tomorrow sunshine! Hope all goes well xx


----------



## Leanne5

Just nipping on quickly before bed.. I'm on early shift which knacker me. 

Just wanna say goodluck to sunshine tomoro. I've got everything crossed for you hun. I have every faith that you will do fantastic. Try have a good nights sleep. 

I promise to catch up tomoro and will do some proper personals then. Been a busy few days and I'm back to work. 

Hope you are all keeping well. Xxx

Ps.... Huge congratulations cornelia.. What wonderful news on your BFP!!! Xx


----------



## fraf77

Good luck tomorrow Sunshine I really hope you get good quality eggs.  Seems to
Have gone really fast xx
Thanks for advice that baby Fraf might be in hiding so may not hear heartbeat.  I have a stinking cold and feel lousy and sorry for myself lol xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Thanks Leanne! It's sinking in a bit now. Taking it one day at a time - hopefully the worry will ease off as the days pass! What stage are you at? Will have to catch up by reading all the posts! Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - best of luck for EC tomorrow xxx

Cornelia - congratulations!! Fabulous news!


----------



## fraf77

Just scrolled back huge congratulations Cornelia on BFP can't believe I missed that sorry xx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - good luck this morning! Keeping everything crossed for you. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Just a quick postto say a huge congrats to cornelia and good luck to sunshine today. Xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

The very best of luck to Sunshine & Clouds on your EC today, hope you get lots of good quality eggs.       

Many congratulations to Cornelia on your wonderful     

Only 4 more days until my OTD and I woke up this morning feeling physically sick dreading what may come off this week.  I am just having a   day, and feeling (as this is my 5th cycle) that I can't do this anymore, but I know that it's just a feeling, as if it doesn't work, we'll use our frozen one from this cycle next.  There is just so many cycles, and so many 2ww's that you can go through, each cycle take's so much out of you.

Anyway! I am just wanting a moan really!

Bye for now.

I hope everyone else is ok?

xxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Hi dolphins - you found the right place to come and moan! Hope that you are feeling a bit better. It's really really hard. I'm in a ridiculous situation just now where I've got what I wanted but am so nervous about things going wrong that a part of me wishes I wasn't in this situation - you can't win!!! Have an appointment at the clinic tomorrow to have tests carried out - feeling sick with worry - arrggggh !!!


----------



## Katy_81

Hi girls!

Dolphins - aww big hugs hun.   this journey really does take it out of you. I'm only on my second go and I feel just so mentally exhausted, I can't imagine how you must be feeling on your 5th cycle.  Sending you lots of baby wishes for 4 days time. I hope you get your bfp xxx

Sunshine - How did you get on today? Been thinking about you xx

Shadow - lovely to hear from you. Glad you're feeling better. Best of luck for your scan on Wednesday. Are you finding out the sex aswell? Xx

Rachel - are you taking much time off work after EC? Hope work isn't too stressful for you xx

Cornelian - best of luck for your tests tomorrow. xx

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok?

AFM feeling pretty good today. The oestrogen seems to be warding off the headaches and hot flushes. Only 2 days till scan then should have date for transfer yay! Really hope my lining is thick enough   Does anyone know when you stop taking buserelin injections during an FET? Just noticed we only have five syringes left. Might have to ask for some more at scan appointment.


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Cornelia - fantastic news!!!      I'm 15 weeks in and still trying not to be nervous so please don't beat yourself up.

Sunshine - I hope EC went well and you have some wonderful news tmw   Rest up in the meantime. Especially if you are at all worried about OHSS. 

Shadow - good luck for Wednesday  

Dolphins   keeping everything crossed for you x

Fraff - hope you're feeling better. Paracetamol really just doesn't cut it with these horrid bugs. I had four days between sofa and bed, pleased to be up and about now but still really wiped up. Sleep is still a challenge so that's not helping!

Hey Rachel - how are you doing? So difficult to balance work around this sensitive time. I ended up having to tell the WHOLE office when I got OHSS!   they've all been really pleased for us now that we have been able to make or big announcement. 

Katy - your DH sounds very impressive in the kitchen, I hope you had a lovely meal.

Well I've been incredibly lazy since coming down with the horrible cold. I'm hoping to make pregnancy yoga again this week!

x


----------



## Cornelia75

Hi sunshine -  I keep checking to see your update. Hope that you are okay xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

I feel so demoralised today, as for the first time during this 2WW I feel like my period is coming 3 days before my OTD.  So after a good cry on my fiance's shoulder we are now going to the dentist, and my 18 mth. child is going for his 1st ever dental check-up.

Anyway!  I am not feeling very confident about this cycle now, and I could feel more positive I suppose, but I'm a realist, and this feeling I have got as really knocked my confidence.  

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## fraf77

Dolphin I find the best thing is to be negative and the way you are feeling right now as awful as it is but I really think it worked in my favour.  I had totally convinced myself that it was BFN and that my period was coming.  Look back I was total doom and gloom.  I still am for every scan or appointment bit so far being negative has worked.  Being positive never worked for me so many times I was convinced I was pg and that stab in the heart you feel when you get that BFN again and again but this cycle I was a total miserable sod but it ended up being positive.  So my advice to everyone is be as negative as bloody possible lol xxxx
AFM looks like baby brain has hit been convinced since last midwife app that my next app is Thursday this week good job I looked at the calander this morning as it's today I stolidly staring at it for ages thinking no you said Thursday lol. I need a new brain.  Exercise is out window as I'm still full of cold and so I'm a couch potato at the mo unless I have customers in which case it's smile on.  Thank goodness for bare minerals make up cause without it I look like Casper the ghost.  Thinking of you all where ever you are at xx
Sunshine any news on EC? Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Fraf77 - good work with the diary keeping, i have enough trouble without all the meds or baby brain! Hope your cold disappears asap, look after yourself in the meantime  

Sunshine - hope everything is ok with you  

Dolphins - sending you big hugs   hoe you are feeling better after your good cry. Only 3 more days to go so hang on in there.  

Chloe889 - hope you feel better soon and enjoy p yoga! 

Katy 81 - hooray for feeling good. sorry, can't help with re. buserelin and FET but hope your scan goes well on Thursday (?) and that you get your transfer date. Eeek, very exciting!!

Afm, clinic happy with follies today, one or two more visits then hopefully EC on sunday or monday. Am looking forward to getting to EC but also trying not to think about it because i know i am going to be in bits if something doesn't work and we don't have anything to transfer. I know, pma pma!

On another note, a slightly random question for you ladies, do you think its safe to have bikini wax (with hot wax) while stimming? might it do damage to follies because of heat etc.

Hope everyone is doing ok today and for all those still in need of it, here is some  

xxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Hello! Dolphins I am convinced my period is going to start all the time but thankfully no bleeding. I've been googling it and apparently it's quite common. I was due last Wednesday and i had major cramps, to the extent that I used a tampon as a precaution as I was going to be travelling! It's infuriating but you never can tell. I'm no longer getting cramps but just feel I'm about to start bleeding, if that makes sense - did anyone else have this feeling? 

Pineapple - I'm not brave enough to wax so don't know - sorry! 

Clinic phoned this morning to cancel appointment. Really annoying. Apparently they can't do the test I need done and I have to go back to st Mary's in London. Only problem with that is I live in Scotland - arrggggh!


----------



## Chloe889

Cornelia and Dolphins - That feeling is really common so try not to panic, I think it's to do with implantation and expansion of the womb. Cornelia - Sorry to hear you have to make the trek to London, what test is that for.

Fraff - this cold doesn't help baby brain, I can't even remember if I've taken my vits (the zita west are three times daily which doesn't help!)

Pineapple - great news re EC, sorry I don't know the answer re waxing. I'm not brave enough to have that done anymore!!

I woke with a shocking headache and tense muscles, I think it's sinus related still post cold.
X


----------



## shadow2013

Happy pancake day ladies!!

Cornelia ... wow that's a journey you don't need!! I agree with you about the feeling like you period is going to arrive - I still check sometimes!!

Dolphins ... i know how you feel, I was exactly the same, not long now hunny

Pineapple ... im not brave enough to wax either - I don't see why it would be a problem tho as it's not directly on that area ...

Sunshine and clouds ... hope you are ok my love.

AFM ... pink and blue tally is about even ready for tomorrow afternoon ... i would be excited but I ate too many pancakes - 3 for me and one for the baby!

Lots of love and baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Phew - makes me feel better I'm not alone with this feeling - am scared to blow my nose or cough! Hopefully it will pass....

Test is to check for clotting. Had lots of tests done in 'the none pregnant state' at the recurrent miscarriage clinic. All clear, which is a good thing and a bad thing as it doesn't give you an answer as to what has gone wrong. They put it down to bad luck. Apparently when you are pregnant something can kick in which can make your blood clot and lead to loss. The test is to determine whether that's what's going wrong - it's really stressful!


----------



## shadow2013

Oh cornelia that nut be stressful hun ... keep calm I guess and fingers crossed. I was sooo worried with all the drugs I was having and being in hospital so long I just focused on the positive and clung on hard!! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh bless you, it's good that they are going to check for that. It is all v stressful,  i think anyone who has had a miscarriage before will hold that with them - I still knicker check at 15 weeks in and wake in the night in a panic. I wonder if those natural conceivers would understand!

Best of luck to you, this is your divine right. In the words of Lousie Hay. I used a lot of her mantras to destress me throughout this!


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

2 more sleeps, just 2 more sleeps.    The earliest I could have tested for a pregnancy to show up on a test is today, and I was seriously thinking about it when I went to the loo today, but I didn't.  I even dreamt of getting a positive pregnancy test last night, I must be MAD dreaming about pregnancy tests!

Anyway! Yesterday really scared me, as I had a strong feeling that my period was coming, the sensation I normally get when it is coming, and I was getting pains that were increasing.  Also, when I was on my 2WW which led to the pregnancy of my first and only child during my 3rd cycle, my boobs started to feel sore, and looked slightly bigger, but no signs of that during this 2WW so far.  

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi girls 

Just a quick one from me. Will do personals later.

Scan went really well today. The nurse said everything looked perfect! Lining measuring at 8.3mm so can go ahead with transfer which will be this Monday! Last buserelin injection tonight and swap over to the pessaries. Bit worried about the pessary side effects as they made me really dizzy last time. Oh and they also said last year only 6% of embryos didn't make the thaw which is very low. Also as we are having two transferred this will give us a better chance . Relieved about this as I was worried about the chances of them not making the thaw. Roll on Monday!!


----------



## shadow2013

Katy that's excellent news, 2 transferred was our lucky go so keeping those fingers crossed xx

Dolphins lovely to hear you positive, fingers crossed xx

AFM - waiting for news from hubby - he's been sent off to help another area with a double fatal, rape and car v house ... i know they are important jobs but did it really have to be today!! Fibers crossed the hospital are running late again to give him extra time xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Brilliant news Katy- have my fingers crossed for you! Xx

Shadow are you finding out the sex of your baby today? How exciting!!! 

Looks like I will be travelling to London on Monday - May have to spend a few hours waiting.....but I can think of worse places to be. Maybe a little trip around the shops would be good for baby....


----------



## Cornelia75

Has anyone heard from sunshine? Hope all is well xx


----------



## shadow2013

Woop woop team pink


----------



## pineapple14

Congrats shadow, super news.

Cornelia - shopping is definitely going to be good for the baby!!  
no word from sunshine...

Katy - great news, only 5 more sleeps to go!!

dolphins - Well done hanging on in there. not long to go    

Afm, E2 levels have increased so have been in clinic for blood tests everyday - very lucky i work for myself and live 5 minutes from the clinic! Not sure if they will bring EC forwards, will hopefully know more tomorrow. Trying to be positive but this happened last time, they reduced my meds and then low number of mature eggs   At least they know its a problem for me and are trying to stop it happening again. Fingers crossed...

xxx


----------



## Cornelia75

A little girl! How lovely! Are you thinking about names yet?


----------



## shadow2013

A girls name was the only thing we could agree on cornelia ... Callie Brooke! X


----------



## Cornelia75

Ooooo I like it! I like it a lot! Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Shadow - yay for team pink!!  You must be so thrilled. Congratulations  xx

Dolphins - i have everything crossed for you hun. Sending lots of positive vibes your way    

Pineapple - sounds like your clinic are really looking after you.  Stay positive Hun. Xx


----------



## HazelW

I love Martha for a girl. But we're team blue so can't use it! We've got to find something that goes with Willow, but not another tree! We think maybe Phoenix or Raven.


----------



## Pixanne

Shadow,  congrats on being team pink!  I think it's the best team.  Love the name. We're thinking Elodie for our little princess at the moment. 

Sunshine,  everything alright? 

Katy,  great news that you'll be reunited with your frosties on Monday! 

Hello everyone else!  

Afm just ridiculously busy at the moment hence short post. All seems fine after last week's drama and I'm getting very fat! 

X


----------



## Cornelia75

We were talking about names too. Partner likes Jasper for a boy and Tabitha for a girl. I'm not so sure! 

Martha is a lovely name! Plus everyone I've ever met called Martha is lovely, as are all Katy's  in my experience! 

Can't say the same for Naomi(s)  

Haven't come across the name Elodie before - is it pronounced el o dee or el o die ? Is it a French name? 

Boys names are hard. Raven Willow is a good strong name! Has a really nice ring to it.


----------



## HazelW

Cornelia - Willow is my daughters name!


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies just a quick one.  Went to see midwife 16 weeks the most beautiful
Sound hearing baby's heartbeat and a good few kicks we certainly have a live wire.  Midwife seems to think it's a girl.  How they know I have no idea lol.  Last night went out to celebrate our friends daughters 12th birthday and saw one of our IVF nurses she was thrilled to be able to see my ever expanding bump.  How do we ever thank these people enough for creating our miracle?  Well we just can't.  Love hugs and baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Oops! I thought it was your surname! Sorry! Xx

Oh Fraff what a lovely post. Xx


----------



## Pixanne

It's El-oh-dee. Yes it's French. 

Aw, glad bub cooperated Fraf and you heard the heartbeat.  X


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Well I am finally back from my AWOL world of living but I have been reading your posts along the way. 

Katy - hey hun how you doing? Sounds like the end is in sight for you. yay!!   that's fantastic news about the thaw rate.. It's put my mind at ease. This for me is definitely the bit I'm not looking forward to. My heart will be in my mouth waiting for that phone all... But 6% is fantastic!! I'm excited for you being almost there! Hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you. Will you be testing early? Xx

Shadow - I can totally sympathise with your hubby. All that happening of the day of all days. Did he get back in time? Fantastic news on the team pink... I'm sooo jealous... Well not really.. I'm absolutely chuffed for you. A little girl will be amazing!! I hope you continue to feel well.... And can relax and begin to enjoy your pregnancy xx

Pineapple- how you doing hun? Are your levels continuing to rise? It's fab that the clinic are monitoring you closely. Try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) but they will be doing what's best for you. Put your faith in them hun. Do keep us updated xx

Dolphins - thinking of you hun. How you doing? Have you managed not to give into the temptation of testing early?  Xx

Pixanne- great to hear you are well and getting "fat". Baby bump must be growing well. How lovely!! Xx

Fraf - your post made me smile. Absolutely delighted for you getting to hear the heartbeat.. Has it put your mind at ease any? You are totally right too.. We just simply can't thank the involved in this process enough.. They are a special kind of person. It's a lovely thought that at the end of their careers they can look back and smile at what they have achieved. They really are the dream makers xx

Sunshine and clouds? How are you hun? Haven't heard from you in a little while. I hope everything is going ok. Try not to worry about the under stimulating chance. I was reading on my clinics forum...recently One lady only had one mature follicle and instead of cancelling the cycle they did IUI. She is now pregnant with TRIPLETS!!!! Miracles can and do happen hun so do not give up hope. You have some very good sizes there. Quantity doesn't always mean everything. xx

Chloe - I hope you are managing to overcome the horrible cold. Did you have your dressing gown day and keep the world out? (Ps.. I hate cold callers too)

Rachel - how you doing hun? Which stage are you at again? Trying to read through old posts but You have all been chatter boxes so can only scroll back a certain bit.  
Are you doing a fresh or frozen cycle? We could be 2ww around the same time. Xx

Cornelia - has your good news sank in yet?   I'm doing a FET this time after my failed cycle just before Xmas. I'm at the down reg stage waiting on my AF which should be tomoro. It's a long slog.. But the end is slowly coming to sight. Hope you are keeping well hun. Xx

Sorry if I've forgotten to mention anyone.. But be rest assured I'm thinking of you. Xx

AFM - sorry  I haven't posted much over the past few weeks.. It's been quite a rough time since starting the treatment again and the fatal accident at work knocked me for 6. In my time doing the job I've never had a child death and it was my biggest fear. For it to happen any time is horrendous, but it hit me even harder as it happened the day before my treatment started again and owing to the such traumatic circumstances of the incident it was hard on me and many others. Work have been great and had organised a counsellor to be there at the office before we even got back. It's been just over a week now and I've finally managed to stop thinking about it, although it does creep back into my mind every now and then?

Well I'm plodding along with the buserelin and goodness I forgot how exhausted this stuff makes me feel. I'm literally asleep from straight after my dinner. Sleeping 12 hours a night and still wake up tired. I'm expecting my AF in the next couple of days then will phone to clinic to see the next step... Tablets I believe. Night shifts this weekend should be fun!!  

Really looking forward to flying home to see my family for a week in n.ireland... It's been keeping my mind off this long slog. Buserelin seems to go on for aaaaggessss!! 

Apart from the tiredness I'm doing good. My house is now officially up for sale and I'm just hoping it sells quickly. Things are exciting and I'm managing to stay positive. Had a bit of a down day a few days back where I just wanted to cry.. But I wasn't feeling bad or anything.. Think it was just tiredness. Enjoying a few days off work and back in tomoro night. 

Well I'm gonna go get some breakfast now.. Look forward to hearing all your updates 
Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

Just 1 more sleep. then it's OTD tomorrow. :/  to say "I'm scared is an understatement!"

Anyway! I am going to distract myself today by having my hair done at the hairdressers, as it's my 40th birthday on Sunday!  So, less then 24 hrs to go.  

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies, 

Some great names being thrown around  

Dolphins - Aw, not long now - keeping everything crossed for you, Hope you get a lovely early birthday present! Enjoy your day of distractions       

Leanne - good to hear from you. I know what you mean about forgetting how the meds take it out of you. Hope you are taking good care of yourself and taking it easy when you can (night shifts don't sound much fun!).

Fraff - so chuffed for you, another big milestone achieved   

Afm - back in clinic this morning, E2 levels still going up so I have come away with 3 new meds to have on standby! They have given me the OHSS chat but they want to push for full two weeks of stims to increase chance of more eggs being mature this time. So still heading for Monday EC. I have big report deadline this week so trying to focus on that (failing miserably at the minute as you can tell from me being on FF!!!). 

Happy Thursday to you all, whatever you up to and wherever you are at.
xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello lovely ladies. Apologies for going awol just wanted to keep off FF for a while as didn't want to get obsessive after EC. Thanks so much for thinking of me. Have caught up with your news now x

Shadow team pink how wonderful!  Congratulations and your name is lovely x 

Hazel congrats on team blue!  It's all getting v exciting on this thread so many sweet babies on the way x

Fraf glad your little bump is coming on strong and wriggly! X

Pixanne Elodie is a beautiful name for your little princess x

Leeanne big hugs that must have been so traumatic for you lots of love to you xx. Sounds like you are progressing well with DR getting the delightful tiredness x

Katy sounds fantastic!  How exciting ET on Monday all the best for your frosties xx 

Dolphins thinking of you praying for an early birthday prezzie for you xx

Cornelia hope you get your test sorted out x. Shopping trip sounds a great tonic xx 

Pineapple v exciting that EC is approaching!  hope you can keep the OHSS at bay lots of water and gatorade! X 

Chloe how you getting on xx 

Hi to anyone I missed hope all is good with you 

AFM EC was better than expected we got ten eggs!  When the nurse told me I said 'shut up ' Joe Essex style   (last time we only got two and I have low amh and they only saw three follicles so was expecting 3at best)  

Nine fertilised with icsi. We're on day 3 just now and four of them are apparently looking good so am pencilled in for a five day transfer on Saturday. Totally aware we got a long way to go though for any to even make it to Saturday never mind implant and stick so cautiously excited xxx it's a slow kind of torture waiting isn't it!  

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - welcome back!! 10 eggs and 90% fertilisation - that is amazing news!!!!!   Well done you   Great that 4 are still going strong, keeping everything crossed for your 5 day transfer and hopefully some frosties too. 

re. gatorade, I havent come across it - just looked it up, is there a particular drink/product you recommend?

So excited for you, it has made my evening. xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - fabulous new on 9/10 eggies fertilising!! I had a feeling you would get more than you were expecting. My transfer is Monday so we will (hopefully) be 2ww buddies Yay!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Xx

Pineapple - not long to now for EC. All very exciting!!  Xx

Dolphins - One more sleep eek!!  Good luck Hun 

Leanne - lovely to hear from you. I'm doing good thanks  Great news about the thaw rate isn't it? I had heard on FF that it's generally a70% chance of embryos successfully thawing but it seems at CfL its 93%! It is a relief as it is a definite worry. Hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too long.  Not going to test early. I didn't last time and glad I didn't as it turned out to be a mc. It's not long to wait with our clinic anyway. Sorry to hear the buserelin making you tired. You will feel lots better once you start the oestrogen tablets. Good luck with the house sale  xx

Pixanne - that's a really beautiful name. So pleased for you  xx

Fraf - fab news about scan. It truly is an amazing thing. I still can't quite get my head around how they manage to achieve it. Isn't science brilliant  xx

Hazel - so pleased everything going well for you. Team blue aswell yay! Xx

AFM had an exhausting day at work so have my feet up with a cuppa tea (decaf  ofc  )DP is making a yummy Thai green curry, he really does look after me.  Looking forward to a week off next week. so glad I put the week in as work is mental at the moment and don't think it would help my stress levels.  Started the dreaded pessaries last night.  Apart from being very messy I don't seem to be getting any dizziness like I did last time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cornelia75

Yippee!! Well done sunshine. Wonderful news! You must be delighted! 

Dolphins have everything crossed for you. I was 40 in January - really can't understand how that happened!   I was dreading it but turned out to be one of the best birthdays ever! Had such a good time then went on a birthday treat trip to Paris and came back pregnant! 

Leanne it's sinking in gradually - have times where I am on top of the world and other times where I'm despairing at the thought of things not working out. The other times I knew something wasn't right and things went wrong pretty quickly. This time I think I'm going to be okay but not sure whether that's just wishful thinking! I suppose only time will tell. 

Loving the name Elodie! 

Katy & Pineapple - not long to go now! Are you taking time off after EC? 

Hope that you are all well xx


----------



## Katy_81

I'm doing an FET cycle Cornelia so no EC just ET on Monday


----------



## Cornelia75

Of course - sorry!   Even better! How exciting!!! Xx


----------



## fraf77

Dolphin good luck for tomorrow I hope you manage some sleep tonight. Baby dust Hun and I really really hope you get that BFP.  I wish I could give you all that BFP
I really do we all deserve it,  this process is so cruel.
Sunshine wow really good news it only take one I'm living proof that's all we ended up with xx


----------



## shadow2013

Evening all

Sunshine ... eggcellent  news!!! That's an amazing start. Pleased you are back xx

Pineapple ... gaterade is the same essentially as lucozade fizzy or flat version full or reduced sugar - extra protein drinks such as drinking yogurt and milk all help to stave off ohss and reduce the symptoms. My levels went over 23000! You may find you get constipated so have lactulose or fybogel on hand don't suffer coz the extra bloating will make you feel worse. It's great your being monitored and have extra meds. Keep well hydrated hunny.

Leanne glad you are finding your feet again, your trip home sounds just the trick to keep you relaxed.

Dolphins good luck tomorrow xx

Chloe hope your cold is subsiding now.

Katy  it's funny how the meds can be different each time - fingers crossed for Monday!  Excellent news on thaw rates.

Fraf it's excellent hearing the heartbeat ... still can't believe it's real sometimes 

AFM ... only I can fall over whilst loading the washing machine ... slightly squished bump, grazed arm bent nail and a dented bin! Hubby picked me up off the floor as I'd got wedged!! Slightly sore but think I'm ok she's had a little wriggle since.
We think that my job may be put at risk in june with 200 fighting for just 80 jobs ... at least my maternity benefits won't be affected as it's a 3 month process but it is a bit of a worry and very unsettling not knowing when it's going to happen. 

But at least my pink cupcakes for work have worked out well!!

Wishing everyone love and baby dust!!


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow ladies, but my abdo. pains, like period pains have been getting worse today, and I noticed a spot of blood when I went to the toilet, so I am not holding onto much hope I'm afraid now, but you'll never know the test in the morning could surprise me.       

On a positive note, my son pulled himself up today 3 times, so even though he isn't standing independently yet, he is getting there.  

I'll update you all in the morning with the news whatever happens.

Goodnight ladies.  

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Dolphins - it's not over until that official test hun. Please try to stay positive! My friend was convinced her period was coming with all the classic symptoms.. And is now 14 weeks pregnant!! I've got absolutely everything crossed for you. Sending lots of baby dust. Such sweet news about your son.. He will be up on his feet terrorising the place before you know it xxxx

Sunshine - that is absolutely fantastic news. I bet you were over the moon!! Keep positive... ET will be here before you know it.. There even sounds like a real possibility of some frosties!! Xx

Pineapple - hoping the ohss stays away for you. It's not pleasant as many of the girls will confirm... But even if the worst were to happen and it does happen.. The end goal makes it bearable. But it sounds like your clinic is well on top of things so try not to worry hun. Xx

Shadow - hope you are ok after your fall. Maybe the moral of the story is.. Let the hubby do the washing now!! Haha.  My hubby has done our cat litter for 10 years... Cos it's dangerous for pregnant women! He used to say.. "But you are not pregnant".. My response was always.. "Well one day I will be"   needless to say.. It's a chore I hated doing!! That's rubbish about the job worry. I really hope things work out for you. Try not to let it stress you out too much. Even if you aren't one of the lucky ones... It means something even better is around the corner. But I'm sure you will be fine. You could always take some pink cakes to your interview if you have one😃 xx

Katy - sounds like hubby is really taking care of you. How was your curry? Good to hear the dreaded pessaries arent causing any side effects like last time. They really are horrid things. Do you know why on a FET we have to take them and tablets until week 12 of pregnancy when on fresh cycle they stop on otd? Xx

AFM- still exhausted. Last night I had to force myself to stay up past 630! Ha. I managed 830 after eastenders but then I was zonked. Had a bit of a melt down day and was in such bad form. I ended up snapping at my mum and hanging up the telephone just because she mentioned my curtains!! Like what is going on! I felt immediately awful and rang back apologising so we are friends again!!  
Hopefully today is a new day and I can be back to my normal happy self. Nightshifts loom tonight tho! The thought of them is even making my tired! Haha.  Oh well... Needs must... Unless I will euromillions tonight  

I hope all you lovely ladies have a nice day. Speak soon 
Xxx


----------



## Dolphins

I knew my body was telling me something, it's another   for us. It's happened twice in 3 mths. now.  There is absolutely nothing else to say, just in time for my 40th on Sunday too.    

"I really don't know what we'll have to do to get pregnant again!"

Congratulations to all of the  's and commiserations to all the  's "I really do know how you feel."      It'll be "our" turn next time, just you wait and see!  

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies,

Dolphins - I am so so sorry. Nothing to say to make it better. Sending you loads of hugs     . Take good care of yourself and try to have a nice day on Sunday. xxxx

Leanne - Hope you have a better day today and that night shift isn't too brutal!

shadow - step away from the washing machine!!! Hope you are doing ok. Sorry to hear about your job, good about the maternity benefits not being a problem but hope things work out for you. Thanks for the gaterade info - I will investigate tomorrow. feeling a bit better this morning but I havent had any evening meds for two days now so thats probably why, and not taking any meds makes me nervous!!

Cornelia - I am going to see how I feel after EC - last time i had a few days off work. I run my own company so just have to liaise with my business partner and make sure i get pressing stuff done this weekend and then i should be able to have a few quieter days next week. I am lucky to have the flexibility of working from home - I don't how everyone else manages to get to all their appointments without every man and his dog knowing whats going on at work!

hope everyone has a great day.
xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Dolphins - sending you big hugs hun. So sorry to hear it didn't work. Please take care of yourself and take it easy for the next few days. Then when you are strong enough.. Start planning the next step. Remember.. All good things come to those who wait. You are a special person... Your time will come again xxx


----------



## Cornelia75

Dolphins just checked in to see your news. Sorry to hear that - big hugs xx


----------



## Pixanne

Just popped in to see dolphins news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Katy_81

Dolphins - I'm really sorry hun    Look after yourself and don't give up xxx


----------



## fraf77

Dolphin I am so so sorry Hun massive virtual hug I wish I could make things different for you I really do xxxxxxxx


----------



## shadow2013

Dolphins ... im sooo sorry hunny. I hope you have time to recover and grieve and then plan your next steps. Big hugs xxx

Leanne ... you have to take the pessaries uni 12wks on fet as your body doesn't produce the right hormones as it only goes thru part of the process. Although my clinic made me do the same on a fresh cycle!

I won't be letting work stress me - it is still so up in the air there's not much point in worrying until it happens!!

Hubby won't let me back at the washing machine 😁 he picked me up from work today so I didn't have o walk home as im a little sore still. Saw the nurse and she's not worried coz squshing bump won't hurt it's knocking my bump I need an injection as rhesus negative - only I can be allergic to my babies blood being as clumsy as I am!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi everyone

Dolphins so sorry you didn't get the news you hoped for.    As you say it WILL be your turn next time. Hope you enjoy your birthday with your family and your lovely wee boy xxx

Pineapple - Gatorade can be quite hard to find but Powerade is almost the same and you can buy it in any supermarket.  The drinks contain electrolytes and sodium and potassium so they're great for rehydrating you.  Good for hangovers too! I've been drinking one or two a day along with lots of water and protein. The blue ones are pretty nice x

Katy fab that we will be 2ww buddies    I just started the pessaries too... the joys! Your OH sounds v sweet glad you are being looked after x

Cornelia & Pixanne hope all is good with you x

Fraf you're right it does only take one, love hearing success stories like yours x

Shadow... loving the pun   Hope you're ok after your tumble! no more housework!   Hope everything goes ok with your work, good that you're not going to stress about it x

Leeanne - Lol at your curtains story! The things these drugs do to us! I went to see The Theory of Everything yesterday and spent the first ten minutes crying!! Hoping it was the drugs... Good luck with euromillions remember your FF buddies   x

Got the four month preggers looking belly tonight. Think it must be the swelling after EC. My wee fur baby Seamus the cat is determined to lie on it! Big day tomorrow hopefully, I didn't harrass the hospital today so no update on our embies.  Just praying some of them are strong enough for transfer and that one of them is our baby to be. 

Lots of love x


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - Yay it will be fab to have a 2ww buddy.    Aww your kitty sounds lovely.  One of mine is a lap cat.  He has a massive obsession with my fluffy dressing gown and always wants to tread on it, even when I'm wearing it lol.  Best of luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you and your little embies. What time is your transfer?

Shadow - Glad you and baba are ok and that hubby is looking after you.  No more washing for you Mrs! Take it easy hun x

Leanne - curry was scrumptious thanks! I Didn't know the answer to your question about pessaries but it seems Shadow knows her stuff  tbh if it's bfp I will be more than happy to continue with the dreaded pessaries   any sign of af?

Hooray for Friday and no work for 9 days! I have to say, I was in two minds about whether to take time off or not but soooooo glad I did.  We have some really crucial work that has be done by close of play Tuesday.  I have been mega busy yesterday and today but have now had to pass the work across to someone else.  Feel a bit guilty but it really wouldn't have helped having all that stress a day after transfer.

Just a quick question about lining. Mine measured 8.3 mm on Wednesday.  Been checking the net and it seems a bit thin. Will it get thicker over the next few days or is 8.3mm actually an ok thickness?


----------



## shadow2013

Sunshine ... ooh exciting times hun xx

Katy ... the joys of 3cycles you pick up lots of tips from diff protocols in the forums! 
I  was told anything over 8 mm is fine - it should continue thickening hun. 

My dh is working nights this weekend so im all alone snuggled with pup tonight and off to mum's tomorrow and Sunday to start the patchwork and applique cot bedding while I can still reach the sewing machine    

Hope everyone has a lovely calm weekend xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Dolphins - I'm so sorry to hear your news, big hugs  

Shadow - congrats on team pink!! I'm pleased you're ok after you're fall but definitely stay away from the household chores from now on!! Sorry to hear about your work but I hope you can put that out of your mind for now.

Sunshine and Katy - good luck for your transfers  

Leanne - I hope you're doing ok and getting lots of rest. My mum is very good at taking the brunt of bad days but that's the wonderful thing about mums, it's all very easily forgotten x

Sunshine - I was very swollen after EC, just keep supping water. I did ask my docs about Gatorade when I developed OHSS but they said to stick to water? I was forcing myself to eat well and despite being on the brink constantly I avoided being sick. My swelling went down before 5 day transfer but the OHSS arrived when I got pregnant, the positive being that I didn't have to ensure the 2 week wait!

Cornelia - I hope you're ok, sounds like all is going really well  

Fraff - great  news re your midwife trip. Mine next thurs!!

I finally got dressed last Sunday after feeling so rough from the wed night with a stinky cold. I'm still rather wiped out though and embarrassingly easily out of breath. Sleep is difficult still, I came back from work this afternoon as I felt as if I was going to fall over..  I've become aware that I shouldn't sleep on my back now in my 2nd trimester, I love sleeping on my back!!! I've just ordered a special pillow in the hope that it will help me sleep on my side.

Sorry I've missed anyone. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks for all of your best wishes ladies  , but it's our clinic's policy to do a retest a couple of days later, as the nurses have said that they have had occasionally a few ladies getting a positive test after they tested 'negative' on their official OTD.  I personally don't know how that can happen, but they have said that they know people that it's happened to, so we'll see, but I doubt it, I am not holding onto any hope really!  However, until then I will still after to take my aspirin, and prontegest (progesterone) injections that sting like owt once a day.  

Therefore, they wanted me to test again tomorrow, but with it being my 40th birthday tomorrow, I requested to do it on Monday, the day after, they understood, as they said that it's ok to test on Monday, and they didn't reaslise from my date of birth that it was my 40th.  I therefore, after phone the clinic once again on Monday to tell them about the 2nd test results.  Anyway! I am going to try and distract myself today, by having my eyebrows waxed, and nails done this morning, and shopping at Boundary Mills this afternoon.  

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies,

Dolphins - I hope you have a good pamper day tomorrow and lovely birthday despite everything you are having to deal with.  

Chloe - good to hear you are feeling better  but make sure you take it easy! Hope the special pillow sorts out your sleeping position, its horrible having to change how you sleep! 

Shadow - hope you have a great time with your mum, so nice you are making bedding for your cot!

Katy - sorry, can't help with lining measurements but it sounds like shadow is in the know. My consultant never gives away any measurements, he just says things are good or things are not good! Very wise taking time off work, particularly if things are going to be stressful. I am working over the weekend so i have less to deal with next week (hopefully!). Hope your ET goes smoothly and wishing you lots of  

sunshine - wishing you lots of luck and   for your ET!!! 

Hello everyone else, hope you have a lovely weekend.

Afm, my E2 levels have calmed down (hooray) and i am taking trigger this eve so EC on Monday. Excited and at the same time super worried about the various challenges we are going to have in order to even get to fertilisation. Going with the PMA tho and focusing on work for now!!!
xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Katy - no sign of AF 😡 typical!! I was expecting it yesterday but realise it can be a little delayed wth the drugs. Have you happened to receive a letter from the clinic about egg sharing? I got one this morning- will explain more in my AFM.

Shadow - thanks for answering my question. That makes totally makes sense. How you feeling? Hope the aches and pains from your fall have subsided. Xx

Dolphins - fingers crossed it will be different news on Monday. Try and enjoy your bday as best you can. Enjoy your pamper day. Have you got anything nice planned for your bday? Xx

Sunshine - I hope et goes well. Can't wait to hear your update. Thinking of you hun xx

Chloe - hope you are well hun and get used to side sleeping!! Fingers crossed the pillow will work. They look sooo comfy!! Xx

Pineapple - fantastic news about e2 levels. Goodluck for your trigger tonight!! Will be thinking of you.. Exciting times! Xx

Pixanne/Cornelia - how are you girls doing? 

AFM- well I went to work last night for nightshift and was Going to ask to finish at 5am instead of 7am as I was also going to ask if I could drop back and work half nights as I'm exhausted. My nice boss who I've been dealing with through the ivf thing wasn't in and I had to go to the more unapproachable one. I need not have worried. He told me to go home there and then (at1230) but I stayed on until 230 doing paperwork and he let me choose my hours for the rest of the weekend. It was such a relief and pressure off my shoulders.

As I mentioned briefly I katy - today I got a letter from my clinic about egg sharing. I am trying to see the positives in it but I think the timing of it was a little early and insensitive. Where we live we get 3 funded cycles on the nhs. The letter basically says they are sorry to hear my first cycle didn't work but we're delighted with my response. It has given us the option - if we would egg share for research, In our second cycle then, we would get a 4th funded cycle if subsequent ones didn't work.  
Now the positives- it's an added cycle that we would get for free. However... I thought it insensitive sending that in the Middle of my first FET. It's like them saying - it's not gonna work so here's another chance. Perhaps after the results from this fet, if negative, then it would have been more appropriate to send the letter then. Perhaps before a subsequent review meeting for a second cycle. Am I just being hormonal and reading too much into it? Xx


----------



## HazelW

Leanne, maybe find out more about the research. We agreed that they could use any eggs that weren't mature for people to practice injections on. At the end of the day, if they can't use them for treatment they'll dispose of them anyway. If it doesn't impact on what you'll have available, why not do it for a free cycle.


----------



## Leanne5

Before my first cycle- I agree To give any eggs which weren't viable for research. This time it would be different. They would collect the eggs and before fertilisation they would randomly split them in half and I get half and the researchers get half. So technically I could be giving away my "good viable" eggs. 
It's still something Id consider as I did respond really well.. I just thought the timing of the letter in the middle of this cycle was poor. So now I'm in the dumps that this won't work and will have to do a fresh cycle 😢
They totally should've waited on the results of this first FET before suggesting it. I hadnt even thought about a second cycle... It pains me to think Id have to go through it again. I was so positive up until now. 
I might mention it to them next time I'm at the clinic so that they might change
It for other girls xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - we haven't received a letter no. We did sign up prior to first cycle to share any non-viable eggies with the research team but this sounds like a different kettle of fish. It is a bit insensitive yes and the timings a bit off. Perhaps if this was your last funded cycle then the timing would be appropriate. I wouldn't read too much into it though. It sounds like a system generated letter that goes out to everyone who responded well in their last cycle but unfortunately got a bfn. Please don't think they are saying that your FET cycle will fail. There is absolutely no possible way they could know that. You have an excellent chance hun with two blasties and no ohss this time. 

Aside from their incredible lack of sensitivity, I suppose it does give you that choice. I don't know what I would do. If I could make the decision after the last funded cycle then I would probably go for it. But I would have to consider how many eggs each of my cycles produced and whether I would want to take that risk. My advice to you would be to put this letter to one side for now and come back to it at a later stage. You have enough on your plate at the moment. I'm sure they will not be expecting an answer immediately.  Big Hugs chic  xxx


----------



## fraf77

Shadow I'm rhesus negative too Hun so you're not the only one xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne - I would find that particularly insensitive too although I'm sure it's nothing than a machine churning out an automated letter. Try not to think about it for now. Just concentrate on being positive for your FET. Your bosses sound lovely and really understanding. I just saw the video doing the rounds on ********/ sky news of the female officer who got assaulted by a drunk thug. I hope they catch him, lock him up and throw away the key. You need to be careful out there !!! I was about 4 or 5 days delayed with AF so hope it won't be long for you. 

Dolphins - you probably don't feel like it all but just wanted to wish you Happy Birthday for tmw, I hope you can do something nice with your little boy, how are those pull ups going? Fingers crossed for Monday also  

Pineapple - good news re your level and congrats for trigger tonight  

After a very wobbly start today - I broke into tears this morning as DH was ignoring my questions about what we were doing this wknd and then couldn't stop crying (hormones!!?? And fatigue..) it took a few hours to pull myself together but he's worked through the chores we needed to do (step son has decided to move bedrooms so we've lost our lovely well decorated spare room and had to clear out endless boxes of toys and combine my wardrobe into one  ) I

On a nice note 've done preg yoga in the lounge with the doggy, had a gooey subway and an hour and half kip with a friends nursing pillow so I could lie propped up on my back. I've only just woken but think I feel slightly saner!

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - good luck for trigger tonight!  Easier said than done but try not to get stressed and keep positive. You got to transfer stage last time there's no reason why it won't happen for you this time. Xx

Chloe - those pesky hormones can really mess with your head sometimes. Hope you are feeling better now. Sounds like you are having a nice relaxing evening anyway enjoy  xx

AFM feeling absolutely exhausted today.  I have been so sleepy since starting the pessaries. On top of that Im having neck pain. Must have slept funny last night.  Not fun and no alcohol to dull the pain sob. Aside from this I'm looking forward to having my little ones back on board Monday.  Hope they snuggle in this time. X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x  How you all doing 

Katy so exciting your wee embies! Are they thawed already?  Excuse my ignorance of the FET process. Can't wait to hear on Monday x

Chloe   hormones what are they like x. Loving pregnancy yoga with your doggy!  I've just been drinking the powerade off my own back and what I read online but no ohss this cycle so hopefully it's helping.   Hope you have a nice chilled evening xx

Leeanne will you still get the funded cycle if the current one works? Just thinking you could use it for a sibling! The timing is insensitive but like the girls say will just be a random generated letter. It could be a good idea to pass on some feedback to the hospital like you said x. Regardless this letter will have no impact on your cycle it's the strength of the embryo which matters xx. Glad your work is being understanding x 

Pineapple fantastic news! Good luck with the trigger and EC on Monday!!  X 

Dolphins sounds like a lovely day being pampered as you so deserve x. Wishing you a wonderful birthday hope it is a very special year for you xx 

Hope everyone else is good xx

AFM got my wee emby snuggled in. Due to my unusual  shaped uterus they only allow me one at a time. Transfer was beautiful they showed us a picture on the screen of our wee five day blast and hubby took a pic on my mobile.    They also gave us a print out of our ultrasound the moment the emby went in (the flash)  so lovely to have them. Most people get a twelve week scan us ivf ladies get a 1 minute scan! Had acupuncture before and after which was v relaxing. Then we went a nice walk together and went for a protein filled lunch!  Came home and slept for two hours!  Love our emby praying it is a strong one and our child to be. Have to call back on Monday to see if any of the remainders are suitable for freezing. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Congratulations on being PUPO sunshine! I have my fingers crossed for you! Xx

Happy birthday Dolphins!! Hope that you have a lovely day xx
Do you mind me asking - why are you taking aspirin? 

Good luck with EC & ET tomorrow ladies! 

So far so good here x


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - glad everything went well yesterday. Congratulations on being PUPO!  it would be great if you get some frosties too. Got my fingers crossed for you.  In answer to your question, I don't actually know when they thaw the embryos but I thought it was the same day.  Could be wrong.  X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks ladies x

Katy the whole process is so interesting would love a wee frosty. IVF is such a cool way to come into the world and frozen embies just take it to the new level x

Am sitting in A&E feeling a bit of a charlatan. Last night I got short of breath and couldn't really get any sleep. I called the clinic as still wheezy this morning but cos it's a Sunday there were no doctors on so the nurse asked me to go to A&E incase it's ohss. Feel more asthmatic to be honest I don't have asthma as far as I know but got a lot of allergies to dust pet hair etc. Certainly don't have the ohss symptoms from last cycle of severe bloating pain etc. There's usually about a four hour wait here as well!!  sorry for the mini moan feel ok just typing away to take up some time hehe. Hope my precious wee embies implantation won't be affected by this x 

Hope you ladies all having a good Sunday xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Cripes Sunshine! Hope you are okay, keep us updated! Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Cornelia. Have been moved to a room now. Feeling ok breathing calmed down a bit now. I just came in on the clinics orders they probably just want to be on the safe side.  

Hope you are well x


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - Goodness, hope you're ok.  Glad your breathing has calmed down.  Wonder what brought that on?  Must be the last place you want to be at the moment. Don't stress yourself about lil embie. From what I read the uterus is a cozy sanctuary, kinda like being wrapped up in layers of cotton wool.  I'm sure embie is snuggled in completely oblivious of anything going on in the outside world


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Aw thanks Katy am going to lie here and imagine that. The doctor has seen me now looks like it's more allergy/asthma related than ohss. He's giving me a pregnancy safe inhaler incase it comes on again tonight. Just waiting on blood results then I can go. Goodbye Sunday!!  Thankfully I brought a book so trying to keep calm and just chill out for wee emby. 

The doctor was super hot btw!! Like something straight out of ER. Mid twenties chocolate brown eyes tanned gorgeous smile .... Seems so wrong to be perving on another man while pupo with hubby's embryo!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Sorry for yet another update ladies. Now being kept in overnight with a suspected blood clot in lung! Praying for our emby the timing is as bad as could be for this to happen xx. 

What have you ladies been up to?  looking forward to the EC updates tomorrow and wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Omg Sunshine you poor thing.  I hope they are either wrong or it's something that can be easily treated.  Being in hospital is horrible.  All i can suggest is just try to relax and picture your embie all snuggled up.  I hope you get to go home tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you. Xx

I'm getting very excited and nervous for tomorrow. We are expecting the clinic to call around 12 to let us know if embies have thawed ok then transfer on afternoon.  Fingers crossed


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks mrs x.  Very excited for you for tomorrow. Go frosties! xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Jeez - I take it that's just a precaution to let the specialists take a look at you tomorrow! Horrible for you being in hospital though....poor you! Are you in a ward with other people?


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - poor you! Hope everything is ok tomorrow. Don't worry emby, it's all tucked up safe. 

Katy - wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.  

Hello everyone else too 
Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

In my own wee room Cornelia got a telly and everything just watched jurassic park   it's so they can monitor things and will get a scan on the chest tomorrow. They've put me up in the gynae ward and are well clued up on ivf so that's good x 

Thanks Pineapple x. Am going positive thoughts again for our emby chilling out together. Are you all set EC?  xx


----------



## Cornelia75

You sound so relaxed! Hopefully you will get a good nights sleep and will be out of there before you know it. Update us tomorrow when they know what's going on xx


----------



## Pixanne

Evening ladies

Apologies for being AWOL - been super busy! 

Sunshine, what are you like? ! Embie will be safely snuggled and won't care what's going on in your lungs.  But how stressful for you.  Horrid.  I hope all is well tomorrow and you're back home keeping those feet up. 

Leanne,  great news your bosses are so supportive.  That makes such a difference,  doesn't it? 

Katy, good luck tomorrow hon!  Look forward to hearing that you're pupo!

Dolphins,  happy birthdaY missus!  I hope you're okay and able to have some enjoyment from the day. 

Chloe,  ah hormones.  They make life interesting, don't they?  I was welling up at a cbeebies programme my dds were watching earlier!  It's made for preschoolers for goodness sake!  

Cornelia, how are you? 

Pineapple, good luck tomorrow and enjoy that lovely anaesthetic. 

Afm, only about ten days now until we move back home.  We still won't have a floor,  cooker or fridges but it'll only be a week before it'll all be done.  We're just going to have to eat out that week!  It's all starting to take shape though. 

It's been a super busy half term and I am knackered!  I'll be 18w tomorrow and have been running around way too much.  With my mum away,  I have no childcare at all so the girls have had to come to boring places and appointments with me and lots of in and out of the car errands.  They've been good as gold but my 18mo is so independent that it's like trying to herd a squirrel!  

I should know this by now,  but I can't remember when I'm supposed to next book to see my midwife?  I've obv got my 20w scan in two weeks,  but when do I book in again? !

X


----------



## shadow2013

Good morning ladies ... albeit very early!!

Dolphins, happy belated birthday - fc for tomorrow

Sunshine ... omg Mrs! !! Glad you ere on a gynae ward who understand, take care hunny and rest up.

Pixanne sounds like you have your hands full ... next midwife app is 2wks xx

Pineapple good luck for later, have my fc for you xx

AFM ... hubby working half nights so im a little out of routine hence being up. Mind you this little one is kicking so much I wouldn't sleep anyways!! Busy bee at work thankfully last day tmorrow

Night night ladies xx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - best of luck for today hun. Will be thinking of you xx

Sunshine - how are you holding up mrs? X

Pixanne - sounds like you could do with a break. Have you got any more spa weekends planned? X

Fraf - so cool that little baba is kicking already. I didn't realuse it  would happen this early. Glad things are going well x

AFM Well I'm sat in bad with a nice cuppa contemplating the day ahead.  Starting to get butterflies in my tummy. DP has gone off to uni so he won't be here for when the clinic call. Just hope it's good news. X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning ladies xx

Cornelia thanks for your nice messages. How you getting on?  X

Pixanne v exciting that you will nearly be home and eating out all week sounds like a fab option    sounds like you have been super busy hopefully you can get a wee chill out soon xx

Shadow sounds like you have a cute little lady in there dancing around. Enjoy your time off xx 

Katy so excited for you good luck with the call xx 

AFM saw the doctor this morning they listened to my chest did some tests. She is satisfied that I don't have a clot in the lung as she can't hear anything and my breathing has improved. She didn't want to do an xray or anything with radiation due to embryo transfer so just said to let them know if breathing gets worse again. 

ACS (assisted conception services)  doctors are coming round to see me later to see if it's ohss/fluid in the ovaries. Also giving another shot of blood thinner as a precaution. Otherwise may have been asthma. 

Had a very vivid dream last night about giving birth to twin boys. It was v cute but not a premonition - had loads of dreams about being preggers last cycle which was a bfn. Hoping wee emby has been ok throughout the hospital stay and still wants to stick around! 

Oh and did anyone see the Oscars. V pleased for Eddie R he was brilliant in that film x

Lots of love xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - great news it's not what they expected. Bet you can't wait to get home. 

Just had my call. Both embies thawed successfully and are great quality. So relieved. Going to the clinic for 1.50 for transfer x


----------



## Leanne5

Katy - that is fantastic news!! I'm soooo chuffed for you!!! Goodluck!!! Xx

Sunshine - good news it's not a blood clot, but pants to having to spend the night in hospital. On the plus side.. Better being safe than sorry. I hope you are feeling better soon and your little embie will be snuggling deep inside now xx

Pixanne- great to hear from you. Sorry can't help with the midwife question.. Maybe shadow or one of the other pregnant ladies know. Hope you are well xx

Pineapple - goodluck today hun. Xx

Dolphin - happy belated bday. I hope you had a lovely day. I'm praying you get a nice surprise today xx

Chloe/shadow/cornelia - how are you lovely ladies doing? Xx

AFM... I'm spotting now with some cramps so expecting AF imminently then gotta phone clinic to find out when to start the tablets. The end is finally coming into sight. Just hope I have me same luck as katy with my two frosties. 

Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Fantastic news Katy!  Good luck with your transfer xxx

Good stuff Leeanne not long now xx 

Just got a call from the clinic...  We have one frosty!  So pleased always wanted to have a wee frosty waiting on us x


----------



## Leanne5

Sunshine - that's fab news!!! Chuffed for you!!! Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - Yay! Congrats on your little frostie  

Leanne - horaay for AF on its way. What day of your cycle are you on out of interest?

I am now officially PUPO! Whoopee! Had a look at embies on screen.  One was slightly bigger than other so we have nicknamed them little and large lol. Hope they get snuggled in.  xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey katy - congrats on being PUPO!! How were the clinic? 

I think I am on day 32 of my cycle. I've had spotting for quite a few days which I normally get but not full flow if that makes sense. (Sorry for tmi). What day did yours come? When did you start your tablets after that? 
I've just been counting this morning - I only have 7 needles left. Don't think that's enough considering my transfer isn't until week commencing 16th March xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - clinic were great. It was a bit weird cause we recognised the embryologist from a Christmas gathering we went to. She asked us if we were still comfortable for her to be in there but we were fine with it. She wasnt actually physically doing the transfer, just in the same room. 

Think I was at day 36 when mine arrived. I had a bit of spotting then full blown AF the next day so hopefully it's just round the corner.  Started taking oestrogen tablets on day 4 of cycle. You will definitley need more needles. My last injection was last Wednesday which was day 14 of my cycle. So you need at least 10 more ( if AF arrives tomorrow) . I wonder why they only gave you that many :-/


----------



## Leanne5

No idea why I got so few... Didn't seem as well organised this time.
On my first cycle I got a professional little zip up bag containing the sharps bin and all the needles etc. This time I got it all thrown into a plastic bag! Ha. 

It's such a small world isn't it? I remember you saying about your xmas gathering.. And to see her again at clinic!! Id have been the same as you.. I guess its just her job. Plus she's bound by patient confidentiality. 

How you feeling? Do you have a full 2ww or is it 9days like last time? 
I'm excited for you!! I hope you plan to take it easy xx


----------



## Katy_81

I feel pretty good.  My only complaint is a stiff neck but I don't think that's drug related. I have the week off so planning lots of relaxation and maybe a few walks if weather improves.  It's  a 9 day wait again which isnt long at all compared to some ladies. Going in for a blood test on the 4th.  Really praying it works this time x


----------



## Leanne5

I've got everything crossed for you hun. Keep positive! 

It's good news that it's only 9 days... Hopefully time goes quick for you xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congrats Katy    how exciting! xx 

Leeanne not long for you too. Hope af shows up soon sounds like it's well on the way xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey sunshine - how you feeling? Are you still in hospital? Hope everything went well when the other doctors came to see you and no ohss. Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

I'm OK thanks mrs got home about an hour ago. The doctors think it's ohss but only mild. So the clinic want to see me tomorrow morning to keep an eye on things. Feeling fine tho and still made up to have a frosty xx


----------



## Leanne5

It's always nice to get back into your own bed!! Just take it easy and rest up hun. It's great that your clinic is looking after you so closely. 

It's such a relief having a frostie isnt it?? Possibility of a little sibling as I'm sure this time is gonna be just fine!!   xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Yeah such a relief!  Such an amazing way to create life as well. I imagine frosties are v strong little embryos x


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies

Sunshine - congrats on your frontier, so exciting! Hope you are feeling better and that is only mild ohss, you are going thru the wars aren't you!! Hope you can take it easy this week, can you stay off work?

Katy - congrats on being PUPO! 9 days sounds great, hope it whizzes by for you, keeping everything crossed for you     

Shadow - hope you managed to get some sleep in the end, so lovely LO is kicking lots tho  

Pixanne - hope you have a calmer time this week, can't believe you are already 18 weeks! Have you got lots of stuff to move back into house? Hope it all goes smoothly and it's all finished soon, a week of eating out sounds good tho!

Afm - as always with my cycle news, good news bad news. Good news is they found some sperm in DHs frozen sample from mtese op. We weren't sure there would be anything so it's brilliant news. Bad news is my eggs didn't behave again, only got 11 and then only 6 mature. I am gutted, they have done icsi with the 6 eggs and had to throw the other few sperm away. They were so precious, we most likely won't fine any more in the future.  I feel my body has failed again and I feel awful for DH. He is chipper that they found something so after I had an initial meltdown I am trying to keep calm. Last time we only had 6 out of 15 eggs and only 2 fertilised and 1 made it to day 3. I can't bear to think that history is just repeating itself. I am sorry for the downer email, I know I should be thankful we had some sperm and have some eggs, I just feel gutted that I should have had double the eggs, the consultant was so sure the eggs would mature this time   will find out in the morning if any have fertilised       

Xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - What a day you've had both physically and emotionally.  I'm so sorry things didn't go as well as you'd hoped.  Just try to focus on the positives now. You have 6 mature eggs and there's a good chance of them fertilising. I know it must be nerve-wracking.  Sending you big hugs and best of luck for your call tomorrow. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Pineapple,  six mature eggs is a great start.  I know it's frustrating if you expected more but you have eggs and you have sperm.  That's a recipe for a baby. 

Shadow,  isn't it just a scan at 20w? I saw my midwife at 16w. Do I see her at 22? 

Katy,  congrats on being pupo! You get your feet up and chill.

Leanne,  trust af not to behave!  this will be your last one for some time. 

Sunshine,  so glad it wasn't a clot.  Lots of fluid for you,  missus. 

Fraf, I'm getting a few little electric shocks too. Nothing regular yet though. 

Hello anyone I've missed! 

Afm, yes I have been silly busy.  Our weekends seem to be constantly full and then the weekdays too. I'm knackered.  If only I could have another spa break but there's no time for that!  The day we move back I have to pack them unpack,  clean my mum's house and change all the beds as they're back the next day then put all the kitchen stuff where we want it while having a clear out at the same time. I've asked dh if I can spend the next day in bed!  X


----------



## shadow2013

Evening ladies ... had a rubbish night sleep followed by a mentally busy day and work and brownies! Pooped!!

Pineapple ... i can understand your emotional rollercoaster. But your right to focus on the positive. .. fc for the phone call in the morning

Pixanne. . Sorry damn auto correct, that should have read 22wks for next midwife app!! Altho I think mine is closer to 23wks. 

Leanne ... id do a little af dance for you but I can't access smilies tonight! I do agree your letter timing was insensitive but an excellent opportunity should you need it for a sibling!!

Katy ... how exciting news on your pupo status

Sunshine ... fabulous, so pleased you don't have a blood clot. Still be careful tho as even moderate ohss can be awful. Keep hydrated and pottering but def take it easy xx

Chloe ..  how are you doing hun?

Dolphins how was your birthday?  Did you have to test again today?

Anyways, im off to bed now. My poor dh is being called to court with less than 2hrs notice into a day off so that'll be a nice double time bonus but does mean I have to clean our giant caravan on my own :-( good old daddy is helping as I can't even tow it now we have a new outfit that weighs too much.

Hope everyone has a good week xx


----------



## Katy_81

Morning ladies!

Pixanne - Sounds like you could really do with a break. Hopefully things will be a little better once are back home and have a fully functional kitchen  

Shadow - hope you managed to get a better nights sleep last night. Dont overdo it with the cleaning mrs! X

Well 1dp 5dt. No obvious symptoms to report just yet apart from a rather raunchy dream last night    Also it could be in my head but I seem hungrier than usual.  Ah the joys of symptom spotting hehe x


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Katie -I've heard a few people speak of raunchy dreams.. I find it quite funny. It's weird how our body works. I heard that being aroused means there's more blood flow to uterus which in turn increases chance of implantation!! Fingers crossed.


Well AF is finally here. Gonna phone the clinic now. Feels so good to finally be moving onto the next step 😃 xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne that's excellent news!  How have you been with the buserelin? I was a bit poorly towards the end but as soon as I started taking the oestrogen tablets I was fine. its great to be moving forward isn't it


----------



## Pixanne

Thanks Shadow. Best I book that in!  

Katy, rude dreams are a sign for me.  I'm still getting them now!  I won't tell you what I did to the poor man who I found hI ding in the loft in my dream. 

X


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies,

Pixanne - the mind boggles about ur man in loft! Made me laugh a lot!!!

Katy - good sign! Long may they continue  

Leanne - great you are feeling chipper about things and you are moving forward. Hope the jabs are going ok. How long now before FET? Sorry if you have already said

Shadow, go easy on the cleaning! Hopefully nice sunny weather for it tho? 

Afm - clinic called this morning. Out of our 6, 3 have fertilised ok. They have booked me in for 3 day transfer on Thursday. Am so relieved we have 3, just keeping everything crossed that they now grow properly and on schedule!    

Xxxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

go on Pixanne tell us!  Xx 

Pineapple   brilliant news about fertilisation x from what I've heard all the power and good stuff usually goes into just one or two of the initial eggs anyway Xx

Leeanne great news that AF is here    now you can get on with things xx 

Katy how are you doing?  I'm swaying between excited and feeling nothing in there x 

Shadow glad you got some help with the caravan and thanks for the tips xx

Had my doctor appointment today it looks like it is the lovely ohss. Nothing too much though only mild. They scanned me again and ovaries are already half the size they were at the last scan and I'm feeling much better. She did say it could get worse again in a couple of weeks if I get pregnant. 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - I'm feeling really excited. I love being in my PUPO bubble.  I know it might not last so just going to enjoy being a mummy for 9 days.  I Feel much more relaxed this time round aswell. Physically I'm not feeling anything really although it's still really early for both of us. We just have to keep the faith that our little embies are in there happy and content xx

Pineapple - that's excellent news. You might even have some frosties! X

Pixanne - You naughty lady lol. Made me laugh x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

That's great mrs. It is a lovely thought


----------



## Dolphins

Hi all  

Thanks ladies for wishing me a "happy 40th birthday" on Sunday.    We was meant to go out for the day, but because it was half term still, the place we was going to visit was 'sold out', and then the weather decided to throw it down with rain, then snow, and it was also quite windy too.  Therefore we couldn't think of anywhere else to go, so we went out for a meal in North Yorkshire instead.  However, instead of it being a relaxing meal, our 18 mth. old son decided to throw the BIGGEST tantrum ever! All throughout the meal, and you could see other diners turning around and shaking their heads, like we could do anything to control our son's behaviour!!!!!!! when we covered ALL the basics, fed him, changed  him etc.  What's most confusing is he is normally quite well behaved in public, not a crying baby at all, but "TODAY" of all days, he decided to get really UPSET.  It went on to the point where it was quite embarrasing  , and instead of a relaxing, enjoyable, birthday meal out has a family to help to celebrate my 40th birthday, it was rushed, and embarrasing instead!  

However, I had a creme brulee for dessert, and the staff kindly put a lit candle in it, which I kindly blew out & made a wish, (I WONDER what "I wished for" ladies!!!!!)  

Anyway! We then went back home, where I was yet to open my cards, and my fiance surprised me with some lovely presents!  He had already put a 40th birthday announcement in the local paper for me the day before, but on my birthday he give me a Radley bag, something that I have wanted for ages, accompanied with the matching purse, then I got a 'special engraved case' with a lovely pen inside, which said:  'To mummy, happy 40th birthday from your son Nathan.' xxx.  Then, I got some money, and he had already paid for my hair, nails and brows doing.  A necklace, again from my son, a commerative newspaper from 40 yrs ago, and a paper of the date 40 years later (now), and he paid for my "commitment ring" to be extended, as it no longer fits on my finger, but it is still too tight, which unfortunately I'll have to take back to the jewellers to get adjusted again.  He also surprised me with a cake, that he iced himself, and some 40th helium balloons, and some banners, which were a really lovely surprise, so all in all my fiance did me proud!     

Unfortunately, we were going to watch a movie in the evening in the comfort of our own home, but we were all asleep by 9 p.m. but not before enjoying a glass of bubbly.  Therefore we tried to have a good day, despite all considered!  

However! It soon got to the retest again yesterday (the day after), and I am sorry to say that it is still a   for us.     I am feeling really miserable, disheartened and down now, but "hay! Life goes on doesn't it!" 

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Oh Dolphins - sorry to hear about toddler tantrums!! It's one to remind him off in years to come when he asks you what you did for your 40th bday! Bless him - toddlers don't have the best timing when it comes to tantrums!! 

It sounds like you were truly spoilt on your bday!! Your gifts sound amazing!! Really thoughtful of your other half.. And bless him icing the cake!! Xx 

I'm so sorry to hear it's still BFN. I hope you are doing as best as you can do in the circumstances. It's ok to feel disheartened and miserable. Sometimes it's good to have a good old cry!! That's what I did... For 3 days solid. For me it was like a release of emotions that built up during the process. I hope in time hun you can pick yourself up and try again. Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Katie - I've been exhausted on buserelin. So so tired and had a few night sweats but thankfully I've had no headaches this time around (famous last words no doubt). Rang the clinic this morning and start tablets on Sunday. I'm on buserelin a little longer so they could fit me in this month. Scan booked for 11th March and hopefully transfer the week after. How you doing? There's worse things i could think of other than raunchy dreams 😈  xx

Pineapple - 3 embryos is fantastic! I hope you are happy with that. All the quality will be in those little ones. They will be looking forward to getting back to you. Do you have a choice as to how many you can transfer? Xx

Sunshine - glad you are feeling better hun. Fingers crossed it continues. Xx

Pixanne- your post made me chuckle. Was like the sequel of 50 shades!!!   xx

Hope everyone is keeping well. Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Dolphins - so sorry it's a BFN   Take care of yourself and that lovely little boy of yours. Your hubby sounds amazing too. What a birthday he gave you   xx

Leanne - Great you now have some dates to work with. Will the scan coincide with your  N. Ireland trip or have you managed to avoid that few days?  I'm fine hun. Just chilling at home doing some knitting and watching Come Dine with Me.  The weathers horrendous and my necks still hurting so I've decided to take it easy today. Keep getting up every now and now and going for a walk around the house to keep the blood flowing.  Still no signs as of yet but think it's a bit early x


----------



## Leanne5

Hi katy,

I will be back in time for my scan so it's all worked out well. I'm gonna use my time in n.ireland to do absolutely nothing but relax and catch up with old friends and family,  Have plenty of sleep and good food. Gonna be a selfish week. 😃

I'm heading home to "babysit" my brothers as my parents are going to Las Vegas (lucky them). My brothers are 27 and 15 so not much to babysit.. Will be nice just the three of us. 

11th March Scan seems ages away.. But it's really only 2 weeks which is nowt in the grand scheme of things. 
My birthday will be the same week as hopefully my transfer if my baby frosties survive. They couldnt give me an exact date today so will have to play work by ear. 

Did you injure your neck or just sleep badly? Take it easy hun xx


----------



## Katy_81

I bought a new pillow last month and I've been getting neck pain on and off since. This last bout of neck pain has been quite bad. I've swapped pillows now for a feather one so should be better. 

Your week away sounds fab. The 11th March will be here before you know it. X


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies, 

Thanks for your positive thoughts  

Katy - move back to soft pillow sounds like a good move, hope it feels better soon - hate neck ache! Don't worry about the symptoms, as you say its v early days, they will just be getting comfy! ps LOVE come dine with me, crazy people!

Leanne - It sounds like things are coming together for you and lots to fill your time between now and your scan which is always good. what day is your birthday? Mine's the 18th.  Anyway, hope you have a lovely trip home, where in Ireland are you from (if you don't mind me asking!)?

Dolphins - Really sorry about your bfn. Apart from tantrum son (my nephew is good at that), I am really pleased you enjoyed your birthday and well done your fiancé for pulling out all the stops. Sending you big hugs.  

sunshine - take it easy - mild or not its still beastly by the sounds of things!

Hope you all have a lovely evening.  
xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Pineapple- my bday is 19th. I will be 32. For some reason I seem to be stuck at 30. I confuse myself sometimes when people ask my age!!  

I am originally from co.antrim in n.ireland - a town called ballymena. I've been in newcastle now for 14 years so I'm almost a born again Geordie!!   I came over for university, met my now husband in week one and the rest they say is history!! 

How you feeling? Still positive I hope!' Xx


----------



## Cornelia75

Ooooo you've all been busy! 

Dolphins - sorry about bfn being confirmed. Well done to your partner on all the lovely gifts! Hope that your birthday wish comes true soon! Xx

Katy I will be 6 weeks on Thursday and next to no symptoms. My boobs are a bit bigger and I have the occasional bout of nausea but that's it so far! Wouldn't worry therefore about symptoms / no symptoms! 

Made it to st Mary's yesterday. What a mess my arm is in. HUGE bruise. The nurse used a vein to the side of my arm rather than in the middle. Very odd and pretty sore too. Test results back today and no problem with clotting so that's good. 

Dolphins I asked you before about aspirin - were you told to take it?


----------



## pineapple14

Cornelia - good to hear tests ok although not good about bruising! Hope it's better tomorrow. Re aspirin, I took it after my BFP as a blood thinner, I had that in eve and a jab in morning for blood thinning. Guess there could be multiple reasons for taking it tho.

Leanne - physically not feeling fab, this happened last time, felt ok after EC and then next day not, I have been avoiding pain killers which might be why! Am trying to stay positive and just hope it doesn't go wrong again, out of my hands at the mo so focusing on work and sitting on my sofa! 
I'll be dreaded 35. Funny about being stuck at 30. I lived china age 29-32 and I joked to friends that I was 30 when I came home because bday abroad didn't count. And I think I believed it, I never remember my age now! Sorry rambling on but I went to ballymena for work years ago. I think there was an Eco Centre there, we ran some workshops for govt. anyway, it's funny chatting to people and it feels like you all live nearby but obviously we are all over the place, I am in Epsom, Surrey. 
Right going to sleep now, typing on phone not good. 

Peaceful night to you all 
Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Morning ladies!

Pineapple - I remember feeling the same a day after EC. I think it's because it takes about 24 hours for the sedation and anaesthetic to leave your body.  Just take it easy. Are you bloated at all? Peppermint tea is an excellent remedy for that.  It's interesting to hear where everyone's from. I'm from Durham way up north 

Cornelia - great news about there being no clotting. Strange place for the nurse to take blood. I'm sure there must be a good reason.  Thanks for the reassurance regarding symptoms.   x

AFM still got really bad neck pain which has now spread to my shoulder. I hope the pain isn't going to affect my embies. Not getting a great nights sleep either as I can only sleep on one side of my body. If I roll over during the night I wake up in pain. Not taking painkillers either as worried they will interfere with embie.  I think it might be ok to take paracetamol though? Might give it a couple of days then go see a doctor. 

Had another crazy dream last night, non- raunchy this time.  Also very thirsty. Hope it's agood sign. Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Paracetamol should be fine Katy. Hope it eases up for you soon could hubby give you a gentle massage?  x

Pineapple I turned the dreaded 35 the day before DR this cycle (come to think of it loads of us have birthdays close together in this thread!)  Only dreaded because of the not so helpful statistics all over the Internet. Still so many ladies on here had children in their late thirties early forties so hopefully this will be a very lucky year for you xx a few days after EC is always the worst once your poor ovaries have a chance to respond to the procedure. Guess it's all part of healing. Hope you feel better soon and just let your clinic know if you are concerned xx 

Cornelia ouch evil nurse! The amount of times we get blood taken through treatment you certainly get a feel for who's good with the jags and who's not!  X 

Leeanne aw sweet story true love!  You must have an interesting accent! I'm from Glasgow so can't really talk   xx 

Dolphins sorry to hear it's confirmed x. Sounds like you had a lovely birthday and were spoiled with your prezzies and your son gave you one to remember!  X

Afm feeling better taking it easy but pottering about. Begun to obsess over things the waiting drives you   

Lots of love xx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - when is your test date? (sorry if you already said), maybe not long to go now?  Its funny with ages isn't it. Last year wasn't great but this year it feels like one day I have a chance of having a baby, the next day not so much!! I know its not fixed but its hard not to sigh at all the stats for 35+! Anyway, as you say, plenty of women on here proving the stats wrong and hopefully we will join them soon!

Katy - hello up in Durham! Thanks for the tea tip. I have loads in the cupboard and will make a nice change from milk and water! Sorry your neck isn't good. Definitely worth popping to Dr although they may just say wait and see or refer you for physio (takes ages). Previously I have popped to a physio and got them to do a bit of light manipulation (i have bad back) and that usually releases it  

Afm - Not much to report. Trying not to think about tomorrow morning and focusing on my work but have felt quite sick this avo and had to lie under blanket to escape the light, same thing happened last night. Am drinking loads of milk throughout the day and water too (although probably not quite managing 2 litres - its so much liquid to take in!). Hopefully sickness will stop after a good nights sleep tonight (ha ha).

xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

It's Tuesday 3rd of March Pineapple  
Hope you feel better soon and good luck for your v special day tomorrow x


----------



## Pixanne

A quick hello ladies! 

My day started at 2.45 am courtesy of dd1 and hasn't improved!  In bed now.  X


----------



## Katy_81

Best of luck for tomorrow Pineapple. Be nice for Sunshine and I to have another PUPO buddy  

Pixanne - Gosh you must be shattered. Sleep well my dear. X


----------



## Cornelia75

Good luck for tomorrow pineapple! Very exciting! Xx

Yikes pixanne you must be shattered. Hope you get a full nights sleep tonight. 

We were working late so picked up an Indian takeaway on the way home. Lots of chicken pieces so not feeling too guilty! Washed down with a glass of milk...


----------



## Leanne5

Goodluck tomoro pineapple.. Your little embie will be back where it belongs xx

Katie - paracetamol is safe... But stay away from anti inflammatorys like ibuprofen... They are a big no no.  Hope your neck pain goes away soon xx

Sunshine - hope you aren't obsessing much.. Easier said than done. Yep my accent is a bit scu-if!! Apparently n.irish and Geordie sounds like Cornish!! Haha. 

Pixanne- oh I hope you get a good nights sleep. Anything is possible after a good sleep!! World is a better place when not tired! Haha. 

Cornelia - how was your Indians? Hope you are well hun 

AFM - I think my clinic are on rations with the needles. Last time they gave me loads, this time not enough. I popped in today to get some more and the nurse gave me 5 more!! I had to quickly calculate how many injections until at least my scan date and had to ask for me. Was like she reluctantly gave me 5 more! It's not like I'm planning on selling them or anything!! I had a relaxing rest day from work today and had my nails done and some shopping. Back to work tomoro... Boohoo!! Feeling ok.. Tiredness as usual but nothing too bad. One side effect I've noticed this time - my skin is really bad around my chin. I barely get spots but I feel covered now. Did anyone else have this problem? Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

I've another stinking cold, to the point of feeling. Like cold, managed all of 3 hours sleep last night and spent the rest of the night and day sneezing and with a fever of 102. Luckily the fever has gone off now. This is twice within two weeks, bloody annoying!!!

Katy those raunchy dreams are defo a good sign - unfortunately im so over them now - it's all about sleep   good luck for your OTD. Sorry to hear about your neck, would a trip to the osteopath help or maybe it is tension, I've suffered with that a lot!

Leanne - I still have a patch of dodgy skin on either side of my skin, can't explain whether it's spots or just dry skin.. Shame we aren't geographically closer -.I got loads of leftover needles from Alcurra, mind you think they were on the bill so maybe that's why the clinic are being stingy? Sounds like you had a nice day.

Pixanne - I hope you get a better nights sleep.

Sunshine - sorry to hear about the OHSS, but pleased it is mild and treatment can continue. Just remember to sip lots of water. I felt so sick with mine but avoided bei sick with the use of food and water. It's really important to keep your energy up and sickness at bay if poss. 

Pineapple - good luck for tmw!!! 

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Leanne - I was mega spotty this time round aswell but was the complete opposite with fresh cycle. I wonder if the stimms drugs improve your complexion somehow?? The clinic don't seem to be very good at making sure we have enough needles etc. we had to ask for more last cycle aswell. Boo for going back to work.  Are you office based at the moment? It'd be horrible to be out in this weather. X

Chloe - Aww hun sorry your feeling bad. X Do pregnant women tend to get more colds? Hope you feel better soon.  would I need a referral to see an osteopath? Or can I just pay for session? i wonder if deep heat might help. Need to do something it's killing me.

Cornelia - hope you're enjoyed your Indian takeaway  

AFM feeling a bit deflated today. No symptoms whatsoever. I seem to remember last cycle getting depressed around this time then at 6dp5dt things started to happen (despite the cp). Just keep reading about women saying they had nonstop cramps in 2ww. I haven't really felt anything.  I know that doesn't mean anything though but would just prefer to feel something rather than nothing. It would make this wait a bit easier to bear.  X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning ladies 

Hi Chloe you're fairly going through the ringer! Hope you get lots of rest and feel better soon xx 

Pineapple thinking of you exciting to see how you get on xx 

Leeanne haha that sounds a great accent x. Yep I got hefty spots on my chin and not usually prone. Sure I read somewhere that some women get a spot on their chin the same side they ovulate each month so could be link to fertility treatment xx 

Cornelia sounds delicious!  Meeting my brother for a curry today  x

Pixanne hope you caught up on that sleep!  X

Katy   it can be so deflating when all you want is a sign. I feel the same way gut feeling that there's nothing happening in there!  keep busy mrs hopefully time will prove our doubts very wrong!  Xx

Afm 5dp5dt lazing about the house with my cat snuggled in. He's such a wee sook. Trying to keep busy so meeting my bro for lunch. Hubby bought me flowers last night and on his way out the door to work said if I'm preggers we're going to a five star hotel to celebrate. He is proper excited. Loving his optimism as the other side of my caution. 

Have a fab day my ladies xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Afternoon ladies.

Sunshine - Sounds like you have nice stuff going on to keep you busy. How lovely hubby got you flowers and even lovelier suggesting the hotel - super exciting!! Tuesday 3rd, not long to go now, do you have fun plans for the weekend?

Katy - Really try not to worry about the symptoms, easier said than done i know. I didnt have any symptoms before and loads of ladies have said each of their successful cycles was different.
Re. you neck you can book an appointment with a Physiotherapist or Osteopath without a referral - you might just have to pay a bit extra for an initial consultation session but would definitely be quicker than getting a referral from GP (unless you have private health care). Sending you lots of PMA  

Chloe - Poor you! That's not good at all. Hope you now make a speedy recovery and can shake it off permanently. Sending you healing thoughts!

Leanne - Glad to hear you are getting on ok apart from tiredness. Didn't notice spots so cant help on that one i'm afraid. As Chloe said, shame we arent located nearby, i have a whole bag of needles from first cycle.

Cornelia - yum to indian takeaway, i have one planned for saturday. yum yum yum.

Pixanne - hope you have managed to catch up on a bit of sleep. I'm tired enough from waking to drink water in the night, let alone juggling two wee ones as well! time for another spa weekend?!

Afm - well ladies, I am officially PUPO!!! This morning the clinic rang to say all 3 had grown, we had a 6, 7 and 8 cell - couldn't believe it! The 7 was a bit funny so i have had the 6 and 8 transferred and they are going to keep the 7 cell one going until saturday to see if it sorts itself out for freezing. I can't tell you how relieved and excited I am that we have two tucked in. This time we got to see them on the screen before they put them in, which was great. DH went off to work with a massive smile on his face which was lovely to see too. So now the dreaded 2WW - otd is Tuesday 10th March. I am supposed to be in Birmingham for work that day so not sure how that is going to work, might have to go in on the wednesday for blood test instead but that seems horrific!! Will see. 
Just wanted to say thanks for all your support over the last few weeks, its been really hard and having you all there with positive messages and kindness has been a life saver. Thanks from my DH too!!!

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Congrats Pineapple! Hope your wait flies by. 

Thanks for the messages,  ladies.  Both dds have colds and conjunctivitis so they need me a lot at night. Dh and I have been fighting because we're both tired. My lovely cleaner who also babysits for us just played with the girls today instead of cleaning so I could get sone sleep. I am just shattered and can't seem to get past it. X


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Pixanne - I can imagine how tired you must be feeling   

Katy - I didn't get any symptoms of those cramps during the two week wait.. It was worrying me too. I always see my osteo privately. I cant imagine how long it would take if you had to go through the NHS. Just make sure you tell him/her when you book that you might be pregnant. 

Pineapple- congrats on being PUPO!! Lots of rest now..

All this talk of curries - I WANT one!!

I actually managed some sleep last night - 11pm - 3am and 6am to 8.30am - whoop woo!!! The sneezing has dried up. I don't think I have any bodily fluids left to sneeze out   Its just my breathing that's really struggling now - Im wheezing like an old dog! I think pregnant women are supposed to get more run down but maybe its the lack of sleep   I saw the midwife today and she didn't listen to the heartbeat   she didn't do much to be honest albeit was very pleasant!

I am considering booking another scan to get the reassurance before I go on holiday (mum wants me to get some sun with her) normally I am all over the idea of a warm holiday but I'm a bit nervous without knowing if all is going well in there. Midwife asked me if I'd felt any 'flutters' - I've felt some tapping feelings but not sure if that's what she means. very low almost under my pubic bone so maybe not? 

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies, quick question...is it ok for Dp to give me a neck and shoulder rub? I've been reading on the Internet and there's some suggestion its not a great idea.


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies 
Congratulations to all the newly Pupo ladies I really hope this is your time.
Chloe I've been feeling baby past few days.  It started with flutter last week which does feel like tapping or butterfly kisses but last few days I've actually felt real kicks.  First time was at Pilates Tuesday morning I nearly burst in to tears was so lovely xx


----------



## Chloe889

Ah how lovely Fraff!!! I'm sure I've felt something.. Almost like when you get an eye twitch but in that tummy region, then this tapping the last day or so. 

Katy - it probably wouldn't make any difference but I'm sure they do say no massages in the first trimester . I wonder if a hear pack on it might be any good?

x


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Chloe. Ive been to the pharmacists and got some deep heat rub. Apparently it's ok to use.  DP rubbed it on but didn't massage it.  Will try a heat pack too. 

Glad you slept better last night Hun. Hopefully you will get over your cold in time for your holiday.  If you think it will put your mind at ease, then i think a scan would be a good idea.  You will enjoy your holiday more not worrying about it. X

Pineapple - congratulations on being PUPO!! Welcome to the crazy 2ww hehe.  Aww we are all here to support each other hun. I'm so pleased we are all keeping in touch. I don't know what I would do without you ladiesxx.  Sending lots of baby dust your way 

Fraf - so lovely you're feeling baby kicks. Must be the most amazing feeling


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Wonderful to hear about your baby flutters, taps  and kicks 

Pineapple congratulations what a result!   You must be delighted x. Welcome to the crazy train 🚂 xx 

Pixanne no wonder you are shattered. You are one strong mumma. Hope you get a well earned rest tonight x 

Katy hope your deep heat is helping x. Reminds me of our last cycle when hubby accidentally got some on his balls the day before EC!!! x


----------



## Chloe889

Hehe Sunshine - we won't ask how he did that   x


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - lol!! How on earth did he manage that?!! Oh wait, actually I dont think I want to know    I showed your post to DP. The look of horror on his face! Lol.  How are you today sweetie?

I'm feeling loads better emotionally today.  I don't know what was wrong with me yesterday. I was in tears and everything. No further symptoms to report. Still quite thirsty and my complexion this morning looks amazing.  I've been looking back over my symptoms from last cycle and it's scary how similar they are.  I even had depression at 3dp5dt.  I hope it's a good sign. 

Still have neck issues so heading to the doctors this morning. Not sure what they can do but worth getting it checked out I suppose.  Then DP is taking me out for a nice lunch. Happy Friday all


----------



## Chloe889

Have a lovely lunch Katy and good luck with the doc - hope he can help.

I remember having 'nervous breakdown day' quite early into my 2 week wait - fingers crossed it's the good sign  

I slept til 5am - whoop woo!!!


----------



## Leanne5

Morning ladies -

Pineapple - congrats on being PUPO!! Sounds like you have two lovely embies snuggling up in there!! I think a blood test might be more reassuring as opposed to poas, so if you have that option, maybe you should consider it. Enjoy your PUPO bubble - long may it continue xx

Sunshine - ahhh I remember your hubby's deep heat testicle dilemma last cycle. It made me laugh out loud then, and made me chuckle now Remembering it! Ha. Loving your hubbies optimism- my DH is the same. Everytime I say "if", he always corrects me and says "when". It's great having that stable person there who can think straight without all the hormones floating about their bodies. Sometimes they are the voice of reason. I hope you are keeping well hun xx

Katie - have you been to the doctors? Hope you get your neck sorted. As one of Tyne other girls said, maybe a little heat pack on your neck might bring light relief. Fingers crossed it's sorted soon. Your symptoms spotting sounds very positive considering it's very similar to last time - fingers crossed hun xx

Pixanne - hope you managed to get some sleep hun. Hopefully the tiredness will soon pass. Are you in the second trimester yet? Xx

Chloe - yay for managing some sleep!! My sure what midwives do at each stage but perhaps a little reassurance scan will put your mind at ease. I think a wee break in the sun is just what the doctor ordered to relax you. My mum wants to do the same with me, all being well. I think either way, I'll still have a wee holiday. Xx

Fraf - I bet it felt amazing feeling those little flutters! So lovely!! Hope you are keeping well hun xx


AFM - back at work yesterday and going stir crazy in the office. I get bored so easily and want to be out and about but I realise it's for the greater good. Had a stonking headache yesterday which just wouldn't shift but thankfully after a good nights sleep I've managed to shake it off. Working all weekend but looking forward to being off next week. Nowt more to report- still plodding on with the buserelin DR. Start tablets on Sunday so fingers crossed things will start to seem like they are moving quicker then. Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies,

Just popping in for you to give me a slap and tell me to stop being silly....i hope!

Thing is yesterday shortly after ET, i carried a heavy shopping basket without thinking and heavy bag again today. Also, i got my meds mixed up and took aspirin and clexane last night which is not good as they are both blood thinners. should have taken aspirin in the morning. I spoke to nurse this avo and she said its not great as i had just had a procedure but not a major crisis. Then, (warning, tmi coming up) with a rather blocked system (due to meds or high protein diet?!) I am worried that i have pulled on tummy muscles too much trying to go to the loo! To top it all off, yesterday i couldn't work at my desk because it was uncomfortable so i lay on bed with my laptop on loads of pillows to avoid overheating etc. But i started reading on internet and it said wifi signals can specifically prevent embryo implantation! It looked like a random website but now i am worried - i am surrounded by wifi 24 hours a day and near a computer or router for 16 hours a day - PANIC!!  I was pretty relaxed last 2WW because they thought there was very little chance of a BFP but this time i can feel the panic rising and its only day one. I feel like i have already made a load of boo boos that I have ruined my chances already through my own stupidity. Should I be worried about any or all of it....?

xxx


----------



## HazelW

What??!!!! I'm always on WiFi and it worked fine for me!! Slap administered!!


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - here's your slap as requested or a boink on the head as this smiley depicts 

I would say 95% of the population are exposed to wifi signals. If that were true no one would be having babies.  I would most definitely discount that.  Also don't worry about the tummy pull. It will have no effect on your little embies. They will be all snuggled up oblivious.  The nurse says the mix up with drugs is not a major crisis too.  You just need to relax honey. You have an excellent chance of it working xx


----------



## pineapple14

Thanks ladies - feeling much better!


----------



## Chloe889

Pineapple, don't stress - it's perfectly normal though! I am surrounded by wifi and it all worked for me. I had the flu jab the day of my transfer and I felt awful a few hours after. I was convinced I'd messed it all up..

I just nipped out for a walk with the dog through the field where I keep my horse, as if I wasn't feeling delicate enough - i ended up having to scale a fence as she shot off to chase some rabbits in a run in the neighbour's garden - I did about 10 circuits before we both stopped, her slightly alarmed at my intense wheezing I think!!! Argh now I'm panicking about baby and my over exertion!! 

xx


----------



## Pixanne

Both Chloe and Puneapple: SLAP. 

pineapple: none of these things will affect implantation.  You know this.  I bet your bags weren't as heavy as my dds and I carry them plus a heavy changing bag all the time.  

Chloe, plenty of people are still riding and competing at this stage. Climbing a fence is not going to do anything. 

Consider yourself both slapped! 

Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Haha thanks Pixanne, well said  

xx


----------



## pineapple14

Thanks Pixanne


----------



## Katy_81

Morning all

Chloe - like Pixanne said I'm sure climbing a fence won't do you or baba any harm. How's that cold of yours? Are you feeling better? X

Leanne - went to the doctors but as predicted it was a bit of a waste of time really.  The doctor just said it would probably get better within a week and to do some gentle exercises.  It's still bothering me but taking paracetamol which is helping a little.  How are doing Hun? You start taking the oestrogen tablets tomorrow don't you? X

Pineapple & Sunshine - my lovely PUPO buddies. How are you both doing today?

AFM just remembered doing the strangest thing last night.  I sleep with earplugs sometimes because DP snores.  I woke up in the middle of the night, removed the earplug and took a bite out of it!  Took me a second to realise what I had done and spat it out in disgust. I must have dreaming about eating a flump or something.  

Aside from this feeling pretty good. Had some AF type cramps last night. Was a bit worried but they've gone now. Also my gums are really inflamed? I do have issues with them so follow a strict dental regime and not had anything like this for a while up until yesterday.  

Happy weekend to all xx


----------



## rachelb2014

I thought I'd pop back to see how your all doing from cycling together back SEPT/ oct.
Fantastic news to all the ones who had BFP and still going strong. 

Good luck to all you on next cycles. Sending you lots of baby dust.

After zero fret last cycle, I've now started SP ICSi, Menopur and Burselin.  Having scan this Wednesday and Friday and possible EC 9th march . This short cycle really is quick. 

Hope everyone is ok anyway x


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Chloe/pineapple - I think Pixanne has hit the nail on the head. You have absolutely nothing to worry about!! You will be absolutely grand!! Us ivf ladies worry ever so much more than a "normal" pregnant lady.. So I guess it's natural to freak out a bit..but try not to panic. Little bubbas will be safely tucked away snuggled in your tummies. 

Katie- that's crappy about doctors but not surprising. When I had my car accident and had a bad neck my Physio gave me exercises. Basically just keep moving it. Every so often during day slowly move your head to the left and look round as far as you can. Hold this position- it might hurt but it stretches the muscles. Repeat with the other side, also up and Down. Hopefully it subsides soon. Your incident last night made me chuckle. How random!! I hope the flump in your dream tasted better than ear plugs!!  

Rachelb- great to hear from you hun. We are still chatting away here - it's a nice little community now. Not too many people and feels so much more personal. I haven't even joined any other threads as I feel so content and supported here. How have you been feeling this time around? Sounds like we might be 2ww buddies... My transfer is pencilled in for around 16th March. 

AFM - the typical exhaustion. Oestrogen tablets start Tomoro so hopefully like katie I will start to feel better on them. Working crappy shifts ain't helping either. Going to attempt some circuits today at work for a little bit of exercise. Then I'm working to 2am!! Boohoo!!!   praying more than ever this works this time. I havent prepared myself for the contrary!! Xx


----------



## rachelb2014

Thanks Leanne  fingers crossed this is your cycle. 
I'm just hoping I get to ET this cycle so I can have the dreaded 2ww. Will be good to have you as a 2ww buddy anyway x
It's good hearing from you x


----------



## Chloe889

Rachel - lovely to hear from you. I hope you're doing well and all the best for a positive outcome for you  

Leanne - exercise sounds like a good plan to boost the endorphins - I hope it did the job? I'm sure the oestrogen will make you feel so much better..

Katy - just chuckling about your unappetising flump   you have some interesting symptoms going on there too  

I've currently got my plugs in but they're doing bugger all to help me sleep.. DH's snores/ sleep chat (?!) and the background of Central London - I've just about recovered from the cold (still wheezing like an old dog!!) so have come to london for a hen do - I roped DH into chaperoning me so I could sneak off early to a hotel. Stupidly Baby brain failed to realise that travelodge Covent Garden would be a terribly noisy place to stay!!! It sounds like a scene of casualty outside and already had a gaggle of women trying  to get into our room - clearly confused on the numbering. Also DH has developed a cold so snore central - can't complain about that as it's most likely I gave it to him! We haven't slept together for ages now as he's been away for four days and since his return he shifted out of the bedroom due to my cold and then last night I had him shift due to his cold  - unfortunately we don't have that luxury here in the hotel    we've got a lovely brunch booked tmw which I'm looking fwd to already. I don't think I are enough tonight. We were at a sushi restaurant and I just wasn't feeling it. Now my belly is rumbling away!

On more exciting news - can't believe I'm leaving this til last! I THINK I felt baby last night and this morning. When lying flat in bed I can feel a lump just above my pubic bone - I haven't prodded to hard but it was a definite pronounced area!! I consulted Dr Google and it seems about right. A few people have had previous experience and say it's baby's bum!!!!!  

xx


----------



## Chloe889

P.s.. As if my post wasn't long enough   no side effects of scaling fence/Linford Christie Sprint - other than large bruise near nether regions!!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning ladies. I caved and tested early this morning - just the one line    Scared to tell hubby as he was so optimistic. It's a FRER which is 99% accurate at this stage so looks like we will have to go again to get our wee family. I know I have the strength but just gutted xx


----------



## Katy_81

Chloe - that's lovely news about baby moving! Your trip To London sounds brill, I could really do with a break right now. And I'm glad there's no lasting damage from your fence climbing escapade. X

Leanne - thanks for the neck exercises. I'm doing them a few times a day now but still seems really painful. It must have been a really bad pull. Happy Oestrogen tablet starting day to you. Another milestone Yipeeee x

Rachel - great to hear you have started your next cycle.  T does sound like a quick one. I think you and Leanne might be 2ww buddies. Good luck x

AFM had a bit of a negative nancy session last night. A lot of the symptoms which I was experiencing in the last few days disappeared last night. I'm no longer really thirsty, no cramping, my swollen gums have gone back to normal.  I just don't feel pregnant like I did on Friday night.  I'm worried that Its all over. 

Feel a bit better today after a talking to from DP. It is only 6dp5dt after all. I dunno, I just felt really positive a couple of days ago, now I'll be surprised if this has worked. I just don't think I can go through all this again


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - oh honey.   I wouldn't lose hope yet. Try again tomorrow. I think 8dp5dt is a little bit on the early side.  Big hugs   Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies

Sunshine - sorry about the test result, but as Katy says, it's maybe a bit early. Keep testing or stop until the 3rd. It's not over yet!         

Katy - it's so difficult, one minute I feel it just can't not happen and then I think we'll why would it. Keep up the PMA, it's a nicer place to be! And don't worry about symptoms, it's all so early. Hope ur having a lovely relaxed Sunday.  

Chloe - congrats on feeling your LO move, that is so exciting. Hope you have a lovely brunch this morning. Yum yum yum.

Rachel - welcome back! Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle.   

Leanne - hope you are feeling better this morning and that the exercise helped.

Pixanne - hope you have managed to catch up on some sleep and that dds are feeling better.

Afm - I was an hour late with my aspirin this morning and had a mini rage moment with myself. Have now put alarm on my phone for every med I have to take and on DHs phone too. I am struggling to remember 6 things at diff times of the day! No chance of symptom spotting with me, I am still tender and sore tummy from EC and ET. Hoping it will settle down.
My test day is two days later than last cycle, is that weird? Both 3 day transfers.
Also, are either of you 2ww ladies having to do gestone injections? I really hate them.

Hope u all have a lovely relaxing Sunday.

Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks ladies I will keep testing but keeping realistic too. This time I'm no blaming myself i know better if it's not happened then our wee emby simply wasn't strong enough. And that doesn't mean that it won't happen in the future xx 

Pineapple I've just been on progesterone those jags sound evil x. My memory has been shot this cycle too good idea with the phone alarms x 

Katy keeping everything crossed for you    the 2ww does that to you!   keep yourself busy and the time will pass for you not long to go now xx

Rachel welcome back and good luck!  Xx

Chloe that is so sweet about your baby moving congrats!  And lol at your Linford Christie   x

Leeanne hope you survived the big shift!! Everything crossed for you that this will be your time xx 

Lots of love to the rest of you ladies too x


----------



## Leanne5

Katie/sunshine - consider yourselves both slapped with the PMA stick!!   Try to keep positive.. It's the only thing that keeps us going through this torturous time.
Katy when is your OTD again? Xx

Pineapple - I've had to resort to the same method of alarms on phones. It gets so confusing with all the times doesn't it? When is your otd? Xx

Chloe - I hope you managed some sleep and have a lovely brunch with hubby. Despite the noisiness- im sure it's still a nice wee break with hubby. It's so lovely to hear you have felt baby move... Plenty more where that came from!!   Xx

AFM - circuit training was hellish at the time but was fun at the same time. I work with a good group of people and they all spurred me and the other girl on. The lads are super fit but us not as much so. We had a good laugh tho so I'm glad l done it. However this morning is a different story haha. I've had to roll out of bed and even sitting down for wee hurts. My whole body aches.. Must mean it's done something!! 
Started my tablets this morning- another milestone crossed. Flight tomoro to n.ireland for a week.. Can't wait to see my brothers. Still praying my wee blasts survive the deep freeze. 

Hope you are all keeping well. Enjoy your Sundays xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - my OTD is on Wednesday. Been tempted to POAS bit earlier but not sure my DP would be too happy if I did.  Thanks for the slap with the PMA stick lol.  I really need some positivity. As DP calls me all the time, I'm " little miss pessimism". Hope you have a wonderful time in n. Ireland.  Your transfer will be here in no time x

Sunshine - I have everything crossed for you for a positive result tomorrow   X

Pineapple - thanks for the lovely hug  hope your sore tummy settles down soon. Probably a good thing your not symptom spotting. Is driving me crazy lol. Back to work tomorrow though which should help.  I'm not doing the gestone injections - I'm on cyclogest pessaries and progynova tablets. What is gestone? X


----------



## Leanne5

Katy - what times do you take your tablets? I was told morning noon and evening. This has confused me somewhat as I thought it would be better to have equal spacings between each one. Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

I take mine 8am, 3pm then 10pm. I thought equal spacings was the best way to do it.  My instructions just say morning, midday and evening.


----------



## pineapple14

Katy - Gestone is progesterone too but I think it's the highest dose. I do cyclogest pess before bed and gestone at 7am. It's horrible, it goes into muscle in Bottom and the needle is massive, it's just as traumatic for DH to administer as it is for me to receive! I had to do it last cycle and my bottom muscles were so bruised it took 6 weeks before I could sit properly again! And if I get a bfp   I have to carry on with until week 12!!!! Mind u if that's what it takes, that's what we do  isn't it! 
Also, step away from the home tests, you will just feel worse! Not long to go now.

Leanne - my test date is 10th March.

So I have no one else to bore with this dilemma. My test date is the 10th. I am supposed to be in Birmingham for work for a big conference. A piece of work my colleague and I did is being launched by govt. it's a big deal for us because it's our little company. But, being in epsom and having to do my butt jab at 7am, I will need to miss the first hour or so by the time I get the trains there. Then I'm thinking clinic said to take things easy and trekking to Birmingham is possibly not. And then p blood test should be in the morning. Clinic said they could do the next day but I think I might go mad waiting and I would prob do a poas and if it's negative I won't want to go to Birmingham. DH just says, work is really important and just get test done the next day. I don't know, work is (probably too) important to me but I wonder if this is one time when I need to put my body and p test first. Sorry for the essay, thoughts welcome! Sorry, you ladies have taken over from my internal problem solving!!
X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Leeanne I accept that slap for testing early!  congrats on the circuit training lady! Have a wonderful time in NI with your brothers xx

Katy hope you can hold off from POAS until OTD at least you will get a proper result that way. Completely understand the temptation tho obviously I couldn't wait!  lots and lots of baby dust to you xx 

Pineapple that's a toughie how do you feel about it?maybe best to go with your gut on this one. Congrats on your work being recognised xx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - hope you are feeling ok, good to be realistic and definitely good to know it's not down to you now but also keeping everything crossed for you  

Thanks re. My work. I am wondering if I might be able to pull off doing jab, poas (either be excited or start crying or both) then hop on train and get there for most of the thing in Birmingham. My evening jab is 7.30 so should have plenty of time to get home in time, and then do blood test next morning. Hmmmm...

Ladies, I also forgot to say that we heard today our third embie made it to blastocyst but wasn't great quality so they are not going to freeze. V sad given what DH will have to go thru for another cycle and not for months but embryologist said as that was the weakest one hopefully that's a good sign that the others made it to blast too.

Hope you have a good Sunday eve

Xxxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Sorry for being awol a bit ... been very hectic at work and then big away with getting the caravan reupholstered in Derby im not sure if I've been coming or going!!

It's great news on the baby movements and also new pupo statuses!!

I found my last midwife app a little pointless as well but have lots of questions about the hospital and birthing plan etc for my next app.

Rachel .. Welcome back and good luck hun!!

Sunshine ... we have a test date for a reason!!!! You are really too early hunny. Keep up the positivity! !

AFM,  clinic have written to me asking about my feistier and annual storage fees - I have this weekend to make a decision and I can't decide!! I want to keep it just incase something happens to this little one but I don't want to have to go thru this again and don't really have the money to keep it another year .... dh says we don't need it but I feel a bit like it's rejecting a baby .... too hormonal and need a decision by the morning - any ideas?

I hope you've all had a good weekend xx


----------



## shadow2013

Ps ... For those wanting a reassurance scan after 20 wks ... sign up to mothercare and you'll et a voucher for a 4d scan for £65 which can be done at certain mothercare and kiddicare stores ... much cheaper than a normal scan and all on a memory stick for free!!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Sorry about your third blast Pineapple but great that you have the two strong ones safely inside x 

Shadow I would keep it if at all possible. Incase you want to try for a sibling later x

Thanks for the nice messages you girls are fab xx


----------



## Chloe889

Morning ladies

Despite being so tired, I made it from 10.30pm to 1.30am, that's already better than last night though!

Pineapple - that is difficult but I'd say now is the time to put you first.. Sorry about your third blast. 

Good to hear from you shadow. If you can keep your frostie I would, it's just a mental thing for me even I wasn't planning another addition to the clan. I've booked for one of those scans at mothercare on thurs. I'm a little nervous about it as was worried about how qualified they were. Do you know if they are nurses? I'm guessing they're doing a lot aprons the country so must know what they're doing!

Leanne - have a lovely time in Northern Ireland. I'm sure it will be wonderful seeing your family again. I hope you don't struggle with the steps too much after your circuits  

I've been rather sore in my belly region since yesterday but I have had an upset stomach (first time that there's been that much action in the last 4 months - constipation has been more more thing!!!!) my raised area is still there but I haven't actually felt movement as such.. I have the death rattle going on in my chest so have been coughing to clear my lungs. That may not have helped all those muscles ..

We had a lovely big brekkie at Balthazar yesterday and an exciting visit to john Lewis before leaving London. I think we've chosen the pram we want   it's all very bloomin expensive isn't it. Doing some second hand research but still pricey.

x


----------



## shadow2013

Thanks sunshine and chloe - im pleased we think alike about frosite - now to convince hubby xx

Chloe yes the mothercare scans are fully qualified sonographers, they are like a mini clinic - i got nosey in the peterborough kiddicare!!

Right after another rough nights sleep im off to work for 5hrs!! 

Happy Monday xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Shadow,  I absolutely would keep your frostie.  At the risk of being depressing,  what if you needed a sibling match for stem cells or something?  You just never know what the future will throw at you. 

Enjoy Ireland,  Leanne.

Chloe,  a tum my upset won't affect baby at all,  other than it being noisier than usual!  It's still early days for regular movement so don't worry too much.  I felt nothing yesterday until I lay down.  I think I'm just too busy during the day. 

Pineapple, sorry about your last embie but concentrate on the ones snuggling inside you.  They're the ones that matter.  

How are you sunshine? 

Not long to go for you Katy! 

Afm, also having pram dilemmas!  I need something I can just put the car seat on for the preschool run etc but don't want to spend too much.  I have my double buggy for longer trips so dd2 can jump in if she needs to. 

Apart from that,  I'm just shattered.  It's definitely harder this time.  I'm still getting some headaches too. Still wonderful though!  19w today! 

X


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all well, can't believe that we went through the cycle together and now there are talks of you feeling your babies etc. seems lifetome ago to me now since tx!

Well I start DR Weds and hope to have the FET 2/4, so will have Easter to relax and the dreaded 2ww!

We are also moving house, which looks set to be completing the same time as ET so looks like Ill be moving in with my mum while DH moves us!!


----------



## Leanne5

Shadow - I am in agreement with Pixanne. I would try everything possible to keep your frostie. No one knows what the future holds. You or DH might not feel like it at the moment but maybe in the future you will want a little sibling. The cost of storage is considerably cheaper than a full round of ivf. Goodluck in whatever you decide hun xx

Charmars - welcome back hun!! Great news that you will be cycling again!! You will only be about 2/3 weeks behind me. Fingers crossed we can add to the baby chat! Xx

Pixanne - I can only imagine the pram dilemmas! Ha. Goodluck in your search hun xx

Chloe - have you tried fybrogel? Might help with the constipation and help ease the tummy problems xx

How are the rest of my girlies doing? 

I'm just sitting chilling and people watching at the airport. The lax security in this place never ceases to amaze me. I've got through security with a bag full of needles and no one batted an eyelid. So much for me stressing to get a letter from clinic. I've also not had to show any identification at all. Madness!! Good job I'm a nice person and not a baddie!! Haha. Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Afternoon ladies,

Leanne - hope you have a good journey and a fab time, cant believe you got through with all your needles etc!! Hilarious and very worrying at the same time!

Charmars - Welcome back! Sounds like its all go with you. Wishing you lots of luck with your FET cycle, keep us up to date.   

Pixanne - sorry things are rather hard going, cant believe you're 19 weeks tho, that is very exciting   Hope you find a pram solution soon.

Chloe - sorry you are still not feeling great - lovely you got to do some shopping at the weekend. I think i could actually live in John Lewis on Oxford Street, its just so relaxing in there. Its pretty much the only place I go now, it saves so much time everything in one place and free tea and cake once a month, whats not to love! Sending you awake thoughts for work  

sunshine - how are you doing today?

Shadow - I agree with the ladies, definitely hang on to your frostie if you can. Just to be on safe side.

Katy - how you getting on? Counting down the days?

Afm - I have been super productive at work today so feeling very pleased with myself, my tummy has not been so sore today and it makes it much easier to concentrate. I spoke to clinic today about my test appt and nurse said to eat little and often to keep down stomach ache and nausea and drink prune juice to help keep regular.
I have managed to book my P test for Monday 9th at 2.30pm instead of Tuesday morning. Nurse said it would be ok. Only thing is they may not get the results until late at night in which case I could receive the call while on my way to Birmingham on my own - ARGH!! Oh well, it means i can do both things without stressing. Am thinking i will do POAS after blood test, that way I should know anyway before Tuesday morning. Ramble ramble, sorry ladies. 

Beautiful sunny day in the SE - hope its sunny wherever you are...

xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies
Hi Charmers great to see you back here I hope this is your time.  
Shadow I would deffo keep your frostie if I was lucky enough to have any they would've been saved but as things stands I'm just lucky I'm getting my one and only miracle pregnancy which I'm blessed with.
Sunshine I really hope you see that 2nd line tomorrow as every one has said test day is for a reason x
Good luck ladies where ever you are in the process.  Carry on my IVF warriors xxxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies,

Well so much for ringing the clinic today - came home from work today so exhausted I went to bed for a nap and woke up 3 and a half hrs later!!

Nice to see you back Charmers -  no heavy lifting during the move, like your plan to let dh do it!!!!

Chloe ... lactulose is also an option, it's what the hospital put me on. It's also way nicer than fybogel and you can get it on prescription so it's free!! I'm still struggling with constipation and have to take it for a few days every other week.

Pixanne ... we went for the graco evo as it has a brilliantly easy system and is super light and compact. I spent £200 for the complete travel system instead of the £699 it should have cost!! The hauck range is also good and cheap for that purpose but as we only wanted one buggy it had to be a bit more sturdy for walking in the lakes!! I can recommend kiddicare for research purposes to chose and then google to get best deal!!

I'm sorry for the short post ... absolutely exhausted still, step daughter fell off her horse today and ended up in hospital with a badly Dislocated shoulder so im off to epsom on thursday to collect her from hospital after her follow up app! Nearly 18 and the worry just doesn't stop!

Still 22 wks and baby is moving a lot but still only notice when I'm sill altho I can feel her when I sit still now as well as lying down and during the day time!! When dh puts his hand on my tummy she moves even more as if she's trying to say hello!!

Night night ladies xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Shadow - I've had a few days like that. I really wanted a kip this afternoon but the emails didn't stop coming.  I'm thinking I don't need anything at the mo but will get the lactulose out. The olive oil seemed to be pretty good, just not sure if I went to bed on too full a stomach on fri as my bowel has felt v unhappy this wknd! Sounds like you got a great deal on the pram! How lovely that you can feel baby. I can't wait!

Pineapple - love that John Lewis. Much nicer than out Nottm one. Funnily enough I spent my last trip to London in there after the Harley Street scan, thinking we were miles from anywhere else - I didn't realise it's front entrance was off Oxford Street!!!

Charmars - good to see you back, good luck for Wed  

Leanne - hope you had a good flight and didn't have to stab anyone with your needles en route  

Can someone slap me - I've noticed my boobs have deflated in the last day - is everything ok? They've seriously shrunk!!

xx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - wishing you all the luck in the work for tomorrow.   

Chloe - consider yourself slapped. I am sure it's nothing to worry about. 

Night night xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Sunshine - good luck tomoro hun... Thinking of you!! 

Chloe -   Is this the same as a slap??   I'm sure it is nothing to worry about. Your body is going through so many changes at the moment with all sorts of hormones etc flying about in there. Try not to worry. I'm sure it's all natural xx

Bedtime for me... It's already about 2 hours past my normal time. My eyes are closing... Night night girlies xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Night ladies x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies, sorry for the me post. Back at work and been really busy in the last 24 hours. Feeling pretty deflated. I'm pretty certain I'm having another chemical pregnancy. Exact same that happened last time. Strong symptoms for the first 5 or 6 days which then disappear. OTD is tomorrow and I feel completely normal.  Boobs are deflated, no nausea, cramps, headaches, nothing. 

Sorry for the negative post, I'm just feeling really hopeless and preparing for the worst. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Leanne5

Katie - it's not over yet hun. It's natural to prepare ourselves for the worst. It's a natural coping mechanism. Please try not to stress too much. Some girls have no symptoms whatsoever but get pregnant. Some have all the major period symptoms and get pregnant. Yes there are those who also get every pregnancy symptoms under the sun. I guess what I'm trying to say is... The body is a weird and wonderful thing. I bet if you ask people who have had more than one child to describe each pregnancy.. Id say in the majority of cases they would tell you that each preg was different. 

Chin up honey - it will be totally fine xxxxx 
Big hugs. Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy - don't panic. Those early on things are your body responding to the meds. After a bit your body calms down and anything feels more normal than what you have been feeling last few weeks. Don't forget it's so early in the process you wouldn't have a clue at this stage in a normal situation. Stay strong and positive, one more day to go. Focus on work but don't overdo it. Have yummy things to eat and drink (that makes me feel better!) Keeping everything crossed for you. Xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning ladies x

Katy just one day to wait hon. You have been so good and not tested before OTD. Hopefully you will be rewarded with a lovely bfp   xxx 

Leeanne hope you having fun in NI. Was having a wee giggle at you getting your needles through security. We found it the same going to fuerteventura - turned up with a letter from nhs explaining what they were for and everything - nobody was interested   xxx 

Chloe   had a quick google and looks like it's not uncommon. You could always ask your clinic to ease your mind but looks like it's normal if they go up and down a bit through pregnancy xx 

Shadow hope your poor step daughter is ok. Great to hear your wee bump is so active   X 

Fraf thanks for the kind message x. How are you getting on?  Xx

Pineapple great you have your test date sorted. Maybe if you explain your situation to the nurse they will rush it though and get back to you that same afternoon?  Good luck!  Xx 

Pixanne congrats on 19 weeks!  Not surprised you are shattered you've been working so hard. How's the kitchen coming along xx

Charmars welcome back and wishing you the very best of luck with your new cycle xx

Afm tested this morning and as expected it's not changed so another bfn for us. Absolutely gutted but just have to keep going. We told nobody in real life about this cycle so thankfully don't have to go round sharing the bad news. 

Do any of you ladies have experience of getting tests done prior to cycles - immune, progesterone levels etc? We've now had two five day blasts transferred (one per cycle)  and no implantation. My only ever (natural) bfp sadly ended in a miscarriage. We've been trying for six years. NHS wouldn't do any tests until I have three miscarriages    I'd be more than happy to pay for any tests that might be useful though but don't know where to start. Any advice /info would be very gratefully received xxx 

Have a good day lovely ladies and thanks for being there xxxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Morning all!

I've been quietly lurking in the background but not posting as don't know what to say...  I'm thrilled for all those who're progressing along with their pregnancies, and share my sadness with those that haven't quite got their miracle yet.

Sunshine, so sorry to hear of your bfn. I had mine yesterday although knew on Saturday it was negative as felt empty. It's hit me really hard so will have counselling to help rebuild me before we consider one more go. I had immune tests done early in my journey. It was a blood test that's sent off to Chicago.  They indicate that results can take 4-6 weeks but we had ours back within 10 days. They may suggest taking baby aspirin or having steroids etc depending upon results. For the progesterone, I'd ask your clinic what your levels were. Did you have pessaries only or did you have gestone (butt injections)? Thinking of you and sending a big hug. 

Katy, I really hope your time is now. Fingers crossed for you.

Pineapple, good luck with your OTD too.

Leanne & Charmers, wishing you lots of luck with cycles.

Best wishes to everyone else.

DM
xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies. I really do not know what I would do with your support. You are amazing   Xx

Sunshine - I am so sorry my love.   I bet there are some tests you could pay for. How about emailing or speaking to someone at the clinic. It doesn't have to be the one you're at either. I bet there's some useful info on the internet as I bet a lot of people are in the same position.  Sending you a lovely big hug xxx


----------



## fraf77

Sunshine I'm so sorry Hun massive hugs for you as you deal with your loss sending you lots of strength xxxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi Dinky long time no see!  So sorry to hear about your result too   hope you get on well with the counselling. If you need to chat or anything remember we are here too xx. Thanks for the advice about the tests. How did you set up the Chicago tests would you mind letting me know what clinic you did it through? my nhs clinic didn't test my progesterone apparently I asked them for my levels during this cycle as wanted to stay on it if we got a bfp but they said they hadn't tested them and there was no point doing it while I was on the pessaries as levels would be sky high. Will ask them to test it at the review or maybe see if can find a private clinic to do it. I just want to keep going with this till it works xx 

Katy thanks you have been a fab support to us too and got everything crossed for you for tomorrow xxx. 

Thank you fraf x. Hope all is good with you and wee mini Fraf xxx 

Hubby has taken three days holiday off work so we are spending time together which is nice. We're going to a nice place in the country tomorrow for a big walk and going to view a house on Thursday. The house hunt is back on. Maybe once we find a new nest the baby will come xx 

Hope you all good xx


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies,

Sunshine - so sorry to hear your news. Am sending you massive hugs.    Sounds like you have a lovely few days booked in so I hope you enjoy them. I don't know about asking for tests but I know my clinic tested me for progesterone on EC day and ET. Because of results I do the gestone jab in morning (I think I read that is the highest level of prog available) and cyclogest pessary at night so loads of the stuff. When I had my bfp last cycle they said I would need to be on them until week 12. I think they may have tracked it through DR and stims but that might be wrong. Not sure if that's helpful?!  Xxxx

Katy - sending you lots of luck for tomorrow in case I fall asleep early! Will keep an eye out for your news  

Dinkyminky - lovely to hear from you but really sorry to hear it's not worked out this time.   Hope the counselling goes well and helps the healing process. Don't be a stranger... Xxx

Fraff - hope all is going well with you  

Sorry if I have missed anyone, difficult to scroll back.

Afm, gum and bum now beginning to bruise nicely   but stomach has settled down which is massive relief for me and DH's ears (me, whinging?!)

I am off to Brighton for weekend for our anniversary. I was toying with the idea of testing on Sunday so that we could go down on to the beach after and shout hooray or have a good cry or both, nicer than being at home or on train. But maybe it would be way too early? It would be 10dp3dt, thoughts?


Have a good evening ladies.
Xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Why is it the hurtful comments still don't stop even when you are pregnant.  2 people who I haven't seen for a while have congratulated me then said "it's only took you 10 years,  you must have been doing it wrong" wtf? People's ignorance is unreal.  Sorry ladies just needed to rant xx


----------



## pineapple14

Oh fraff that is awful. Some people are just tactless idiots! Just have an inner smile that your LO is super super precious. At least your situation changed...they will always be idiots   xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Sunshine - I'm so sorry to hear you didn't get the result we all wanted for you   Definitely good to have a plan - immune testing etc. The NK cells one may be worth it - I think it's bloods and an endometrial sample.

Dinky - likewise I'm sorry to hear your news. Counselling is a good idea. I've had a fair bit of therapy since the ectopics and miscarriage. 

Katy - good luck for tmw   I think you're amazing for waiting. 

Pineapple - Brighton sounds lovely. I will be thinking of you celebrating on that beach  

Fraff - ********!!! Ignore them, some people just don't get it!!!! I hate it when people give me the fingers crossed sign when I tell them now. I may be thinking it myself but annoying they should be suggesting anything is other than perfect.

Thanks for my slap ladies. Needed it! My friends are recommending a Doppler. Does anyone have any opinion on those?

xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Pineapple that is helpful. It was a nurse that told me about the progesterone maybe I should confirm with one of the doctors x. Have a wonderful anniversary with hubby xx. Can see why you would be tempted to test the only thing I would say is that a bfn at that stage feels prematurely crappy and there is still be a teeny bit of hope it might change. Saying this as you would be the equivalent of 8dp5dt which is when I tested. But in a way at least it wasn't a total shock on the day. Next time I will do my very best to wait till OTD. However it's understandable why you might want to in your circumstances... and of course feeling positive and hopeful that you will get a fabulous bfp which would be a fantastic anniversary prezzie for you both  Good luck and lots of baby dust  xx

Fraf that is blimmin shocking how rude. The very *best* things come to those who wait xx

Thanks Chloe  did you get any tests done? X


----------



## Leanne5

Sorry for the really short post girls...haven't had a chance to catch up in last couple of days. 

Just wanted to say goodluck to katie tomoro. Will be thinking of you hun. Xx

I promise to do personals tomoro. Hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Thank you all for your kind words. Your such lovelies and I truly wish you all the very best. 

Pineapple - have a lovely anniversary. I'd enjoy pupo status and the time away. It'll only be a couple days later and you can then look back at a relaxing, wonderful weekend. 

Chloe - Good to hear that counselling helped you, sometimes I feel we all need a bit of extra help and I hope it helps me to have a positive result when we come to cycle again. I've heard of dopplers but think they could become as addictive as POAS and could cause more angst when it's a time to cherish every moment. 

Sunshine - I think most of the immune tests done in the UK are sent off to Chicago for analysis (not sure why though). I've only had the blood tests not the endometrial sample that Chloe mentioned. With having endometriosis and Raynaurds (poor circulation) my immune system is quite high something that never was linked by the NHS and only considered when I started acupuncture prior to going down the IVF route. A lot of clinics in and around London, and I'm sure I've seen someone mention on the forum Oxford do immune tests, where are you based?

Fraf - the insensitivities of others is so frustrating and extremely rude. As sunshine said, best things come to those who wait, and I couldn't agree more.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

AFM, I've been fortunate to get a counselling session tomorrow. I know there'll be lots of tears but I desperately want to start "fixing me" so I can try to believe that I can and will be a mummy albeit older than I hoped... 41 this weekend, yikes!

Love & hugs,
DM
xx


----------



## pineapple14

Thanks sunshine and dinky minky. You are right, I will wait. Not been tempted so far so will shut that idea down!!!

Night night ladies
Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Dinky minky , forgot to say hope it goes well tomorrow and have a lovely birthday over the weekend x


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies. Just on my way to the clinic. Should get the results later this afternoon. Feeling a bit better now. If it works great, if not we will just keep trying. We've decided if it doesn't work we are going enjoy a bottle of vino and takeaway this evening and plan a holiday in June when DP graduates. Still really hoping it does work


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, keeping everything crossed for you     
Xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Katy, keeping fx for you and hope you get your miracle. xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Good luck lovely xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies, wow it's not been this busy for a while!!

Dinky and sunshine. ... sending you massive massive hugs. I'm glad you ate focusing on yourselves and the future.  I wish you all the luck in the world! !

Katy ... eeek fingers crossed!!!

Chloe ... doppler are wonderful but can also cause a lot of worry if you struggle to hold onto the fact that baby doesn't always lie in the right position for them. I've only found mine once and after a wk of trying to find it again I haven't dare go try again. Nhs say don't do it - midwives don't listen until 22wks! 

10dp3dt is effectively 2days early so it depends on whether or not you can cope with a potentially false negative ... i tested all thru one cycle and it was the worst one I had to cope with! But I do like your thoughts of being on the beach!!

Best dash off to work now, will check back later xxxxx


----------



## rachelb2014

Katy: best of luck for today 

AFM: went for a scan and I they said no need to be scanned Friday as I have 18 follicles and I'm ready for egg collection this Friday instead of Monday. So ready to have trigger shot tonight an drug free day tom


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Well it looks like another chemical for me. HCG level 28 and inconclusive. Have to go back in a couple of days to repeat bloods but not hopeful. I had a feeling this was happening again 

We're doing ok though. It's just so disappointing but we are going to keep trying.  We've even talked about perhaps using DP fresh next time. He did have a few swimmers but we chose to go with the frozen. DP was very sick when he produced his frozen sample so we are wondering if that might be the issue. Then again it could be a whole host of things. It's just so frustrating not knowing what the problem is. Just have to keep hoping that one day it will happen for us x


----------



## pineapple14

Oh Katy, been keeping an eye out for your post. I am so so sorry that you are in this situation again, I know how tough it is when you just want a result either way. Really keeping everything crossed for you - hcg could pick up so don't give up just yet. Sending you lots of hugs     
xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Ahhh Katy ... im sorry hun, I'll keep the pompoms on hold for just incase you a little miracle and your hcg rises xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Katy, so sorry to hear it could be another chemical. Sending you lots of hugs and thinking of you both. DH and I found having the Zita West Vitamen supplements really helped his sample (even though for us we think it's my eggs and quality a likely cause), so if this time doesn't progress may be worth considering. Hoping hcg levels do rise for you.

Rachel, good luck with trigger tonight and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. Hope EC goes well on Friday.

AFM, counsellor session went well today, a start of a different type of journey for me for now.

Hugs to you all.

DM
xx


----------



## fraf77

So sorry Katy xxxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Evening girlies,

Katie - I'm so sorry to hear it may be a chemical again. Nothing we can say or do will make you feel any better. Rest up and I pray you get a surprise little miracle in a couple of days. Big hugs hun xx

Sunshine - I'm really sorry it hasn't worked out for you hun. If I was you, maybe put a thread on the boards about testing etc. there will be girls here much more in the know than me and they will be able to direct you in the right place. I hope you get your miracle in the end.. Life is sent to try us hun. One thing for sure... You are stronger than you think. Don't give up xx

Dinkyminky - welcome back Hun. Lovely to hear from you. Really sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you this time either. I hope counselling helps and remember us ladies are always here if you need a wee chat or pick me up. They have been a god send for me. Xx

Pineapple - how you doing Hun? Maybe is a little early to test Hun but it just depends on how you would feel if you got a possible false negative? Would you be able to put it to the back of your mind and remind yourself it's too early? Or perhaps it would be best to stay living in the PUPO bubble for a little bit longer. Then you will know that your proper result is a true one. In any case.. Have a fab time in Brighton xx

Fraf - some people's ignorance never ceases to amaze me. How some people just assume that it's a perfect world and everyone who gets married automatically gets pregnant with no problems. I'm sick of the "so when you having babies" question.. I wanna scream at them. I'm struggling at the moment at work being in "plain clothes" as opposed to being in uniform. The amount of congratulations on your pregnancy comments I've had is ridiculous.. They just assume that's the case when they see a girl in the office on light duties.  Try not to let people's comments get you down. You have your little miracle in the making now. Remember... All good things come to those who wait. Xx

Shadow - how you doing hun? Hope work isn't too stressful. Xx

Rachelb - great to hear from you Hun. Goodluck for your trigger tonight and enjoy your drug free day tomoro. 18 follicles is fab Hun!! Keep us updated. Depending on your OTD- we may just be on the 2ww together 😃 xx

chloe/pixanne/Charmars/hazel - how are you lovely ladies doing? Xx

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.. Tried scrolling back as far as I could

AFM - enjoying doing absolutely nothing back home in Ireland except chilling. Despite my granny having a moment a few weeks ago and insensitively saying "oh I doubt if I were you I would just give up" ... When I went to see her today she was really positive and enthusiastic. She was intrigued watching me do my injection which was quite funny. I didn't really like her talking through her experience of child birth but I guess that's just older people for ha! Ha. I totally didn't want to know about how many stitches she had!! I was like.... Toooooooo much info granny! Haha. 
Well hope you are all keeping well. Will catch up soon again xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Oh Katy,  I'm so sorry.  That sucks.  

Sorry too to Dinky and Sunshine.  

Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Katy so sorry it may be another chemical as you had thought xx. Hoping for a lovely surprise when you get retested.   Lots of love  xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies. I'm not getting my hopes up for second blood test. It's just frustrating that there clearly is an underlying issue but we have no idea what. Is it me, is it DP? I'm so not looking forward to the bleed either as I remember last time it was the worse AF ever.  Does anyone know where we can start to look for answers? No idea where to start


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi Katy,

I really feel for you.  It's so tough this journey.

Knowing where to look for answers or what to do differently can be never ending. Did you have your progesterone levels checked? Did you have pessaries and/or gestone injections? Have you considered immune tests as well? You mentioned about perhaps using fresh sperm next time, you could get a sperm DNA defrag test done to see what the current situation is then do supplements. Remember sperm is created 3 months before, so taking supplements may help even after the results of a sperm DNA defrag test. 

Having trawled a bit more on the forum recently, people have mentioned Dr Marilyn Grenville and Sarah Holland (Fertile Mindset). Marilyn talks lots about nutrients and stress and Sarah has a fertility telesummit starting from Sunday which may help give further thoughts or questions for you to ask.

I'm wondering what else I can do as I'm sure stress and age has impacted my egg quality and really not sure how to move forward. We've our follow up on 19 March, so hopefully things will become clearer.

Thinking of you.

DM
xx


----------



## Katy_81

Dinkyminky - thanks so much hun. I will have a look into your suggestions, especially Sarah Hollands fertility telesummit. That sounds like it could be useful.  I didn't have my progesterone levels checked and I'm only on cyclogest pessaries. Do you think I could be low on progesterone? Not sure what immune tests are? Can I just ask what that would investigate specifically? 

DP is convinced it's his sperm causing the problem but as I've never been pregnant before I don't know if it's actually me with problem. 

Your right though it's such a tough journey. I really hope you get some answers at your follow up so you can move forward. Xxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies bit of a scare today been having really bad tummy pains 18 weeks 4 days so I rang midwife the lovely lady has got me in at 4 to listen to heartbeat check baby is ok.  I did over do it a bit at spinning I think yesterday.  Then today took my niece and nephew to baby and toddler group one 15 mths one 18 mths.  I've been told to rest in bed drink water take paracetamol.  Midwife did say it sounds more gastric and like I've just over done things trying to keep going as normal.  So I'll let you know how things develop but I'm sure I'm panicking for nothing.
Could any of you ladies give me advice for a friend too.  We had our last round of IVF at the same time it was her first go on NHS and sadly it failed.  But as a child she had cancer brain tumour and all the treatment etc has left her with infirtility.  Now I'm sure with this special circumstance stance she could fight and get 2 more goes in the NHS.  How do you fight for this and who do you go to?  I want to help her as much as I can. Help! Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Fraf, I think it depends on each primary trust policy but there's an ask a lawyer section on here - worth posting on there.

I've had a bit if a drama today.  Dd1 got in between my feet and sent me flying while carrying dd2 on concrete.  Dd2 was then sleepy and sick and obv I was worried about baby inside me.  Our gp is amazing and saw us straight away. She thinks dd2 is okay and I'm just to keep an eye and she listened in to baby and heartbeat was fine so I've just got to ta ke it easy and go to hosp if any bleeding or if I don't feel right. I've got a nasty gash on my hand and one knee is double the size with two gashes and a lot if bruising where I tried to stop myself landing on dd. I've got keep that elevated which won't happen with two littles on the ground!  All a bit dramatic. I just keep blubbing and feel a bit of an idiot. 

X


----------



## Dinkyminky

fraf, thinking of you and hope scan goes ok. Sounds like you had a full-on day yesterday. Take it easy. 

Regarding your friend, I had a colleague who petitioned her local MP to get a funded cycle as she had the difficulties yet as her DH already had a child they were excluded. I think it really comes done to local hospital trusts.  A big of a postcode lottery too.

Katy, difficult to say about progesterone. Have you had any tests done before starting treatment? When we had our investigations done by NHS (sadly too old to get funded IVF, cut off is 34 in Hampshire for 1 cycle) they tested a couple times in the cycle, I remember day 21, can't remember the earlier day). May be worth asking?  Immune tests can be a blood test as I mentioned in a post to sunshine. It checks if you have high natural killer cells that could attack the embryo. 

It's such a minefield, and I'll try anything to get a baby but financially think we can only do 1 more go so not going to rush into it.

Take care,
DM
xx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Oh Pixanne, just seen your post. What a day! Glad your GP could see you all and so quickly.  That's amazing. Hope you can try to take it easy. Perhaps a little arnica on the knee or a could compress could help the swelling.  Take care. xx


----------



## fraf77

Dinkyminky I hope you get your dream Hun.  I wish I was a miracle worker and could give it to everyone xx
Well baby's thankfully ok I just need to slow down a bit more.  Midwife think maybe I should stick to walks, Pilates and swimming and give up on the spinning and running round trying to be normal whatever that is lol.  I'm off to Cornwall Mon-Fri so that should give me the break I need. Thank you ladies xx
Pixanne I hope you and DD1 are ok and especially DD3 tucked up nice and safely.
All the other ladies I wish you all well on your journey.  It really does break my heart when I see BFN as no one should have to go through the pain.  I felt really awkward seeing my friend today as my bump is getting very noticable now and I said to her I know you hate me right now a and I don't blame you it took my along time after our first BFN to be around pregnant ladies all the jealousy and everything is awful.  It took me a good 6-7 years to be ok around pregnant woman. As well as jealousy I felt guilt of feeling jealous then you hate yourself for it.  Infirtility is an awful illness that no one should have to go through.  Big hugs and lots of love to you all xx


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies

Pixanne - blimey, poor you! Hope you are feeling a bit better now and hope your girls are too (and bump!). What a nightmare and must have really shaken you. Try to take it easy if you can, do keep your leg elevated, otherwise it really won't get better (from experience). Sending you big hugs.  

Fraf - Hope appointment went well and you just overdid things. Let us know how you get on. The worry just doesn't stop does it!   Am afraid I can't help with the nhs thing, I think it really depends on the area and perhaps the individuals in charge.

Katy - hope you are getting on ok today and sending you loads of luck for your test tomorrow - have everything crossed for you.        

Leanne - I laughed a lot about your granny story, can't beat a bit of family oversharing   Hope you continue to have a fab time and relax lots. 

Dinky minky - good to hear councillor session went well. Hope you are getting on ok.  

Afm - lots of low level aching today, hmmm   Finding it very hard to concentrate on work today and had to have a kip this afternoon i was so tired (super lucky to be a home worker). Mind you now i will have to work this eve to make up the time!! Looking forward to heading off to Brighton tomorrow. Have decided to hold off testing, it can only confuse things. Clinic has said i can do test on monday if i use a clear blue or digital blue test. I just want to poas before getting the blood results from clinic so that i don't blub at them if its not good news. Monday will be fine. Finding it increasingly hard to stay positive - think i am annoying DH now with my wittering!

Hope you all have a good evening and look after yourselves  

xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Fraff - our messages must have crossed over - great to hear everything is ok with you. Have a fabulous time in Cornwall, hope the weather is good. 
You are so right about how difficult it is. I am sure though that your friend whilst finding it hard will be super happy for you. I have a friend who I recently discovered also has fertility issues. Its been great being able to talk openly to someone who understands (along with you ladies!) and maybe its not the same for everyone but I feel (at least at the moment!) that, knowing how hard this process is, I would be really happy if things worked out for my friend, even if its before me. It feels like a win for one of us is a win (and hope) for all.  Hugs to you all ladies


----------



## shadow2013

Omg ... what a day!!!

Pixanne pls take it easy and rest up for both you and dd2. Arnica is a good suggestion for the bruising - I love the stuff!!

Fraff ... it is soo difficult taking a step back and slowing down - I had a mini melt down at work a couple of days ago due to exhaustion and went home to bed! Slept for ages and I feel like a different person now. I have found I just have to pace myself really well and if I have a busy day have a restful day the following.  

I tried to ask about immune testing after my first and second bfns but was told I didn't need them and they were u justified despite being a private customer as it were - I was a little cross I got dismissed so quickly! The nhs is such a lottery and governed by postcode.  I felt it very unfair I didn't qualify just coz dh already had children ... it wasn't my fault! Thankfully we found egg sharing otherwise we still wouldn't have had one go!

Had a long day driving 300miles to pick up step daughter from epsom so sorry for lack of personals - my brain has turned to mush again!!

Keeping fingers crossed for those waiting for results xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x. Fraf and Pixanne what a day x 

Fraf glad to hear your little one is Ok. Have a fab time in Cornwall hope you get some proper chill out time x

Pixanne   that must have been so scary. You've got your hands full with your two girls and baby sounds like you did well to stop it from being more serious xx. Rest up and hope you feel better soon x 

Pineapple have a fab time in Brighton hopefully it will keep you nice and distracted and Monday will be here before you know it x. Everything crossed for you!  

Katy and Dinky   feeling the same way as you ladies I want tests to rule things out before next round. Maybe we can share anything we find that looks worth testing? Thanks for your advice so far Dinky xx Katy good luck for tomorrow mrs xx 

Rachel wishing you all the best for EC tomorrow!  X

Leeanne   loving the sound of your granny x

Shadow you are such a good stepmumma xx 

Chloe how you getting on xx 

Afm AF arrived yesterday went a lovely walk in the country with hubby. Then we came home and binged on House of Cards. Today AF was super painful. We looked at a house but no good.  Now just chilling in my jammies with hot water bottle and playing fetch with the cat lol 🐈 . Hubby is out playing football. 

Lots of love xx


----------



## pineapple14

Rachel - sorry I missed you before. Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!


----------



## rachelb2014

Thankyou Leanne, pineapple and sunshine & clouds 
Am getting anxious and heading for an early night before egg collection at 8.10am as the clinic is an hour away.

While relaxing tomorrow afternoon I will defo do some personals back xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Good luck for tomorrow Rachel xx


----------



## fraf77

Good luck Racheal xx


----------



## Charmars

Morning ladies!!

Fraf - glad you are ok!! Can I ask, I do a couple of spinning classes a week and wondered if I can do this if I get my BFP, did you continue with exercise all the way through,or did you stop during the 2WW? Do you do the same intensity as before or have you reduced your gears etc?

Pixanne - hope you are ok hun, sounds very scarey and must have shook you up. Rest as much as you can!

Pineapple - hope you can last the weekend without testing, goos luck for Monday, got everything crossed for you

Rachel - good luck for EC!

Katy - let  us know how you get on hun with your 2nd blood test, thinking of you xx


Sorry cant scroll back any further so hope everyone else is well!

AFM - Day 3 of suprecur injections and feeling ok at the moment!! Just waiting for AF then I can get more info as not really sure what the next steps are a FET? I know I am only growing my lining and I have a hefty supply of tablets so sure I start them soon! We have our appt a few months ago now so forgotten everything they said!! The only concern is I am sure my ET is going to be the same day we complete on the house!! Just know it!! xx


----------



## Katy_81

Morning all

Charmers - exciting that you are progressing through your FET! If your protocol is the same as mine was I started oestrogen tablets 3 days after day 1 of AF.  I liked being on the oestrogen as the buserelin made me feel a bit bleurgh towards the end. X

Rachel - hope today went ok and you got lots of lovely eggies. X

Sunshine - hope the pain has eased off for you today. You will feel so much better once it's over with and you can move on. X

Shadow - it really is a postcode lottery and it's so unfair. We are really lucky in the north east to have 3 cycles but we still wouldn't be eligible if DP or I already had a child.  I'm so grateful I have a gut feeling we are going to need all three cycles to figure out what's going on and hopefully make some progress x

Pineapple - super tired and aches are good signs.  Know what you mean about wanting to poas first. I was a bit of a mess on the phone when the nurse told me my levels.  They are trained for it though so I didn't feel too bad about it.  Hope you have a lovely weekend in Brighton x

Fraf and Pixanne - sorry to hear about your scares the other day but glad everything is ok. Take it easy ladies x

Dinkyminky - I think I must have had it checked at the start of treatment. And I'm using the pessaries so my levels would surely be high enough or does it not work like that? Immune issues is a possibility. I was chatting with a lady yesterday on here who said she was having recurrent chemicals so went to have immune tests done and found problems.  She took a few different types of drugs to treat the issues and was successful with her following cycle! X

Leanne - your story about your granny made me chuckle  hope you having a lovely time in N. Ireland.  How's the oestrogen going? X

AFM just got back from retesting at the clinic. Should get the results later this afternoon. The nurse was so lovely and really sympathetic about my situation. Also, if it is negative she said our review would be in 6 weeks and we could book EC for next cycle in straight away.  I've also been doing some research into repeat chemicals and as I said to dinkyminky got chatting with a lovely lady on here who gave me some advice on tests we could have done.  She went through the same thing and it was an immune issue.  She now has a 3 week old boy.    The tests are about £1500 which is expensive but if it means we achieve our dream it will be worth it. 

I know I should be more positive that today's result will improve but Im just looking at the odds and how I feel and my gut feeling is its definitley a chemical. Still miracles can happen I suppose!


----------



## fraf77

Hi Charmers I was told to stop spinning when I started my stimms as your overies grow and there's danger of them twisting causing future firtility problems.  Once I got my BFP I was told I could restart after 12 weeks BUT only gentle literally sit and pedal no up hill no standing etc but the other day I could resist I got carried away with the music and it took it's toll on me so Midwife suggested stick to walks swimming and Pilates.  I would be just extra cautious Hun I will be now lesson learnt after yesterday it was the slap in the face I needed xx
Good luck everyone else where ever you are on the journey big hugs to those it's not worked for this time time but I keep you in my thoughts.  Please stay in touch and let us know.  I've got an attachment to you all in this group now and hope one day we can all share pics of our miracle bubba's xxxx


----------



## Charmars

katy - I am praying for you hun, really hope you get good news latwr today, keep us posted

fraf - At least Im not growing follies this time so should be ok exercising till ET x


----------



## rachelb2014

Thank you katy81 and charmers. 

Unfortunately I've come back dissapounted after EC, only having 4 eggs. Last cycle I had 10 and no fertilisation so now I'm worrying that I got no hope with only four. Waiting for that phone call tomorrow is making me feel scared and anxious and I just wish I could know now to stop the worrying.


----------



## Charmars

rachel - nothing we can say will stop you worrying hun, I had 10 eggs last time and still worried that none would fertilise. Just try and rest up and I hope you get the call early tomorrow.


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Rachel. I'm sorry you didn't get the amount of eggs you were hoping for.  On the plus side I noticed from your signature you are doing iCSI this time rather than ivf. This might improve fertilisation rates.  Sending you lots of positive vibes for your call tomorrow chic


----------



## rachelb2014

Thank you charmers, I really do hope it's early. Last time I was last to be called.  

Thank you katy81: it is I is this time so I'm hoping this will make all the difference.  Hope your both ok x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi all. Just got my results. Levels down to 26. Another chemical and spookily similar to last attempt which went from 26 to 24.  Back to the drawing board for us xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy - so sorry, thats just miserable.     

rachel - sending you lots of luck with your eggies - quality not quantity remember       

hello everyone else, will catch up when back from Brighton

xxxxx


----------



## shadow2013

Katy im sooo sorry. Hoping one day you will get your little miracle!  Big hugs xxxx

Rachel, I can understand your disappointment and worry - icsi does have a better fertilisation rate so there is still lots of hope. Here's hoping they're getting jiggy in the dish!!

Sorry for the short post - I had another melt down in the supermarket coz i couldn't find a mothers day card in amongst s poor display ... couldn't even have an afternoon nap so feeling very sorry for my leg and crying all the time ... boo for being overtired. Dh is doing his best to look after me bless him

Night night all xx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Rachel, sorry to hear you feel disappointed as Katy says, ICSI should see higher fertilisation. Keeping fx for you and praying you have an early call. Try to be positive so it creates a warm inner glow ready for transfer.

Katy, so sorry hun that it's another chemical. Sending you a massive hug. 

Charmers, hope all goes ok with your FET. Sending positive vibes your way. 

Pineapple, have a great time in Brighton. 

Fraf, hope you're taking it easy following your over exertion. 

Pixanne, how's your knee and DD2? Hope DD3 is doing ok too.

Leanne, hope you're having a great back in Ireland.

Shadow, sounds like you're doing so much at the moment. Hope you can rest over the weekend. 

Sunshine, how are you feeling? My AF arrived yesterday and has been a bit uncomfortable today.  Just feels final in closing this cycle, so wish it had a different outcome for both of us.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope you're doing ok.

AFM, birthday tomorrow although the prospect of celebrating doesn't feel right but as a twin have to put a smile on for the day.  We didn't celebrate our big 4-0 last year together so my parents are delighted that this year my brother and I will be together. Seeing the counsellor again on Sunday so I hope I can start to feel a bit better, felt rather low today (release of hormones with AF I'm guessing).

Love, hugs and babydust to everyone.

DM
xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Ladies
So sorry I've been AWOL for a few days just trying to catch up. 

Katy - I'm so so sorry to hear your news. I have been hoping for good things for you.   I didn't have tests but I'm sure the NK one and any other immune ones would be a good next step? Also maybe a fresh sperm go? Someone mentioned Zita West - I started taking them a month or so before and I had DH on them.. Expensive but go for it if you can. I enquired about NK and the nurse dismissed me (again, despite being private she said they only recommend after 3 miscarriages) I had the endoscratch and understood it was best done at this time - cell sample as bloods not conclusive. 

Pixanne and Fraff - crikes what worries!!! I'm glad you're both ok. Not so easy for Pixanne with two little uns in two but take it easy if you can Fraff! I've resigned myself to walking the dog and pregnancy yoga. A decision I was quite strong about as I carried on with exercise during my previous pregnancy and it didn't work out. I doubt it was the spinning that did it but I always wondered - over heating etc. I also remembered going the other way - getting v cold in the outdoor pool as some guy wouldn't stop talking to me at the gym, it took all day to warm up - all my decisions are now made on what feels right to my body. I've turned into a diva. I refused to wait for my shoes to be mended inside the shop the other day as wasn't comfortable with the fumes. Fraff - re the tummy pain - I was so achy after a bit of an upset tummy last weekend, it did scare me. I'm finding lots of aches and pains,  general advice seems to be t's just ligaments stretching. I don't think I could cope with those worrying aches in addition to aches from spin so you've been doing well! 

Rachel - I hope you get a really positive call today. I know it's nice to have the numbers but that annoying adage - it only takes one! Also hopefully all that quality has gone into the 4.

Dinky - I hope your counselling session went well and that you can enjoy your bday. It's so difficult but hopefully your friends and family will understand if you're not so perky. When I look back over he last few years, I've been putting on a brave face for a while. Your time will come, keep telling yourself you deserve this.

Charmars - I hope you're feeling well - all positive thoughts for you 

Shadow - I hope you can get some good napping time in this weekend. I feel like an over tired child. If I can get an hour in in the day I sleep better at night. It just seems quite ridiculous to nap at 5.30pm and manage to sleep at night ! I've just achieved my best sleep of the week - 5 hours. We have 5 x 12 year olds for a bday sleepover later so I best bank some more  sleep this afternoon!!!!

Sunshine - I hope you're ok, your cat sounds better at fetch that my dog!! I love animals. I'm really hoping doggy will accept baby, she's my number one baby at the mo and a very jealous soul!

Leanne - I hope you're ok. Sorry to hear about the insensitive comments and how about granny!!! 🙉

I had my scan on Thurs, it was wonderful - baby now measuring spot on at 17 weeks one day I of course worried that we had lost three days from our last scan but sonographer said these are tiny measurement and anyway that fits with what we know is correct due to IVF dates. He was wriggling around. I have an anterior placenta so may explain why I haven't felt so much movement. I do feel him in there, rolling sometimes and there is rather a raised section when I lie down. I've had a bit of a difficult week as calcium level has fallen again so my medications has been upped massively. I always feel rough during the transition. I just keep telling baby to take what he needs and I will sort myself out. Thyroid levels back on track so that's good.

I'm off to Lanzarote with mum on thurs so really hoping Mondays blood test can give me some reassurance. I picked the area that I know well as my friend lives there. I visited after my first ectopic surgery and had bloods so know where to go if I need to. 

Lots of love and positive thoughts to you all xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your lovely comments.  

Katy, I'm so sorry hon. I would def say nk testing is the way to go and maybe ask about embryo glue too.

Dinky, I hope the counselling is helping and happy birthday! 

Fraf, it's time to slow down,  hon. Stick to swimming and walking. 

Chloe,  Aw your scan sounds lovely.  Did you find out what you're having?  Have a lovely holiday. I would so love a week of sun! 

Rachel, any news yet? 

Charmers, hello! 

Shadow,  how are you getting on? 

Sunshine,  your comment about your cat made me laugh. I miss Mine. Our psycho neighbour has been feeding him and he won't come home now. 

How are you feeling Leanne. 

Afm, stupidly decided to go to bed without any dressings on last night. Woke up with my hand stuck to my stomach because it still won't scab!  It's covered up now! 

Moving day for us today so no rest for the wicked! 

X


----------



## rachelb2014

Still no news yet. When so they usually call. Last time it was 11.40 ans now I'm fretting it's not good news that why they havnt called yet 😁


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. 

Chloe -I think we are going to try fresh next time, if they are able to extract enough swimmers.  I was thinking maybe trying the scratch aswell.  We've decided to delay the NK tests and see if the fresh works as its a lot of money and we may have more luck with th fresh. DP is going to cut out alcohol for 3 months and we'll speak to the clinic about possible medication to improve his count. I'll look into the Zita west aswell thanks.

lovely to hear everything is going well with your little wriggler. Hope you have a nice time in lanzarote xxx

Dinkyminky - happy birthday!! Hope you have a fab day with family. Xx

Shadow - hope you feel better soon. Glad DH is looking after you. Xx

Rachel - I didn't get my call till about 12. I think it just depends how busy they are on the day. Good luck Hun xx


----------



## Chloe889

Aww Rachel - don't be afraid to ring! If it's stressing you out (it would be me) then a quick call won't make any difference to the clinic.

Pixanne - good luck with the move.. I hope you're not doing much, you need to be wrapped in cotton wool   And keep that dressing on! 

Katy - Pixanne just reminded me..I had embryo glue too! £150 but a deal when combined with time lapse monitoring (so no need to remove from incubator to check progress) £500 all in. Scratch was supposed to be £150 (quote in our fee structure) but upped to £250 without telling us. We were 6 months delayed before starting our treatment due to my gastro investigations. Im sure NK sampling was cheaper when combined with endoscratch. I know it's really hard as cash is always a consideration but a cycle is expensive - monetary and empotionally so throw at it what you can for the best possible chance.

Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Katy - are you considering moving clinics? I don't think cfl do the scratch/glue etc as I had asked them on one of my appts. A friend from work transferred to qe in gateshead for the scratch. 

Really sorry it didn't work this time hun. I pray you get to the bottom of the route of the problem and you get your little miracle soon.

Rachel - I am a big believer in no news is good news. If something was wrong they normally let you know straight away. They are also most probably quite busy so takes a wee bit of time to get round them all. Why not do as Chloe says and give them a ring? I'm sure they are used to girls calling all the time xx

Dinkyminky- happy birthday hun xx

Pixanne - hope you are on the mend soon. You really are a trooper! Xx

Chloe - glad to hear scan went well. Enjoy your time away in the sun. I love lanzarote. Mega jealous!! Will be nice to relax and enjoy the sun xx

Charmars - what stage are you at again hun? If I remember- I think we might be quite similar xx

Hi to all the other girls. Thinking of you all. Xx

AFM - enjoying my time back home in n.ireland but had a bit of a bleugh day yesterday. I was sooo exhausted. I went shopping with my gran for 2 hours in the morning and was back in bed by 1130am and that was me there all day until this morning. With exception of making my brothers dinner. Wish I could say I felt better since starting the oestrogen tablets but I've noticed no difference really. I'm lucky this time around that I haven't had the chronic headaches but the tiredness is overwhelming. I saw an old friend from school the other day for coffee. She didn't know about the ivf thing this time around and she randomly said "I had a vision of you coming to my door with a massive rounded belly telling me you are pregnant". Then she asked if she could pray with Me. I'm not hugely religious but in a weird sense I felt calmness. It also turns out that this friend who was my closest friend at school is also having problems and is in the early stages of fertility investigations. Isn't it weird how life works out? At points we all think we are the only ones.. But there are a heck of a lot of special people out there all on our same journey. 

Today I  gonna take my brothers for lunch and enjoy the closeness we have. In saying that.. Getting lads out of bed is easier said than done. One is 27 and one is 15. They are snoring away! Meanwhile I've been a typical girl and been up done the housework and ironing and all before 10o clock!! Haha. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. 
Speak soon xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Leanne - even if you think you've dealt with them, it may be the emotions making you tired so try to go with the process and it's lovely that you can rest at the moment.  Maybe your brother should cook you dinner  

My friend is very religious and did some praying for me - I really liked it.

We are definitely not alone in this journey and it is amazing what opportunities progressions in science have meant for us.

Keep resting xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Pixanne - sorry Hun I missed your post. Thanks for the advice regarding embryo glue. What exactly is it supposed to do? Stick the embryo to the uterine wall?  I think in my case the embryo is implanting but then just not developing any further.  Good luck with your move today xx

Chloe - we are lucky in that we have another two free goes on the NHS.  I will definitely have a think about the NK testing though. Thanks for the info around costs aswell which seem pretty reasonable actually and if it will help in the end... Xx

Leanne - ah I didn't realise cfl didn't do scratch.  We have been toying with the idea of moving to james Cook as we are moving back to Teesside in August for DP new job. Think they offer these things.  The only thing being that DPs frozen supply is at cfl although shouldn't be a huge problem to move it. Also the waiting list between treatments at JC is 6 months which is quite a long wait. Do you know if can we move clinics if we are NHS funded?  Sorry you're not feeling much better on the oestrogen Hun. It's strange how it affects people differently.  Glad you are enjoying your break though. Just take it easy. No more mega shopping trips  xx


----------



## rachelb2014

Finally got the call out of four eggs one has fertilised and embryo transfer is scheduled for Monday. I can't explain how happy I am to have the one after zero Fert last cycle. 
Thankyou for all your support during the last week x


----------



## Katy_81

Aww Rachel that's such good news xxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Yay Rachel.. That is fab news!! I'm so chuffed for you!!! One step closer hun!! 

Katie - yes you can change clinics even if nhs funded. That's what my friend at work did on their last go. Unfortunately it didn't work for them but at least they could say they tried everything. Have you considered asking them about the egg share for research? I think me and you were very similar with egg collection amounts. As much as I didn't like the timing of the letter.. I'm liking the idea of having a fourth cycle funded (but hopefully I wouldn't need 4 rounds!!). Id defo ask them what they can do different next time. You obviously have no problem getting pregnant with the treatment so surely they should be doing underlying tests to find out why it doesn't progress?? Id be quite assertive with them and don't take no for an answer hun  Xx


----------



## rachelb2014

Thankyou Leanne and Katy. Not sure if a day 3 eSET is good or not but right now it's the only hope we have x


----------



## Leanne5

Rachel - Day 3 has just as much a chance as day 5.. After all..day 5 was once day3... If that makes sense. And come wednesday.. You will be already be day 5!! We all have to start somewhere. Lots of girls get pregnant on day 3 embryos.. So keep positive and fingers crossed this is your time for a wee miracle xx


----------



## rachelb2014

Thanks Leanne I never thought of it like that x


----------



## Katy_81

Ladies, this is quite embarrassing but I need some advice. Tmi warning!! I've been having some itchiness around my   For the past few days. When I've checked it out today I have an angry looking red rash.  I have just stopped the pessaries and even though I was inserting these up the front way I think some of it has leaked to the back when I've been asleep at night and perhaps it's an allergic reaction?? 

Anyone ever had this? Will it clear up now I've stopped the pessaries?


----------



## Leanne5

Katie- not quite sure exactly what it is.. But could quite possibly be related to pessaries. Should clear up in next couple days now you've stopped. Try some sudocream for a little bit of relief in the meantime. It works wonders xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Leanne will give it a try xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies ...

Well I still didn't get any sleep last night   I'm exhausted so dh did want me doing anything today ... but I have sat on the floor in the nursery and inventoried the whole thing so I know where I am - just a few little things left now! Chilling watching TV for the red of the day and pizza for tea!!

Rachel that is excellent news hun, you have a strong one there!! 

Katie .. sorry I can't help hun, is it worth considering if it's shingles - can be an issue during treatment and pregnancy but don't know how it starts. There were two things I did differently on my positive cycle which was my last attempt funded thru egg sharing which was the endo scratch and going to blast with 2 transferred. I did a lot of reading about the endo scratch - and altho there is no scientific reason for it to work it appears to be over 60% effective and relatively cheap considering the cost of ivf - between £100 & £250 depending on clinics. 

I found a lovely picture on ******** of winnie the pooh and piglet lying under a tree on a sunny saying "never stop dreamin" but unfortunately I can't post it but thought it very appropriate for us

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## Chloe889

Rachel - that's fab news. Everything crossed for transfer and beyond  

Katy - sorry about your bum! I'm not sure what that could be? If  you can find it cuticura talc (often in boots) is excellent for things like that.. I originally thought embryo glue was a glue but I'm sure they explained it's a culture that the embryo is happier in?!

Shadow - I hope you've made it through the day. Sounds like you're on top of the nursery shopping. V exciting!!! I've bought a few bits - sheets and thermometer. We have a crib and cot from DH's boys (16 years old - they're ok with the new mattress though!) in the process of sorting blinds and just looking at crib bumpers. From what I read cot bumpers might not be a good idea if baby can roll near them? Sleep well tonight.

xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovelies

A quick one from me as it's been a loooong day and dd2 is not 100%. She has a nasty cough that's keeping her awake so I think it'll be a long night too.

Rachel,  just to let you know that both my dd1 and dd2 were three day transfers. My cons always said you are the best incubator. 

Katy, oh dear!  Your poor bum! I think sudocrem or bepanthen for a couple of days.  Is it spotty?  If so,  it might be the start of hand foot and mouth. I've had that and it started on my bum. 

Shadow, you sound organised!  I've done nothing yet.  

Hello everyone else! 

Afm, well we're back in!  No cooker or floor,  but we're in!  It's lovely to be home and it's looking amazing. it should all be finished by this time next week. 

Apart from that I think I've got thrush Again. Sorry,  Tmi but it's bloody annoying.  Nearly as annoying as not being able to walk downstairs or use my sore hand! 

X


----------



## shadow2013

Hey chloe ... my crib from 33yrs ago has out of the loft for our baby, new mattress and sheets of course! As for cot bumpers im making ours - they look nice and there is nothing specific to say they are harmful. I am down to a movement monitor and some burping cloths!

pixanne im only organised due to christmas and new yr sales! I just get a little bit each month it soon adds up. I've been taking advantage of all the parenting club offers and have loads of freebies!! Each supermarket and baby food brand and baby store will give you stuff for buying something else!

AFM ... dh has put a small drop of whiskey in some hot milk so fc I actually sleep!!

night night ladies xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks for the advice ladies.  Rash is much better today. Think it must have just been irritated skin from the pessaries. 

Just looking for some more advice. I'm supposed to be back at work tomorrow. I had Thursday and Friday off to come to terms with the miscarriage.  Thing is I haven't bled yet and I remember last time I was off work as it was so painful.  I'm just worried about going back tomorrow but then having another sick spell.  Then I read somewhere that pregnancy related illness doesn't count towards number of sick spells ( I work for the NHS) but not sure if that's right? I'm just wondering if i should just get a sick note from the doctor but then I don't know when I'm going to bleed. Or should I just go in tomorrow explain to my manager that I might be off again in a few days? Don't know what to do


----------



## Leanne5

Morning katie. 

I work in public sector too and you are right in what you say about pregnancy related issues not counting towards sick. I know this is the case during the 2ww but I'm not sure when this "protection" lasts to. Have you tried posting on the legal part of this forum? Someone in the know might be able to help you. 

All else failing - we are all humans and im sure your boss will have a heart and understand. So I would speak to your boss and let her know the circumstances. 
I hope the bleed isn't as bad as last time hun. Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Ps... People at my place have been having numerous cosmetic surgeries done and taking the time off (one girl has had 3 done in less than 2 years with extended time off after) and nothing has been said. So Id like to think girls with fertility problems would have the sympathetic treatment. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Shadow - I hope you slept better. Everybody swears by a drop of whiskey. I can't stand the stuff after being very ill after a hen do on Irish whiskey 😉 I've been staggering expenditure too. It's still going to be so expensive! Thank you re the bumpers, I'm so pleased as they're so pretty 😊

Pixanne - hope DD got through the night ok. Those coughs are awful 😞

Katy - I'm so sorry I don't know the answer re public sector but I know if it was one of my staff I would be more than understanding. Even pre my experience. I remember working btwn confirmation that I was going to miscarry and I was really paranoid abut how it would happen and when. I couldn't function. I had a medical miscarriage (pills/ pessaries) to speed it up as was due on holiday and then took a week off after. Thinking of you 😞

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey chloe, I did sleep a little bit longer but had some not nice dreams which made me feel worse than actually sleeping. I did manage an hr nap this afternoon  which helped too. I think we've kept the budget under £1300 which according to the government budget tool is rather good!! I have bought second or in the sale so I think I've probably saved as much as ive spent!!

Katy ... i work in the public sector and at no point does any part of the ivf qualify for not counting  thru pregnancy- not even the 2ww! We do get an allowance of leave for clinic apps tho. It only counts after the positive test so you should be protected for the whole time you need off for your circumstances. ..  i think your boss would understand how you feel is best for you to get thru it. I feel for you xxx

Rachel good luck for tomorrow sweetie xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. Thanks for your replies. im going to go in tomorrow and just speak to my boss. Ive already had 4 sickness spells but they were all ivf related. My own fault mainly cause I went back too early on my last cycle and went off on sick again. I'm sure they'll understand though xx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - Good luck for testing tomorrow.  I really hope you get your BFP     Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies, thanks Katy,

I am sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up so will send personals later.

But in the mean time, we had a lovely time in Brighton. This morning, on our actual 2nd anniversary, I poas and got a BFP!!! Can't believe it! 
After last time I am not going to get too excited until I have blood test to confirm hcg level as poas line is quite faint. Test at 2.30pm and results this eve. But am excited...

Xxxxx


----------



## rachelb2014

Congratulations pineapple that's fantastic news so pleased for you   X


----------



## Pixanne

Happy news!  Yay!  Well done Pineapple xx


----------



## Katy_81

That's fab news Pineapple!!  Good luck for your blood test results xx


----------



## Katy_81

Morning ladies,

Well started bleeding this morning so don't need to worry about talking to my boss. It's light at the moment and relatively painless but expecting it to get a lot worse.  On the plus side it's come a lot earlier than last time so I should be able to get to the clinic for my final blood test sometime this week. Then can move on to the next attempt which will be a fresh cycle this time. Not looking forward to another Ohss episode but the things us ladies have to do to achieve our dreams  xx


----------



## shadow2013

Pineapple.


----------



## Dinkyminky

Congratulations pineapple on your BFP. It must top off a wonderful anniversary weekend for you. Take things easy as you mentioned you're heading to Birmingham for work tomorrow. 

Rachel, good luck for ET later. Thinking of you and sending you lots of babydust. 

Katy, glad AF has arrived. Hope it doesn't get too uncomfortable for you. Take things slowly, I'm sure work will understand. 

Hope everyone else is ok and had a lovely weekend. 

AFM, quiet birthday but lovely spending with my twin brother. I already had booked leave for birthday so back to work tomorrow. Not really looking forward to going back but will take each day as it comes. 

Take care,
DM
xx


----------



## rachelb2014

Thank you dinky Minky I'm sat here now. My bladder feels as though it's going to explode with the amount I have drank lol x


----------



## Katy_81

Good luck Rachel  xxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies, Wow you guys had a busy weekend! I have tried to catch up but sorry if i miss anything  

Charmars - hope your injections are going ok - do you have an FET date yet? not too long now i guess.

Katy - Hope your   is doing ok now! Good news your AF has arrived so you can get planning with your next steps. Not sure how useful it is but I have been on high dose of progesterone both cycles - cyclogest pessary in eve and gestone jab in butt in the morning - not sure why this is but they did check my level on day of EC and ET i think in order to decide what i had to take. 
Also, my DH (he has non obstructive azoospermia) was recommended Proxeed Plus. I am not sure it is the reason they found a few sperm when they did the mtese operation but a lot of other ladies have mentioned their DH's using it to help boost health and numbers of sperm so might be worth investigating. Its like a high impact vitamin mix i think. Anyway, I hope you are getting on ok and sending big hugs.  

Fraff - How are you feeling now? Better with a bit less activity?

Shadow - Sorry to hear you aren't sleeping - do you normally have problems? Have you spoken to your clinic/Dr about it? Hope the wee dram helped!

Dinky Minky - A belated happy birthday to you for Saturday. Good to hear you had a nice day with family. Hope the counseling session went well on sunday too. How did you get on at work today? hope it was better than you thought it would be  

Chloe - Lanzarote - very jealous - i am so cold i neeeed sun!! Hope your scan went well today and that you have a wonderful week away - soak up that sun (although be careful in case you burn more easily!)

Pixanne - Hope the move went smoothly and that family Pixanne are all feeling better. Hope things calm down for you a bit once you are all settled back home.

Leanne - Your gran sounds like a hoot! Hope you are having a good time and that your brothers are looking after you!

Rachel - Congratulations on your fertilised egg, that is very exciting. Hope the ET went well today. I had 3 day transfer both times too - clinic said they only wait until day 5 if there are loads of eggs and they want to filter out the strongest ones. When they have one or more great little embies (like you) they like to put them back in on day 3 to give them best chance in you. Wishing you lots of luck and a speedy 2WW    

Nothing to report from me. Blood test result hopefully before 10pm. They have already said i will need to go back in on Wednesday to check HCG is increasing - did everyone else have this or is it just because i had low HCG levels last time?

xxxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello again, 
Just to let you know, clinic just called and it's a definite BFP! Can't believe it. Hcg was 119 which is much higher than last time so fingers crossed things will work out this time. Back in on wed for another test to check hcg is doubling. 
Thank you so much for your support ladies, it would have been a hideous process without you. Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Huge congrats Pineapple! 

Hope today went well for you,  Rachel. 

Hello everyone else! 

A quick one from me. I've got a bladder infection.  This, along with dh working 18 hour days and no oven etc is making me a tired and grumpy lady! 

20w scan tomorrow. 

X


----------



## cleozulu

Ive had 3 x treatments  at one clinic &  After my 3 treatments there ( all failed/went wrong I was told I would never get pregnant.  So I took all my notes and changed clinics and guess what I'm pregnant!!!!  X


----------



## Dinkyminky

Pineapple, that's fantastic news on HCG level.  Really pleased for you.

Rachel, hope you got on ok for ET.  Rest up to let little one snuggle in.

Pixanne, you poor thing. Hope your knee and hand are starting to heal too. Hope the oven arrives soon.  Exciting though you've your 20w scan tomorrow, something positive amidst everthing you're going through. Sending you a hug.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Thinking of you all,

DM
xx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - yay!!!!!     That's amazing news! so chuffed for you xxx. Also ty for the advice around the gestone injections and vitamins. I'll look into it. X

Pixanne - hope you feel better soon Hun. Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies just a quick one from me just checking in on Pineapple...  Congratulations!!!     Delighted for you hon what a lovely anniversary prezzie xxxx 

Will catch up with you all soon ladies been hiding out with the AF from hell but it seems to be tailing off now. Hope you all well xx


----------



## pineapple14

Thanks ladies xxx
Pizza be good luck tomorrow and hope you make a speedy recovery

Sunshine - hope af finishes up soon for you, hope you're doing ok

Xxx


----------



## rachelb2014

Thankyou for all my messages. X

ET was ok but embryo didn't go in first time so they had to try again. Anyway all is good and I'm hoping it's snuggling in and decides to implant.
Dp has been a little protective, he literally won't let me do anything bless him so I'm being waited on hands and foot x


----------



## Charmars

Congrats Pineapple, this is great news!!

I am struggling to catch up on personals as on my phone!

Waiting for AF now so can start the oestrogen tabs, was due yesterday but just my luck I am late!! On knicker watch now waiting so can call the clinic. Then Ill get a date hopefully.

I am going to try now and keep up with personals, so sory if I havent said anything, or replied to a question,  hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers - not long now! From starting the oestrogen tablets it was two weeks till my ET.  Very exciting! Xx

Rachel - congratulations on being PUPO! Hope your little embie cozies down xx

Sunshine - hope you are ok mrs. sorry to hear your AF was painful.  Hope you're feeling better soon. Xx

AFM not dealing too well with both physical and mental sides of this miscarriage. Just really worried there's something wrong and I will never be a mum    Rang the doctors as my 7 days finishes tomorrow and I just don't feel ready to go back to work. They are going to sign me off for the rest of the week which is good.  Feel bit guilty about letting people down. Please can someone tell me I'm being silly


----------



## Leanne5

Afternoon girls -

Katie- you are not being silly in how you are feeling. It will be a natural grieving process. However.. You are being silly in thinking you won't be a mum. Yes not this time... But this isn't the end of the road. I know it doesn't bring much comfort but try to take the positive of knowing you can get pregnant. Just concentrate your efforts on finding out why it doesn't progress... Then your dreams of being a mummy will finally come true. You need to have a long list of questions ready for cfl. If you don't like the answers or feel like they arent offering anything different then consider your options to move hospitals. Please don't give up hun- this is just the start of an emotional journey.. But at the end will be a miracle. Sending big hugs. Xx

Rachel- congrats on being PUPO!!! Bless hubby being overprotective!! Xx

Sunshine - hope you are feeling better soon xx

Charmars- the end is in sight!! I had to set alarms to remind me to take the tablets each day!! Psychologically I just thought I had to do it exactly at the same time each day. Goodluck!! Xx

Pineapple -          So chuffed for you hun. Goodluck tomoro!! Keep us updated. Xx

Pixanne - sorry to hear things aren't the greatest again. Are you able to take antibiotics for the infection? How did the scan go? Can't believe how quickly time is flying!! You are half way there!! Xx

Shadow/Chloe - how you girls doing?

AFM- back to work yesterday and feels like I've never been off. Still tired but just plodding on. Got my scan tomoro so hopefully will get a date for ET. Exciting but nervous times!! With the amount of prayers being said for me I think I'm gonna turn into a saint! Haha. Hope you are all well. Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Katy, you will be a mum. Your journey is just a little long.  You will get there. 

Leanne, hope your scan goes well! I'm sure it Will. 

Hi everyone else. 

A quick one from me tonight. Scan was fab but took more than two hours!  Little pixie did not want to cooperate so I had to go for three walks,  eat a Mars bar,  drink freezing water and a bottle of lucozade and jump up and down.  Eventually, she obliged! All well though. 

I now have a cold to add to my maladies and am on antibiotics for my bladder infection. 

X


----------



## shadow2013

Evening ladies

Pixanne ... bless ya, glad she behaved in the end - my 12wk scan took an hr and a half coz she wouldn't play ball!! Glad all is ok, it's amazing seeing them for longer tho xx

Leanne ... you'll be fine hun - it's all moving forwards now!

Pineapple ... has it sunk in yet? Fc for good results tommorow aswell

Rachel ... how is it being pupo - that's my favourite bit!

Fraff how you doing hun?

Chloe how's you doing? 

AFM I had my 22wks midwife app today, got to listen to the heartbeat and it was amazing! I have had a blood test to check my levels to see if I'm anaemic, I get the results tomorrow. If I am then they can help with the tiredness but if not then I have to get the doctor to reduce my hrs at work to see if that helps - I might just be in the minority who struggle the whole way thru pregnancy. I have my dates for the anti d injection and the diabetes testing for mid April.  Midwife isn't worried about my weight loss as my BP is really good so I've been banned from the scales for 4 months! Lol.  

Good night ladies xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Pineapple - just been scrolling back for your amazing news        !!!!! What a brilliant end to what sounded like the perfect weekend. It sounds as if all is going to plan re the hcg but good luck for tmw.

Katy - sorry you're feeling rough but perfectly normal and important in the grieving process. This will happen for you, it's just a crappy journey sometimes   Did you make any enquiries of your clinic on how to do things differently? Immune tests etc?

Pixanne -  great news about your scan! But sorry about the water infection and cold   I hope you can get a boost soon. Spring is on it's way?! Ish...  

Shadow - ooh heartbeat, lovely   anaemia or diabetes would explain a lot?

Cleo - sorry you had a rough ride with your original clinic but congrats on being pregnant now  

Leanne - I hope you had a lovely time in Ireland and it's not too distant a memory?!! Good luck for the next steps  

Rachel - congrats on being PUPO   - stay warm and positive  

Charmars - good luck for ET  

Sunshine and Dinky - hope you guys are doing ok  

AFM - calcium has shot up with  all the extra medication, now within range and hoping we can keep it that way. Doc wanted another blood test next mon but I don't return until the Thursday so just checking we don't need another adjustment pre departure.. He's written to my obstetrician recommending intravenous calcium during labour which has scared me a bit! Hopefully it won't be necessary!! My 20 week scan on the 25th. I'm feeling much happier about it now after last week's scan. In the QMC they seem to invite everyone at the same time and just work through the list so last time we were there for about three hours before going in. My BP was through the roof!!

I felt baby give me a prod yesterday whilst lying in bed, I literally put my hand on the spot and got another! Hoping it was that and not wind, haha!

A quick question about sleeping positions. There seem to be so many schools of thought - am I safe on my back if propped up with a couple of pillows? Different websites say no to back sleeping from as early as 16 weeks, others say 30.
xx


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe, put a pillow under your knees and prop yourself up a bit and you'll be fine.  It's more important that you get some sleep than the position your in. Your body will put itself into a comfy position once you're asleep anyway. Really don't worry about the position guidance.  Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Pixanne xx


----------



## shadow2013

Chloe I think it depends on your body and how baby is lying - I haven't been able to sleep on my back since 17wks - wake up gasping for air so you'll soon know hun! You need to do what makes you comfy and gets you sleep ...
I'm off for a challenging day at work - 6 criminal behaviour orders to prepare for a burglary group of teenagers!!
Will keep you posted with results when I get them xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Sorry I haven't been on here for a couple of weeks, but have been trying to come to terms with my recent BFN, plus trying to get my head around the fact that I am 40 now, and the fact that we have just very recently found out that our son is very "delayed developmentally" this is despite being born very prematurely.  He is also displaying autistic traits, but have been told that it may take some time to diagnosis him, if indeed he has got long term problems, because at the moment he is too young.  Therefore we have to come to terms with the fact that our child has "additional needs", which will be never be easy to come to terms with if it's your child, but especially, if this may be our only child.   

Katy_81 - I just wanted to say that I am so sorry on your miscarriage, my first ICSI cycle ended up being a biochemical pregnancy 3 yrs. ago now, and you never forget it, as I wrote a lovely poem that I framed and hung up in our bedroom and planted a rose bush for our "lost baby", who we will always cherish.  And because it was such a near miss I felt it more profoundly then I did with my BFN results, but one day (you won't be able to see it now), but one day you'll be able to see it as knowledge that at least you'll know that you can "get pregnant", but at the mo. I really do "feel for you." Bless you!  Take care, it must be ond of the hardest things to go through in life on top of IF.  BIG hugs.     xxx

I hope everyone else is alright.  

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Katy - you are being very silly, take as long as you need hun to get yourself together, you need to deal with this and not rush back to work. I would take longer if you arent ready to go back 

leanne - have you had any side effects from the tablets? Good luck for your scan, have you got a ET date?

AFM - still no AF, the suprecur didnt delay my AF last time so its really annoying!! 3 days late!


----------



## Katy_81

Afternoon ladies

Thank you all for your lovely, heartwarming comments and virtual hugs  

Charmers - hope your AF arrives soon. Here's an AF dance just for you     

Dolphins - thank you so much for your kind comments. It has been an incredibly difficult time. It just feels so unfair on top of all the IVF stuff aswell. But, I will get through it, dust myself off and jump back on the train.  Hopefully next time will be our time.  Hope you are doing ok.  My nephew is mildly autistic.  He is a lititle bit behind in terms of development but has extra tuition at school to help with this. Aside from this he is a really happy little boy and to see him you wouldn't know he was autistic.  i hope this brings you some comfort Hun xx

Chloe - Thanks for your support. We are going to ask the clinic about extra tests at our review appointment in 6 weeks time.  lovely to hear your baby is starting to kick. X

Shadow - amazing you got to hear baby's heartbeat.  How big will baba be now? X

Pixanne - so pleased your scan went well. Sorry to hear about your cold x

Leanne - good luck for scan today.  Hope your lining is nice and fluffy x  

Afm I've just got back from the clinic to provide a final blood sample. Hopefully this should be back down to zero now as AF is here with full force. The nurse was lovely and so sympathetic. She did say that they will only start investigations after three miscarriages but this would include genetic testing.  She seemed to think that we had just been extremely unlucky as our embryos were really good quality.  I hope she's right.  Anyway, our review appointment is the 23rd April so we will go armed with questions and hopefully get some answers.


----------



## Dinkyminky

Evening all,

Pixanne & Shadow, your scans sound amazing.

Pixanne, hope your infection clears soon too. How's your knee and hand from the fall, hope both have healed ok.

Rachel, how are you doing?

Charmers, hope AF arrives soon. Thinking of you and hope all goes well.

Katy, glad AF has arrived, hope it's not too bad. You sound like you're gradually picking yourself up and thinking ahead. 

Pineapple, hope your blood test today when ok and your hcg levels are rising nicely. 

Leanne, how are you doing, how was your scan today? Hopefully not too long now until ET. 

Dolphins, I totally understand how you must be feeling. I've just turned 41 and with another BFN I wonder if I've missed the boat on being a mum. Sending you a big hug and hope all goes ok for you and you get the support necessary for your son.

Sunshine, how are you?

AFM, went back to work yesterday. It wasn't a great day, felt extremely low and emotional. I know I can't stay away from work but really not feeling it and whilst everyone kept me off emails so I didn't worry it's taking longer and it's harder for me to understand what's gone on which isn't helping my emotional state. I just wish that I could feel brighter and more positive. Hopefully my follow-up next week will allay some of my fears and I can try to move forward. I'm sure that fact I also had a Bartholin abscess during treatment didn't help this time along with work stress too.

Thinking of you all. Take care and catch up again soon.

DM
xx


----------



## Pixanne

Dolphins,  that is a hard diagnosis to come to terms with but it's great that they're assessing and supporting him so early on.  Early intervention is really important and thus means that whatever support he needs as he starts preschool and primary school,  will all be in place.  My eldest daughter is currently being supported by the First team as she's behind with social interaction. Of course it was upsetting when preschool said they wanted to involve them, but actually on reflection,  it's a good thing. 

Katy, glad to hear you're feeling more positive.  This journey is often a nightmare but the destination is worth it. 

DM, it's a hard time for you,  that's for sure.  You just need to let the feelings out.  It will get better. 

That's it from me.  Day two of antibiotics and wee is still very cloudy and I'm feeling rough so in bed already. 

X


----------



## shadow2013

Evening all

Katy, I'm amazed at how strong you are with all your going thru and to still be interested in everyone else. You will get there hunny! As for baby she is about 30cm long now weighing 500.  My bump is ever expanding - not much room for sumasaults much longer!!

Dinky minky, I just want to send you big hugs. Bfns around birthdays are rubbish enough. Here's hoping the review app will help you and that in time you will find it a bit easier. It's nice that work are easing you back in gently.

Dolphins, my nephew is quite autistic - he never spoke and was really funny with people. He learnt sign language to communicate and it was caught early too so everything was in place for school and he is coming along in all aspects of life and development that wasn't expected. He was more than 2wks late and had a very difficult birth. So its a good thing also difficult hun, his brother is absolutely fine and has no issues at all so don't worry about future babies. Sending you hugs xx

Leanne hope your scan was as expected today

Charmers af can be affected in diff ways so here's here's a little dance for you     

Sorry if I've missed anyone ... im somewhat exhausted again !! My blood results see all fine so not anaemic, gp appointment booked for Monday afternoon to restrict my working time, it's potentially down to the ohss and my body not big able to recover fully and now is focusing on the baby. Hey ho, im still not allowed to do any real exercise and need to rest a lot.

I'm gonna head off for an early night me thinks xx


----------



## Charmars

Morning everyone!

Katy - hope your feeling a little better today, and looking after your self xx  

Shadow - You ahve been through the mill with OHSS etc so not surprised your tired, hope work are understanding and you can take it easy wih reduced hours

Pixanne - hope the antibiotics kick in today and you feel better

AFM - still no AF.. how long do I leave it before I call the clininc? The suprecur didnt delay it last time, so annoyed it late this time as want to start the oestrogen tablets and get a date for ET!! I am impatient!


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers - my AF was late aswell for my FET.  Didn't arrive till day 35 of cycle. I was getting really annoyed. Since my fresh cycle my cycles have been really long. The one before last was 38 days! What day of your cycle are you on? Hope you don't have to wait too much longer xxx

Shadow - wow that seems like a good size for baba. Wasn't expecting it to be that big already.   Either way it sounds like a healthy little wriggler.  Thanks for your lovely comment. I think we are all incredibly strong ladies. The only reason that are all of us are here is through years of TTC heartbreak. For some of us to be finally achieving our dreams is amazing. For the rest of us its just going to take a bit more time.  Xx

Pixanne - how are you feeling today Hun? Xx

Dinkyminky - hope you are feeling a bit better today. It's such a cruel journey.    like you say your review is next week and hopefully you can get some ideas about how to move forward. Stay strong Hun. Xx

Pineapple - how did your blood test go yesterday? Hope you're ok xx

Leanne - how did your scan go? Did you get a date for transfer?

AFM feeling a lot better today.  Had a terrible headache all day yesterday which was probably brought on by stress but that has subsided.  I seem a lot brighter as in I can now think about the miscarriage, and even though I still feel sad, I don't immediately burst into tears.  Progress! Just waiting for the doctor to ring to sign me off for the rest of the week.  I felt that I needed the time to 'fix' myself.


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls. 
Sorry I've been a bit awol these last few days.. Been working crappy shifts ao haven't had a chance to catch up. Sorry no personals but will catch up tomoro. 

I had my scan yesterday and it went ok. My lining is 6.2mm but they want it to be at least 8. However I do have a "beautiful" triple lining whatever that means. I've been told to up my oestrogen tablets to 4 a day instead of 3 and im back tomoro morning at 0850 for another scan. All being well, my transfer will be next Thursday - all dependant on tomoros scan results!! 🙏🙏🙏🙏 It all works out. 
Next Thursday is also my birthday... Let's hope i get a present I will never forgot.

Hope you are all well...will do personals on my day off tomoro xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Katy - I am now on day 29 and my normal cycle is 24 days, so is long for me. I am so glad to hear your making progress, little steps and soon you will be feeling more like yourself. Remember to take as much time as you need hun of work, look after yourself xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies,

Sorry for radio silence, I have been manic with work. Finally have 15 mins before jab to catch up with you all!

Leanne - check you out with your beautiful triple lining! Hope the next scan goes well tomorrow. Have everything crossed that Thursday is super birthday gift day for you  

Katy, thanks for thinking of me. Sorry you haven't been feeling good. It's just so tough. Sending you massive hugs     Hope you can rest up for the end of the week. Headaches could be partly cutting out your meds but also the upset. Make sure you take it easy.

Charmars - argh, it's so difficult waiting. Hope af shows up v soon. 

Shadow - sorry you have no specific answers, just take care and rest up. Are you sleeping any better? 

Pixanne - oh my, poor you. You are seriously in the wars. I hope you are feeling better today. Hope you can rest up too, tricky with little ones I'm sure. Sending you healthy thoughts!  

Dinkyminky - thanks for your note.  sorry you are having a tough time. Don't be hard on yourself, it's going to take time to feel better. Hope work is better each day and that your sessions help too. Sending you lots of hugs  

Dolphins - good to have you back. Hope you are getting on ok. Sorry to hear about your son, hope you are getting the support you need to check out what's going on and hope you find a positive way forward. Please don't worry about being 40, it doesn't mean the end of things for you. Just take some time to process everything you are going thru before you make any big choices.  

Chloe - exciting you are feeling movements. Good to hear calcium levels are up. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone

Afm, had blood test yesterday and hcg has doubled so clinic happy and I now just have to go back for 6 week scan on wed 25th. Felt quite happy and relaxed compared to last time but this morning had a bit of a panic and thought it was all ending again. Nurse has said things are ok but I am now just worrying that it's going to go wrong again. Work is to busy which is not helping the stress levels. Anyway, the other night I did my own clexane jab which I was quite pleased with, so DH doesn't have to dash home from work every eve. So tonight he is out and I am jabbing again. Eek! I mow of ladies jab themselves but I am not great with needles! 
I have a pizza to go in oven for dinner and I am going to chill out on sofa with sofa girlie tv and try and regain my calm!

Happy Thursday evening

Ax


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - thats great news about your levels, hope you can relax a bit now and that the wait till your scan doesnt seem too long!

My AF finally showed!! Never been so glad to see the witch!! Got an appt Tues now and will then get the dates for ET!! Whoop!


----------



## Leanne5

Well just had another scan....

My lining has gone from 6.2 to 6.8 in 2 days on the extra meds. I'm booked in for yet another scan on Tuesday. Transfer has been moved until the week after next! Bit gutted but all things good comes to those who wait!! What's another week in the grand scheme of things!!! Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Charmars - great news! Wont be long to ET now!!

Leanne - Good progress on the lining, sorry that transfer has been moved though. You are right tho, good things come to those who wait so hang on in there. 

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - that's excellent news hun. I'm so pleased for you   

Charmers - Horaay for AF! It's a great feeling to be moving forward isn't it?  x

Leanne - sorry to hear about lining but like you say, another week in this grand process isn't long to wait.  Hopefully now you're on 4 tablets a day your lining should be nice and thick by Tuesday xx

AFM ive been doing some googling this morning and found some interesting research which suggests that high levels of DNA fragmentation are evident in the sperm of advanced stage Hodgkin's lymphoma cancer sufferers prior to treatment.  I wonder if this is our issue as we are using the sperm my DP banked when he was really poorly.  I've also found this doctor - Siobhan Quenby based at NHS Coventry. She is an expert in recurrent miscarriage and implantation failure and you can get a nhs referral to her for NK cell testing for free ( if nhs) and £260 private.  I don't think her tests are as in depth as Dr Gorgy's but they are a lot cheaper and apparently alot of couples have had success with her following many recurrent miscarriages.  It's certainly an option anyway.


----------



## Pixanne

Really glad to hear your research is bearing fruit,  Katy.  We've been private all the way and although the costs add up,  I felt we had to throw everything at it. Something has to stick - preferably an embryo! 

Leanne,  glad to hear your lining is improving and you're right - all good things,  etc.  Needs to be nice and snuggly for you! 

Charmers,  glad things are moving the right way. 

Thanks for all your lovely comments ladies.  I'm still very under the weather and with dh working 14 hours a day,  I'm not getting a break either! 

X


----------



## Leanne5

Had a random call from the clinic...

If I am still itching on Tuesday when I go back for the scan the doctor wants to do blood tests. Goodness if it's not one thing its another. It's driving me crazy the itching.. It's been like this since start of the week. 

Anyone else had this? Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Evening ladies,

I'm really struggling with being so exhausted, I cry at the drop of a hat the slightest little thing upsets me! I have had 2 fairly good night's sleep in the last month, I can't even sleep to nap during the day anymore! My eyes are so sore and I keep getting headaches too. I'm struggling with back pain now as well, even my shoulder felt bruised after sleeping on my side last night...
A random stranger touched my bump whilst stood in the bus queue - I cried all the way home! My boss asked me if I was alright today and I burst into tears! I know hormones are rather skewy but this is ridiculous... i finish work and literally come home to bed most evenings.
I feel really guilty about not enjoying pregnancy given the journey we're all going thru. I'm also really sorry for moaning - does anyone have any ideas on how to get some sleep Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I don't recall any itching from the oestrogen tablets.  Where's the itch? Might be a weird side effect or something...

Shadow - moan away hun that's what we're here for. Insomnia is no laughing matter whether you're pregnant or not. I really feel for you.  Hot milk with a teaspoon of honey before bed always relaxes me.  Do you enjoy reading? Reading always helps me nod off.  You could always try a herbal remedy although I have no idea what is/isn't allowed during pregnancy.  I've used Kalms before which were brill but again not sure if you can take them whilst pregnant.  Perhaps speak to your GP or pharmacist.  They might be able to suggest something. Hope you can get some shuteye soon hun  xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello ladies just spent a wee bit time catching up on your news. Great to hear how you are coming along X 

Shadow     hope you feel better tomorrow mrs. You've been through a lot and you are doing fab. No guilt required!  It's understandable to be tired, teary and fed up so please go easy on yourself x 

Leeanne regarding the itch could it be thrush?  I've had that on the pessaries before xx. Lining sounds promising look forward to seeing your progress   xx 

Pixanne   you are doing fabulous mrs. It always impresses me what a strong bunch of ladies we have on this thread. Hope things clear up for you soon xx 

Katy how you doing luv x. Your research sounds interesting. Hubby and I were at a fertility information day a week ago and there was a speaker from Ireland on DNA fragmentation in sperm she did mention that could result in miscarriage. Apparently you can get DH sperm tested for fragmentation for around £300if you would be interested x

Pineapple fantastic news about your levels    hopefully your scan will be here before you know it x 

Charmars yay for AF! Exciting that things are moving forward xx

Dinky   it's not surprising you've been feeling upset mrs and work can be hard after failed cycle when you just don't really care about much. Hopefully your review will focus you on how to move forward positively xx 

Dolphins sorry to hear you've been having a tough time dealing with the bfn and worrying about your boy    I thought your words to Katy were lovely and couldn't have put it better. We have a spot in the local graveyard where we go sometimes to 'be' with our lost babies. I will never forget them xxx 

Chloe how fab that your baby gave you a prod!  V exciting   hope you're well xx

Rachel congrats on being PUPO and fantastic that hubby is being so caring xx 

Afm AF is gone now. Been back at work this week. Feeling a bit flat but just going to keep going at TTC what else can we do. Hubby and I went to a fertility information day which was informative and came at a good time. It broke my heart to see the other couples there who are all going through the pain of this. 

I've asked for a clinic appointment to speak to nhs and ask for the scratch just waiting for that. Not heard about review appointment yet imagine it will be a bit of a wait was two months last time. 

Apart from that I'm worried about my hubby. He came in tonight after a few drinks with a friend and was just pretty down. He said he'd 'had enough '  I was terrified he meant enough of TTC but he actually meant he is fed up of us struggling to have a family and he really wants a child too. He was playing pool with his friend and was just sick of saying everything's good when his pal was asking how he's been. He has been such a rock throughout I just want to help him like he has helped me. Anyway am taking him out for a surprise steak lunch tomorrow (in keeping with steak and bj day!)  and going to make an effort to be a sexy wife and be cheery and spoil him and give him a fun weekend. 

Well that was a bit of a ramble! If I'm not on the site so much it's because I tend to back off for a bit after a failed cycle for my own sanity. So may be a bit quiet for a wee while. Will be keeping an eye on you all though for your updates and with you 100% in heart mind and spirit. Lots of love xx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, that's weird with the itching. It sounds like an allergy.  The oestrogen tablets gave me a shocking upset tummy when I had my FET but no itching. 

Shadow, you poor love. Apparently our bodies prepare us for lack of sleep with a newborn by stopping us sleeping. Gee thanks!  I also get insomnia when I'm pregnant but the best thing you can do is take a few days off and just read in bed and doze off as and when you feel like it. It won't be like a full night's sleep but it means you will get some sleep. 

Sunshine, it's easy to forget that our dhs go through this too. My dh really blamed himself (even though we don't know which one of us is causing the lack of sperm bonding) and it was hard.  I think you just have to keep talking and sharing your feelings. It is a frustrating journey but you will get there.  

Afm, still poorly but can have the morning in bed today until dh has to go to the rugby at about two. Hoping for a miraculous recovery by then As my little icsi pixies are full on!  

Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Morning ladies

Sunshine - your post has just had me in tears. Men have to pretend so often, I actually feel sorry for them that they can't express themselves like us. I always thought my day wouldn't come. Maybe he needs to have a read of some of the positive stories post crappy times on here. I think you're doing the right thing offering him all the support you can. Positive thoughts for you both. 

Pineapple - super excited to hear everything is going in the right direction. If you're anything like me you will be nervous for quite a while but just acknowledge that it's normal after our experience and try to accept it. Getting the well deserved bananas out     Work is a good distraction and I know it's difficult when it's your firm but remember you and baby are the most important right now. I didn't know how I was going to pull back but I physically have had to. I take the time to rest when I need to and am frequently found emailing from bed at 9am as I have to try to get some sleep after a night of insomnia. 

Katy - great research, info definitely makes you feel empowered so I'd say find out everything you can. Can you use fresh sperm now? It would follow that DH's husbands sperm was going through a rough time when he was ill. The NK test sounds good, maybe worth checking if that is just bloods or the endometrial scratch as my clinic said ideal to have both. You can time the scratch with day 21 before your IVF as it is supposed to be good for promoting positive growth and helping embryo stick.

Leanne - sorry about your lining. 2mm growth in two days is the right direction at least but sounds like it will require a little more patience. Is the itching all over? These hormones do weird things!! It's good they are checking it out.

Charmars - whoop woo for moving on. Good luck with everything.

Pixanne - how are your waterworks. Sounds like you need a break at home? Are your family local?

DInky - how are you doing my love? Have you had anymore therapy sessions?

Shadow - argghhh the insomnia I suite unbearable. I'm with you. I was so exhausted yesterday but couldn't seem to sleep in the day and then slept 11pm to 2am before beig wide awake for several hours!! I'm trying to be really relaxed about it and just telling myself to relax and go with the flow. I have a banana and a yoghurt by the bed for when I wake, magnesium and calcium are supposed to promote sleep. One friend mentioned cardamom in warmed milk. Have to admit I haven't tried it! I have downloaded hypnotherapy tracks to my iPod.
Lavender pillow? I have spray. Do you have trouble getting off or is it that you wake frequently? I'm struggling with decent periods of side sleeping. My leach co pillow is on the way from America still!! I've been doing accupuncture and seeing  a hypnotherapist. To get to 4.30 am is amazing for me. I'm just have to eat more really to get through the days. Massive breakfast yesterday at 10.30 am (after snacking through am). I shouldn't have required lunch but I was munchingn again at 2!! Will you be able to get signed off work? Maybe it has reached that stage? It might just get you back on track?

Have they tested your thyroid? A normal persons thyroid grows during pregnancy to accommodate the extra requirement. I had mine removed hence the blood tests and alterations - my requirements for thyroxine have increased three fold.

Dolphins - I'm so sorry to hear about your son, that's really difficult. I know v little but hope you are all getting lots of support. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, tapping on the wee phone.

Not much to say about me, lovely to be away with mum. It was rather chilly treaters to as overcast but nothing like home. I've been working as there was quite a bit I didn't get done before I left but aside from one report now I'm done for the rest of the week.

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Chloe - we are going ask about using fresh sperm at our next review. DP had an SA done last summer and the initial results showed zero but they did a further analysis which found a few swimmers. When I say a few I mean a few. The consultant told us there was a grand total of 7. He wasn't very clear and we didn't know whether this was 7 in total or 7 per a particular unit.  He did say that we could go with the fresh though.  I'm just a bit worried there won't be enough for all my eggs though as I had 22 with the 1st cycle.  We will have to see what they say. I think the NK testing didn't include the scratch but it is something we are looking into.  Glad you are enjoying your time away with your mum. Xx

Pixanne - hope you're feeling a bit better today. Xx

Sunshine - that's great to know about the DNA test thanks.  My head is starting to get a bit dizzy with all the possible causes and treatments for miscarriages :/  hope you had a nice weekend with hubby x

AFM already fed up with limbo land and the waiting. It doesn't help that DP is really busy with uni work so I bearly get to see him at the moment.  I hate how this process consumes you, I feel like I don't have a life at the minute.  I rarely socialise with friends as they live about an hours drive away. They are also really busy all the time as have families. Wish I knew how that felt


----------



## sunshine and clouds

I hate the waiting too xx. We will get there and it will be all worth it x


----------



## shadow2013

Afternoon ladies

Thank you all so much for your support - I have managed to finally snatch a few hrs sleep. Reducing my hrs back to 4hrs a day at work has made a massive difference as well. I didn't need to come home to bed today which is a massive step forward from the lady few weeks. I'm still well tired but I haven't cried yet today!!
Gp tomorrow to fix my hrs at work for a while. 

For the first time is 7yrs my two gorgeous step daughters have said happy mothers day to me! Massive step forward - one even made a mothers day card from bump and had it sent to me!!

Sunshine and Katy I really feel for you both, the limbo period is horrendous and so agonising. Dh and I didn't really do much socialising during out three cycles we'd just go off in our caravan on our own when not at work. Nobody quite understands just how hard this journey is! You are strong ladies and you will get your turn xxxx

Chloe ... Thanks hun, it's nice to know I'm not the only one struggling, I feel I've turned a very small corner today so I'm. Hoping that it continues - made sure I sleep when I'm. Sleepy for however long I sleep,hot milk at bedtime and no puzzles or food after 8pm. So far I've managed a couple of hr bursts a few times thru the night since my last post which is a massive improvement. 

Pixanne ... its weird how our bodies decide we to practice not sleeping but this is beyond a joke. I think I've managed to avoid needing more time of work if things manage to stay as they have been for the last 2days continues. Hope you feel better soon xxx

Anyways time to walk the puppy, hope everyone is brighter than the weather xxxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, how are you all doing? 

Sorry haven't been on here much in last few days.. Had a hectic few days. I've been working crappy shifts, scans every other day and house viewings. On a positive note... We've had an offer and accepted it!! So now we can proceed with the dream home we want and will officially reserve it tomoro. House builders have given us an excellent deal so we are really chuffed. 

Shadow- sorry to hear about the tiredness hun. I totally understand how you must feel given the role that you do. Have work been supportive? If not, I'd recommend just going off on the sick. I'm sure your doctor would understand if you told them your job. Hope you feel better soon.

Katy - with having so many eggs, couldn't you do half and half? Fresh and frozen? Have the clinic said anything about what they would do differently next time? They might lower your dose to stop you producing so many. That's what I think they may do with me (fingers crossed it won't come to that) due to the OHSS last time. 

Sunshine - did you enjoy being a sexy wife??  I hope you had a fun weekend!!  

Pixanne - hope you are feeling better. As I've said before.. I don't know how you keep going. You are a super trooper!! 

Chloe - how's the holiday?  Hope you are relaxing 

Pineapple - great news on the results!! When is scan day?

Dolphins/dinky - thinking of you girls. Hope you are doing as well as you can be. Big hugs

AFM.. Still itching but it's no worse (but no better). It's definately not thrush as my lady bits are about the only place that aren't itching!! Ha. It's mainly just my legs arms and face. No rash which is good but I have to contact the clinic if a rash develops before Tuesday. 
Scan day on Tuesday.. Praying my lining is now where it should be. The nurse said that some girls don't respond as well to the FET as they do to the fresh cycle so sometimes it means a little longer on the jabs and oestrogen. My lining on my fresh cycle was 9mm so at least I know it's possible to get it nice and thick.
One less stress now we accepted an offer on our house. We had fallen in love with a new build and the builders agreed to hold it for us for 6 weeks to try to sell ours. After the 6 weeks it would be released to the general public. We are 4 weeks in and I was panicking. We had no viewings and things weren't looking good. Last year we had it on the market for 5 months with not a single viewing!!! Anyway.. Long story short.. It was like a bus... All or nothing. In the space of a week we had 4 viewings all of which who loved it and we got the asking price as an offer!! To say I'm happy is an understatement.... Now all I need is a bfp to make things complete!! Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Leanne ... excellent news on the house front ...fc for your fet to carry on the good luck!! Work have been good - they tried to send me home Friday but I refused, I'm prone to depression so need to keep my routine going and this yr has been so hard so it's not surprising im exhausted and now things re settling im struggling. But been a better couple of days so hopefully my gp will cap my hrs at 4 for a month or so and that should hopefully put me right xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I'm not sure about the half frozen and half fresh. The only thing being that we wanted to use the fresh alone as we are worried the frozen isn't providing us with good embryos.  Thanks for the advice regarding asking for a lower dose of stimms. I will certainly ask about this as the bloating last time was horrendous.  Also I think I produced a lot of eggs that weren't necessarily good quality as 16 fertilised but only 3 embryos ended up being good enough to put back.  I haven't spoken to them yet but will at our review next month. 

Such good news about your house!   I really hope you get your BFP too. The timing would be perfect.  Good luck for your scan on Tuesday.  Hope your lining is nice and fluffy. If not though they can just keep you on the oestrogen longer so try not to worry too much.  Hope that nasty itching dies down aswell xxx

Shadow - I'm so glad you are managing to get a bit of sleep now.  And it's great that you can get your hours cut slightly.  You have to think of you and the baba right now and it's not good for you both if you're constantly stressed and exhausted.  Lovely to hear your step daughters have wished you a happy Mother's Day aswell  that must be a super feeling xxx

Sunshine - thanks hun. You are right, we will get there eventually.  Big hugs   Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Katy - how many menopur vials were you on last time? I was warned I was high risk of ohss before I even started so I was put on 2 vials. The norm is 3. I'm wondering if they would go as low as 1 vial. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

I was on 3. I was fairly high risk of OHSS but I was at the high end of the normal range when they tested me.  Perhaps I will ask them about lowering it to 2. I'm dreading having to go through that again. X


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies I've been away to Cornwall in the middle of no where so got to go through and have a good catch up.  Thinking of you all today in the infirtility world this had to be one of the hardest days on the calander extra big hugs today xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Shadow - so pleased you are feeling a bit better. I had a two hour sleep yesterday afternoon and then me best night sleep in what feels like EVER. Still woke three times but not for the extended hours that I usually do. So all these people who have told me not to sleep in the day can bum off!    listen to your own body. My GP was quick to check my mental state when I had a chat with him about it, apparently it's quite common in pregnancy for depression to emanate from sleeplessness or vice versa. I've had issues with anxiety/ depression too so keen not to go there again. I also had a Happy Mothers Day wish (text) from my stepson for the first time!!! What a nice feeling  

Katy - I hope you're ok, waiting and not knowing has always been the hardest thing for me. I think you will feel so much better when you are the clinic again and have a plan. Fresh and frozen sounds interesting - can you do the two on the same cycle?

Leanne - congrats re your house!!! Baby next   hope they get to the bottom of the itching. I recall someone saying oestrogen causes dry skin, could it be that?

Fraff - hope Cornwall was fun  

Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Katy - I've just been thinking about your DH's sperm - sorry that sounds odd   !! I bought vitamen by zita west for my hubby as the reviews raved about how it improved the quality and quantity of swimmers. I appreciate he has been through a hell of a lot but maybe worth a shot? xx


----------



## Charmars

Morning all!!

leanne - we really are mirroring each other, not only with the FET but also moving house!! We are in the process of moving, sold ours and offer accepted just waiting for surveys and solicitors!! Bee trying to catch up on posts, where are you with the FET? I have an appt today to start the oestrgen tablets and should get a rough date for ET!!

Shadow - hope your ok hun and managing to get some sleep, I have not got a ideas for you, but listen to your body and take it easy

Fraf - hope you had a nice time away!

Katy - been thinking of you hun, sending you a big hug  

AFM - I am struggling on the supecur this time, made me tired and very irritable!! Hopefully will get some dates at my appt today and can plan my time off at work for the ET. Moving home as well so all go, everyone keeps saying 'new home, new baby' and I so hope they are right!


----------



## Leanne5

Hey charmars, moving house can be so stressful can't it?! I'm just trying to take it all in my stride. 

Not the best news for me... My scan today didn't go very well. Lining still isn't where it should be. Looks like it might not have grown any since last scan lastFriday. There is talk of cancelling this cycle and doing a natural FET. To say I'm devastated is an under statement. They've given me until a final scan on Friday to check - if it's no better then it's cancelled. They have taken bloods to check my liver and kidneys amongst other things as my itching is still there.
I'm sick of my life at the minute.. Just feels like one hurdle after another. Feel like I could burst into tears at any moment. Got work this afternoon too. I just want to curl up and block the world out 😞 ️xx 

Sorry for the whinge girls. Just didn't know who else to talk to. I try to be strong in front of hubby as I know it affects him too. ️Xx


----------



## Charmars

leanne - so sorry to hear that hun. Its not over yet, I am a big believer in PMA, so lets all send lots of postive thoughts your way and pray for a growth spurt by Friday. Its such a terrible time anyway, let alone with set backs like this. I am sending you a massive   a lots of dust for your lining


----------



## shadow2013

Oh Leanne .... don't apologise hun that is exactly what we're here for!!    sending lots of cyber hugs xxxx
Hopefully the blood tests may show something for you - an explanation always helps a little bit. If it helps have a little cry to let your feelings out, this journey is never a nice one at the best of times. Have you tried the usual hot water bottle to increase the blood flow?? Don't give up just yet sweetie xx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Leanne   that's so unfair. Sending you lots of love and positive thoughts.

I hope your tests are back soon and may give some answers?

xx


----------



## Charmars

Back from the hospital, start oestrogen tablets today, provisonally booked ET for 7/4!!


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers ... yey excellent news hun x


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I'm so sorry hun. Did the clinic say what thickness it needs to get to?  I can imagine how frustrating that must be.  If they do need to cancel it you should be able to more or less go straight into a natural FET I imagine.  It's not over yet though, it may still thicken up.  Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes   Xx

Charmers - that great hun. It's such a good feeling when you move into the next stage of treatment xx

Chloe - thanks for the tip regarding the Zita west vitamins. well check them out xx

AFM back at work now and feeling alot better in myself.  really glad I took that time off. And work have been great. Also all that worry about sickness episodes and it appears our work policy counts miscarriage as pregnancy related illness which doesn't get counted in with usual sickness. What a relief. X


----------



## Charmars

Katy - glad you feeling a little better hun, and great that you dont have to worry about the sickness at work. Hope you continue to feel better xx

Does anyone know if I should follow a particular diet with a FET... I know I am not growing any eggies this time, but I am struggling to find an advice on this!


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers, you still need to follow a high protein diet. This helps your lining. Also a litre of milk a day which helps hormone production. X


----------



## Charmars

Pixanne - I did think protein would be the answer!! Ill start adding a spoonful of protein powder to my morning smoothies, and upping the milk!


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies so sorry I'm not keeping up with this.  Just wanted to let you all know if you want to feels a bit awkward but I've had my 20 week scan and all good.  Massive deelinf been so anxious all week.  No lay on sofa as I feel exhausted.  I have slowed down on exercise front I gave up spinning and am now swimming and Pilates.  Hope all you ladies are well I will catch up on all these posts and do personals xxxX


----------



## Pixanne

Great news,  Fraf!  X


----------



## fraf77

Congratulation Pineapple on your BFP yeay well done xx
Cleozulu that's  fantastic 
Charmers never been through FET so can't help Hun sorry.  Have you got any dates yet? Take it easy moving house is stressful enough make sure your looking after yourself and treat yourself to some nice holistic treatments xx
Leanne 5 I hope it's good news today Hun.  If you want to cry have a bloody good cry holding in emotions causes toxins to build up within your body making us ill so let it out.  Crying is not weakness it's just an outlet.  You are a strong fierce warrior going through all this xx
Massive hug Katie81 glad you took the time off for yourself.  Have you looked into the procedure men can have done where they go into the testicles to get sperm when the count is low? Get him on lots of beef and nuts before hand my hubby's sperm went to "normal" when I had him on this diet and his was low before xx
Shadow2013 hope you and pink bump are doing well now you've cut back at work xx
Thank you Pixanne Hooe you and bump are well.
Love to all you beautiful IVF warriors stay strong and roar!!!! Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Sorry girls for the lack of posts and personals over last few days... It's been a bit of a rollercoaster. 

It's not good news for me. I had my scan this morning and despite having had acupuncture that last couple days to try to help things amongst raspberry leaf tea etc, my lining has actually got worse and they have officially cancelled my cycle this morning. 

I'm feeling utterly devastated and deflated. The last few weeks have been for nothing - I couldnt even get to transfer day. I promise I will catch up when I pull myself together in the next couple of days. 

Xxx

Ps....fraf - welcome back. Great news on the 20w scan. Hope you can begin to relax now. Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Leanne ... big big hugs xxxxx here for you for anything we can do to help xxxx

Fraff, excellent news on the scan hun - it's really real now isn't it!! I'm trying to convince my dh it would be lovely to have a 4d scan as we don't get any further cans with the nhs. Love you ivf warrior roar!!

AFM ... im slowly beginning to feel more human again so that's good. I've given in to Gaviscon and lactulose when required - both on prescription so free!!
I've had a lovely walk on the field with doggie for half hr followed by some time in the garden sitting on my swing in the warm summer shine! 
Supposed to be off on holiday next weekend but dh has been called to court so that has somewhat delayed our holiday plans - altho the money will b nice I'd rather enjoy my time chilling out in Cromer! 
Hope the sun is shining for everyone xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne. - I'm so gutted for you honey. What a smack in the face   have the clinic said when you can do your natural FET? It's just so frustrating this process.  We pour so much of our time and emotions into it ( and money in some cases) and it's completely out of our control what happens. It's so unfair.  Big hugs hun.   X

Fraf - that's lovely news, please don't feel bad. I'm so happy it's worked for a few of us. The rest of us will catch up sooner or later x

Shadow - glad you are feeling better and enjoying some time to yourself and bump.  Sorry to hear about the holiday. Can you rearrange it? X

Charmers - all I did was not drink alcohol and switch to decaf tea and coffee. I also just tried to eat a balanced diet. I didn't eat tonnes of protein but I did with my fresh cycle. Both failed so I'm not sure what that says. Think I got bigger issues though.  I will be back on the protein for my 2nd cycle though x

AFM nothing exciting to report. Just counting days till next review. I have forced myself out of my pit of depression and organised some meet ups with friends. Also booked a weekend in London although it's not till August. Feeling normal and happy again.  What a roller coaster if a ride this is..


----------



## Leanne5

Hey katy -

I've stopped all meds now and will have a medicated bleed at some point in next week or so. Then I gotta wait for my next natural period which im guessing will be end of April/ start of may (famous last words).. Then I phone them up on day 1 and see if they can fit me in. So all being well mid May im guessing. Did you know the clinic shut down in mid June for 2 weeks. That might throw a spanner in my works depending on the dates. 

When is your review? Maybe we will be buddies again!! Xx


----------



## fraf77

Leanne5 I'm so sorry they've canceled your cycle Hun.  I really hope you find the strength to roar again and have another go.  Perhaps continue with accupunture to help you though the trauma, allow you to heal and prepare you for next time.  Big hugs Hun xxxx
Shadow good to know you are feeling well.  I've got to the part where I'm really enjoying it now and wish it would slow down as this is our one and only time. Can't afford anymore IVF and no NHS goes left or frosties so I want to make the most of every moment of our precious miracle xx
Thank you Katy81 I low how it feels on the other side I couldn't bare pregnant women for years I was so jealous.  I did get over it and got to the point where I was genuinely happy for them.  I hope your time comes soon.  Enjoy your break in London hopefully weather will be nice in August and you can sip champagne in Hyde park xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I didn't realise the clinic closes in June. That will put a spanner in our works as we were hoping to book EC for July. We are moving in August and then DP starts new graduate job in September. If we can't do it in July not sure when we will be able to fit it in   our review isn't till April 23rd and apparently they are booking ECs in for early June as it stands now.  

So I don't think we'll be cycle buddies hun but I will be here with bells on cheering you along  xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne,  I'm so sorry.  That is gutting.  X


----------



## Chloe889

Leanne - that's really rubbish   did they get any of your blood results back?

Fraff - great news about your scan. Mine next week! I feel as if everything has grown suddenly, it's as if baby has risen up. I can feel a big mass now! I'm hoping it's baby anyway!

Pixanne - are you fully recovered now?

Katy -  I'm glad you're feeling a bit happier. April is nearly upon us..

Charmars - I hope the protein shakes are going down well  

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Morning ladies

Well I thought I'd catch up ahead of the day whilst I stand at the bus stop waiting to go to work on a very cold damp and blustery day!!

Fraf this is our only chance too - no more money to spend and having been sooo poorly I can't go thru it again. Plus we couldn't find the money to keep our frostie - :-( 

Chloe I was the same before my scan - all of a sudden bump comes higher up and almost hardens rather than being jelly belly!! Mine is just rapidly growing now!!

Charmers how are you getting on?? Positive vibes xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Shadow - are you feeling any better rested? I'm pleased to hear this bump sounds like baby   there was a little bit of me that was wondering if it was an OHSS ovary!! I'm sorry to hear you couldn't keep your frostie. You never know what might happen with funding in the future though if you are interested in no 2, or should I say no 4! I'm not sure whether we would have no 2 /4! so I agree we should enjoy our time, albeit not easy when you've felt rough. I had a terrible nights sleep but think I'm so hungry - body must be adjusting from my holiday diet - clearly over did it having come back 6 pounds heavier after only one week   free food, what can I say!!!

Katy - I was thinking about you again last night - does your clinic do time lapse monitoring - it's another way of ensuring minimal defrag when the cells divide and helps pick the optimum embryo.. Maybe something that you could consider. Ours was £500 combined with the embryo glue. I kind of thought it might be a waste but DH's dad read an article on it whilst I was away saying it is massively improving improving viable pregnancies xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Evening all,

Leanne - so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled. Try to see the positive that they want to ensure the optimum environment for your embryo to grow snugly. Sending you a big hug. Hope your bleed will be ok. May won't be far off, so take things easy. 

Katy - glad to hear you're doing ok. Hope your review goes well.

Charmers - hope you're doing ok with the oestrogen tablets. How's things going with the house move?

Fraf - wow, 20 wk scan... Must be so exciting and as you say time to enjoy it.

Shadow & Pixanne - hope you're both ok.

Chloe - good luck for you scan this coming week.

AFM, had my follow up this week. As suspected it's an egg quality issue. So I've been told that only one more go with my own eggs based on the low fertilisation on both goes (1st go: 11 eggs and 1; 2nd go: 15 eggs and 3 normal, 2 abnormal). Whilst I prepared myself for that outcome I'm still not coping too well with the failure. I've got the Rebecca Fett book "It starts with an egg" and have also been told to take DHEA. That needs at least 3 months to be effective which is fine as I know I'm a long way from feeling me again. Counselling sessions are ok, didn't think I could cry so much but as people say "better out than in". 

Thinking of you all and wishing you all lots of happiness. 

DM
xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Dinky, that's a blow for you.  The three months does give you time to really go for it with the dhea and diet.  I took selenium for my eggs and it actually had a really good effect.  

Chloe,  I'm a lot better, thanks.  I'm not convinced the urine infection is completely gone but the doctor said it might feel weird for a bit.  I'm seeing my midwife on Thursday and she'll do another pee test anyway. 

Shadow,  I hope you're taking it easier? 

Leanne and Katy,  thinking of you both. 

Hello to everyone else. 

Afm, tired.com!  Kitchen work is still going on! Now entering it's eighth week and I'm going slightly mad! !! And my newly put back washing machine is broken.  Sigh.  I've cleared out my utility room today and found mouse droppings.  Oh Good. And dusted downstairs for the millionth time as we're still suffering!  I've also picked up a carpet cleaning machine which is tomorrow's job,  along with sorting out the playroom and taking the girls for a nice tiring walk. 

No wonder I'm so tired!  #3 is wriggling quite a bit now. Love it.  X


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled, hope you are dealing it, we are all here if you need us

DM - counselling sessions sound like they are helping you, crying is good as it helps you grieve 

Pixanne - sounds like your having fun and games at home!  Take it easy and try and relax!!

Shadow - I'm doing well thanks

Hope everyone else is well on this Sunday morning!!

AFM - plodding along with the tablets and suprecur. Trying to look after myself but feeling like all the best intentions keep going out the window as I seem to be gaining weight and always hungry! Think its one of the many side effects of the tablets! Feel yucky and not at all healthy, despite my best efforts!


----------



## rachelb2014

otd is tomorrow but tested today and its a bfn for me


----------



## Katy_81

Rachel - I'm so very sorry hun.  Is there any possibility it could be a bit early? How many days past transfer are you?  I know how you must be feeling hun, it really is horrible.  Big hugs   Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Rachel,  really hoping that your result is different tomorrow.


----------



## Katy_81

Chloe - thanks for thinking of me. I will ask about the time lapse monitoring but tbh I think our clinic are quite basic in what they offer, especially nhs funded services. They don't even do the embryo glue.  I've been doing some research on the sperm dna fragmentation possibility and I really think that might be the issue as it apparently can be caused by various cancers and tends to be linked with early miscarriages.  Highly damaged sperm can still apparently produce good blastocysts if the eggs are good quality as the quality of the egg compensates for the damaged sperm. Problem is that the embryo just won't develop any further beyond that point.  I'm really hoping by using fresh it might overcome this. X

Dinkyminky - the counselling sessions sound like they are helping. Crying is the best way to deal with everything I find. The book you have sounds really useful and it's good that you have the three months to really prepare yourself for this next go.  I really hope it works for you hun. I know a lady at our clinic who was 43 when her ivf was successful so it can work x

Pixanne - lovely to hear baba is all wriggly! Id love to say don't overdo it and take it easy but it sounds like you don't really have a choice.  You must be superwoman running around after two little ones with another on the way x

Charmers - good to hear things are progressing.  When is your et again? I felt loads better on the oestrogen tablets it's odd how they affect people differently. X

Leanne - thinking of you xx

Pineapple - haven't heard from you in a while.  Hope everything's ok x

Happy Sunday to all you lovely ladies. It's a beautiful day here so I'm off out in abit to do some shopping x


----------



## rachelb2014

Thank you katy81, my Af started today too so not testing tomorrow. I'm 13dp3dt x


----------



## Charmars

So sorry to hear that Rachel, big hugs hun xxxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Rachel, so sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big hug. It's so heartbreaking when so much time and energy is put in to willing it to work. 

Look after yourselves. 
xxx


----------



## rachelb2014

Thank you all for your kind words can only dust myself off and try again x


----------



## Charmars

Just realised I've been taking the 2 elleste oestrogen tablets together instead of apart!! Will this have ruined this cycle do you think? X


----------



## Katy_81

I don't think so charmers. Maybe ring your clinic and check but I think as long as you are taking the right dosage it should be fine. When's your first scan?


----------



## Charmars

katy - its tomorow at 1.30


----------



## Katy_81

Perhaps explain to them at your scan. If your lining isn't thick enough they can up your dosage of oestrogen and keep you on it for longer. Good luck hun I hope you are able to get a date for ET xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Rachel im sooo sorry hun, bfns are always tough and I feel for you. Take some time to recover - look after yourself xx

Charmers, sorry I can't help but would think it's the correct dose that matters. Fc xx

Dinky minky,  hun you sound like you have your bases covered. Crying and talking is always good, bottled up feelings are never good. I really hope you find your way forward - this journey is a hard one and you are a true ivf warrior! Stay strong xx

Katy, if your clinic don't do what you want is there an anlternative?  It may be a diff clinic will alow you to supplement the nhs funding to have the extras? 

Pixanne I don't know how you do it - make sure you have some.time for you to look after growing pixie!

Chloe, im pleased you are gettin on so well! 

Fraff, how are you getting on?

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone - my memory is shocking! !

AFM - couple of rough nights but got some sleep last night, which was a good job having a crazy 4hrs at work dealing with a suicidal mental health patient, a complicated child protection case and a 92yr old with alzeheimers who needs a mental capacity assessment. Needless to say my brain is scrambled! !! Hoping for a more stress free day tomorrow of inputting risk assessments!!

My dad took my dog to the pub for his birthday tonight - he seems.to have enjoyed himself and is now curled up on the sofa snoozing!! Can't believe my furbaby is 4 already!!


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers, I doubt it matters but ask your clinic. They can keep you growing your lining for longer if necessary. 

Katy, if you're going fresh next time,  is there any reason why you can't take your notes and go elsewhere?  I think it's worth throwing everything at this next cycle and if your current clinic can't do that then why should you use them? 

Shadow, that sounds awfully stressful!  You need to be resting!

Hello everyone. 

Afm, it never rains but it pours. I finally got my laundry room back and the washing machine broke. That was fixed today and the tumble dryer has started leaking.  The kitchen fitter went home ill and I still have no food cupboard.  ARGH!

On the plus side,  my icsi pixies are currently taking the disruption in their stride.  It's me that's knackered from us not being able to just chill at home!  It'll all be worth it I'm sure asks in a few weeks hopefully I'll have forgotten all this! 

My blood readings have jumped up so I think the old gestational diabetes has got started now.  No more carbs and sugar for me!  Right before easter too!

X


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies
Racheal massive hugs Hun I'm so sorry take healing time counselling if your clinic offers and time to grieve get angry get sad and let it all out xxxx
Dinkyminky keep crying keep letting it all out big hugs xx
Hi shadow I'm good thank you I actually braved it and dared to start buying for baby 12 packs of Johnsons baby wipes on offer for £7 lol.  Oh well I suppose it's a start.  I've been too afraid to buy anything.  Sounds like your dog had fun on his birthday lol xx
Pixanne good to hear your ixie pixie doing good xx


----------



## Dolphins

Sorry Rachel.     Thinking of you.

Also, still thinking of you Katy_81 how are you doing?  I see from your signature that you are thinking of 'going again' in the Summer.  I do so hope that it work's out for you next time hun.       

Just a quickie to let you know that we have our follow-up appt. at the clinic tomorrow afternoon, but I can't help thinking that it is too soon.  We didn't arrange the appt. they did, and I haven't even got any questions prepared yet.  We can't even contemplate starting our next cycle yet, I have only briefly thought about it, but it all still feel's so raw, and I feel anxious everytime I start thinking about it.  What do you ladies think? Do you think that it may be too soon for a follow-up appt?

We went into Mothercare last week to find the next car seat for our son, but after a few mins. I couldn't take it and had to walk out.  I just felt that I had to get out of there, as all around me people were saying to the staff, that they were expecting twins, or due soon etc. and there's me, and us trying so hard for a baby, but are 'still' not expecting.  I just felt claustrophobic, as anyone else felt like this during this IF journey?  It upset me afterwards that I couldn't even stand being in a baby store that long when I have even got a baby, my fiance, has said "don't be so hard on yourself", but I just want to feel 'normal', is that such a crime?

Anyway! Bye for me.

xx


----------



## shadow2013

Dolphins, I completely understand how ou feel and it is perfectly normal hunny! After my first bfn I didn't know how to cope or feel and found that the follow up appointment gave me information I still had to wait another 3months before treatment started again but to be on the list was better than not for me. After my second bfn I was very angry because there was no medical reason for ivf not to work, I just needed donor sperm ... i had a 5month wait to start treatment again which was very hard for me but I got my bfp by throwing everything we had it as it was our last chance. I hope you and your fiance can talk openly about how you feel, cherish your son. You'll find a way thru xxx

Fraff, have you got your goodie bags from the midwife yet - I found they were a good place to start as well as downloading an essentials list from mothercare. Be brave it's fun nest building!!! Xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi Dolphins,

I totally understand where you're coming from. Whilst we booked the follow-up our clinic suggested when based on me being in bits on OTD. Ok it was only 2 weeks but helped in some small way to start release my emotions (even though I still have many down days). I know I can't think about exactly when I'll do our next cycle as I need to fix me and be back on an even keel. However the follow-up gave me the opportunity to consider the "what else?"

Whilst you're not feeling ready there's probably quite a few things that can be done over a longer period to help the next time be successful. I'd have the follow-up.

Is your next go fresh or frozen? If fresh, a few of questions that may help you for your follow-up:

1) what can we do to improve outcome?
2) do we need to look at immune testing?
3) what about progesterone levels? (Sorry, can't recall if you did pessaries or gestone injections)?
4) is it worth taking aspirin?
5) is it worth having a sperm DNA fragmentation test?

Based on your fertilisation rate, it may be worth looking at different supplements too.  

I know it'll be a while before I cycle again so for me taking other supplements (DHEA) and for DH to continue with his Zita West Vitamen for at least 3 months gives us a better chance. We can also try to reduce work stress and hopefully have a better balance.

Seeing pregnant women is frustrating but doesn't upset me anymore.  Whilst I'm pleased for people I do think when will it be my time and what will I look like having a baby bump. 

I've seen my counsellor 3 times so far and will continue seeing her for some time too.  I know you've a lot going on with your son, but perhaps having that time to chat the IVF things through may help even if it's just a way to give you some coping mechanisms.  The most important thing I've learnt in the last few weeks is that you don't need to rush being or feeling normal. It's hard especially as I so want to be normal but I know in my heart that doing sprint won't help me win the marathon that I'm currently on.

Thinking of you and I hope your follow-up goes ok.

Big hug,
DM
xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Dolphins,  dinky has given you really good advice there.  You should qualify for free counselling and it sounds like it'd be helpful. 

there's a very salient sign up in the waiting room of my clinic that says,  "there's only one thing more painful than having a baby. Not being able to have one. " this is so very true. 

X


----------



## fraf77

Dolphin everything you are going through is completely normal Hun after my BFN I totally lost the plot I had a massive break down ended up an out patient at mental health unit and had 2 years worth of counselling.  I was
So angry at the world but couldn't express anger (I'm not an angry or confrontational person) I just cried all the time.  I wouldn't have been able to go near a baby shop let alone in one.  I was so jealous of everyone else who was pregnant that I hated them (I didn't but felt like I did).  I have to say it took me a good few years before I could feel genuinely happy for people who were pregnant.  I also hated myself for feeling that way think I was a really bad person and I didn't deserve a baby of my own cause I was rotten. Everyone in the world got pregnant as soon as I got my BFN or so it seemed.  I lost some friends though all this but I also found out who my real ones were.  If anything it was a massive learning curve.  It has made me a lot more understanding and less judgemental.  As they say never judge someone till you've walked a mile in their shoes.
The good news is Dolphin that you do get there but you do need to talk and keep talking.  There is light at what now seems a very long dark tunnel Hun so claw your way through it even if it takes every bit of stregth.  Remember to be kind to yourself too YOU deserve a treat.  Take just 1/2 hr a day to do something for you even if it's just a walk in the sun with your favourite music on or a bubble bath with candles.  Massive hugs Hun xxxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Thank you for your kind responses ladies.  

I used to see someone to talk to, but it just wasn't working, and costing me a small fortune, so I had to stop.  I am currently taking antidepressants, but even these don't seem to be working, and I am trying at the moment to look at other form's of support, but it's not looking too promising! folk's!  They are all based too far away!   Is anyone else taking antidepressants for their fertility problems?

We can't see anyone to talk to at the clinic because it is not a local clinic, it is at least a 2 hr drive to get to our clinic, so that's a waste of time!

Anyway! In regards to today, we have decided to attend our follow-up appt. this afternoon, and I have even armed myself with some questions to take in with me.  We just have to see what the Dr. say's, and take it from there with our next cycle.  However, we are not at all ready to do another cycle yet.  If the Dr. could guarantee that it would work I would do it yesterday, but as he can't, we are not going to rush into another cycle just yet.

Pixanne - That sign is also up in the waiting room of our clinic, and it is "so very true." Nothing is more painful then not being able to have a child of your own.  I suppose we are the lucky ones I suppose as at least tx has worked for us, as you'll know,  it hasn't for many couples.  

Anyway! Bye for now, and I'll update you regarding what happened at the follow-up later.  

xx


----------



## Charmars

I had my scan yesterday, ET is set for 7/4, lining was 8mm so all good and on track, so me messing my tablets up hasnt affected anything luckily!

Dolphins - I think conselling would help as well, I tend to bottle things up and try no to 'bother' people but it only eats away at you, you need to make sure you deal with the process so you are mentally ready.


----------



## Dolphins

Hi Charmers I can see where you are coming from, but as I have said, I have already spoken to people, and in my experience it hasn't worked, but may be I just haven't found the right person yet!

Anyway! Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Charmars

Can I ask a FET question, with my fresh cycle we had the 2WW from EC to OTD, do you still have a 2WW with a FET as the embryo we have is a 5 day blast so surely we are already nearly a week into the 2WW when I have Et? If that makes sense?


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers - it's just 9 days to wait with a 5 dat blast FET. Great news on ET date xx

Dolphins  - thanks for asking after me  I'm feeling a lot better than I was.  It's just such a huge blow when it doesn't work, but time is a great healer.  I'm looking forward to our review appointment in 4 weeks time then hopefully we will be doing ICSI cycle 2 around July time.  Hope your review went ok today. You're right not to rush into another cycle if you don't feel ready. Take your time hun xx

Pixanne / Chloe - thanks for your advice re changing clinics.  We are going to see what our clinic has to say first about what they can do. If we are not happy with their response well look to change although I'm concerned that we don't have much choice here in the north east. James Cook does the scratch and embryo glue so may look to change to them.  Will have more info after our review xx

Hope the rest of you ladies are well. I love reading your updates xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello my gorgeous ladies. Hope you are all well I've been missing you xx 

Rachel so sorry to hear about your bfn. Lots of love to you. Pleased you are going to dust yourself off. I second fraf's roar!!   xx 

Leeanne so sorry about your cancellation hon. That is so hard after all the physical and emotional preparation. Fingers crossed your for a perfect next cycle x

Charmars good luck everything is sounding good   exciting to see your progress x

Dolphins hope the follow up went well today look forward to an update xx 

Fraf delighted you have got your chance after such a tough fight. Can't wait to see how your pregnancy progresses love you ladies updates on your precious bumps x 

Pixanne hope you are well and all your little icsi pixies! Gestational diabetes does not sound fun hope you will be OK and get the help you need. Step away from the choccies ! X 

Dinky   glad you are getting on well with the counselling better out than in! Thinking of you and look forward to seeing your next steps xx

Shadow interesting to hear your ivf story hoping it will be third time lucky for us too 🍀 x. Was reading your story about your dad/dog/pub and couldn't work out if it was your dad or the dog curled up on the couch   xx 

Chloe hope everything is good with you and your fabulous wee bump xx 

Katy   hope you have been ok mrs glad to hear you are back at work and carefully considering your ttc options xx. I am hoping we can maybe cycle June/July so nice to hear you may be too   x

Pineapple hoping all is good with you lovely 🍍 xx 

AFM Apologies for going awol a bit. Not much to post from me. Got an appointment with a fertility doctor from our clinic on April 8th to ask about tests/scratch etc and still waiting for a date for our review appointment. I have stepped back from thinking about ttc the past week or two which has been a nice break from the torture ! 

We had a pet disaster last week and nearly lost our elderly wee house bunny to gut stasis but he has amazed us by raleighing back from the brink after careful syringe feeding and very expensive herbs off the Internet!!    

Getting back into the swing at work too. 

Lots of love and Best Wishes to you all xxx


----------



## rachelb2014

Well after a tough five days I'm feeling much more positive., the downside is the clinic has stated it will take up to 8 weeks just for our review appt ;( 
I have requested for all my docs from neath clinic and I have started looking for private clinics in Cardiff and found two that sound amazing so booked in for an open day on Thursday for one. We have also sourced the funds to go for an Icsi package which includes two cycles.... Dust your self off and try again.  **hopefully 3rd time lucky

Hope all you wonderful ladies are ok xx


----------



## Charmars

Happy Friday everyone!!

Rachel - good luck hun, you sound very prepared, hopefully this new clinic will be all you need to get a BFP, statisically my clinic say if you have 3 attempts it will work, so I have my fingers crossed for your 3rd attempt

Sunshine - hope your appt on the 8th goes well, dont blame you for taking a step back from it all.

AFM - I am eagerly waiting to hear if we will exchange on our house today! I am aiming to move on the 2nd April, as have ET on 7th April and want to be moved by then!!


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girlies,

Apologies for being awol.. I've been a bit down in the dumps since our treatment was cancelled last week and have been trying to keep busy to take my mind off the ivf. (Easier said than done). I've been throwing myself into work which is as busy as ever - it is weird being back on the streets again as opposed to office bound. 
My AF came yesterday after stopping the meds so hopefully my natural cycle will come in 4 weeks time and I can get started again. I've been battling a chest infection this week too which isn't great.. Boohoo! But I'm sure I'll survive. In positive news- we have sold our house and reserved our new build. Things are moving very quickly and it's more than we could ever have believed! Hopefully our forever home will be ready to move into in June. Fingers crossed. 

How are you girls doing?

Katy - did you see the news yesterday? As from April, the QE hospital in gateshead will be offering the time lapse incubator. They state it increases the chances by 50%

Charmars - fab news on the lining and the date for ET. Katy is right.. The 2ww is only 9 days with a day 5 blast. It still feels like an eternity tho! Fingers Crossed for the house!! You are like me... All or nothing!! Doing everything at the same time 😂

Rachelb - that's so great that you now have the funds for another try - fingers crossed you won't need the two cycles and just one will do it!! It's a tough old road but we will get there hun xx

Sunshine - glad to hear little bunny is on the mend! I truly believe pets are just like children! Id be devastated if anything happened to my kitties. Hope you are on the mend emotionally and goodluck for the next step. Thinking of you hun xx

Dolphins - how did the appt go? Sorry to hear you are struggling. I think the emotional side of infertility is totally different to "normal" depression. Sometimes counsellors work and sometimes they don't. Personally for me I don't like them. Unless you have been through the same thing - how can you truly sympathise with someone? That's why I find it more therapeutic speaking to you girls who truly know what the pain feels like. In terms of anti-depressants, I have never been on them but from speaking to a couple of friends at work who have, sometimes one drug works for one person but not another. Have you considered speaking to your doctor to increase your meds or change them altogether? I also agree with fraf- treat yourself hun. Maybe once a week indulge in something you love. Maybe book a massage.. Or I find reflexology brilliant and relaxing.  Big hugs hun xx

Fraf/Pixanne/Chloe/shadow- how you lovely ladies doing?

Id best go now and try do some housework. The buyer for my property is coming round tonight. They want us to leave EVERYTHING in the property so I'm trying to make a list of prices! So much easier said than done. I mean- how do I value a vase or a curtain pole etc etc?! Ha. On the plus side.. We save a fortune in removal fees as would only have to move our own personal stuff like clothes etc. 

I will try and pop on more often to keep up. 
Am thinking of all you lovely ladies and thanks again for all the support xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - how strange that they want all your stuff! Easy for you moving wise, but how are you going to price it all! Soory to hear you have been down, hope that you are on the mend, take some time to look after yourself xx


----------



## Leanne5

Charmars - it's like history repeating itself. We sold our last flat "as seen" and literally walked out and left it all. Made moving so much easier but I regret not charging for it as it was really lovely decent stuff. This time I said if they wanted anything they would have to pay extra. I've been around the whole house this morning trying to write everything down including a price. It's really difficult!! They are coming around this evening so I'm gonna ask them to make an offer and if it's more than what I have estimated then I'll snap their arm off- if not then I'll give them our breakdown. 

I'm wanting a new house with everything new in it. Kinda like a new beginning for us both... And hopefully a baby to follow. Then everything would be just perfect. Unfortunately the one thing I want.. Money can't buy.. Or should I say.. Money can't guarantee!! Onwards and upwards tho... I'll get there in the end!! Xx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks ladies for your supportive comments.  

Leanne - Unfortunately Leanne I can't increase my meds. as my tx is ongoing, and the meds. that I am currently on are the safest one's to use if you want to get pregnant, and because of my record of having a premature baby, the GP doesn't want to take any risks giving me another medication, which I totally understand!  Anyway! It help's just being to talk to you lot on here, as you have all been through fertility problems, and treatment and know what it's all like.


In regard's to our follow-up appt. on Weds. it just confirmed what we already knew sadly, and that was because we had such a poor fertilisation rate in this cycle, this sadly point's to poor egg quality because of my age, which ultimately reading between the lines mean's egg donor.  

Therefore, the plan for us is that we are going to use our frozen embryo up next, whenever we are ready, and then if this doesn't work we are going to go to donor, and as the problem is with my eggs, then we'll have to use egg donor.  This is obviously not ideal, but if this is the only way that I can get pregnant again, well! That's the only way!  The Dr. say's that at my age I only have a 10 - 12% chance of it working using my own eggs now, this success rate increases to about 35% using egg donor.  However, our Dr. said think carefully about going ahead with donor, but the way I see it now is that if we have no choice, we have no choice! However, upsetting this may be for me!

Anyway! Before we get to that, we are going to hope that our frozen one work's, and next time the Dr. is going to do something different, and put me on some steroid medication, on top of the usual FET drugs, so it will help with my uterine lining, in case it is that instead of the embryo quality that is not making the embryo implant.  So at least the Dr. is going to try something different, so that sound's positive, however if it's not that he said, he said that he can't do anything if it's the embryo quality.

Finally! We found out this morning that our son has been referred to the Community Paediatrician now, so after a 3 mth. waiting list we should be seen by them, so we are probably talking summer time.  Then, once he is seen by the Community Paediatrician, they will take it from there reg. what specialist's he will be seeing in reg. to his condition/s.  We didn't know whether to be pleased or not.  We are now glad that he is on the waiting list, but we are obviously not glad that he has to be referred to them, but then again they should be able to help him and us now, so mixed feelings. :/

Anyway! Bye for now.

xx


----------



## pineapple14

Evening lovely ladies!
I'm sorry I have been absent for a while. I was working all hours for a bit and then went on my folks narrow boat for a few days which was great but no internet or phone reception. I have just read everyone's news so will attempt some personals...

Fraff - big congrats on your 20 week scan, so pleased everything is going well. Great you are starting to buy some bits and pieces, I can imagine it's nerve wracking at first. Did you do Pilates before getting your bfp? Either way, how many weeks were you when you started/went back? I have done Pilates for years for my back but have been told to stop since getting bfp. I miss it and hope to start again soon!

Leanne - I am so sorry about your cycle.   Hope you are getting on ok and I wish you loads of luck for your natural cycle. Very exciting about your house, something lovely and positive to focus on. Do you get to pick your kitchen and bathrooms etc when they are building the house? Lots  for you to do along with costing up your existing stuff for your buyers!  

Katy - really pleased you are feeling better. Great to get in some meet ups with friends and to have trip to London to look forward to. In case of use, our clinic uses embryo glue as standard part of package. We paid for the time lapse for our first cycle but not for second one. They said it was good if you had lots of eggs and could then follow the progress of the embryos and pick the strongest one on day 5. Because we only had four eggs they said it probably wasn't worth doing it as would most likely go with 3 day transfer. Big relief because it cost £600.  Also, has you DH had all the standard tests done through a urologist? If not, worth maybe going through everything now ahead of your next cycle. (Sorry if you have already said you have done everything!)

Shadow - good to hear you are getting some sleep. Sounds like your work case load is heavy duty though, don't overdo things  

Chloe - hope you had a great holiday. Hooray for yummy holiday food - I'm normally the one who gets sick from dodgy food or water!

Dinkyminky - sorry to hear about your eggs but sounds like you are putting together a plan. I have heard the book you mentioned is really good and as the other ladies have said, crying is good so don't worry about that, pleased your counselling is being useful too.  

Pixanne - I don't know how you do it, you are superwoman! Sorry to hear about your kitchen traumas  - you are right tho, as soon as things are sorted you will be in kitchen bliss and forget all about the pain and suffering  

Charmars - good news on your transfer date, not long to go. It tough when you are just doing meds each day, how about treating yourself every few days to make the time fly by? Congrats on new house too, everyone is moving!

Rachel - so sorry about your bfn, it's so tough. Good work looking up the clinics though, if you are able to, things do go so much quicker at private clinics. After all our initial tests, we decided to go private because we couldn't get DH's exact procedure on nhs. Anyway, his nhs referral for initial meeting to discuss a basic procedure came in the post during our two week wait, we would have had another 6-12 month wait if we had gone done nhs route. 
The open evenings are really useful. Hope you get on well.


Dolphins - sorry to hear things are so tough for you right now, completely understandable you feeling bad in mothercare, just because you already have a child doesn't make it any less painful to be going through treatment. I won't witter on as the other ladies have given some great advice. Pleased you had your follow up app and you at least know where you are when you are ready to start again, but absolutely take your time. Good news your son has his referral. Hope you are able to make some progress once he is in the system.  

Sunshine - 8th April. Not long to go. Hope they have some good info for you. Well done on taking a mini break from it all and pleased it has helped a bit. Hope your rabbit is making a speedy recovery.

Afm - I am at the end of my week off and although we have mainly been at home I am so glad I have had the time off work, things just got too busy and I was shattered. 
I had 6 week scan on Wednesday, was so nervous but there was a 3.4mm embie with a strong heartbeat. V excited but still nervous because we have been here before, although nurse said embie much stronger this time, We have to go back in two weeks for next scan and continue with meds. I have felt soooo sick for the last 5 days. It's non stop. Eating takes the edge off it but not for long. I  can't even brush my teeth without gagging. My tummy and bottom are In a mess and v sore from jabs and I have started to get v teary when DH is trying to do them, I know I am so lucky to be in this situation, and I am sure the sickness will reduce (ha ha), it's just the jabs are getting harder and harder. Sorry, that wasn't meant to be a moan, it's just everyone that knows about our treatment assumes I should be on top of the world and I am, I just dread six more weeks of jabs and trying to work whilst gagging!

Lots of love to you all and hope you have a good weekend
Xxx
Ps sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies, how is everyone getting on?

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey pineapple - wow- fab personals! Well done!! 

Don't apologise for "moaning"... It's the perfect place to vent how you feel and know that we understand! How's the tummy and the bottom doing? It's crappy about the sickness but try to take the positives from it hun.  Sickness means increasing hormones which means a stronger pregnancy. 😃 

How was your narrow boat hol? Me and hubby always talk about doing one.. But have never got round to it. After discovering a new found sea sickness and thus developing a hatred for boats I put it to the back of my mind.. But I'm guessing I would be ok on a calm canal. 

AFM- im doing ok. Still plodding along. I had a 'bleed' after stopping my meds but it was so light. Sorry for tmi - but barely enough for one pad during the whole period. Now I'm on the countdown for my next natural one and hoping that the lightness doesn't affect hopefully starting again next time. 
I've been keeping busy with the house buying and selling and managed to put a price on my stuff. I had originally thought of a price in my head but when I actually sat down and wrote a list of all the stuff and prices.. It came to considerably more than I thought!! We seem to have the perfect buyers who are so lovely. The lady came round at the weekend to discuss the furniture and brought us some chocolate Easter eggs! I almost feel guilty for asking her for money now! Haha. Maybe that was her intention!! 😂

Just finished night shift and back to the builders tonight to discuss our choice of tiles. We have picked our kitchen so far. It's soo exciting and taking my mind of the ivf at times. Just what I need xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Leanne. pleased to hear you are keeping busy. Sounds like you have a great buyer - lucky you!! Chocolate eggs too     Hope work is going ok and that you enjoy picking the bits and pieces for your house. We bought a new build 3 years ago but we bought quite late in the process so we had very little time to choose things, it was all quite pressured - hope you have lots of time to look at all your options and enjoy the process   
Don't think lightness of AF will affect starting again, after my m/c my next AF was pretty light compared to normal and clinic said it wasn't a problem. Keeping things crossed for you. 

Thanks for the continued understanding! Tummy and bottom are doing ok, just very bruised and uncomfortable. Clinic called this morning to say i can't eat or drink things with fresh ginger in them because i am on blood thinners. Poor DH just bought be a load of ginger products to help with the sickness! Nurse recommended Arrowroot biscuits and flat lemonade in the morning before getting out of bed so going to try that asap. I have been really achy last couple of days so I am going to have another scan on Thursday. Think i just need the reassurance at this stage that everything is going ok. 

Re. narrow boats - they are fab. We stayed in the marina because it was freezing cold and we were only there a couple of days but it was v nice, time just becomes irrelevant, its very relaxing. I get sea sickness but am ok on the boat although the morning sickness was testing my resilience!!

Right, i am going in search of food...

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Evening Ladies

Sorry I've been a bit awol. Just trying to get back into the swing of real life. 

Pineapple - lovely to hear from you. I'm so glad to hear that your scan went well. I've been thinking of you  I can imagine how nervous you must have been after last time.  Sounds like you have some strong symptoms too which must be horrid and amazing at the same time lol.  Thanks for the advice on tests etc. I feel like I'm a pro now in all the different factors that affect implantation. It is true what they say though. Knowledge is power!  we haven't made any decisions yet what we're going to do. Going to wait till our review in 3 weeks time and see what the clinic say as a first port of call. My mind is seriously bamboozled by all the different diagnostic tests lol.  Think we would like to try fresh so getting DP on the wellman vitamins. We are also both cutting out alcohol and eating healthily etc for the next few months.  Hope your sickness subsides soon hun xxx

Leanne - hello lovely, how are you? Have you had your review appointment through? Or would you go straight into the natural FET cycle? Great to hear how the house is progressing. How nice of that lady to bring you chocolate eggs! Nom non  it's just great to have something else to focus on.  I really wish we were moving house now and not August so I can focus on something else aside from this next appointment.  Still I have quite a busy few weekends coming up seeing friends and family so that should be nice.  Spoke to the clinic the other day. The nurse said that we should be able to get going within 5 weeks of appointment so I'm really hoping EC should land around mid-July. Can't really do later than that as we are supposed to be moving house in August and as this will be a fresh cycle I don't think I will be able to cope with packing up a house with Ohss! Xxx

Dolphins - I'm sorry to hear you received the news that you weren't hoping for at your appointment.  There is still hope though.  This little frozen one might be the one!  also it positive that the doctor is going to try to help your lining.  Do you know when you will be doing your FET cycle or are you going to have a little break? Good to hear that your son received his referral to the community paediatrician. I'm sure there will be plenty of support available to help him whatever the outcome xxx

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Really quick one to say hello and that's all really!  Madly busy - kitchen still not finished and going a bit mad now! Pixies all well but dd1 is going through a phase of calling me to tuck her in about twenty times a night and last night even shouted for me to move her pillow for her!  So pretty knackered! 

Hope you're all well. Apologies for no personals. 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while.. I'm back into the groove of work and insomnia !!

Rachel - I was so sorry to hear about your bfn   You sound very strong and I'm sure your time will come.

Dolphins - you have such a lot going on with your son and infertility. As the other ladies have said it is quite normal to feel as you do. I got very depressed after ectopic no 2 when the realisation of effectively being sterile kicked in! I took citalopram which helped a lot. I have had a quite a few knocks over the year, finding out husband to be was cheating a month before our wedding and then becoming very ill after a Borges thyroid op and not being able to work for 6 months or be healthy for well over two years. I saw a couple of counsellors, but it just wasnt working for me. I finally found a hypnotherapist who was fab and more recently an Accupuncturist. The latter is the best and cheapest option. Whilst it all costs money, I would prefer to spend my money on him every couple of weeks than buying clothes/ meals out.

Dinky - I hope you're feeling more positive now.

Katy - how are things going your end? Did I read you are moving clinics? On my phone and it's difficult to catch up!

Charmars - congrats on your ET date. Everything crossed for you.

Leanne - the new house sounds exciting. I can't imagine leaving all my furniture behind, but then again I hate shopping!

Sunshine - great news re your first scan. So pleased for you!

Shadow - how are you sleeping now??

Pixanne - I just had my 2 1/2 yr old nephew and 8 month niece I've the weekend - wowzers. Two is a handful, you must be superwoman. My nephew is going through a bad sleep stage. He doesn't want to be alone, it took over an hour to settle him and then he woke wanting to sleep with DH. It's wrecking my brother, he sleeps in the spare room every night so my nephew can sleep with him. My nice had a hacking cough and was awake every hour. I slept longer than usual tho between awakenings!!!

I'm waking between 2 and 3am every night at the mo and if I'm lucky/ no am appointments I occasionally can sleep 7 - 8.30. I'm finding it hard not to get frustrated :-/ 

Baby has been moving a little which is great! We had our 20 week scan last week which was fab, all looking perfect  

Sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## fraf77

Sunshine nice to hear from you glad your bunny pulled through. 
Sunshine,  RachelB2014,  Leanne5, Katy81 good you've all found the positive pants,  glad to hear you've had a break and are ready to roar again.  Fight the toughest battles and eventually win the war. Please keep us updated lots of baby dust xx
Charmers any news on house move?  Not long until ET lots if baby dust xx
Leanne5 good to hear about the house.  Very strange wanting all your stuff even vases ect oh well like Charmers said easy for you xx
Dolphin huge hugs sweetie for your whole family I hope and pray your FET works and that you get the answers and help for your son.  Sounds like life is certainly putting you through the mill with everything at the moment but I hope the struggle turns to victory for you all xx
Thank you Pineapple yes I was doing Pilates before and restarted after getting all clear from my first midwife appointment.  My instructor is brilliant and adapts everything for me and really looks after me as she knows my story so as long as you have a good instructor it should be safe and helpful as soon as your midwife gives the thumbs up.  Sorry you are so sick I was to and you feel guilty for moaning about it after waiting so long but it is awful.  I gagged brushing or flossing my teeth up to 18 weeks and still have the odd episode.  I think it's when baby has a growth spurt it takes everything out of me.  Good to hear about your scan keep going precious little bean xxxx
Hello Pixanne glad your pixie doing good xx
Chloe889 really pleased about your 20 week scan what's your due date?  You can't be far behind me xx
AFM saw my consultant on Thursday I've got to go for growth scans every 4 weeks and have other injections at different points because of my Epilepsy as it's took dangerous to take me off my meds but my meds could have an impact on baby's development but from the kicks being thrown I think I have a live wire lol.  More scans is good it's reassurance and stops me panicking and I get to see bubba more.  I was a bit sad thinking I wouldn't see them for 20 weeks.  I've just been away with 25 other ladies for the weekend and I'm so tired.  We hired a huge house for the weekend with a pool and lots of fun stuff.  I was a bit scared as I knew they'd all be drunk and I'd be the only sober one but do you know what my friends are truly amazing and looked after me so well.  They gave me a bell to ring and called me princess all weekend fetching and carrying for me and bowing in front of me lol it was so funny.  Shattered now though as I was in bed by 10pm but it was like trying to sleep in a night club while they partied. Big hugs to allxx


----------



## fraf77

Oh can I just ask a really personal question.  Did anyone else or is anyone else suffering painful sex during pregnancy?  TMI alert!!!!!
We've tried lots of different positions but it feels like I'm being spilt in two is this normal.  Obviously my hubby thinks this is fabulous compliment to him lol we make jokes but I think we've only made love 3 times since being pg which isn't great I do miss it but it hurts 😢.  HELP!!!!! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Fraff

It sounds like you've had a fab weekend!

I'm pleased to hear you're doing so well also. My due date is 12th August. What's yours? I've got extra scans because of my calcium issues - every 8 weeks now for me. I have still not waited longer than 5 so will see how I go. DH refers to bambino as the the most scanned baby ever. I shall tell him we are behind yours  

How is your epilepsy? Will it impact labour in any way?

Sorry to hear about sex being an issue. I have read that somewhere. I'm just far too nervous to do it! Tried a couple of times but I panic.. TMI alert made it to orgasm stage but your womb goes all hard and it just felt wrong. I believe all the muscles down there can tighten up when not used so maybe they're trying to relax? DH jokes that we've not had sex since we got married. We came straight back from honeymoon and started IVF (I had my endoscratch the day after we flew back in!!)

maybe midwife would be one to ask about this. Altho is it me or do they not give a straight answer on anything?! 

x


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - you comment made me LOL I bet your hubby is feeling very proud that he is making you 'split in half'!!! Sounds like you had a great time with your friends!! 

Chloe - must have been great to have your 20 week scan, did you find out the sex?

Pixanne - you must be so tired!! Wish someone would come and tuck me in!!

Leanne - how exciting about your new house, we are having a new kitchen and extension on the new house and so will be choosing kitchens and tiles soon. It seems to have come at the right time for you hun to take your mind off things.

AFM - just had my last scan, lining is at 12.8mm so all set for Tuesday for ET. Just got to wait for the dreaded call Tuesday morning to confirm that the frozen eggs have thawed ok, then will go in at lunch! We move Thursday so my life is currently packed up in boxes, and I my mind is going round and round with house move stress!!!


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers, great news on your lining.  Sounds very comfy!  

Chloe, lol I can't do the deed when pg either.  It just feels too weird.  And there's so much more gunk and stuff that I just want to leave that area alone! 

Fraf, I'd say if it hurts don't do it. Pain is our body's way of stopping us from doing something it's not liking. 

X


----------



## Katy_81

Bit of advice ladies. We are supposed to be moving house in August but want to do a cycle around the same time (hopefully with EC around end of July).  Do you think it would be ok? Has anyone else moved house during or just after a fresh cycle?


----------



## Dolphins

Thank you ladies for all of your support.  

Yes, I have already got a child from treatment, but you are right, that it still never take's the pain away from the fact that you need to have treatment to have a child, and still need treatment to have another one, especially when out of no fault of my own I didn't get to term, and only got to 29 wks. of pregnancy, so feel cheated that after so many years of trying to get pregnant and needing treatment, I didn't/haven't got to experience a full pregnancy, and I feel that I would have done anything just to experience that.  But I know that some of you haven't been so lucky with a pregnancy yet, so I won't go on about that. x

Anyway! We'll have to see what will happen at our son's community appts. with the paediatrician, but he has started to 'pull himself up again', and he his doing it consistently again, with more power to his leg's again.    I just hope that he doesn't regress with it again.

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Charmars

katy - I am moving house at the moment, we complete on Thursday. Alhough I am not doing a fresh cycle I definately would not recommend it. We sold to a friend and the house we are buying is empty, but it is still really stressful. I wouldnt jeopardise your IVF chances by moving and having the extra stress


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

I'm sorry I haven't been around lately - im not getting alerts again!!

I'm doing ok, I have days when I sleep and days when I don't! ! I'm still only doing 4hrs at work and not a lot when I'm at home so just about surviving. Baby is kicking well and ive given in to Gaviscon already ... indigestion is a killer!! 

Fraff ... dh and I had a lot of issues with sex to start with - tmi alert - it hurt so we didnt dtd and then when that subsided I couldn't reach orgasm for a while but we found exploring each other thru foreplay helped for a few weeks before we were able to dtd again. I'm now restricted a lot for positions due to my lovely bump. It does feel weird but at the same time I can't go with for 9 months and I think dh may well explode if I suggested it. I did have issues the other night when we were gettin busy and baby started kicking me back!! My midwife was lovely tho and talked to us about sex and pg so it is worth talking to her - it may be lubricants help you if their safe.

I don't envy you ladies moving house - or those with toddlers - my two 18yr old are a handful enough!!

Chloe have you tried supporting pillows and allowing yourself to sleep when your body wants it? I think the ivf takes its toll on our bodies more than we realise and then pg makes it so much harder to fix us as all our energy is on baby! Just take time for yourself and you'll get out of the insomnia xx

Glad to hear new journeys are being entered into for those still awaiting their miracles ... you re very strong and positive which is good!!

sorry it's not the best post  in the world - my phone won't let me scroll so I can't add everyone's names properly!!

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies

Shadow - good to hear you are just about managing to sleep and work and rest. Not looking forward to the indigestion!

Dolphins - good news about your son pulling himself up again, hope it continues.  

Katy - I haven't moved during cycle but I imagine it will be pretty difficult to not get stressed and also overdo it physically if you are trying to get packed up and unpacked. And after ET you really really don't want to be tempted to move boxes and stuff. Having said that, having something to focus on might help the time go faster and keep you feeling positive. Is there any way you could do treatment the month before or after (i guess you don't want to delay tho). Sorry, thats not very helpful is it?! 

Charmars - congrats on good lining. Not long until ET then. Good luck with the house move - keep away from those boxes, just stick to project managing everyone else!!  

Chloe - blimey, its mad you only have 4.5 months to go, I guess it was a while since we all started out together as cycle buddies but that time has flown by! Hope everything going well for you and that calcium isn't too problematic. great to hear your 20 week scan went well.

Fraff - thanks for info re. pilates. There was another pregnant woman in my class a few months ago and teacher is fab, i can't wait to get back to it, particularly when i need my muscles to be getting stronger not weakening! Your weekend sounds ace. loving the swimming pool element. Cant help with the sex element i'm afraid, between feeling sick, being sick, falling asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow and worrying about embie, i am avoiding it for now! As some of the other ladies have suggested, I reckon your midwife will be able to advise.

Pixanne - Hope the kitchen is nearing completion. Have you got any of your spa weekends coming up to give yourself a break?!

Leanne - hope you are getting on ok

Have a lovely evening and   to all

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple / Charmers - thanks for the advice.  im thinking maybe if we had EC mid-July then moved house late August.  That should be ok shouldn't it?  DPs parents have offered to help us move so as long as I can pack things up I shouldn't need to do any heavy lifting.

Charmers - Great news on the lining. That's a great thickness  mine was only 8mm at scan date.  Did you do anything special? Not long now till ET xxx

Shadow - great to hear things are going ok. Hope the indigestion doesn't get too bad xxx

Chloe - I'm doing ok thanks. We haven't decided about moving clinics yet. Going to see what they say at the review in 3 weeks time. think we are swaying towards staying with them for another try but will see. Great news on the scan hun.  xxx

Fraf - sounds like you've had a lovely weekend. Your friends sound fab  glad things are going well xxx

Pixanne  - Hope you and your iCSI pixie are doing ok. hope the kitchen gets sorted soon. Xxx

Dolphins - it's so unfair that any of us have to go through this. Don't worry about venting. We are all here for each other no matter what the reason is.  I truly hope that next attempt will give your son a little sibling.  Xxx

AFM super dooper tired tonight. DP and I went out Saturday night to celebrate him finishing his thesis. A few drinks coupled with a lost hour has knocked me for six even 3 days on.  I'm such a light weight lol. Anyways back to healthy eating and no drinking now.  3 weeks and 2 days till review. I have a list questions longer than my arm and hoping for some answers.  Also had my return to work meeting today with manager. He was so lovely about everything. I even talked to him about my next cycle and how I was worried I might have to take time off again. He totally understood and said it was fine and to take whatever time I needed! What a guy!


----------



## Charmars

katy - I havent done anything different, I have a nutribullet so every morning I have a smoothie and I add some powders to that, a green machine one with added protein, a green tea powder, milled flax seed and goji berries, spinach and some fruit, so that may have helped. I have still drank wine and not changed my diet. TBH with the house move I have had little time to think about this cycle and I am glad for the distraction!


----------



## pineapple14

katy - I'm sure you will be fine. You know how you felt last time so you know roughly what to expect and you will just have to remember to take it easy  great that you will have DPs folks about to help out. x


----------



## Pixanne

Katy, at that stage,  it'd make no difference even if you were lifting but for your peace of mind,  just let someone else do the hard work!  Are you using a removal company?  Maybe use packers?  X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi All

Charmars - we are having a boy! we found out when we had the harmony test (we had it done after the drama at the NHS 11 week scan when they told us there was a problem with NT down syndrome measurement). A trip to London and £500 later turns out all was fine  

Katy - my main aim during my cycle was to try to avoid as much stress as possible, that actually meant me telling people I was going through IVF so I could avoid work pressure and the constant demands of family and friends to do stuff for/with them! Its never possible to avoid stress completely of course.. I avoided all lifting and was very precious for several month but clearly (Pixanne a good example carrying children around) it probably doesn't make much difference! Have you moved house before? Did you find it stressful? How did you find your cycle last time. Do you think you could cope with anything else to think about? Mr DR stage was prob the worst but I think mainly fear of the unknown.. Essentially throughout my cycle I made sure I was a priority, I rested when I needed to etc and just didn't take on anymore than necessary.

Dolphins - good news about your little man, I hope he has continued to show improvement.

shadow - I am coping with the insomnia as work isn't too busy so I'm changing my work habits (I woke at 1.45 am - kinda DH's fault as we fell asleep with music on and he told me to turn it off at 1.45am then I couldn't get back to sleep! Everything is his fault at the moment) I woke up laughing but within a few minutes and until 5am I felt like I could punch someone?!? I've got this great pillow from America- I feel like a baby snuggling in it!! Sounds like you are doing better. I have heard from one friend that the sleep probs get better after 22 weeks?!

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe, I'm 23w and the sleep is no better!  X


----------



## Chloe889

Not what I wanted to hear Pixanne 😉 x


----------



## HazelW

Sorry Chloe, 23 weeks here too and still can't get back to sleep if I wake up in the night!


----------



## Pixanne

I hate to be the bearer of bad news,  but I think 'sleeping through' is a myth too. My pixies are good sleepers,  but the second anything is remotely wrong (her pillow being too far to the left for example), they wake up.  Kiss goodbye to sleep. .. by the time but ba really sleeps as a teenager,  you'll be awake worrying what they're up to.  X


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all getting on ok. Just to let you know I had another scan this morning and we now have a 1.2cm bean   super relieved and hoping i can now hold out for two weeks until next scan. Still feeling sick all the time but the intensity has lessened a bit. I can't go in the kitchen without gagging though so poor DH is having to sort out all our meals and my in-between meal nutella sandwiches! Poor chap  

Hope you all have a lovely Easter break whatever you are up to.

xxx


----------



## Chloe889

That's fab news Pineapple   sorry you're feeling icky. Mine wore off at about ten weeks, similar time to when I stopped the progesterone!

I've been in tears this morning, no real reason other than being tired?! Ooh aren't hormones strange  

x


----------



## shadow2013

Hey chloe ... im now 26wks and although I'm sleeping better if I wake im awake till its time to get up and it's supposed to get worse now in the third trimester due to large bump!! Hey ho, it's a precious time and I wouldn't have it any other way with the journey we've had!! I have a dream geni  pillow and love it to pieces!!

Hazel .. glad your doing ok!

Pineapple ... exciting times!!

Katy .. re house move I think you'll be the Bert judge of how involved you can get, it'll be fine im sure hun!

Pixanne ... have you found your kitchen yet??

Well, im off again in the caravan to bridgnorth in Shropshire! Big family holiday, only came home from cromer in the can on Sunday so excellent to be away again so soon. And dh is treating me to a Samsung galaxy tab 4 in the easter sales - mainly coz he is getting a remote control  helicopter on Saturday! Love it when he rest overtime!

Hope everyone gets an easter egg!! Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Pineapple that is awesome  

Shadow have a lovely trip x 

Hope all you ladies have a fab easter weekend xxx 

We're off to a wedding tomorrow. Reckon af is going to show up just in time!!  She always does that when we get a wee hotel somewhere!!  Still looking forward to it tho.


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - that's amazing news. I'm so pleased for you!    Hope the sickness subsides for you soon xxx

Shadow - have a lovely holiday and enjoy the new galaxy tab. What a generous dh you have  xxx

Sunshine - how are you getting on lovely? Hope you have a fab time at the wedding xxx

Thanks ladies for your thoughts and advice on the moving situation. I think, realistically if we can book EC in for around the 13/07 and aim to move last weekend in August this should be enough time to recover from the cycle.  I've managed to bring our review forward a week so it's now on the 16/04. Hopefully this should mean we can aim to have EC early July if the clinic has availability.  Any later than this and I think we would seriously have to think about leaving it till September time.  Going to look into packing services aswell although not sure I'd be too comfortable with strangers going through my personal stuff  

On a completely different topic, I really don't know what's up with me at the moment but my sex drive has gone through the roof! I'm at CD26 and usually libido would be non-existent at this point but I can't get enough. I seem to remember this happening in December after my last miscarriage. Such a weird after-effect


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy - I remember having that after my first loss - take advantage while you can!!!

Shadow - enjoy your tablet and have a lovely weekend.

Sunshine - I hope you have a lovely time at the wedding 

I slept better lasts night - got through to 4.30am after doing some catch up in the day. 

DH is just putting up some new curtains in the nursery and I've been playing with baby bottles and steriliser. All rather premature but I feel better when I feel organised. To be fair the nursery has pretty much been ready for years   xx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hello,

Happy Easter everyone. Hope you're all having an enjoyable long weekend whatever you may be doing.

Pineapple, excellent news on scan. Really hope everything continues well for you. Interesting comment about the ginger, never knew that.  I'll be more cautious in future as ate quite a few ginger biscuits on last cycle.

Charmers, hope the house move went well. Hope ET on Tuesday goes well too.

Leanne, how are you doing? Hope you sorted everything with your priced items in your house and your enjoying looking at new things for your new home.

Katy, sounds like you've lots of support for when you move. Good to hear your follow-up is a week earlier.

Sunshine, how are you?

Pixanne, hope the kitchen is now all working.  I really admire how you're managing with so much upheaval. Hope you've had a bit of rest this long weekend.

Shadow, what a lovely gift from DH. Hope you're having an enjoyable holiday with family.

Dolphins, hope the appointment for your son goes well.  Sounds good that he's pulling himself up more consistently. I know your next treatment is a FET,  although notice your follow-up pointed to egg quality. I had the same response at my follow up so changing my supplements for a period of 3 months to see if things change. I really hope your FET is the one. To help your body prepare for it, could you look at having different supplements to support it?

Fraf, Chloe, Hazel, hope you're all well. Sounds like you're all getting the nursery ready or having lots of scans.

AFM, DH and I have booked a couple of weeks away and other treats between now and end of July.  We've not had a holiday for a while so looking forward to having time out.  I'm continuing with my Zita West supplements and added a boost one too, along with the DHEA. We're not even thinking about the next treatment although my head is thinking July or August depending upon how I feel and how the hormone levels are without taking the BCP beforehand. I've had a few more counselling sessions which are going well, I feel I've a lot to discuss so using the time to get everything off my chest to get a clear and positive mind.

Hope you're all doing ok.

DM
xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Happy Easter to you all!  Hope you've all had lots of chocolate! 

Katy, your timings sounds fine to me.  If anything it may help keep your mind off it a bit which can only help.

Dinky, glad to hear the counselling is helping. 

Chloe,  glad to hear you got some sleep.  I love sleep and don't get to do it enough! 

Pineapple,  fab news on your scan.  It's just lovely to hear. 

Leanne, I guess the good thing about selling all your stuff is you can buy all new in your new house!  Fun!

Helo everyone else. 

We've had a magic easter.  Yesterday my mum had the girls overnight for the first time so dh and I went to the theatre and for dinner then today we took the girls for an egg hunt in the woods and it was so magical.  My 3yo found a rabbit hole and shouted thank you for my eggs down it completely unprompted because she decided it was the Easter bunny's house.  So cute! 

X


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Just a quick post to say that I hope that everyone is having a good Easter (well if you can, if you have had a recent BFN).  

Anyway!  I hope that you can all have a relaxing Bank Holiday weekend.  

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

Hope you've all had a good Easter!

We moved house! Love my new place already even though lots to be done still!!

I've not had any wifi so sorry for lack of personals!

Well its ET day for us today! Waiting for the dreaded phone call to let us know if our little frosties made the thaw, then hopefully will be off to the hospital at lunch time.


----------



## Charmars

So one egg didn't survive, so now need to decide whether to defrost a third so we have a potential 2 to put back....so hard as don't want to have to go through this again, but then if it doesn't work and we do defrost another then we are only left with 1 for a third go .... Could really use a crystal ball about now!!


----------



## Katy_81

Hi charmers. Sorry to hear one of your embies didn't make it. Have you made a decision? Xx


----------



## Charmars

Yes we defrosted another so I am officially PUPO with 2 embbies safely tucked in!
OTD is 16/4 x


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations hun! Time to relax now and put your feet up xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Charmers - congratulations on being PUPO!!! 
Have everything crossed for you. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter
Will catch up with more personals tomorrow 
Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Congrats on being PUPO Charmars   

I hope you all had a great Easter? I ate far too much choc !!

x


----------



## Katy_81

Just did a load of personals and lost the post <cry>

Pixanne - glad you enjoyed Easter. Your little girl sounds very cute  x

Dinkyminky - pleased to hear you have booked yourself a holiday. It will be good to have something else to focus on. Glad the counselling sessions are going well too. X

Charmers - sorry missed your first thing this morning post. Gratz on the house move hun! My 'put your feet up' comment seems a bit pointless now lol. Don't overdo it though. My oh has already promised I can be 'House Move Supervisor' in August  x

Chloe - had a great Easter thanks. How about you? Know what you mean about eating too much choccie. Feel like I've put on a stone in chocolate! X

Pineapple - how are you hun? When's your next scan? X


----------



## Pixanne

Yay Charmers!  Congrats!  

Katy, I could eat them both they're so lovely.  I had a table of people tell me they were a credit to me when I took them out for lunch today. Nearly burst with pride!  They just show this process works and all the jabs and heartache is so worth it. 

Helo everyone! 

I am enormous suddenly!  Can't paint my toenails and exhausted!  

X


----------



## Dinkyminky

Charmers, congrats on being PUPO. Hope you can rest up a little although the temptation to get everything in its rightful place in your new home may see the 2 weeks fly by.

Take care all

DM
Xx


----------



## Charmars

Thanks for everyones comments!

I am trying not to fall into to the symptom spotting again, but I have had cramping on and off all day on the left of my uterus. I'm hoping the house sorting will keep my mind off trying to analyse everything!!


----------



## HazelW

Charmers! It's too early for symptoms one day after transfer! Now stop it. Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Thanks Hazel!! I'll consider myself told!


----------



## Pixanne

Urgh! Ladies!  Need to rant!  Our stupid neighbours have now started blasting their radio really loudly as soon as I take the girls into the garden.  I looked out the bathroom window and not only are they not even out there with the radio,  they've deliberately pointed it at our boundary fence and away from their house and garden! 

X


----------



## Chloe889

What on earth Pixanne - how annoying 😁 what age are they? Do they only put it on when your children go out? Is it worth approaching them? Just wondering if it might be for a different reason.. Last year we were recommended to use a radio to clear a bees nest! I've started to get the you're enormous comments, can't believe you've got so long to go, how many have you got in there - blah de blah! After a day of it on Easter Monday I asked DH if I should be worried - his response was - it's not your stomach you should be worried about, more like the size of your ass!!

Charmars - I hope all is going well with the house but that you can get some rest. I was the same re symptom spotting.. Is your transfer effectively a five day blast? 

Katy - I had a lovely Easter thanks, v busy tho running around after family and friends so it was nice to have some time with DH on Monday. We had our nursery advisory appointment at John Lewis. V exciting! Just trying to chose our all terrain pram now - Jane Strider v icandy all terrain, if anyone has any recommendations!!

DM - great to hear you've for a holiday to look forward to! I hope the counselling is continuing to go well  

My stomach doesn't seem to cope with excess sugar at the mo so a large thorntons white choc bunny did not do me any good ok Easter Sunday!! Finally feel as if it's settling down again. The delightful constipation is giving me ongoing grief but I'm finding a couple of tablespoons of Olive oil a day are easing that and more pleasant than lactulose. Baby is giving little kicks which is lovely reassurance   sleep is still an issue but having caught up with daytime sleeps over Easter I feel somewhat better (for now). I have had my first day of swollen ankles today! Hopefully just the heat and my new work shoes (nice to splash out on something other than ill sized maternity clothes  

I have a wedding in France next weekend, I'm wondering if we will make it after the air traffic issues of today :-/ finally got a dress that fits from asos, although at least a foot long?! Just pimping it up with a sash from Tiffany Rose..

xx


----------



## pineapple14

Afternoon ladies,

Hope the sun is shining wherever you are  

Chloe - lovely to hear about your kicks and pleased to hear you managed to catch up on a bit of sleep. not so good about the constipation and swollen ankles! Hope you have a great time in France and that you don't have any air traffic issues.

Pixanne - how random! were they upset about your building works and are attempting some form of revenge? are they still doing it? Hope not! 

Charmars - stop the symptom spotting!!! how are you feeling now, is time ticking away quickly enough? Hope house organisation is keeping you nice and busy  

Katy - I am alright thanks. time seems to be passing really slowly between scans though! How are you getting on? Have you confirmed your treatment dates over the summer?

Dinkyminky - well done on booking holiday and treats, sounds great. hope the supplements are working their magic and that the counselling continues to go well. It will be July before we know it  

Afm - I am now 8w2d and have one week to go until next scan. Time is going really slowly and i really need the reassurance that everything is still ok.  Nausea has reduced a bit but migraines are now daily - i can't do anything other than lie under a blanket for most of the afternoon and evening! I wanted to hold out until 12 weeks before buying any new clothes in case i jinxed things (i know its silly) but i am now living in one pair of tracksuit trousers and meetings for work are getting a bit tricky with trousers held together with hair bobbles so a couple of purchases might be needed!! I am struggling a bit with balancing being positive and not getting too excited yet. I want to be excited but I feel like its too early and I might jinx things if I take it all for granted. I am not sure after last time when i will feel more relaxed about it all - hopefully after 12 weeks. DH is being fab though, he is taking good care of me and is being v patient. I still can't go in the kitchen because of food smells so he is on full time cooking duty.
Sorry for long me blah.
xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - in fine thanks, the house is totally taking my mind off the symptom spotting! Although there aren't actually any symptoms to spot yet! Ha! 
I understand why you're cautious, but try and enjoy it hun and think postively!! 

Chloe - yes its a 5 day last, I'm now 3dp5dt and feel really well! 

How's everyone else??

I had my new sofas delivered today and they are so comfy!!! I'm going to love resting for the rest of the 2ww on these!!


----------



## pineapple14

Nice work Charmars - I am going to need a new sofa soon...the amount i am sat on it at the moment this is practically a permanent dip in it now!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello ladies x

Charmars congratulations on being PUPO!  V exciting xx 

Pineapple so lovely to hear how you are coming along X 

Hi everyone else hope you are well x 

Have a confession I was drawn back here tonight as had a real panic about infertility still being childless after six years ttc a mc and two failed cycles. Am in the house alone and it just hit me and I burst into tears. It just hurts so much sometimes I'm so scared our next cycle won't work the months will keep ticking by and our lives will continue to be highjacked by this blimmin ivf journey. I know my hubby is getting down with it all, it's affecting us searching for a house as we don't know how much deposit we have as who knows how much we will need for future attempts once our final nhs frosty cycle is used up.  If I was a normal woman I could just give my hubby children without all this stress and upset and we could just get a house without worrying about the future. I'm just losing hope for the thing I want most in the world. 

Sorry for the rant ladies feel like this is the only place I could share that xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - sending you lots of hugs.   This whole thing is so up and down. You are a normal woman and you are super strong.  You have a lovely strong frosty who is waiting for you so try to focus on that. It's tough for you and DH. Is there something you can do or organise that you can enjoy together and take a moment away from it all? A nice walk and lunch out? I know money is really tricky when you don't know what you need to budget. We decided to keep a bit aside and to then keep saving to make up the rest if we needed it. 

I hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better in the morning but don't apologise, you are not ranting and a good cry can be a massive relief as the stress builds up.
Xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Oh sunshine, sending you a big hug. Don't need to apologise, sometimes writing things down or talking to others helps. We're on this journey together and support each other in whatever way we can. It's totally normal to worry and think of the what ifs in a negative way. As pineapple has said, you've a strong frosty waiting to snuggle down when you're ready. 

Do you think it'd help you and DH to speak to a fertility counsellor?  I know my DH bottles things up and whilst I discuss the conversations I've had with my counsellor, he will join a couple of sessions too. 

I've cried so much since my last cycle and whilst it's been quite cathartic my mind is still not yet having the positive thinking for trying again; in all honesty the prospect of going through it all again scares me in case it doesn't work again.  When I'm on my own, my mind wonders and I find myself over analysing the whole situation. I hope with the counsellor I'll start to overcome this and be in a more upbeat frame of mind soon.

Be patient with yourself. As someone recently said to me "be kind to the mind"... try not to worry about the what ifs but look for the small joys that each day brings you and DH. Look at houses as a way of new beginnings as a family unit. To get through this journey having something else to look forward to and focus on can only help. 

I hope you have a good night's rest and feel a bit brighter tomorrow.

xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thank you so much ladies   I do feel better after a cry and sleep. 

We had our review on Wednesday that always tends to bring up feelings as we now have to think about trying again. And spent all of yesterday afternoon with my best friend and her wee girl in the park. I love her to pieces and we had a brilliant day but I reckon seeing all the other families and babies maybe didn't help. I also have a baby shower in start of May which am dreading to be honest but it's family so I v much want to support them and be there. All these things probably built up into a melt down!  

We are looking into testing for NK cells with Dr Quenby and NHS had agreed to give me the scratch. Hubby is really up for a full hearted natural attempt this month tho lol so we will try that first,  then next month NK cells,  following month scratch,  so will likely be July for frosty if we do follow that path. 

Pineapple we did see our fertility counsellor after the miscarriage in 2012. But I didn't really click with her and felt she was nosey and I felt very protective of our little lost angels and clammed up and didn't want to tell her anything!  Poor woman was probably just trying to do her job! But yeah we didn't click and she's still the nhs counsellor so don't reckon will go back to her. Can maybe see if we could find another one somewhere tho.
Thanks for the advice and good luck with upcoming scan   xx 

Dinky, I like your advice be kind to the mind. Sorry you've been crying so much but also good you are getting it out of your system    if you ever need to chat please pm me am on your side and can't wait til we all have our little ones xxxx glad you got a nice holiday booked with DH xx 

Chloe your dress sounds lovely x 

Pixanne your neighbours sound evil! X 

Dolphin hope you had a wonderful easter too x 

Katy hope you are well my lovely and dates are sounding good   xx 

Can't scroll any more!  

Have a great day ladies hope you pick a winner!  

Love x


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - glad you feel a bit better after a cry and a sleep. We were in a simular situation waiting to move and ttc, in the end we decided to move and hope that the ttc side would look after itself, I feel after 10 years and ttc we had out our lives on hold too much and so we but the bullet. Maybe you could try and see a different counsellor to talk everything through with? Hopefully you'll fall luckily trying the natural way this month!

Dinky - I hope you soon find yourself in a positive postion to try again, I think we are all scared it won't work, but it's times like this we realise how strong we really are. You've always got us to chat to when you are alone and the mind starts to wonder....

Afm - been at my God daughters 7th bday today, had such fun but does make me sad as I always think we should have a 7+ year old by now if we could conceive naturally, and how much younger our baby will be if we are lucky enough to have one. I am now 4dp my FET and feeling ok, I have had a headache the last 2 days and peeling a lot more but I know it's too early for any symptoms. Can I ask those of you who got your BFP, did you test early? Last time I waited till the  hospital appt and was so upset that it was a bfn I have decided to test at home this time. I also want the (hopefully) joy of poas at home and getting good news! Problem is those tests are calling me from the bathroom! I'll be 5dp tomorrow.......


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies 
sorry I've been quiet - no Internet recaption on holiday and then straight back to work!

Can't believe how much I've missed with new houses and sofas! Sound exciting!

My tablet is lovely thanks ladies-I love my hubby he is amazing and very supportive. We had a lovely holiday and seeing the family was great but we had a small mishap with the caravan when arriving on site and hit the gate leavin a metre long hole in the side of he caravan all the way thru to the inside! Just waiting for the insurance quote but expect it to be around £4k! 

My mum has started planning my baby shower ... all very exciting going esp now I only my have 12 was and 4 days to go and only 8wks 4gy left at work! Can't quite believe it now it's getting so close - I am however absolutely mahusive! My size 18 clothes are getting tight now and I'm usually a size 10/12!  GTT testing on Friday and then health visitor is coming for 2hrs A wk  Wednesday to check out the house.  Y step daughter is taking me to hospital for GTT as do is in court again!

sunshine ... plus don't be worried hun, everyone is different and not everyone can make this miracle naturally but it doesn't mean you're not normal.  It took us 6 yrs and 2 failed cycles, it's taken othe ladies 10 yrs and they've been successful,  you are a great lady and one day it will happen hunny xx

Charmers ... its really difficult to advise on  testing early - you can get a positive after 10 days so 5dp 5dt but it's rare and test dependent. Maybe the day before or the morning of the hospital test, the otd is given so you get the most reliable date as soon as possible. It's not long now!

sorry for lack of personals, I've had a couple of girlfriends round for takeaway and I'm pooped after work as well!

Hope everyone has a good weekend xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I am suffering with bleeding and physical pain in my abdomen at the mo. and I am not even on my period.  I have been to the Dr's, and he said that he think's that I am still just recovering physically from my last fresh treatment cycle, about 6 wks. ago now, and if in 2 or 3 wks. it still hasn't cleared up then I will need scan, and tests.   I am sincerely hoping that this won't be the case.  He did say to take painkillers, mainly Parecetamol, but I am, and these are not doing anything for my pain! ARRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH! Another cribe at treatment, I "hate" with a passion all the IVF/ICSI stuff, why can't we just be 'normal' women ladies! Anyway! Enough of me ranting, has anyone else had bleeding and bad abdo. pain as a result of tx, 6 wks. after they had treatment from a fresh cycle?  I would be interested to know.

We went to Lightwater Valley on Thursday, for my belated 40th Birthday treat, and it was such a good day, and the sun came out for us too.  I surprised myself too! I didn't know that I would have the nerve to go on the 'Ultimate' ride, and the underground rollercoaster at my age, as they do say 'you get more scared' when you get older, and I so 'loved' these rides when I was younger, but I did! I had the nerve to go on them, and got some pictures to prove it!

Anyway! Hope you are all keeping well.

Speak to you soon!


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - after my last fresh cycle I got swelling on my abdomen literally where my ovaries are, and tmi alert, my lady parts swelled. I had bad cramps too and this was about 6 weeks after, at first I didn't even think the IVF was anything to do with it, but then the hospital said it was, it stopped after about 10 days, I hope that helps xx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies, hope you had a nice weekend.

Charmars - my first cycle I didn't test early. this cycle my clinic did my HCG blood test a day early because I couldn't come in the next day. I did a HPT that morning but i also did a cheeky test on the day before that because it was a sunday and i was feeling miserable about it all! Had very faint line tho. So i tested 11dp3dt and then had HCG blood test in the afternoon of 12dp3dt. Not sure if that is any help?! Hope you are getting on ok and the days aren't ticking past too slowly.

Dolphins - Sorry to hear you are in pain. I'm afraid I can't help as not experienced it myself but hope things calm down quickly and you feel better soon. If you are worried, can you call your clinic or go to A&E? sending you big hugs, I know its the last thing you need.  
On the positive side, pleased you enjoyed your birthday treat, total respect to you for going on the scary rides !!

Shadow - omg, hope the caravan is fixable!! what a nightmare. Wow, baby shower time! Not long to go for you now - does it feel like time is going by quickly? 

Sunshine - hope you are feeling better. Its so hard sometimes meeting up with other peoples children and dealing with things like baby showers but at the same time wanting to support friends and family as well.  

afm - nausea has upgraded to being sick now. argh. oh well, hopefully its means there will still be a little bean in there at next scan on Friday.

Happy Monday ladies

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Just got back from a weekend away visiting my parents.  Lots to catch up on.  

Pineapple - the sickness (despite being unpleasant) sounds very promising. good luck for your scan this Friday  x

Charmers - how are you getting on hun? When are you planning to test? X

Dolphins - sorry to hear about the abdominal pains.  The fresh cycles really do mess our bodies up. I have to say I felt so much better with my FET. I'm dreading having to do another fresh cycle. Hope you start to feel better soon hun x

Shadow - glad everything is going well. The baby shower sounds very exciting  x

Sunshine - sorry for the delayed response but I hope you are feeling a bit better after your upset the other day.  It's just so unfair and it's hard for anyone else to understand.  We just have to keep trying and not give up hope.   I hope your review went ok. It sounds like you have a plan anyway which is great. Maybe we'll be cycle buddies again?  x

Hope the rest you ladies are well? 

AFM not much to report. We have our review on Thursday and hopefully should get a date for next cycle.  Have to say I'm not really looking forward to it like I did with my last two attempts.  I'm just struggling to find any hope within myself.  I'm convinced the same thing is going to happen. The thought of a full fresh cycle, and all the stress and pain that comes with it, with another chemical outcome just fills me with dread. Hopefully I'll feel better nearer the time. Just really tired of the process and the way it takes over our lives. sorry for the negativity


----------



## Charmars

I know you don't know till OTD but I'm sure this cycle hasn't worked, really feel like AF is due any moment, and I just have the sense it's not worked, trying to prepare myself for the worst.

OTD is Thurs but going to test tomorrow morning

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for the me post


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Good luck for Friday Pineapple, sorry to hear you've been sick but it's for the best of reasons   xx

Dolphins hope you feel better soon. I had an awful period after cycle but no additional bleeding when it was finally gone. Glad to hear you were on a more fun rollercoaster than the ivf one!  X 

Shadow thanks so much for the support x. Hopefully we will be successful next time like you    Can't believe it's just 12 weeks to go!   so exciting xx 

Charmars the 2ww is torture!  well done for holding off so far not long now. Got everything crossed for you   xx 

Katy big hugs and please don't apologise it's totally understandable to feel that way. It's a taxing process physically mentally and emotionally and it does take over things.  There is every chance next time will be your time and I hope so much it is. Thanks for the support and would be fab if we can be cycle buddies again. Third time lucky?  Xx 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies x 

Afm hubby is on his game determined to make it work naturally this month!  honestly we probably have about a 1% chance of it working. On the plus side because it's usually me who drives the treatment makes ttc decisions, monitors everything etc it's nice to just go with the flow and do what hubby feels this month.


----------



## Charmars

So I tested today at 7dpt and after 5 mins got a postive.....it's not as dark as it should be but its definately there. Just worried its fake as took 2 mins longer than it should to show, could that be down to testing early??


----------



## HazelW

Sounds hopeful Charmers! Maybe have another go tomorrow and see if it comes up faster? I didn't get anything until the day before my OTD and even then it was so faint I didn't tell DH (as well as partly because he'd forbidden early testing!).


----------



## Charmars

I have done another test and its definately positive this time, came up striaght away this time too! I'm not believing till the hospital confirm it Thursday though! X


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers - that great news! Keeping my fingers crossed for you this Thursday xx


----------



## pineapple14

Charmars - omg, so exciting!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you for Thursday         

Sunshine - Loving DH organising things for a change, and remember 1% can still happen! Have fun!  

Katy - hope your appt goes well on Thursday. At start of my second fresh cycle I felt really down about it but I felt more hope as the process started again. Are you using fresh DH sample as well? Dont worry, we will be there with you every step of the way!

hope everyone else is getting on ok

xxx


----------



## HazelW

Charmers, that's fantastic news!


----------



## Dinkyminky

Evening all,

Hope you're all well.  I've had a busy weekend with family celebrating Dad's birthday, a big one! He's had a great time with nearly 2 weeks of different events leading up to his big day. 

Sunshine, thanks for your kind words, I really appreciate it. Nice to hear your DH being positive and willing to try naturally with the hope it could happen. Always nice to have DH taking control when mainly its us managing the injections etc during a cycle. Have fun and enjoy!

Charmers, congrats on the positive result. Keeping everything crossed for you. Thank you for your kind words too.  I know I'm trying not to think too much about the next cycle on the basis my clinic see that it'll be my last with own eggs. For now I'm focusing on taking my supplements and talking things through here and with my counsellor. 

Shadow, hope the caravan won't take too long to repair. It sounds horrific.  Lovely to hear about plans of your baby shower.  I can't believe how quickly time is flying by.

Pixanne, hope you've had no more issues with your neighbours playing loud music when your girls are in the garden. Hope you're ok with pixie 3.

Dolphins, sorry to hear about the adominal pain and bleeding. Hope things are improving. I've not come across it before so can't advise. Take care. 

Pineapple, whilst I'm sure being sick can't be fun; but as Katy has said it has to be a promising sign that you've a strong one. Hope the scan goes well on Friday. 

Katy, hope your review goes well on Thursdayand they answer all your questions. Thinking about going again is daunting and for this reason I'm taking slower steps and will only consider going again around July if I'm mentally and emotionally strong enough and positive to believe it will work. I'm praying for both of us that it'll be our time. 

Leanne, how are you doing? Hope you're ok.

Sending you all hugs. 

DM
xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi ladies

Charmars - that's amazing news - the bananas are officially out     Good luck for bloods today but it sounds fantastic news.

Katy - I hope you're doing ok, it's very daunting after your experience but fingers crossed this will be your time. Have you planned anything different for this cycle? Are they doing the endoscratch?

Sunshine - that sickness is rough but hopefully not for much longer and it will all be worth it. I felt so rough in the early days but it became a distant memory after about week 11 when I stopped the progesterone.

Shadow - eek sorry to hear about the caravan. 12  weeks - wow time is flying! I'm 23
weeks yesterday.

Dolphins - that doesn't sound nice, I hope it all settled down soon. How's your little boy getting on? Your 40th celebrations sound fun - I'm such a wuss these days, you wouldn't get me near any scary rides.

Sunshine - going with the flow is such a great attitude. Something I struggle with! Awake thinking about work at the mo :-/

Dinky - sounds like you've had a fun time with your dad.

Hazel - how are you doing?

Leanne - any news from you or are you super busy with the house move?

AFM - sleep is still an issue and the constipation is horrendous but trying to go with the flow. Just had a particular busy few days as off to France for a wedding tmw. Was hoping to be able to cut off from work but we've had so much change recently with two people having left and job roles shifted that I feel we are in disarray! The joys..

Super excited for my baby and just want to make sure I can get the time off I need when he arrives! I feel a lot more relaxed in myself although still worry about something going wrong with my precious little one. I feel very blessed that we had the option of medical intervention to get us here. It was a journey but at least we were allowed on it and have been blessed with a quick successful outcome. 

x


----------



## Charmars

So im just back from hospital, I'm definetly pregnant! My blood results came back at 208 as well! I'm so Happy!


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!       So pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies

Charmers ... that is excellent news hun!!!    
Another miracle for the group xxx

Chloe ... bless ya, that's about the time constipation and heartburn hit me with a vengeance.  The doc was great and put everything on prescription for me, I find now I take lactulose everyday and most days Gaviscon  - they even gave me sachets to put in my handbag!! 

Sunshine ... sickness is horrible but there's a point to it - hormones getting stronger. Unfortunately mine has only subsided and I still get sick but I'd go thru this again to have our miracle!!

dm ... sounds like you've had hun celebrating your dad's birthday. I can't believe how time is flying!!

Hazel ... hope your doing ok my lovely

Leanne ... i hope the house move is going smoothly. 

Katy ... hope your review gives you answers and directions today, we're all here for you hun to help keep you going thru the rough times - it is possible xx

Dolphins. .. i had some rough periods between cycles with random bleeding,  it usually got back to normal ready for the next cycle!

sorry if I've missed anyone, 

Thanks for the concern over the caravan - insurance assessor has said thy will cover the repair or replacement side whatever we want which is nice! I'm suffering with sleeping again. Had a meltdown in the office and dh came and rescued me - too many high risk cases came in as I was trying to leave!! The joys of gtt testing tomorrow, thank goodness my step daughter is coming with me as dh is in court!

thinking of you all xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Can't stop but wanted to say Congrats Charmars - fabulous news                           
xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Wow that's some banana dance Pineapple


----------



## Katy_81

Evening ladies 

So we had our review today. I did manage to get answers to all my questions although they possibly weren't the answers I was hoping for.  With regards to the recurrent chemicals our consultant's answer was that it was probably due to chromosomal abnormalities in the embryos.  She said at this stage it was impossible to know if there were any other factors and their policy is that they won't investigate unless 3 losses have occurred.  Their investigations include checking for blood clotting issues and something else which I cant remember.  She did say that there are lots of areas of research into treatments but there's not enough scientific evidence to suggest that any alternative treatments work hence why they don't adopt them.  I suppose she's referring to the NK cell testing, genetic testing etc.  They also don't do the scratch.  She did say that she has known women to have two chemicals who then go onto have healthy pregnancies.

We also asked about the fresh vs frozen.  She talked us through DPs last SA results and the stats didn't look very good.  18 swimmers, 7 motile but 0% morphology! So basically none of them would have been viable.  We didn't realise this so it's obviously made us think twice about using the fresh.  The frozen stats were: count of 18 million, 78% motility and 2% morphology.  She did say we could go half and half but I'm not so sure about the fresh now that we know the stats. 

Anyway, this aside we have booked EC in for the 15/07 and start dR on the 08/06. Pleased with these dates. Just need to decide on the fresh vs frozen but leaning towards frozen.  The problem with that being that we won't be doing anything differently for this cycle.  Just have to hope that we were just unlucky and this next attempt will be different. 

Sorry for the massively long me post.  Will get some personals done tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Pixanne

A quick but huge congrats to Charmers!  Well done lady! 

I'll do personals tomorrow.  Been snowed under and also stressing about cow bag next door. 

Xx


----------



## Charmars

Thanks everyone!! Still can't believe it!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies,  not got much battery just a quick post to say...

Charmars!!!  Congratulations           so pleased for you xx 

Katy congrats on your new dates v exciting! Your review sounded informative xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello ladies, I decided to venture back here today after my BFN in November. It's great to see all the familiar names, made me smile, I have been wondering how you are all doing so I will read back through and have a little catch up.

*Charmars * I can officially give you your BFP dancing bananas which I have been dying to do all week!! 
     
    

afm ....So since our BFN in November, we took some time to enjoy Christmas and get back to 'normal'. Started a diet and fitness regime and completed 'Dry January' much to my surprise! I Lost 10 pounds, DH lost over a stone and by February we were feeling strong again and ready to get going with cycle 2!

Because of my miscarriages and failed 1st cycle, our consultant suggested that we firstly be tested for NK cell which we went ahead with mid Feb. After a 3 week wait we were told that the sample they took was too small to be analysed and so they needed to do the test again! Alternatively they suggested we could treat the test as 'positive' and go ahead with treatment for NK Cell. This was quite annoying as we had previously enquired if we could 'just take the treatment' anyway as a precaution rather than having to pay £600 for the test and we were told absolutely not. Clearly more interested in the money!!

At the same time we were informed that our clinic was being moved to Nurture Notts and our consultant was being made redundant! At this point we decided to look into other clinics and after much research we have now registered with CARE Notts. We then had a battle to get our NK Cell test fee refunded but they eventually agreed, and we now have our first appointment with CARE on 5th May. We will be starting all over again but from what I can gather, they have consistently good success rates particularly with unexplained infertility cases like ours, so we are feeling cautiously optimistic.

We have now been ttc for 12 long years so we are praying this is the right clinic and that they can work their magic for us 

In the meantime we are hard at work BD each month hoping by some miracle it might happen naturally.. we will be off again at the weekend! DH did make me laugh last month when he joked that he feels like a performing seal sometimes 

We are also just about to have a new kitchen which DH is going to be fitting! so at the moment I feel as though I am permanently covered in a slight layer od dust as we have had some walls knocked through and the dust just seems to keep coming from everywhere! Anyway, that's enough from me

Looking forward to catching up with you all again

Bridget xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

*sunshine and clouds* I know you posted this last week but I just wanted to say I completely understand that feeling, I have had a few wobbles myself at certain times of the month and keep getting that same panicked knot in my stomach with the uncertainty of it all and wondering if it will ever finally happen. It is unbelievable that we are all having to go through so much just to get what so many people can do in a heartbeat time after time and its doubly frustrating when some of those people are members of my own family and just take their children for granted.. anyway massive hugs to you  and I hope you are feeling in a stronger frame of mind today xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girlies,

Sorry for being awol- been a hectic few weeks with all the house buying and selling stuff. I've been so knackered that although i have been reading all your updates, I literally haven't had any energy to respond but have been thinking of you all!!! 

Firstly I want to say a HUUUUGGGGEEE  congrats to charmars!!                 
 I am so chuffed for you hunny. Gives us other ladies so much hope!!

Katie - great news on the scheduled dates! It will be here before you know it. Cfl are quite frustrating with the lack of testing. It's a bit annoying they won't test until 3 miscarriages. Effectively meaning if its all fresh cycles, the cost would be on us!! After my cycle this time, if it doesn't work, I might research QE and james Cook.

Shadow- I bet you were absolutely gutted about the caravan? I scraped my wing mirror the other week and was devastated... I can only imagine how you felt!! Great news that the insurance are gonna sort it out tho! How did the gtt test go? I remember having to test them in my last job. I loved seeing the pregnant ladies and babies

Chloe - how was the wedding? I hope the constipation has eased up and the sleep is getting better. Will be all worth it in the end 

Dinky minky- how you doing hunny? Your dads bday sounded so much fun! A two week celebration! Did you have much input in the planning? 

Sunshine - I hope you are enjoying the natural way!! It's great that hubby is driving ahead!! What's your next plan of action? 

Dolphins -big hugs honey. Hope you are feeling better and the pain and bleeding have stopped. 

Pixanne/hazel/pineapple - hope all you lovely ladies are keeping well. 

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone - can't
Scroll back any further. 

AFM - everything is hectic at the moment with all the house stuff. It's constant paperwork etc but it is all so exciting. Hoping to exchange contracts at the end of this month and move at end of May start of June. As for the IVF- I'm waiting on af which is due next week then I'll phone the clinic to see if I can be fitted in for a natural fet this month. 
Work has been manic and I'm constantly tired but it's keeping me busy which is making the time go quicker. In saying that, waiting for AF this month feels like forever!!

I went to a job the other night which had a little 4
Month old baby girl there. She was adorable. I was totally taken aback when the granny plonked her in my arms. She was sooo lovely! Felt so natural having a baby in my arms and couldn't stop myself thinking of the what ifs again. 

I've got the inlaws coming to stay tonight for the weekend. We will take them to see our new house tomoro- builders have just put the roof on! Yay!! Probably have a nice meal tomoro night. I'm so glad to have a weekend off. Just finished nightshift and boy what a long set of shifts it's been!! 

Must go now and do housework. 
Hope you are all well 
Big hugs xxx


----------



## Leanne5

It's only Bridget - great to see you again honey. Your comment about a performing seal made me laugh out loud.   great news that you got the money refunded but a stress you didn't need!! Hope you are keeping well. Can't wait to follow your journey again soon. Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Leanne5 you must be so excited about the new house, how wonderful. Fingers crossed for completion and exchange very soon. 

I hope af arrived quickly for you so you can crack on with your fet. Looking forward to following your next journey too   got everything crossed for all of us about to start our next cycles  

Lovely to hear from you Hun xx


----------



## Charmars

Can I ask those who have had a BFP, did you get mild tummy cramps in the beginning? My tummy has cramped on and off for days now, sure its nothing to worry about but thought I'd check!


----------



## Leanne5

Hi charmars, never had a bfp myself but having been reading on here for months... All the girls describe early pregnancy as a feeling as if AF is coming with cramps in tummy. It's absolutely normal Hunny. It will be all the ligaments etc stretching too xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi Bridget lovely to see you again  thanks for your kind words   back at you. Congrats on your fitness regime super impressive and great you have found a new clinic they sound fab xx. 

Leeanne   nice to see you too mrs how exciting about your house! Bet you can't wait to move in and see it all sparkly and new xx. Hope af comes soon and then onto the nat FET woop woop xx 

Charmars hope you are feeling ok, I don't remember either way from my bfp but like Leeanne says loads of women get early cramps xx. 

hubby and I are definitely enjoying ttc the regular way again!    got the double line on opk today so at least I'm ovulating!  we will see if we get very lucky xx


----------



## pineapple14

hello ladies, sorry i have been absent, things have been v busy with being sick and with DH's 40th big family do on sunday!

sunshine - good to hear you sounding chipper. Got everything crossed for you.  

Charmars - yes, i had tummy cramps and a bit of spotting for a few days. It settled down but i keep getting tweaks and twinges every now and again. As leanne said, its ligaments stretching and good stuff like that  hope you are feeling good. 

Leanne - so exciting everything is speeding ahead with the house, bet you can't wait to get in there. hope you had a nice weekend with your in-laws - did you get to show them the house? i remember going to see my house when it was mid build, really exciting to to see it develop over the weeks, just for you! hope AF shows up quickly so you can get booked in asap for FET.

Bridget - welcome back, its good to hear from you. sorry to hear you have had problems with your tests, sounds like a good plan to go with your new clinic and i am very impressed with your health and fitness regime, i hope it makes all the difference for you. Good luck with the kitchen installation!

Katy - great to hear you have dates booked in. sorry about the SA results, can you get DP to top up his vits or try anything else? Will you be able to pick which sperm to use on the day of your EC? When my DH had his op they said they would check what they found first and if it was ok but not great they would thaw some of the DS and do half and half or go fully with DS if if wasn't viable. They said the same when we used his frozen op sample. As it happened I didn't have many eggs in both cycles so we went 100% with DH sample but you had a bumper crop last time so if poss maybe don't make a fixed decision until you see what happens on the day?

shadow - what gtt test? hope it went ok  

chloe - how was the wedding in france? maybe you aren't back yet!

pixanne - sorry to hear neighbours still being a problem. last thing you need!

hello everyone else, hope you are getting on ok.

Afm - I am pleased to report that 9w2d scan went well and embie (still calling it that!) is now 1 inch and looks very human, amazing. we could see the brain and teeny tiny fingers and when dr poked around a bit it was jiggling around and waving. Clinic have signed us off over to nhs now. eek. have just 8 more days of   jabs which is a massive relief. Sadly they have extended the tummy jabs and pessaries for another 7 weeks but hey ho. Being sick morning noon and night which is not working well with trying to remember my name or to do anything productive at work but i am beginning to feel i might just be allowed to be excited. DH just has a big grin on his face. Clinic said it was ok to tell people if we wanted so we told rest of family yesterday who were all super excited. Beginning to feel a bit real now  

hope everyone is having a happy sunny monday

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Pineapple,  Aw lovely news on your scan and only three weeks until your 12w scan.  Have you told anyone yet? 

Leanne,  how exciting having your new house!  Did your buyer buy all your stuff in the end?  Are you shopping like mad? 

Bridget,  welcome back!  Your nk tests sounds like a nightmare.  Sounds like a good decision to change clinic. 

Charmers, yes the cramping is normal for bfps. Sometimes for me it was so strong I was doubled over!  I had spotting with dd1 and four scary bright red bleeds with dd2 but nothing this time that I can remember. 

Sunshine,  lovely to hear from you. 

Katy, good to hear you've got options with the sperm.  Can dh provide a sample on the day and if it's not good,  they defrost some? 

Shadow,  how was your GTT?  If you come back borderline,  make sure they test you again. 

Chloe,  how are you doing? 

Hello everyone else. 

Afm, blood sugars have been steadily going up so I've now started metformin therapy which means I spent pretty much all of last night on the loo!  It really upsets your stomach.  

Next door are still being a pain. They're not there today so it's gloriously quiet and lovely in our sunny garden. 

Dd1 came up to me this morning and kissed my bump!  I nearly cried!  

X


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - how exciting, you can start to get excited now for sure! I am gald we arent too far apartm nice to have simeone on this forum who is nearer to me in terms of due date! Although I am  weeks behind you but not too long in the grand scheme of things!

Pixanne - glad the neighbours are out for the day, enjoy the peace! Hpow sweet your little one kissing your bump!!

shadow - I am ignorant, what is a GTT?

Itsonlybridget - good to see you back on the boards!!

Sunshine - good luck ttc, great news your ovulating, I have everything crossed for you!!  

Thanks to everyone for my dancung bananas!!

AFM - I am back at work after my 2ww, feels really strange, since I was last at work I have moved house and am now pregnant! I am in limbo at the momebnt as only 4w3d and so dont 'feel' pregnant, dont have any symptims other than a twitchy eye, tummy cramps and a bit tired. Got my bloods Thurs so can see if levels are rising then will be booked in for my 7w scan, fingers crossed!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks ladies, it's nice to be back amongst familiar peeps   I have looked at the May/June board which is probably where we will slot in for starting our 2nd cycle but it's not the same as being here!!

Had an email out of the blue from CARE Notts to confirm they have now received my notes form the previous clinic. I have to say that was a nice surprise and gives a good first impression, their admin has been spot on so far.

I have been hearing more good things about this clinic and success stories which gives us hope  

I will get round to some personals later in the week. Hope you are all ok today

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Evening ladies

Itonlybridget - lovely to have you back with us! Sounds like you have had a bit of a carry on with your former clinic but hopefully now your new clinic should be better. I have also heard good things about the Care clinics.  Have you got your treatment dates yet? I will probably be a few weeks behind you.  I really hope this is your time x

Charmers - good luck for your bloods on Thursday. 4 weeks is very early so I wouldn't worry about the 'not feeling pregnant'. I was chatting with my friend the other day who said that she didn't get any symptoms till at least 6 weeks.  X

Pixanne - what a nightmare you must be having with those neighbours. Hope your stomach ache settles soon.  Such a cute thing for your dd1 to do  x

Pineapple - I am so happy for you, that's great news! So exciting that you've told your family now. I bet they were over the moon. 

Sunshine - how are things with you hun? good luck with trying naturally this month hun. X

Leanne - hope AF arrives for you on time so you can get on with your natural FET. I know what you mean about CfL. It's frustrating although I think the 3 miscarriage protocol is pretty standard. At least if we miscarry again next time we can hopefully get to the bottom of it and will still have 1 funded cycle leftover. X

AFM with some treatment dates now set in stone I'm definitely starting to feel a bit better about our next cycle.  We just need to decide on the frozen vs fresh.  (Pineapple/Pixanne - thanks for your advice on this) the clinic said they are flexible and are quite happy to go half and half if we decide that's what we want to do.  I think I'm just worried that by using the poor quality fresh we actually might have a worse outcome. But the other thing weighing on my mind is if DPs frozen sample has a high Dna fragmentation rate due to his illness at the time which might be causing the chemicals.  I really don't know. I just wish I knew what the issue was. Perhaps there is no issue and we've just been unlucky. It's enough to make your head explode lol  Well at least we don't have to decide till just before EC. Love to all xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Katy81 yes it's been a bit of a nightmare with the old clinic but looking forward to our first appointment with CARE. I have no idea when treatment will start as they probably want to do the NK cell test again and that has to be done at a certain point in the cycle. There could also be further tests that they suggest following the outcome of the initial ones on 5th May so you could be starting treatment way before me Hun.

I know what you mean about feeling frustrated with not knowing what the issues are, how on earth are we meant to make some of these decisions!! Lol. I guess we can all only go with our gut instincts. 

I look forward to following your journey and wish you all the luck in the world  

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Just a quick one from.me tonight as I'm absolutely worn out after another sleepless night of being kicked all night log and work followed by shopping!!

Gtt is a glucose tolerance test as im at risk of gestational diabetes - I get my results in the morning. It turned out to be quite traumatic as the final blood test took 5 attempts to obtain. 3 bruises and a blown vein later they completed the test 40 mins loner than necessary! My step daughter was lovely tho bless her.

So nice that were all still here for each other no matter what, and that everyone is finding a way forward xx

I'll hopefully be more with it tomorrow and update you on the gtt results xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Yaaaay we're back on!!!! Happy Friday everyone, hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend xxx


----------



## Leanne5

It's been like losing a limb not being able to speak to you girls!!! 

Felt like the site was down for an eternity!! 

How's everyone doing? 

My af came yesterday so I rang clinic. Typically they want to scan me next Friday (day9) but I am in Ireland for my dads 50th. I was absolutely gutted as they said I would have to wait until next month now. However, 5 mins later they rang me back and said they had been discussing it. They are gonna scan me on Tuesday 5th may (day 13) and decide from there. If I've already ovulated then it's too late to start this month. If I haven't ovulated then I can start the natural fet. Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## shadow2013

Wahoo!!!!!!

Wow ive missed you all sooo much!!

This week has been a hard one, my back is absolutely agony carrying around nearly 2 stone extra. However, midwife up date - I don't have gestation diabetes but I am anaemic. On iron tablets which should also help with my ridiculous breathlessness! I also have a referral for the obstetric physio to help my back. They forgot to send my anti d injection so back on tuesday, whooping cough jab isn't fun, I now have a dead arm!!

My bump is actually big - measuring 3wks bigger than it should, so if the next measurement is not consistent then ill be referred for a scan. Got all excited that I'd get a scan on this measurement but not quite!! Hey ho.

Health visitor is lovely and is very happy with our plans and the house etc which is a relief!!

Leanne ... i feel your frustration hun, I hope it works out this month... pom poms are at the ready!

Itsonlybridget ... its a rare event when friday is our shift works out to monday to friday and we can look forward to the weekend as well!! Off shoe shopping tomorrow as my feet have grown - any excuse!!

Happy weekend everyone xxxxx


----------



## Charmars

Hey everyone!

I have hated this site being down, missed you guys!

Leanne - good that they are trying on this cycle Hun, hope you haven't ovulated when they test so you get started earlier

Shadow - hope the iron tablets help, sounds like you gave a big baby growing nicely, my cousin just had a baby girl, was told all along she was measuring 3 weeks bigger and her last baby was 10lb 5 so they said she was in for a big one, then she had a beautiful baby girl weighing 7lbs! Just shows they don't always get it right!

Afm - my seconds blood tests were great at 3500, up from 208 a week earlier, got my scan on 4/5 and then my midwife appt has just come for 7/7! Feeling more real now! 

Working tomorrow, then shopping with my friend!


----------



## pineapple14

Thank goodness we are up and running again!

Charmars, congrats on the blood tests. Great news. Exciting to have your appts all booked in. We aren't too far apart which is really nice  

Shadow - sorry to hear you are needing meds etc, great that they seem to be supporting you where you need it tho. Enjoy your shoe shopping!

Leanne - fingers crossed things go ahead for you this month   

Afm - only a few days of my gestone jabs left, I am so excited. Still being super sick throughout days DH now night but hey ho. Have my first midwife app on 11th may. Been staying with my sister this week, have tried on a big bag of her mat clothes so lots of things to get me started which is great. Been looking after her three kids today - am absolutely pooped, I think I will be asleep tonight before they are!
Hope you all have a fab weekend
Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hooray!! Back up and running again. Missed you ladies 

Leanne- got my fingers crossed for your natural FET. How long is your cycle normally? Mine was 33 days last month and I think I ovulated around day 18/19. I reckon you'll be ok. Good luck xx

Shadow - sorry to hear you're in a bit of discomfort with your back. Still, all very exciting though and not that long to go xx

Charmers - great news on the bloods. Its lovely that it's now worked for you and Pineapple. Hopefully the rest of us ladies will follow shortly. Xx

Pineapple - so glad things are progressing well for you.  The sickness shouldn't last too much longer hopefully xx

AFM feeling pretty good at the moment.  Just booked a few days away Glamping in Northumberland!!!  It's going to be the end of June so just before I start stimms which I think should be fine. We're staying in a thing called a Yurt. Looks well posh!! Should be a nice few relaxing days. Can't wait   

Happy weekend to all. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Charmars

Hey! Hope you are all having a great weekend!

Can I ask a question, I am torn with having caffiene. I have been on decaf tea and no coffee since tx started, but I really enjoy a coffee at the weekend. Did you give up caffiene once you got pregnant, or have you still had it? My mum thinks I am being stupid and that I should have a coffee if I want one, but I read it can cause miscarriage and so I daren't! I have even limited the choc intake!


----------



## Chloe889

Hello ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL - was in France til wed and struggled to get online a few times.

Charmars - fab news re your hormone levels   re caffeine I've not touched coffee/ tea. I know decaf isn't quite the same but it's just peace of mind for me. I did have a diet coke and didn't sleep at all that night so guess it's made me super sensitive now  . Re the pains, I remember a lot of aches and they would really panic me, still do actually.

Bridget - great to hear from you! The clinics in Nottingham all seem to have a good success rate. I was nurture which was convenient for me as was based in QMC hospital and I'm there for my calcium tests so preferred that. They've moved since. 

Katy - half an half sounds like a good option. Will they be in two incubators - maybe that will help them monitor how the cells divide and give a better idea of a viable embryo? Your yurt break will be fun, I looked at those for my hen. We ended up in a big rent but it had a log burner and loo - a much nicer way to camp  

Leanne - I hope all is going well with the house? I think snuggles with babies really help our maternal hormones kick in. Typical re timing for your scan. I remember that being half the frustration with IVF dates but great that they called back and fingers crossed you will still be within time.

Pineapple - great news on your scan!!! How lovely to see your baby wriggling   sorry about your sickness. I remember being so rough until 10 weeks. It coincided with stopping the drugs. Hopefully you'll be feeling so much better soon but just embrace it and tell yourself it's all for a fab end gain. How exciting re the maternity clothes. 3 kids.. I bet you're shattered!

Sunshine - I hope you're enjoying getting jiggy  

Shadow - I hope your back is Ok? I'm getting measured next week. I wonder if I will be big too. I feel like punching the people who keep asking me if I'm having twins  

Pixanne - I took metformin for PCOS in the past, I remember the gastric issues weren't great. I always made sure I took it on a little food. I think they say take it before you eat tho :-/ sorry about your neighbours, is it easing at all?

AFM - had a fab time at the wedding. And enjoying some time with DH. We walked a lot and managed to get some sunbathing and swimming in. DH upgraded us to a suite so had a lovely space to enjoy on the one day it rained all day. There was a jacuzzi bath, I was worried about the bubbles being so noisy for baby and I made him have it cooler than usual   i was happy to go to bed at 11pm most nights and leave DH to enjoy some nights out with the rest of the wedding party. I even slept!!!! We had the most amazing darkened room as a result of the electric shutters - it was brilliant, you had no idea whether it was 1am or 9am when you woke up which really helped me to just relax and soon fall back to sleep.

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone?

xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies.

Chloe ... it'll be interesting to see how you measure - would this be 25 or 28 wk? Sorry I can'rememberhow close we are. My back has eased up slightly today as I've done nothing which is nice. Well except go shoe shopping - 2 new lovely pairs of skechers! 

Charmers, bus guidelines say you are allowed limited caffeine which is 200 units I can't remember mg or g. Which they say equates to a costa equivalent coffee and a chocolate bar. I find I can't have caffeine after 3rd coz it affects my sleep and brings on heartburn. So enjoy a coffee at the weekend hun, I have been, you could always swap chocolate for coffee .... 

Pineapple, so exciting to have your first midwife app booked! Make sure you get all the gift packs for the amazing advice and offers! 

Time for bed for me now tho, night ladies xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies missed you when the forum was down x

Shadow sorry to hear about your back, breathlessness and the evil jags! Nice that your step daughter is being a good support and sounds like you have a brilliant baby girl growing in there   xx 

Chloe the wedding and your room sounded fab how sweet of your hubby to upgrade.  glad you had a lovely time x

Charmars l had given up the coffee when cycling but have relapsed between cycles!  maybe go with your gut mrs if you are feeling you should hold off and do so at least you won't be giving yourself a hard time about it x 

Katy loving the glamping with DH   I've always wanted to do that X 

Pineapple congrats on stopping the jags soon woop woop x. Hope your nausea clears up soon for you x

Leeanne fingers crossed for later ovulation for you   xx

Charmars super exciting that things are progressing good luck with the scan   xx 

Pixanne how are you doing xx 

Hi to everyone else x 

AFM it has been a fun month of trying the old fashioned way!  we have dtd on cd8, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 20, 21, 22. Got a positive opk on cd15 so maybe ovulated cd16 or 17? Today is Cd24 and I had a bit of browny red blood when wiped and feeling mild af symptoms. 2ww is torture every month ivf or not!  More than likely af on the way but has been a fun month. 

We're also house hunting and I hope we get something soon. We have bid on six houses now and been outbid at closing date each time. We live in glasgow and are looking in a v desirable area near Glasgow but more on the outskirts in the nice countryside. It also has the best public schools in Scotland so the competition is crazy. Off to see another one today fingers crossed it could be ours. Maybe if we had a proper nest I will feel more settled and the baby will come 

Have a great weekend all 

Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Morning ladies!! Hope you have all had a lovely weekend

*sunshine and clouds * We have been ttc the old fashioned way too and I am on cd18 today. Fertility monitor peaked at day 17 which is generally a good sign of a 'normal' cycle. With all 3 times I fell pregnant, it was with a peak on day 17 so fingers crossed, although it would be a bloody miracle if I'm honest lol. I get brown spotting when I wipe a couple days before af due too, sounds like we have similar cycle patterns. Hope the house viewing went well yesterday xx

*Katy81* We have been looking at glamping too and I really fancy staying in one of those yurts, they look great! The problem at the moment is not knowing what will be happening with test dates etc. Hope you have a great time, you'll have to let us know what your 'yurt' was like 

*Chloe889* I have been hearing lots of good reports about the Notts clinics which is great to hear. They won't have far to go to be better than my last clinic! BCRM Burton were pretty dire looking back and it's annoying that we wasted our only NHS funded cycle with them, but hey ho, with hindsight and all that! Glad you had a lovely relaxing time at the wedding and I'm sure baby enjoyed all the bubbles in the Jacuzzi 

*Shadow* Sounds like you are suffering with your back bless you, hope they can do something to ease that for you, it can't be much fun. It will all be worth it in the end 

*Leanne * Typical that your dates have crossed with your weekend away, sod's law! Fingers crossed they are able to get you started this month and you won't have to wait.

*Charmars * One week to go!! 

AFM Had a lovely weekend, spent it mainly dress shopping for a wedding we are going to next weekend! DH got roped into coming with me and I ended up with 2 new dresses and a new handbag! Bonus lol. Then we stopped off for lunch at a lovely little pub and sat outside in the sunshine, followed by an afternoon in the garden yesterday soaking up a few more rays! Well deserved relaxation. 
I am now into week 3 of my T25 workouts which is another one of Shaun T's Insanity DVD's! It actually great as only 25 mins a day and I have been able to stick at it. I have banned myself form the scales as they just depress me, but I am really starting to notice the change in my body already which is spurring me on. I want to be as fit and healthy as possible ready for this next cycle 

Our first appointment with CARE Notts is a week tomorrow  

Have a great week everyone xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hello ladies! 

Bridget, my dh does the Sean T workouts and I plan to hit those post baby!  they do seem to work quickly.  

Sunshine,  fingers crossed the traditional methods works for you.  At least it's fun!  

Katy, your glam ping sounds fun.  I want to do something like that with our girls.  They'd lover it. 

Chloe, Oooh jacuzzi.  Lucky you!  We're off to Paris this weekend - can't wait! 

Shadow,  the joys of the third trimester!  I must say,  I'm a lot bigger this time and already huffing and puffing getting up and down to change dd2 and clear up toys. 

Leanne, sod's law re your dates.  You just have to be philosophical and go with it 

Charmers, how are you doing? 

Hello to anyone I've missed! 

Afm, consultant and diabetes team appointment tomorrow.  They *might* scan.  I hope so - I love seeing baby!  Now on two metformin tablets and on the whole,  blood sugar is behaving.  We're off to Paris this weekend.  My mum is having the pixies for two nights!  Woo! We're going to the Moulin Rouge on the Sat night and the rest of the time,  we'll just mosey about. 

X


----------



## Charmars

Pixanne - hope you get to see the baby again tomorrow on the scan, Paris sounds great, have a great weekend!

Itsonlybridget- I've done t25, it's tough but great isn't it! Think I'll be doing once baby arrives to tr and get in shape again! Good work on the dress shopping! Hope you have a good time at the wedding!

Sunshine - I agree with your comments about moving home, we were in our old home for 11 years and to be honest I never thought we would move as I loved the house. But since we have moved I have found that little things have changed, like my eating habits, I was finally able to shift the last stubborn 7lbs and of course the ivf worked, I think the change can help, good luck finding your dream home. 

Chloe - France sounds amazing, sounds like you caught up on lots of sleep!

Katy - glamping sounds amazing! You'll have to let us know how you get on and if it's worth trying!

Afm - had a bad day yesterday, work was stressful so I was awake from 1am worrying about it all, then as  had no sleep felt jet lagged and hung over all day. Was even sick at work, taken today off as worried the stress will cause me to miscarry. Im still don't have any real symptoms, but I am finding some foods make me feel a bit strange, not queasy but just feel like I would be sick if I ate them! Going to Portugal this weekend then got my scan Tuesday, I have a horrible feeling the scan won't be good, but suppose everyone feels that way after the journeys we have had to get this point. 
Glad it's a nice bank holiday weekend this weekend!


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers, the queasy feeling that the idea of some foods give you is my usual symptom!  With dd2, the idea of eating anything white disgusted me.  I couldn't even make mash for dd1! This time,  it's fish.  I lover fish and we eat loads normally,  but I haven't been able to even have it in the house since about 4W.  Try not to worry about your scan,  the signs are good.  X


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies sorry I've been missing in action been so busy.  We redone the whole house.  We were going to move but decided on an extension kinda wishing we extended now as it feels like we've been in a mess for so long lol but our new kitchen is nearly done then it's just little jobs.  Then I might start buying stuff for miracle bump hey and be actually ready for their arrival so far I have only purchased a baby bath nappies wipes and a room thermometer lol.  26 weeks and 3 days now my best friends pulling her hair out cause I've not got anything but I'm still scared if I'm honest.  The older you are the more stories you've heard.  
Anyway how is everyone?  Have we had any good news since I was last on? Xx


----------



## Charmars

Fraf - Just cos I like writing it I am happy to say I got my BFP!! I am 5w6d and have my scan Tuesday!!!


----------



## fraf77

Oh Charmers that's woderful news congratulations I'm so happy for you 👏👏👏👏 😃👶🍼 Brilliant xxxX


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Shadow - I'm week 25 today   midwife appointment tmw - it will be good to hear what my measurements are. So sorry to hear about your back, that sounds rubbish. Guess that's another thing to look forward to! I went to pregnancy Pilates last night, it was tough! Hoping that will help strengthen my core. I have always done yoga so Pilates is new for me. The squats weren't easy! 

Pixanne - enjoy Paris - that sounds lovely. I've never been to the Moulin Rouge but hear it's a great experience..

Fraff - good to hear you're doing well. Get shopping, it's fun!

Charmars - I hope Tues goes well. I'm sure it will.. I was super nervous so don't worry it's totally normal.. The only time I really felt I relaxed was when I started to feel baby move. Sorry to hear about the work stresses but so pleased you are putting you and baby first. Now is your time!

Bridget - that insanity dvd is so tough!! DH bought it and he had done it all of about 4 times  

Sunshine - fingers crossed for some good news your end!! Could that be an implantation bleed, I noticed that with my previous pregnancies  

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hello ladies

fraf. .. glad to hear the house is coming on - it'll be good once it's finished.  Get shopping hun time will start to fly by now - enjoy your miracle bump!!! 

Chloe I hope your midwife app went ok. I tried a pregnancy plates dvd and got no where with it as it's just too hard, definitely recommend a gym ball as it helps get baby in the right position for delivery. The natural birthing company do one with pre and post natal exercise.

Bridget ,friends do the insanity dvd and I've avoided it as it sounds insane!

Charmers , still on cloud nine?

Pixanne ,  hope your consultants app went well and enjoy Paris! 

Hello to everyone else, I can't scroll further back, hope your all ok!

Afm, got on well with the obstetric physio - my lower back muscles aren't working and upper back muscles working too hard, my horizontal tummy muscles have moved too far away from my vertical muscle so I have to be very careful not to lie down or get up normally have to do everything sideways! I will need physio post baby and may need crutches to help my back but for now I have gym ball exercise and hydrotherapy every Tuesday till babY's born! 

Very very tired still but enjoyed a nice nap thus afternoon,
xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Shadow

sorry to hear about your tummy muscles - that happened to my sister in law- she didn't notice until after second baby. It is good that they are doing something for you..

All went well with midwife today thanks - she didn't listen to the baby's heartbeat. Is it because I said that I feel kicks? She measured my uterus - I am on the higher end of the scale - 80% percentile I think but better to have a big baby than a small?! She didn't seem too bothered.. I did ask about weight gain - I have gained one stone and 8 pounds, she said that is quite a lot for 25 weeks and that I should have crackers instead of biscuits. I wouldn't say Ive had that many biscuits until this week!!

I am getting cravings for coco pops lathered in cream though the last couple of days  . I probably need to check my calcium levels again.

I have a gym ball - hoping to use it for birth. My pregnancy yoga teacher has showed us some tips for using it..

xx


----------



## pineapple14

Afternoon ladies,
Sorry i have been absent - been struggling to look at computer screen so been limiting myself to work stuff  

just had a quick skim through and its looks like its all go with everybody and lots of lovely treats and trips happening which is awesome.

shadow - blimey, make sure you take it easy. I have had lower back issues since i was 19 so i completely sympathise. hope the gym ball and hydrotherapy work for you. I was thinking about joining some kind of water-based class for a bit of relaxation, on my to do list!

chloe - congrats on 25 weeks, and great news on your midwife app - can't help re. listening to heartbeat and baby size but if mw is happy then i guess that its all good. Re. your previous post, once you have got into pilates hopefully you will love it. its funny, you wouldn't think there would be a massive difference between doing pilates and yoga but i have been doing pilates for 15 years or so and i have tried yoga a couple of times and found it v uncomfortable, must be how the muscles are worked! i am waiting to restart after 12 week scan, have noticed the difference in core and posture not doing it for the last few months.

Fraf - good to hear you are almost there with your house. are you pleased with it all? I don't know when you start to relax having been through this process. I finally looked through my sisters mat clothes and have started wearing some of them - i have been too big for my own trousers etc for a couple of weeks but was worried i would jinx the process if i looked at mat clothes too soon. Do bits and pieces when you are feeling happy and confident about it all i guess and tell your friend to chill out  

pixanne - hope you have a wonderful time in Paris. 

charmars - going off food - big symptom! i am living on cheesy pasta and plain pizza at the moment. vegetables won't stay down and everything else i just can't bring myself to eat. I am usually a major tea and coffee drinker and cake eater   but since bpf i just don't want hot drinks generally but in particular tea and coffee and also puddings and cakes. my husband was genuinely a bit disturbed when it first happened!
sorry you have not slept well. hope you can get some sun and recharge your batteries in portugal (very jealous) and enjoy the thought that there is a little person in there waiting to be scanned when you get back. Try not to worry (this coming from someone worrying about 12 week scan!)

Bridget - super impressed with the workouts, nice job. v exciting about the dresses and bag and lunch out, sounds like a fab day. hooray for fab days!! hope your app goes well, keep us informed.  

sunshine - hope the house visit was good, sending positive house buying vibes your way....    

shadow - ooo, thanks for the tip. My sister said i would probably get a big info pack - do i need to ask for the offers etc or does that come as part of the package. I do love a voucher and freebie!

leanne - keeping fingers crossed for you for the 5th.  

Afm - I had my first   jab free morning today. It was great and such a relief to stop them. just 5 more weeks of the other meds now. yippee! I still being sick 5+ times a day but am hoping that will start to reduce. Impatient waiting for my scan, time seems to be going at snails pace at the moment. Earlier in the week DH gave a me beautiful scarf and dvd boxset as a pressie for getting on with my jabs without moaning (too much) - was actually quite teary as its poor old him that has had to look at and jab my   at 7am each morning across a period of 6 months so its him that probably deserves a pressie! 

Anyway, its good to check in with you ladies. I hope you all have a lovely sunny bank holiday weekend. xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Pineapple ... midwife gives you the first pick which gives you the voucher for the next pack ech pack gives you vouchers and samples. Sign up with Emma diary and thenew you get more packs and £200 argos vouchers to help with bigger items. All the supermarkets will give you offers after signing up, mamas and papas give you £5 gift card, vertbaudet give you £15 off free postage and a changing bag, boots give you heaps too! Your baby club is another good one to join. Well done on the injections bet it feels good! I couldn't do cake or tea till after 12wks but now cake and tea during the morning and the odd coffee in the afternoon!

Chloe ... I didn't get measured at 2 was but did get the job monitored - nus guidelines appear to be loosely followed! I don't know what the 80th centile is, my bump measured 31cm at 28 wk which was over the chart Max limit.  I had gained the same as you at 25wks and got told it wasn't a problem,  everyone is different and if appears to be bigger due to treatment, if your a healthy weight pre pg then it's not a problem. Even physio said 2St at 30wks was not worrying. .. its about a lb a wk from now so that means I'm predicted to gain 2st 10 lbs!


----------



## pineapple14

Wow, shadow, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Pixanne

Quick one ladies, anyone else waking up choking on vomit? I did have a glass of champagne tonight but it can't be that surely


----------



## Chloe889

Oh no Pixanne - sorry to hear that   hope you've managed to get some rest. I wouldn't have thought one glass of champers would do that but it is a strange old time! I've not been too bad on the heartburn front but any signs at night and I have a mouthful of my trust bedtime banana on my side table.. I think the magnesium is supposed to be a natural antacid and it sometimes helps to have something in your gullet to block anymore acid.

My complaint is still the constipation. The olive oil and bran had been working well but I forgot the olive oil for a day and probably had too much bran and yesterday, well.. Can childbirth be much worse..!!!!

Shadow - great money saving tips. I must have missed those before - I've just downloaded the vouchers, there was one for new mums and one for new families. Can you literally collect both from boots/ argos on the same day?

I think the midwife said I was 26cm. I've always been quite heavy and wasn't the higher end before embarking on IVF (10stone 10) I've varied in the past but whilst always within good BMI I should really have been 10 stone 7. I'm now 12 stone 5 at 26 weeks. I've been avoiding jeans and boots and anything that squeezes my body - preferring stretchy skirts/ dresses albeit it's gone a bit blooming cold again.. I do feel as if I've grown out of the bra again which is a bit depressing as the last one was purchased less than a month ago and I splashed out on a pretty non maternity one as the person measuring me said I wouldn't get any bigger. It must be my back as opposed to my cup size.

I'm trying to get DH to buy THE pram (finally decided). He wants to wait to see if a new model comes out! Crikes it's not the next BMW..

Charmars - I hope all is going well in Portugal. Not long til your scan  

Pineapple - any signs of the sickness easing up? Good re your last injection. It may all get easier now? So true re difference between Pilates and yoga, you wouldn't have thought they could feel so far apart. I too took the first three months off exercise. Just a bit of walking. You will soon feel better im sure   What a lovely pressie from your DH  

I hope everyone else is well 
xx


----------



## shadow2013

Chloe ... i collected both on then same day although boots only had one so go the other from argos! I too was 10st  10 at the tart of this cycle, now 13st 8 although it's weigh day tomorrow!! I was the same at 26wks as well, im kinda thankful I lost 5lbs around 20wks!
I can't keep up with changing bra sizes either, I found bra extenders for aa couple of pounds on ebay which made them last longer when the cup size still fitted!
I haven't found anything natural that helps the constipation, but I known the iron tablets are making it a whole lot worse so they've upped my dose of lactulose. I'm hoping it can't get worse!!!

Pineapple, always happy to help where I can xx

Pixanne, I have done when I've been on my back because of the indigestion. .. was your bubbly close to bed time? I hope it settles xx

Well, I've finished work for the week and have the next 5 days off. I'm in my pyjamas already!! Chilling with my pup before thinking about tea

Hope everyone is enjoying a lovely bank hol weekend xxx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

Shadow - enjoy your time off! Any plans?

Chloe - which pram have you decided on?

Pixanne - hope the random waking to vomit has passed

Itsonlybridget - you ready for your 1st appt tomorrow?

Afm - back from a great weekend in Portugal, it is weird being the sober one, and I didn't last very late at night! I had a really emotional moment on Saturday, my sister told me to shut up and I cried, but couldn't stop! I am not a emotional person at all and rarely cry, but I literally couldn't hold it in! I had to walk away and go to the hotel to cry it out! She wasn't even being horrible!
Got my scan tomorrow so praying everything is alright with that and get to hopefully see a heartbeat!
Hope you are all enjoying your bank holidays xx


----------



## pineapple14

Can't stop, will do more personals tomorrow but wanted to say Charmars and Bridget, hope your respective appointments go well, will keep pan eye out for your updates
xxx


----------



## Charmars

Hey! Had my scan, 1 baby on board with a little flickering heartbeat!! Can't quite believe it, seems more real now!!

Can I ask did you wait till 12 weeks to tell your news?? Cx


----------



## Chloe889

That's fab new Charmars so wonderful to hear  !!

I had told quite a few people we were going through IVF so it was hard not to let on what was happening.. I told a few close friends but asked them to keep it quiet. I have to admit the more people I told, the more anxious I became that something might go wrong.. so not sure it helped! We went properly official after our 12 week scan.

We have decided on the Jane Trider - its a 3 wheeler so should be good for using in the field, not as common as the big brands in the shops but its big bonus is that it has a car seat which you can recline (either in the car for travel) or if you bring a sleeping baby out the car, you don't have to wake him/her if they have been upright for too long. 

Shadow - Im definitely going to get myself some bra extenders, im feeling v restricted already today! We had a lovely weekend but Im shattered now.. Ive come back to work from home but I sooo cant be bothered.

Hope you have got on well Bridget today?

x


----------



## pineapple14

Good afternoon ladies

Chloe - sounds like a good choice with the pram, when does it arrive?! I know what you mean about working from home. I always work from home but am struggling a bit at the moment with no big deadlines to keep me in line! 

Charmars - congratulations!! very exciting news. We told our parents and my sister about early scans as they knew about the ivf and rest of family after 10 week scan (because we saw everyone together). I also told a couple of friends early on because my absence over the last 8 months from seeing them regularly was a bit weird. Otherwise I am waiting for 12 week scan (which will be almost at 13 weeks) to tell friends etc. just to be on the safe side and to be able to bore people with pic. Do whatever you feel comfortable with tho 
How are you getting on with food/smells etc now?

Shadow - hope you have a wonderful 5 days off, lovely!

Pixanne - hope you had a fab time in Paris despite the vomitting! Was it just a one off? hope so and that you are feeling tip top again.

Afm - I had my first batch of bloods done at the hospital yesterday. Midwife wasn't happy about how much i am puking and something about my blood so sent me to A&E next door to get some anti-sickness meds. Saw a lady who said i have hyperemesis but fortunately am not dehydrated and don't need to be admitted (good news!). She didn't want to give me any anti-sickness stuff tho so am on my own with it. Wasn't looking for meds but was a bit strange that midwife thought it was a simple thing that would make a big difference to me with no impact on baby and gynae lady just said no. Anyway, still being sick lots and having big bad headaches. 12 weeks tomorrow so hoping things will really start to calm down soon. Cant wait for my booking in app and scan on Monday - just want to see that everything is still ok and then i will feel relieved and happy i can tell my friends at last!

Hope everyone had a good bank holiday...roll on the next one I say!
xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - food and smells arent good!! I cant face cheese or chicken!! I seem o crave rice and sweet an sour sauce or big macs!! Everything else makes me heave! Hope you are coping ok with the sickness, maybe metion to the midwife that they wouldnt give you the anti sickness meds?

Chloe - googled the Jane Trider and looks very nice! Cant wait to get to the stage were I can start looking at pushchairs!

Quite a lot of my friends know I am pregnant, as I see them regulary and if I wasnt drinking they would guess! My immediate family know as do my DH's side and my boss. Think I will wait to the 12 w scan to announce it offically!

Does anyknow if the odds of a mc fall after seeing a heartbeat at this early scan?


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girlies, 
I've been AWOL for a little bit as I was in n.ireland... Where it is signal abyss.. So apologies for the lack of personals. I've tried to scan through and it sounds like you are all coming along well. 😃 

Hubby and I went to n.ireland last week for my dads 50th. It was so lovely to spend it with family. I was gutted that the clinic wanted to scan me on Friday and I couldn't make it. Thankfully as I said before, they rang back and said they would scan me on Tuesday (today) to check for ovulation but that it might be too late but was worth a try to still check. Ireland was fab and my mum was still trying to offer me her womb! Ha. Bless her.. I politely turned her down again. She's just so worried that I will get sick again but I've tried to reassure her that there will be no stimulation this time around.. I don't think she can get her head around the whole process. When I told her it was a natural cycle this time.. She thought I meant lots of sex. Haha. Bless her. 

Well I went to the clinic this morning and it was great news... It's day 13 and I haven't ovulated so I can proceed this cycle. The big follicle is there and I had a distinct triple lining which is already at 7.5mm naturally. I only managed 6mm when I was on the last medicated fet which was cancelled. So all is looking good. Back for a scan Tomoro to check for ovulation, if it hasn't happened then it is daily scans until ovulation day. Then transfer will be 5 days after that. So all being well, I reckon transfer should be early next week!! Getting there slowly but surely!! 

Hope you are all doing well. Sorry I haven't been on much.. Between being in Ireland, work and all the house move stuff. It's a busy time but it's great having so much to do to keep my mind off things. I hope bumps are all growing nicely and the rest of the girls are all prepared for the next step. 
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Leanne5

It's gone all quiet on here.. Is everyone ok? 

Just a quick update - I had another scan yesterday and now this morning - I'm good to go!! I've been booked in for transfer on Monday at 2pm all being well with the defrost. It's really weird not having any medication or pessaries etc. apparently my body will be producing it all naturally! I hope they are right!! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne, nice to hear from you and great to hear that you are scheduled for transfer and all is going well. No pessaries, lucky you!! All good with me (apart from my embarrassing constipation problem!) just had my consultants appointment to talk through the calcium stuff and it all sounds quite under control - he is going to write to the obstetrician and paediatrician to let them know what needs doing and at what stage. Essentially just bloods for us both, me during and post labour and baby after delivery. Also breast feeding sounds quite positive as the breasts produce a hormone alike that which I'm missing so just some monitoring required 3 weeks before delivery and after.

Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey there folks

How's we all doing?

Leanne that is excellent news hun, I bet it is lovely not having any meds to take!! Fingers are firmly crossed xx

Charmers yes the mc risk does fall after seeing the heartbeat and it keeps falling as the weeks go on quite a lot. I can't remember the exact figures tho xx

Chloe glad your consultant has it all in hand!! They sound like they know what you need!! We looked at the Jane trider but it wouldn't fit in a smart car, very nice tho xx

So hydrotherapy was amazing but oh my god do I know that I did some exercise.  My pelvis is now very unstable- well probably isn't but feels it!! I've given in to medicine as well so back on paracetamol and I can add codiene on bad days. 

I'm hoping to make choir practice tonight but I think after my little gardening session of planting 4 hanging baskets sitting at the garden table has wiped me out!!

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing ok, haven't been on for a little while with the busy lead up to the bank holiday. Hope you all had a nice break.
Well we had our first appointment at CARE Notts on Tuesday and which left us with very mixed emotions.

Firstly our old clinic had not sent all of my previous test results across to CARE which was very annoying as they have been so useless and now can't even get this bit right. I have chased them but they feel they have sent all results for all tests done.. I know for a fact some are missing because I have letters from the consultant proving that I have had these tests done, so I have had to send copies of these off on an email and I have made it clear that we are not impressed! 

So CARE Notts have so far established that our issues seem to be with 'implantation' because of the 3 miscarriages and failed first ICF cycle with 2 blasto embies. They believe this is caused by 1 of 2 issues, either the environment that the embryo/s are in ie. my womb/uterus or the quality of the eggs/embryo. So the next step is Killer Cell testing (which you might recall the old clinic attempted by biopsy but didn't take a big enough sample to be analysed). CARE take a blood test which is sent to Chicago to be tested so much less invasive. If it shows I have high levels of killer cells then they will put me on an intrelipid (?) IV during the next round of IVF to balance the cells.

In addition to this they want to do Chromosome screening during the IVF whereby they will take a tiny biopsy from the egg or embryo to to test for genetic disorder/abnormal chromosomes. This is expensive as it is still a new procedure.

So that all sounds good, however the cost for all of this runs up to the 9K mark which is double what we were expecting!! We have spent the last couple of days in shock and have had a few heated discussions which came to a head last night with us both getting upset. I am due on which is not helping my emotions at all ! So having finally been able to have a rational discussion and sort through out finances, we have agreed that we will have to delay our next cycle until we have remortgaged in August, otherwise we just won't be able to copy financially which is not the atmosphere we want to head into this cycle with, particularly as this is going to be our last shot due to the cost.

So theres been quite a lot to get out heads around this week and I shall be very glad of the weekend tomorrow! We have some friends coming over for dinner tonight which I am looking forward to, they are always relaxing company.

*Charmars* - Absolutely over the moon about your scan result, it is always so good to hear of success on this long emotional journey.. Really hope your 12 week scan comes around quickly for you. Have you told anyone yet?

Sorry for the lack of personals, I will get back on to do some soon, hope you are all doing ok, thanks for listening xx


----------



## shadow2013

Itsonlybridget. .. some good points and not so good points hun, the plan is amazing and should give you a good start! But I can understand the money issues though hun - my dh and I had similar debates in relation to the money. We stretched ourselves but thankfully only a loan from my parents although we are still trying to pay it back. 
I'm glad you and your dh have come to an agreement that you can move forward with. This journey isn't for the faint hearted - if only everyone else had to pay to have a baby then maybe there wouldn't be so many unwanted and damaged children out there!

Keep the faith xx


----------



## Katy_81

Evening ladies

Leanne - excellent news about your transfer hun! I have everything crossed for you. So exciting. Also great that your lining is much better this time.  I'm at the clinic tomorrow to pick up my needles and then I need to head to the RVI for the medication. I don't start for another month but the prescription runs out on Wednesday. X

Itsonlybridget - sounds like Care are looking after you and covering all areas Which is great.  Sorry to hear about the cost though. I guess it must be the new treatment they are trying? I think it is definitely a good idea to hold off so you can remortgage.  You don't want any additional stress to have to deal with. X

Glad to hear the pregnant ladies are doing well. It can't be that long to go for some of you. Sooo exciting!

Hope everyone else is ok x

AFM Still waiting with anticipation of our next cycle.  4 weeks and 5 days to go!  I'Ve made an appointment with my gp this Monday as I want to get tested for any thyroid issues. . For some time now Ive been having some niggly symptoms - peeing a lot, cold hands and feet, constipation and feeling really really tired and mentally foggy.  It could just be the way I am but it won't harm to get it checked.  If theres a problem it might explain my chemicals aswell.  X


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - Ireland sounds great, bless your mum for offering her womb! So glad you have a date for ET, I have evrything crossed for you hun, we wouldnt be too far part if you get your BFP, lots of baby dust to you!  

Katy - the countdown is on! Enjoy the last few weeks of being drug free! Def worth getting your thyroid tested. Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle

Bridget - August will soon be here, I am so gutted for you that its going to cost so much, but hopefully with the tests they will do they will find out if there is a issue and you will get your BFP. Hope you and your DH are ok xx I ahve only told close friends and family, waiting till the 12w scan to tell everyone else!

AFM - I have terrible morning sickness today, at work but really want to go home. Its so hard as not everyone knows I am pregnant and so trying to hide the fact I am heaving all the time is hard, plus questions will be asked as I have left a few times for hosp appts etc. However I think I might have to admit defeat today and go home.


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Ladies, nice to see everyone is back online and busy  

Charmars - Sorry to hear the morning sickness has kicked in - I can completely sympathise.   If you feel bad, do go home. I wonder if its the vinegar you are attracted too in the sweet and sour and big macs - salt and vinegar McCoys are about the only thing i have fancied eating and its definitely the vinegar hit for me!
I can't remember the exact stats but i seem to remember that clinic said after first scan chance of mc drops to 30% or less and then it drops quickly with every week. At 10 weeks i think its just 5 or 10%. Its hard keeping it all secret isn't it?! I feel like next week we will (hopefully) be able to announce the worst kept secret ever! Hope the sickness doesn't hang about for you.

Katy - countdown has definitely begun, very exciting. Good to get thyroid checked. Hope you have some nice things booked in over the next few weeks to make the time fly by.

Shadow - good to hear hydrotherapy was good. hopefully things will feel more stable after a few sessions. I always find starting anything new aggravates back before it settles into it. Is it nice being in the water? Thinking i will take up a water based class soon.

Bridget - Sorry to hear things aren't straight forward for you, its all just so unfair. Really good that new clinic appears to be on the ball and looking after you though. I hope that August comes round quickly for you and that everything is in place for you to have a successful cycle. In the mean time, hope you had a lovely evening with your friends and have a relaxing weekend  

Chloe - good to hear the hospital is getting everything sorted for you re. calcium issues. Sorry about the constipation (not looking forward to that bit!).

Leanne - so pleased you had a good time back home and brilliant news that you are all set to go for Monday - keeping everything crossed for your thaw and transfer   

Pixanne  - how you getting on with vomit and evil neighbours?!

Afm - i have really been struggling with work last couple of weeks and puked in my business partner's car on way to meeting this week (fortunately she is a mother of 3 and was just impressed i had bags with me!!). Ended up having to miss the meeting and sit in car for 2 hours. Argh. So I took today off as holiday as just needed to stop work and potter about for the day. Managed to start that nicely with a 1.5 hour call with my sister!
I am now wearing anti-sickness bands on my wrists and am just eating crackers (A&E dr said cut everything else out), a bag of McCoys and a bit of yoghurt and cornflakes. Still being sick but yesterday afternoon I didn't have a migraine - it was an amazing feeling. I am really hoping that things are moving on now    and that the sickness and migraines will stop. 
Super excited and nervous about my scan on Monday, I guess the level of morning sickness is a good sign that things are ok but its hard not to worry after last time. I think i might go loopy with overexcitement on Monday if things go well - after trying to keep things in lock down over the last couple of months. Have a couple of family things to fill this weekend so won't be about on FF but hope everyone has a great weekend and I'll check in on Monday!
xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies

Hope you all had a great weekend. 

Leanne, how did you get on today? All good I hope.

Afm, had scan today. Baby measured correct date and we heard heartbeat which was amazing. Scan not super clear as I have tilted uterus so baby is far back of my body but sonographer seemed happy. Have sent some texts to tell people. I still can't believe it's true. Going to now focus on being relaxed and enjoying pregnancy.
Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Pineapple - that is such fab news! I am totally made up for you. I bet it was so special to hear the heartbeat. Now relax and enjoy your pregnancy. 

Well I am officially PUPO!! 

I got the call this morning to say that both frosties have survived and I went for transfer at 2pm. My cervix was twisted so took ages to actually get the catheter in but we got there in the end. The nurse had to call for someone else to try and she was able to do it. 😃

I had 2 blastocysts put back. One is good quality and the other is an excellent hatching blast. Even the nurses were crowded around the screen saying they had never seen anything like it. It had hatched so much that it looked like a third blastocyst. 😁
If I knew how to post photos I would. I was mega chuffed. So things are positive so far but no one can predict implantation... Fingers crossed. Otd is next wed 20th. 

How is everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Congrats on being PUPO Leanne, sounds like you have a couple of super strong embies in there! Keeping everything crossed for you...


----------



## Chloe889

Yay, congrats pineapple!!! So nice to be able to share your news with people   hows the sickness? I thought the anti sickness tablets were Ok for you? I was offered them with the OHSS?

congrats on being PUPO Leanne !!!   for a little sticky one.. The hatching blast sounds interesting  

Charmars - I hope the sickness has eased. I found sleep and food to be the only answers for morning sickness.. that's if you can even get to sleep for feeling so icky..

AFM Just breaking through the constipation stage (with lots of drugs and an embarrassing anal exam with a male doctor on Friday   ) now onto pubic bone pain!!! I think it has a technical name but pubis symphisis or something.. haha pretty grouchy but embracing it all 

xx


----------



## shadow2013

Pineapple .. excellent news on your scan!!! It's a shame they won't give you anti sickness tablets I too had them in hospital due to ohss. Try snacking on dry biscuits and try stem ginger. I'm glad you are positively embracing your pregnancy xx

Leanne ... woop woop on pupo!!! Best part of the process and sounds like super strong embies, roll on the 20th xxxx

Chloe. .. sorry to her your struggling - constipation has been my battle too!! Iron tablets and now codiene really don't help!! Sorry to hear about pubis symphysis - can't be fun! I've got a burning sensation in my sacroiliac joint and left hip.

So mixed emotions this wk for me ... pain in my pelvis and back is getting worse quite quickly and now on relax codeine and paracetamol. Hydrotherapy tomorrow so no doubt I'll be worse again on Wednesday. Getting strange racing heart, palpitations and lightheaded episodes. .... but we can now see baby moving by watching my tummy ... its like an episode of alien - very strange!! Dh watches in amazement! 
Back to the midwife tomorrow for 31 wk app at 31wks 6days, see if I get referred for a growth scan - so want to see her again!! Only 3wks left at work now thankfully!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok with their journeys xxxxxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - yay!!! So happy your scan went well!! That's great news!! Now relax and enjoy it!! 

Leanne - fantastic news, you sound like you could have some twins settling in with those embies!! Got everything crossed for you Hun!! 

Shadow - sorry to hear your suffering. I can't believe how close you are to your due date now!! Exciting!!!

Chloe - ouch!! Hope your ok Hun

Afm - sickness has been ok today, so I'm now worried something isn't right. God will we ever stop worrying!' Waiting for my 12w scan date yo come through, kinda hoping its earlier than 12w, not sure I'll keep sane till then!! X


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

A quick check in with a congrats to Leanne and pineapple.

My little dd2 is very poorly with a nasty bug so no time for personal s. 

Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Ouch Shadow, poor you, that's rubbish   the codeine really won't help any bowel issues! I had that after my ectopic surgery and it was hell !! Could the palpitations be from the codeine? 

Charmars, it's an agonising wait. It all was until I felt baby move.. I paid for an extra scan at mothercare which was only £69 but gave me peace of mind.

Pixanne - sorry to hear about dd - hope she feels better soon!

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - congratulations on being PUPO!! Your embies sound amazing. Got everything crossed for you. Xx

Pineapple - so happy to hear your scan went well. Time to relax now and enjoy  xx

Pixanne - sorry to hear about your dd. sending lots of get well wishes xx

Charmers - I'm sure symptons will come and go. How many weeks are you now? Xx

Shadow - your on the home straight now hun. Hang in there! Xx

Chloe - yikes to your medical exam hun! There's really no room for modesty when you're pregnant it seems. Hope your feeling better soon xx

Afm had a trip to the doctors today to see if I could get tested for any thyroid problems.  I was expecting to be challenged as the clinic won't do tests till three miscarriages have occured. The doctor couldn't believe, after two chemicals, that I hadn't been offered any tests and arranged for me to have a full blood count done including the thyroid test.  I go in on Thursday so should get the results by Monday. There might be nothing there but I feel so much better knowing I'm doing 'something' x


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - I hadnt thought about paying for an extra scan, I am going to look into that. How many wees were ou when you had your mothercare scan?

katy - Ill be 8 weeks Thursday, so another 4 to wait for my scan. Glad ou are being tested, I hope that you get some answers hun xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Charmars

My mothercare one was 17 weeks. I wanted a scan before my 20 week as I was going away.

I had an 11 week scan through he hospital but it wasn't a particularly happy one as they suggested we had a problem with downs or other chromosome. So I went to London for another scan and harmony test at week 12. DH kept referring to our baby as he most scanned baby around!

I had my original scan at 7 weeks through the IVF clinic xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies,

How are you all?

I'm laid up at the mo. full of cold, with a busy week in front of me, so I don't really need this!  

Anyway! I don't know if I have told you about my son, but he is on the waiting list to see the Community Paediatrician at the end of this month.  His appt. in fact his just over 2 wks away now, so we are eagerly awaiting it, hoping that maybe not in the first appt, but eventually they will be able to give us some answers.

We have just received a disturbing Speech and Language Therapy Report about our son, that states that he has either significant/some difficulties in most areas of his communication, inc social interaction and play, which has clearly been perturbing, and still is, so the appt. with the Paediatrician can't come too soon.

Sorry about my son post, but this is what is mostly on my mind at the mo. I will talk 'fertility or rather infertility' some other time, if you don't mind.

Take care.

xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi girls x

Lovely to catch up on your news. Charmars and Pineapple congrats on the scans v exciting.  

Dolphins so sorry to hear your concerns about your son, glad you are getting the medical assistance. Hope the appointment goes well xx 

Leeanne congrats on being PUPO! As Katy says your embies sound awesome x 

Katy that's fab you're getting some nhs testing well done your gp 

Ladies our natural attempt didn't work and I honestly feel like I'm going slightly mad here. I've lost the joy of life, feel crap at work,  alienated from my friends,  and I've just given up on my body and almost feel like I'm sabotaging it now. Eating junk food, put on weight and drinking lots of coffee and alcohol. I just know our FET isn't going to work and haven't even called the hospital to make a new cycle appointment or followed up on the NK cells testing like I had thought about.   apologies for the whingey post but if anyone has been there and can offer some advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Chloe889

Bless you sunshine I felt exactly the same for so long after my last ectopic/ loss of my second Fallopian tube. It is perfectly normal. Have you continued the counselling? I ended up on a low dose of citalopram to get me back in the right headspace. Sending you big hugs  

Dolphins - so sorry to hear about your son, I hope you get some answers very soon.  I read that he was 11 weeks early, that must have been terribly stressful. He sounds like he is a fighter so I hope you can get be help you need  

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Dolphins, it's great that the medical professionals are on hand and ready to help you, but can I ask how old your son is? Must children don't even notice other children until they're at least three and instead just play alongside rather than with. Whatever the outcome, he's yours and you love him. All children are different. I get a bit cross with all the labelling. 

Sunshine, I think we've all been there! Counselling may help you get back into a better place but I think we've all beaten ourselves up like that. 

Chloe, how are you doing?  

Charmers, I had an extra scan too at 16w. If you Google private scan, you'll get loads of results. I think us ladies are entitled to see our much wanted bubba a few extra times!

Katy, glad to hear you'll get your tests done without any hassle.

Shadow, are you doing pregnancy yoga? That's good for pgp. Helped me a lot.

Afm, it's been a tough few days with a poorly dd2! Last night between them, they had me up every 45 mins. I'm exhausted! There's chicken pox at preschool so I'm on spot watch as neither of my girls have had it yet. I'm immune so hopefully baby will be safe if they do get it. Other than being ridiculously tired, I'm good. Had an awful bug last week again though. 29w+3 now and really need to get organised!

X


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - Im so sorry your natural attempt didn't work.   Its such an awful feeling to get your hopes up and to have them dashed so cruelly.  If it's any consolation hun, I've been feeling very similar.  If I fnd myself thinking negative thoughts I try to look at it in perspective. We've only had two attempts so far. it takes the average couple three attempts and for some ladies more than this.  We are going to keep working at it and if it doesn't happen we will look at our options.  

I think you are going through the grieving process after your failed natural cycle.  But you will start to feel better again soon.  just give yourself some time. Perhaps book yourselves a little weekend away? And dont worry about eating junk and drinking coffee etc. goodness knows I'm having my fair share.

Don't give up hun.  That little frostie might just be the one xxx  

Dolphins - I'm really sorry to hear what you're going through with your son. With the ivf journey aswell it must be so hard.  I hope that he is able to get the help he needs to be a happy and fulfilled little boy xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Oh Sunshine, just read your post. It's total normal how you're feeling, you're not alone. Sending you a big hug.   I have felt, and still have days feeling the same. I'm glad for having the counselling. It's helped me talk things through even back to my ectopic which similar to you was my first natural pregnancy. I still think about what could have been; it's 2 years this week and I've the constant reminder of it with my little scars which now form part of my fertility journey.  

I know I still feel vulnerable and question my abilities especially at work.  I'm fortunate that having told work of my IVF my boss is very understanding so when I have a confidence wobble or take to heart a colleague's comments he helps to reassure me and we try to focus on bringing back a happy me.  One thing my counsellor has told me is that it's no point trying to think that I mustn't get stressed as that's equally harmful as could generate more stress. In the same way you're eating junk food, having alcohol etc, don't beat yourself up about it. Try not to put pressure on yourself but perhaps plan some treats with DH to bring back the fun and love of life?  It does get better but don't put time on it. PM me if you want to chat more offline.

Leanne, congrats on being PUPO.  Sounds great.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.  

Charmers, fantastic news on getting your BFP.   Hope all goes well.

Pineapple, yay for 12 weeks.    It's real now my lovely. I really hope the sickness subsides and you can enjoy your pregnancy. 

Katy, you're so fortunate to have a great GP who'll help with additional tests. I did the NK Chicago test and based on the results tried naturally whilst taking prednisolone for 3 months. It is expensive but I feel money worth spent.

Hello to everyone else.  I can't believe that time is going so quickly that it won't be long befor some of you will have your miracles. It's truly exciting and I feel very blessed to have shared your journey where you've provided me much support and reassurances through mine.

AFM, DH and I are off on holiday this weekend. We've loaded up our diaries with treats right up to August. Not sure when we'll cycle again although I do feel like I've turned a corner and am ready but want to continue to have fun so I've lots of happiness and fond memories I can look back on before embarking on (and during) the cycle as it's assumed it'll be my last go with my eggs.

Love & hugs to you all  

DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks ladies you really are the best  

Dinky I totally relate to questioning my work abilities!  And have been feeling my colleagues don't like me as much as I have pulled back and not making much effort with them any more for the last while. A promotion opportunity is coming up soon in our office and I've been doubting myself to go for it but am just going to do it and see what happens. Will pm you too xx Have a wonderful weekend with hubby so glad to hear about your well deserved treats! Where are you off to on holiday x 

Katy thank you for your strong words and faith in our wee frosty   sorry you've been feeling the same and you're right it does take an average of 3 x. Thanks for the coffee confession too hehe x 

Pixanne thank you for your support and v exciting that you are not too far off the big day now!  You are doing brilliant with your girls and everyone's ailments xx 

Chloe thanks so much    you're right we have all been there and I'm so glad you're getting your lovely little one to join your family v soon xx. 

Am going to take some action tomorrow one way or another NK cells or book in for frosty. No point hanging around in limbo land forever xx 

Have a great night everyone and thanks you ladies are always there at the toughest moments thru this


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi Sunshine,

Thanks for PM. I'm sure your colleagues do like you, they're probably unsure what's wrong if you haven't told them about the IVF or if they do know they're unsure how to respond to you in case it upsets you in any way. It's really a tough balance for everyone. Go for the promotion. Be positive and believe that you can do it; remember we're all strong and determined when we go through IVF. Chat soon. Xx

Re. Holiday, we're off to Turkey. I can not wait!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks mrs   x 

Have a ball in Turkey!


----------



## shadow2013

Morning ladies

Sorry I've been a bit quiet ....

Dinky it sounds like things are really moving forwards with your son and I hope you set to get some answers soon - every person is different, if not the world would be a very boring place!!!

Sunshine ... hunny keep going and life will become worth it again ... this journey is sooo very difficult and not for the faint hearted. It is a privilege to be part of this group and and honour to be here for help and support for each other xxxxx taking that first step again is often the hardest.

Katy it's good to hear your gp is being supportive, that can be half the battle someimes!!

Chloe pixanne and pineapple I hope your getting on ok xxx

AFM ... im now on a high dose of codeine to get thru the day and am really considering quitting work but only have 12 working days over the next 3wks so trying to keep some normality.
My midwife was running late so I didn't really get a proper check this wk. She thinks I'm anaemic even on iron tablets but blood test isn't for 2wks! Baby has slowed up and measuring only 1.5wks ahead now but my growth chart is wrong so I should have had a scan but now don't get one coz she's sorting herself out. BP was a bit loopy at 180 over 60!!

And the most upsetting thing for me has been someone tried to get into my house night before last late at night whilst I was on my own!! Luckily my colleagues were there really quick but didn't catch anyone, luckily my door was locked and my dog went crazy .... Needless to say I don't want to be there on my own at night now. I know it's only my hormones making it worse but just something else I could have done without.

Off on holiday in the caravan tomorrow for mums 60th birthday so hopefully I'll feel better after a good break xxxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh bless you shadow, you really are having a rough run   I hate staying home alone when DH is away. Good old doggy though. Mine is hilarious - she's so lazy, if she's in bed there's no chance of stirring her  

I can understand you wanting to finish work but remember this is such a small time in your whole life so do what is right for you and baby.. 

How annoying re midwife, it was quite similar with my last visit as the couple before me were late! Can you get down to the GP for some quicker action? I found mine v helpful regarding my bot bot issue.

All ok with me here, bum prob subsiding no more screaming every time I have to go to the bathroom!! I think the lactulose is making me feel sick though? It's almost like having morning sickness back again. I had to have lunch at 10.30am to subside the grim feeling!

Dinky - I am pleased to hear you're feeling stronger. Your holiday sounds exciting!! 

Sunshine - I think some action will make you feel better - so the NK tests sound good..

xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Pineapple - hope the sickness is easing a bit. I'm surprised they won't give you anti-sickness tablets. I too was given them in hospital with Ohss and they gave me a stash to take home with me too. Hope you get sorted. 

Dolphins - hope you are feeling better Hun and getting rid of the pesky cold!! Sorry to hear about the worry in regards to your son. Try to keep positive tho Hun. A lad at work had a little girl who was born at 24 weeks. Doctors wrote awful reports about her and gave no hope. The little girl, although now having some issues and autistic traits will still start mainstream school in September and is doing amazingly well compared to her prognosis. . My little brother was also born poorly (and remains Ill). Doctors again were very negative but my mum fought and fought against them and he has come out better the other end proving them wrong. Basically what I'm trying to say is... Don't dwell on the paperwork. Your little boy is your miracle and will continue to bring you hope and happiness. Times will be hard in the short term but in the long term with the correct help and care- you will get through this as a family.

Shadow - my goodness Hun. Hope you are ok. It's weird being in our job. Once the uniform is on, we are scared of nothing. Take the uniform off and we are just as vulnerable as the people we serve. Take care of yourself Hun xx

Chloe - I'm hearing a lot of girls mention lactulose making them feel ill. Fingers crossed it eases soon. How's bump coming along? 

Dinkyminky - enjoy your hols Hun. I love Turkey. Have you been before? It will be red hot. Im mega jealous! Ha. Xx

Sunshine and clouds - good luck in your next step. It's great that you are feeling strong enough to move
Forward. Do keep us updated with your decision. I say go for the promotion too. It will help you focus on something too and make Life feel worthwhile again. Big hugs xx

Pixanne - you never cease to amaze me with how well you cope. You are like the human form of super woman! Hope the little one is on the mend and chicken pox are no where to be seen xx

Katy - fab news that your GP is being supportive. It takes that little bit of extra stress away. Have you had your results yet? Won't be long until you start again. Time is flying by. 


Really sorry if I've forgotten anyone - I've been trying to read back on my phone but I am thinking of you all. 

Afm - this natural FET process is VERY strange. I had my transfer on Monday and it feels like it never happened. I think it's because I don't even have the pessaries to take. No medication at all. The wait is killing me and I'm constantly clock watching wondering if it's time to go to bed to make the next day come quicker. On the other hand I'm scared of the results and want to stay in my PUPO bubble. On Tuesday I had a slight bit of spotting but that was only the day after transfer. I'm wondering if it was just from all the prodding around during a difficult transfer or if it could be implantation. My blasts were frozen on day 6 and one had already hatched quite a bit. So I'm praying it's an implantation bleed. My boobies are noticeably painful and hoping this is another sign. However I'm not kicking myself that I didn't pay enough attention to my body during a normal month without treatment, so not sure if the boob pain is normal or possibly pregnancy related. Apart from that I don't seem to have any other symptoms. I've refused to buy any tests but I'm so tempted but scared. Got a busy weekend from sat-tues planned with my friends coming to stay from holland and London. We are going to the take that concert on Monday night so hopefully that will take my mind off things. One of the girls coming to stay got her bfp (naturally) on the day I got my bfn back in December on my first cycle. I'm mega chuffed for her but I'm sure I'll be looking at her tummy thinking that's the stage I should be at. 

Anyway, apologies for the long afm. 
Hope you are all well 
Big hugs xxx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

Leanne - must feel really odd afgter having cycles wiht meds. I am praying this works! I didnt have any symptoms this time in my 2ww and still got my bfp so dont worry too much. I tested early though and got my faint line at 5dp5dt.

Chloe - hope you stop feeling sick soon hun!

Shadow - wow 12 days left at work is nothing, but if you are at the stage and ready to give up then do, look after yourself. Sorry to hear about the attempted break in, hope you have a nice time away.

Dinkyminky - I am off to turkey in July, have a great time!

Sunshine - you sound much more positive in your last message, really hope you are ok. 

AFm - been puking today after 2 days of no sickness, makes work hard as I work in a building society so hard to run off when you are talking to a customer!!


----------



## Leanne5

Charmars - oh no that doesn't sound like fun at all!! Are your work supportive? Sickness is a sign of a strong pregnancy tho so as tough as it is.. Little baba will be growing strong!

Girls I've caved!! I've been and bought pregnancy tests. I promised myself I wouldn't but I have! I know today will be too early to test but what about tomoro? 
Transfer was on Monday so tomoro would be 4dpt however.. My blast was frozen on day 6 and was already hatching. Do you reckon that would be the equivalent of 5dpt?? 

Silly questions but this wait is killing me? I'd fully expect the result to be bfn at this stage. Any advice greatly appreciated!!! Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - I'd say test if you are ok that it might not show yet. My first test at 5dp took 5 mins to show a faint line so I bought the ones that say pregnant and got a pregnant result the next day. On my 1st cycle I didn't test early but I'm all for it now!!


----------



## Leanne5

I've spent a small fortune - bought 4 of the first response tests. I think I will text tomoro morning and expect it to be negative. Then I'll skip Saturday and test each day after that. I guess what will be will be. If it shows Neg then so be it I guess. Then I'd just have to hope to be pleasantly surprised. 

Goodness why am I thinking this way?! I was doing so good up until today... Now I've crumbled. I swore I'd not even buy a test!!! 4 days and I caved!! Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - lovely to hear how you're getting on. Must be really wierd not having any meds. On the other hand, no dreaded pessaries to worry about!  I'm very excited that you've bought tests. Naughty you! Tee hee. If you think you can handle an early bfn then go for it hun.  You may drive yourself a bit potty though as if you are pregnant the line will be incredibly faint I imagine at 4dp.  I think if I was you though I would totally cave. It's always my DP who stops me from testing.  Very excited for you chic xx

Charmers - sorry to hear about the sickness. I don't know how you manage it whilst working in a customer facing role. What a trooper you are  xx

Chloe - really good to hear everything is progressing well.  Xx

Shadow - you poor thing. I would seriously consider leaving work a bit earlier.  You need to put the health of you and baba first.  What's an extra week or so in the grand scheme of things.  Can't believe someone tried to get in your house! Not what you need right now. Hope you're ok xx

Afm had my bloods done this morning. Nurses always seem very impressed with my veins  Should get the results on Monday.  In some ways I'm hoping they find something. It might provide some answers and hopefully can treat it. On the other hand I don't want to wish to have something wrong with me. Feeling a bit torn about it. We shall see...


----------



## Leanne5

Hey Katy - lovely to hear from you. I know exactly what you mean about almost wanting something "wrong" with us. In today's modern medicine it's almost expected that a drug or two can solve it. If only it was that easy when it comes to infertility. Tho it may give more hope if you did get an answer that was easily fixed and helped in the fertility battle. My friends cousin kept having miscarriages and her clinic changed things. She is now pregnant with twins after a fet. I'll ask her what they did different. Xx

Well I've just admitted to dh that I bought tests.. He is not amused but said do what I felt comfortable with. I'm on early shift tomorrow so up at 530.. Will try my early morning poas. 

My boobies still really hurt.. Tho that may be due to me continually prodding them now to make sure they are still sore


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Leeanne you go girl!  Hehe. Testing early is far too tempting just go easy on yourself if nothing shows yet xx 

Katy good luck with the tests xx 

Charmars that sounds rough but for the best of reasons x

Shadow so sorry to hear about your house!  Glad you are safe xx 

Chloe loving your graphic update   glad things getting better x 

I phoned Dr Quenby today regarding the NK cells testing but she wasn't available so left a message. At least it's a start xx  had a wee google about single frostys too and there are some good stories out there!  

Take care all


----------



## Leanne5

Sunshine - fab news that you've taken the first steps!! Yay!! That was one of the hardest parts.. Making the first move again!! You are much stronger than you think. 

Just seen an article on the online news about the woman who tried and failed to have a baby. She then had IVF and ended up having 4 babies. Had two eggs transferred and both split. All babies are healthy. Nice stories do exist so when it's all doom and gloom girls.. Let's just remember the positives and know our time will come. Xx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - Did you test?? xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi charmars,

I had such vivid dreams last night and woke up at 4am needing the loo so I decided to test. It was bfn as expected. I guess technically I am only 4dp5dt so I'm not worrying too much at the moment. Hubby has gone away for the weekend so that I can have a girlie weekend with my friends coming to stay from holland and London. He has just text asking me to let him know if I test over the weekend. I think I'm gonna wait now until at least Sunday, possibly Monday. 

Trying not to worry too much. I know today is too early. Trying to keep busy otherwise! 

How you doing? Xx


----------



## Charmars

I tested at 3 dp and got a negative, then a faint line at 5dp, so I would enjoy our weekend with friends and then test!!
I am good thanks, still feeling sick but cant reall complain!!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello ladies, here I am a week on again posting a quick update. Sorry I haven't got round to any personals, but I am keeping up to date with you all seeing how you are getting on from time to time. Things are quite hectic here.

So I went to the doctors this morning because I've been having a horrible pain in my upper tummy at random times for the past few weeks which has been waking me in the night and I've been lying in agony. Then it just goes! Thought it was acid reflux to begin with but now found out I have a stomach ulcer! Great. However I have been given 4 weeks of tablets to hopefully sort it out.

Meanwhile DH has had a terrible chest infection for 2 weeks and had a tummy bug last weekend which was a little precarious as every time he coughed he panicked he was going to have an accident!!  That has now passed and today he has woken up with a bad back an the cough goes on!! Inbetween all this he is trying to fit our new kitchen! 

On a more positive note, we are away for my Birthday next weekend in York which I am really looking forward to and we have also said sod it and booked a holiday so we go to sunny Majorca at the end of June for a week and I absolutely cannot wait!!!  Think we are more than ready for a break!! 

Have a lovely weekend all of you, catch up with you soon xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - don't worry about the bfn. It's way too early. I think testing again sun/Mon is a good idea.  Have a fabulous weekend with your friends xx

Sunshine - great news that you've made that first step. I've been lookng into Dr Quenby. If our next cycle fails I'm going to get in touch with her xx

Itsonlybridget - sorry to hear about your ulcer! Sounds nasty  Hopefully the tablets will cure it.  Your hubby sounds like a trooper! And fab news about the holiday. Always good to have something to look forward to. Xx


Happy Friday night to all. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Pixanne

Hello lovely ladies

Sunshine, good girl getting back on the horse! More of a bucking bronco than a nice sedate pony but still we all get back on! 

Leanne, waaaaay too soon to test, honey. Even on Sunday you could get a false negative. Implantation can be early or late. But I know how you feel and have always crumbled too. Lol, I don't feel like superwoman. I feel knackered!

Bridget, poor you! That sounds awful. Did they give you any dietry tips to help too? I assume more alkaline food helps?

Charmers, sorry you feel sick. It will pass. Then you'll have reflux and piles instead. Just something to look forward to!

Shadow, how scary. That would terrify me. We have cctv so hopefully anyone that tried to get in would get caught.

Katy, devastated though I was when our first ivf failed completely with zero fertilisation, it was diagnostic and we then knew what was 'wrong' and that icsi should help. Of course, the wait to see if achieved fertilisation with icsi was horrendous as it was last chance saloon without a donor on one side, but when we then achieved fertilisation, it actually really did and does help knowing what the issue is rather than having that 'unexplained' tag. it does help to know what the cause is and most importantly that it can be 'fixed'.

Chloe, I have the opposite problem. Lots of bowel activity and way too much bladder action! Keep going on the lactulose and watch out for piles. 

Hello everyone I've missed. 

Afm, my in laws are over for a week. That is all.

X


----------



## Leanne5

Girls, 
I couldn't sleep and so caved in again and tested. 

I've got my BFP!!!!           

I'm in shock!!!! It's still obviously so early and the line is faint but it's definately there!!! I am 5dp5dt. I want to shout from the rooftops but I've still got a long way to go!!!!               

Thank you so so so so much for all your support!! I haven't even told dh yet.... He is away for the weekend and I want to be able to tell him face to face so we can share the joy!! Xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

OMG Leanne, that's amazing news. So exciting.

           

Have a fab weekend!


----------



## Leanne5

Thank you dinky. 

Very early days but a step closer than I've ever been before. Xxxx


----------



## Leanne5

It's only Bridget - hope with some mess your ulcer clears up. These things are sent to try us!! Hopefully you and hubby are on the mend soon. Enjoy your weekend away in York ... And Majorca!!! How lovely to have some sun!!!! 

Pixanne - enjoy the weekend with the Inlaws. How are little pixies now? Over the poorly ness?  Hope
You are well. Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - that's amazing!!! I got my bfp at 5dp and so far so good!!! Bet you are on cloud nine!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!    

Bridget - ouch to the ulcer!! But yay to the holiday!!


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne -                               

CONGRATS!!!!

X


----------



## Leanne5

Thanks girls ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - that's absolutely fantastic! So pleased for you       Xxxxxxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Ahh Leeanne congratulations!!!!


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend. Sorry I have been absent. DH away tonight so I am in bed early with lots of catching up to do with you guys.

Firstly Leanne - omg!! Congratulations that is amazing news. I appears my emoticons aren't working today so I will have to send you dancing bananas next time. But hope you are feeling fab, drug free must be wonderful and I hope everything continues to go swimmingly for you 

Pixanne - inlaws over for w week, is that good or bad?! Hopefully good! 

Bridget - sorry to hear about ulcer, not what you need! Hope DH is feeling better. And happy birthday for next weekend, hope you have a lovely time away. And good working booking holiday, very jealous!

Sunshine - good to hear you are feeling more positive. Let us know when u hear back from Dr Q. 

Katy - I can't read back any further, how did you get on with your tests? It's makes such a difference when u have a nice gp doesn't it, ours is lovely and had ivf herself so has been super supportive over the last couple of years

Charmars - how's the sickness?

Chloe, hope you are doing ok?

Shadow - so sorry about your house. Must have really shaken you up. Hope you are feeling ok and that DH isn't going away again any time soon.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, can't scroll back any more.

Afm - puking dropped off for a couple of days and I was all about the mini fist pumps thinking that was it...and then it came back with a vengeance! I went to see gp who was lovely and prescribed me some meds as well as stuff for my hayfever. Sickness dropped off again  today so hoping I can avoid the tablets. DH and I both had colds this week, think we are both just a bit run down. I saw my group of close mates today first time since I told them and they were all v excited which was nice. I have a little bump now which is a nice reassurance between scans. Have to go back into hosp tomorrow as there was something up with my pee test last week, poss urine infection I guess, joy. Otherwise, I am enjoying not having to keep it all a secret anymore and keep patting my tummy  happy Sunday eve ladies 
X


----------



## pineapple14

emoticons working today so Leanne - Congratulations again!!
                             
xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Just a quick one from me as at work. Will do some personals a bit later. 

Got my blood test results back. My thyroid is fine but I seem to have very high iron levels. Didn't even know that was a thing but the doctor is ringing me Thursday morning to discuss it.  Done some initial research but not sure at this time whether it causes infertility. Will speak to the doctor on Thursday and hopefully get some answers. X


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Katy - that is really weird, my mum had some tests last week and she had abnormally high iron level - never heard of it before. Her GP said it was possibly a sign of infection (mum has ongoing kidney stone issue so hers may be related to that). Sorry if that is not remotely helpful, I just thought it was weird to hear about two high irons in one week! Hope you get some answers and follow up on Thursday.
x


----------



## shadow2013

Hello ladies

Sorry poor Internet connection on the coast!!!

Leanne                
Excellent news ... i am soooo happy for you sweetie!! And drug free must be almost like normal!!! Keep chilled xxx

Katy ... not heard of high iron levels but I do remember being told that iron supplements should be taken during regnancy as they can be harmful that's why they are minimal in preg vitamins. Hopefully the doc can be specific for you. I'm the oposite, low iron levels despite tablets possibly...

Pineapple .. Oooh a bump!!! Excellent news hun!!! I hope your sickness gets under control soon. It's rubbish - I still have the odd bad day but nothing like the first 4 months.  It's good you have tablets to help. Glad you are excited and enjoying pg xx

Bridget  ... oh hun an ulcer - hopefully the docs have it under control for you!! Hope you feel better soon!!

Sunshine .. good for ou making a start with the test - I hope you get a call back - I find waiting for results very difficult. Stay positive xxx

Sorry I can't scroll back any further ... 

Chloe pixanne and Charmers I hope all is going well xxxxx

Hello anyone I've missed, hope your journeys are progressing.

Thank you for your concern about me - im pleased we've been away and hopefully when dh is back on nights I'll be better, but mum and dad have offered to come sit with me if necessary which is nice.

We did have an amazing weekend away and mummy enjoyed her birthday, but unfortunately I was really poorly and struggled to get thru the weekend with balancing pain and painkillers. Hoping the obstetric physio can help me further at hydrotherapy tomorrow so I can maybe get some relief.

My lovely mum has offered to drive me to and from work for the late few days so I can carry on working to keep my sanity a little longer!

Anyway, off to brownies now for more birthday cake!!

Baby dust to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - how are you doing? What was your dh reaction to your news?

Shadow - that's lovely of your mum to offer to drive you! How was your hydrotherapy?

Katy - how strange, never heard of high iron levels, maybe what is causing it will give you more answers?

Pineapple - how's the sickness? Have you had to use the tablets yet?

Afm - had a bad day sickness wise, annoys me as makes me feel cloudy like I can't think
Of anything other than feeling sick. I'm normally really motivated but can't be bothered to do anything! Stil waiting for my 12w scan date too!


----------



## shadow2013

Sorry to hear you've had a bad day Charmers,  hope you get your date soon xx

Hydrotherapy was lovely as always, but a good workout!! I was given a choice of either accepting crutches or potentially being admitted to up pain relief as I spent most of last night crying with the pain.  I opted for crutches as the thought of another night in hospital wasn't appealing and hopefully in the long run will be better for me and baby. Determined to stay mobile as long as possible xx


----------



## Katy_81

Evening ladies 

Leanne - how is the testing going? Hope everything's ok xx

Charmers - no I've not heard of them either. The doctor is ringing me tomorrow now so hopefully should be a bit wiser then. Sorry to hear of the sickness.  12 weeks will be here soon and you can relax a bit more xx

Shadow - glad to hear you had a nice weekend despite not feeling great. Sounds like you have amazing family around you to help out.  Xx

Pineapple - that is strange! From what I've read it can be due to a hereditary condition which I suspect might be behind my levels. The treatment is simply to remove blood from you to reduce the levels of iron.  If that's the case then it shouldn't be too bad. Sorry to hear about your sickness but love hearing you have a little bump now. So happy for you hun xx

Afm managed to get my telephone consultation with the doctor brought forward to tomorrow. I'm a little worried as I have been suffering with swollen, achy legs for the past couple of days and worried it's connected to the iron issue.  Just want to get myself sorted before next cycle as don't want to compromise the outcome.


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girlies. Thanks for all the dancing bananas and cheerleaders!! I honestly never thought I'd see the day!!! 

Pineapple - how did the hospital go?? Did they do more tests? Hope you are ok Hun xx 

Katy - have you been taking multivitamins? If so, could you have been taking too many? Hope you get sorted hun. Do keep us updated about the telephone consultation.. It's always one worry after another xx

Shadow - drug free has been a totally different experience. At least I can take stock of symptoms knowing that it is actually my body as opposed to false hormones messing up how I think and feel. I was so confused on the medicAted cycle as any little symptoms I couldn't work out if it was meds related or possibly pregnancy ( which it obv wasn't at the time). Feeling much more relaxed tho still nervous as hell. Total contradiction in itself haha... But just feels so much different this time. Your mummy sounds so lovely bless her!!! How's work been? Crappy that you have crutches but it's a smaller price than hospital stay. I hope you get some relief soon Hun Xx 

Charmars - I'm doing grand thanks. Still in shock!! 😂 sorry to hear about the sickness! Must be awful when it's really bad!! Hope it passes soon!! How many weeks are you again? Xx 

AFM- I've spent a fortune on tests! Ha. I've done one every day since Saturday and the line has been getting darker. Today i bought 2 digital ones just to literally have it spelled out to me as I still can't get my head around it! Ha. I tested this afternoon and it said 1-2 weeks since conception which is spot on, which would make me 4 weeks pregnant (tomoro). I have my official blood test tomoro which I am nervous about but I'm going into it more positive than the last one!! I've had a fantastic few days. My friends came to stay on Saturday and left this morning (one from London and the other flew in from holland). We went to the take that concert last night and it was unbelievable. Took me back to feeling like I was 10 years old again! Ha. One friend is 6 months pregnant - she got her BFP naturally on the day I got my first bfn through IVF. Was strange seeing her bump thinking that would've been me but even before this week I was genuinely chuffed for her!!

As for symptoms - My boobs have grown a size already!! I had to buy a new bra yesterday. I'm quite bloated
And my boobs are rather painful but I keep prodding them to make sure they are still there! Ha. All being well tomoro my scan should be in 3 weeks to see if there is a heart beat or TWO!!! The possibility of twins hasn't quite sunk in yet. I can barely get over the fact of a BFP never mind twins! Ha. 

Hope you are all well. Heading out tonight with hubby. He is walking on cloud 9. He thought I was winding him up about being pregnant!!!!!! Bless him!! He's been doing all the housework and I came back last night to find he had also done all the ironing!! Long may it continue!! 😂 

Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

LEANNE - congrats!!!!                 That is such wonderful news!!!! I hope you're feeling good and enjoying every second  

Katy - I've never heard of that either but hopefully you'll get some answers? It would be nice to get it sorted and know you can start with a clean slate. Surely too much of any level has got to be a bad thing in your body.

Sunshine - I hope you get some answers too and that you feel that you are taking back control. 

Bridget - sorry to hear about your ulcer. I was diagnosed with gastritis April last year. I took lansoparazole for 4 weeks and it fixed it. I felt pretty bloated and in digested whilst on the tablets but it was all worth it. Touch wood, I haven't really had my heartburn.

Shadow - how's your back? How many weeks to go now? I'm 12! I missed Pilates tonight but I found that really good last week when I had pain in the front of my pubic bone. 

Pixanne - sorry to hear about your bum problem - it's so glamourous isn't   

Charmars - how many weeks are you now? Are you waiting for your NHS scan or did you decide to do the mothercare one?

Pineapple - I hope the tablets are beginning to work?

You'll all be pleased to know I don't have any graphic bowel updates. The laxatives seem to have done the job!!!

I hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## fraf77

Sorry ladies I'm rubbish just lately.  Yeay Leanne lovely to hear there has been another BFP  congratulations enjoy every minute of your miracle.  I still can't believe I'm 29 weeks eeeekkkk.  Ordered my pram and cot wardrobe and changing station today not having them delivered until a few weeks before though at I'm still scared.  I had a growth scan last week and baby is doing really well bigger than average but within normal range.  My consultant is so happy with how I've looked after me and bump and my epilepsy that he doesn't want to see me for the rest of my pregnancy unless I feel I need to😃.  Only problem I am having is that I've developed SPD.  I thought I'd just pulled a muscle at Pilates last week doing frog pose but it's got worse and now very painful so off to GP or Midwife (depending which I can see earliest) to see if I can get referred for physio or accupunture as I don't want to end up not being able to walk.  But baby ok so that's all that matters.  Hope all you lovely ladies are ok I'll have a read of the 15 or so pages I've missed and have a catch up xxxx love to all my brave IVF warriors xxxxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Fraff, 29 weeks - whoop woo - isn't it amazing! I'm 28! I feel as if I've got the start of that pubic pain, is that the same thing. I've had a feel around and it feels quite a gap.. There is a good pregnancy Pilates class here in West Bridgford and the instructor did a lot of exercises to help. It started again over the weekend when I was doing a lot of lifting of my niece. She only 8 months but still seem to have taken the strain.. 

My whole bump feels much tighter, especially when sitting down at work for too long.

We started antenatal classes 3 weeks ago and there are a nice group of people. The class instructor has recommended sitting on an exercise ball to improve posture and get baby in the right position. I've got one but it's too low. DH had promised to get me the right size but has done bugger all so something else to add to my list! Still trying to get him to order the pram. He's got that mañana attitude going on to everything outside work  

X


----------



## fraf77

Eekkk Chloe exciting times.  Yes my DH is busy building a new bloody fish tank not worried that there's a baby we need to buy for.  Yes the pain is kind of in the pubic area.  The way I discribe it is it feels like I've been cracking walnuts between my legs.  I'm carrying on with Pilates as it's supposed to be good and help also my instructor had it with her 2nd pregnancy so she understands how painful it can be.  Oooooo West Bridgford your not too far from me then I'm in Mansfield the river Trent must have something in the water at the moment xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - only been taking folic acid. Apparently it could be a hereditary thing but will find out more tomorrow. Xx

Chloe - thanks and good to know all is well in the bowel department   xx

Hi Fraf, great to hear things are progressing well with you and baba. Not long to go now!!xx


----------



## pineapple14

Fraf - Wow, 29 weeks, very exciting. Sounds like you are doing great (apart from pulled muscle - hope it eases up soon!) LoL about the fish tank, just love how chaps prioritise stuff! Hope the walnut cracking pain goes away v soon, hopefully the pilates will help 

Chloe - great that you have a nice group of people in your antenatal classes - did you decide to go with an NCT class or something else? I need to look into all that asap, apparently classes get booked up quite far in advance?! I have managed to avoid taking the tablets and sickness is still easing so fingers crossed i wont need them   

Leanne - so pleased all is going well with you, hope the scan comes around quickly. I cant believe your boobs are already growing. Mine have a bit but i think i am doomed to have mini boobs forever!!! Long may the male housekeeper role continue in your home!

katy - let us know how you get on with your phone call with Doc.

charmars - sorry to hear you aren't feeling great. I felt like my head was wrapped in clingfilm and i couldnt think straight about anything other than my pounding head and nausea. Hope it ends for you super quickly. Do make sure you keep eating little bits, i have been having food about 8 times a day to keep the nausea reduced, also fresh air helped a lot although didnt have much energy for walking about.

Shadow - ahhh, love helpful mums. not long to go with work now! hope it goes quickly.

Afm - nausea and headaches low level now but still off most food. Feeling loads better though which has made work a lot easier. I have managed to avoid the nausea tablets, i just didnt want any more meds in my body. I am 14w today - only two more weeks of pessary and jabs to go, I cannot wait to finish them. Sending you all big hugs. xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I haven't been on here for over a week now, but my cold turn's out to be Sinisitus now and an ear infection in the inner ear.  So now I'm on antibiotics, tablets for Vertigo, and ear drops.  This has been going on for the past 3 wks. now, and the Dr. has already said that it will take up to another 2 wks. to feel better. "Typical!" Just when my son need's me, reg. his issues, and just when he has started moving about, taking steps with his walker.

However, something positive to say! I have never been on the 'big' side, but I don't know! Having turned 40 this year, wanting to get rid of any remaining 'baby fat', and so desperately hoping that my next treatment will work - & mainly, wanting to give myself the best chance possible! I decided to go on a Slimming Plan, and attend a Slimming group, 4 wks. ago now, for the first time ever!!!!

All I need to lose really is a stone, to get me to single figures, but last week having only been on the plan for 3 wks. I hit my half a stone weight loss, and I came home with a FREE bag of fruit, and an award for being the "Slimmer of the Week".      I will get my award for the half a stone mark tomorrow, when I attend the group.  I lost 3Ib last week to get Slimmer of the Week, and I was in total shock as my target weight loss for that week was only 1Ib and not 3Ib.  I am therefore halfway to hitting my overall target, which I am so pleased about!  I look slimmer, and I feel slimmer!

I also feel that even if treatment doesn't work next time, I have the knowledge that I have done everything I can to change my lifestyle reg. eating more healthily, and exercising more, and that I have done the best that I can to influence it working.

Finally, only a week tomorrow until we see the specialist for our son.  I am not expecting too much from the first session, but at least we'll be able to take it from there, which is a positive. 

Hope you are all well. 

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Sorry for lack of personals.. I need to dash out. 

So yesterday was my official otd.. In true fashion I hit another hurdle... The analysers in the hospital broke down and I had to wait until this morning!! So I rang the clinic and my hcg levels are 88. Does anyone know if this is ok? Clinic had told me yesterday they want anything over 50, but I'm scared in case mines isn't very high. 

Scan is booked in for 10th June. Just praying this little bean sticks with us. Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - I was told they had to be over 30, so 88 is a great figure! Its more about how they double than your starting figure hun 

Dolphin - hope you feel better soon! Glad things are moving on with your son

Pineapple - hope you have seen the last of your sickness!

Sorry for short post - gotta dash!!


----------



## pineapple14

Just a quick one to say...

Leanne - yep, that's fine. As Charmars says, its all about the doubling now. Its a great start, keeping everything crossed for you - are you going back in again for another hcg test in a couple of days?

Dolphins - sorry to hear you're not well, not what you need on top of everything else. But CONGRATULATIONS! on your get fit success, good for you and great that you are feeling good about yourself. Hope everything goes well with your son's appointment next week.

Happy Thursday ladies, hope the sun is shining wherever you are!

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

No they don't need to see me again. Anything about 50 they just give you a date for your scan. If it was below that, then they would have had me back in couple days to check the levels again. 

Am I mad for wondering if I could book a GP appointment for next week to get it rechecked?? Or would they even agree to do it?? Xxx


----------



## Charmars

leanne - If you had a natural pregnancy they wouldnt even check your levels so I doubt that the GP will agree to do them. They will be fine, just enjoy being pregnant and wait for your scan! 


AFM - no sickness yet today!! Hooray!! I also got my 12 week scan date thorugh for 11 June!! 3 weeks today!! Also got to go to endocrinology ante natal clinic on Tuesday as I had a over active thyroid in the past and pregnancy can set it off again. Wouldnt be the end of thr world as I'd lose the bab weight quicker if it did!! ha!


----------



## pineapple14

Leanne - That's great. be guided by your clinic. I agree with Charmars, enjoy your pregnancy bubble and look forward to the 10th  

Charmars - hooray for no sickness! and even more for 11 june - lots of scans coming up! Hope app goes ok on Tuesday.


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - 88 sounds like a good starting number to me. If you are worried and can't wait till the 10th you could continue the poas? Don't those clear blue ones tell you how many weeks you are? Xx

Dolphin - great to hear about the fitness. Good for you. And like you say you will know that going into next cycle you have prepared yourself as much as you can. Hope you feel better soon xx

Charmers - great news on the sickness front xx

So had my call with the doctor yesterday. She was lovely and I poured my little heart out to her about everything that's worrying me.  She said she wasn't aware of high iron levels causing infertility in women but I don't think she was an expert as she had to check the internet! Lol.  Interestingly I have found some articles which suggest that there is a link between high iron levels and miscarriage....  I guess a little embryo wouldn't want to embed in a body high in toxic iron levels. Anyway, had a second blood test this morning and if that's still high they are going to do some genetic tests to find out if a I have a condition called Haemochromotosis.  They are also testing for diabetes. Fingers crossed I don't have that!


----------



## Charmars

Looking for reassurance

TMI alert

Went to the loo and wiped red blood, this happened twice then turned brown and has stopped. Clinic said bed rest and nothing they can do. 

I've done a test and says pregnant 3+ 

It's stopped now and no cramps

Do you think I'm ok??


----------



## Leanne5

Hi charmars,

Apparently bleeding can be very common in early pregnancy and some women can bleed right through.  Was there a lot of blood? Try not to worry... Easier said than done, but do try Hun. 

It's good that it's stopped now tho. 

How many weeks are you? 

Could you not ask the clinic for a scan just for reassurance or go to epau and try to get seen by a doctor? Xxx


----------



## Charmars

There wasn't much blood, it just scared me as wasn't expecting to see it!

Clinic won't scan me, I begged!!

I think I'll wait and see if I bleed again and test again in the morning xx


----------



## Leanne5

That's crappy that the clinic won't scan you. Do you have an early assessment unit at the local hospital? If you call them and explain, they might be able to scan you! Fingers crossed. I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine Hun but at least it will give you some reassurance if nothing else. 

The worry really doesn't stop on the day of BFP does it!! 😞

Rest up honey and take it easy. But I'd defo look into the early assessment unit scenario xxx

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Charmars

For once I am taking my own advice and not panicking!

I'm resting up, the bleeding has completely stopped and it wasn't very much anyway.

The stress never stops!!


----------



## Leanne5

Good good Hun.. Now take it easy or you will be in trouble.         

I'm sure it will have been nothing to worry about but must have given you a fright. 

Now be good to yourself.. Drink plenty of fluids and treat yourself xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers, I had four bouts of early bleeding before 12w with dd2. Two were heavy - like a period.  In front of me is a cheeky little 21mo so really try not to worry.  It's common in the early days. 

Drink plenty and rest until it's completely stopped for a couple of days. 

X


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies

Charmars - good advice from Pixanne and Leanne. Take it easy and just keep an eye on things. Hope things settle down for you.

Katy - love nice Doctors, it makes such a difference doesn't it?! Keep us informed on your tests.

Afm - nothing to report, just thought i would say hi and hope you all have a RELAXING bank holiday weekend.
xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Today I went to my GP to ask for an hcg test, which in the end I didn't ask for. I'm thinking I need to try to relax and enjoy things.. Again easier said than done. 

My GP surgery is horrendous but the doctor himself is amazing. If it wasn't for him, I'd have moved years ago. He's an "old boy" who must be nearing retirement age. He put my mind totally at ease. Showed me the photos of his little daughters and told me that one was IVF and the other came naturally. 

Bless him - he knows what job I do and when I told him I was pregnant, he asked me if I wanted a sick note! In his words- he believes in the old traditional medicine of "taking things easy". I've felt much better after seeing him but still so nervous. Any little niggle or twinge in my tummy and I'm uneasy. 

Quick question girlies- in early pregnancy (4+2 weeks) were you aware of things happening in your tummy? My right side feels like a dullish ache.. No sore but I'm aware of something if that makes sense. Is this normal? Now I'm worrying about ectopics!! Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Ps.... I didn't take him up on his sick note offer! I'm hoping I continue to feel well and not ever need it.


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Leanne 88 is great starting figure and I applaud your stay chilled and enjoy attitude!! That is the way to be. I can't help too much with the weird feelings in your tummy - I was in chronic pain from ohss and they thought that may be ectopic so if our not in pain I would think you can rule that out hun. Your body will be changing a lot over the next 9 months so just let things happen.

Pineapple I echo your relaxing bank hol wishes - im working sat and Sunday 😐

Charmers don't panic and follow advice for bed rest and fluid. Your local hospital should scan you in the early preg unit esp if it happens again or if you need the reassurance. Take it easy xx

Dolphins, sounds like your having a rough time hun but doing well with the diet! Good luck your son's app.

Katie.  Glad the doc is nice and explaining things for you, small steps in the right direction.

Fraff glad your doing ok sweetie, time starts to fly now so enjoy the shopping experience! !

Chloe thanks for reminding me to book my antenatal classes!!  I'm rubbish with memory at the moment append dh keeps filing the paperwork so I forget!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone

AFM 33 wks yesterday and ive had a complete melt down!!! I spent the night being sick and have cried for nearly 2days solid only just managing to hold it together whilst at work. I'm functioning on no sleep for over 2days and trying to learn to walk with crutches. I keep thinking im pregnant not disabled but right now I could just hibernate until d day!! I tell myself off for complaining about being pg but I honestly never thought it could be so hard - as if ivf wasn't bad enough. People keep saying ooh you've not got long left - just under 7 wks feels like a lifetime im soo huge!! It is definitely time for a kick up the bum I think ....

I hope everyone enjoys a relaxing bank hol weekend xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Seems I may have found the cause of my miscarriages.. Just got my second blood results back. Iron levels very high, liver test abnormal, glucose levels abnormal, something else was abnormal but at that point I was pretty much in shock and didn't catch it.  Waiting for the nurse to ring me. Feel totally numb. Thought I was healthy. Now it seems I might be facing possible liver problems and diabetes


----------



## pineapple14

Oh Katy - sorry to hear that. Don't panic yet, have a good chat through it all with the nurses. It may be that they are all linked and can be sorted once they know what is going. Sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts...    
xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Shadow - so sorry to hear you are having an awful time of it Hun. I wouldn't apologise about complaining. You would think with the pain and heart ache of IVF, life would deal us the "perfect pregnancy" card when you get BFP.. But these things are sent to try us.  

7 weeks isn't a lot of time in the grand scheme of "normal" life... But when you are in our situations even a day feels like a year. So I totally understand how frustrating it can be when people don't realise the significance of what they say. 

Just hold on in there Hun.. Cry if you want to... I'm a big believer in crying! Let it all out. I hope the crutches get easier. Take it easy hunny and be good to yourself. 

You know where we are if you need to vent some of the emotions out xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi Katy - I used to be a biomedical scientist in my previous job.. So I know a little about this. 

Glucose tests although they can be indicative of diabetes... They are open to massive discrepancies. It totally depends on what time of day you had it taken or how long since you had eaten. Even having a sugary drink an hour or so before a test can elevate levels to make them seem like a diagnosis of diabetes. The only real good test would be an oral glucose tolerance test and also to measure your hba1c levels. The latter gives a value of your glucose over the last 3 months and so is more accurate in diagnosing diabetes. 

Liver function tests also can be affected by different things. If my memory serves me right, I'm sure the iron levels could be connected with that. 

It's not nice to think there is something wrong - but in today's day and age, medical treatment is amazing. Maybe look at it in a positive way - once they get to the bottom of it, you can be treated and then try the IVF again. That way you will know that your body will be in peak condition and you will know that you've given it all you've got. There's obviously a reason for the miscarriages.. It could be a case of simple treatment and you will be ready to go again with much greater chances. 

Big hugs Hun xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Leanne - I forgot you were a biomedical scientist. They are saying it could be a hereditary condition called Haemochromotosis which causes excess iron to be stored. Think it can cause liver damage and diabetes as the iron deposits in the pancreas and liver Aswell as other organs.  I didn't eat anything 12 hours before the test.  I hope it's not too bad and they can fix it.  Looks like I might have to postpone ivf treatment though xx


----------



## Leanne5

It's crappy that you might have to postpone but you want to have optimum conditions Hun. My granny had haemochromatosis..and she had children... So don't count yourself out if you are diagnosed with it. I'm sure it's quite easily managed by taking blood out of you so as to decrease the iron levels. I can't recall how often this happens but at least there is a treatment. 

Maybe ask for another appointment at cfl to discuss things if you do receive a diagnosis. I'm sure they will be able to help or at least put your mind at ease. 

Look after yourself Hun. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Omg sooo just spoken with lovely nurse at the clinic.  It seems the reception staff gave me duff information over the phone regarding my liver and glucose being abornormal!! The nurse says they are absolutely fine! My iron levels are still high but I can live with that as the treatment is simply to give blood. I've been referred to a haematologist and it might be that I don't need to postpone the ivf.  What an afternoon this has been! Three hours ago I thought I was dying.  Emotional roller coaster or what! 

Pineapple - thanks for your kind words earlier. I missed your post xxx

Leanne - that's so reassuring about your grandma. Thank you. I'm just so glad I've caught it this early as looks like there hasn't been any damage to my organs.  I'm actually sat here crying cause I'm happy. Lol Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Awww Katy that's fantastic news!!!! You've almost got me crying with you!! 

That is absolutely horrendous tho having you worry so much!! Another reason why non-health care persons shouldn't be allowed to give results out. 

I bet that's a massive relief!!! I'm so chuffed for you... Fingers crossed you don't have to postpone treatment. It could be quite feasible the high iron is having an impact on pregnancy.... So at least you finally may have some answers. And if giving blood is all you have to do.. I say bring it on!!!!  

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

It's certainly a relief that I know my liver and pancreas aren't damage.  I've done some further research though and I'm actually a bit concerned that maybe we will have to postpone.  I think I tought it would just be a couple of blood removals but it seems that it's something needs to be done quite regularly over a fairly long period.  in some cases a pint of blood is removed once or twice a week for several months. For many reasons I don't think it would be a good idea for the cycle to go ahead.


----------



## fraf77

Dolphin sorry your not well but Massive well done on the weight loss.  Hope the appointment with the specialist for your son went well. 

Charmers eeeekkkk not long until you see you little one I love having scans once I know all is ok I love seeing little Fraf wiggling and waving.  Great you don't have any sickness I had till 20 weeks. If see EPU if you bleeding. 

Katy wow what a roller coaster Hun hopefully you can sort stuff and star DR in June as planned bless you

Leanne I had period type pains and I "smelt" different in the early days if that helps 

Shadow have you got SPD?  I've been diagnosed with it waiting to see physio.  I also had a melt down today as midwife has ordered me to have complete rest for a week no exercise no cleaning no shopping etc.  I then cried cause I felt so guilty for crying having waited so long for this.  Hormones send you mental. 

Big hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## shadow2013

Fraff ... i haven't been diagnosed with spd - all my pain is in my back and hips across my sacroiliac joint and hips rather than my pubic bone so not sure it's quite the same. Make sure it's an obstetric physio - normal physios are not qualified to touch or advise you!! You should ask about hydrotherapy, it's very good!! It's the only way I get any exercise. I know how you feel tho and hate bed rest - it actually makes me worse! 

Katy im soo pleased you have actual sensible answers - and although you don't want to postpone treatment it is worth getting clinic opinion as you want to give yourself the best chance for your dream. Take all the advice you can get and then weigh up pros and cons? Xxx

Leanne thanks hun, i don't know what I'd do without all this support ... the worry stress and journey doesn't stop with the long awaited bfp ... how lovely it would be if we could have perfect pregnancies as compensation!!! 

Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Shadow - thanks Hun. Yes I will give the clinic a ring next week and see what they think. I'm really sorry to hear how much pain you're in.  Just hang in there hun, not long to go. It will be so worth it when you hold that little bundle of joy for the first time  xx

Fraf - a roller coaster of a day indeed. Thanks for your kind words.  Hope you're not in too much pain with the SPD. Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

How we all doing??

Just a quickie... I've had what can only be described as a dull ache/pull in my right hand side for a few days. Is this normal or should I be worried and get checked out?? Xx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - I had that for a few weeks, like a period pain, it's normal. If it gets worse then I'd get it checked out but only if it gets very painful xx


----------



## Leanne5

Thanks charmars. Hubby got worried when I told him. It's not painful as such.. Just more a dull ache that comes and goes. 

How you doing now? Xx


----------



## Charmars

I wouldn't worry, your uterus will be expanding for the baby and you'll get cramps

I'm ok, no bleeding or brown now so think it was nothing to worry about. I'll take it easy over the next few days and wait for my scan!!


----------



## Leanne5

Great that there's no more bleeding. Just rest up as you say!! Sometimes easier said than done. Just Make the other half do the housework and cooking 😃 xx


----------



## shadow2013

Awwwwwwwwwww thanks Katy - I am looking forward to that first cuddle, but terrified about the birth bit!

Leanne stay chilled hun, lots of wriggle room required for the new little bean!

Charmers, glad all has calmed down for you ... I saw  post on ******** which said the woman's place is in the kitchen  ... With a glass of bubbles watching hubby cooking dinner definitely one for you to employ!

Afm I managed some sleep last night which felt really good, but ended up waiting half an he for my bus as one was early and the next one didn't turn up so that ruined my good start to the day. Looking forward to my lay in tomorrow - only 7 days left at work now eeek!


----------



## Pixanne

Shadow, having given birth both via the sun roof and then the poonani, it's nothing to worry about.  A day of discomfort at most but you forget it all the second the baby is born.  I can't actually remember what a contraction feels like and I've had a combined labour of 25 hours!  

Katy, I think it's good news that you're getting answers.  Even if it means a delay on your cycle,  it'll be worth it because the problem will be sorted out. 

Leanne, pulling and tugging and even quite bad period type pain is normal.  There's a lot of stretching going on.  I remember feeling like I had a low down stitch with dd2 and used to have to sit down and catch my breath. 

Charmers,  glad the bleeding has stopped.  I'm sure everything is fine.

Hello everyone else! 

Guess what we did today?  Set up our eglu and picked up four chickens!  I've wanted some for ages (fresh eggs mmmm) but my dds have really wanted a pet since the evil one next door nicked our cat.  They chose their chickens and named them.  Dd1 (3 and a half) has caled hers Emily and dd2 (21m) has called hers Duck. One of the four is very bossy though and pecks the others and wouldn't let them in their house so we'll have to keep an eye on her.  

Apart from that,  I've just had to up my gd medication so have a bit of an upset tummy.  I feel huge for 31w but baby is lovely and wriggly.  I love the feeling of her moving. 

X


----------



## Katy_81

Afternoon all

Pixanne - chickens wow! Love that dd2 called hers duck. Made me lol.   Great to hear baby is a healthy wriggler. So excited for you hun xx

Shadow - yay 6 days to go and you can put your feet up  xx

Leanne - how are things going hun? Xx

Well it looks like my IVf journey is going on hold possibly for the next 12 months or more.  I'm being referred to a Haemotologist and will need to start weekly venesections. Due to my levels I might need around 40 so I guess it will be ongoing for the next year or so.  Totally gutted and downhearted    I suppose on the plus side it might fix the miscarriage issue.  Just don't know.


----------



## Pixanne

I know it's disappointing,  Katy,  but if this means a healthy pregnancy then the wait will be well worth it. 

Our b*stard neighbours. As you know,  amongst other things (photographing our children being one) they stole our cat.  Today we saw them feeding him By hand.  They must feel really big stealing a three year olds pet. 

X


----------



## Charmars

Katy - I know it seems like a long time, but you need to be fit and healthy. Best to get yourself sorted than have another failed attempt.

Pixanne - have you called the police?? They sound terrible 

Afm - I'm feeling really low. I can't put my finger on why but I don't feel like doing anything, just feel like I want to shut myself away. I'm hoping it's the meds. I'm so happy to be expecting but I'm just don't feel like myself. Did anyone else get this??


----------



## shadow2013

Awwww Katy ... it will be good to get you all sorted and ready so that you and future bub will be all good!! I hope the treatment will be ok and our pompoms will be at the ready when you are ready to start again xxx

Thanks pixanne ... do you have a preference as to which you would like this time?? I hope you et your neighbours sorted hun xx

Charmers .. i know exactly how you feel ... my hormones are all over the place and as excited as I am im so drained and tired and like you just want to hibernate!! However I went out for a short waddle on crutches at Sandringham and dh played with his helicopter whilst doggie chased his Frisbee - only out for half hr or so but I did feel better and then enjoyed a nice afternoon nap!! Dh has been very good this week at looking out for me and being romantic just to keep me going and pick me up a bit. Hope yours is treating you extra specially xx


----------



## fraf77

Katy 81 really sorry you have to put it on hold Hun but I also waited until I was at my optimum health and I've got here so in the long run it could and hopefully WILL be worth it xx

Pixanne OMG they can't do that I would be reporting them deffo for photographing your children and nicking the cat xx

Charmers it's hormones Hun I'm a cow at the minute and then I cry then I beat myself up cause after all we've been though we should be smily happy every single 

AFM I'm in agony still waiting to hear from physio.  Been resting as Midwife ordered but sneaked out to Pilates today as resting hurts my back so just did anything in the class that didn't involve me pelvis.  Like I say I'm also a cow to live with snapping then crying I'm so angry at myself 2 weeks ago I was loving life and having the complete pregnant glow.  Hey ho hormones I guess I best get used to them as after baby will be worse I'll be crying all the time lol. I have to remember how long I've waited and how blessed I am I used to want to kill (not literally) to be in this position. 
Love hugs and baby dust to all xxxxxxx


----------



## pineapple14

fraff - sorry to hear you are still in pain. hope you hear from physio soon and that they relieve the pain!!

shadow - good to hear dh is looking after you, hope you are taking it as easy as you can. lots of rests  

charmars - up until about 14 weeks my dh said it was like he was living with a different wife. I wasn't particularly up and down emotionally but i felt like i was wading through treacle, feeling like i should be ecstatic about expecting but feeling really down and not wanting to go out. the meds have really dragged on. Since the sickness has dropped off and i can eat some normal food and we have told lots of people my head seems to have cleared and i am feeling more normal. I think the process and excitement and hope get you through the cycles and then you get you bfp and its amazing but you still have all this stuff to deal with and i think the meds in particular can be draining. i'm going on now, sending you big   and hope you come through the fog back to normality soon  

pixanne - definitely police if they are taking pics of your children. 

Katy - i am so sorry, really hard for you. As you and the other ladies say, at least they have identified the issue and have an option for you and you get health ready for your next cycle. I know its hard to feel positive now though, sending you huge hugs    

afm - lots of aches and pulling feeling in my nethers and not very comfortable to sit down. I guess its all probably normal but i spent saturday morning running/shuffling about on the beach with my nieces and nephew and its got worse (stupid me). busy week at work with lots of travel and site visits so going to take it as easy as possible around that. 

hope everyone else getting on ok. xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Pineapplesounds like you've had a good bank holiday weekend! Hope you have time to rest between travelling!

Fraf,  physio lists can be a pain - I managed ti get in on an emergency catch up clinic so was really quick.  Hope it'd not too much longer!

Afm - missed my hydro today as the physio couldn't find anyone to cover the session. I'm managing the pain tho, test will be shopping on Thursday I guess!

For anyone looking at graco products they have their cash back offer on for anything over £59 details are on mother care website.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## fraf77

Thank you still no word from physio.  I'm back seeing midwife next week so will bring it up as I'm in agony now but keep doing my pelvic floor and gental exercise on my birthing ball.  Count myself lucky I got this far with only sickness no bleeding or scares l.  10 more weeks of pain and not moving a lot I'll just grin a bare it.  I'm hoping it doesn't have any affect of the birth and I can deliver via the bonnet rather than sun roof lol xx
Hope you all well xxxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I was just wanting to ask if you could kindly wish us luck for tomorrow, as it's our son's first appt. with the Community Paediatrician, first thing tomorrow morning.

Of course I will let you know how we get on.

Many Thanks. 

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - good luck Hun, thinking of you!


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Just a quick one to say goodluck dolphins for your sons appointment today. Stay positive and I am sure all will be well in the end. After all, we all know miracles do happen.. And your little boy is your miracle. Xx

I will pop on later for more of a catch up. Enjoy your day girlie xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Fraf, sorry to hear you're so sore,  you too Shadow. It'll all be worth it. 

Dolphins,  good luck today. 

Thanks to all of you re your comments about our neighbours.  We did speak to the police but they said it's a civil matter.  Pretty shocking.  She's a teacher too and should know better.  They're just awful people. 

Afm, I'm really low.  Having my in laws for a week was awful and exhausting.  I can't seem to get past the exhaustion and I'm snappy and tearful.  Horrible. 

X


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies
Your thoughts and advice needed please...DH and I have been invited to a friends wedding and it's in central/south of France. 
I got the RSVP date wrong and am a month late saying whether or not we are going and I need to make a decision today/ tomorrow. 
Wedding is in September and I will be 30 weeks by then. Its not a super close friend getting married but if I wasn't pregnant we would definitely go. 

By 30 weeks am I going to feel comfortable enough with a few hours in car either side plus short haul flight? 
My midwife app not for another 2 weeks but should I speak to a midwife first before confirming as I will need a dr note by then to travel. 

I would like to go but it's going to be expensive so don't want to spend whole time wishing we hadn't gone!
Thanks ladies
Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Dolphins I hope you got on ok with your son's app xx

Pixanne hope some rest settles your mood ... big hugs xx

Pineapple I wouldn't be able to fly a few weeks ago as I wouldn't be able to sit in the plane seat but that's mainly due to my back and size of bump. I can manage the car journeys but only coz we have heated seats to relive the stress, we also have to stop for the loo! If it was a normal pg then I'd probably go to the wedding, I'm sure you'll come to the right decision for you. Can you not ring your midwife for advice?  Is it worth making a list of all baby stuff you need and looking at a budget to see if you can afford it and then think if you can travel?

Afm I seem to be having more bad days than good again but my lovely go has increased my codeine for occasional use so baby doesn't end up with breathing difficulties due to the high levels I'm on. Down to last 3 days at work! Been baking today and that's rather done me in ... I have one very wriggly baby who likes to hide in my ribcage!

Hope a good weekend has been had by all xxx


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - how did your appt go for your son?

Pineapple - if it was me and as long as you can afford it I would go. Enjoy the time before the baby comes and it's just you to think about! 

Shadow - glad to hear your nearly done with work, not long left now till the baby is due either!! With all your issues bet you can't wait for the baby to arrive and you can get yourself back to normal!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Afm - counting down to my 12 w scan on 11/6! I'm back to worrying I've had a missed mc and that we will get bad news. I know most people feel worried until they've had their scan so I'm trying to just enjoy being pregnant!! It's hard as I constantly think my happiness will be snatched away


----------



## Pixanne

Pineapple, I'll be 32w tomorrow and couldn't have done that journey.we went to Paris a few weeks ago and I'll be honest, it did me in. We should've just give to a local hotel. But everyone is different and it depends how you carry and your energy levels. 

Charmers, stop! I'm sure baby is fine. You have no reason to doubt it.

Shadow, feet up for you missus! Sounds like maternity leave is coming just in time!

No news from me, other than I'm feeling huge!

Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Thanks ladies, I think i will see if i can get hold of a midwife and do some calcs and have a chat with DH! 

Will catch up with personals later...
xxx


----------



## Pixanne

I forgot to tell you - we've been invited to a party at our clinic!  It's their 21st birthday tea party and they sent us an invitation.  I know two other people currently going through tx and one who's pregnant but they've not been invited so not sure what we've done to deserve it!  Looking forward to it though and it'll be nice to introduce the icsi pixies they helped us make.  X


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Thanks for wishing us luck last week for our son's appt.   xx

In regards to his appt. we didn't see the Consultant, but we saw another Dr. who was only there apparently to see whether what is wrong with our son will qualify him to be able to be assessed by the specialists at the Child Development Centre. He did confirm however, that he will indeed be assessed by the specialist team at the centre, and it will take a couple of hrs for the assessment. However, the waiting list is currently 8 or 9 wks long, so we will have to wait again for now.  Life just seem's to be a all long waiting game at the mo.   

In the meantime, the Dr. is going to write to the Education Board to request that he get's a nursery place for when he is 2, as he need's to be around other children, and be able to imitate them. Also, he want's us to start applying for DLA, as the Dr. today confirmed that he does have developmental delay (global developmental delay).  So overall a positive appt. 

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Sorry not been on for a while. It's been a tough couple of weeks and didn't want to dampen the happy vibes here.  Thank you all so much for your best wishes. 

Last week I started developing symptoms. My whole body started itching and I began getting joint pain in my hands. Apparently this is a common side effect.  I had to get an emergency appointment at the doctors as it was really frightening. I didn't know what was happenng to me  The doctor prescribed me with some super strong antihistamines which appear to be doing the trick.  

Feeling a bit better in my self now. I've joined the Haemochromotosis Society. They have a ** page and everyone is so friendly and helpful.  

Sometimes I think it's unfair that I'm having to go through this on top of the ivf. But then on the other hand I think, if I hadn't gone through the miscarriages I would never have visited my doctor, and this condition would have gone unnoticed till it was too late.  That I'm really thankful for.  

Big love to you all. I keep reading your updates. It's lovely to hear how you're all getting on. Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been a bit awol... Had so much going on with work, and trying to finalise all the moving house stuff. 

How are you all doing?

Katie - it must be horrible to think you might have to wait a year or so... However I'm sure it's for the best Hun. It's a blessing you have managed to be diagnosed before, as you say things were to get perhaps irreversibly bad. Getting yourself on the mend and under control can only be a good thing and hopefully you will go into your next cycle much more positive. At least then you will know that the horrible extra iron won't be there to affect baby...candy fingers crossed no more miscarriages. Do not ever think you are dampening the positive vibes on here. We are all in this together... Not just  for the good times but also for the bad. Why would we need support if things were all perfect? I think sometimes it's great to be able to moan to people who will never judge you. Even if you do have to wait a while before trying again, I hope you will still stay with us. After all...this is all still part of your journey Hun. Xxx

Dolphins - the appointment sounded very positive. Glad things are moving on and you get all the help you need with little one. Hopefully the wait won't seem too long xx

Pixanne - ooh how exciting! I bet that will be a lovely wee day out. Must be so rewarding for the nurses etc to see the product of their hard work too. I bet they will love seeing your little pixies xx

Pineapple - did you decide what to do about the wedding? I guess it's a personal preference really. What did the midwife say? Hope you are keeping well xx

Charmars - not long now until your scan. Only 8 days!! 😀 try not to worry however I know how hard that is. They say once you see a heart beat, the chances of miscarriage are much decreased.... So it's all real Hun. I hope your 12w scan will reassure you more xx

Shadow - is that you finished work now? I hope you are taking it easy. How was the baking? Did you make anything nice? (I'm such a foodie 😂) good to hear doctor has upped the codeine to make you more comfortable xx

Fraff - how you doing Hun? Did you manage to get sorted with the physio? I hope the pain is getting easier. I laughed at your bonnet vs sunroof comment. I've never heard that phrase before 😂😂😂


AFM - so far so good. I had been having niggles and dull aches in right side for about a week and a half up until a few days ago so I rang the clinic last week worrying (when I was 5w). I was just so worried it was ectopic and in the wrong place. The clinic weren't worried but said they would scan me a week earlier than my original 7w appointment so long story short I had a scan this morning. It was so amazing. Granted I couldn't see "a baby" as obviously it's too early but we got to see the yolk, sac and......a HEARTBEAT!!! There is another area where they weren't quite sure what it was... And are querying whether it could be a twin!! 😁😁 I am booked in for another scan in a weeks time to confirm. Coincidentally my midwife rang me today and arranged my booking in appointment for when I am 9w. I'm still in shock and can't believe I am pregnant but today made it sink in a little bit more. DH just kept saying "I'm gonna be a daddy" when he saw the heartbeat before the nurse even mentioned it!! 

In other news, we see still in the process of selling our house and buying the new one. We are aiming for completion and move in date of 26th June so it's all busy in our household. Hubby has had to recruit some friends to help move as I won't be able to move boxes. I said I would be the project manager and dictate where everything goes from a distance    
My solicitor was playing silly beggars at the start of the week. Long story short, he was trying to charge us £240 for an extra hour of his time because the mortgage company sent through a few letters in my maiden name. We refused then a few days later, we got an email from him saying Halifax told him he couldn't proceed until they told him as there was an issue and he spent another 2 hours trying to sort it on the phone to them. Then he tried to charge us £480 for this "extra work".  This is the funny part...... The extra 2 hours turns out to be nothing to do with us. He was actually contacting them and trying to chase them to pay the original £240!! What a cheek!! Thankfully my DH got it sorted.. In a much more polite and professional manner than what I would have done. I was furious and if they had been a local firm I'd have been down on their doorsteps!!! Was totally not the stress I needed at this time but all sorted now. 

Losing track of what stages we are all at..... What are everyone's EDD? 

Look forward to catching up 
Speak soon
Xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - So glad you saw the heartbeat!! Its exciting isnt it!! Not long then till you move!! I wok in abuilding society and so ca quite believe the story about your sols!! Pain in   that they are! My EDD is 25/12. Cant believe my scan is so close now!!

katy - sorry to hear you had some scary symptoms, but glad that you seem to have got them sorted. I try no to think about 'why me' instead I think of it as all being part of the journey! My D got diagnosed with a Brain Tumor and I believe not being able to concieve was a blessing in disguise as I dont know how I would have coped with a baby and dealing wth my DH being so ill. I think it all happens for a reason. Big hugs to you, and please stay on here and let us support you  

Dolphins - sorry to hear you have another wait but glad that things are now progressing forward

Pixanne - how lovely to be invited to the party!

AFM - my tummy seems to grow as the day goes on then goes back down overnight! I have tonsilitis at the moment too so feeling sorry for myself, and really tired. Could also eat all day and still be hungry!! Cant wait for my scan next week!


----------



## Leanne5

Charmars... Oh potentially a little Xmas baby... How lovely!!! Exciting times!!

Sorry to hear about the tonsillitis.. Not what you need. Are you having to rough it or can you take meds for it? 

I've been bothered loads with bloating too.. To the point it's been painful and lots of trapped wind. My IBS has flared up all weekend for about 4 days and was horrendous. I spoke to the clinic this morning and they are in agreement it could be the pregnancy vitamins I'm taking (pregnacare) so I'm gonna stop them and just take normal folic acid. Are you taking vitamins? Maybe worth baring in mind if it's connected to the bloating too xxx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - roughing it, and having to work too! Boo!

I am on pregnacare too, hadnt thought that they coul have their own side effects! I only have to take them for another week so might stick wit them now, and see if things improve when I stop.

Also only got 1 week of the ellestes tabs and 2 weeks left of the pessaries!!


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies

Katie ... hang in there and stick with us. I can imagine it is difficult but then it should make make things better so I guess it's another twist and turn in this difficult journey!! We're here for good umes and bad!!

Leanne ... i found pregnacare gave me heartburn and an upset tummy - I went thru boots and also seven seas but settled on sonatagen pregnancy vits taken with my dinner - amazingly different!! I'm so excited for your heartbeat - I remember my scans at 6 and 7 wks - little beans!! 

Charmers ... Poor you hunny ... does icecream help our tonsils any or jelly?? It's a good excuse anyways!! 

So ... edd is 9th july - 5wks tomorrow!! I finished work today and have some lovely flowers from work!! Been to the midwife and baby is almost measuring on the scale now - ive been told to consider water birth or being on all fours to help with birth as I can't be on my back. Im not so keen on the sunroof idea as we are travelling to germany by car on 2nd Aug! So little one is still head down but not engaged yet - with the sumasaults she's doing still I could have told them she wasn't engaged!!!

Off to my first baby steps class tonight, on my own as dh at work and mum is on holiday. .. seems very much real now!!


----------



## Dinkyminky

Evening all!

So many updates...

Shadow: wow, can't believe you've now finished work. I can't imagine the discomfort you must be having with your back although having you're little somersaulting must be lovely especially based on your overall journey to get this far. Is it too early to be nesting or are you planning on doing small things in the run up?  Hope your baby steps class goes well too.

Katy: so sorry to hear things aren't going to plan. Leanne's comments are so true. Whilst it must feel frustrating, having a diagnosis and a plan to address is a step forward. It might not feel great right now but I'm sure it'll help ensure your next go be successful. You sound like you're making positive steps and I hope you continue to stay strong.  Sending you a big hug.

Leanne: exciting times for you. It must have been amazing to see you're little bean and a heartbeat. Have you had any more blood tests to see what your HCG levels as wouldn't that indicate now if it could be twins? Hope the final house move activities go ok. 

Pixanne: hope you're doing ok. What a lovely thing to be invited to at your clinic and be part of such a momentous event. 

Pineapple: how is everything going with you? 

Charmers: not long to go for your 12w scan. Be positive and believe this is happening. It's your time. Hope the tonsillitis gets better soon.

Dolphins: glad to hear you had the appointment for your son albeit it's now another waiting game. It sounds like they've acknowledged action, so that's a positive step forward. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

AFM, DH and I had a fab and relaxing time on holiday in Turkey. We're off on holiday again in 5 wks but to Spain this time. Our plan for having lots of treats and having fun is great and it's keeping my stress levels low which I hope will put me in a good place to start again in August.  I've been on DHEA for 2.5 months now along with additional vitamins from Zita West and decided to check my hormones based on my previous attempts the hormones have been too high to start and I've had to take the BCP the month before. I was so pleased to hear that fsh and lh were both 5.8 and E2 was 186 meaning that we could have started. My AMH has dropped a bit (now 5.7) but I was expecting that.  I feel really positive about our next go now and hope that I will have success still with my own eggs.

I'll catch up again with you all soon.

Love to you all,
DM
xx


----------



## Katy_81

Aww thanks everyone, you ladies really are the best!  Of course I will stick around.  Really looking forward to hearing about the births. 

Leanne - I am so chuffed for you honey.  It must have been amazing to hear that little heartbeat. And the possibility of twins aswell. Just brilliant. Glad to hear you will be moving into your new house soon despite the problems with your solicitors. Just in time to sort out a lovely little room for baba. Xx

Charmers - sorry to hear about the tonsillitis. That can be nasty. Hope you're resting up. Very excited for you for your scan next week. Xx

Shadow - can't believe end is 5 weeks!! Soo exciting! Yay for finishing work too. Time to relax and enjoy your last few weeks of being pregnant before baby arrives. Xx

Dinky - so glad you had a lovely holiday.  It sounds like you are really looking after yourself and that can only be a good thing when you go into your next treatment. Xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Sending lots of hugs and warm wishes xx

Afm absolutely pooped after an evening of housework.  DP has graduated now and we are having 30 graduates over on Friday for a hog roast and barbecue.  Should be quite a spectacle as DP has spent the last few days building a rottisserie...and it works!  Looking forward to some fun and laughs with good friends..and some much needed distractment.  

I have to admit I'm feeling much better about things. All of your comments have really given me hope.  I'm hoping the treatment won't last too long then can get back on the IVF train.  Will know more when I see the Haemotologist on the 29th.  Till then just gonna to try and forget about it and thank my lucky stars for all I have  xxx


----------



## Charmars

Katy - Glad tohear you are feeling a little more hopeful hun. The hog roast sounds amazing!! Hope the rotisserie works on the day!!

Dinkyminky - glad you had a good holiday, and not long till the next one either!! You sound like you are in a really good place for your next try and I look forward to earing you progress in the future xx

Shadow - Yay to finishing work!! Cant believe you dont have long at all!! Hope your back doesnt get worse and you can enjoy your last few weeks before the baby arrives! How was the baby steps class?

AFM - thanks for your get well wishes, I am still working so not getting as much rest as I should! But not feeling any worse so thats good! 
I have a question, does anyone know the earliest that they will do the 20 week scan? I fly to Turkey the day I am 19 weeks, and so if they dont do my scan before I go Ill be over 21 weeks when I get back


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies sorry been really busy don't know if you saw it on the news about the young teen that went missing in Mansfield called Amber well she lives round the corner from us so were helping with the search extremely sad that it didn't end in finding her safe and well as we'd hoped. 
AFM and bump bump doing really well me well the SPD still painful but grinning and baring got physio tomorrow on 8.5 weeks left xx


----------



## fraf77

Pineapple I'm 32 weeks on Sunday and personally wouldn't fly as I'd be uncomfortable and I'd also check with the airline your planning to book with as some won't let you fly after a certain amount if weeks. 
Dolphin sorry your having to play waiting game for everything but glad your GP is being helpful. 
Shadow good luck on your last day at work time to rest Hun before baby.  What's your due date? 
Charmers I get worked up before every appointment Hun even at this stage I don't even believe in a "safe" period of pregnancy.  I am still loving being pregnant and as much pain as I'm in and the freaky hormones making me cry or foul mood I want it go last forever as I know this is my one and only and I've waited so long for this.  Hun just make the most your body is doing the most amazing job it will ever do creating a miracle. Sorry your poorly it makes it worse when we pg as we can't take much. 
Pixanne I feel you I feel mahoosive and people keep saying wow your huge it did get me paranoid that something wasn't right but midwife said in measuring perfect. And the party sounds lovely I can't wait to take baby to my clinic and show them the miracle they created I can never thank them enough.
Katy glad you've found a support group Hun it's really helpful to speak to others going through same things which is why we love this group so much.  I hope you get your health sorted and are able to proceed with TX next year or so.  It's so important to be in the best of health when going through this process. 
Leanne I laugh first time I heard the bonnet v sunroof it's a good saying lol.  Happy you got to see your little bean or maybe two eekkk!  Have you had second scan now? House moving is a pain never simple is it. 
Love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi everyone

I'm so sorry I've been away for a while. All is good with a baby bump but we've had a few traumatic weeks - mother in law was diagnosed with cancer for the second time (breast cancer 7 years ago) she had quite an awful time in hospital, heavy op to remove her tonsil area and surrounding tissue. It's not secondary to the breast which I believe is good. She was overdosed in hospital as she let being sick and they topped us her meds which essentially nearly killed her.

Then my little doggy got kicked in the face by a horse and I thought we were going to lose her, she has had her eye removed and is now eating and drinking on her own. I didn't stop crying for days. I don't think the pregnancy hormones have helped, all I wanted was her back home with me safely so I could look after her.

Katy - I'm so sorry to hear about the haemachromatosis but hope this will be the answer to everything. When do you start treatment? It must feel like a set back but try to treat it as one step closer to being ready for IVF again.

Shadow - so sorry to hear about your poor back. The birth pool sounds a good option to ease the pain. Do they know if it's the weight of baby or is she on a nerve? What does the hydrotherapy involve? 

Fraff - sorry to hear about your pubic bone. I've been struggling on and off, it's really not pleasant is it. I did a Pilates class and the teacher gave some exercises which seemed to help. Last weeks class took it's toll though. I also felt worse after pregnancy yoga but want to try to keep it up for the other benefits.

Dolphins - I hope you are continuing to make progress with your little boy. It must be so difficult trying to get these doctors to do the right thing at the right time.

Charmars - sorry you are feeling down, I think the anxieties take a big toll, I am a lot more chilled out now but the last few months have been so intense. It's understandable that our emotions should take a knock. If it carried on it may be worth mentioning to your midwife in case they need to check any bloods - anaemia, thyroid etc

Pineapple - yippee to the nausea having eased up. It's a difficult one re flying. As you've seen these horrid symptoms can creep in - pelvis and back pain. I went to France at 20 weeks and it was an amazing break, I slept well etc and enjoyed the wedding we went to. The flight is short enough to be comfortable at that stage. I'm not particularly comfortable in the car thought now, my belly has grown and is sitting on my lungs, supporting my boobs which have grown from 34 c to 36f!! Ryanair and the budget airlines ask for a doctor note after 28 weeks I believe so I guess if there were any issues that may cause a problem? Even if you do priority seating (there are some extra leg room at the front which aren't emergency exit so you would be allowed them) there's the queuing and hanging around at the airport. 

Dinky - I really rate zita west, I've been taking her via since pre conception and just stocked up with third trimester (a little late) and post birth. Sounds like you're having some lovely hols and fun stuff, enjoy!

Leanne - 5 weeks and you saw the heartbeat - how amazing!!! Anymore news on a twin?? Sorry to hear about your dodgy solicitor. I can't believe they can get away with these things. The call centre conveyancer lot aren't so tightly regulated so let others down. 

Pregnancy seems full of lots of twinges and pains but all worth it. I've started doing hypnobirthing tapes now. Although tend to fall asleep in them!! My ante natal classes are going well, a lovely bunch although the chat of pain and pain relief is a bit scary.

Sorry for anyone I've missed this time. Love to you all xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey Chloe, great to hear from you again. Flip it sounds like you've had a traumatic few weeks!! I hope your MIL makes a full recovery! What an ordeal in hospital!! Poor little doggy too!! Good to hear he is eating and drinking etc again.. All the more reason for extra cuddles. Xx

Fraf - seeing that young girl on the news was heart breaking. Life is so fragile. Bless her. Xx

Dinky minky - you sound like you are in a fab place mentally. Keep up the positivity Hun and your dreams will come true. My first couple of cycles I went into feeling desperate, anxious and so uptight. This time, I kind of adapted a "what will be will be" mentality, was more relaxed and voila it worked. I honestly do believe stress levels can affect our well being and ultimately the outcome! Xx

Katy - how was Friday night and your hog roast?? What an amazing Way to celebrate graduation!! Xx

Charmars - I have no idea about scans Hun. Maybe just give your midwife a quick call. I can't see why they can't work around your holiday dates. Xx

AFM - I was due to work nightshifts this weekend. I attempted to work a full night on Friday but it almost killed me (not literally) and I ended up finishing early at 4am so I could drop back and do half nights on Saturday and tonight. So I'm doing 6pm-3am. It's still tiring but a lot better than a full one. The last couple of days I feel like I've got a constant hangover sickly feeling. I haven't actually been sick but the constant nausea is there. 😷 
The niggles in my tummy keep stressing me out and I know it's just things stretching and growing but I'm not enjoying this stage much. I just hoped that being pregnant would feel different. I'm guessing this is typical in first trimester and look forward to feeling better after 12 weeks. Fingers crossed. 

I've got my second scan this coming Wednesday at 11am so hopefully everything will be ok. The midwife rang and I've got my booking in appointment 2 weeks after that when I am 9 weeks. 

Well I'd best go and sort things out before work again. 
Thinking of all you wonderful ladies!! 
Enjoy the last of the weekend xxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies

Sorry I have been absent for a while, work has been v busy and then we were away at the weekend.

Leanne - Good for you dropping your hours, in the early weeks I really struggled to keep focussed on work for long periods of time and really relied on flexi-time to allow me to get through all my work a bit at a time. I know its hard with the niggles but don't worry, its all good. I have begun to feel much more normal and relaxed since last week. Am able to eat most things again and my appetite has come back. I can feel my muslces ache when I have done anything like exercise but otherwise its all much better than it was in the early weeks, am also not nearly as tired as i was - so fingers crossed as soon as you are in your second tri things will calm down for you too. Hope the nausea is brief for you! Wishing you loads of luck with your scan on Wednesday - let us know how it goes!

Chloe - what a traumatic time you've been having. As Leanne said, hope your MIL is doing ok now and doggy too. Good to hear your ante natal classes are going well, thats something i needed to get booked in! What is your EDD? Can't be too long to go now. 

Fraf - really really sad about Amber, I imagine the whole community is in shock about it all. Sorry to hear you are still in pain, hope the phsyio is beginning to help a bit.

Charmars - hope you are getting on ok (sorry you have been ill) and are managing with work. I think there are windows for each of the scans/check ups so just let your midwife know your holiday dates while you are away and I am sure they will work around them for your 20 week scan. Funny you said about your tummy growing and then shrinking over night, mine has been doing exactly the same - its really weird.

Katy - Congrats to DP on graduating! Hope the hog roast went well. Good to hear you are feeling a bit better, hopefully you will have a productive meeting with the hemotologist and you can get started with treatment asap - will be keeping everything crossed for you on the 29th.

Dinky minky - nice work with the holidays, enjoy every moment. Good news about your levels, it sounds like you have everything physically and mentally on track for a super next cycle. 

Shadow - wow, really not long to go now!! Is baby steps class an ante natal class? hope it went well. 

Dolphins - tough having to wait for next steps with your son, good to hear you had a positive meeting though and that progress is being made. I hope you are getting on ok, it must be very stressful for you to deal with it all. 

Pixanne - exciting about your invite, when is the big do? hope things have calmed down with your neighbour?

Sorry if I have missed anyone or anyone's news - there has been so much chat (which is lovely)!

Afm - Thanks all for your advice about my trip to France. In the end we did book the tickets and my friend was v excited when i said we were going to be there so pleased we went for it. We are flying with Easyjet who will require a letter. I had a brief chat with someone in the ante natal unit of hospital and she wasn't fussed about the trip. We have added a couple of days so that we dont have to rush about so going out on the Thursday and back Tuesday morning. Looking forward to it now its booked and will just have to deal with any aches and pains when the time comes. 

I will be 17 weeks on Wednesday. I finished my injections and pessaries last week, it has made such a difference to life not having to do them. I am feeling much better and am enjoying food again which is great. I restarted pilates last week and my teacher has been great, gives me different exercises to do when necessary and she has lent me an exercise ball for the class and to use at home which is v helpful. I was quite nervous doing stretches and exercises having not done anything for so long but i think this week will be easier. There will be another pregnant lady in the class soon, will be nice to have a partner in crime!

Ive got my first community midwife app on Thursday - not sure what will be covered and not sure if its good idea for DH to come along too, any thoughts ladies who have been through the appointments? Then asthma clinic app on Friday to check all is ok. I would really like a scan sooner than 20 weeks because it feels like ages since anyone checked everything is ok but decided to just wait it out as i guess no one can do anything anyway. Fortunately have two weeks hols in Dorset from next saturday and then scan is straight after I get back.

Hope everyone is having a good monday.
xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - Ahh glad you booked your trip, nice to have something to look forward to!! Cant believe you are 17 weeks today, that has flown by. Not long now then till the 20 week scan.

Leanne - Let us know how your 2nd scan goes today!! Fingers crossed for you hun 

Fraf - 32 weeks, not long left for you now!! sorry to hear you were so affected by the missing girl, such a sad end, hope you are ok  

AFM - I have my 12 weeks scan tomorow! Also have a tiny bump as well. Just praying all is well tomorrow as I still dont really believe we have been so lucky. Sickness is passing too, just the tiredness left to deal with now!


----------



## pineapple14

Charmars - hope all is well with your scan tomorrow, bet you are looking forward to seeing LO on the screen again! Good to hear the sickness is passing. Hooray for tiny bump - enjoy 

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls. Had my scan today. 

They have dated me 7+2w and everything is looking perfect so far. Could clearly see the wee heartbeat so it have massive reassurance. Baby decided to try to hide when they were taking the photos. Ha. We have been discharged now into the normal system now through my GP and we have a midwife appointment booked for 2 weeks today. 

Still early days but hard not to get excited. Truth be told, I'm still a little bit in disbelief. 

Nausea has kicked in since Saturday and I feel dreadful probably about 23 hours a day. Feels a little better after I've eaten but within half an hour it's back with a vengeance. I haven't actually been sick yet but was heaving yesterday. It's probably only a matter of time. I'm laughing now at people giving me the same advice which I gave out and I feel like yelling at them haha- sickness is a good sign and shows increasing hormones. I used to dish it out.. But now on the receiving end of it.. Doesn't make the sickness any easier to deal with tho haha. Tho I shall try not to complain... I'm so lucky to be in this position xx


Pineapple - yay for no more injections!! Bet that was such a relief!! Great to hear that you booked to go away afterall. You will have a fab time no doubt. I think the antenatal appointments are a personal preference. I know my hubbie won't miss them for the world. Even when I was having a blood test at the clinic and told him there was no reason for him leaving work, he insisted on being there. I think it's his way of feeling involved and part of the process as well as being able to offer me support. 

Charmars - good luck for your scan tomoro! Can't wait to hear all about it. I bet it feels more reassuring to have a little bump! I can't wait. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Congrats Leanne - that's brilliant news!!  I'm sorry you are suffering with the nausea, mine felt awful until about 10 weeks/ around when I stopped the progesterone I remember. I was lucky that we had some really quiet weeks over xmas so I remember going back to bed mid morn which helped me survive the day!! 

Pineapple - woohoo 17 weeks! That's great you have booked your trip, I'm sure you will be ready to enjoy the rest by then.. DH hasn't come to any midwife appointments with me, he is relatively new in his job and the IVF and obstetrician appointments made for a busy time. Aside from the last appointment when I asked the midwife to listen to the heartbeat, there hasn't really been anything of note. I have wanted him there for the obstetrician appointments as there has been a lot of important chat!

Fraf - I am so sorry I missed your comments about Amber. So sad to be so troubles at such a young age. She looked a very sad child from a couple of the search photos they used. How is your SPD. I feel better in that region so hopefully its not developing. 

I hope everyone else is well x


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies
Thanks for the thoughts on midwife apps. Decided DH will just come along to the major apps (e.g 20 week scan) and I will cover the midwife apps on my own, bit of a hassle to get around work and want him to save as much holiday as poss for later in the year.

Hope the sun is shining wherever you are...

x


----------



## Charmars

HI everyone!!

Back from our 12 week scan!! All good, baby was laying on its back sucking its thumb!!

All seems very real now!!! So happy and can finally believe I am pregnant!


----------



## pineapple14

Charmars - Congratulations, that is fabulous news. Now relax and enjoy your growing bump!!
xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi, quick update from me. Had midwife app this avo. Heard heartbeat, all sounded fine - hooray!
x


----------



## Charmars

Yay Pineapple!!


----------



## Dinkyminky

Just a quick hello and congrats on great scans for Charmers and Pineapple. So pleased for you both. It's real Charmers, now enjoy. 

Hope everyone else is ok.

I've been having a hectic week and felt stress levels rise but hoping they'll drop off a bit again next week. 

Love & hugs to all

DM
xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi all

Congrats to Leanne, Charmers and Pineapple on your scans and hearing little heartbeats.  Really chuffed for you all. 

Hog roast went really well thanks. Mammoth tidying up job afterwards but we got there.  

Afm was on the phone to the nurse at the fertility clinic yesterday.  I started spotting brown on Sunday and it didn't seem to be turning into a full AF.  I was terrified that I was losing my periods and that would mean I couldn't have kids. The nurse was lovely and reassured me that it happens to a lot of women for a lot of reasons.  Anyway she is booking me a review appointment in July to talk to the doctor about what's happening with this Haemochromatosis condition.  I will have had my appointment with the Haemotologist by then so will have some more info.  Hasten to say, after my stress about AF yesterday, she arrived overnight although it is getting lighter every month (hardly any red at all) I'm hoping it will go back to normal once treatment starts. 

Has anyone else experienced loss of or really light AF? Does it mean I'm still producing eggs and ovulating?


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies

Leanne - Sorry i missed your post yesterday! Congrats on scan, v v happy for you! So, is it definitely just one in there? Hope the nausea doesn't hang around too long - you are right, being grateful for having a BPF doesn't help when dealing with morning sickness!! 

Katy - Good that the nurse is taking care of you and that you have review in July. My AF was lighter after first cycle. Try not to worry, I am sure you are still producing eggs and ovulating, your body has just been (and is still going) through a lot which maybe is making AF lighter.

Dinkyminky - hope you have a stress free weekend!

Afm - I am off to Dorset for a couple of weeks tomorrow. Will try to keep an eye on things but if for any reason I cant log in, I hope you all have a good couple of weeks! 
xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Katy - try not to worry about AF. Pineapple is right... Your body has been through an awful lot over the last few months, on top of that with the haemochromatosis... It will be trying to readjust itself. After my cycles and with endo etc, I'd have months that are really heavy, and other months where I literally barely wouldnt even need to use a pad etc as it was so light and not very red. (Mostly brown.. Sorry tmi). So don't beat yourself up Hun. Our bodies are amazing works of art and will be working hard to rectify any problems in there. It's great that the clinic are giving you an appointment and it will be good for you to go and voice your concerns and them to answer any of your questions. Do keep us updated Hun. What date is haematologist again? Xxx

Pineapple- enjoy Dorset Hun. Let's hope the weather stays great xxx

Dinky minky -hope the stress levels fall Hun. Take some time out to yourself and do nice enjoyable things to take your mind off everything. Big hugs xx

To all my other lovely girlies..., enjoy the weekend and the lovely weather. 

AFM - I can confirm there is defo only one little baby after my scan. Woke up this morning feeling semi normal thinking I was over the worse of the nausea but within half an hour I was back feeling sick. Almost had a melt down in work last night... I'm sure you will laugh why. Basically as I am office bound I can't go out and about. So my Friend on shift was sorting out bringing my dinner back. I had been fancying sausage, chips and curry all day and could almost literally taste it, I was so looking forward to it. Long story short, they got caught up in an incident for 4 hours then told me they didn't have time to go to the chippie. I almost burst into tears there and then. I had to make do with a microwave meal!! It just didn't have the same effect! Ha. I can laugh about it now.. But last night I was distraught! Silly hormones haha xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been a little poorly and quite busy so I've been reading but haven't had chance to post.

Leanne excellent news on hb and scan results, I can completely understand your melt down over dinner ... that will stay although mine is usually ice cream!! Good to hear your shifts have been altered time wise, will be much better for you xx

Pineapple enjoy your time away, good news on your scan xx

Dinky minky ... keep calm hun, hope the stress reduces

Katy, I can't help with af concerns - but I know between cycles mine could be heavy or light and always different. I'm sure your body is just working itself out. You sound like you have lots of medical support which is good and I hope you keep getting the answers to help you.

Charmers good news on scan, keep growing your bump and miracle xx

Hope evryone else is ok

I cant scroll back to see who asked about Hydrotherapy - but it's a basic form of exercise in water which helps to keep you mobile. The water takes all of the weight and pressure so you can actually walk without waddling or too much pain. It also provides gentle resistance when doing exercise. We start off walking and the do some pelvic tilts, leg lifts,cycling motion and torso twists it's about a minute of each then we get surrounded by floats and relax for 20mins!! I couldn't manage without it!!

Baby steps is the name of our antenatal course - the ladies are lovely and ive learnt a lot about labour and positions and pain relief.  I'd definitely want a water birth as it's the healthiest with less pain relief required as water helps take the pressure and also means you get to pick up baby first!! 

I have been having extra pain relief which I'm trying to use sparing ly but I either can't stand or can barely put one foot in front of the other ... I could have an elective c section but I really don't want it so im gonna try for an early induction from 3wks so that baby doesn't suffer from my pain relief. I have very little quality of life now - I can't go anywhere on my own and only just drive as my car is an automatic...

Only 3wks 6days till due date ... hopefully less but will keep you updated as midwife on Wednesday and baby shower on tuesday. 

Lots of baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hello ladies

Just a quicky. I have been reading all your posts.

We're away for a week at the moment so will post when back.

Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pixanne - Hope you are having a nice weekend away!

Shadow - how did your midwife appt go - any news on your due date being moved? Have you had your baby shower yet?

Leanne - I am well aware how foo can change your mood, I cried to my DH as he didnt want chinese and I wated rice and sweet and sour sauce and it wasnt enough to get delivered!

AFM - I had more bleeding yesterday, went to the docs who sent me to hosp, had an internal and turns out I have cervical ectropion. The bleeding is nothing to do with the baby. Got another scan and as my mum was with me she got to see her grandchild and her the heartbeat!! Glad all is ok as was worrying!

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Charmers, glad all is well hun. My mum came to one with me as well - it makes them feel included and soo happy too!! My baby shower was brilliant thanks, it was last night! Baby shower bingo and guess the weight advice cards - best advice keep ya legs crossed!! Lol!!

I sat waiting for my midwife app and just wanted to go home - I looked rubbish and felt like I looked in so much pain so I hobbled in on my crutches and the first thing she said was can i refer you to the consultant for shared care ... i was like thank the Lord! Baby was measured and she is now 40wks,  all baby and not excess fluid   Oh my! So midwife wanted me to have a scan and I got all excited but they don't do growth scans anymore  
So now I'm sat waiting for a consultant app so that we can discuss whether or not I can have baby early as now I have even more reasons on the risk list... will keep you posted as ever! 

Hope all is well with everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies!

Shadow - hope you got some answers yesterday. Sorry you are in so much pain. Hope you are taking it v easy now and resting.

Charmers - sorry to read about your bleed, not what you need. Hope they are looking after you. V exciting your mum saw scan, was she v excited (after you found out nothing to worry about!)

Pixanne - hope you're having a lovely holiday.

Leanne - hope you are keeping the nausea at bay. I found eating a couple of arrowroot biscuits first thing before getting up helped a teeny bit. Also leave a glass of lemonade next to your bed at night and drink it flat in the morning before you get up.

Hope all you other ladies are getting on ok.

Afm - I am 18 weeks today and this morning I sat down after having breakfast and I felt fluttering a in my tummy! At first I thought it was my tummy gurgling which it has a habit of doing but it's been going on now for half hour and feels quite light, am sure it must be the baby! Very exciting!!!
Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - hope you can have the bab early and then you can start to get yourself back to normal. Keep us updated!

Pineapple - my mum was very excited! So cant wait to feel the baby! Bet it made it all even more real!! xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girlies. 

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL these last few weeks. Truth be told I've been struggling massively wth sickness. Had to go to GP yesterday and been diagnosed with hyperemesis gravidarium and been signed off work for 4 weeks. I feel utterly lousy. I wake up feeling crappy but it tends to get worse as the day goes on and peaks just before I go to bed. It's constant 😩 psychologically it's affecting me too as I got to the stage where I was thinking I hated being pregnant then I'd get upset with myself for even thinking those thoughts. Obviously I am so grateful to be in this situation and for having a miracle grow inside me but every day feels like a struggle so far. To top it off we move house on Friday and I haven't had the energy to start packing!

Sorry for the me post. 

I will catch up when I'm feeling a bit better. Love to you all xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Oh Leanne, that's horribly hard to deal with. You poor thing. Can you get packers in to do your packing? You and baby come first.

Shadow, any news?

Charmers, bleeding is always scary but very common. I hope the scan reassured you.

Pineapple, awww it's lovely feeling baby move. My favourite bit of pregnancy. Mine's mite like a tsunami in there now!

Chloe, how  are you getting on?

Hello everyone else - hoe you're all well.

Afm, 35+3 now and huge! I've only put a stone on so pleased with that. I am all bump. I've got a scan tomorrow as I have gd so we'll see how big bubba is and set an induction date. We had a fab holiday staying in a tree house!

X


----------



## shadow2013

Oh Leanne ... i know exactly how you feel about not liking being pregnant and then feeling guilty. Don't stress over the sickness and don't worry about the house. It will all come together in the end hunny.  Concentrate on each day as it comes xxx

Pixanne ... im 37 +5 and feeling huge ive put on nearly 3stone which is all bump and pretty much mostly baby rather than fluid. I'm in so much more pain than I have been and now my feet are swollen and painful as are my hands to the point sometimes I can't even hold a glass. I've been really poorly with ab upset tummy since Sunday night so not sure whether to seek advice now as I'm getting tightening across my bump combined with period pains or like stomach cramps and stitch like pains. 

My consultants referral is tomorrow afternoon and mum is taking me as hubby is in court - again bless him!! They've average finally changed the court date for when baby is due although I do wonder now if I'll make that date!!

Will keep you all posted. ... sending baby dust and hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Charmars

leanne - I know how you feel hun, I felt like my judgement was clouded and I couldnt do anything, good news is I havent had any sickess since 12 weeks so do hope it passes soon for you. Cant belive the house move is finally hee, you should leave it to DH and family and dont even worry about it hun 

Pixanne - wow a stone gain is great, is that luck or have you been watching what you eat and exercising? I keep meaning to start my Davina pregnancy dvd but I am always too tired!!

Shadow - I hope they decide you are ready tomorrow and they get you in to have that baby, with the OHSS and everything youve had along the way bet you can't wait to have the baby and reclaim your body!!


----------



## Pixanne

Shadow, sounds like Braxton hicks. I've been getting quite a lot  of string ones in my back (both my labours were in my back) and I've also been getting period type pain. Doesn't sound like it'll be long for you. Do tell them about the hand pain and swelling. A bit is normal but it sounds like you might have 'mothers wrist'. 

Charmers, exercise? I have a three and a half year old and a 22month. If I get to sit down before 8pm it's a miracle! My littlest decided she wanted to be carried today. It was not easy! I get gd so I have to watch my diet but quite honestly I think it's running around after two demanding smalls. 

X


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies I'm 34+3 and still in agony with the SPD.  Had midwife app yesterday and baby has now turned and is head down which feels like it's trying to head butt it's way out and catching my bladder so constantly feel like I'm gonna wet myself.  Leanne I'm now at the fed up stage which fills me with guilt as I've waited 11 years for this but being in constant pain is not nice and clouds everything plus staring at 4 walls is driving me mad.  I can't wait for baby to arrive to get rid of the pain.  I just week chanting to myself only 5 weeks only 5 weeks and it will all be worth it.  Shadow sounds like "Branston" Hicks as my mum called it I asked her if I get cheese and crackers with it lol.  Pixanne 1 stone I'd be over moon I've put 3 blummin stone on although 1 stone was during the IVF as I was scoffing chocolate to keep me sane.  Shadow wishing all the best for tomorrow you could be the first one of us to give birth to our beautiful miracles xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Sorry to hear the spd is still bad fraf. Not long to go and it'll all be worth it.

Afm another uti groan! Baby is new weighing about 6lb9  and induction is booked for 20/7!

X


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

So, consultant took one look at me and did a scan ... baby is breach and has been for quite sometime!!! My midwife hadn't noticed - I did think she turned about 8wks ago but was told she hadn't! 

I am having a c section on thursday 2nd July - in at 8 in the morning ... eeek! !!!!! I have to add stuff to my hospital bag as im going to be in for a few days.

The consultant was one from when I was admitted and he hopes to do the op himself which would be lovely!! He's also not worried about my codiene intake and there will be a paediatric team for baby ready and waiting so she'll be fine which is a relief.

Fraff ... have you had your physio app yet and are you on sensible pain relief?? You can have upto 60mg of codeine 4 times a day from your gp although some will only prescribe upto 30mg. Pls don't suffer, stamp your feet and make a fuss!! Your welfare is just as important as a distressed mum won't help baby. Big hugs xxxx

Pixanne - they're just wanting to monitor the swelling for now and if the cramps and braxton hicks get any regularity then I have to ring the hospital straight away to be assessed coz i can't go into labour! Ooh you have an induction date, yey!!!  

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## fraf77

Wow Shadow not long now till you get to hold your precious miracle how amazing.  I wish you lots of luck.  I have been to physio I wasn't asked or told about pain relief just taking paracetamol which does Jack **** really.  I've got a tubigrip to wear all day and one for all night and a big thick belt which makes me look like a weight lifter lol.  Physio gave me some exercises which I'm doing daily.  The pain is making me miserable and spoiling the end of my pregnancy to be honest but I keep putting on my happy face as it's what people expect xx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow!! Wow a week today you will get to meet your baby!! I cant wait to hear you news!! 

Fraf - Sod putting on a happy face, you are dealing with a lot of pain and people should know!! Baby will be here soon and this will all be a distant memory


Pixanne - wow 20/7 no far for you either!!! so exciting!!


----------



## shadow2013

Thanks Fraff and Charmers - ill be hospital for a while but as soon as I can ill post a piccie of her.

Fraff ... what they also haven't told you is that a distressed mum produces cortisol and that can upset baby more than taking pain killers. Get yourself an emergency appointment ASAP and get some sensible pain relief. Don't let it ruin your pregnancy you've waited so long and worked so hard you should be able to enjoy it hunny!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## fraf77

Awwww thank you hunny that's made me cry I should be enjoying every moment and it fills me with guilt that I'm not for all those ladies who are still struggling to get here.  I've told health professionals I'm miserable but if don't seem to be getting anywhere xx
I really can't wait to here your news the first of us eeeekkk so exciting xx


----------



## Pixanne

Great news Shadow! How many weeks will you be then?  I had an emergency c sec with dd1 (dd2 was a normal birth), and honestly it's fine.  I was up and walking within a few hours.  It's a weird sensation because you can feel it but not any pain - just kind of tugging.  Although you'll feel normal quite quickly,  you do need to take it easy for a good six weeks.  Regardless of it just being done under an epidural,  it is major surgery so don't be tempted to try and drive etc until after your six week check.  I know with mine my insurance was invalid until after my gp had signed me off.  That was the worst bit for me!  I felt fine really quickly and was doing everything as normal but my gp wouldn't sign me off early.  Something to do with emergency stops. 

The other thing you may find is your milk is a bit slower to come in. This doesn't happen to everyone but it did for me.  I had to pump after every feed to try and bring it in and actually took domperidone tablets which will get your boobs flowing.  If it's not in by the end of day three,  ask them to prescribe them for you. 

Oh and because I had a c sec I thought I wouldn't get the locchia bleed (I'm not sure why! ) so when I got up,  I left a lovely trail.  

I don't think I was even sore after.  I felt fine - just didn't have much core strength for a few days but I was used to that from pregnancy anyway. 

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello my ladies how are you all xxx 

Apologies for the hiatus I have been crazy busy and haven't had time to book in my next ivf cycle so had kept away from things ivf in the meantime. 

Has anyone had their wee baby yet?? Shadow I've been thinking about you mrs I knew you would be one of the first. Very exciting that you got your date and will have a lovely July baby xx

Leeanne sorry to hear about your sickness that sounds very tough and I hope it eases up for you xxx

Fraf sorry to hear about your pain. All you ladies are so tough. Every woman I've ever known who got pregnant has gotten to that fed up stage it's only natural so no need for guilt. Only a matter of weeks before your miracle arrives xxx 

Pineapple how awesome that you heard the heartbeat and felt a flutter! Congrats!!!  Xx 

Pixanne fantastic that you have your induction booked in and your wee pixie is a brilliant weight already. Very exciting!  Hope you're having a nice time away xxx

Katy sorry to hear your stress about af they're so blimmin annoying they upset us when they do arrive and worry us when they don't come as expected!  It sounds like you have a good team looking after you and it's encouraging that your nurse isn't worried. Good luck with July not long now xx 

Dinky hope you are well my love xxx

I can't scroll back anymore but lots of love to Charmars and Chloe too and everyone else xxx 

AFM had a crazy month!  Had an offer accepted on a house with a lovely big garden. Then the seller pulled out and now we appear to be back on track with it again. Applied for two jobs had one unsuccessful interview and waiting to hear back about the other. Also had a family wedding abroad and just got back last night. 

My best news tho ladies although I say it with a huge pinch of caution after last time, af was a day late so when I got home first thing I did was a test and it has come up bfp!!!! Tested again this morning and still there!!!! Can't believe it as hubby and I didn't have lots of sex this month with everything going on and I was drinking and smoking lots at the wedding and have been super stressed with the house situation.  But it's there and we are praying it will be a strong sticky one!      

Lots of love and best wishes


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine -       That's fantastic news!!! I have everything crossed for you Hun, you both must be in shock!!! Maybe all the distraction and just not thinking about it has helped!!! New house on the horizon too, sounds like everything is coming together!!! I'm so happy for you!! Here are your long awaited bananas!!


----------



## shadow2013

Sunshine that's excellent news my lovely!!! Sometimes the distraction is all that is required! Here's to a strong and sticky embie !!!

Fraff stay strong hunny the end is in sight now ... hope you got some pain relief xxx

Pixanne thanks for the advice. I will be exactly 39wks! My boobs have started leaking a little already so hoping that means their happy and ready too - they've certainly grown again and got fuller! I've gone from a 34b to a 40c  which is really quite impressive for me!!

Dh has got his leave sorted and the hospital bags are all re packed and ready. I've reorganised the nursery and plan to use the travel cot downstairs to reduce my journeys on the stairs each day with changing facilities up and downstairs. We've even rearranged the kitchen so I can reach what I need to easily in case I'm on my own. Car seats in and ready ... just finishing the sewing of cot bumpers and quilt with mum in the hope they're ready in time!!

Only 3 sleeps!!!! Panic and nerves setting in now with lots of excitement!!


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies,

Blimey, i leave you alone for a couple of weeks and it all goes on!

Shadow - sorry things haven't been straight forward for you, but congrats on getting a date booked in - 3 sleeps, your baby will be here in no time, its so exciting!!! hope everything goes well  

Sunshine - Congratulations!!!!! That is amazing news!!!              
So much going on with you, congrats also on your house. Have everything crossed for your BFP - keep us informed  

Fraff - sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it. As the other ladies says, don't feel you need to put on a brave face and certainly do not feel bad that you want the pain to come to an end and your baby to arrive   Hope things have eased up a bit or that the Drs have dished out some useful meds to help you.

Leanne - hope the sickness is beginning to ease a bit. good thing you went to see Dr early on and were diagnosed - i left it too late in the proceedings to get hg diagnosis (silly of me). The only thing that reduced the vomiting a bit for me was cutting out all food apart from Jacobs crackers and sipping water (didnt like Jacobs crackers before, like them even less now!). It has taken a few weeks for me to start adding foods back into my diet after i stopped being sick and i still haven't wanted to eat a curry which is usually a regular for us. Anyway, hope things will ease up for you soon and that you are taking it easy at home - watching wimbledon?!

Charmars - Hope all is going well with you. I saw you are on the due date nov/dec thread - I had a quick look but it moves sooo quickly am not sure I can keep up with it for 5 months! 

Hope all you other ladies are getting on ok and enjoying the sunshine.

Afm - Still getting the flutterings which is weird and nice at same time. I have my 20 week scan tomorrow so excited and nervous about that, will let you know how it goes. Have generally really enjoyed being pregnant the last few weeks, i have bought a few nice pieces of maternity clothing to add to the stuff my sister has given me so am feeling nice about having my bump and still being out and about.  Have also gone through everything my sister and brother have, things like clothes and buggies - looks like we wont have to buy many things which is great.

Right, i am going to tackle the massive piles of ironing i have following holiday and watch some tennis.

xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thank you ladies haha loved getting those bananas    

Charmars yeah I couldn't believe it!!  It has been three years since we saw those two lines!  Every time I go to the bathroom am expecting to see the dreaded blood but hopefully this will be our one and we can get right through to the end xx 

Pineapple good luck with the scan,  sounds like you're having lots of fun xxx

Shadow you're all set. How exciting you will get to meet your princess soon xx


----------



## fraf77

Oh wow sunshine that is amazing I'm so over the moon for you wow absolutely bloody brilliant xx
How are all my heavily pregnant ones coping with this heat wowzers ice cubes and pints of water are my best friend today.  Dreading bed tonight thinking of sleeping on back garden naked instead lol.  Only 4weeks 4 days till Due date and even though I'm still in agony and the won't give me any pain killers the end goal is in sight. I'm so excited now to meet our little miracle.  Mum threw me a baby shower at the weekend and people have been so generous we are going to have one spoilt brat on our hands.  Nursery furniture coming tomorrow I'm so excited can hardly contain myself xx


----------



## fraf77

Pineapple hope your 20 week scan goes well.  Are you finding out pink or blue or a surprise like us? Xx
Eeekkkk shadow 3 more sleeps so excited for you.  You sound well organised at least.  I've started preparing meals to freeze so when baby comes haven't got to think about cooking first week or so thing like Shepard pie lasagna Spag Bol homemade curries stews etc.  we don't own a microwave and I'm not keen on microwave meals I like my food homemade so I thought it made sense to make big batches and freeze. 
Lots of love to all you ladies xxxx baby dust xxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Sorry been awol for a while. Just needed some time to get my head together after everything that has happened. 

First off, Sunshine - Absolutely thrilled for you my love! What an amazing thing to happen! Dancing bananas for you      

I've been enjoying catching up on all your fabulous updates. 

Shadow - can't believe you'll have your little bundle in two days time. Absolutely brilliant. Can't wait to hear the news.   x
Looking forward to hearing lots more baby news xx

Afm life has been pretty manic at the moment. Had the best day at DPs graduation then a fabulous few days away glamping.  Moving house in 3 weeks time so got lots of packing to do. On top of that I got my official diagnosis today. It's what they thought it was. Hereditary Haemochromatosis. Feel relieved to finally get a diagnosis. I start treatment next week which will consist of fortnightly venesections. 

I also have an appt with the fertility clinic on the 21/07 to chat about my diagnosis and how we should move forward. I think we will probably wait until the initial treatment is over and my iron levels have come down. No idea how long that will be but hoping no more than six months. Then it's back on the ole IVF train. Wow this journey really is long lol xxx


----------



## fraf77

Awwwww good to hear from you Katy and so glad they are sorting you out with a proper diagnosis and treatment.  I really really hope you get well and can start your IVF end of this begining of next and more important your little bundle of joy will be on it's way this time next year xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - good luck for tomorrow! How are you feeling? Can't believe that you will meet your baby tomorrow!! I know we won't be your priority but when you get a chance please come on and let us know all the details!!

Pineapple - I can't wait to feel flutterings, must feel very strange! I can't keep up with the nov/Dec thread, and I don't feel like I know them like I know you guys!

Sunshine - how are you getting on? Have you let it sink in yet?

Fraf - not long for you now! I hope someone throws me a baby shower! Sounds like you have very generous friends and family! 

Katy - so glad that you got a diagnosis, I have my fingers crossed your treatment works quickly, and that you can start the IVF again soon. In the meantime try to enjoy not being on the IVF train xx

Afm - not felt well this week, went away at the weekend to the races in Chester and had 2 late nights, have felt really out of sorts since almost like jet lag! Think the baby doesn't want me out late!! We are off to Turkey in 4 weeks and I have my 20 week scan at 19 weeks on the day we fly! Hopefully the scan will be fine and we can go away for 2 weeks and relax!!


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Katy, it's good to hear from you hunny. I'm glad you have a diagnosis and a treatment plan. Enjoy a break rom the ivf train and relax to get yourself ready xx

Fraff I can't believe they won't give you any pain relief, that is ridiculous. My friend how is natural pg has spd and is on oromorph she is so bad so it just doesn't make sense. But like you say enjoy pg as much as you can and take lots of time for yourself!!

Charmers I also found baby didn't like me out late. Enjoy your scan and holiday in Turkey! Sounds like you have it all sussed. I couldn't keep up with the pg thread either and have just here with you lovely ladies xx

Pineapple, wow fluttering are amazing! Hope your scan went well yesterday xx

Sunshine hope I our still getting on ok

Hello to everyone else hope your all doing ok on the hottest day of the yr!!!

so, my step daughters turned 18 today - both very excited for tomorrow!

I'm all ready and all sorts of emotions are running round - including the baby who is still enjoying living in my ribs and diaphragm. I managed to have the most sleep ive had in months last night but equally the pain was the worst I have had when I got up - I literally couldn't! My feet moved about 5cm for each step ... hey ho, hopefully not long now but I'm being kept on the sos list with the physio for 7wks.

I will upload the piccie and give you a full update as soon as I can tomorrow hopefully xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies

Hope you are all managing to keep cool in the heat! 

Shadow - sending you bestest wishes and luck for tomorrow, hope everything goes smoothly and look forward to seeing a pic - soon exciting!!!

Charmars - Each time i have stayed up late (not often at the mo!) i have felt like Ive had a hangover the next day, must just be all the energy going into growing bump and random hormones? Hope you feel better ready for the weekend. Not long until your next scan and then 2 weeks of sun and relaxation - I will be very jealous!! I feel the same about the due date group, pleased we are all still here chatting  

Katy - Really lovely to hear from you. So pleased you have been up to loads of lovely activities and great to hear you have a proper diagnosis and treatment plan - hope you feel better v quickly. Let us know how meeting goes with your clinic, will be good to have a bit of a plan in place with them so you can park the IVF topic for a bit and focus on getting better and treating yourselves to lots of lovely things!!

Fraff - hope the cooking is going well. I am planning on doing the same around ETD - hmmm, something else to write a list of (i love a list!). We have decided to keep baby flavour a surprise so looked away at the critical scanning moment!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, hope you are doing ok.

Afm - scan went well yesterday. I always panic that they are going to start the scan and say there has been a mistake and actually i just have severe trapped wind or something and no baby!! Everything ok so far though, lovely to see him/her again. Baby is really low down and wouldn't turn face towards the scan - despite going for a walk and eating and drinking sugary stuff at request of sonographer! So, have to go back for another scan tomorrow in the hope that the baby will have moved about and they can do the rest of the measurements and checks. Another excuse to see them so its all good. 
Still getting the flutterings and they are getting stronger 

Hope everyone is having a good week.

xxx


----------



## fraf77

Shadow I think it's cause if my epilepsy meds xx


----------



## shadow2013

Aww Fraff,  feel for ya hun. Hot packs help although it's not the best time of yr! Does your hospital do hydrotherapy? Not long now tho ... exciting times!!

I have found a crackling sea foot spray from Virgin vie and also magicool prickly heat spray works to help cool and reduce swollen feet xx


----------



## Pixanne

Evening ladies

Firstly,  Shadow - good luck tomorrow!  I can't wait to see a pic!  

Fraf, it's awful being in pain but I promise the moment you see bubba face,  you'll forget all about it. 

Katy, great news that you finally have a diagnosis and a plan.  I know it's frustrating but this could mean that this time next year you're nursing a bump and cursing the heat. 

Charmers, that doesn't get better when baby is here.  My pixies somehow always wake extra early if we've been out.  I barely drink now as two smalls jumping on a hungover head is no fun! 

Pineapple, that'd be some trapped wind!  Naughty baby not turning around!  With my 20w, the scan ended up taking nearly three hours with walks etc!  

Hi to everyone else. 

Afm, this heat is a killer.  I've felt awful all day.  Dd2 has still wanted load's of cuddles and to sit on me while dd1 is lying across me too
I actually thought I was going to pass out. 

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Evening ladies what a gorgeous day today 

Katy thanks so much!    we are so hopeful and excited and hope everything goes OK this time. That's great you have your diagnosis and can move forward knowing what you're facing . Admittedly I had to look it up   good luck with your treatment x

Fraf thank you!    did your nursery things arrive today?  You sound ultra organised with your homemade meals .. Delicious!  

Shadow so excited for you!!!  Good luck tomorrow we'll be thinking of you. Can't wait for the pic. Lots of love xxx 

Charmars I can't stop smiling!  Then give myself a talking to as it's soooo early I shouldn't be this excited. Then panic about my unicornate uterus and whether the nhs will take it seriously or have any experience with that type of thing. A million thoughts going on. Having mini af feelings just now but I imagine that's quite normal at this stage. Sorry for the long answer haha! X. How cute that your baby is a wee early bird    scan and holiday sounds v exciting, soaking up some sun and relaxation can't beat it xxx 

Pineapple   trapped wind! How exciting to see your little one and get a second chance tomorrow too. Good luck with the scan! 

Afm have an early scan booked for 14 July to see if there is a precious little heartbeat in there. I had to push for it because I conceived naturally the unit which has looked after us through ivf can't see us as their patients which is a bit scary as they are so experienced. So I spoke to my GP, the midwife department and the early pregnancy unit and they have agreed to do a early scan for my sanity! The alternative was waiting til end of August    let's hope we get to the first milestone. 

Lots of love to all 

Sunshine xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Sunshine,  I forgot to say congrats!  Amazing news.  X


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hello!

Wow - it's been a hot day!

I've been reading all the updates and really excited and pleased to hear all your news.

*Sunshine* - I know we've text but I'm so excited and truly thrilled for you. It's great that you've managed to get an early scan. Keep us posted.

*Shadow* - it seems only yesterday that our group came together, and tomorrow you start a new chapter. I'll be thinking of you and wishing you well. So exciting that you'll meet your daughter. It does bring to the fore the journey that each of us go on and the rewarding outcome that you get to see tomorrow.

*Pineapple* - I can't believe you're halfway. It must have been great to see your little one although frustrating they didn't show their face. As you say it's great to have another scan; any opportunity to say hello.

*Charmers* - hope you're doing OK and have a great holiday.

*Fraf* - sorry to hear your still in pain. Not too long for you either. I hope you can find some comfort soon.

*Pixanne* - I hope you're ok. Whilst it must be very endearing to have the cuddles with your DD, with weather being so hot I'm not surprised you felt that you could pass out. Look after yourself. I have to say that you never cease to amaze me as to what you've been doing.

*Leanne*- how are you doing? Hope the house move goes well and you're looking after yourself.

*Katy* - glad to hear you got a confirmed diagnosis. It sound like you're looking forward and being realistic. Look after yourself and keep us posted.

*Dolphin* - hope you're ok and things are moving forward with your son.

AFM, little to update. Off on another week's holiday next week; Spain this time and joining my parents who are already out there. I'm considering starting the next cycle in August. I'm feeling really positive and for the first time have visualised a little one which is so daunting yet an exciting prospect. I do hope my time is nearly here.

Love and hugs, and lots of babydust to you all.

DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks so much Dinky really hope your time is just around the corner too    have a wonderful time in Spain xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies

Just a quick one to say my follow up scan went fine this morning. Baby was head down on Tuesday and had completely turned around so head up today! S/he was moving about lots and managed to see face this time. Also got a full body scan pic this time which is lovely. 

Dinky minky - Great to hear from you. Hope you have a relaxing sunny time in Spain. Really good to hear you are feeling positive and are gearing up for another cycle - keep us updated and we will all be keeping everything crossed for you!!

Sunshine - well done getting the scan sorted, not long to go, hope you are feeling well!

Pixanne - hope you are managing better today, although its still really muggy. Nothing like cuddles in 30+ degrees!!  

Shadow - I think you will be busy having your baby but just in case you are checking in with FF, hope all is going well and look forward to hearing your news!!

xxx


----------



## fraf77

Eeeeekkkkkk birth plan done and baby is4/5th engaged so excited .  Any baby Shadow news yet? Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Fraf - really not long to go for you now - very exciting birth plan is done! 

Shadow - hope all is well

Hope you all have a lovely sunny weekend ladies

xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

After a long delay Callie Brooke was born at 13.56 on 2nd July weighing in at 7lb 14.5oz. She is absolutely gorgeous and such a good little girl feeding and sleeping well.

I think I've attached a photo for you all to see.

She is tongue tied but they don't think it'll affect her, don't really want her having an op so small and she was bum engaged to the point the consultant had to come and assist with the delivery so im extra sore as she was sooo stuck!!

I hope one day all of us reach this point and can share this amazing bundle of joy.

I will be with you all in your journeys - I may just need a week or so to find my feet

Love you all, I wouldn't be here and sane without you xxxxxx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - this has made my day!! I've welled up seeing your news, she is beautiful!!! Hope your ok and recover quickly, so happy xx


----------



## Pixanne

Aw Shadow,  just gorgeous.  Great cooking,  Mummy!  Lovely name too.

Both my pixies were tongue tied and had it snipped - it's not an op and no anaesthetic needed.  

X


----------



## pineapple14

Congratulations Shadow, well done you!! She looks gorgeous. Hope you feel better soon and enjoy every moment. 

    
Xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Shadow, huge congratulations. Callie looks a real cutie. I'm so happy for you. She's a good weight.  

      

Look after yourself and hope you recover quickly.

Lots of love to you and your new family xxx


----------



## fraf77

Oh wow many Congratulations Shadow she is just perfect well done you.  I'm so happy for you I'm in floods of tears it's just so wonderful.  Take care and time to recover xxxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL. Moved house last week and have no internet signal and sky can't give me a date when it will be installed as its a new build estate! Grrrr!! Pretty much hanging out a window to be able to send this quick message. Ha. 

Just wanna say - massive congrats to shadow - your little miracle is absolutely gorgeous. Wishing you a speedy recovery!! Can't wait to hear all about being a mummy!! 

Sunshine and clouds....              So chuffed for you honey. Will keep you in my prayers that everything goes to plan. Xx

To all my other girlies - sorry for lack of personals but I am thinking about you all. Silly internet is doing my head in. 

AFM - I've been bed bound for over 2 weeks now and it's starting to get me down. The sickness is a killer and I'm totally off my food. I've lost 3lb which I'm not happy about but hopefully it will settle in the next couple weeks. I'll keep trying for signal in the coming days but if you haven't heard from me you know why. 

Lots of love my lovelies 
Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Shadow congratulations!!    She is absolutely beautiful!!!  What a perfect little princess. Well done and can't wait to hear all about her. Wishing you a speedy recovery lots of love xxx 

Hi Leeanne thanks so much    hope things will calm down for you soon xxx 

Fraf congrats on your birth plan! X 

Pineapple wonderful that your scan went well and you got your piccy x 

What an exciting day


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations Shadow!!      

She's beautiful. Xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Congratulations Shadow!!!! She is so beautiful   I hope you're recovering well and they are looking after you both in the hospital.

Sunshine        That's amazing news!!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you. I hope all is well with your early scan. 

Charmars and Pineapple - great to hear all is going so well   Charmars - sleep is defo the key in the first 12 weeks. It's dull but get yourself sleep when you can as it's the only thing that made me feel better!

Pixanne - I hope you're well. I've really been struggling with the heat and that's without any other responsibilities! Well other than a bit of work and animals. 35 weeks for me now.. 

Fraff - sorry you're in so much pain. My pubic pain actually eased up luckily. I'm not sure if it was as baby moved down? I think midwife said he is 2/3 In the pelvis. I've been doing less yoga which bizarrely seems to have helped? The open leg positions Buddha and squat type didn't seem to be helping. I thought they were for the best for positioning baby.

Leanne - I'm so sorry to hear about your sickness. I really hope it eases up. Are you still on the extra progesterone? Or did you not need that for FET? I know I felt better when I stopped the drugs. I hope all has gone well with the house move plans. Leave it to packers if you can.

Katy - I'm sorry to hear about the diagnosis but hope it means you can move towards treatment and the next steps. Congrats on your new home.

Dinky - I hope you're well and that you can have a positive outcome in august.

I'm sorry I've been AWOL. So much has been happening! We went to Wales for a week and had zero signal or broadband. It was lovely!!! I'm still working but had a bad week with the heat so have pulled back. My antenatal group are lovely and I feel like I will have some buddies to turn to.

Phone is about to die so sorry if I've missed anyone. Love to all xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Chloe  

Lovely to hear how you're getting on. Not long now ! Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Awww thank you ladies for your lovely comments. 

Unfortunately instead of being discharged yesterday callie was admitted to nicu as she was showing signs of withdrawal from the codiene I was taking during pregnancy - a side effect that evryone failed to mention to me!!

She has a little tremor and was a little angry bird, they thought she may need to detox but over in the cool and calm of the magic nicu she is much happier and a completely different baby!! I had a horrible night left on my own in the ward before being discharged and moved into a private room on nicu. The staff were worried I would hurt myself on the long walk for feeding being on my crutches after a section.

We don't know when we'll be going home but the signs are much better now and we are learning a lot in a short space of time. 

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh bless Shadow, poor little Callie but it is good thank you are in the right place and have a room closer to Callie. I can't believe our first baby is here, we have come such a long way but it doesn't feel long since the dreaded two week wait!!!

Is your back any easier at all? Are you still on the codeine? Have they let your husband stay with you? I hope you are managing to stay cool in the hospital?

Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thinking of you Shadow and Callie and sending lots of love and best wishes your way xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Shadow - sending you all lots of . Sounds like they are looking after you both which is good - hope Callie makes a speedy recovery and you can get home soon all together. xxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Shadow thinking of you and Callie hope you both recover quickly xxxx


----------



## shadow2013

Aww thank you all

We finally made it home today - oh my god it feels sooo good!!

My back is easing but it's still very sore and I have to be very careful. I can no longer use codiene as I cannot breastfeed whilst using it so i went cold turkey!! Allowed diclofenac now with paracetamol which is common for c section recovery.

I'm struggling with breastfeeding - such sore nipped and boobs - I thought I'd cracked it so to speak but no it appears to be getting worse tonight. So glad the midwife is coming tomorrow!

Callie is having a few issues with wind tonight and not settling despite the journey home not having bothered her so far!

So sleepy now I think it gotta be bed time if little one let's me!! Loving having daddy to help!!

Hope evryone else is getting on ok xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Shadow, glad you're home.  Have you got some lansinoh cream for your nips?  That is your best friend!  The first few days until your milk is really flowing are sore but is worth persisting.  So much easier than sterilising!  My dd2 had a tongue tie which affected her latch.  Once it was snipped,  my midwife Sent one of their bf supporters over who spent a couple of hours with me helping dd2 learn a better latch and I never had another moment of pain. All hospitals should offer this so do ask for it. La Leche will also help you.  The other thing I did when I was just too sore on about day three was hand express into a syringe and feed for twelve hours like that.  It gave my nips a break but dd still had my colostrum rather than formula.  

Chloe, lovely to hear from you! This heat is no fun at this advanced stage!  Dd2 was lying all over me in just a nappy today, then dd1 decided she wanted my lap too. There's not much of it left but I felt like I was being attacked by hot water bottles! 

Leanne, is the nausea easing at all?  It is horrible feeling like that but hopefully it will ease soon. 

Hello everyone else! 

It's been a busy weekend.  I turn forty tomorrow (officially an old bird! ) and on Saturday dh had hired a lovely restaurant and got a load of our friends together for a special lunch then an afternoon tea and had booked us a suite at an amazing hotel!  My mum had the pixies and I just got so spoilt!  He's a keeper. 

Less than two weeks until I get induced now but I'm not sure I'll make it that far.  Getting a lot of downwards pressure now and I just feel massive.  My poor smalls are getting fed up with mummy huffing and waddling I think!  I've got a busy week this week and then we're really on the countdown.  Eeeek!

X


----------



## Dinkyminky

Shadow, really pleased you and Callie are both home. Must feel amazing. I hope your recovery continues ok and that the midwife helps with breastfeeding. Thinking of you. 

Chloe, hope your last few weeks go ok. 

Pixanne, always the busy one. Have a fab 40. I really enjoyed turning 40. Sounds like you don't have long to go even with a booked in date for induction. I really hope you're ok and your little pixies will be super excited when the newest of pixies arrives

Leanne, must be great to have finally moved and to start to consider creating your new family home. I really hope you start to feel better and you can start to enjoy your pregnancy more. 

Sunshine, Pineapple, Charmers, Katy hope you're all doing ok. 

Thinking of you all, hoping I'll soon be able to shout from the rooftops I'm pregnant... Gotta keep calm and hope the levels are ok beforehand. 

Love and special babydust,
DM
xx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - glad to hear you are home safe and sound. Hope the bf improves and becomes less painful 

Pixanne - you next!! How exciting! Must be hard with 2 little ones demanding your attention

Dinkyminky - I am sure you will be sharing your good news very soon, I have everythng crossed for you hun

Chloe - hope you had a great time in wales!

Leanne - are you still bed bound? How is the sickness? I lost 12 lbs in my 1st trimester and so far have gained 9lbs of that back and I am nearly 16 weeks, so still 3lbs down on where I started, I know a lot of people who lose weight in their 1st trimester so dont worry too much

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM - I have turned a corner and I am now feeling really good, got a nice little bump growing now too. Got my 20 week scan in 3 weeks, then go to Turkey for 2 weeks, then I can start buying my cot etc!! Already chosen my pushchair and so can order that when I am back from my jollies!! My sister has also just found she is pregnant! Bless her she was waiting for me to get a BFP before she tried! xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Shadow great to hear you are home with your baby x. How are you enjoying mummyhood x 

Dinky I hope so too!! We will all be shouting with you x 

Pixanne,  happy birthday!!!  Fabulous 40 and the best present to come in a couple of weeks x 

Charmars lovely to hear your bump is growing and how sweet of your sister! Great you can be pregnant together x 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx 

I'm still preggers ! Only just over five weeks but no blood yet so am praying things will stick and work out. I love our wee coffee bean already. Got an early scan a week today to see if there's a heartbeat. 

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Charmars

sunshine - got everything crossed for you hun. I had my scan at 6 weeks 2 days and saw a heartbeat but most dont till nearer 8 weeks so dont worry if you have to go back again. xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Charmars mine is at 6+3 so that's good to know x


----------



## Chloe889

Charmars - what wonderful news about your sister!!! Is she far behind you? Both you and baby will have a great playmate! We had a lovely time in Wales. It's heaven not to have phone signal. Although I did feel slightly vulnerable on a half hour path walk down the the beach. Silly thoughts of what happens if baby comes early etc!!

Shadow - so pleased to hear you and Callie are home! I hope you're doing ok without your codeine. 

Pixanne - happy birthday for yesterday. I hope you had a great day? Sounds like baby is getting close to arrival! 

Sunshine - so exciting that you will soon see our little bean!

Dinky - you have all the positive thought behind you from us.

Leanne - I hope you're ok. I am sure you will soon feel better and can enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy. Might acupuncture be an option or some alternative therapies?

Katy - I hope you're doing ok.

Does anyone know anything about chord blood banking. I was looking at donation for the NHS register but mum mentioned the benefits for MS (which she has) research is still ongoing I believe. Just wondered if anyone else has considered this xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pixanne - happy birthday for yesterday!! Hope you got spoilt!!

Chloe - my sister is about 7 weeks behind me, she isnt 100% sure of her dates till her scan. I am so looking forward to being an Auntie again!! as our baby will be an onl child it will lovely for them to have a cousin so close in age they can be close too. My sister and I are really close so wour kids should be too!! 

Shadow - how are you doing hun? Hope Callie is doing well xx


----------



## pineapple14

Charmars - great news about your sister, do you live near each other? will be lovely for your LO to have a cousin so close in age  Good to hear you are feeling better now - I have really enjoyed the last few weeks of having more energy and enjoying food again - long may it last!!

Chloe - Hope you're getting on ok, not long to go now! Am afraid I can't help re. chord blood banking but now you have mentioned it I will take a look.

Sunshine - hope you are feeling well, wishing you lots of luck for your scan next week - keep us informed!!

Pixanne - happy belated birthday! hope you had a great day, sounds like you had lots of lovely treats going on (well done DH!). Really not long for you now - are you excited? or too busy with pixie 1 + 2?!

Shadow - hope Callie is settling in at home and you are getting some sleep too!

fraff, chloe, katie, leanne, hope you are all getting on ok.

Afm - not much to report, feeling good and feeling lots of movement in my tummy. Looking forward to being able to feel movement outside so that DH can feel it too!

Happy weekend to everyone - hope the sun is shining wherever you are  

xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Pineapple - feeling the baby move is so wonderful and so reassuring. Ive gone a bit made today - mine was a little quiet so Ive been eating ice lollies to get him moving again  - that's my excuse anyway 

Charmars - how fantastic about your sister, you will be a wonderful support to each other too. I'm sure the cousins will be best buddies  

x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

That's so lovely ladies  

Still OK here no blood so far total knicker watch tho! Taking the little 'coffee bean ' as hubby has nicknamed our emby to T in the Park tomorrow!  V young for first festival lol. Hubby is bringing blankets and bottles of water and is on protective overload. He tried to make me sell our tickets but gave in   so we're just going to hang back and have a chilled one. 

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies. Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well! 

This time next week,  I'll either have a beautiful bubba in my arms,  be screaming my head off or waiting for induction to take effect! 

I'm so hungry this week.  My blood sugars have been really good but I'm struggling to fight the sugar cravings.  

X


----------



## Chloe889

Ooh only a week to go Pixanne  

Sunshine - I'm glad all is going well. It took a long time to get over the fear. In fact I'm probably only just there knowing baby is viable if born now!

The first of my NCT ladies has just gone into labour!!! Due date tmw   

All good with me. I did some outside painting of window boxes at the weekend and think I sat in a funny position as my pelvis/ hips are v sore today and my ankles have officially turned into cankles!!!

I put my out of office on today but it didn't seem to deter people from emailing and then telephoning for me!

I hope everyone else is doing well.

Fraff - how is your SPD.

Shadow and Callie - I hope you girlies are getting on well xx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies

Chloe - good to hear you are doing well, is it all feeling very real now with your first nct lady going into labour?! 
How early are you starting your maternity leave? I run a business with one other person so i was thinking of stopping work as late as possible, maybe a week before due date as i don't have to commute if Ive got no meetings but I am not sure whether that will be pushing it physically?

Pixanne -wow, the countdown really has begun. Hope you have a relaxing week and manage to calm the sugar cravings 

sunshine - so pleased things are going well. How was T in the Park? I went to it about 13 years ago - great fun!

Hope the rest of you ladies are getting on ok.

Afm - I am feeling a bit nervous as baby has been moving around lots in the day and eve until sunday when i felt nothing at all. Yesterday I am not sure if i had some flutterings because i had a bad stomach too but definitely not movement like before. I guess that's common tho is it? Am only coming up to 22 weeks. I have Dr app this morning to request my Mat1b form so thought i might ask then but don't want to make an unnecessary fuss. Otherwise been feeling good - went for a bike ride on sunday and bump is now getting a bit big to be comfortable. 

happy tuesday all
xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Pineapple - good effort with the bike ride! I have been ever so lazy aside from Pilates and the odd yoga class. All my NCT ladies have joined the local gym on a deal and I keep wanting to go for a swim but so far work has got in the way and my fear of getting my fat thighs out! Pathetic I know. I'm pregnant right!!!

If you are ever concerned about movement always ask. That's what they told us at NcT. Don't feel embarrassed the midwife will have a listen in and send you for a scan if any concerns. Peace of mind is everything. I didn't feel a huge amount of obvious movement until much later.

Re work I've just put my out of office on so I can avoid new clients/ anyone irritating but I am still chipping away (albeit on a reduced level) and likely to be even when baby is born. The joys of being your own boss! Is your business partner supportive? Mine is my brother so that's good but he has just gone on holiday for two weeks so not great timing for my maternity leave  

X


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - as Chloe says I would always call if your worried, best to put your mind at rest hun

Chloe - hope the cankles go down! Drink lots of fluids and keep them elivated if you can!

Pixanne - cant believe that you are so close now, the 2nd of our group to have your baby, this is so exciting!

sunshine - glad little bean is still going strong! How was T in the park? saw Kasabain on the TV and they were wicked as usual!

Shadow - hope you are and Callie and doing well!

AFM - I am plodding along, feels like everything goes quiet after the 12 week scan, just waiting for my next scan which is 2 weeks on Thursday. Hwne I am back from my hols I am excited to start buying everything. I am going to bottle feed so been reading up on that and what I need to buy!


----------



## Pixanne

CharMrs,  ooh the buying is fun!  Are you going to do your nursery? 

Chloe,  do you work from home?  I worked right up to the week before with dd1 (then stopped working as I wanted to just be a mum.  As it is,  I'm also a parish councillor,  secretary of our preschool and chair of our residents association - all voluntary). I worked from home though and during those last weeks insisted people came to me rather than travelling to Wales and London.  

Pineapple, always report a difference in movements but in all likelihood baby has probably just turned around and so you won't feel it as much. Doctor will have a do pper though and can have a listen. 

Afm, six more sleeps! 

X


----------



## Charmars

Pixanne - we are deocrating the nursery in cream, then when the baby arrives and we know the sex I will buy some transfers and make its more girly or boyish!


----------



## pineapple14

Ladies, thanks for the reassurance to ask. Just back from Dr - she is sooo nice, immediately said she would have a listen and hb was there but kept disappearing because baby moving about lots so thats all good 

pixanne - are your girls super excited about the impending new arrival? hope you are taking it easy with all your voluntary activities!!

Charmars - it really does feel like a long wait between everything after going through such an intense process. Exciting that you have holidays to look forward to and that you have chosen buggy. My brother and sister have 3 sets of buggies and car seats etc. between them so i think we are going to do a trial of them all over Christmas and hopefully something will suit us, I am terrible at making decisions about things like new buggies so if I can avoid that situation then hooray!! Good luck with the bottle feeding research 

Chloe - I really want to do an aqua class but my local leisure centre said i cant join the aqua exercise class because of being pregnant - hmph! I am not a great swimmer but maybe I will just have to give doing some lengths a go. Good idea about the out of office - i will remember that nearer the time. Am v lucky my business partner has been v supportive and has known about the full process we have been through so all fine on that front fortunately. Will be easier to plan once we know our work loads nearer the time so we can get some cover for me - yes, the joys of working for yourself and doing consultancy!! Having said that, its been great being own boss when going through treatment and having loads of appointments etc so cant complain. Think i will officially work up to one week before due date and keep travel to a minimum towards the end.

xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hello lovely ladies 

Pineapple it's mazing how they move when a professional is near just to prove you wrong! I put my movement changes to when she turned and no one would believe me. Glad all is well!
, you are lucky having a few buggies to choose from - we spent 2hrs in kiddie are after mother care and babies r us to make a decision, we had solo many criteria to meet!! Nightmare! Good plan for your mat leave. I hope you get some exercises sorted - you could always try doing gentle exercises including cycling legs in the pool rather than just swimming, even simple walking with high legs!

Pixanne I can't believe you are so close now hunny, bet your little ones are excited - our big ones were super excited! Hope you have a good labour hun x

Charmers - I found the 12 to 20 wk scan  long time and then the next 25wks with no scans isn't too bad but you get midwife apps and classes to keep you occupied!

Chloe, I was the second in my class to have baby it gets all too real at that point! I can appreciate how the legs are - just keep drinking and putting them up above your knees. Mine are now back to normal after 11 days.

Sunshine glad to hear all is going well, keeping fingers crossed for you!

Leanne,  hope your beginning to feel a bit better and you must be moved in or close to it now, hope all is going well with the house.

Fraff how is the pelvic pain doing? Hooe you have found some coping strategies, can't be long left now xx

Hope everyone else is ok and doing well.

Callie is growing well - back to her birth weight now, she's also grown out of new born clothes already so don't buy too many! After so many tearful moments and virtually giving up with breathing feeding I am still going. Moved to exclusively expressing and bottle feeding with the odd formula top up to back to exclusively breastfeeding. It's been a nightmare on opposite routines with no sleep for about 4 days! Still we have latching issues but tongue is to be done on Thursday so we should be on an even keel then. She sleeps 3-4 hrs in the day and 4-5 hrs overnight so now I can sleep too I feel much better after just 1 night!

Keep smiling people xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello ladies! Wow so much has happened since I was last on here. 

*Shadow* Massive congratulations on your birth of your beautiful daughter, absolutely wonderful news. Glad you are both home and ok.

*Sunshine and Clouds* I think I read your early scan was booked for yesterday, I hope everything went ok hun. Thinking of you.

AFM. I have been a very busy bee over the last few months with one thing and another. Since I was last on here, we have enjoyed a wonderful weekend trip to York which I highly recommend! It is an amazing place, very 'café culture' and beautiful. We have also had a week in Spain soaking up some rays. Ate and drank far too much! A few weeks ago I completed a 10k Run to raise money for Cancer Research and the Children's Acorn Hospice. It was hard work and as I am not a runner so I was just very pleased to actually finish! However it has inspired me to take on more challenges so I am currently looking for a 'mud run' to enter and train for!

We are now in the process of ripping out our kitchen and replacing it which is a long slow process with hubby doing this by himself in the evenings, but our ideas are coming together and it should look gorgeous when it's finally complete. I have also been looking for a new job over the last couple of months because things had just become so unbearable that I felt physically sick at the thought of going to work. I was also getting frustrated by the feeling of being stuck in this job because of our impending IVF cycle so I was feeling quite trapped in a rubbish job. However, last week, my boss made some radical changes for the better and slowly things have begun to improve. I've made the decision to stick it out until after this next cycle when I will either become pregnant  or alternatively I don't feel any different, I will take some time out to look properly for a new job.

As you may remember, the tests and treatments we will need for this next cycle so far total in excess of 9K and I feel as though we are going to be under more pressure this time around for it to work because of the vast amount of money we will have thrown at it. We are looking to begin around September/October time.

If you had told me 12 months ago I would be waiting another 12 months until we tried again, I would have been distraught. However I can't believe how fast the time has gone and I think getting my head completely refocused on other things has really helped. I feel stronger and fitter both physically and mentally so that can only be a good thing.

Are any of you girls looking to begin your next cycle around the same time as me?

Great to catch up with what you have all been up to, you are a lovely group of ladies, speak to you soon


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi All,

*Shadow*, great to hear that Callie is back to her birth weight and you're persevering with the breastfeeding and getting some sleep. It must feel so rewarding that she's finslly here.

*Pixanne*, hope you're doing ok and the sugar cravings are manageable. You're a remarkable lady. I hope all goes well next week.

*Pineapple*, hope you feel more reassured following a check on your bubba. You're really fortunate to be able try before you buy with the prams/buggies. You'll have a great Christmas trying things out. It'll be a really magical time for you.

*Charmers*, exciting times with planning the nursery. Hope you're doing ok.

*Chloe, Fraf*, hope you're both ok. Not long for either of you.

*Sunshine*, hope you're doing OK. Thinking of you.

*Itsonlybridget*, wow you've been busy! I admire you for doing a 10k, I'd certainly not manage that despite best efforts to do regular exercise. My treatments have been around the £9k mark; it's eye-watering sums when you add it altogether but I hope my next cycle will bring me my bundle of joy. Good luck with the new kitchen, and I hope work continues to improve for you.

AFM, just back from Spain and had a really relaxing time. The week seemed to fly by which I put down to travelling mid week rather than over a weekend. I'm hopeful that I can start my next cycle in a couple of weeks if my hormones are within the right ranges. I've the scratch booked for this Friday so it's starting to feel rather real and daunting again. I just hope so much that it will be our time. Need lots of positive thoughts!

Love to you all,
DM
xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Dinky - great to hear you are starting again. £9k really is eye watering. It's a shame finances even have to come into it when you see all these people who conceive at the drop of a hat.  The expenditure is soon forgotten when you have that bambino on board. Spain sounds lovely and good timing I'm sure to relax you. Good luck with your scratch tomorrow. It will be over within seconds and is a great start to our cycle. Is there anything else different that you are doing this time? 

Shadow - I hope Callie's procedure for the tongue tie goes well. Do they just nick that little bit of skin? Well done for persevering with breastfeeding. My boobs have grown so massive - 36F that I hope I can get some use out of them!!!

Sunshine - how was your scan?

Pixanne - I hope you're doing ok worth the sugar cravings. I have no will power. Yesterday I ate 4 fruit pastille ice lollies. I'm never going shopping again... I will have to do it all online to avoid these ! Are you taking metformin? I used to for PCOS but am not sure it it was an over zealous doctor I used to be under. He had me on so many drugs at the time and I became quite ill being over medicated for the thyroid.

Bridget - wow you have been busy! Spain sounds lovely and go you for your 10k run!!! Again it's just rubbish that we have these monetary pressures. It's hard not to feel aggrieved but it will all be worth it. 

Pineapple - I'm surprised they won't let you on the aqua class as most places don't seem to think about, but defo aim for a swim if you can. I went last night and whilst my pubic bone has been feeling it since it was just heaven to take the weight off my feet!! Also went in the outdoor hot tub which was lush. I've been so paranoid about not using those things but it was quiet so didn't have the jets on for long and could just stay cool but dipping in and out. We are actually talking about getting one for the garden as figure we will be housebound for a while now and it might be a good way to relax!! I thought I would work later but it was actually stressing me out as I just couldn't keep the pace, as a result I felt it was affecting my sleep so whilst my out of office hasn't made much difference I am really trying to cut off and not worry. It has been great being my own boss with all these hosp appointment. In general I am there every week or at least fortnight. Final scan was yesterday. I've seen the anaesthetist, endocrinologist, calcium specialist and obstetrician possibly for the last time before the big day! They will likely have me in again if I go over due but hopefully that'll just be the obstetrician. 

Charmars - decorating the nursery is soooo exciting. Ours is quite plain (even though we have known we are having a boy since week 12) to be fair I decorated back in 2012 before a miscarriage, mainly because it still had the same decoration from my now 12 year old stepson when it was his nursery! We have had the glosswork redone and a nice set of black out curtains. The clarke and clarke spotty dog design. And hubby bought a blue transfer for the wall. From not on the high street. It says 'Dream Big Little One' it's v cute.

Love to you all x


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies

Chloe - OOo home hot tub, how exciting! I will investigate swimming options i think and go and speak to someone about the aqua class rather than just calling, just in case i have been misinformed! I was wondering whether to go up to due date with work thinking that i will probably be a bit late but maybe i will go with one week before. Love the sound of your wall transfer, very cute. 

Dinky - Great to hear you enjoyed your holiday, was it nice and hot there? Hope all goes well tomorrow - very exciting that you are starting again soon. Keep positive, have everything crossed that this is your time    

Bridget - Wow, you have been busy. Congrats on the 10k, very impressive! Great to hear you are feeling good and positive ahead of cycle in the autumn - it will be here before you know it and you will have a lovely new kitchen by then   Hope work continues to improve for you - good that someone is trying to get things sorted. 

Shadow - good to hear Callie is getting on ok, hope things go smoothly today. Sounds like you are doing a fab job dealing with everything that is going on and on v little sleep. Hope things settle down a bit more for you soon. 

Sunshine - hope all is well with you. 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies too.

xxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies sorry been AWOL again
Chloe and Shadow thanks for asking but SPD just worse. I contacted my private health care provider but because we went for fertility test and IVF before we took out the policy nothing under conception or pregnancy is covered.  now babies head down and engaging so it's even worse spending most of my time in bed but I'm 37+4 now and don't think I'll make it to due date as getting baxton hicks daily and constant feeling of needing to wee as bubba head butts my bladder lol. Also my dog has become my shadow more than ever last few days maybe I'm just reading to much into it as I so want to meet out little baby now.  I hope you can get some rest soon Chloe just don't turn the computer on and turn your phone off lol.  I have my last client in tonight for some reflexology then I'm free as much as I love my job I'm ready for a break and to be a Mummy which I think will be the hardest but best job in the world 😃.
Pineapple always call your midwife regarding reduced or change in movement.  Have a look at Count the kicks website.  
Charmers glad everything is ok we've done our nursery just white and silver so we can make it for a boy or girl after the big arrival xx
Pixanne not long now so exciting xx
Shadow so lovely to hear from you glad you are both doing well and have cracked the feeding in a way that suits you both sounds like Callie is a little angel sleeping really well.  Hope her procedure for tongue tie is ok my nephew had it and was absolutely fine xx
Hi itsonlybridget good to hear from you wow you have been a busy bee. I think your right with the physical and mental fitness being at it's best I really believe it does help the treatment at least it did work for me this time.  Also waiting it out can be a good thing and having a gap between treatments as you allow time for a life and not to be on the treatment treadmill which can mentally and emotionally exhaust you.  Not long now Hun wishing you lots of luck and plenty of baby dust your way xx
Dinkyminky same Hun wishing you lots of luck and baby dust for the much deserved BFP.  I wish I could give everyone on here one.  My friend said the other day "now your pregnant and nearly there I bet you've forgot about the last 11 years and all the IVF stuff" my reply " no way I will never forget any of it because if all those ladies still going through it and battling fertility issues daily.  I don't take one second of this pregnancy for granted it is a blessing and a miracle" xx
Oh ladies talking about swimming just be careful not to do breast stroke cause it can cause SPD I was told to swim rather than carry on spinning then when SPD kicked was told all my breast stroke swimming could've aggravated it.
Anyway better get out of my bed and get ready for my last client.  Good luck to all xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies!    the thread has been busy!  

Fraf 37+4! Not long to go how exciting!  V sweet that your dog is watching over you and baba x. Sorry you're having a tough time just now but can't wait to hear when your LO arrives x 

Pineapple glad to hear your scan went well and the little one was swimming around happily  

Chloe it's so nice to have ladies on here who understand that mix of being delighted but dreading the unmentionable that we're praying doesn't come this time.  Hopefully this time everything will work out!  Not long for you now mrs. So excited for you x 

Dinky good luck with the scratch tomorrow!  V exciting that you are getting back on the train!  X 

Bridget good luck for September / October. It will be here before you know it! Sounds like you have been busy getting your body ready with all that exercise and your nest too   

Shadow lovely to get a mummy and Callie update x. Hope everything went well today with the tongue!? Lot of love to you both x 

Charmars lovely you are getting on with the nursery    hope little baby is getting on well x T in the Park was great!  We went on the Saturday mostly to see the libertines they were fab. Hubby was very protective of me and our little coffee bean and we had to dodge some total wasters! We had a sober one and hang around the back of the crowds watching the bands and eating hot donuts hehe x. 

Pixanne so soon til you meet Pixie 3!  Super exciting hope you are doing well and can't wait to hear your news   x 

Katy and leeanne and all the other ladies hope you are good  

AFM the scan was amazing on Tuesday. Sorry I didn't post sooner had a v busy couple of days and been sleeping a lot at home. The nurse found a heartbeat and didn't even need to do the internal scan to pick it up!  Just amazing seeing that early sign of life. She said it was good and strong and I've to go back for an 8 week scan due to my history and uterus so hoping our luck will continue x. 

Lots of love


----------



## fraf77

Awwwww sunshine that's fantastic news it's such a relief when you see that little heart pumping away I burst into tears wheni first saw it as I still didn't believe I was PG lol.  Rest up and look after you and your little bean xx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - Yay!!!! Congratulations!!! Fabulous news about seeing the heartbeat, that is just brilliant news   As Fraf said, rest up and sleep as much as you need to.

Fraf - sorry to hear you are still in pain. I was warned off doing breaststroke - sorry its given you more grief. Keep us informed on how you're doing - hope it wont be long for you now.

Hello everyone else, hope you have fabulous weekends (it feels like this week has gone really quickly!)

Afm - lots more movement again which is nice. Feel like i need to pee every half hour though or whenever i stand up from my desk! Off to Wales tomorrow morning, v early start - looking forward to DH's big family do but not looking forward to 4-5 hours in the car :-/ oh well, am sure it will be fine!

xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi!

Thank you for your kind words of support and encouragement. After seeing my consultant today he has deferred my scratch until Day 4/5 of my cycle in case we could have been lucky naturally as DH and I have tried a bit more this month (a slim possibility but where there's hope...). He's found that he's seeing increasing success in doing it towards the end of a period, so hope that's good for me too. 

*Chloe*, this time around I've been more consistent with taking my supplements (use Zita West ones) and have added the DHEA in the hope that it improves my egg quality as this has been the likely factor to our lack of success, contributed to high stress levels through work. I've also managed to bolster a better team around me at work to support me rather than me carrying the stress. With this and having had regular counselling to discuss the whole IF piece it's really helped. It wasn't much a surprise that my counsellor first said to me that I needed to learn to breathe! So, having mastered the art of breathing I'm no longer hunched over the laptop or clenching the steering wheel tightly! I decided to not continue with acupuncture as had been having this for the last 2 years and felt that I had sufficiently tried it and it hadn't proven to help me. I did however look into reflexology and was about to start, however unfortunately the reflexologist suffered a heartache and is now out of action. I really felt for her and her situation, yet she was more concerned about me and my timescales for treatment. I just hope she's making a good recovery and when I have my BFP she'll be able to help me through the pregnancy instead.

How exciting that you've had your final scan. Not long to go now, relaxing in a bit of warm water and bubbles must have been lovely. Look after yourself, and I hope people do start taking notice of your out of office.

*Pineapple*, Spain was lovely and hot. DH and I relaxed lots. I reignited my joy for swimming so hope to get back in the pool over the next 2 weeks before the scratch. It sounds marvellous that little one is wriggling away. Can your DH now feel it or is it still fluttering within? I hope the trip to Wales is OK although it sounds like you could be going from one service station to another to have a comfort break! Have a lovely weekend with the family, I'm sure they'll all be excited to see your growing bump.

*fraf*, the SPD sounds horrendous although with the braxton hicks it doesn't sound long before bubba arrives. I hope you manage to find a comfortable position to be in, and can rest more. I wish you the very best.

*sunshine*, absolutely delighted you had a great scan and brilliant to hear that based on your previous experience they're looking to scan you more regularly. Fingers crossed that coffee bean grows stronger every day.

Pixanne, Shadow, Itsonlybridget, I hope you're all OK.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone.

Love to you all
DM
xx


----------



## Chloe889

Sunshine - brilliant news about your scan!!! So pleased  to hear you saw a healthy heartbeat and even on an external scan!

Dinky - sounds like you are doing all the right things. I am a big advocate of the Zita West vitamins. I think they must have been a huge help to me. 

Bridget - good to wait for the endoscratch to see if you were naturally successful. I remember we were told no sex before ours on day 21 of the cycle. It just happens that we returned from honeymoon the day before the scratch! But I had explained to the nurse that with no tubes left there was only the chance of an immaculate conception Mary and Joseph stylie. 

Fraf - so sorry to hear about the SPD. I've had a touch of pubic bone pain so know how painful it is in small measures. I've just started swimming so am thinking a float btwn my legs might help with breaststroke arms. I've never been able to do any other swimming styles!  My dog knows when I'm not right. Animals are very intuitive. She was so adorable when I had OHSS.

Pineapple - so pleased to hear you're doing well. I thought I'd work to my due date but everything does get harder and being relaxed is key. If you're planning on doing NCT it's also a little frustrating when your buddies are out doing things and you are working. Maybe play it by ear and dabble a bit at the end so you don't get bored/ can keep your eye in.

Pixanne - is the big Tuesday?? Sorry I've lost track!

My bag is packed although I still don't feel ready, as much as I want to see my little boy safely come into this world. I've not had the nesting instinct yet so need to arranged more cleaning and do my freezer food before he arrives!!

Have a lovely Sunday all xx


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - when is your due date? Maybe you'll wake up with the sudden need to nest!! 

Dinkyminky - good that your consultant is trying the scratch on another date after seeing success, I've everything crossed for you

Pineapple - How was Wales?

Sunshine - so glad your scan went well!! It's crazy isn't it seeing that little pulsing heart beat on something so small! When is your 8 week scan?

Itsonlybridget - know we chat anyway but really happy you took the plunge and came on to say hi!

Shadow - hope your doing well, how was callies op?

I can't go any further back so hope those I've missed are doing well!!

Afm - I'm anxiously waiting for my scan a week Thursday. I've got a Doppler and can find the hb but I'm still so worried something might go wrong. I'm hoping I'll feel better after my 20 week scan. Prob not!! Sure everyone feels like this! Maybe after the scan and our holiday when I start buying stuff it'll feel real. Was supposed to paint the nursery this weekend but didn't feel ready to yet x


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Just popped on to let you know that Elodie Ruby arrived yesterday at 7.35 am weighing an eye watering 9lb4oz.  Hideous and long labour and a few emergency button moments but still managed to achieve a second vbac birth thanks to an amazingly supportive midwife who totally understood that a c sec was not an option with three kids under four! 

She's feeding well and absolutely gorgeous.  She's so content!  She's only cried once!  

I'll pop and do personals when we're back home home.  We should be home later today - I lost about a quarter of my blood so just waiting on tsets to see if I need an iron infusion - but Elodie's good to go.  Her blood sugars were perfect (well worth the dietary discipline during pregnancy for me to hear that! ) and she's latching well. 

Quick note for Shadow though - well done for preserving with breastfeeding.  The early days are really hard and they're made that much harder with a tongue tie. It is so worth it though and in a few weeks it'll be second nature to you both and you'll be glad you don't have to faff about with sterilising and bottles when you're out and about.  It really is easier just to whack them on your boob!  Also,  don't worry at all about the snip - my older two both had it.  They both slept through it as the bit they snip has no nerves so they don't feel a thing.  Once the snip has been made,  you kind of need to relearn to latch and Callie needs to learn to use her tongue properly.  Your midwife or health visitor should be able to arrange for a bf peer supporter or lactation specialist to come to your house and help you with positioning and latching to make sure it's pain free.  There are also loads of bf drop ins but these aren't as good.  Do take advantage of the help - I was blistered and bleeding with dd2 and then the lovely lady came and I didn't have a moment of pain after she helped me.  

Xx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Pixanne,

        

Massive congratulations on the safe arrival of Elodie Ruby. What a weight! Hope you're both doing OK and your other pixies are loving their new sister. 

Big hugs to you and family.  

Love,
DM
xx


----------



## Charmars

Pixanne massive congratulations!! Glad she's here safely!! You must be so happy!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations Pixanne!!  Welcome to the world Elodie! She sounds amazing     well done for the vbac and hope you are feeling well. Can't wait to see a pic of your little princess xx

Charmars, good luck for your scan mrs x. It will be lovely to see your little one again. Think I understand how you're feeling with that trepidation!  our 8 week scan is a week on Monday. 27 July. Bit scared as at the first scan the nurse said it looked between five and six weeks but I figured should be 6+3. The nurse didn't say she was concerned or anything it's only since having time to think I'm wondering why our coffee bean is a little small. 

Chloe when is your boy due?  It will be just amazing so excited for you. Xx 

Dinky that sounds a positive move with your scratch x. How amazing would it be if there is a wee natural emby in there!  
Either way you are moving in a positive direction with all your supplements and relaxation techniques. V excited to see what is next for you xx

Pineapple hope you had / having a great time in Wales getting your little one acquainted with the relatives! Glad you are feeling the movement again xx

Thanks fraf yeah its just amazing isn't it. Trying to keep positive delighted no blood so far and just over a week to the next scan to hopefully see the bubba again!  How are you getting on ? Xx

Lots of love to the other ladies x 

AFM we are beginning to gut our flat and house sale has almost concluded. Took hubby to the Pram Centre on Saturday morning and we were having a look at prams and nursery set ups etc just to get some ideas. Hopeful this will be our turn!  X


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies,
Absolutely pooped after lovely weekend in Wales and bbq with friends over from Oz so will do personals tomorrow but wanted to say

Congratulations pixanne on the safe arrival of Elodie - fabulous news. Great to hear you're all getting on well and hope other little pixies are enjoying the new arrival.

Xxx


----------



## fraf77

Huge congratulations Pixanne another one of our special miracles has arrived safely into the world well done xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Pixanne - Congratulations on the birth of your little girl. Wonderful news!!       

Lovely to read how the rest of you are getting on.  Been really busy atm. We are moving house Friday so lots of packing to do. Also started my treatment. Had two venesections so far.  Feel a bit woozy the next day but fine after that.  I should get my levels confirmed at my next appointment in a weeks time so will have a better idea of how long treatment is likely to take and when I can get back on the IVF train.  We are hoping to go to the Carribean in March so it will probably be April time so long as my iron levels are fine.  We will have to move clinics aswell but will worry about that nearer the time.  It's actually quite nice to not have that 'wishing my life away' feeling I had whilst undergoing IVF.  I'm a bit concerned that I'm 34 now and I will be 35 before we get going again.  I'm sure my fertility won't suddenly nosedive in the next 12 months though...well I hope not anyway  

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Pixanne - congratulations!!!       What a lovely name too. I hope you're recovering from the birth. I haven't heard any easy birth stories recently !

Katy - great to hear from you. Glad you've started the treatment but sorry to hear it's not pleasant. Maybe your body will get used to it? How lovely about your Carribean plans   I was worried about turning 35 doing IVF as the percentages dropped but I can't think a few months can really make any difference. It's just a different age band.

Sunshine - not long until your scan. There is always worry. It took me until I could feel kicks to not worry. I'm sure all will be good   V exciting. Re the house and pram shopping!!

I'm due on the 10th August. I've had a lot of Braxton hicks since Sunday so it's all feeling rather real!

I've had a mega trip to the butchers today to do some freezer food but that's about as far as I got. It's all in the fridge still and I'm off for a nap  

Love to all x


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been AWOL but I still have no internet in my new house. Don't get me started on that - apparently it takes longer as its a new build but the BT guy came yesterday and done some wiring outside so hopefully it's imminent. I have poor phone signal so can't really use internet on it either. Literally propped in a corner now not daring to move an inch to try to send this message ha. 

I can't believe how much has happened since I was last here!! Just want to start by saying a huge congrats to pixanne and her little miracle Elodie. What a beautiful name! 

It's great to hear everyone is getting on well. Time is flying!!! Sorry for the lack of personals but so difficult on my phone with signal dipping in and out. I promise I will do loads more when I get my internet up and running. 

AFM - it's been an awful few weeks. I've been off work now almost 5 weeks and still as sick as a dog. My GP sent me straight to hospital a week past on Monday as I had been so poorly to get checked out. They were worried about dehydration but it was ok and gave me anti sickness tablets but must admit they don't work. So I'm just having to grin and bear it. They said if I was no better in a couple of days to come back for a fluid drip but I've just been trying to up my fluid intake even tho I'm still being sick. Been signed off another 2 weeks at work and just have to play it by ear. Pretty much bed bound as have no energy to do anything. When I try to do the littlest of tasks I end up going faint and sick again. Boohoo. 
In more positive news - we had our "12 weeks" scan on Monday and it was the most amazing moment of my life so far. Turns out baby was actually 13+3 days so I'm more further forward than we thought. It's made it more real now as I was still in disbelief. But seeing a perfectly formed little baby was unbelievable. The sonographer said that everything looked perfect and baby was "textbook" and very well behaved. She even let us briefly hear the heart beat for the first time which was amazing. I just burst into tears seeing baby. 

It was all made bitter sweet as my good friend who was pregnant has lost her baby. She got pregnant in December on the same day I had my negative. It's absolutely heartbreaking. She was so close to baby being born too. She has been amazing and been texting me wishing me well and being supportive, meanwhile she's organising her baby's funeral which is today. I feel so helpless and just want to give her a big cuddle - but she lives in holland and I'm too poorly to travel. My mum is worried that I will be worrying too much about it happening to my baby and although I will always be worried until baby is in my arms.. And beyond.. I realise that unfortunately these things happen and am trying not to let it affect me personally if that makes sense. I just can't get her out of my head tho. It's so sad. 

Anyway, I'm gonna go phone sky now and try get an update on my internet so I hope to be back soon. Take care everyone and will speak soon. Big Hugs xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies

Leanne - lovely to hear from you. hope you get your internet sorted soon, bet you are going mad being housebound and no internet or phone reception! Sorry to hear you are suffering, hopefully things will start to calm down over the next couple of weeks. Are you just sticking to crackers for food? Very sad about your friend, good you can be there to support her even if its not in person. You are right, things do go wrong and having been through our processes we are probably even more aware of what could go wrong - but you are thinking the right way, you have to separate your friends experience from yours and just be there for her but not worry it will happen to you. Once your bump starts to grow and you are back to enjoying food again ive found it easier to relax and enjoy being pregnant. Anyway, hope you feel better soon, keep cool and hope you don't need to go back to hospital.  

Chloe - not long to go for you!! Good work on starting the freezer food prep - definitely need for a nap after a bit of food shopping   

Katy - lovely to hear from you - I cant believe your house move has come around already, hope it all goes smoothly. Let us know how you get on with your next appointment, hope you are feeling better generally with the treatment apart from the unpleasant side effects? Hope the treatment period is nice and short for you. Wow, very exciting about your trip to the Caribbean, what a fab thing to look forward to. Don't worry about the age thing (easier said than done i know) - the stats are all averages and you responded so well in terms of eggies in your previous treatment so I don't think your response will suddenly change. 

sunshine - hope you are feeling good. when do you move house? no heavy lifting or stretching for you!! Good work getting DH informed on buggy options, lovely to start window shopping  

Charmars - hope all well with you, good luck with your scan tomorrow, will you have time to check in with us before you head off on holiday?! I know what you mean about decorating etc. I am moving my office into another room to make room for the nursery but apart from having a bit of a clear out I am not sure i am ready to have a nursery ready and then empty for a few months. hmmm, maybe in a few weeks!

Dinky - so with your change in dates, when will your next app be? hope it all goes well if its this week.

Pixanne - hope you and Elodie are getting on ok, are you both at home now?

Fraf - I bet its good to have stopped work now?! hope you are feeling ok and taking it easy. 

Hello everyone else...

Afm - not much to report, lots of movement which is nice and DH has felt little kicks a couple of times now - v exciting to be able to share it with him rather than just report on whats going on. Next midwife app on the 30th. 

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - my scan is a week today, and ill be sure to nip on here and let you know how it went before I go away. Must be great for your DH to feel the baby, makes it all the more real for both of you! 

Leanne - how is the new home? Bet you havent even been able to enjoy your new home feeling so sick. I hope your sickness passes soon so you can enjoy the pregnancy. Glad the scan went well, must have been a shock finding out you are further along than you thought! So sorry to hear about your friend. Must be strange you being pregnant and hearing her bad news, I know for us girls its normally us who get the bad news while watching everyone else get pregnant, at least you are better place to understand her pain in some way. 

Chloe - so you will be set to be our 3rd birth on this thead!! How exciting!! How are you feeling about it all? Good luck stocking your freezer!

katy - hope the house move goes smoothly tomorow for you. Glad your treatment has started. Dont worry about being a year older, it wont make any difference and from the sounds of it your health will be better than any of your other cycles when you were 'younger'

Sunshine - not long till your next scan on Monday, how are you feeling?

Pixanne and shadow - how are you mummys getting on?


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing? 

Charmars - sorry i got your app date wrong - hope it goes well this Thursday!  

Afm, Apart from lots of heartburn (Gaviscon is now my best friend) I am doing great which is a lovely feeling!  

xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi everyone,

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend.

Pixanne & Shadow, how are you both with your new little ones (Elodie and Callie)?

Fraf & Chloe, hope you're both OK, can't be long now for you.  Thinking of you.

Leanne, I really hope you can start to feel better soon and can start to enjoy your pregnancy and also your new home.  It must be so difficult supporting a friend who's grieving the loss of her baby through pregnancy but shows how wonderful a person she is to check in on you.  Hugs to you both.

Katy, good to hear from you. I hope you have a good review with the clinic and your treatments continue to go OK. Having holidays planned and other little treats is certainly a way to live life to the max. Time will fly by. I shouldn't worry to much about age. If you are concerned could you have your levels checked now and again in 6 months? With IVF I'm sure I've read that AMH can drop but that's driven by the stimulation process. I really wish you the very best.

Pineapple, great to hear you're feeling good albeit the heartburn can't be pleasant.

Charmers, hope your scan went OK and you have a fab holiday. Look after yourself and have fun.

Sunshine, have you had your next scan? Hope it goes OK.  Thinking of you and keeping things crossed for you.

AFM, I've my baseline scan and bloods tomorrow morning. Generally feeling calm although slightly apprehensive about jumping back onto the bandwagon as know realistically this is last chance with own eggs. As my counsellor has said I've done so much I just need to be a realistic optimist. If my bloods come back with hormone levels good I can tick off that milestone and work towards the next one. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  

Love, hugs and babydust to all

DM
xx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Scan and bloods all ok today so have started cycle 3... Eek!  Whilst I feel OK about it, I'm also hoping that this will be my time.

Back in again on Friday for scan, bloods and scratch (clinic able to do later, so hope this helps us).


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Dinky - great news about your new cycle. I hope everything goes really well  

Leanne - are you feeling any better at all? I take it the docs have you on some medication? Would it be worth trying acupuncture?

Charmars - good luck for thurs and have a wonderful holiday!

Katy - have you settled into your new home?

Fraff - how are you getting on? I hope the SPD hasn't been too painful.

I went to hosp on Sunday after a full day of regular Braxton hicks and the sudden realisation that baby hadn't moved for a while. His heart rate was fine and after the midwife witnessed a contraction she said she thought I was in labour! An internal and quick prod to the head got baby moving and we struggled to came him down for an hour and a half!! I've had lots of contractions but I think more like Braxton hicks as not getting progressively worse..

I hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies
Dinkyminky glad you are back on and I wish you lots if luck Hun I will be keeping an eye on you lots of baby dust.
Chloe eeekkkk exciting sounds like your progressing. 
AFM I'm now on crutches due to the SPD 😢.  4 more sleeps till due date but I think I've made baby to comfy it's not showing any signs keep getting Braxton hicks,  Fanny daggers and bladder stabbings but that's as far as I'm getting.  Booked in for a sweep on 4th Aug so see if that does anything.  Messages and text coming daily now from friends and family now with "anything yet?" Lol.  Come on little Fraf get a wiggle on we want to meet you. 
Good luck ladies will pop back on Friday to see how your scan has gone Charmers xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Fraff!!!

Sorry to hear about the SPD, I've still got a bit of pain there but nothing like what you're going through. I think I felt better after baby moved lower, seemed to give me some stability.

I think I'm having the start of the fanny daggers at the mo - sounds weird but last night as was tempted to get my fingers up there to massage the spasm feelings away.

I know what you mean re the messages, they're coming in thick and fast.

Good luck with it all xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

Still no internet but I manage to get a faint signal on my phone first thing in the morning. How are we all keeping? 

Dinky minky - goodluck with your new cycle. I've got everything crossed for you. Easier said than done but please try to stay relaxed. Obviously I can't say for sure that it was the reason for success, but on the cycle which worked for me, I decided not to put pressure on myself and took the "what will be will be" mentality. Please keep us updated and remember we are here when you need to moan or let off steam when the hormones kick in. Ha. Big hugs 

Fraff - so sorry to hear the spd has got you on crutches.must be so difficult. Just try to keep remembering the bundle of joy you will have at the end - it will all be worth it. Your fanny daggers comment made me chuckle - never heard that one before - can't imagine it being pleasant 😁 not long to go at all now... Come on baby fraf!! 

Chloe - Sounds like baby is keeping you guessing! Ha. Glad everything was ok at hospital - baby will prob not be moving as much now as it will be rather cramped in there! Bless... Won't be long at all. Can't wait to hear your news!! Take care of yourself in the meantime. 

Katy - hi Hun. How you been keeping? Glad your treatment is going well and hopefully it won't take long to start again. I wouldn't overly worry about your age when you start again. It would really only be more of a worry if your problem was not producing enough eggs, but you were the opposite? Egg reserve won't drop dramatically all of a sudden. You will be absolutely fine and at least on the next cycle, you will know you have done everything possible and are in peak condition. 

Charmars - goodluck for your scan Hun. Can't wait to hear all about it. It truly is such a magical experience

Pineapple - how you doing Hun? Has the heartburn eased any? 

Sunshine and clouds - how did your scan go? Hope all is well

Pixanne and shadow - hey girlies, how are you both doing and the little bundles of joy? Hope all is well. 

AFM - still feeling dreadful but trying to keep the end result in mind to keep me going. I'm not being physically sick as often but the feeling I'm about to be is constantly there, morning noon and night. When I think I feel well enough to go to supermarket, I attempt it and then I'm bedridden after. It totally takes it out of me and I have no energy. I've almost collapsed a few times at the tills. Still got so much to do around the house since moving in but not fit enough to do it. Hubby has been great tho and does all the ironing and cleaning. I even had my new neighbour knock on the door asking how I was and asking if I wanted any cleaning or ironing doing. Bless. I'm due back at work on Monday but it's looking doubtful at the moment so will probably be back at doctors on Friday. I'm desperate to get back to work and normality but my body just isn't well enough to do it at the moment. I'm lonely being at home all day by myself. Unfortunately the cats don't talk. Ha. 
My best friend has just told me she is pregnant (about 5 weeks) so will be nice to have someone off on Maternity with me. She is booked in for an early scan in a couple of weeks as she lost a tube last time with an ectopic so I hope that everything goes ok for her. 

Anyway, best go but I'll keep checking in as much as my internet allows me. 

Hope you are all keeping well. 
Speak soon my lovely ladies. 
Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies, looks like there is lots going on!

Leanne - sorry to hear you are still not feeling good but great that the vom is reducing. It took me a good few weeks after the vom stopped to feel better (sorry!) - i was asleep by 8-8.30 every night and had to introduce food and activity v slowly. Stop going to the supermarket!!! If you must, go to a nice coffee shop with a comfy sofa and order your food online for delivery  Exciting news about your BF, will be great to have a close baby buddy to hang out with. 

Chloe - blimey, not long for you then. hope you are keeping as comfortable as possible, keep us informed!!!! 

Fraf -   to the crutches. poor you! Sending you labour vibes to get little Fraf on the move. Laughed out loud at fanny daggers  , new one for me too (can't wait!!). Let us know how your countdown is going!

Dinky - Great news you have started. Sending you loads of   and best wishes and hoping that this is the one. As Leanne said, we are here for you so let us know how its all going.

Charmars - good luck tomorrow, enjoy it.

pixanne, shadow - hello mums! hope all is going well.

Afm - heartburn was shocking last night, was out and had to buy gaviscon sachets to down but still very uncomfortable. dr did warn that because i have a hernia the hb would probably be more pronounced than usual. argh. Sleeping is also beginning to be really uncomfortable, every time i try to roll over in my sleep (a lot) i wake up. But, minor complaints really, am generally feeling good (long may it continue!!)   2nd midwife app tomorrow, cant believe last one was 2 months ago.

Thinking of you all...

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies 

Chloe,  sounds like you're gearing up!  Won't be long! 

Fraf,  sorry to hear about the crutches.  What's weird is you'll give birth and then be fine! I had a weird thing in my leg that meant it kept giving way throughout my pregnancy but as soon as she was out,  it was back to normal. 

Leanne, poor you! I think you really do need to just stop and not try to go
do anything yet. 

Dinky, Yay to getting started!  Goof luck! 

Pineapple,  ah gaviscon is your friend.  Stock up! 

Hello everyone else! 

Afm,  my elodie is a peach.  We had a couple of rough days with jaundice making her very sleepy and my milk being a day late,  but all good now.  The pixies are funny.  Dd2 is obsessed with her but dd1 is still thawing! 

X


----------



## pineapple14

Afternoon ladies

Pixanne - lovely to hear from you. Great to hear things are now going well for you all, exciting times  

Afm - just a quick one to say my midwife app was fine, bump measuring right size and heartbeat sounded good. Always a bit nerve wracking before an appointment so relieved everything is still good.

Question for anyone who knows, someone mentioned to me about not drinking unpasteurised orange juice while pregnant. There is nothing about it on the nhs food and drink list of things to avoid. And i cant find any orange juice bottles that mention whether or not the juice is pasteurised. Thoughts?

xxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies sorry no personals just a quick update.  Ended up on birthing unit late last night due to no movement for a few hours so they had us on monitors 2 hrs worth if monitoring later I was allowed home.  Had to go back for a scan today has baby hasn't grown in last week or so so they want to get it out.  Booked in for induction Monday Baby is fine  heartbeat  and it's measuring a good weight but they just want it out.  She's done me a sweep so hopefully I'll go into labor on my own this weekend xx


----------



## Chloe889

Bless you Fraff, sounds like my Sunday night.  I didn't have to have a scan as when the midwife poked baby's head he wouldn't stop moving. It's all rather exciting that you will be having baby next week though!! Fingers crossed that you go into labour naturally. Hopefully not TMI but my progression started when we had sex.. So defo worth a try. That and aromatherapy oil in the diffuser - geranium oil.

Hi Pineapple - sorry I don't know about orange juice. I know you have to be very careful not to drink it after it's been open for too many days. Sorry to hear about your heartburn, sounds full on. I've been quite lucky in that department which is odd as I've struggled a lot in the past. I've just had to be sensible about what I eat, avoid chocolate particularly in the eve. I also have a banana by the bed which seems to resolve it in the night, way more so than rennie :-/

Pixanne - lovely to hear all is going well with you and Elodie. A bit of jealousy with siblings sounds perfectly normal too.. I'm sure it won't last long.

Leanne - sounds rough. I hope you feel better very soon.. Thinking of you!

Dinky - I hope you're getting on ok xx


----------



## pineapple14

Fraf - all go for you! Hope you are keeping comfortable and that labour starts naturally over weekend. By this time next week your baby will be a few days old!!!! Let us know how you're getting on over weekend! Xxx

Chloe - how are you doing? Thanks re orange juice. I just went with a bottle from sainsburys. Figure Nhs would mention something if normal juice in shops was high risk. 

Hope everyone else ok
Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hooray fraf! Look forward to hearing about baby Fraf. 

I've not heard that about orange juice but I'd say supermarket juice would be fine. 

X


----------



## Charmars

Quick one from me in Turkey as Internet is crap!

My scan went ok, got to go back after holiday s couldn't get all measurements as baby was too active and in a ball!! At least at get to see them again!!

Fraf - good luck for Monday 

Chloe - I saw on Nother thread about oj but I ignored it, think it can  go too ott about what you can and can't have!! 

Pixanne - glad to hear you and Elodie are doing well

Pineapple - glad bump is measuring well and appt ok!

Dinky - good luck for your cycle, I've everything crossed for you!! 

Leanne - hope things improve for you soon Hun xx

Can't go back any further so hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi everyone,

Thank goodness it's Friday, it's been a long week. Hope you've all had a good one. 

Fraf, keeping you in my thoughts and hope all will be OK. Not long now to reclaim back your body and hopefully stop the discomfort from the SPD. 

Pixanne, lovely to hear from you. Glad all going OK and your other pixies are getting to know their new sister. 

Leanne, if you're still feeling poorly I'd not want to push myself back to work. If you do go back can you go back for a couple of hours and gradually build up to full shift? It must be frustrating not being able to do much especially in your new home but it'll all come together when you're ready. 

Chloe, not much longer for you either. Hope you're doing OK.

Charmers, enjoy your holiday. Hope weather isn't too hot and is a discomfort. Great to hear scan was OK.

Pineapple, hope you get some relief with the heartburn.

AFM, had scan, bloods and scratch today. Scan showed more follicles on right and very few (1 or 2) on left. Hoping its quality in the follicles I do have. Despite feeling positive on Tuesday, I've been worried about my E2 level (it was 266 on Day 2) and was higher than last month; always was led to believe it should be below 200. Have been reassured today by my consultant although the thought that this could be it with my own eggs has really hit hard. I'm trying to relax; have a lovely weekend away ahead so hope that helps. 

Love and hugs to all
DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello my lovely ladies. Apologies for lack of updates have been so busy and tired lately and this is not the thread where a small post suffices so much going on with everyone which deserves a proper response! Am lying in bed chilling with Seamus the cat good time to have a catch up with you Xx 

Great to read up on all your news. Amazing how far everyone has come! 

Dinky great to hear you have had your scratch. I have been thinking of you mrs xx. Quality over quantity any day!! Please don't worry about your E2 levels especially if your consultant says it's fine. Our last cycle I had high E2 levels and they could only see a few follicles in the scans. When it got to EC it turned out there had been some hiding and we ended up with 10 which was much more than expected as a poor responder. Hopefully you have some hiding too. Chin up mrs everything crossed for you    enjoy your weekend away and keep us posted x 

Charmars hope you having a great time in Turkey and getting some proper summer sunshine and topping up that vitamin D! How cute that your little one was so active and great to get the chance to see him/her again soon 

Chloe wow so soon for you!!  Can't wait to hear your exciting news. Good luck with everything xx

Fraf great to hear baby is doing good and on the way imminently!!  Good luck with your labour will be thinking of you and can't wait for the news xx 

Pineapple fantastic news!  It is so nerve wracking before each scan isn't it. I hadn't heard the orange juice one either x. Did avoid a delicious medium cooked sirloin steak the other day tho and so missing my coffee! X 

Oh leeanne you are having a tough time you poor thing!  Great that your hubby is stepping so much and how sweet of your new neighbour too    how lovely about your bestie too! X 

Pixanne lovely to get an Elodie update. How sweet that little Pixie 1 is feeling a bit possessive of mummy. Sure they will be a strong band of sisters v soon xx 

Katie fantastic that your treatment has started x. You certainly been fab at falling pregnant during ivf so here's hoping this new treatment will boost your body and you will get your time that you deserve xx. Carribean sounds amazing rum and beaches!  Please don't worry about 35, although admittedly I felt the same on that birthday due to all those 'helpful' statistics but so far fingers crossed it has been a lucky year. Keep us posted how you're getting on xx 

AFM. We have had our second scan at 8ish weeks, there was our little coffee bean not just a dot any more but little head, teeny ams and legs could be picked out and that wonderful heartbeat    had midwife appointment the day after and they gave us an estimated due date of around 10 March but will be able to be more definite at the 12 week scan. 

Apart from that have been super hormonal flitting between tears (cried for almost full hour during don't tell the bride  ) raging (threw a drink over poor hubby during a disagreement  ) and just totally knackered!  

Am still petrified something will go wrong which I'm sure all us ladies who have had mc feel. Also cause baby still so tiny can't feel anything so just praying all still going well in there. 

Also scared about my unicornate uterus. Have been researching and it does have a high risk of late miscarriage from 20 weeks on as my womb is half the normal size baby could run out of room. Also high risk of breech. Really having to push NHS for extra monitoring and midwife told me she had never seen a UU before and the doctor admitted they don't know much about it!    so feel it's up to me to fight for wee coffee bean and do everything in my power to get the care to give the best chance of a good outcome. Going to print out lots of medical evidence to take to next appointment and see what they say. 

Apart from that we completed our house sale yesterday and went down today to check it out. So exciting and we have picked which room would be the nursery. House needs fully upgraded which is daunting but at least we are not still house hunting!  

Woops extra long update.  

Wishing you all lots of love and look forward to your updates 

Sunshine xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Ladies, hope you had a good weekend.

Sunshine and clouds - lovely to hear from you, fantastic personals you've done there!  Great to hear things going well for you, next step 12 week scan   Completely understandable you are nervous about unicornate uterus - definitely push to get as much information and support as you need but try to worry too much.  Maybe they will put you on continued scans so they can track your little bean is getting on space-wise later on? Re. worry after a previous mc, its hard but once you get further on i found it got easier to focus on things going well. Congrats on your house completion - sounds like you have a project there and lovely you have picked out the nursery, very exciting. Take care and let us know how you are getting on.

Dinky - good to hear follies are going. Try to keep as relaxed as possible (easier said than done i know) - if your consultant says things are fine, go with it. Hope you had a chilled out weekend. When is your next scan?

Charmars - It seems like these cheeky babies like to play around on scan days! Pleased it has gone well so far with scan and follow up scan something to look forward to when you get back home. Hope you have a fab holiday.

Fraf - hope all is going well today. 

Hello everyone else, hope you are doing ok.

Afm - moved my office at home so we now have a room free for the nursery - feels quite real now, v excited about getting the room sorted out. Also have treated myself to gym membership for the next few months so i can go to aqua classes and do some swimming and a bit of upright cycling on the machines. They have a heated outdoor pool   which i am hoping will encourage me to go regularly!!

xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Aw thanks Pineapple    I am now armed with a ton of medical evidence to back me up so hopefully they will be better next appointment. Am going to ask for someone who has experience with the condition too x. 

Glad you are enjoying things as your pregnancy progresses   great you have a nursery space for your little one x. Let us know how the aqua natal classes go! Am keen to do those too xxx 

Hope you other ladies are good. Looking forward to the pitter patter of tiny feet!


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi there,

Sunshine, lovely to hear from you. Been thinking of you and so pleased you're now armed with information. I really hope that the hospital starts monitoring you closely as you need the reassurances for yourself, DH and coffee bean. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Pineapple, exciting times with shifting spaces around in readiness for a nursery. Hope the heartburn isn't get too horrendous.

Fraf, thinking of you and hope you're bundle of joy has arrived. 

Chloe, how are you getting on? Is due date next week?

Pixanne & Shadow, hope you're both OK and your new daughters are thriving. 

Leanne, how are you getting on? Have you been able to return to work? Look after yourself. 

Charmers, hope you're having a great holiday. 

AFM, all going ok. Only 2 follicles on left with 6/7 growing nicely on right. Had scan and bloods Monday and today. Lining is at 8mm today and largest follicle around 1.7, so I think it'll be collection at the weekend but I'll know more this afternoon. I've also had my intrallipids today too. Feeling very settled and hopeful. 

DH and I had fab weekend away. Despite it being only 1 night we both felt we'd been away longer (probably the free upgrade to a suite made the difference!). It was so relaxing. We've booked a return visit at end of October... Hoping to mark the 12-weeks milestone. 

Hope you're all ok and having a good week. 

Love to all
DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Very exciting dinky sounds like you are doing everything right and on track for EC.    tonnes of baby dust to you!!! Glad you and hubby had a nice time away to chill out,  free upgrade too  

How are our due ladies getting on! Hope everything is going well with you xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies just wake quick ones. I gave birth to our beautiful baby girl at 13:11 yesterday weighing 6lbs 8 1/2oz.  Welcome to the world our absolute beautiful and perfect precious little girl Ella Jayne.  The birth was fine and baby fine but I ran into complication after and need theatre but was all totally worth every bit of pain as she is just perfect xxxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Absolutely marvellous news Fraf. 

         

Hope you're doing OK and not in too much discomfort. Congratulations and welcome to the world Ella.

Lots of love to you all
DM
xx


----------



## Pixanne

Beautiful news and welcome to the world Ella! Hope you're not too sore fraf! X


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies
Just a quick one to say
Fraf - Congratulations on the arrival of Ella!!! So happy for you. Hope you are doing ok. 

    

Dinky - sounds like things are going well, roll on the weekend!!!
Sending you lots of  
Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations fraf wonderful news!       welcome Ella    Hope you are OK wishing you a very speedy recovery xx.


----------



## Charmars

Morning everyone!!

Fraf - congratulations Hun!! Wonderful news, hope you and Ella are both doing well!   

Dinky - any news on when your EC will be?? Hope you are still feeling hopeful and relaxed xx

Pineapple - exciting about starting to get the nursery sorted! Any ideas on colours or themes  yet? 

Sunshine - glad your 8 week scan went well, it's amazing isn't it to see a baby instead of just a pulsing blob! I'm afraid that feeling of worry won't go away anytime soon. I'm still worrying at 20 weeks, think the IVF journey does make us worry more. Good luck with the house move, seems to be a lot us are pregnant and moving/moved house!! 

Sorry can't do anymore personals as keep losing internet connection!

Afm - I'm loving Turkey, it's really hot but im coping fine. I'm 20 weeks today and still not really feeling any movement. Think I might have had the odd fluttering but it's making me worry as keep thinking I should have felt the baby by now! Still my scan last week appeared ok and got my follow up scan a week tomorrow to look forward to!


----------



## pineapple14

Charmars - Great to hear you are enjoying Turkey. Don't worry about not feeling movement yet. Mine started a bit week 19 but picked up more after 20 weeks and some days its all quiet and other days busy busy wriggling!

Chloe - how are you getting on?

Sunshine - how long until your next app? Great you have lots of info ready and waiting for them. 

Leanne - hope you are feeling better

Dinky - how you getting on? any more news about the weekend?

Mummies - hope you are all getting on ok.

Hi everyone else  

Afm - heartburn still going on but otherwise am ok. I have been to my second aqua class this morning. First one i was a bit nervous and it felt funny being in the water but today was good because i knew what to expect. Its a big class but instructor takes time to let me know when not to do certain things or to reduce my movement which is great. Feel achy afterwards but i guess thats just muscles stretching. I managed to do 4 lengths of pool on my back kicking straight legs and swooshing arms. Its not glamorous but swimming on my front doesn't feel very comfortable for some reason so its better than nothing. 

xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Charmars great to hear about your possible flutters! Not long til your scan to see little one again x. Glad you're having a fab time in Turkey you're not missing any sun back home!  yes it was incredible to see the difference between six and eight weeks it's amazing the transformation they go through in the first trimester!  Especially for us ivf ladies who understand the look right back to a five day blastocyst!  

Pineapple great to hear your aqua classes are going well!  seems like a great way to exercise which is gentle on the baby. Our next scan is August 25th, the 12 week scan. I don't think I will be able to wait that long so probably get a private one around ten weeks which is next Wednesday x


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi,

Just a quick one to say EC is Sunday. Have triggered this evening and go in at 08:00... No Sunday sleep in this weekend. 

This cycle seems so different to the others; hoping the breathing, walking and general inner calmness I've achieved since last time will prevail and I'll soon be joining the mummy-to-be club!

Have a great weekend all whatever you're up to. Will keep you posted on events.

Love and babydust 
DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

You go girl!!


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck dinky!


----------



## pineapple14

Good luck dinky, have everything crossed for you! 
 
Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls, 

Just a quick one as still locked in a battle with sky not installing internet and mobile not working. 

Big congrats to fraf and baby Ella Jayne 💗💗 hope you are recovering now Hun xx

Dinky - goodluck for tomoro. I've got everything crossed for you. Sounds like you are much more prepared this time mentally. Keep us updated xx


To all my other girlies- sorry for lack of personals but I'm thinking of you all. Goodluck with upcoming scans etc and hope all is going well. 

Afm - still sick but I'm just keeping the end result in mind to keep me going. Had to stop my medication which had been taking the edge off things after reading in the leaflet that it shouldn't be taken for longer than 7 days.... This is despite a new GP (my doctor was on holidays) giving me a 56 day supply and not mentioning anything. Plus it said specifically do not take in last 2 weeks of pregnancy as can harm baby - made me panic thinking if it can cause harm at the end to a fully developed baby - what could it do to one in early stages. So I'm back to square one but got midwife appt on Wednesday and my own gp should be back now so I'll go back and see him as he is fab. 

I'm now 16weeks+1 and getting a little bump. Still no signs of movement but counting down the days until I can feel something.

Signal dipping again so gotta go. 
Take care girls and sending lots of love and baby dust xxx💗💗💗💗


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies I don't quite know how to say this but we have lost our little coffee bean. We went for a 10 week scan today and although he had grown since the last one his heart is no longer beating. Three has been no bleeding or cramps or anything yet. Am devastated don't feel strong enough to deal with this but us ladies always do find the strength don't we. Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - I'm so very very sorry Hun. I can only imagine the pain your feeling. We are always here Hun for you so don't go through this alone. There are no words but know I am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Charmars would never have come this far without you ladies xx


----------



## Pixanne

I'm so sorry sunshine x


----------



## Leanne5

Sunshine and clouds - words can't begin to offer the comfort you need right now, but please know I am thinking of you. I am so sorry to have read your post. I really do pray for miracles for all of us. Please try to keep strong. This is not the end - maybe for now but not forever. Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks xx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Sunshine, I'm truly sorry to read your post. Sending you lots of love and hugs for you both. 

Life can be so cruel. Whilst it doesn't help right now. I hope you'll be able to draw upon the fact that you conceived naturally and this can happen again. 

We're all here if you need us. 

Lots of love
DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thank you my lovely I woke up today and can't believe it's over, thought this was the one. We have a baby fund and everything. Going to keep it for the next one. And we're going to plant a nice shrub in our new garden for coffee bean to remember him,  one that will last for years xx. 

Good luck this morning,  thinking of you. Please let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - I am absolutely devastated for you hun. I really thought this was your time.   Sending massive hugs xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Dinky - how did today go? X


----------



## Katy_81

Fraf - massive congratulations on the birth of your little girl       

Dinky - wishing you all the best for today! Hope you get lots of lovely eggies. Really hoping this is your time Hun xx

Charmers - hope you are having a lovely holiday. I'm sure everything is fine with baby if everything looked ok with the scan.  Perhaps baby too comfortable to move  xx

Leanne - lovely to read how things are progressing. Can't believe it's 16 weeks already. Hope the sickness subsides soon. 

Pixanne/ Shadow - how are your little miracle babies doing? Xx

Pineapple - the Aqua class sounds very relaxing. I'm sure it will be doing you and baby a whole lot of good, xx

Am sorry been awol recently.  We are just about settled into our new home now, although the thought of having to do it all again in a years time is an exhausting one.  I've been continuing with my bloodletting treatments on a fortnightly basis.  Had 3 so far and after my first treatment my ferritin (iron storage) level had gone down from 765 to 600!!  This is a massive drop as most treatments would generally bring it down by about an average of 30 per one.  Have my 4th this Thursday and will get an updated ferritin level so hoping it's come down even more.  It needs to get down to 50 for me to be classed as within normal range.  the nurse did say that it is normal for a big drop to occur at start then smaller drops after that.  Also feeling so much better in myself. All that iron was really weighing me down.  Xx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Afternoon!

Have waited to update you as clinic were kindly calling to let me know how many survived the ICSI injection.  For me it was particularly important as egg quality had been an issue on previous cycles. 

So, we got 8 eggs (delighted!), 6 were mature and 4 survived the ICSI injection and look ok. Pleased with the outcome so far.  Now it's up to both egg and sperm to get jiggy. 

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. I really appreciate it. 

Sunshine, how are you today? Thinking of you. xx

Leanne, can't believe you're 16 weeks. Hope you can start to feel better soon and enjoy your pregnancy. 

Katy, lovely to hear from you. Glad to hear you've settled into your new home and your treatment is going ok. You're a remarkably brave lady. I wish you all the very best. 

Charmers, hope you're having fun in Turkey. Is it this week you've a scan? Hope all goes ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK. 

Love to all,
DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

That's wonderful dinky, congratulations xx. How are you feeling after EC? Get busy little embies xx 

Thanks Katy xx. Glad to hear your bloodletting is going well that is an impressive drop and as dinky says you are a brave lady xxx.


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies

Sunshine - I am so so sorry to hear your news. Nothing to say to make it better, I know how awful it is. just remember we are here for you as the other ladies have said. I think it's a lovely Idea to plant something in remembrance. Do you have a hospital appointment booked in as follow up to keep an eye on you? If so I hope the staff take good care of you. Sending you loads of hugs. Xxx

Dinky - congratulations on your ec. Keeping everything crossed for the jiggy session! Keep us informed.

Katy - great to hear from you. Hope you are enjoying your new pad. Sounds like your treatment is going really well. I hope it's not unpleasant for you and that you continue to feel better. 

Hello to everyone else too, will catch up more soon.

Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls, 

Quick update from me as I've barely slept with worry all night. 

Yesterday evening I went to loo to discover I'm bleeding a bit. I had to go to maternity assessment to get check out. They were fab and really thorough but doesn't stop me worrying. 

Got to hear baby's heart beat and the doctor scanned me. Baby was wriggling and could see heart beat too which reassured me a little. However, my placenta is extremely low and is actually fully covering my cervix. Doctor told me due to this I will probably get more Bleeds and it changes things somewhat. She said the placenta could move as I progress but she would be surprised if it did in my case. That means I'll most probably change from low risk to a high risk pregnancy and the eventuality is I would have to have a c section as baby couldn't get past the placenta to get out. 

The upside is she said I would get closely monitored from my 20 week scan onwards. I've got midwife appt on Wednesday and will have to write all my questions down. Looks like I'll never get to enjoy this pregnancy. Feels like I have such a long way to go. 

Sorry for the me post - just needed to vent it somehow. Hubby was terrified but wouldn't admit it until he saw baby was ok as he wanted to be strong for me. 

Katy-fab to hear from you. Great that the treatment seems to be doing the trick - fingers crossed your levels continue to drop like they have been doing. Xx

Dinky - great news on the eggs. Sending baby dust to all the jigginess overnight. Xx 

Hello to all my other girlies. Hope you are well 

Xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Oh Leanne, you poor thing. You both must have been so worried. It sounds like you have good maternity care. Have they suggested bed rest or just to continue to take it easy?  Whilst it must be frustrating and doesn't help you start to enjoy your pregnancy, you'll certainly get to see it more frequently which can only be a positive. 

Thinking of you. 

DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Morning ladies x 

Leeanne   glad little baby is OK and you will be closely monitored. I can imagine how scary that was for you and your hubby. Big hugs xx

Pineapple thanks x. I'm going down to the EPU first thing this morning as there's been no bleeding or anything. I really didn't want to wake up this morning as can't bare to face reality. My little one is still inside me and I don't want them to take him    hubby is still sleeping I think he wants to avoid it too so will leave him lying in til the last minute. Hope you are good, lots of love xx

Dinky hope all is good with you and you're having a nice chill out. Thinking of you xx 

Love to the other ladies xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Sunshine and clouds - thinking of you today Hun. I guess the natural over protectiveness does not suddenly vanish so it's only natural you don't want them to take your little one. Will they scan you again just to double check things before deciding the next step? I hope you and hubby can take comfort in the support of each other. My heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi hon yes will make sure they do a scan to be sure and explain to me exactly how they are 100% sure he didn't make it. I know deep down that's the case but have to be sure before any new steps taken. Thanks so much ladies for supporting me through this its the worst side of pregnancy and not something you particularly want to hear/think about while preggers or TTC. You are very special ladies xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Just quick update... We only have 1 fertilised. I know it only takes one but still the thought that it's my age and egg quality doesn't help change how I feel right now. This is it... Last chance saloon for me. 

I'm having to have transfer tomorrow... Day 2! That's earlier than the other cycles; so disappointed with that. Just praying we have a fighter who shows signs of growing strong.  

Love to all
DM
xx

PS: sunshine, sending you lots of love and strength for today. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Leanne5

Dinky - sorry you didn't get as many fertilised as you would have wanted but try be strong. I know it's easier said than done. You have a little fighter there. Yes ideally you would have wanted a day 5 blastocyst to transfer but if you think about it... In 3 days time, your little embryo will already be a day 5 blast and safely snuggled in your tummy already as opposed to an incubator. Your tummy is the most natural and safe place for it to be - the best place. Incubators can't give love and the maternal Instinct. I pray you get your miracle Hun. Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - thinking of you Hun. Let us know how you get on at the hospital. We have all had such different journeys and experiences so don't ever feel like you can't talk to us, unfortunately it's a terrible part of TTC and something you don't have to go through alone. 

Dinky - I know it's disappointing to have 1 egg but try to look at it as a positive. a 2 day transfer is nothing to worry about either, there is a lot of evidence to suggest that the sooner the egg is back in its natural environment the better. Sending you lots of positive vibes and thinking of you xx

Leanne - I've bled a few times now, it's more common than anyone thinks. Glad you are ok. How do you feel about a c section? My opinion is that as long as the baby gets here safely in not fussed how it gets here.

Afm - been feeling lots of nudges now so I'm happy, it's nice to relax on a sun lounger and feel the baby swishing! Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi charmars - glad to hear you are doing well and enjoying your holiday. Yay for being able to feel baby too!! 
Ideally I never wanted a c section but I'm not precious about it. As long as my baby gets delivered safely into my arms then I really don't care how it's done. I've done a lot to get this far - I will do whatever it takes. It's just another hurdle we have to get over. I should be Olympic standard now with the amount we've had to jump! Ha. 

Another day of taking it easy for me. Constant worry each time I go to loo and although I still am bleeding it's "old blood" which the hospital said was more reassuring. Gotta phone them if any bright red fresh blood again. 
Got my mum flying over tomoro to stay for a few days which is much needed. Had been looking forward to begin buying for baby but not so much now. Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Leanne - Sorry to hear there is more going on with you. A lot women say about having bleeding so try not to worry too much (easier said than done i know) and enjoy your time with your mum. Buying stuff for the baby is quite nerve wracking at any point but have fun looking about at things and go for it when you feel ready to  

Charmars - v jealous of your sunny location, hope you are having a great time and lovely to hear you are feeling swishings now!!! I forgot to say earlier, we are going for white walls in the nursery i think as the rest of the house is white too. My mum made curtains for my sisters first baby - a while back now but they were only used for a year before she moved house and had different sized windows so they are in pristine condition. They are blue and white check so will be good for boy or girl and then we can add a couple of extra things when our boy or girl arrives  

Dinky - That's a strong one you have there! Try to stay positive, nothing wrong with a day 2 transfer. As Charmars said, we were told the best place for them is back inside you. Keeping everything crossed for you - let us know how it goes tomorrow, keep smiling, you have been doing so well with all your preparation    

Sunshine - I hope things went as well as they could this morning. They should definitely double check things for you. Completely understand you not wanting them to take your little bean away. Hopefully things will occur naturally (mine started about 10 days after the news) soon so you don't have to have more interference than necessary. Sending you continued hugs and absolutely share with us on here, we are all listening whatever stage we are at  

Afm - Been at Dr this morning. Had some unpleasant side effects which i wont go into but Dr said ok but come back if continues. Also had some blood (sorry if tmi) from my right nipple which is also quite sore. Dr said hopefully fine but have urgent referral to specialist so they can rule out non-pregnancy related bad things. I am not worrying until told i should be so just cracking on with my aqua aerobics (very funny) and heartburn and trying to do my work! I think i should maybe buy shares in Gaviscon the rate I am getting through it!

Lots of love to you all...xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Dinky - that little embie there might just be the one! Stay strong hun and hope it all goes well tomorrow. Xx

Sunshine - I can't imagine how awful it must be for you. I was devastated after my chemical waiting for the bleed and that was only 5 weeks.  Sending big hugs. We are here for you chic xx

Leanne - it must be such a worry but I think bleeding is very common.  Try to stay relaxed and enjoy some quality time with your Mum  xx

Charmers - so pleased to hear baby is wriggling.  That must have made your holiday xx

Pineapple - sorry to hear about your side effects. It sounds like your doctor is looking after you and taking precautions. I'm sure everything will be fine Hun.  keep on with those Aqua classes. They sound very relaxing and will be good for you and baby. Xx

Afm not much to report. Treating ourselves to a curry this evening which has just arrived nom nom


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ĺadies

I'm on my phone winding Elodie so a quick one. 

Sunshine,  I am so sorry you're going through this.  Please let us know how you got on today. 

Leanne,  my friend had a low lying placenta.  It's not uncommon and bleeding does seem to be part of it. She had a few hospital stays but her baby was delivered safe and well by c sec on her due date.  I had a c sec with dd1 (dds 2 and 3 were both vbac births) and it's fine.  Recovery takes a little longer but who cares as long as baby is okay?  You forget about the birth as soon as you lay eyes on them anyway and they will still give baby to you first and you will still be able to cuddle him/her while they're finishing off.  

Katy,  glad to hear the blood letting is going well.  I have a good feeling about your next cycle. 

Dinky, hooray for the magic one!  
Dd1 and dd2 were both day two transfers.  Your little one will be pleased to be tucked up where he's supposed to be. 

Hello everyone else! 

Afm, life is taking more of a rhythm now.  I took all three girls off to a play and learn event this morning then to a play date and then to my mum's for their tea.  Elodie was great - just fed nicely, looked around a bit and slept. She's very laid back and chilled.  I'm sure it's because I'm way more relaxed with her.  Lol it only takes three babies to stop worrying about everything and just enjoy them!  Dd1 has properly come round now and is very bossy, telling me what to do!  She keeps pulling her top up to feed her doll from her 'boots'. She's never seen a baby have a bottle so doesn't realise that there are other ways for them to have milk. She also told a check out lady that Elodie has mummy milk from mummy's boots. The lady looked very confused!

Had A tough week last week.  Dh was working 6am to 10 pm,  dd1 had an ear infection and dd2 had tonsillitis.  Plus a newborn to look after.  Two trips to the gp with all three and very disturbed nights for everyone! 

It's dd2's birthday on Tues so dh is currently making her cake.  We're taking her to a hotel for proper aftetnoon tea at the weekend - she loves to eat so she'll love it. Obviously the rest of us are just going to keep her company. .. we hate cake. .. lol!

Well,  I'd better try and get some sleep.  X


----------



## Dinkyminky

Thank you all for your positive words and thoughts. Your positivity and support helps keep me going.

So, we've a strong one with no fragmentation, equal cell division. We saw our little one on the screen too; not many women get that opportunity if they don't have IVF. Feeling calm and positive. OTD is in 12 days. 

Thinking of you all. 

Lots of love,
DM
xx


----------



## Charmars

Dinky - lots of baby dust for you Hun. Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much, 12 days will fly by now!! Got everything crossed!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congrats dinky that's wonderful    Your emby sounds beautiful xx 

Pixanne Elodie sounds so sweet x. Hope the little pixies are better soon xx 

Pineapple glad your doc is on top of things,  hope your side effects calm down xx. 

Leeanne   hope you feeling OK. At least your section will be planned so you can prepare yourself and as you say baby in arms is the most important thing xx 

Charmars thanks for your kind words x. That's lovely you can feel your little one and glad you enjoying the sunshine xx 

Katy thanks xx. Looking forward to seeing how your next cycle goes! X 

Hope everyone else is doing good x

Went to see my GP this morning she has given me extra strong painkillers incase things happen naturally. Otherwise am booked in for an operation on Monday. Sends me shivers just thinking about it. Told my best pal today and she came over with a big bunch of flowers. Hubby is back to work and I'm signed off. Just been doing housework all day trying to keep my mind off it. The cat hasn't left my side so he's looking after me as usual. 

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - our little fur babies can be so comforting at times like this 🐱 My little kitty always knows when I'm feeling down and becomes super clingy.  How lovely of your friend as well to bring you flowers.  its times like this you realise just how wonderful the people in your life are.  Look after yourself chic. One day at a time xxx

Dinky - congratulations on being PUPO! Sounds like you have a little cracker there.  Wishing you the best of luck and baby dust  

Pixanne - glad to hear things are starting to settle into a routine.  I honestly don't know how you manage Mrs. Wonderwoman.  . Sending speedy get well wishes to the pixies xx


----------



## Chloe889

Sunshine - I'm so sorry to hear your news   this happened to me on my second pregnancy and it was absolutely heartbreaking. To go from being so excited to having such sad news. I tried to wait for things to happen naturally but ended up being medically managed in the end as my body didn't want to let go. My heart goes out to you. You need to grieve. Sending you lots of love xx

Fraff - congratulations!! How are you and little one getting on??

Dinky - good news on your strong embryo, I hope he/she is snuggling away nicely. Praying for that little one  

Leanne - I'm sorry to hear your news but please try not to worry, I can count on two hands the number of friends who has placenta praevia. Half of which moved in time for delivery but those that didn't had successful C Section deliveries.

Pixanne - you sound like you are adopting the mantel of super mum easily!!! Three can't be easy. I'm pleased DD2 is on board  

Charmars - I hope you're enjoying your holiday. Those flutters are just wonderful.

Pineapple - I how you're ok and can get some answers soon. Pregnancy seems to play havoc with things so hopefully it's nothing to worry about.

All ok here, due date was yesterday/ today - depending on whether you take dating scan or IVF date. I am getting Braxton hicks/ pre labour contractions if I go by what hospital midwife said.. Not convinced as not painful but would be wonderful if I've been dilating gently over the last three weeks and this baby just slips out  . Fingers crossed for all happening naturally!!!X


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - how exciting that you get to meet your lo very soon! Fingers crossed for a nice easy birth!! X


----------



## Chloe889

I honestly can't believe it Charmars. We've been on this road for so long and we've almost arrived at our destination!!!! I hope you're loving every minute of your pregnancy. I can't believe how quickly it has gone. Although DH says it feels like a lifetime  he counts us as having been pregnant for 11 months as we started the process of IVF back in October. Enjoy Turkey   xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

So exciting Chloe!  Congratulations,  thinking of you,  can't wait to hear your news xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Lol slips out Chloe!  Wishful thinking!  X


----------



## Dinkyminky

Morning all,

Sunshine, so sorry to hear that there was no different outcome for you. I'm pleased that you've been signed off although I can only imagine it generates more thinking time. Sending you a massive hug.

Pineapple, hope all OK with you and you hear back from GP. Look after yourself. 

Pixanne, superwoman! You'll have to start sharing tips on how you cope especially when the other pixies have been poorly. Glad Elodie is doing ok.

Charmers, what a lovely way to finish the holiday with baby flutters, it must be very reassuring.

Chloe, thinking of you and hope all goes OK. Very exciting to hear that it won't be much longer before you meet your miracle. 

Leanne, how are you? I really feel for you as you've not had an easy time of it. Keep the end goal in sight.

Katy, hope you're doing OK.  Glad to hear you're settled into your new house and treatment is going well for you.  Time will pass quickly and you'll have a little one soon.

AFM... Day 2 in my PUPO bubble... Some twinges but resting and taking it easy as suggested. Loosely working but prone to falling asleep so staying relaxed. DH and I saw a little boy in a pirate costume yesterday on the way to the clinic who was swishing and "arring" with his sword as we drove by.  It was so endearing, that we felt appropriate this time to call our little one a pirate; a true fighter.

Love to all
DM
xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies

Sunshine - hope things happen for you over the weekend, good to hear cat and friends are looking after you  

Pixanne - wow, hope everyone feels better now and that things calm down for you (at least a bit!!). Enjoy afternoon tea - cake, hideous stuff   

Chloe - ooo not long now. Time does seem to go quickly although when you look back and see how much everyone has been through it also seems like ages have gone by! I am still holding out for a stork delivery   but if that doesn't happen, slip out works for me!!! Keep us informed on your progress.

Dinky - congratulations on being pupo with your little pirate!! Have everything crossed for you, keep taking it easy and hope the 2ww goes by speedily    

Katy - love curry - hope you enjoyed yours!! 

Leanne - hope you are doing ok and not stressing too much. Take it easy 

Afm - nothing much to report. I have received an app for a boob scan (or something) on the 24th Aug so that was super quick! It will be a week of appointments as also have my glucose test, midwife app and Dr app to get sign off letter for flying.  Am off to a folk festival tomorrow for a few days (please do sunshine dance for me!!!!) which will be good fun. Staying on my folks' narrow boat so somewhere nice and dry to escape to if we get rained on! Lots of work to do before I can sign off for the week so ttfn ladies, hope you have a great week/end. xxx

xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

I hope everyone is doing ok.

You're in my thoughts Sunshine, I hope you're ok.

I had a quick question. I'm now 4 days over my due date and my mum read something about a greater risk with IVF and going overdue which is concerning me. I can't seem to find any proper info on it. My OB asked if I wanted to be induced at 40 weeks but then didn't give me any real reason as to why other IVF mum's require this..

Does anyone know the reason behind it all?

Sorry for the me post!
Thanks xx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Morning,

Chloe, I've no idea about risks with going overdue. I'm sure your consultant or midwife can help. Or could you call your clinic for their viewpoint?  Hope you're doing ok otherwise. 

Sorry, I need to rant.... Last cycle I developed a Bartholin cyst that turned into an abscess just before EC. My clinic went over and above to help although I had to go to hospital after EC for NHS support whuch was most unhelpful. I'm sure the whole stress compounded the end result. Since my last cycle I've seen a Gynae who can help should it reappear. Yesterday morning I noticed a lump which is bigger this morning. I'm so annoyed with my body and feel let down. I so want my little pirate to grow strong. I've rested since ET on Tuesdsy and still getting twinges so hope it's still snuggling in. My clinic want to check my progesterone levels today and have said they'll also check the cyst. Why do I feel I've lost out again?  I'm trying to think positively for my little pirate but struggling. Anyone suffered from these horrid cysts?

Hope everyone is ok.

DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Aw sorry to hear that Dinky x. I haven't had one before,  doesn't sound too nice, but hopefully shouldn't impact on your little pirate? There seems to be lots of women who have given birth with them. Your body has been through a lot maybe that makes it flare up a bit xx. Can imagine how frustrating it is,  just think it's a long way from your pirate all safe up in your womb and you have a good gynae to help you. Stay strong!  be kind to yourself and keep us posted xxx 

Chloe I have heard of that somewhere, think it was something to do with knowing the exact date for an IVF pregnancy compared to a non ivf one. Not sure if there is any proper reason behind it tho, definitely speak to your OB who offered it to see why. Then you can put your mind at ease. Thinking of you good luck with everything xx. 

Hope all you ladies are doing good xxx. 

No mc for me yet. Booked in for an erpc on Monday if nothing happens over the weekend. I was in the epu yesterday signing the consent forms and got them to scan me again as been having nightmares that the other scans were wrong so needed to be sure before signing for erpc. The consultant was really good about it and spent ages showing me from all angles there was no heartbeat and even used thermal imaging to show me too. Wee coffee bean was cute as ever but I have made peace that the scan is correct so hopefully no more bad dreams. 

Started cramping yesterday and today but no bleeding so far. Bricking it that things will happen naturally over the weekend!  Am well prepared though with delightful things such as incontinence sheets to protect the bed, cocodemol,  multiple hot water bottles and a sterile container to keep little coffee bean safe in. 

After LOTS of pushing from me am shocked to say the NHS has referred me to recurrent miscarriage clinic and also agreed to do genetic testing on our little one before returning him to us. So pleased about that,  it was such a fight to get these things having had 'only' two miscarriages and I normally don't like to rock the boat. 

Sorry for huge post! Thinking of you all my fave ladies. 

Xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Sunshine, you're such a strong woman. I can't imagine what you're going through, yet to have the strength to push and get extra reassurances, further testing and investigations is great to hear. You've a good NHS team to support you. Thinking of you. xx

AFM, I'm waiting to hear back from my Gynae.  The consultant at the clinic did say it could be treated and shouldn't impact little pirate too much. Timing is everthing though.

I've had more twinges this morning and felt a bit nauseous but not reading into; I'm only 3dp2dt. DH and I did a little walk in between rain showers too, so taking it easy and hoping little pirate will settle over weekend. Back in office from Monday if the cyst doesn't get too much bigger. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. 

Love to all
DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks dinky xx 

Glad you and hubby had some nice time together. Everything crossed for you   xxx


----------



## Charmars

Dinky - let us know what your gynae says. Hoping the pirate is getting snuggled in nice and comfy. Will you test early?

Sunshine - thinking of you every day. You seem so strong, so glad you managed to get them to do testing so hoping you get some answers Hun xx

Chloe - I don't know anything about being overdue and IVF, but any news yet?? 

Pineapple - what's a boob test? How was the folk festival?

Pixanne - you really are Wonder Woman! Elodie seems to have fitted into your lovely family very quickly, glad you are getting on so well

Hope everyone else is doing well, can't scan back further 

Afm - back from Turkey! Was great to relax and chill for 2 weeks, not sure how ill cope back at work without all my naps! Had my 2nd 20week scan yesterday. The abdominal measurement is at the very top end of normal so been referred for the glucose test to check for diabetes. Has anyone else come across this? I'm worrying I'm going to have to a baby which is very disapproptionate!! And praying I don't have gestional diabetes. Now we at home and had the scan we are going to start ordering the nursery furniture and pram etc now!


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls, 

Sorry for being a bit AWOL this week - Internet still non existent pretty much and had a week from hell. 

Dinky - sorry to hear about the cyst but try not to worry too much about it. It's great news that doctor says it is treatable without impacting on little pirate. Just think - little pirate will already be a blastocyst now and hopefully snuggling deep in mummy's tummy. Twinges sound good!! Sending lots of baby dust xx

Sunshine - I'm glad that you are gonna be able to get some answers Hun. It's crap that you have to fight to have it done when in my opinion it should be offered straight Away. One miscarriage is too many never mind two!! I hope you are ok and keep you in my thoughts. Xx

Chloe - I have no idea about IVF and being overdue. I don't believe there are any extra risks to baby. As one of the girls just said - maybe it's because our dates are more exact. Your little miracle will be in your arms before you know it. I know some doctors have a preference with delivery dates. I was speaking to my mum about it and she was saying that one of her doctors always delivered by 40 weeks, another was happy to go over by 2 weeks and another liked to induce at 38 weeks. I think it just depends on the doctor and don't think it's a proven medical reason so try not to worry xx

Pineapple - im sure all will be fine with your boob test but it's always best to get checked out. Great that your doctor isn't having you waiting around and worrying. Do keep us updated Hun xx

Charmars - great that your scan went well and you can start getting nursery stuff and prams sorted. Try not to worry about diabetes. In my previous job I used to do the glucose tolerance tests on the pregnant women. In my experience- there were more women who didn't have diabetes to those who did. Doctors like to test to be on the safe side xx

Afm - I've had a week from hell. I had a bleed last Sunday and was told my placenta is low lying completely covering my cervix. We paid for a private scan on Wednesday night and also were able to see our baby in 4d. It was magical. Baby was doing a dance and didn't want to divulge team pink or blue. My mum had flown over to be with me and was there with us. She wanted to know the sex but we didn't. The sonographer was only 80% sure what gender was and mum won't divulge it. Ha. The bad news is, my placenta appears to be well and truly firm on the cervix. I've been told it isn't going anywhere and to expect more bleeds and frequent hospital admissions. My midwife on Wednesday told me to have a hospital bag packed at all times as I may be rushed in for blood transfusions. I've been moved from low to high risk now. She also said I will most probably be admitted to hospital at around 34 weeks to monitor how I am and to make sure I am close to a theatre as again the risk of major haemorrhage is high and also to expect to deliver baby early. I will definately be having a c section but that is the least of my worries at the moment. 

I was back at my GP yesterday to discuss my sick note. She has told me that realistically I will not be back to work before baby is here so has signed me off for another 13 weeks (the max they can do at a time) and told me to come back for another note when it runs out in November. I'm gutted as I miss work but I'm starting to admit defeat knowing I'm not well enough and realising the seriousness of the situation. I'm still poorly with the sickness on top of this. I'm sure if I was a horse they would shoot me! Haha. 

Sorry for the me post - I'm just so terrified and feel comfort in sharing how I feel as opposed to bottling it up. I'm scared for myself but mostly my baby. You would think having all the troubles us ladies have conceiving, we would be blessed with perfect pregnancies in the long run. I seem to have hit every hurdle along the way. 

Ending on a more positive note - Something that did make me laugh recently was discussing baby names before the scan with hubby And my mum. She loves the name poppy but my husband doesn't like it. He then says to her, but what if it's a boy, we couldn't call him poppy anyway- my mums response with comical timing was.... "Well you could always call him Popeye". It made me chuckle. So my baby bump is now being referred to as Popeye 😂

Well I best go now girls, sending lots of love to you all. Take care and speak soon. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Oh, Leanne, you're really having a tough time with it. Whilst frustrating that you can't go back to work it's best to be careful for both you and baby. I bet seeing a 4d scan was amazing. 

Charmers, glad you had a great holiday. With all the wriggling, baby must have grown lots. Hope the checks go OK. it must be so exciting to finally start considering nursery furniture and prams. 

Sunshine, thinking of you. Hoping you're OK.  You're strength is amazing and your coffee bean would be so proud for all you're doing. 

AFM, my progesterone level was 853 yesterday (no idea what measuring unit that is) but seen as good and told to stay with the pessaries and gestone injections. Twinges on the side have subsided a bit today. I'm trying so hard not to symptom watch but failing miserably. Cyst is uncomfortable today, and I'm to update my Gynae on Monday. 

Hope everyone else is OK and has a lovely weekend.

Love and hugs,
DM
xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x

Dinky the progesterone sounds good    sorry you're feeling uncomfortable big hugs to you   xxx 

Leeanne that is tough mrs   xx. Glad you will be closely monitored and you're getting signed off, although it might be boring you can look after little popeye    scan sounded amazing!!!  

Charmars welcome back xx. Your baby sounds very cute maybe it will be a long one. My sister in law had a baby in June and he was very long... Adorable!  X. Hope everything goes OK with diabetes testing x 

I'm hiding out in bed today hoping I can make it to Monday. Cramps are back and pink when I wipe today. Really want to make it to Monday so little coffee bean can be tested. Still can if I miscarry in the house as long as I can capture the baby in sterilised container and get it to hospital. Sorry for the tmi sounds a bit gruesome I know but that's the reality of a mc at this stage.  

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Am mid feed and Elodie is lying on my typing arm so this will be brief! 

Charmers,  I've had gd twice and it was suspected I had it with dd1 too. It's fine hon - you just have to watch your sugar and carb intake and may need a little medication. No biggy. You'd have extra scans and you'd test your blood sugar four times a day x and you'd harvest colostrum from 35 w.  You can still have a natural birth (I had two vbacs even) and baby's sugars would be checked in the first 24 hours.  It really is no big deal so don't worry.  Feel free to pm me any questions. 

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Evening ladies x 

Pixanne impressive typing with Elodie in your arms!  I currently have a drip in my right arm so understand the difficulties of left hand texting!  

Sorry if this is a bit tmi just skip on by. I started to bleed today after two days of cramping with no bleeding. Almost immediately I felt extreme hot and cold flushes and went to my husband and asked him to hold me as I felt faint. I passed out and he laid me on the ground and called 999. The ambulance crew carried me down five flights of stairs to the ambulance where I threw up (sorry!)  My blood pressure was low and I was white and shaky. 

At hospital two hours later I passed a lot of blood,  and what I think was our baby and maybe placenta. As this happened in hospital they were able to save everything for testing. 

Now five hours later there is no blood or pain in any large amount. Could it be possible that everything has passed?  The consultant examined my cervix which has closed again. Being kept in overnight and will get an ultrasound in morning to see if anything remains. If so can wait and see or have the op on Monday as was planned. 

I have to say in a strange way I'm proud of my body for doing this. I wanted erpc as have always had a fear of childbirth. Was terrified to go into a mini labour which I had heard this would be like. Am amazed at what came out of my body with no assistance and it has been a wee bit healing that I have more faith in my body. Sometimes I think it's easy for us ivf / mc ladies to be hard on our bodies but tonight I am proud of mine. 

Goodnight and thanks for being a place where I can tell my story xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pixanne - thanks for the reassurance, and thanks for replying one handedly!

Sunshine - how are you feeling this morning? Glad you have been able to look at this in a positive light and I hope that it helps with you healing mentally and physically. When will you get the results of the tests they will do on your baby? I hope that you don't need any further intervention and that you don't get any more bleeding xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Wow Sunshine, hope you've managed to get some rest and your blood levels etc are getting back to normal. It must have been so frightening for both you and DH. I hope you're OK. You've been so strong and I can sense that this has brought you some peace. 

Let us know how things are after your scan today. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.  What a terrible ordeal you're going through.  Hope that everything has passed now and you are feeling a bit better.  It's good that the doctors can now do some genetic testing.  Sending big hugs   Xxx

Leanne - what a horrible time you're having too.  Sounds like you have a good GP there.  As horrible as it must be at least the hospital are now keeping a close eye on you.  Hope the sickness subsides soon. Love the 'popeye' name   xxx

Dinky - fingers crossed for you hun.  When's your otd? Are you going to test early? Xxx

Charmers - glad you had a nice holiday.  Sorry to hear about your diabetes scare. I hope it turns out to be a false alarm. Xxx

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Afm another venesection complete and my ferritin level is plummeting. It's now at 441.  At this rate will only need a few more before will be in maintenance.  Wasn't expecting it to be this quick.  We are still planning to wait till the spring so that we can have a nice holiday in March.  Also we will need to move clinics and DPs supply so I imagine that will take some time anyway.  Love to all xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies

Katy - Wow, so pleased to hear things are going well with your treatment, hope it continues that way. Waiting until spring still sounds like a good plan, you can sort out new clinic etc, enjoy Christmas and fully recharge your batteries and have a fab holiday, ready to start again when the sun is out again   Do keep us updated on your treatment.

Dinky - Hope your gynae update goes ok today and good to hear little pirate is tucked up safe and sound. Sounds like your progesterone levels are all good, hope the jabs are as ok as they can be! You are now well into your 2ww, keep relaxed   

Leanne - sorry to hear things are not going well for you. Hope the 4d scan helped with knowing Popeye is doing ok though. How on earth will your mum keep quiet about the gender over the months?!! I know easier said than done but try to focus on end goal of lovely little baby and take each day as it comes.  

Charmars - welcome home, i cant believe you have been gone 2 weeks!! great to hear you had a relaxing time. I am having the glucose test too in a few weeks as one of my grandmas had type 1 diabetes. I am fond of my food but the list of stuff i have to eat for at least 3 days before the test is enormous! As the other ladies have said, don't worry about baby size and diabetes etc, it seems like lots of people have the test done and if you do have it it can be managed. Re. boob test, i had some blood coming out of my right boob so Dr referred me for breast check to make sure it isnt anything sinister. 

Sunshine - Sorry to hear it has all been traumatic, hope you are feeling better today. Sounds like it has all happened naturally, with mine the pain etc was all over quite quickly once the main stuff passed. So pleased that you are getting support re. investigations, I hope you get the answers you are looking for. Take it easy and rest up.  

Pixanne - Awww, hope all is going well, very impressive typing and feeding, expert multi-tasking there  

Chloe - hope you are getting on ok with your wait. I don't know about the ivf and overdue situation but both my sister and sister in law were allowed to go over 2 weeks overdue and both babies were enormous so perhaps avoid going over too much if you can? (sorry, that isn't very science-based advice but thought i would offer it up!!). 

Afm - Festival was great although the rain was hideous on Thursday and Friday which was a shame. So pleased we were staying on a boat and not camping! It was a chill out in camping chairs affair which was great as I wouldn't have been up for standing too much. Heartburn has been pretty bad and it has been making me throw up which is grim and takes me back a few months! Just trying to eat small quantities of food at a time. Lots of appointments next week - between the apps and aqua etc it feels like work is getting in the way   !!! 

Hope the sun is shining wherever you are...
xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Just a quick update. Had an operation to remove abscess which cyst had turned into this afternoon. Hopefully my little pirate is still ok but relieved I'm no longer in pain. Was a struggle to sit and stand. Have blood test on Friday at clinic although OTD is Saturday. 

Pineapple, massive update... Well done you! Glad you had a good weekend although had quite a bit of rain. Hope boob test goes OK. Thinking of you. 

Chloe, hope you're doing OK. 

Sunshine, hope you're resting up and taking it easy. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok.

Love to all
DM
xx


----------



## Chloe889

Sunshine - how are you doing now? You've been through such a lot but brilliant that you were in hospital and your baby and placenta can be tested. Sending you lots of love. It's so rough. I actually fear how painful I found my miscarriage as at 10 weeks it was terribly painful so I wonder how an 8 pound baby is supposed to come out! I think it's completely different though as it's such a sad time. I'm telling myself that our bodies are made for childbirth and to trust that I can do this!

Dinky - hope you're doing ok? I'm pleased you have your abscess removed and hope your little pirate is doing well. When do you get to test?

Katy - great news re your treatment, it sounds like everything is going in the right direction.

Pineapple - good luck with your boob. It's amazing what this pregnancy business does to your body. I've grown several weird mole things in the last couple of months and skin tags?! I'm going to see how they go after I've given birth. 

Leanne - how are you doing now? I don't think I could keep quiet if I was your mum!!!

Charmars - any news ok your diabetes test? I've been ticking myself off as I'm a big sugar fiend. I really hope it hasn't affected my baby. He has a slightly higher than average belly size but when I asked the obstetrician he wasn't concerned about it. 

I was sent to the hosp on Friday from my midwife appointment as my blood pressure was high. After monitoring there they confirmed all was fine and they carried out the sweep. It was probably the panic of the sweep that caused my bp to rise! No sign of any real action aside from losing my mucus plug.. I asked about the induction/ worry for going overdue and a very high up obstetrician said there was no extra concern for IVF baby compared to natural. There are concerns with complications from induction (stress on baby etc) so I would prefer all to happen naturally. I think!! People keep giving me their opinions so I'm constantly changing my mind.. My IVF predicted date was 12th August so I'm trying to remember that.. Whilst the first NHS scan dated me at 10th August. 

Hope everyone else is Ok xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Chloe am getting there just very tired today and feeling empty with our little one gone x. I think you are so right about your body being equipped for this naturally... And it's completely different as this time you will have an incredible baby to focus on to get you through any pain x. And some proper drugs! Glad you have spoken to a top doctor who is fine with your questions about dates. Not long now til your beautiful summer baby arrives   xxx 

Dinky fantastic to hear the pain is gone.   Thinking of you xx 

Pineapple festival sounded fab,  especially staying on a boat instead of a mucky tent! Glad you had fun x

Katy fantastic news about your blood, incredible progress. Keep up the good work   xx

Hi to everyone else hope you are good x 

I got home yesterday afternoon after the scan. I still have a 1cm piece of 'retained products' which is either placenta or lining. Been given antibiotics and getting scanned a week today to see if it will pass naturally. Really hope it will soon as we want to start TTC again as soon as possible and I've heard this can cause problems with conception / infection of womb etc. Has anyone had this and managed to pass it naturally?  How did you do it?  

Missing our wee bubba lots now he's not in mum's tummy anymore x. 

Night ladies x


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - big hugs hun   cant imagine how you must be feeling now your little one is no longer with you. I dont know anything about 'retained products' so cant help you there. Hope everything passes quickley so you can start again once you are ready. You alwats sound very positive in your posts but I am sure you feel the opposite. Hope you and your DH are looking after each other. xx

Chloe - any thing progressed since the sweep? Go for a long walk, heard it can help! I keep checking on here to see if there is any news! Hopefully not too much longer now! I dont have the diabetes test till a week tomorrow so will hear back after then. 

Dinky - glad the absess has been removed and you are no longer in pain. I am sure the little pirate didnt even notice and is snuggling in nicely! Are you not tempted to test early?

Pineapple - hope the boob results come back ok hun, when will you hear back? Sounds like you had fun at the festival despite the weather! Hope the heartburn isnt causing you too much grief!

katy - great the treatment is working so quickley. Sounds like by next year you will be in a great place mentally and physically to start the treatment again.

Hope shadow and pixanne are both doing well with their new arrivals!!

AFM - well we bit the bullet and have started to buy things now I am 22 weeks. we have ordered the travel system, went for the icandy which I am over the moon about, really wanted it and wasnt sure DH would like the cost but he loved it too!! He has also found a great deal on a mamas and papas 3 piece nursery set and our lovely in laws are treating us to that! Will start painting the nursery this weekend too. The builder started yesterday on our extension as well, so in about 10 weeks I should be the proud owner of a nice big new kitchen with dining area! Off to the hospital at 3.15 to the ante natal thyroid clininc, had a over actiove thyroid a few years ago so they are keeping an eye on things.


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Sorry for being a wok for so long, we've had a fair few issues to contend with. Callie's tongue tie procedure worked well but we still couldn't get to grips with breastvest feeding so after lots of pain and guilt bottle feeding is going very well, altho we had colic issues which were helpfully eased by cow and gate comfort milk. We've just got back from a glorious 2 wk holiday in Germany with family in the caravan - 40 degree heat and Callie just slept! We are so lucky now we're sorted and in a routine. Family love her, her 2 sisters just adore her and got stuck in with feeding and playing etc. She's now  staggering 11 lb 2 ozs,  and just so adorable. My back is still in a mess so have got a physio app in September, and my ankles are still not settled so hoping the Dr can do something about that to stop me ending like this permanently like my mum. Now planning the christening on 6th sept but so stuck with God parents! 

Sunshine I am soooo sorry hunny, I really hope you get some answers from the tests. Big big hugs xxx

Leanne, my friend and a neighbourse daughter were the same and both avoided being admitted in the end so hopefully they'll get you sorted - I hope work are being ok with you.  I didn't want a c section either but it's actually not that bad and its a very relaxed process when planned and you can generally pick your own music. I hope you are being well looked after at home!

Fraff congratulations sweetie - I hope your complications weren't too serious and you are having fun with your miracle xx

Dinky milky how is the 25wks going,  must be nearing the end now hun glad the cyst is sorted. Fingers crossed for you xx

Charmers, buying  baby stuff is never ending!  But so much fun, I have loads to sell now having changed feeding, maternity stuff and new born clothes already! 

Katy I'm so pleased to hear your responding so well to your treatment! Keep up the good work xx

Chloe, how is it all going? Hope your ok and progressing well with your miracle!

Pineapple - hope your boobscan goes ok. I went thru about 5 or 6 big bottles of gaviscon  but got them on prescription in the end! Hope it settles, maybe your baby will have lots of hair too!

Pixanne, your little pixie mirroring your feeding made me giggle! Glad all is well x

I hope to be able to keep up again now I'm home and into a routine! Hope I haven't missed anyone out

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Shadow - lovely to hear from you. Sounds like you and Callie are doing really well and to get a holiday in so early on - how impressive!!! How old is she now? I take it you have healed well from your C Section? Sorry to hear about your back and your ankles though. 

Sunshine - it sounds as if you will pass naturally if you have done so far but if not they will be able to make sure they remove everything in the D&C. I hope it all goes ok for you.

Charmers - I loved the I candy. We were so close to getting that but went for the Jane as we do a lot of field walking with the horse and dog. 

I had the second sweep. I was contracting at the time the midwife was 'in there' and she said she was confident baby would be coming tonight. I wish!!! I'm not overly convinced as the contractions don't feel any stronger than those that started 3 weeks ago? I have an induction booked for Saturday if things don't happen. I think me not feeling so well since yesterday afternoon also comvinced the midwife that this was all happening for me. I've had a throbbing head and tummy has been off.

I'm going to try to get some rest in incase all kicks off!!! 

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies

Chloe - hope you are doing ok this morning. Will keep an eye out for news from you!!!

Shadow - very impressive you managed holiday! Good to hear things settling down for you. Enjoy christening planning, all very exciting!

Charmars - nice work with the buggy! Once you get started with buying I think you relax into it more. V exciting about your kitchen, lots to keep you busy. Hope your thyroid app goes ok. 

Sunshine - sending you big hugs. Hope you are feeling physically a bit better better, I know everything else will take time. I had leftover stuff after mc and it cleared without pain on its own. Hospital will make sure everything is all gone for you, mine checked two weeks later. 

Dinky - glad you are being looked after, not long to go now. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Afm - I am in hospital. This morning I found I was bleeding. Total panic, thought it was all ending. Have been admitted for 24 hours monitoring and been given steroids in case baby decides to arrive, I've told bump to stay where they are until November tho!! I was supposed to book tour of mat ward but this wasn't quite what I had in mind! DH gone home to get me some things. Made me realise we aren't remotely organised so will get bags packed this week when back home.


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies getting the hang of this breast feeding thing Ella has took to it really well.  She is doing so well it is like having a little angel sent to us. I'm still so very sore down below also the SPD hasn't completely gone but not needing support or crutches thankfully. I absolutely loved giving birth and would do it all again tomorrow my midwife was awesome she got us both to put our hands on Ella's head when she was crowning and feel her all the way out I cry every time I think about it it was so beautiful can't believe it actually happened.  Can't believe my baby girl is 2 weeks old tomorrow.  The 11 years if heartache now all worth it she was definitely worth the wait.  I hope and pray you all get to do this.  Finally I'm a mummy I just feel like it was what I was born to do. 

Pineapple sounds like the festival was a good chill out.  Everyone is surprised I didn't have heartburn as Ella Jayne has so much hair so I've dispelled that old wives tale.  Hope it eases up soon xx

Katy 81 sounds like a good plan holding off till spring it gives you chance to physically and mentally prepare.  We did a similar thing before our treatment and had a wonderful holiday in Italy before just to wind down mentally.  Good luck I'll be keeping an eye on you xx

Hey Sunshine I'm so sorry this has happened after everything you've been through I've sat sobbing for you it's heartbreaking and I don't even know you but feel like I do cause we've all been on this journey together.  I pray that your miracle all come.  Thinking of you big hugs xxxx

Sorry ladies I've got loads to go through so will do personals later big hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Pineapple, oh no, I hope you're OK. Glad you're being monitored.  It must be so scary.  Thinking of you. xxx

Chloe, hope you're OK and the second sweep has helped move things along for you. xx

Sunshine, understandable that you'll be tired. Your body's gone through so much. Take it easy. Hope things pass naturally for you. xxx

Charmers, exciting times to start looking at nursery items. Have fun with it. 

Shadow, great to hear from you.  Sounds like everything is fitting into place.

Fraf, lovely to hear your progress with Ella. I think for all of us who have to go on this journey the end result is a true miracle.

AFM, taking things easy since Monday's op but relieved no longer in pain. Still hoping our little pirate is safe. I had some AF-like cramps yesterday which did worry me.  I've not encountered that previously but with everthing that's gone in with the abscess removal, I hope it won't bring on my cycle earlier than OTD. Hoping that it's actually a good sign but will hold out to Friday's blood test at my clinic which classes OTD as 12 days from EC.

Hoping everyone else is ok.

DM
xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi everyone, here I am back on the radar checking in on you all 

I haven't had chance to catch up on all of the thread as yet but *sunshine and clouds * I have seen your devastating news hun and I am truly so sorry. Thinking about you and wishing you lot's of strength and hugs to get you through this terrible time  xx

*Pineapple* I hope you are ok hun and things have settled down now. Glad you are being monitored, take it easy xx

Catch up with some more personals soon, hope you are all ok xx

AFM. Well, we finally have some answers to our infertility issue and recurrent miscarriage and implantation failure. DH is showing positive for Heterozygous gene mutation which we are still researching but CARE believe this to be the cause - or one of them, we have one more test for NK cell which could also be a factor.

The clinic have said that I will need Clexane injections during my next IVF cycle and any subsequent pregnancy which I know will help aid implantation and prevent miscarriage but does anybody have any idea how they can prevent abnormalities in the embryo that are caused by this gene mutation?

We are also worried about ttc naturally in the meantime in case by some miracle I do become pregnant and we will have no idea if there are any abnormalities with the foetus.

I have read a lot about women who have tested positive for this mutation but not any men. Has anyone had or read anything similar?
Also interested to know if there is anything we should be doing ourselves by way of supplements etc. I have asked the clinic all of these questions but yet to receive a response.. It's probably taking them some time to get through my list of questions! lol

Relieved to finally know there is an answer and a solution albeit a bloody expensive one!! 

xx


----------



## pineapple14

Morning ladies

Bridget - Lovely to hear from you and sounds like you are making progress with your investigations  I'm afraid that I can't help with the gene mutation, might be worth posting the question on the male factor forum? I did however have Clexane injections for both cycles. Hope you get some answers from your clinic asap. 

Dinky - is today blood test day? Have everything crossed for you   

Fraf - so pleased to hear everything is going well for you, sounds like you had a great birthing experience!! Hope your pains and SPD calm down v quickly so you can fully focus on enjoying every moment with Ella. Let us know how things are going  

Afm - thanks for the well wishes. I came out of hospital yesterday and have been told to stop exercise stuff until everything clears up. Am feeling tired and a bit poked about but so good to be back home.  I think DH and i are just a bit in shock really, I know bleeding is v common at this stage but things had been going so well and i was feeling good that its just shaken us a bit. Unfortunately i now also appear to definitely have a haemorrhoid/s   Didn't want to go to gp today for more prodding so going to speak to midwife about it Thursday next week, am not really in pain and it shouldn't hurt bump (i don't think) so will just rest up for now. The last couple of days seems to have set off my backache (long term issue) as well which i have avoided so far. Anyway, i think after a few days we will all settle down again and get back to enjoying pregnancy - fingers crossed  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend whatever you are up to.
xxx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Hi,

Pineapple, good to hear your back home. Hope you take things easy.

Had my blood test today which is 10dp2dt and seen as early even though clinic suggested it. It was a negative. I'm going back in on Monday for another blood test to be 100% sure based on general bloatedness and breast tenderness which I've not had on previous cycles. I know my chances are really slim for it to change. I'm facing up to the reality that for now there's nothing more we can do (funds depleted) and my body needs to heal from Monday's operation.

Wishing you all the best.
DM
xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi dinky - keeping everything crossed for your retest on Monday. As you say, it was an early test today and one or two days could make all the difference. Hope you have lovely plans for the weekend.      xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi Dinky ... even on test day 10dp5dt my line was sooo ridiculously faint it was barely there so don't resign yourself just yet!

Pineapple glad your home, understand about feeling poked and prodded I was the same with ohss when I was in. Rest up and listen to docs advice! I've had 6wks of clexane post birth as well as 2lots during pregnancy - ivf and c section outs you in the higher risk category which is rubbish and sooo glad they're over!

Itsonlybridget hey hun good to hear from you! I can't help with the gene thingy but I'm sure it's better knowing what's going on rather than not knowing. Someone medical must be able to help you! 

Fraff glad your feeling better hun and enjoying your gorgeous bundle! Hope your spd continues to improve x

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend xx


----------



## Dinkyminky

Just to say my journey for now has come to an end. A further negative blood test confirmed today. 

I wish you all the very best with your journeys. Thank you for all you support and kind words. It means so much to have been able to talk with those in a similar situation and understand the emotional roller coaster that is IVF. 

Love and hugs to you all
DM
xxx


----------



## Charmars

Dinky - I am so sorry to read that, I am just gutted for you that your IVF jouney has ended. I hope that whatever path you take now works out for you. I know it will hard coming on here now but remember we are here for you hun.   

Pineapple - hope you rested up over the weekend and are feeling better today

Fraf - glad everything is going well with Ella, she sounds like a little angel.

Chloe - any news yet?

Itsonlybridget - we chat anyway so just saying hi!!

Shadow - good luck planning the christening!

AFM - went to my thyroid ante natal appt and have been booked in extra growth scans, I had graves disease along side my thyroid issue and seems it can cause issues with the baby? I have never heard this, she said I could end up with a small baby. When I told her I had been referred for tests for diabetes as the baby is measuring big she took a 1 sec glance at my notes and declared that the baby wasnt big at all! Even I can see from the charts that it is. She was so doom and gloom!! 
We have also ran into issues with the extension, adding upto £6k (eek) onto the cost and 6 weeeks on to the completion date! Which means baby could born and bought home to a building site. But what can you do hey, no use worrying about it!


----------



## Charmars

sorry Sunshine - forgot to ask how you are coping as well hun xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

Dinky, I'm so sorry. There are no words to make this better. I'm sending you hugs.

Charmers, we had builders in when I had dd1. Not what you need when you're trying to get to grips with feeding and just want to wander around with your boobs hanging out! I'm sure it'll all be fine.

Fraf, glad you're enjoying baby Ella.

Sunshine, how are you feeling? Been thinking of you.

Pineapple, I hope you've got your feet firmly up!

Shadow, there is only one wrong way to feed a baby: not to feed it! Don't feel bad about breast not working out. Just enjoy that beautiful bub.

Come on Chloe!!!

Hi Bridget, nice to see you!

Afm, I can't believe the holidays are nearly over. Elodie will be six weeks on Saturday. It's flown by. We're off on a short break for the back holiday and then it's dentist appointments and shoes and back to preschool! I'm the Secretary (voluntary - it's a not for profit community preschool) so I'll be squeezing in staying on top of that and my parish councillor work and juggling my three pixies. Busy busy!

I'm just climbing into bed new with the bundle.She's all fuzzy haired after her bath and, fast asleep. Yummy! Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

I'm so sorry Dinky. Give your self some time to heal. i hope you eventually find happiness in whatever you choose to do. Xxx

Pineapple - hope you're ok, that must have been awful for you xx

Bridget - welcome back Hun. Glad you've found some answers to your fertility issues. I'm interested - do you know what the gene mutation is called they have discovered? Does heterozygous mean he has one copy of the mutated gene? In terms of your question I'm not 100% but would they analyse the embryos and select the healthy ones? Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Still got internet connection issues so will try as many personals as possible before it kicks me off. 

Dinky minky - I was hoping and praying when I logged on that it was good news for you. I am truly sorry that it hasn't worked out but please don't give up and think it is the end. One door may close but another will open when you least expect it. Take some time to "grieve" and consider what happens next. I truly hope you get the happiness you so much deserve. It's going to be hard but remember we are always going to be here for you, in good times and in bad.  Sending big hugs xx

Pineapple - how are you doing Hun? It's such a shock when things are going well, then something like a bleed comes to shatter things. I can truly sympathise with how you must be feeling and the worry. Thinking of you xx 

Bridget - lovely to hear from you Hun. Really sorry I don't have the answers to your questions but Katie raises a valid point. Surely in the times of "designer" babies when they check the sex of the baby... Surely they can check the embryos for chromosome abnormalities when fertilised and select the healthy ones? Goodluck in your journey again xx

Katie - how you doing Hun? Your venesection results sound promising. Have you had any more lately? Sounds like you are in the right place mentally planning holidays etc etc. The wee break from the IVF treatment will be a good thing for your body. Combine that with a destress Caribbean holiday, decreased toxic iron levels and I think you could well be onto a winner xx

Charmars - boohoo to the building works taking longer but you will get through it and baby won't know the difference. Hospitals can be so frustrating at times being told one thing and then another. When is your next scan? Least they are monitoring you closely and you get to see baby more!! Xx

Chloe - any news Hun? All has gone quiet and wondered how you were getting on xx

Sunshine - how you doing Hun? Thinking of you xx

To all the yummy mummies - hope you and your little bundles of joy are doing well. Xx

AFM - still taking each day as it comes and each toilet trip I dread incase I'm bleeding again. I know it's only a matter of time, but I hope it's at a stage where my baby would survive if it was forced to be delivered. The sickness is still here although I did have two days of feeling really good. It meant I could go for a walk on the beach and along the river, even managed a BBQ with guests. However it was too good to be true as at the end of the second day I started to go downhill. Too much too soon I reckon so must take it easy. I've got a modwife appointment tomoro to transfer to a new hospital trust owing to moving house and my previous Midwife saying I needed to be registered closer to home in cases of emergencies esp now I'm a high risk patient. 
Me and hubby are flying back to n.ireland at the weekend for a few days to stay with my parents and catch up with my other family. I'm nervous about being away from home incase something happens but my mum is a nurse so I'm sure she can take care of me and there are plenty of hospitals back there. Fingers crossed it won't be needed. 

Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies

Dinky - So sorry to see your news. Sending you massive hugs    . Please remember we are here for you if you want to chat and I hope after some time you find new steps forward. xxx

Charmars - its so annoying when people give you conflicting opinions about what is going on! Hope you are feeling well though. Bummer about your extension but as you say, you will deal with it as it happens (still very exciting you are having it done!) - we have a very busy group of house buying/altering ladies here!!!

Pixanne - Cant believe its been 6 weeks already! great to hear things are going well, don't burn yourself out with too much going on!! 

Katy - hope things are continuing to progress with your treatment and that you are filling the summer with fun stuff.

sunshine - hope you are doing ok?

shadow - hope things are going well for you, is time flying by?

Bridget - any useful responses from your clinic yet?

Leanne - You must take it easy! The sickness will probably be there on and off for a bit before it settles down so don't overdo it when you have a good day   And take it easy with travelling about, its more exhausting than you realise. But pleased you are feeling physically better even though the worry is still there. Hope your midwife app went well and enjoy your trip home. 

Afm - I had my boob tests on monday - quite a sobering experience. they have taken a sample of the liquid but found no blockages or lumps so fingers crossed all is well (will find out results next week). Also had glucose test yesterday which was fine apart from being sick because I couldnt take any gaviscon and the heartburn is horrendous at the moment. Midwife appointment today - going to talk to her about restarting aqua etc as really miss it but quite scared about a. getting in the pool in case bleed starts again! and b. causing problems by doing the exercise. Also hormones seem to have kicked in so i am up and down like a yo yo. Big family gathering this weekend so hopefully that will shake me out of my current fug! On the positive side bump is moving about lots and seems to have hiccups regularly!
love to you all x


----------



## pineapple14

mini update from me - they think i have gest diabetes. bit gutted as it means more tests and may mean i cant go to the birthing centre - fingers crossed it was a random incorrect reading or they can sort it with changes in diet   Iron levels also dropped a lot so need to add supplement. And midwife wants me to move off drinking gaviscon onto a tablet so will go for GP app next week to get that and a few other bits sorted. End of update! x


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello lovelies, thank you all for your lovely messages, it's great to hear from you all and see how you are getting on ... and *Charmars* Hi right back at you  xx

Well our consultants secretary has been on holiday this week hence my questions have gone unanswered. Consultant clearly too busy to respond herself, so I shall be chasing on Tuesday. In fairness they are usually very quick to respond with helpful advise and information. I think we are just a little anxious with suddenly being given an answer to our infertility after 12 long years and we really want to know as much about it as possible.

Well this weekend will keep our minds occupied with packing the rest of the kitchen cupboards away ready to be ripped out and the new floor to finally go down! The nice bit starts then with all the new stuff slowly going in and being fitted. We also have a Sausage and Cider event in the village so it would be rude not to partake!!

Wishing you all a wonderful bank holiday weekend with lots of sunshine, have fun whatever you are doing xx


----------



## Pixanne

Pineapple, I'm an old hand with gd and you really needn't worry. It has its up side - weight loss so you don't have baby weight to shift!

Please don't get hung up on the birth. You get pregnant to have a baby not a birth. Xx


----------



## fraf77

Hi just popping on to say how sorry I am Dinky Minky give yourself lots of time to heal thinking if you and sending big hugs xxxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies - hope you had a good bank holiday.

Pixanne - thanks, you are right about not worrying about the birth. Hope all is well with you and your girls.

Had a good app with GP today and sorted some stuff out, she also said get started with my aqua and pilates again as highly unlikely to be the cause of my bleed so that has given me more confidence and i have booked myself on a class tomorrow   Boob results came back and while nothing life threatening, there was blood in the sample so going for follow up app with a consultant - hopefully they will either say not to worry its just pregnancy stuff (fingers crossed) or they will want to do more tests. Not worrying about it though, worst case scenario has been ruled out (very relieved).

Bridget - hope the cider and sausage event was tasty!! When is your new kitchen going in?

Fraff - hope you are getting on ok?

Ladies, I hope everyone is getting on ok at their different stages. 

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Just quickly popped on to see if any news from Chloe, let us know Hun when you can if there's any news!!

I'll be back later to do personals!!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello everyone

*Dinkyminky* I'm so sorry to hear your news hun, I am thinking of you and sending you hugs 

*Leanne* Hope you are feeling ok and enjoyed your time with your family. Take it easy hun

* Pineapple* The sausage and cider festival was brilliant from what I can remember lol it was nice to relax and unwind a little.. when the wasps weren't trying to drink my cider and fly in my face that is!! Glad you are all sorted with your tests and can relax a little more now 

AFM. Well the consultant finally came back to us after a week and it turns out she had fallen down the stairs and broken her toes so she had been off sick! Ouch!!

She has explained that DH's gene mutation is a fairly mild one as mutations go and that although it is the cause of our recurrent implantation failure and miscarriage, it would not cause any serious issues with the foetus such as Downs, brain damage, spina bifida etc. The worst it can cause is a small baby, but they would monitor me closely throughout and the Clexane injections I will need would help with growth and development as well as prevent miscarriage. So that's all fairly positive. She said there is no reason we cannot continue to try naturally between treatment but to contact them if by some miracle I get a natural BFP and they will start me on Clexane straight away.
So just the finances to sort now! We have been provisionally accepted for the extra we want to take out on our mortgage so its just paperwork etc now and waiting for the money to come through. As soon as that's in the bank, we shall book my Level 2 tests is basically the Natural Killer Cell test and as far as I am aware that is the final test! That takes 10 days for the results then the clinic can put an IVF package together for us based on our needs and off we go on our 2nd cycle !

Feeling quite optimistic now that we know what is causing the problem, and it seems to be something the clinic have come across before so we are not so unusual, other than the time it has taken to find out and the wasted NHS IVF cycle last year with our previous clinic which we now know was never going to work!

*Katy81* Yes it is 1 copy of the mutated gene that DH has but I don't know much more than that really. I do know that being heterzygous (which DH is) is better than being homozygous as it's less complex and more easily treated. The consultant said it is a very new test and discovery so they don't know much more themselves as it is still being developed. However the stuff I read up on the internet seems to be linked with the MTHFR gene mutation which is an entirely different thing. She also said its not something that will affect DH health which we were also concerned about. At least they can so something about it albeit more injections for me! haha 

The kitchen is still slow going but, the we finally got the rest of the old stuff out and skipped over the bank holiday and the new floor is down, so we are plastered and painted and ready for the new units to start being built. It is strange having a completely empty kitchen and we are currently surviving on a microwave and washing up in the bath! lol

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - really glad you are moving forward Hun! I look forward to sharing your next cycle with you! Hope the new kitchen is coming long nicely!

Pineapple - glad the boob results rule anything too scary out, have you found out anymore yet? Hope you've not had another bleed and that the exercise is going well! Have you heard if you have gd yet? I've got the tolerance test on Tuesday for it

Leanne - how are you Hun? Anymore good days? Are you still being sick? Hope you are settling in to your new home as well as you can

Pixanne - you really are Wonder Woman! How you fit everything in with a new born and 2 other kids is beyond me! Hope Elodie is still being an angel xx


Shadow - hope the christening goes well this weekend and that you are getting into more of routine with callie

Dinky - how are you doing Hun, been thinking of you

Chloe - any news?? Hope you are ok and are just too busy with a new born to make it on!

Fraff - hope you are Ella are doing well Hun xx

Afm - my GD tolerance test was cancelled so back on Tuesday for that, started with acid reflux as well this week. Can now see the baby kicking on the outside, love watching my tummy move. Our extension remains a nightmare, costing us an extra £6k so far and counting, not ideal when we have the baby on the way, but lucky we have savings. Hopefully sorting my new car this weekend, nothing special but I have a mini now and not ideal for the baby, so just upgrading to a sensible 5 door!


----------



## pineapple14

Bridget - So pleased you have been given more information, thats really great. Hope the kitchen is going well (i love the washing up in bath thing!) and wish you lots of luck and   for your next cycle, keep us up to date on your timings.

Charmars - Did you find a new car at the weekend? V exciting, what have you gone for? Hope your GD test goes well. My level came back v high so i am now on restricted diet and and 4 times a day glucose monitoring (where you prick your finger). It was a struggle over weekend as i was on a lovely spa weekend with my friend but bought some appropriate food stuffs this morning so i have stuff to eat. Biggest issue is getting enough protein and vits etc because i'm veggie and the diet restricts lots of the foods I would normally have in place of meat and fish. Spoke to Dr this morning and she said to up my quantities because i need to keep up balanced diet so will see if i can maintain glucose levels even if I eat more starch than they allow. Have review at diabetic clinic on Friday and then will see what next steps are. Re. boob, have follow up app in a couple of weeks to discuss next steps if any. How are you feeling? Enjoying 2nd trimester? Hope so! 

Afm, we have decided to cancel our trip to France   Absolutely gutted to miss our friends wedding and the adventure and sun but we are both nervous about what if something happens while we are there. We wont be near a hospital and my emergency medical French isn't too good!! Spoke to Dr this morning and she said it was a good call and that she personally wouldn't go either so that made me feel a bit better. 
On the cheery side of things, baby is moving about loads and is perhaps running out of space now because my entire stomach keeps jerking from side to side today - its very funny but looks like something out of alien!

Ladies, hope you had good weekends and that everyone is getting on ok.

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - sorry you've had to cancel your holiday, I remember you asking advice whether to go a while back. Good call though, and I think better to be safe than sorry! Ive bought a Renault megane, great at for my budget and good size boot! I'm doing well, still tired but I can cope with that! I've still not gained much weight and my bump isn't that big, but I still get booted from inside and my tummy looks like something from aliens with all the kicks you can see on the outside!! 

Hope everyone is doing well, it's gone very quiet on here! X


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

After 11 long weeks of no internet - I Finally have my broadband again and feeling like I have some sort of life back! Ha. It's amazing how much I used to rely on the Internet for things like online shopping etc.  

I haven't had much time to try to catch up on previous posts but will do so in the next day or so. 

We had our 20 week scan on Monday and everything looked perfect. I'm proud to say we are officially team BLUE. I kinda had a feeling deep down that it was a boy. He is a shy boy - he kept his legs firmly closed and when they tried to move him by making me cough, he opened his legs but immediately moved his hands down between his legs to hide again  

Scan confirms that my placenta is still really low and they were confused as it looked like I had two. I have my first consultants appt on 1st October so more will be discussed then. I will also be having regular scans to check the placenta and also growth scans as it is an IVF baby, but so far so good for baby who is very active. ❤❤

I'm still off work with sickness etc and doubt I'll get back properly before baby is here. I can be forced to take early maternity at 36 weeks which I don't really want and to be fair to work they have been coming up with other alternatives. They have suggested getting me a laptop and me working from home for a couple hours a day which might be an option. If on any given day I was particularly poorly, I wouldn't have to do anything. 
In any case my sick note doesn't run out until mid November so I wouldn't be doing anything until then. 

Sorry for the me post..just seems like ages since I was on here. 

I hope all my girlies are well and the little angels are thriving. 
Can't wait to catch up

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## pineapple14

It super quiet on here! How is everyone doing? 

Charmars - great to hear you are doing well. The kicking shapes are quite weird when you see your tummy moving about aren't they?! V exciting about your car. Have you already picked it up? Hope you're enjoying it if so. 

Leanne - welcome back to the world of internet! Congratulations on being team blue, can't believe you are 20 weeks already, time has flown by although I guess maybe not for you with all your goings on. Sounds like you are being looked after with extra scans etc, good to hear. And that work are trying to be helpful too. It must be very frustrating for you. Are you enjoying you're new house? Have you been able to potter about and do little bits of unpacking and sorting? 

Afm - well, having cancelled trip to France I never thought anything would actually happen but last night I had to come into hospital with another bleed. Can't believe it. Was much calmer dealing with it this time, was monitored into the night, v horrid investigations and now v tired but bleed seems to have stopped. Hoping to get out later this eve or tomorrow. So grateful was not in rural France, in reality would have been nightmare trying to deal with it and would have missed wedding today! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning pineapple - 

Just goes to show that things happen for a reason. I bet you are relieved now you didn't go to France even if at the time the decision was made you might have been gutted. It's always the "what if" something happens but never really believing something will go wrong. I'm Glad to hear you are being well looked after in a hospital at home. 

How are you doing- Have they said anything about what is causing the bleeds? Have they checked for placenta previa? That's where my bleed was coming from. Good to hear that you are more calm about things but I'm sure it still is a shock to see a bleed. I'm dreading it happening again but been told to expect it. Wishing you a speedy recovery and hoping the bleed stays stopped. Sending big hugs. Xx

Yeh we are all moved in and quite settled in the new house. It's still like a blank canvas as I can't stand the smell of paint and haven't been well enough to go shopping for pictures etc, but now I've got internet I can do a lot of online shopping. We are loving the area we have moved to and the neighbours are fantastic. In our last house we lived there 6 years and didn't know any neighbours whatsoever. I've been here 11 weeks and we've all been introduced, invited to BBQ and one of the women has been offering to do my ironing and housework as she knew I was poorly. How sweet. I'm quite a proud person so declined but I loved the sweet thought. 

How are my other girlies? I'm getting a little concerned that we haven't heard from Chloe in a while.  Just hoping she is too busy enjoying her little bundle of joy to pop on. 

Having to pop out this morning to collect a maternity dress I ordered in a rush. My friend died unexpectedly last week and her funeral is on Tuesday. I only just realised I don't have any funeral clothes, never mind any that fit. Absolutely devastated by her death but trying to keep her positive mentality in my head. She had cystic fibrosis and was so happy and content right up To the end. Still can't believe she has gone so young. Needless to say, I'm not looking forward to Tuesday. 

Well I hope you all enjoy your weekends and take care of yourselves 
Speak soon girlies
Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - def sounds like you make the right decision not going to France. Hope you get out of hospital soon. At least you don't have too long to go now, won't be long till you are holiday you baby. I'm picking my car up in a minute, hoping I get on all right with it!! 

Leanne - sounds like you have a lovely home and your neighbours sound lovely. Get online and get shopping! So sorry to hear about your friend, hope you are coping with her loss and look after yourself 

Afm - I've been battling a horrible cold but feel better today, despite the fact it's moved to my chest and I'm coughing! Didn't realise how much I relied on night nurse and lemsip to nurse a cold! Our nursery furniture is being delivered this morning, so the nursery should be ready by the end of the weekend! Never thought I'd ever get to the point where I'd be ready to decorate a nursery so really excited about seeing the end result!

Can you believe it's a year since we all started on this thread? 

Hope everyone else is doing well - it's very quiet on here!


----------



## Leanne5

Charmars.... Boohoo for the cold. Are you gonna have the flu jab or have you already had it? Apparently it's offered to all pregnant women from September onwards I think. Hope you are on the mend soon. 
Did your nursery furniture turn up? How exciting!! Ours is coming on 24th. I'm struggling with finding bedding etc online. Just don't know what I want. Have you decided on a theme? 

It's scary how time has flown... A year ago and we were all embarking on our journeys. A year later and we have a few babies and a few more on the way. Here's to another year of even more miracles being made for our girlies about to embark on the journey again 

Me and hubby went for lunch with his brothers ex-girlfriend today and our baby has his first present. I'm so eager to open it but gonna refrain. She even bought us presents too - I got some beautiful organic mother and baby lotions and potions. Can't wait to use them. 

Quiet night in for us tonight.. Xfactor on the sofa I reckon. Feeling knackered as it was the first time I've ventured out in a long time. Just wish I could shift this nausea.  

Xx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - had my mw appt last Thursday and she mentioned they would be in touch for me to have the flu jab soon. Yes the furniture turned up! My fil and bil have helped dh build it! I've decided I'll do a theme when the baby is here as we are team cream! It's painted a subtle grey so ongoing to get transfers for the walls and I'll get matching blind and bed set when we know the sex!

How lovely the ex gf bought you gifts! That's exciting! Where have you had your furniture from? 

We are also having a quiet night in too, hope you get some rest xx


----------



## pineapple14

Charmars - have you had ur glucose test results back yet? I had my check up yesterday and levels still too high. They have given me a prescription for metaformin (I think that's it) and if levels still too high this week I'll start them. They said there is no risk from them apart from upset stomach (joy). Had good chat with dietitian because I'm veggie and was having to cut out key good foods to meet their reqs. They told me to eat what I need (except cakes sugar etc) and then they can deal with glucose levels with meds. So that's a relief. Hope u don't have it! Soo exciting about your car and nursery stuff, hope you are pleased with it all  we have stuck with white in room but found cute jungle stickers in john Lewis which I think we might get as fine for boy or girl. We are using existing furniture, and second hand family baby stuff so hopefully it won't look too much of a jumble.

Leanne - how lovely about your gifts, people are so generous aren't they! Great to hear you are enjoying your new pad and location. My placenta location is ok but because of my tilted uterus they couldn't see whether it's coming from inside or outside uterus, despite some rather forceful rummaging at 2am this morning by dr! 

Still haven't seen dr today so not sure what the plan is at the moment. 

I looked up Chloe's profile and she hasn't been on ff since mid August. Really hope everything is ok  

Have a lovely eve ladies x


----------



## Pixanne

Pineapple,  I took metformin for my last two pregnancies and it's fine. I had an explosive bottom for a few days with each dosage increase but it soon settled. 

I'm increasingly worried about Chloe, ladies.  I really hope everything is alright. Is anyone friends with her on ******** or anything? 

X


----------



## Leanne5

Pixanne - Unfortunately I have no other contact details for Chloe. It is quite worrying as I really thought she would have been on here before now. It's been a month give or take. Really hope everything is ok. 

Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies


Sorry I've been awol ... with the christening and more hi days I don't know if I'm coming or going!!!

Have had a good read and we all seem to be doing well which is good!!

Leanne - im pleased the house is all settled for you all nd your neighbours are good! I had issue with work and maternity leave too and ended up using holiday to avoid being forced to take early mat leave - we had all sorts of alternative plans and I too worked from home when too poorly to come in. Glad they are being supportive!

Itsonlybridget im so glad you have got the answers you needed for the gene bits - that's really good news! Keeping fingers crossed xxx

Pineapple my dad takes metformin and I agree with pixanne - can give you an exploding bum.to strt with and when dose is changed. But good to hear the dietician is sorting you out. I hope you get out of hospital soon xxx

Pixanne - how are you little pixies doing? ?

has anyone tried sending a personal message to chloe to see if she responds?

Charmers - I hated the glocuse rest,  how have you found it? Hope you have your results xx

we are doing very well and have a loose routing - bedtime between 7 and 8 up once between 2 and 4 and then up between 7and 9am! She is now teething so a little tops turvy! She's growing well but only having a third of the milk the box says - but I figure if she's happy and healthy then she's getting all she needs and im.not stressing over it.

I'm. Hoping to be able to keep up a bit better now I have no more holidays planned!! 

I am in a dilemma over work - with the possibility of redundancy looming I have the opportunity to apply for a specialist role which is more secure - off to work tomorrow to discuss the options with my inspector ....

hope evryone is well, lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Pixanne

Good to hear from you shadow!  Glad all is well. Pixies are fab thanks.  The biggest one is four on Monday! It's gone so fast! X


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - got a negative to my GTT thankfully! 

Shadow - good to hear from you!

Quick update from me - day from hell for us, my poor brother in law found out he has leukaemia today, he's only 30, so a total shock of course. And a good friends lost her sister to cancer too, so a sad day for me. Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers ... sending you big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers


----------



## Chloe889

Hello lovely ladies
I'm so so sorry I've been off line for so long. Thank tou so much for your message Pixanne and for all caring! I can't believe a month has passed since Baby Jack arrived, he is perfectly healthy but at 9lb 3.5 oz I am still recovering down there!!
I've tried to get on so many times but FF always tells me my password is wrong and then doesn't send me a the password reset, so each time I've ended up aborting mission. It has just worked first time for me today!
I hope you're all doing well. Jack is absolutely lovely and will be 4 weeks on Thursday. We had to have an unexpected week in hospital due to their protocol for Grave's disease (the thyroid disease I had pre removal). I've also had a couple of rounds of antibiotics for infection of the third degree tear (unfortunate on top of the episiotomy!)
I still have no idea what I'm doing but spend a lot of time staring at him!!
I'm going to read all your posts now to catch up xxx


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - soooo good to hear from you!! Congrats on baby Jack!! Can't believe he's a month old!! Why did you have to stay in? I had Graves' disease too and so just wondering!! Cxx


----------



## Chloe889

Ahh I've just been catching up and saw your comment about Graves. I hope all is going well with your pregnancy, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother in law - that's so sad. I hope they can help him. The protocol for Graves in QMC hospital here was to monitor baby for 5 days post delivery. Heart rate, breathing and two blood tests - day 5 and 12. Unfortunately Jack was slightly elevated and his second test was insufficient. They didn't get enough blood so we had to go back a week later. They have called us for another tomorrow and we hope that all will have settled down. Apparently it's something to do with the antibodies which attacked our thyroids passing the placenta and doing the same during pregnancy. My thyroid was removed 7 years ago so they didn't think it would be an issue. Apparently the thyroid can be quite unstable in newborns so the results may all settle down to normal. I had my daily calcium tests whilst in the hospital and struggled with high levels due to breastfeeding, bad nausea etc. I have another test tmw but hoping things are stable since the medication has been adjusted.

Definitely worth finding out the protocol at your hosp as its good to be prepared if you have to stay in.

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Thank goodness you're alright Chloe!  We were all worried.  Congrats on baby jack.  My dd1 was 9lb5 and dd3 was 9lb4 so I know all about the downstairs issues!  Hope feeding is going well and you're getting some rest.  Enjoy him and gaze away. They grow up in the blink of an eye.  

Afm, I've got a very unhappy elodie.  She had her jabs yesterday and while I'm eternally grateful I can protect her from all these nasty illnesses,  the cry they give as the needle goes in is awful and she's really not feeling too well today.  Thank goodness for calpol and a comforting bit of boob! 

X


----------



## Chloe889

Oh bless, poor Elodie, I'm not looking forward to that! There's a new meningitis one that is supposed to make them feel a bit rubbish isn't there?

Nobody tells you about the exit wounds do they! All worth it though..

Breastfeeding was going really well until a cracked nipple. Not quite sure how it happened as the support workers have all been really positive about our positioning and latch. I've been out and about every day since Jack was born as that's when he sleeps. Staying at home is filled with frequent feeds and crying for them in between. 

How are you Fraff?

Leanne - so sorry to hear you're still struggling   

X


----------



## Pixanne

Yes,  she was lucky enough to qualify for the new men b one and she has definitely suffered more than my other two did.  I'm grateful though - that's a terrible illness.  

Have you got lansinoh? That sorts out nips really quickly. 

X


----------



## shadow2013

Yey chloe glad all is going well - def agree with Lansinoh cream worth every penny!! Glad jack well and a good weight bless you! I can't imagine how your downstairs feels but my tummy is still broken after the sunroof exit, can't get those muscles together again.

Pixanne, callie had her imms the day meningitis b was added and oh how she screamed - very upset but Calpol and cuddles seemed to help. She still has the lump and bruise 2wks later!!

So today has been the day from hell, mother of all poohnamis and then id'd for beer to find my driving licence expired si they wouldn't accept it and then bank card declined due to bank error equalled massive melt down in morrisons!

Hubby home now and im about ready to collapse xx


----------



## Chloe889

Lol Shadow - ID'd - I would love to be ID'd!!! Did you have Callie with you?! 

Sorry to hear about your tummy. I have a bit of diastasis - supposed to be doing the exercises but there is so little time to do anything! 

I have shares in Lanisoh.. I don't know how the crack formed, very annoying really.. It's impossible to let the air get to them as recommended by the midwife as I am having constant letdown. God knows why   Jack goes between an hour and a half feeds and 5 hours! Just want those 5 hours at night  
X


----------



## Pixanne

Oh dear Shadow! I'd love to be id'd though! 

Chloe,  it's early days.  He'll get there.  Are you using a dummy?  It sounds like he might be comfort feeding a bit. 

Get a savoy cabbage (has to be savoy) and put it in the fridge.  Honestly,  a few leaves in your bra works wonders.  

X


----------



## Chloe889

DH and I have literally just argued over a dummy tonight. Is that ok at his age? I think he has got over tired today as I made the mistake of not going out as I was tired and thought I could nap when he did. Needless to say, he didn't! He managed short spells amounting to 3 hours since 6.30am. I've just done two close feeds in succession to try to get him to sleep as he has been screaming this evening. He is hopefully self soothing in his crib now as I sit in the dark in the ensuite!!

I bought a cabbage today. Just off to check if it is a savoy!!
X


----------



## shadow2013

Normally I wouldn't have minded being id'd but they agreed they thought I was 18 but didn't look 25 - last time I checked the law was 18!!!! And I did have callie with me and she'd served me the week before!!

I'd forgotten about the cabbage that is supposed to be good - I leaked too so couldn't hang them out as advised!

I think someone has run off with my little angel tonight ... teething and can't stay asleep consequently im getting exercise on the stairs 😢

Chloe my little one had a dummy at 2days old whilst breast feeding - she used it to soothe and now at 11 wks tomorrow she's been dummy free for 3wks although debating getting it out again as she's teething. She would use it when she wanted and not all the time. It is well worth it - neither of us wanted her to have a dummy but actually it turned out to be best for us both and only temporary


----------



## Charmars

Loving you can all give tips!!

I'm a bad person and I'm opting for bottle feeding when my lo arrives.

I've had a well deserved spa day today, though the bab decided to lodge a foot in my rib most of the day!!

My bro in law started chemo today, and my mother in law is currently having g her appendix out, been an emotional week xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Shadow. Sorry to hear Callie's teeth are giving her grief.. How old is she now?

Charmers - so sorry to hear that your family are having a rough run. Your spa day sounds wonderful and I would definitely say enjoy all the pamper time you can.

There is nothing wrong with bottle feeding. I'm just too lazy for all that bottle washing. If I knew I wouldn't get mastitis by stopping immediately I probably would have done it already!! xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers,  why does that make  you bad?  Please don't let the breastapo make you feel bad. You feed how you want. I've breast fed all three because it's easiest. It doesn't work or appeal to everyone. 

Chloe,  dummies are a bone of contention for first time parents and they needn't be.  For us,  I resisted with dd1, dd2 had one at about six weeks and I bought Elodie's before she was born and had it from about ten days. You won't get nipple confusion from this point and to be honest I think that's a load of rubbish anyway!  Both he and you will be happier and less exhausted. Suck ing is a reflex that he'll grow out of. In the meantime,  dummies are very useful! Try not to do too much. These early days are so precious. 

X


----------



## Charmars

Feel everyone assumes you will breast feed and when I correct them I get 'the look'!

Laughed at 'the breastapo' I'll call them that from now on


----------



## shadow2013

Breastapo .... rolling the floor crying in laughter!!!! Absolutely love it 

Charmers I know the look, altho I got it over the phone!! Callie just couldn't get the hang of latching due to her tongue tie and after two weeks of agony and no end of feeding issues I gave up and bottle fed - best decision I ever made. Yes it's a hassle with bottles but baby needs to be fed and this way you get help too and can have a break to keep you sane! My mum had her overnight in the caravan on holiday so she was only a few feet away but I got a much needed rest and full night sleep!  And my dad even got up with her to help with feeding which he never had chance with me as he was away for the Faulklands war. 

Chloe - Callie is 11 wks tomorrow and I can't believe how strong she is and how much she can do in such a short space of time. I stopped and didn't get mastitis, eased boobs in the shower every morning and expressed once in the eve for a few days and that was it.


----------



## Pixanne

Chloe,  I had mastitis twice with dd1 and it's horrible but I think it was from pumping to get a freezer supply.  I have no idea why I thought that was a good idea. 

I tend to breastfeed until baby decides they don't want to anymore.  Dd1 decided no more at seven months after weaning onto food and dd2 at eleven months. It's handy for comfort during teething etc. 

X


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

How are you all? Long time no speak to! Sorry, I have had a lot on with my son, has it as been confirmed now by the specialists (just recently) that he has indeed got additional needs, and I am just trying to come to terms with I all, but to tell you the truth it is difficult! It is just like going through another batch of grief for the typical child that you won't have! Especially, as it took us so long to have him, and we had him as a result of our 3rd cycle of treatment. But let's not to say that I wish that I didn't have him, as I would rather have him then not, he's my world, and 'love him' to bits.

However! I just wanted to let you know that I am about to start our 6th cycle of treatment, our 3rd treatment this year to try for a much wanted and longed for sibling for our son. My meds. came this week, so we'll be in a position hopefully next week to start our 6th cycle of treatment. :/

I must say that I am quite apprehensive about it, as I don't think excited is the word.  We have done it too long now to get too excited about it anymore, particularly when you've had a few failed cycles like we have had in the past.  However! We have still got some hope left that "it may work!" so we'll just have to wait and see.

If it doesn't work this time, we'll be looking at donor. 

So please "wish us luck!"  

Many Thanks.

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - good luck for your next cycle, remain positive, I know it's hard but I'm a big believer in PMA xx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks Charmers, I have got some hope, but I am not going to think too positively in order to protect myself in case it doesn't work. I prefer to do that, with so many failed cycles. I am also not thinking too positively at the mo. also, has I am trying to come to terms with my longed for child's 'additional needs.'  It is not an easy time for us at the min. but I understand that you mean well, and it's good to hear from you again Charmers. 

"Congratulations" on your happy news by the way!   

xx


----------



## pineapple14

Good afternoon ladies,

Dolphins - Lovely to hear from you. Sorry that things are tough with your son, I hope you are getting the support you need at this time. Sending you lots of luck and   for your cycle, do keep us informed.

Shadow - Can't believe Callie is 11 weeks, does it feel like time is flying by? Hope all continues to go well - how did you get on with your work meeting?

Charmars - Ignore anyone giving looks, you do what is right for you and your baby! Great that your GTT was negative, one less thing to worry about    Sorry to hear about your BIL and MIL, tough times for the family, I hope the treatment works.

Pixanne - hope Elodie is feeling better now after her jabs, i bet its horrible to watch them have the injections and see them uncomfortable afterwards 

Chloe - Wonderful to hear from you - thank goodness all is ok, you had us all worried there!! Congratulations on the arrival of Jack. Hope you are feeling better day by day and enjoying every minute with your lovely new baby  

Leanne - hope you are getting on ok?

Sorry if I have missed anything or anyone, cant see back further.

Afm - It feels like I am spending my life in appointments at the moment (and all my money on hospital car park tickets!!). I had a scan on Tuesday and it appears my placenta has gone from top to bottom and is now partially covering cervix (same as you Leanne?). They think that is responsible for the bleeds. So, have app with consultant in a couple of weeks and another scan at 35 weeks. If it doesn't move, they will go for c-section. Gutted but at this stage I will do whatever it takes to help this miracle baby arrive safe and sound. No exercise allowed now - v sad as was enjoying my aqua class but hey ho. Originally they were saying about inducing me around 37 weeks but now they will hopefully leave me until 39, particularly if having c-section. Glucose levels still high so started metformin, hopefully minimum dose will be enough for me - bread and bananas and fruit juice seem to be my main issues (other than the usual things like my best friend cake!). Good news is baby bag is now packed and nursery painted. Curtains going up this avo so just my bag to pack and then i will feel like I am a bit more ready should things start sooner than expected.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. xxx


----------



## fraf77

Pineapple sorry to hear you may have to have c-section but like you say as long as you and miracle baby are ok and arrive safely that's all that matters.  Eeekkkk it's more real when the bags are packed.  Keep us posted xx
Dolphin I thought the worst throughout this cycle like you say just hold on to hope as long as you still have some you can keep going.  What are your sons additional needs?  Do you get help and support?  Good luck with this cycle I hope you get the long for sibling xx
Hi Chloe good to hear on the safe arrival of Jack congratulations.  Hope you heal soon down below it's not nice but they are worth all the pain.  I still sit staring at Ella I still can't believe she's here and so perfect. Definitely use Lansinoh for the nips I lather mine in it and just sit letting it soak in, in between feeds.  Hubby said he couldn't wait to see my boobs when we first got together now he's sick of seeing them lol.  As for exercise I've been given loads by physio I don't know when I'm gonna find time to do them only ones I can do is pelvic floor whilst feeding I should be able to crack walnuts now lol.  I've been told not to let your baby self sooth so I am being used as a dummy.  I'll go into to it on AFM bit xx
Pixanne jabs for Ella next week any tips? I was hoping to feed her whilst they do it to distract her is this a good idea?  It worked for the heel prick test.
Oh no Shadow I'm really dreading imms after reading that I sobbed at heel prick even though Ella didn't make a mummer 
How strange I've also noticed my driving licence has expired as I only get a 3 year medical one so now I can't drive until my application is on their system .  Oh well I get to walk round with my beautiful baby in her beautiful pram although i got soaked today when walking to post office to deliver said application get home and sun bloody comes out gggrrr! Hope Callie is doing well and you xx
Charmers STOP IT bottle feeding does not make you a bad mother not feeding and caring for your child is being a bad mother.  We all do what suits us.  I breast feed cause I'm tight and don't want to pay the cost if formula and also cba to get up to make a bottle.  I don't breastfeed to look down at bottle feeders we are all mothers trying our best and loving our babies with all our hearts that's the most important thing.  Sorry to hear about family member sounds like you really need and deserve a spa day xx
AFM Ella is 7 weeks tomorrow  it's going to fast I want to freeze time even though there are tough times I absolutely love being a mummy and she has been worth the wait, tears and years of heartache.  She loves the boobie in fact so much I can't get her to have a bottle of expressed milk or a dummy which means I can't get back to my Pilates or swimming to build my strength back up any tips welcome although I think we've tried everything.  That's the only downside I can't get a break and Ella is clingy as only I can sooth her.  I've been advised not to let her cry as it's bad for their brain development according to new research? Any thought on this?  As I am now her dummy as well as food. As much as I love the bond of breastfeeding and secretly quiet like that she only wants me it's upsetting for Daddy that he can't help her.  He has skin to skin and does the bath and pj bit at night but it would be nice if he could feed her and give me a break. On the up side my girl loves her sleep and sleeps through for at least 7 hours.  Downside of that I still have to get up to express otherwise I'm like Jordan and could jet wash the car lol. 
Love to all.  Good luck to those on cycles xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hello all

Dolphins - good luck with your cycle. I will be keeping everything crossed for you. You deserve some good luck. I'm sorry to hear about your so . I hope you are getting some good support.

Pineapple - sorry to hear about your C Section. Did they say if it might move? My friend had the same and it moved. I have 2 friends from ante natal who had C sections and they were up and about very quickly and whilst only just able to drive they have been walking lots and haven't had half the trouble of the other 6 vaginal births in our group! It's far from the easy option but as you say it's important to get your little one out safely.

Charmers - I hope you're doing well. We've introduced a formula feed and it's been really nice for DH to have that bonding chance.

Fraff - I hope you're little one is doing well. 7 hours sounds amazing. When did she start that? Jack is 5 weeks this Thursday and we managed a good stretch last night. Interestingly it's longer after a breastfeed than formula. I'm same as you re not being bothered with washing bottles but due to damaged nipple I need to give them a break. I must have cocked up with my latch somehow as the cracked nipple is still there. I've had thrush treatment since last thurs and am trying to air the boobs, not easy with the leaking but hopefully we will soon be thrush free.. Poor Jack has a mouth wash. He pulls a terrible face but I think it has sugar in so hopefully it's not too bad..

I hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Fraf, cobblers. Don't read any bloody books on parenting theories and studies and follow your gut. I don't leave my babies to cry but sometimes elodie has to wait because I'm busy ie in the middle of changing dd2's nappy or something. Her crying doesn't do her any harm. Babies have different cries and as it's there only way to communicate,  they do it a lot. The breastfeeding bond is amazing and I love it but you do need a break too. The dummy can take a while to get used to so I would persist. With pumping,  don't do it. All you're doing is keeping demand for milk that's not needed. Your milk supply changes according to the baby's needs so you might have a couple of leaky nights but then your body will realise it doesn't need to make so much at that time. 

Re jabs, I don't feed during as I don't want there to be an association between pain and feeding but I do straight after and frequently while they're post jab poorly. Elodie suffered more than my other two and ran a temperature. Make sure you've got calpol ready - you'll need to give three doses after the meningitis b jab. 

Dolphins- sorry to hear about your son abd good luck.

Pineapple, c secs are fine. You'll be awake and meet your baby immediately. My dd1 was emergency c sec but I went on to have two natural births after. I had less lady problems after the c sec that's for sure! 

Chloe - oh poor you!  Cracked nips are no fun. 

Afm, my delicious dd1 turned four today! Where gas the time gone?  She had a frozen party yesterday and I had 26 three year olds plus my other two. Hectic!  My dh was in miami all last week and had an op this morning so I'm a bit knackered really! 

X


----------



## Charmars

Thanks everyone for your support for bottle feeding, means a lot!

Pixanne - you are truly a supermum! Hope your DD had a great frozen party and you werent too tired afterwards! Hope Elodie is doing well xx

Chloe - how are you getting on hun?

Fraf - where have those 7 weeks gone! Cant believe Ella sleeps for 7 hours, your very luck! Your Jordan comment made me LOL!

Pineapple - hope that your placenta moves by the next scan. Try not to worry about a c section, like you say whatever gets the baby here safely. I there is plenty of time for the placenta to move yet anyway. are you all packed and ready to go?

leanne - how are you doing hiun?

itsonlybridget - any news on when you start your next cycle?

AFM - My brother in law is responding really well to his chemo, they are eally pleased with his progress, even though it is very early days. He has 18 months of treatment, but he has a great PMA and I think this is helping him fight the cancer. My mother in law is out of hospital and doing well too. 
We are all go on the extention again after a horrible delay while we waited for severn trent. Its put us back by 4 weeks but should be done just in time for the baby arriving! 
I start maternity leave in 5 weeks, cant believe how quick it has come around! Got my xmas shopping to do and all the smaller baby stuff to get!


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies

Pineapple my work meeting went well thank you, my insp says that whilst he has his dept I have a job with him which is great. A little more secure but still no Decisions made on whether or not pcsos will be kept or not. Still its slightly more safe and I dono have to go thru applying for a job whilst on mat leave. Don't worry too much about the c sec, it's very relaxed when planned and baby has to arrive safely and best for you both. 

Fraff, I tried a different bottle which helped. Callie didn't like to meet tipped but did get on ok with mam anti colic bottles although they are cumbersome we now use nuby bottles and she loves them. The only dummy she will take is a mam one due to the shape of the text - it might be worth trying something different, special ill care recommend the cheap ones funnily enough as they are more nipped shaped! I hope the imms went well...

Charmers - getting exciting, love baby shopping. After the disaster of last yrs non event for Christmas I've started early - I have made the sloe gin and even got half the shopping done! I found the complete collection of little miss books in the works for a quarter of the price so loving the bargains! Glad to hear bil and mil are doing well.

Chloe, Callie settled to only waking once from about 6 wks old once we got her settled with feeding we're still on the same routine now at 12 wks (12hrs over night and she'll once in the middle) - she hasn't followed the advice on the box and moved to 5 bigger feeds but is slowly increasing her milk intake - if she was breast fed I'm sure I wouldn't notice but I'm just going with baby led bottle feeding. 

Pixanne I don't know where you find the energy from!! Party sounds amazing 

I've just bought a mei-tai carrier and baby wearing fleecentre so can't wait for them to arrive, will make quick shopping trips and walking with the dog in the woods and one the beech much easier! I'm not sure that time is flying by but we are enjoying every day, even the hard ones! Debating moving her into her own room as she is soo noisy I'm exhausted, but she's still so little I'm not sure it's a good idea now she's here... any thoughts?

Great to see the milk crisis is resolving for comfort milk - no need to buy anymore as she gets a prescripton for the comfort milk which has really helped her colic.


----------



## Pixanne

Quick one shadow - is the fleece centre the fleece with the baby carrying bit?  If so,  please can you post a link?  X


----------



## shadow2013

Hey pixanne
The fleece is worn over a carrier such as the mei-tai or a sling - there is a pouch for the baby in the coat to keep you both warm. I'm not very technically literate so go on ebay and search babywearing fleece - mine was £30 from Poland but amazon have size 8-10 ones for less. I've bought from.the Poland lady before and top notch goods. There are more expensive ones from maternity shops but we're on a budget.


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - my sister moved her lo into his own room at 6 weeks as he was noisy and she said he slept longer and subsequently they did. They are only next door, and you will have a monitor so worth a try?


----------



## pineapple14

Afternoon ladies.

Charmars - Good to hear your BIL and MIL are doing ok. Exciting you are all go with your extension, hope its finished in time for you. Only 5 weeks until maternity leave for you - eek, that is going to come around so quickly. Are you all organised or still buying still and getting sorted? I feel semi organised but nothing is completely finished! 

Shadow - good to hear your work situation is a bit more stable. The mei tai carrier looks good and I have never seen anything like the babywearing fleece (i had to google pics of it!). I have bought a Kari-me which a friend recommended and always looked nice and snuggly for her baby and my brother has given me a a more structured carrier so we have a couple of options. hope you are able to be out and about enjoying the sun when it makes and appearance - even more so when your carriers arrive!

Pixanne - hope the Frozen party went well, 26 small children sounds like an interesting afternoon! thanks for the info about c-sections, i feel much calmer about it all and what will be will be. 

Chloe - Sorry to hear about the cracked nips, sounds painful, hope they are healing well now. Yes, there is a possibility my placenta could move so they will make a decision at next scan on the 14th oct.

Fraf - good to hear you are enjoying motherhood! I'm afraid I cant help re. taking a bottle, all things to come for me I guess. hope you find a way forward soon though. great about the 7 hours sleep, long may that last!!

Dolphins - have you managed to start your cycle? hope its going well if you have!

Leanne - how are you getting on?

Afm - 32w+2 today. Time is now flying by and I am really beginning to panic about how much work (and work travel) I need to do over the next month. Obviously baby is priority but its hard when its your own company and cant just walk away from it, just taking each day at a time and fingers crossed baby will hold on until November! I had whooping cough and flu jabs yesterdays so have two sore arms today, fingers crossed they are the only side effects I will have. Beginning to feel v slow and achy now and pelvis sore, particularly in the morning. I am also getting horrendous cramps in my legs in the night but i think that is common?! Have consultant appointment on monday to review my recent scan - think they will probably say lets see what next scan shows but we will see. 

Hope you all have a lovely sunny weekend, whatever you are up to.


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Just thought that I would give you a quick update. It is now my 3rd day of my 6th cycle, and at the moment I am not feeling too bad on the medication, as my IBS normally flares up with IVF medication, but so far so good, just an awful cold to content with.

Anyway! What's bigger news at the mo. is that my 25 mth. (23 mth. adj.) son has "finally" started to walk OMG!!!!!!!!               

He has been able to take a few independent steps for some time now, but hasn't been able to walk from one side of the room to another, but as from Fri. on the day I commenced my 6th cycle he has been walking up and down our living room a few times.    I have waited a couple of days to share this news as he normally regresses, and has been recently confirmed by specialists that he has got global developmental delay (he his significantly developmentally delayed in all of his milestones), and as autistic traits, so any progress with him is a MASSIVE step.  So, I am so happy that he can do this!

Also, my boy had an MRI scan under a general last week, so we'll be hopefully finding out the result's this week from the peadiatrician, so wish us luck please!

Anyway! Hope you are all alright, and bye for now. 

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girlies,

Sorry I have been a bit AWOL lately - been a bad few weeks between one thing and another. 

Pineapple - sorry to hear about your bleed and placenta issues. I know exactly how you feel. The main thin is that you and baby are fine and it's irrelevant how baby is born as long as they are safe. C section isn't obviously a first choice, but hey- it's not the end of the world and we will forget about it the minute baby is in our arms. Hopefully no more bleeds in the meantime for you Hun. Xx

Dolphins - your post made me smile!! That's amazing news about your little boy!! I love it when doctors
Can be proved wrong. Your little boy will no doubt continue to amaze you - enjoy every minute of it and smile at how far he has come. Hopefully it's a good omen too that it happened on your first day of treatment. Try keep positive and I pray you get your BFP. Xx

Charmars- sorry to hear about your BIL and MIL, but good news that they are responding well. 5 weeks will be no time for maternity either!! It's all getting very exciting!! Yay!! What date are you due again? Again I second what the girls say - there is nothing wrong with bottle feeding. I just want to try breast feeding personally but am not putting pressure on myself. If it works, great, if it doesn't then I'm more than happy to bottle feed. Plus I intend on expressing into the bottle too so that DH can help with feeds. Don't let the midwives pressure you either. I've heard horror stories of them being horrible in hospital and really pushing for breast feeding. do what you want - not what they want.  Hope you are keeping well xx

Shadow - glad to hear you have a supportive inspector and it takes a little bit of pressure off you not having to reapply for your job. You should be protected by maternity rights in the meantime anyway too. How is your little princess doing? Xx

Pixanne aka superwoman - how on earth do you manage it? I have so much respect for you! 26 kiddies at
A party must have been a handful but nonetheless enjoyable. Hope you are keeping well. How's the little one doing? Xx

Chloe - cracked nips does not sound fun at all. Hopefully you get some relief from the creams etc that are out there. I hear lanolsin (I think that's how it's spelled) is meant to be good xx

Fraf - I agree with Pixanne. Don't treat the parenting books as gospel. Just see them as a guide. You know what is best for your baby and it will all come naturally. I remember when my brother was born (I was 17) and the health visitor who was only about 23 trying to give my mum advice on dos and don'ts despite my mum being old enough to be her mother and already having 3 kids. Mum put her in her place and now my brother is a strapping almost 16 year old lad! You can't teach a mothers instinct so just trust your own. Xx

Itsonlybridget- how you getting on Hun? 

AFM - been a stressful few weeks. Had my friends funeral 2 weeks ago and it was so hard. The church at the crematorium was packed to the point some people couldn't even get in. I still get so sad when I think of her but I try to remember her positive attitude to life despite illness. She was always laughing and so happy. During her funeral, two people got up and walked out halfway through. Turns out they had come to the wrong funeral and were meant to be in the other church where there was a funeral being held at the same time. I can laugh about it now and know that my friend would have been chuckling too. 

I've been up and down with the sickness. Some days better than others. Little man is kicking like mad which make me smile each and every single time. Last night I had a bleed and ended up back at hospital as they wanted to check me over. Thankfully baby is well and I was allowed home. Strict instructions not to travel far, no flying, no sex (which couldn't be further from my mind ha) and to expect many more visits to hospital. My placenta is still covering my cervix and the doctor has agreed that the chances of it moving are slim to none (although not totally impossible). Been told to expect a c section which I had resigned myself to anyway. We were laughing as I had said it would be my luck that I didn't prepare for labour then at last minute it moved and id be panicking!!  In all fairness, I couldn't care less how my baby arrives as long as it's safe for both of us. 
I've got my first consultants appointment on Thursday so should have a plan of action discussed then. There has been talk of admitting me to hospital on complete bed rest from 34 weeks (all over Xmas) with a scheduled section at around 38 weeks. Doctor asked my due date (22nd jan) and last night told DH not to plan his paternity leave around this date but instead much earlier in January. 

On the plus side - I got to visit the newly opened hospital which we transferred to and I must admit we were highly impressed. All private rooms with en suites and the hubbies/partners are allowed to stay overnight in reclining chairs. Needless to say - I hope I don't have to go there again until the end of my pregnancy but it's nice to know its got a great reputation too. Just praying my little man just continues to get stronger and stays with me for as long as possible. 

Just thinking - where are we all from? Don't think I ever asked or can't remember from the early days. Ha

Well must go now but hope you are all keeping well. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - great news that you ds is walking, what a milestone for you. How are you getting on with your cycle?

Leanne - you really are going through it at the moment. We might end up sharing a due date if you are early! I'm due Xmas eve but if I go over could well be Jan!!
I'm from Leicester btw!

I have my growth scan on Tuesday, looking forward to seeing the baby again and seeing if the monkey is still chunky!!


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I am now on what I am calling is the "2nd Stage of Treatment", where I have upped my tablets, ready for my first scan of monitoring this Tuesday, to see the thickness of my lining.

I'm on day 6 on my treatment cycle altogether, and have been suffering so far with bad headaches and it has also flared my IBS up, which is just FANTASTIC "not!" 

I am on steroids for the first time with this treatment, then I will be taking Clexane and Prontogest injections later on, and I am also on a low dose of aspirin, and something to help with my uterine lining.

Anyway! Me and my fiance had a lovely romantic meal tonight after celebrating 16 yrs. together since we first met.  So I think that in this day and age, we have done well to stay together for so long.   I just hope that we'll have even more joyous news to celebrate very soon!    

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies

Just a quick one as I am back in hospital with another bleed  Been here all day and things seem to have settled so hopefully will be allowed home tomorrow eve. Think it might be a busy night as the three other ladies in my room are all being induced!

Leanne, how did your app go today? Do you have a plan of action now for delivery? 

Charmars - hope things go well next week! 

Dolphins - hope your first check up goes well. Are you drinking a litre of milk each day to help with headaches? 

Having a scan in a mo so will sign off for now. Hope everyone else is doing ok

X


----------



## Leanne5

Pineapple - sorry to hear you are back in hospital. The worry never ends does it?! Have they discussed what their plan of action is for you? I hope you are back home soon and baby bump continues to grow strong and you keep well xx

I had my consultant appt today. They are going to scan me every 4 weeks to check everything and make a decision at my 36 week appt (if I get that far). Ultimately she said I will have a high risk c section. That kinda took me aback as I thought a c section was a c section. Didn't realise there were different risks. Doctor told me to try not to worry as they would have a full team of top consultants/theatre staff waiting on me, with lots of blood on standby and drugs. The real risk is major bleeding. As well as my placenta covering my cervix, it is also anterior and posterior so either way, if it moves forward, the back bit will still cover and vice versa. She also said my small bleeds so far could be "warning bleeds" for what could be a major bleed to come. Not exactly reassuring but just gotta take each day as it comes. 

Just wondering .... (Plus I forgot to ask about it today).  Have any of you ladies had problems with palpitations? I've been getting them really badly for weeks now and it feels like I have something heavy constantly sitting on my chest. Just wondered if this is normal? 

Dolphins - hope your side effects settle down! Congrats on your 16 years with fiancé. What an achievement. How was your meal last night? Xx

Hope all my other girlies and little miracles are keeping well. 

Xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Just a quick for Leanne - I had an Extra heartbeat with all three pixies.  Weird but fine apparently. Tell your midwife though. 

Pineapple,  hope you're okay. Xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I am one day off Stage 3 of my FET, where I up my meds. again to 3 times daily, and 3 days away from having my scan to check my uterine lining. However, I know you ladies will probably tell me to think positively, but this cycle, I am just not thinking very positively about it working at all, esp. when it is "same old!" However! There is always hope, and that's what's keeping me going with it, but not looking forward to having the injections again. 

Hope you are all well, and good luck on your journey's wherever you are on them.       

Bye for now.

xxx

p.s. Leanne 5 - Our Anniversary meal went well on Weds. night, esp. when it was mixed in with our precious miracle baby walking for the "very first time!" YAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!      xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Good evening

Charmers, thank you hun I put callie in her own room and sleeping is so much better she's even managed to sleep thru 2 nights before she got a cold!!

Leanne, callie is doing really well thank you. I hope your little one hangs in there as long as possible! My heartbeat did all sorts of funny things but mention to your midwife just incase xx

Dolphins, so exciting about your miracle boy walking! ! Glad you had a good anniversary - have my fingers crossed for this cycle for you xx

Pineapple, hugs hunny hope your home by now and relaxing - the things we warriors go thru to get our miracles!!

AFM - Callie had her second imms on thurs and has a cold so she's been quite poorly and dosed up on calpol of varying sorts! Exciting now she's 3months we've had a wardrobe change and km. Is listing everything on ebay!!
Been enjoying walks with mei-tai carrier and shopping is oh so easy, still waiting for my fleece to arrive so glad we've had an Indian summer!!

Lots of love to all my girlies xxx


----------



## shadow2013

If anyone is interested in second hand bundles of clothes in excellent condition check out globemastermac on ebay, most clothes worn only a few times!


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies
Sorry but a quick me post this eve...
I was discharged from hospital Friday eve but had another bleed and back in at 3am this morning. All the staff have been great and they have plans in place for delivery scenarios (mostly c section) between now and 39 weeks. Will be in Hosp for a couple of days and hopefully home but no more travelling about for me, will have to be local until baby arrives one way or another. Good news is I have worked out the free wifi here so can work and do ff personals tomorrow!
Hope everyone had a good weekend
Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Pineapple sending you gentle hugs and keeping fingers crossed your little one stays put for as long as possible xx


----------



## Charmars

Just a quick one to say thinking of you pineapple, I'll be back on tomorrow to do personals x


----------



## Leanne5

Quick one from me too (until tomorrow) - sending big hugs pineapple. Will keep you and little one in my prayers. Glad to hear hospital are looking after you well xx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

Dolphins - how is the treatment going? is our IBS still causing you issues? Goo luck for your scan tomorrow. Congratulations on 16 years together. Hope you had a nice time celebrating. have you had the results from your miracles babies MRI yet?

Leanne - I have had palpataions on and off for a while now, but def get it checked by your MW or GP. How are you feeling today? Glad they are scanning you regulary and keeping an eye on you. 

shadow - Can't believe Callie is 3 months, how time flies! 

Pineapple - how many weeks are you now? Sounds like they are looking after you. How are you coping with the bleeds and being in and out of hospital?

Pixanne and Chlow - how are you both geting on??

AFM

I have terrible back ache, it is bought on by work I am finding, the position I sit in with the PC isnt helping at all. Still only 4 weeks left at work till maternity leave starts! 
Started buying all the smaller bits this weekend and I am freaked out by how little I know! I have no idea about ideal temperatures, how many layers babies should be wearing, what nappies are best etc! I have signed up for a birthing class starting tomorrow so at least I am prepared for that!


----------



## shadow2013

Hey Charmers. .. don't panic!! Good rule of thumb baby should have one layer more than you - if their body seems overly warm take a layer off and never check temp by hands and feet, bedrooms should be between 16-20 degrees but I was bought a grow egg which is a thermometer and nightlight the colours show red for hot green for good and blue cold with slight differences for just about right! Then adjust clothing accordingly! I'm sure your class will help you although I found mine was more common sense! You will be fine xx


----------



## shadow2013

With nappies I had a small bag o each but have ended up finding pampers the best and with the sales you can get them really cheap and stock up - secret sale on now for pampers club members!


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies

Thanks for all your messages. 
An update from me...
At about 4am this morning I started losing a lot of blood. They ended up giving me a general and doing c section! Our little girl was born at 5.25am at 33w+5 weighing 5lb. I have only seen her for about 10 mins this avo but going back shortly. She is in neonatal unit but doing well. 
No name yet, we were a bit behind on thinking about girls names. Head a bit fuzzy so will sign off now and check in again tomorrow

Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Congratulations pineapple,  a proper tiny baby girl! Hope you get to see her and cuddle her soon. Hope you are well hunny - keeping fingers crossed all improves.
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - congratulations! How are you and baby doing? Any namesd yet? 5lb is a good weight for your term. You must be in shock!


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I just wanted to update you all about my monitoring scan that I had yesterday.  The scan went ok, and the drugs are doing what they should be doing, but I am responding slowly to the drugs, I don't why, maybe it's because of my age or something, but they want me to come in for another scan on Monday, as my endometrial lining is currently 7 mm. but they would like it to be at least 8 mm or above, before they can consider transfer.

Therefore, I have to continue with the same amount of meds. that I was on just before I had my scan yesterday, and go into clinic again on Monday.

Good luck for everyone else's journey's.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Charmars, shadow, thanks for your messages! Baby is doing well and she is so wee and cute. Now just on saline drip and a teeny feeding pipe  into her nose. I am expressing colostrum for her day and night so she gets as much from me as poss. Had more cuddles and each one she is starting to feed a bit - she is just a bit early so will get the hang of it shortly apparently. Feeling much better today and showered. I will prob be released in yhe next couple of days and then can keep popping in to feed and see baby until she is allowed out. 
Working on names but nothing yet. 
Still in shock (along with the hospital staff!) but things going well so big smiles on our faces! 

Charmars - I have gone for Naty nappies as they are mostly compostable (in rubbish, not doing them at home) and then doing trial of reusables next month. 
As long as u have lots of layers you can take on and off you will be fine 

Dolphins - hope things continue to go well for you, good luck on Monday!

Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Glad to hear things are going well pineapple and hope the shock wears off soon. Enjoy your wee bundle, she will get the hang of feeding - im sure she's just as surprised at being here!! I had a few naty nappies and breast pads they were lovely but we couldn't afford them.

dolphins ... glad your progressing,  slow and steady isn't necessarily a bad thing. Fingers crossed for you xx

Found out today that none of the ladies I egg shared with were successful, quite sad, was hoping someone would also get lucky too.

Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, sorry I've been a bit awol. 

Pineapple - wow what a shock!!! How are you and baby doing? Have you got a name yet for the little miracle? 5lb is a fab weight for the term. Sending big hugs to both of you. Xxx

Dolphins - how are you? Try not to worry about the lining - it's amazing how much it can thicken in the space of a couple of days!! Keep us updated. Good luck Hun xx

AFM - I ended up back at hospital with another small bleed. Consultant says they could be warning bleeds in the lead up to a big one.. So just taking it day by day. I'm 25 weeks today so just willing the weeks away.

Hope all the rest of my girlies are keeping well.
Speak soon xxx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - I am gutted for you that you havent been able to sit back and enjoy being pregnant, it must be awful for you. Hoping the consultant is wrong and you dont see a big bleed. What would happen if there was a big bleed?

shadow - sorry to hear our egg share ladies weent successful. Makes your litlie one even more of a miracle, hope Callie is doing well.

Pineapple - how are you? Are you at home yet?


----------



## Leanne5

Hi charmars... It would be much the same scenario as pineapple. Hospitalisation and ultimately an emergency c section to get baby here. Just hoping wee man can hang in there a bit longer. Got a scan on 29th oct and another consultant appt so fingers crossed will know more then.  Xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Today is Day 17 of my 6th Cycle of treatment, 2nd FET, and for the 2nd Sunday in a row, my stomach still feel's like it is doing somersaults.    

However! There is no rest for the wicked, as I've got a 2 yr. old to look after, and travelling to Huddersfield tonight to see the Live movie experience of the film: 'The Suffragettes', and then to Manchester tomorrow for our scan, so no let up really! Then hopefully, once we have our scan tomorrow, we'll have a better idea when the transfer is going to be.  It will be some time this week, as my endometrial lining should be thick enough by tomorrow.  

However! I'm feeling quite nervous and scared at the mo. that transfer will be coming up this week, as I know how attached you'll get when your embryo is transferred, and the grief and emotions that are involved when it doesn't work! As I suppose I am wanting to protect myself from it, as I have experienced it not working, too many times now.   However! "You have to be in it, to win it! So they say!" So, I'll better "throw" myself, right into it again, emotions and all! Just not feeling really positive, and optimistic that it's going to work.

Anyway! Hope you are all alright, on this cold, dry Sunday!

I'll update you on the scan tomorrow. Wish us luck!  

xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Evening ladies

Dolphins - good to hear cycle is going well so far. Keep positive and wishing u lots of luck for Transfer this week    

Leanne - sorry to hear you've been in hospital, did they admit you for the 24 hours? My advice for what it is worth is to take it v easy, no lifting washing baskets and bags etc. also don't stray too far from home/ hospital if you can help it. We had two near misses with planning to go to weddings. If we had gone to the second one I would have had the baby on the other side of the country and probably still be there! Try not to worry tho, just have a hospital bag packed for you and the baby just in case 

Charmars  - hope your back is doing ok and that your classes are going well. We only managed 2 NCT classes but hoping to go to the rest as they are really useful and the people are all lovely. 

Afm - we have chosen a name - Alice! I am home now. Tired going into hospital 3 times a day and still pretty uncomfortable but just totally smitten with Alice, she is just awesome. Will write more ASAP. 

Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Pineapple that's a lovely name and pleased you and baby are doing well - your body will take some time to heal so no rushing yourself!! Enjoy your bundle xx

Leanne my heart goes out to you sweetie - stay strong and stay calm! I'm praying the little guy hangs on as long as poss for you xx

Dolphins throw yourself all in to give yourself the best chance, im praying this is your time xxx

Charmers have you been to any classes yet - hope the advice gave you a starting point xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Lots of love
Shadow xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Had my 2nd monitoring scan yesterday at the clinic, and disappointedly, and quite worringly, my endometrial lining is 'still' mostly 7mm, with only 1 measurement out of about 5 that they took being 8mm, and after my first scan, the nurse said that the Dr. would like it to be 8mm or above.

This for me is disappointing, and is worrying, as I was worried sick after the scan, as this is the last go with us using my OE, so the last thing that we need is a thinner endometrial lining.

I have read somewhere that say's that if treatment is going to work, the thicker the endometrial lining as to be, so 7 mm is quite thin.  Therefore, to optimise my chances, the Dr has increased my steroids from 1 mg  a day to 2 mg a day, which has caused me no heap of problems today, with my gut's doing 'double somersaults' now, and I have been feeling sick.

Therefore, our Embryo Transfer is going to be next week now, instead of this week, but I have requested an extra scan before my transfer on Fri. at 12 noon, to help to reassure my mind that my endometrial lining is looking better then it was yesterday.  However the Dr. has said that they will still do the transfer now if the lining is 'still' 7 mm by Fri. The nurse has said, that if the Dr. was at all concerned about it just being 7 mm, then the Dr. would have cancelled the cycle.  But I know that some of you ladies would appreciate 'our concern' esp. as this will be our last cycle of using our OE. and we want to optimise our chance's. 

Has anyone else had a embryo transfer with a thinner endometrial lining, and gone on to have a successful cycle? If so, what happened?

Anyway! I am hoping that this is a good omen but our Embryo Transfer is now scheduled for Monday 19th October 2015, which ironically is the date that we celebrated our son's 1 yr. adj. age exactly a year ago on that date by having a 'Naming Day for him.'  So I think that this is a "happy coincidence" to be PUPO on that date, even if it doesn't end up sticking! So how good is that? 

Anyway! I start my injections of Clexane and Prontogest tomorrow, as well as my tablets, so I will see how I feel when I am on that lot! I hate having IBS on top of having to have treatment, as the meds. always cause me bad side effects.

Anyway! Hope that you are all alright, and bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I'm feeling nervous at the mo. as I will be taking injections again tonight, so I am in a bit of trepidation, as it's been 8 mths. now since my last cycle, and my last lot of injections.  I don't mind seeing the injections, after all I'm a nurse, but it just make's the cycle more real for me, instead of just taking tablets, and it's my first day of taking the awful Calcichew, which I am currently sucking on at the mo. which is just disgusting.    And I've got to take these twice a day now!  

Also, I am meant to be on Slimming World, but I am forever hungry on these steroids, and they are upsetting my gut's no end!   

On a more positive note! It is getting ever closer to my scan again on Fri. to check if my lining is any better!   I am sincerely hoping it is!  

Anyway! Bye for now, and wish me the best of luck with both of my injections tonight.  : 

xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey dolphins
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you my sweet - I saw a lovely picture of a new baby in a heart made of needles. .. a mother had gone thru many cycles to achieve her baby. I hope that image may help give you some hung to visualise during your injections this time round xxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Just a quick one - 

Wanted to say, im thinking of you dolphins and sending you massive virtual hugs. That's a lovely image shadow has mentioned. Hopefully it will help you visualise the miracle at the end... All the injections will be worth it!! 

To respond to your previous post - I got my cycle back in February cancelled due to a thin lining but the doctors discussed it really early on, so the fact they have allowed you to continue is positive. 

When I started my cycle this time round, my lining was slow to grow and was only around 7mm. The doctors then said that this could a normal measurement for me (every woman is different) and so they went ahead with transfer... And low and behold I got my BFP! I hope this gives you some hope. 

Good luck Hun and keep us updated. Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Just a quick one - good luck Dolphins, fingers are firmly crossed for you xx


----------



## Dolphins

Well ladies! I started my injections once again yesterday! And I "really had to psyche myself up to do it! Has I really didn't want to do it!" Has it's been so long since I did my last cycle, and every cycle you do doesn't make it any easier.   

Anyway! It should be easier tonight, now I have got my first lot of injections out of the way! It can only get better from here!

Nearly my scan time again tomorrow! But before this, I will be lighting a candle tonight for "Infant & Pregnancy Loss Day" which is today, when people will be paying their respects to women, couples and or families like myself, who have lost a pregnancy, as I had an early miscarriage as a result of my 1st Cycle 3 yrs. ago now. And I 'still' wonder, what could have been,  plus, we so very nearly lost our son. So, I'll be lighting a candle tonight at 7 p.m. I hope that some of you ladies will be able to join me in doing this.

Hope everyone else is alright, and bye for now.

xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies  

Long time no see. Apologies for going awol but am sure you're used to it by now it seems to be what I need to do after a failed cycle or mc. How are you all? Xxx 

Pineapple... Can't believe your news! Congratulations on the birth of beautiful little Alice! How is she doing xx. You must be so proud x 

Shadow, so nice to see a photo of Callie she's just gorgeous. Hope all is good with you x 

Dolphins congrats on staying your injections and good luck with your cycle! That's nice you lit a candle for all the little lost souls. We still miss our little ones from 3 years ago too, it never goes away x 

Leeanne sounds like you are having a tough pregnancy mrs.   if anyone is strong enough to get through it its you. Glad you are being looked after by your docs and delighted to see you're having a little boy!  

Pixanne hope you and your little team of pixies are doing great. How's Elodie doing xx 

Charmars hows everything with you? Not long till mat leave exciting   what are you having? xx 

Chloe, how are you? What did you have?! Xx 

Hope all my other ladies are good, dinky and katy and fraf and everyone. So many pages to scroll back through. 

Afm I've been struggling the past couple of months and still am to be honest. I'm still devestated about losing our little one. Think I always will be. We had medical testing done which showed he had triploidy, a chromosome condition incompatible with life, he never had a chance. It did confirm as we knew in our hearts that he was a boy, so we named him James. We are also getting to bury his tiny body in a family grave where he will be safe so next week I have to contact funeral director to arrange it. Really miss him struggling to cope going to set up some counseling soon I think. Sorry for the depressing post I guess it's just my story just now. 

We've been trying naturally this month but evil af showed today. Going to phone the hospital soon and see about picking up our little frosty. 

It's funny when we started this thread so long ago some of us weren't mums yet, but now the majority are. How amazing! It gives me hope. 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - lovely to hear from you. You sound so down Hun, sending you a huge hug. I hope having the funeral for James  will help you in the grieving process. I think counselling would be good too, it helps to talk to someone. You want to be in a good mindset if you try again so take time Hun. We are always hear to talk to, you aren't alone xxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Bad news from today's scan by the way, as it transpires that my endometrial lining today is 6 mm - 7 mm, and measure's thinner then what it was on Monday's scan.  So the Dr. had a chat with us today, to discuss options.

One option is to cancel the cycle now, and to take eostrogen patches throughout the cycle next time.
Second option is to take eostrogen patches now, and go ahead with the Transfer on Monday.
Or the third option is to take eostrogen patches now, and have a scan on Monday morning before making a decision whether to have the Embryo Transfer later on that day.

Therefore, we have opted for the most attractive 3rd Option, as we don't really want to cancel at this point in time, but we are still facing that the cycle may after be cancelled on Monday.   

I don't know how much these patches will be able to help between now and Monday, as this is a form of HRT treatment, and normally given to post menopausal women, but we will keep everything crossed, and we'll see.     

Basically, the Dr. told us today, that he think's that the preterm c-section that I had to have my son has comprimised my uterine lining, so because I had to have a section, it has scuppered my future chances a bit. "If it doesn't rain, it pour's so they say." So please wish me luck that these patches work, and that the scan show's up good news for me on Monday, and that we can have the Embryo Transfer on Monday.

Bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Apologies for being awol for such a long time.  The last few moths have been quite challenging.  So much to catch up on so here I go..

Pineapple - firstly congratulations on the birth of your daughter Alice!   Hope you are all doing ok.  Lovely name as well  xx

Sunshine - Good to hear from you. Just so sorry for what you must be going through.  Sending you massive hugs and I will cross my fingers that it works for you naturally.  If not you have a lovely little frostie waiting.  There is still so much hope.  As you say look at all the miracle babies on this thread already. Stay strong lovely Xx

Leanne - I've been reading back on your posts. What a dreadful time you've been having throughout your pregnancy.  I just hope your little one can hang on a bit longer towards the due date.  From what you've said it sounds like the doctors have everything under control. I'm sure everything will be fine and soon you will have your little boy in your arms. Xx

Dolphins - I have to say you are such a strong lady.  To go through what you have and endure further IVF cycles is admirable. I truly hope that you are able to go ahead with ET and achieve that little sibling for your son.  I have everything crossed for you. Xx

Charmers - so excited for you Hun. Not long to go now! I'm sure all first time parents feel exactly the same but when baby arrives it all just comes so naturally.  Nevertheless, birthing classes will put your mind at ease and I'm sure being as stress-free as possible at this stage is a plus! Xx

Shadow - how are you enjoying motherhood? Sorry to hear the other ladies you were egg sharing with weren't successful. It's such a game of chance this IVF. Xx

Pixanne - how are you and the Pixies? Busy as ever I imagine xx

Fraf - hope you are getting on ok and enjoying being a mum xx

Hope the rest of the ladies are ok. I can't scroll back anymore. Xx

AFM well it's been a turbulent few months.  I started fortnightly blood draining sessions at the hospital in July.  It's just like a blood donation but the frequency of the sessions has been making me really poorly afterwards due to the fact that my haemoglobin levels aren't getting chance to recover.  So I've been getting anaemic episodes ( yes you can have too much iron but be anaemic too!)  which have left me incredibly fatigued, dizzy and nauseous.  About a month ago they reduced the amount of blood they were taking from me which has helped.  In terms of progress my ferritin level has dropped from 765 to 404 although it has annoyingly stagnated for the past 2months.  

The good news is that we have booked a review appointment with the clinic in January with the view to starting a fresh cycle end of March.  That is based on my ferritin level reducing to a safe number ( they want it below 50).  Just hoping it starts dropping again soon.  

In other news we have settled into our new home. DP started his new graduate job as a nuclear engineer and is loving it.  We are also looking forward to our holiday to Cuba at the beginning of March.  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Thanks for your best wishes, and esp. to Katy_81 who said some lovely things about me in her last post. I really do appreciate it!     YES!!!!!! I'm officially PUPO!!! What a rollercoaster this cycle has been.

Anyway! A yr to the day since it was my son's Naming Day must have been a good omen after all.   

My OTD is only in 10 days time 29th Oct. 15 so not too long to wait.

However! I've been resting tonight, as I have been bleeding after transfer and experiencing minor cramping. So the clinic has told me to rest for today.

Anyway hope you ladies are alright.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Sunshine and clouds ... so lovely to hear from you my sweet. James is a lovely name and i hope the answer can give you some closure. Big hugs, we're here for you so please make sure you talk to someone!

Dolphins. So chuffed for you - a special day indeed. Rest up hun give yourself the best chance. I have my fingers crossed and counting with you xx

Katy wow your treatment seems hard work hun. I hope your levels start to fall again now your settled into the routine. Anaemia is no fun so I hope they have a plan to help you. Good to hear you have a plan to move forwards sweetie. I'm. Loving motherhood thank you - ive learnt there is no rule book except the one your baby writes as they grow!! Life is certainly very different now   Keep in touch xx

Leanne I hope all is still ok with you and that little boy is hanging on tight xx

AFM ... Callie is growing well and trying to stand and sit but not fussed with rolling! I can't believe how strong she is - and for the most part she sleeps thru!! 

Hope all my ladies are ok xx


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations on being PUPO Dolphins!!  . So glad they were able to go ahead with the transfer. Everything crossed for you Hun xx

Shadow - Thanks Hun. lovely to hear how Callie is. Great that she sleeps through too. I can imagine that must make a huge difference.  Treatment is a bit of a slog but heading in the right direction. I'll need the blood draining sessions for the rest of my life but eventually it will reduce to 2 or 3 a year and I will be able to donate the blood. So in essence it'll just be like giving blood which a lot of people already do.    Xx


----------



## Charmars

katy - Glad to hear you have your next cycle booked in. Sorry to hear you have felt so ill after your blood sessions. Hope the levels drop again soon for you. Good to hear you are all settled in your new home. Must to nice to have Cuba to look forward to as well!!

shadow - how old is Callie now? well done on her sleeping through, must be nice fo you to get a decent amount of sleep now? how are you? Has all your back pain etc gone since you had Callie?

sunshine - been thinking of you and hope you are ok

leanne - how are you hun?

Fraf and Pixanne - how are you ladies doing?

Pineapple - how is Alice doing? how are you?

AFM - well I start maternity leave next week, 30/10. Cant wait as my back is getting worse and sitting at a desk doesnt help. The work on the house is hopefully back on as we had lots of delays, so hoping that the builder ploughs on and its done before the baby arrives. The babies head is measuring big and so have another scan a week today. If its still big then they will talk about a c section.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies xx

Charmars mat leave woo hoo!  Just in time for the clocks going back. Who needs to get up for work when its dark and dreary!? Good luck with the scan and talks about possible c sec xxx.  Good to hear your house is coming on too. Exciting times. Thanks for thinking of me, and thanks for your sweet reply the other night was in a v sad place and it helped    Have booked counselling for Nov 4th so we shall see how that goes x

Katy lovely to hear from you    Your blood treatment sounds hardcore! V impressed with your dedication. IVF warrior xx Fantastic news about January review and possible March cycle! woohoo. Good work. Well done to your hubby to on his graduation and new job xx

Shadow thanks xxx. We liked it too its strange we picked the name and then saw a family tree my hubbies family had done going back through the generations and there are so many James! So hopefully he is up there safe with them all just now. Callie is trying to stand and sit?! amazing! how time flies and things change eh. Thats wonderful she's just gorgeous. How are you doing? are you finally free of the effects of dreaded OHSS? xx

Dolphins congrats on being PUPO! Not long til your OTD! Wishing you every success, everything crossed for you xx

Things are moving on for us. I've been arranging a service and burial for our wee smiler so hopefully its going to be next Thursday, the lovely man who is arranging is going to call me back on Monday to confirm. It was the saddest thing looking at tiny coffins and trying to choose one, unbelievable. My hubby is really struggling with it all. He's thinking of getting a tattoo to commemorate our little angel boy. 

I've arranged some counselling for next week and been in touch with Dr Quenby about NK cell testing. although am not sure if i do have nk cells as my body sustained the pregnancy last time longer than it should have. 

And in the meantime i called the ACS unit to enquire about starting the frozen cycle and they've said if we want it we can come in for prostap on 5th November! so we could pick u pick up little frosty REALLY soon. Have to admit this has given me a real lift, even though I am realistic there is not much chance of it working - there is always A chance   Part of me is thinking it may be too soon, but part is thinking just go for it without high expectations. We only have one frosty so chances are she may not even thaw properly. If we get this cycle done and dusted we will know where we are by christmas and can head into the new year either preggers or with a plan to go private ivf in the new year.

Have also secured a secondment for a few months (more money which is nice) and our house renovatino is coming along great.

Hope you are all good. Sending you, your bumps, your babies and your embies lots of love.

xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Sorry for no personals tonight, but I have been on a training course all day today, and I'm on one all day tomorrow, so I am feeling quite shattered at the mo.

Anyway! I felt quite upset this morning, and could have cried, as I really felt that my   was on it's way, as my period is due to come on around about now, and I was experiencing pains in my stomach like it was, in fact it started yesterday morning, if I was perfectly honest! Therefore! I know it's not over yet, as I haven't started bleeding again, so that's good news, and my OTD isn't until Thurs. 29th Oct. 2015, but I am just having bad feelings about this!

Anyway! It's not over, until it's over so they say! But I haven't been feeling poorly today like I was yesterday, as I was feeling really quite sick yesterday, and felt dizzy a bit on Thurs. Anyway less then a week to go now until OTD, and halfway through my 10 day wait, so not too long to go now, so fingers, toes and everything crossed!          

Goodnight and speak to you all soon.



xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I "still" fear that my period is on it's way I'm afraid! As I woke up this morning with sharp pains in my stomach, like I get at times when my period is due, and I am still having cramping sensations now.   I could feel my period was on it's way last cycle, and on OTD it was a clear BFN, and my period came 2 days later, so unfortunately I have been here before.

Going shopping now, as I am trying frantically to distract myself until Thurs. OTD.  I will test first thing on the Thurs. morning, but I am half thinking that it hasn't worked, however! I haven't bled yet, so you'll never know.  I am still feeling really sick, as well, esp. this morning for some strange reason.
However, I can't believe how quickly this 10 day wait has been for me, has I have been really, really busy with our son, so not much time to think and dwell thankfully.  I have felt that during this cycle esp. the 2ww (in my case this time, the 10 day wait) has gone the quickest, thankfully.  It was cycle 2  and 3 that I felt that it really tracked, as I had to wait 16 days then, so it went beyond the 2ww.

Anyway! Will catch up with some personals later hopefully!

Bye for now. 

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks Charmers.  

I'll let you know tomorrow morning what my results are.

Goodnight & bye for now.  

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Been a manic week so apologies for lack of contact. 

Just a quick one to say goodluck for your test Dolphins. I've got everything crossed for you. 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Good luck dolphins  

My little James ceremony is today at 12:30 if any of you ladies want to say a little prayer or kind thought for him x


----------



## Katy_81

Any news Dolphins? Good luck Hun xxx

Sunshine - will be thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck dolphins x


----------



## Pixanne

And thinking of you sunshine x


----------



## Leanne5

Sunshine - sending you much love and strength today on what will be a very emotional day. I will be sure to say a prayer for james and your family xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Thanks for wishing me luck ladies, but it's a   for me this morning.

Thinking of you though Sunshine, big hugs hun!     You'll always keep James in your heart, and will be thinking of you, and your James, at 12.30 p.m.  

Hope everyone else is alright.

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Charmars

Dolphin - sorry to hear you news   and I hope your LB is doing well

Sunshine - I will be thinking of your at 12.30 today and saying a little prayer for you and James xxx


----------



## Katy_81

So sorry Dolphins  Xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Very sorry to hear that dolphins    sending you lots of love 

Thanks so much for your kind words ladies we felt the ceremony helped and it was beautiful x


----------



## shadow2013

Dolphins - sooo sorry hunny. I hope you find the strength to carry on your journey in whichever direction it takes you.

Sunshine - lovely to hear you had a beautiful ceremony for James.  I hope your journey continues xx

Leanne I hope your little one is hanging on in there xx

Hope all my other ivf warriors are keeping well xx


----------



## Charmars

Evening all!!


How is everyone doing? X


----------



## shadow2013

Hi Charmers,  doing well in our house - had my first kit day at work this week - absolutely hated leaving callie but did enjoy hot cups of tea and adult company. I have 2 more this month - I baked chocolate chip cookie cupcakes which were amazing, thankfully daddy was home so I could make them!!

Sunshine and clouds - a little while ago.you asked about my ohss, im still suffering during af and mid cycle so im guessing ovulation time. Horrendous Cramping and aching ovaries so im hoping that it settles altho currently getting worse each month. My friend also had bad ohss and 4hrs on she's still suffering so it really is something to avoid!

Leanne how are you getting on - is that baby hanging in there?

Hope the sun is shining everywhere this morning xxx


----------



## Charmars

I had a surprise baby shower yesterday!! Got so many gifts it was lovely!!


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers that's lovely, baby showers are just lovely. Can't believe mine was 5 months ago!  Have you got everything ready yet or are you sill having fun shopping?


----------



## Charmars

I need to get some more baby toiletries and the stuff to pack my hospital bag and then I think I am ready, although def don't feel it!!

The house is still being extended, kitchen should go in end of this month/beginning Dec. 

Baby is breech and head measurements are very large so think we are heading for a c section. So in 5 or so weeks we should finally get to meet our baby!! Eek!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

That's awesome charmars! You've been so patient and your little bundle is nearly here! Very exciting x.  

Shadow wow I had no idea it could last that long! Evil thing so it is. I still remember your fight with the dr who had the cheek to question your pregnancy cos of the ohss.   xx. Bet you were glad to get back to wee Callie after your kit x. 

Im currently on operation rescue frosty! Took prostap on 5 Nov. If all goes to plan may have embryo transfer first or second week in December. We shall see x 

Did anyone see the news about the new ivf technique which is supposed to have close to an 80% success rate?! If any of you ladies is considering ivf again for a sibling it could be commonplace by then   it's all over Google may be available from next year x


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - good luck with operation Frostie! Got everything crossed Hun! Not seen the news but will be googling now!!

I've spent the day in Birmingham Xmas shopping and I would t recommend it at 34 week pregnant!! My back kills and I'm shattered! But at least everyone will be getting a Xmas present!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks mrs   xxx 

V impressive xmas shopping! Hope you're feeling suitably smug   xx


----------



## Dolphins

It's been 2 wks. now since my OTD, and I am still having more bad days then good, the pain is so great, I so want another baby, that it hurts! Anyway! Time is a great healer, and I have already started to look at our next step, which will be donor now. I have got a friend who has had a donor, and she went to Serum, and it worked for her first time, and I have heard great things about Serum, and I have heard that the success rate is so good, that after an early miscarriage, and 4 clear negative cycles, I just feel that I can't go through another failed cycle again,   so I need a "really good success rate". Also, in another country, if it work's your child is not legally obliged to look for their genetic parent at 18, as they are in this country, so that's another good reason to go abroad.  Also, the donor cycles are cheaper abroad!

However! I've got a couple of things that I would like your advise on ladies, if you may!

Firstly, if there is anyone on here that has gone down the donor route, or considering it, have you heard of the 'Donor Conception Network?' And if so, have you joined it? And is it worth joining? As I know that it is an annual membership, and I know that they run workshops for potential parents considering the donor option, but I was wondering, if it was worth joining? As the annual membership, is not that cheap.

Secondly, our clinic is pushing us to make a decision whether or not we would like to store my partner's sperm for a further 2 or 4 ys. with an added cost, but as we are now having to go through the egg donor route, is it worth storing it for longer, or just telling them to get rid of it, as we will have to transfer it anyway when we go abroad to have treatment, just in case we need to use it.  Basically, we don't know what the implications are, and haven't got the full information to make an informd decision on it either way, and the clinic needs to know asap, as the end of the storage period is at the beginning of Dec. 2015, so not much time at all.  It is really a decision that we do not really want to make at the mo.

Any feedback on these two big queries, will be "greatly appreciated!" Many thanks.    

Sorry about the lack of personals, but in between managing my child's behaviour, who has got additional needs, and feeling tired, emotionally and physically, I am finding it really hard at the mo. to keep up with other people's news.

Hope you are all ok.   

xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Apologies for being awol.  I do think of you all often. 

I'm afraid I can't help on your queries,  Dolphins.

Charmers,  so close!  How exciting. You should've Amazoned for your shopping!

Hello everyone else. 

I'm laid low with an awful bug.  I've had intermittent stomach pains for a few weeks and it seems to have come to a head.  I'll go to the docs if I'm still not eating tomorrow because I don't want to lose my milk. 

My three little icsi pixies are all wonderful. I've just done the big one's school application and am awaiting an appointment with the child development centre as she's a bit behind socially. I don't dwell on it - she is who she is and a wonderful little girl.  She'll find her feet.  We just want to try and secure some extra funding to help her transition to school and to help her catch up really. Her preschool are amazing. 

My medium one is just brilliant. She's really talking a lot.  My eldest had glue ear so her language was delayed until my hissy fit finally got her grommets,  and it's very different watching a hearing child develop their speech. There are new words every day and she's using full sentences and she's only just two. She is such a funny little button. 

My beautiful elodie is a dream.  She's now 16w and only wakes once in the night for a feed.  She just feeds and goes straight back to sleep.  She's a very smiley little thing and has a perfect dimple on each cheek.  I'm still exclusively breast feeding her which we both love but am starting to get a stock of purees in the freezer for around six weeks time. She really is the dream baby. 

I definitely am enjoying her babyhood the most.  I think it's because I'm more relaxed.  I don't look at books and am completely following my instincts this time and consequently there are no rules.  She usually stays up with me until I go to bed, even though her last feed is at seven and I cuddle her all evening.  I'm sure the health visitor would have a fit but I don't care! We both love the cuddles! 

X


----------



## Charmars

Dolphins - sorry I have experience with DE

Pixanne - sorry to hear you aren't well. Get yourself to the docs. Glad to hear elodie is being such an angel, you sound so relaxed its lovely!! Hope your eldest gets the support she needs

How's everyone else doing? Leanne? Katy? Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi dolphins ... i can only help from the other side of DE - being a donor is the most amazing experience. I hope someone can help, I think there is a thread on this forum that could help you.

Pixanne, you sound like an amazing mum! How you juggle everything is great - pls get some advice if ya that poorly hunny. 

Sunshine, unfortunately ohss can have permanent effects apparently which is fairly rubbish. I was soo happy to get back to callie, have another kit on monday!

Charmers - good going on the shopping! I'm. Impressed, lat yr I was far too poorly to do anything and this yr im all done ready!!

So yesterday I made fudge for the first time - 1 minute in the microwave and it's fantastic!! 
Callie is growing well and at 4 months is sitting up lookin at a book and turning the pages!! She also moved from one end of her cot to the other - eek!!! She tries to take food off my plate but she's got 2 months to go yet altho I might let her have christmas dinner 😂

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Charmars

It's all very quiet on here!

How is everyone?

Leanne how are you doing?

Katy - how's things with you?

Shadow, pineapple, Pixanne - hope you are all getting ready for Xmas with your little ones!! 

Dolphins - hope you are well, hope you got the answers you wanted about the donor route. How is your lo?

Sunshine - how's your cycle going? Do you have a date for ET? 

I'm booked in to be induced on Boxing Day, but at 36 weeks the babies measurements are all at 40 weeks and est weight over 7lbs so I'm thinking they make an appearance early!


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies I'm so sorry I've been awol for ages I have checked in on you all but not had chance to sit and write.  I need to re read about 10 pages so I can do personals.  Ella is now 4 months old and still amazes me everyday.  It's gone so fast though.  She's getting so big she can wiggle herself around on her back so I can't leave her alone unless it's on the floor and I've done a full health and safety risk assessment lol.  This time last year I was in my final few days of the dreaded 2ww never dreaming this beautiful angel in my arms would be in our life.  I never take one minute of this blessing for granted.  My heart breaks for those of you that haven't been so lucky and I really wish I had the magical powers to give you all your angels in your arms.  Big hugs to you all personals to come xx


----------



## Charmars

Can't believe Ella is 4 months old now! hope you are looking forward to your first Xmas with her!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Aw fraf what a lovely message. So glad you have your little princess and so lovely that you don't ever forget the journey.  

Hope everyone is doing well xx

I'm half way through frozen cycle,  getting a scan on Thursday to see if the lining is thick enough and if so then hopefully transfer would be in a weeks time or so.


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Hasn't time flown from last year!! I really.hope that everyone gets their tiny miracles soon xxx

Sunshine I have my fingers crossed for you sweetie good luck and keep us posted xx

Fraff, it's scary how mobile they can be isn't it, callie shows no signs of crawling but standing is her thing! I think she'll walk early.

Charmers, exciting times for you hun - my little one was measuring 40wks at 36 too but ended up average sized! Will be thinking of you on boxing day xx

Leanne I hope you are ok hun, it's been a while since you checked in I do hope you are ok xxx

Callie is 5 months today, where has the time gone?? She's just like a tiny human now - sitting up and standing, holding her own bottle and trying to feed herself my tea by stealing either my plate or my cup ... even dad's beer!!! I'm hoping the hv will say we can start weaning her early as she seems to be ready to me. 

Christmas is all exciting this year off to lincoln christmas market tomorrow and I think we've got my first Christmas everything covered!! Lol.

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Shadow can't believe Callie is five months!  

Lining is good so we've got a transfer date of next Thursday the 10th of December


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - good luck for your transfer tomorrow!

I hope everyone else is ok, it's so quiet on here but thinking of you all xx


----------



## shadow2013

Sunshine just want to say good luck and thinking of you tomorrow! 

Charmers how are you getting on hunny, enjoying the last few weeks of quiet? Hope you are all ready xx

So we've started weaning at 5 months!! Callie loves her veggies and porridge we are working our way thru the veggies before fruit.  She's still standing and swimming on the floor rather than crawling. She's even worked out that if she coughs and puts her hands out she gets her water. She puts her arms up for cuddles and really is just soooo lovely 

Hopefully everyone is well and looking forward to Christmas xxx


----------



## Charmars

Yes just waiting now for baby to decide when they want to come! Being induced Boxing Day but really hoping they are here before then! Still waiting for our building work to be completed!

Callie sounds just delightful! I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks ladies!  So nerve wracking as just one little frosty. Hope she survives her big moment this morning  

Shadow Callie sounds amazing and so clever   lovely to hear how she is coming on xxx

Charmars not long at all. What a brilliant Christmas present! It's your baby's gender a surprise?  Xx 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Charmars

Yes we haven't found out the sex!

Let us know how your Frostie gets on, got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girlies,

So sorry for being AWOL for quite a while - had a bad few months. 

How are you all doing? I have been checking in every so often but just haven't had any energy to post. 

Shadow - can't believe callie is already 5 months old. It sounds like she is doing amazing! Doesn't time fly? 

Sunshine - goodluck for today Hun. I've got everything crossed for you!! Big hugs! Xx

Fraff - how are you and your little angel doing? So happy you finally got your miracle dream xx

Dolphins - how are you Hun? 

Katie - how's things Hun? Not long now until your holiday. 

Pixanne - how's superwoman and her little pixies doing? 

Charmars - the end is in sight now Hun. Not long to wait at all now! 😁 can't wait to hear your birth announcement - even more exciting that you don't know the gender!! ❤ Xx

Is everyone sorted for Xmas? Only 15 sleeps!! Think I'm worse than a kiddie! Haha. 

AFM - I've had a rough few months. Still poorly with hyperemesis gravidarium being sick and feeling nauseous 24/7. Been having constant scans and consultant appointments and most days are spent bed ridden or at the very least house bound. Can't say I'm enjoying the experience but everytime I feel my "wee" man move it makes me smile and realise it is all worth it. 

My latest scan was rather strange - they think I have 2 placentas!! Apparently it's huge - posterior and anterior and the part completely covering my Cervix. No matter how many times they try to make both lobes of placenta join up on the scan they can't so they reckon there are two! They have mentioned it could be the result of a vanishing twin in early pregnancy where my body absorbed the early baby but the placenta continued to grow. I've made them triple check there wasn't a baby hiding behind my wee man. Ha. Due to the placenta issues I've been diagnosed with major placenta praevia and they have 100% ruled out a natural birth. Baby could not get past the placenta to come out and I'm at a high risk of major haemorrhage. As such, I've been booked in for a planned c section on 8th January when I will be 38 weeks. It's scary as they've told me it's a high risk section but I will have lots of blood products on standby and a full team of consultants to do the operation. As for now I'm trying hard not to think about it too much. 

On top of that I've had to have heart tests and be put on meds for anaemia and palpitations. Pregnancy is so easy isn't it? 😁😁😂

Work who had been so supportive have gone the totally opposite way now. My old boss got moved and now we have a new one who is not a people person at all. To say she is a nightmare is an understatement. They are pretty much forcing me back to work - albeit I'm gonna be working from home starting from today. The alternative is cutting me to half pay which they have already done when they shouldn't have.. And they wonder why I went mad!! It's totally pointless. My half pay shouldn't start until 18th December but I've arranged to take annual leave from that date until the end of the year then start my maternity in new year. Why they feel the need to make me work from home for the sake of literally a week! this is despite having a sick note until 3rd jan!! It appears the new boss has a problem with people being off on the sick.. Yet those who ring in with a cold or sniffles every other week get nothing said to them. Apologies... I've just realised this has turned into a rant! Ha. 

As for baby bump - my wee man is measuring not so small. The sonographers refer to him as "chunk" 😂
At my 32 week scan he was already measuring 5lb 14oz!!! Good job he is coming out via the sunroof! Haha. But all is well with him. Just gonna be a big boy! 

Anyway, I've rambled on enough. I will try to check in more
Often and wish you all well. 

Take care my girlies xxx


----------



## Charmars

Leanne - so good to hear from you. I can't believe how terrible you've had it, you'd have thought we would be graced with easy pregnancies after the stress of conceiving! Sounds like you are being well looked after at the hospital. 8 Jan isn't too far away and then you can start the recovery to getting back to feeling well. Sounds like they will be fully prepared for the birth and c section. I also have a huge baby! At 36 weeks the baby was estimated to weigh 7lb 4 and all the measurements were showing at full term. However I am taking this with a pinch of salt as I have known loads of people who have been told their babies are big to go on and have very small babies!!

Sorry to hear about work, I thought you weren't allowed to work while on a sick note as the sick note now says 'unfit to work'. If anything happened your work would be liable. 

I am in constant labour watch now but just know it's not going to come before Xmas as we so desperately wish!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Omg leeanne I am raging on your behalf at your new boss  

Lovely to hear from you!  You have been through it but you are one tough chick. Your little boy sounds adorable, bet you can't wait to meet him in the new year!


----------



## Pixanne

Hello ladies! 

Leanne, you should get advice on your boss.  If you're signed off sick,  you're signed off suck. Exciting news that you have a date.  I had a c sec with dd1 ( 2 and 3 were natural) and it really us fine.  You just want a safe delivery - that's all that matters. 

Charmers, I keep logging in to check if you've popped!  Super exciting! 

Shadow, Aw Callie sounds great. Why do you need permission from your health visitor to wean?  If you think she's ready, there's no harm in starting a little baby rice and simple veg.  I'm planning to start elodie straight after Christmas. 

Sunshine, good luck honey! 

Hello everyone else! 

Pixies and I are all well.  Dd1 is Mary in her nativity tomorrow. I will be the one at the front crying! I help run a toddler group and we had a ballet teacher come to do a session with the tots today. Dd2 loved it!  As I've alays said,  it'll be the stage or prison for that one! Little Elodie  is 20w now and a stunner.  She just smiles all day long and sings.  I'm exclusively breast feeding and she's maintaining the 75th centile nicely.  I've got a freezer full of purees ready to go. I love weaning - one of my favourite stages.  I'll miss being able to eat whatever I want without gaining weight though! 

All ready for Christmas - presents are even wrapped!  I think dd1 might explode before we get to the big day she's so excited! 

X


----------



## shadow2013

Leanne, the job are rubbish like that when it reaches the pay reduction stage no matter what the circs.  I hope you don't let it stress you too much you have enough going on. Glad he's moving well - makes it all worth while. Sunroof jobs aren't bad, I know I don't have a comparison but I like to be in control and know what's happening so it suited me quite well in the end. I hope you've properly settle in your new house and got everything Ready ok xxxx

Pixanne you are as busy as ever I see!! Bless ya!! I suppose I was worried about being labelled a bad mother as the nhs say don't wean early as you'll cause problems unless you do it with advice from hv. So I asked and hv said common sense prevails when lo is ready so we're working out way thru our veggies. I know what you mean about the weight - I still have 3 stone to shift!!

Sunshine I hope everything went well today and your frosties defrosted well.

Charmers you are good keeping the surprise, it'll be a wonderful Christmas present for you xx

We are all ready for Christmas except wrapping gifts and putting up the tree!! Much better than last yr!! I've spent the day decanting sloe gin and making sloe gin jam with the left over sloes!! Mmmm!!


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - how did your Frostie do? Are youPUPO? Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi Charmars yep pupo. Been a wee bit quiet on it as the embryologist was pretty negative about the quality of our wee frosty. Not expanding as fast as they hoped and I got the impression they were trying to manage my expectations that it won't work, so came out of the transfer feeling a bit flat this time. Am 5dp5dt and dying to test but I know it's too early and am worried about the result!  Nice to be in the pupo bubble a bit longer!  X

Hows things with you?  Nearly D day!  

Hope all you ladies are enjoying the festive season!


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - glad you made it the pupo stage, I've everything crossed for you! Don't test yet it is way too early!! 

My kitchen fitter finished today so I now have a kitchen! 8 days till d day and I've been trying to get all the kitchen bits back in and the house straight! Although still needs painting, a floor, some plastering but at least o can cook!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Charmars    good news on the kitchen!  Hopefully you will have some helpers cooking for you as you will have your hands full soon!


----------



## shadow2013

Sunshine and clouds there is always hope no matter what the drs say! I think positivity has a big part to play in helping too. Are testing 10dp5dt? I will be keeping my fingers crossed sweetie xxx

Charmers good news on the kitchen , hope you are taking it easy with only a few days left to go!! I can't wait to see a photo of your gorgeous bundle - that first cuddle is amazing xx

Callie rolled over from sitting up for the first time today - to reach my husbands beer on the table!!! She is a little monkey bless her xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks chicky. We will see xx. Yeah planning to test on Sunday morning which is 10dp5dt. Otd is Christmas eve tho. Really want to test now!!!  


Aw how cute is Callie!  What an adorable pic you've put up she's a cracker xx how funny going for dad's beer good girl!!  

Charmars an waiting with baited breath to hear about your wee bundle too


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Another bfn for us    I had a gut feeling this one hadn't worked. We're going to just enjoy a boozy Christmas and new year and get a new plan after that. That's all our NHS cycles used up. I have a pot of savings for private treatment  but it's "only " about 9k so we will probably go abroad as we could do two or three cycles instead of one in the UK. 

Please send us your positive sticky vibes an determined to be a mummy one day xx. 

Charmars how are you doing?  Can't wait to hear about your little bundle. Sending you love and best wishes. Xxx

Merry Christmas to all my cycle buddies xx Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - sorry to hear your news. Hope you can enjoy Christmas, and glad to hear you still have a plan. Wishing you lots of sticky luck for the new year xx


Well today is my due date but no signs so looks like I'll be going in Boxing Day to be induced. Really didn't want to be induced but at least I meet baby sooner rather than later!

Have a great Christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

How exciting!    good luck with everything xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Awww sunshine ... big hugs sweetie. I will keep the sticky vibes and pom poms for your next go - I'll be right here cheering you on till you win the ivf lottery. Stay strong my warrior buddy - enjoy your Christmas and keep true to your plans xxxx

Charmers ... fingers crossed you get an amazing chrissie pressie in the morning!! If not, a little assistance isn't all bad - im thinking of you hun xxx

Merry Christmas to everyone, lots of love to you all xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies
Am sorry I have been awol for so long. I am not sure where the days go. l'll get better at checking in again!
I need to catch up on everyone's news but I wanted to say Merry Christmas and I hope you all have a happy and healthy 2016. 
Alice is now 11 weeks old and has doubled her weight and is smiling more every day. She is just gorgeous (I know I biased!) and docs seem happy with her progress. I am still healing but up and about as much as poss.

Charmars I hope you have some baby news soon!! Wishing you lots of luck.

Sending love to you all, I hope 2016 is a special year for all you ladies.  
Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

I hope you all had a lovely Xmas! Can't believe that's it over for another year. 

Sunshine - I am so sorry to hear about your bfn.. But keep positive and don't give up. I will continue to keep sending those sticky vibes for the new year and you will get there in the end Hun. All good things come to those who wait. 

How are all my other girlies doing? Any news charmars?

I'm still plodding along poorly but the end is in sight. Getting very anxious about the c section - not the surgery itself as such... More so the placenta issues and the high risk of substantial bleeding the consultant keeps harping on about. On the count down to meeting our little man.. Or should I say not to little. My last scan on Xmas eve had put him at 8lb 1oz and I was 35+6 at that point. 😁

I can now officially say "next week" we will get to meet him on 8th January. I will be exactly 38 weeks. I have to have steroid injections for two days prior then it's all systems go. 

I'll keep you all updated and look forward to hearing from you all on progress of your little ones / treatments etc xx


----------



## Charmars

Harrison arrived today by c section - he didn't like the pessaries used to induce me so had a ERCS. He is perfect and I'm smitten!!

Any tips on how to curb the paranoia that he isn't breathing gratefully recieved!!


----------



## shadow2013

Aww Leanne,  so good to hear from you lovely lady! Try not to worry too much, there will be a team of doctors to keep you safe and another team for the little one. I'll say a prayer for you Sweetie Xx

Pineapple,  lovely to hear your little Alice is doing well. I'm glad you are healing it's amazing how long it can take! The time flies soo quickly now!

Charmers ... yey excellent news sweetie!!! I panicked a lot too when we left nicu but honestly take a breath you'll be fine. There is an angel care breathing monitor if you feel you need it for the baby's bed - I got one second hand but didn't use it in the end.
so happy for you sweetie    

Happy new year ladies xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Awww congratulations charmars!!! I'm absolutely over the moon for you!!! 

I hope you are recovering well. Enjoy your little miracle and being a mummy!! 

Can't help with the paranoia... But will be asking the same question next week too. Haha. As
Shadow has mentioned.. The angel care monitor.. We have it. Mothercare have it on offer at the moment in the sales.. Might be worth a look. 

Shadow - great to hear from you. Thankyou for your prayers. They are much appreciated. How's your little angel doing? Xx

Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x 

Congratulations Charmars!!!   happy birthday little Harrison!  How wonderful    hope you are doing ok mumma, your little boy sounds adorable xx 

Leeanne how exciting!  A perfect start to 2016! Good luck with everything and we'll done on battling through such a tough pregnancy xx 

Pineapple Alice sounds so cute!  I can't believe how many mummies we have on the thread from where we all started back in Oct/Nov 2014. Very proud of all you ladies and your little miracles x 

Thanks Shadow   x. Hopefully I won't keep you waiting too long!  Hope you had a lovely Christmas with wee Callie xx


----------



## shadow2013

Aw Leanne - I keep all of our circle in my prayers, I figure we could use the extra support and I find a lot of comfort in it. Callie is growing and developing well. She's such an amazing little person - she's getting the hang of standing unaided now! We're off to cromer in the caravan on Wednesday for new yr and I panicked she wouldn't be warm enough but she has toastie onsies and a proper small sleeping bay with a hood and the most amazing kennel of a travel cot!! I highly recommend it - it's like a giant egg! 

Aww sunshine, we never know how long our miracles take but I will be here no matter how long xxx
Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Happy new year ladies! 

Leanne, sending u loads of luck for next week. Try not to worry, the docs know what they are doing and will be ready for anything and everything. Next week you will meet your wee man, what a way to start the year.

Charmars - congratulations!!! Hope you are both doing well. alice has been so snuffly that I can hear her breathing miles away! Just keep telling yourself all is well, but I still check when she goes silent! Hope you are enjoying your first few days of being a mummy!

Shadow, hope you are having fun in the caravan. Can't believe Callie is standing up on her own! 

Sunshine, sorry to hear about your bfn. Hope you are getting on OK and I have everything crossed that 2016 is your year. 

Xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Happy new year ladies. Hope it's a great one for you


----------



## Chloe889

Happy New Year everyone!!!!

Wonderful news about the new arrivals. I hope you're doing well charmers and Harrison and Alice and Pineapple. I am so sorry about your news sunshine. I hope you have managed to enjoy Christmas, all my positive thoughts are going to you and Dolphin.

Leanne, our doctors are amazing and it sounds as if they are fully prepared so keep remembering this and think about holding your little baby.

Shadow, Fraff  and Pixanne - it  sound as if your girlies are doing wonderfully. 

Jack is amazing, now 19 weeks, he loves laughing and smiling and since introducing hungry milk after his 6pm breastfeed he more often than not makes it through the night which feels wonderful although I miss my nighttime snuggles!! 😂 He isn't rolling but likes to stand on his wobbly legs. We've been doing baby yoga and will start a signing class next week. We need to think abou weaning soon, he's started to stare when we eat now! I've really enjoyed breastfeeding after the initial troublesome weeks.

I'm sorry I'm so behind with everything. I think about you all a lot and our amazing journey x


----------



## shadow2013

Happy new year to all my lovely lovely ladies

Leanne, i've been thinking of you today - I really hope you are ok and had a smooth delivery. Looking forward to hearing from you sweetie xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Happy new year everyone!

Well Harrison is now 11 days old. We are doing well, generally he settles well at night after a feed, although he likes to stay awake after his 4ish am feed for a bit, but then will go through to 7am or later.

I feel I'm doing well, I get what I affectionately have called 'the night dreads' not knowing how much sleep I'll get or how he'll be!

Feel we are getting to know our little man now and can start to anticipate his needs, DH is esp good at knowing what cry means what!

Can I ask for any tips for night time routines or how you coped with less sleep? Also what routines you had once DH returns to work?

Leanne - hope you are well and all has gone well

Fraf - hope you and Ella are well!

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'll blame baby brain x

Chloe - Jack sounds like a hungry boy, have you started weaning?

Shadow - how is callie? How was the new year in the caravan? 

Pineapple - how is Alice? 

Sunshine - hope you had an extremely boozy Xmas and new year. I hope your ready for your 2016 journey, we are all behind you xx

Pixanne - hope all the pixies are doing well, shows weaning going with Elodie?


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all

Charmers, quick one for you! Your routine will kind of find itself. Don't put pressure on yourself trying to impose one. He's too young for a proper bedtime routine yet but I usually do bath, massage, feed and bed. I bath the two big ones first then they have cbeebs on my bed and I jump in the bath with Elodie then we have stories together, kisses and cuddles then I go and feed Elodie once stories are read and they're settled. 

At his age, he'll need to feed every three hours day and night but you only need change him at night if he's done a poo. Otherwise just keep feeds very quiet and don't turn the lights on our have one very low light. He'll soon learn night is sleep time.

Rather than a set routine, the easy philosophy works -- eat, activity, sleep, you time. 

Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Charmers, it sounds like you're doing really well. I still get the night dreads! It's silly because Jack is doing brilliantly. 

Just been typing at the same time as Pixannr but see she has said much same.. 

Everybody says it but in those first few weeks it's really important to sleep when you can. I used to go to bed when my husband came back from work, be it just half an hour until jack cried for his next feed or a nice solid two hours before dinner! Also if you have space I really think separate bedrooms is good as that means hubby can be of some use if he has had some sleep or can be handed a baby who is fed but needs occupying for a few hours in the morning so you could grab a couple of hours before he goes to work.

In terms of night time I think it's really important for baby to understand day and night so no talking/ or just whispering at night and dim lights on when feeding then get the curtains open and lights on in the day and allow noise during feeds. Noise becomes off putting when they reach around 4 months as I have found - Jack pulling off my nipples when someone talk or to watch the tvs!!  I found Ewan the sheep very useful for settling Jack after night feeds. Also putting baby down when awake. It's hard not to over cuddle our precious little bundles. We kept Jack in the Moses basket with us in the lounge on an eve until we felt he was setting a bedtime. He feeds from 6 ish now and goes to bed awake when poss and is normally asleep by 7. 

we've not started weaning, I think we will after we return from hols. It's a whole new daunting but exciting thing to embark on! 

Leanne - I hope today has gone well. Looking forward to hearing your news.

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers, I'd echo pixanne and chloe. Sleep when baby sleeps, housework can wait!! I never really had a routine by time with callie until recently with meal times as I would never know when she would wake up and ive always let her sleep when she shewants. We have a good bedtime routine of putting her down after night feed at 7 ish but we still dream feed at .

It is good to keep to day and night as it'll make falling into a routine much easier when one becomes apparent to you - I still make note of how much she feeds now although just a daily amount rather than what time and how much. I had to do it in hospital and i can't stop!

The more relaxed you can stay the more relaxed baby will be which will help you both keep some sanity thru the hard times!!

Callie has 6 teeth sitting in her gums just waiting so she has a few more grumps than usual, but calpol teething gel is what she's settled with so we're rolling with it. She is also bizarrely intolerant to carrots!!! Never heard of that before!!

Chloe, the little have a habit of letting you know when their ready I think - callie went from staring to trying to steal our food and drinks, we tried baby led weaning but she won't have food in her hand she wants a spoon like us!! Enjoy your holiday, where are you off to?

Cromer in the caravan was amazing except we came home without the caravan as the field is water logged ... hoping to get it out soon tho as we need to get it serviced and ready for easter when we're off to rutland water and we're off to the lake district in a couple of weeks! She loves her rucksack 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - I live 30 mins away from Rutland water! It's lovely, we often go in the summer for a bike ride!!

Harrison's feeds are already quite predictable, I also keep a record!

Everyone keeps telling me how relaxed a mum I am so hoping that rubs off on him and he settles into a good routine.

The night dreads are well and truly here!!


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers, perhaps we could meet up if your about over easter? Keep relaxed and try not to panic about the sleep keep the relaxed attitude and things will fall into place xx


----------



## Chloe889

Shadow - Cailie sounds a proper little lady, not wanting to get her hands dirty!! That's good advice, I will go with my instincts as I don't think he's quite there yet.. He watches when I drink things but haven't noticed the food watching yet.

I've been to Rutland water a couple of times, it's lovely! We are quite close too - about 45 mins from there. There was a lovely camping and caravan site at Wing Hall near there. I'm not sure if it's the same still but they had a nice restaurant and shop selling lovely food.

We've been to sing and sign today so I'm hoping the little one sleeps well tonight. He seemed to be taking it all in but soon becomes quite overwhelmed! 

I have a new phone and it is making accessing this forum so much easier!!!
X


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - whereabouts do you live? Maybe you can meet up at Easter with shadow and I!

Shadow - that sounds good, sure in about at Easter!

Well we had a nightmare last night! Harrison refused to settle in his basket after his 10pm feed, would fall sleep being rocked then wake as soon as put down! I have a breakdown and my DH bought him downstairs and dealt with him, I ended up with a uninterrupted nights sleep!!


----------



## Chloe889

Oh bless you Charmers, just remember these weeks are short lived and you will survive, even if you can't think that you will at the mo. Make sure you and DH take it in turns to sleep today, even if you can't sleep just some time out lying in a dark room on your own can be enough of a rest. Are you still in that stage of everyone wanting to visit? That can be difficult but make sure you go to bed when you can, DH can do the greeting and baby showing if you are asleep..

We are in West Bridgford to the south of Nottingham x


----------



## Charmars

Chloe - visitors have stated to die down now! I'm in Leicester so not too far away from you cx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies. Lovely to hear how you're getting on with your new families x. And a picture Charmars!  What a gorgeous little guy!  

Hope you get your caravan back OK Shadow!  x 

Chloe brilliant to get an update on wee Jack! Sounds like you are doing wonderful with him X 

Leeanne hope you are doing ok Mrs, thinking of you  . Looking forward to your update when you're able xx 

Pixanne your bedtime routine with the pixies sounds lovely   x

Hubby and I are taking a one month break in January as it's my birthday this month and we just want to enjoy ourselves. In Feb we will get on the wagon eating healthy,  no booze see if I can improve these eggs and create some super embryos and we will go for our first private cycle xx.


----------



## Chloe889

Wow not far from us at all. 

My little monkey had a good night but seems so tired today, he did miss a nap yesterday as fell asleep in the car after sign class and couldn't get back to sleep when I transferred him to his cot.. We are due to take him to Birmingham for my stepsons ski lesson so maybe he will sleep in the car. Im not sure if he's teething too, he has really rosy cheeks and everything is going in his mouth but no so much dribble that 'they' talk about.

It's hard to know what they want and when as you think you understand their routine, it all changes but in general it seems to be food or sleep! DH tries to make him laugh when he starts crying and doesn't realise that doesn't help if he's overstimulated in the first place  !! We started using a dummy from about three weeks and that was a godsend. I did wean him off it about a month ago as it was affecting his sleep (waking every hour in the night). 

I read the baby whisperer book and whilst I didn't follow it to the word it just helped understand what is going on in a baby's world. 

Lovely to hear from you Sunshine, good plan re taking your bday month off. You sound like you're taking the rift approach to this. 

I forgot to say we are off to Tenerife! A villa with pool but attached to the hotel so we can use their heated pool and facilities. I feel a bit of a chunk to get into my swimsuit!!!
Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Just managed to see our baby photos, cute cute cute!!!!


----------



## Pixanne

Charmers, have you read about the wonder weeks? Sounds like what you're experiencing. They also have frequent growth spurts at that age which makes them hungry and unsettled. 

Chloe, weaning is great fun! You'll know when it's time. Elodie is two weeks in and really enjoying it.

Shadow, aw bless Callie waiting a spoon! 

Sunshine, good plan! You enjoy your time off.

My pixies are all good. The big one has to have a small op to remove a grommet soon. Medium is starting potty training tomorrow. I'm not precious about it. If she doesn't take to it, I'll just go back to nappies for a bit. Little is loving weaning particularity butternut squash!

Our kittens are settling well and the girls love them. Just hope our awful neighbour doesn't steal these ones.

X


----------



## lshen1989

Hi ladies,

not all of you will remember me, i was using this thread Dec 2014 when my first ICSI failed (same sort of time as you Charmers)!!

The reason for my message is because since then Charmers you got BFP and  have had a little boy last month, your pic is gorgeous! Huge congratulations to you. Really happy for you hun.

xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

Apologies for lack of contact.... It's been a busy old week!!  

I am so proud to say that at 0907am on Friday 8th January, my miracle little boy was born by c section. 
Oscar was born at 38 weeks and weighed 8lb 11oz - a not so little boy. 

I never knew love like this - I can't stop staring at him. That moment when I heard him cry for the first time from behind the screen will stay with me forever. He is just perfect. I lost a lot of blood during the operation and was unstable for a while, but after 4 days in hospital I finally got home. The section itself was absolutely fine - so calm and the staff were great. I'm in quite a bit of pain afterwards but it's so worth it for my little cherub. 

Oscar has dropped to 7lb 15oz so needs reweighed on Friday but midwife said its
Quite common especially as it took a little longer for my milk to come in after the section. 

I just want to say a massive thankyou to all you girls for the support during this past year. Through my lows of failed treatment to my highs of pregnancy. I really feel a special bond with you all. 
I pray that the last few of us will get their happy endings... I do believe that dreams come true. Gods timings might not necessarily be the same as ours... But all good things come to those who wait. 

Life will never be the same.. And already it feels like Oscar has always been here. 

How are all my lovely ladies doing? Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Leanne.... yey, so pleased to hear from you and that all went well! Lovely to hear of your safe arrival and calm delivery! Soo soo chuffed for you! Love and cherish him everyday xxxxx

Ishen, lovely to hear from you again, good luck for next month - I hope you get your win on this painful lottery xx

Pixanne you have kittens too - how do you manage everything?? You are truly amazing!! Good luck with the potty training! 

I'm trying to phase out the bottle through changing the nuby tea to a my first cup teat but her little mouth is too small yet bless her. Added meat to her dinner but she's still not interested with finger food but we let her try little bits of our plates to test new textures! She's been stood up with her walker today which is scary at 6 months and she is soo close to crawling now and she pulls on things to sit herself up too! Dog is a little nervous of her now bless him!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Charmars

Ishen - thanks for your message, hope you are well and best of luck for your cycle!

Leanne - great news, hope you are recovering well. You've had a tough time with everything so hope you can now relax and enjoy being a mummy!

We are struggling with Harrison at night. He just won't settle till about 2-330am. Think it's colic as he seems in pain with his tummy, tried colief since Saturday and dentinox since Tuesday but no improvement. Trying comfort milk today. DH and I are taking it turns doing the night shift but he goes back to work Monday so it will just be me, I'm dreading it. I get really upset with no sleep and scaredi won't cope.

Anyone got any tips?


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Charmers what bottles are you using? Dr Browns may be worth a try? 

Dd suffered with colic (part of a cows milk allergy) and we tried everything. White noise was good x


----------



## Charmars

Yes we are using dr b bottles already xx


----------



## Pixanne

Leanne, huge congrats. You enjoy that bundle!

Charmers, sounds silly but how are you winding and is there posset too? I found infacol best with dd2 and gripe water with dd3. Have you tried tiger in tree hold? It's really effective :http://www.infacol.co.uk/youtube-channel/colic-baby-massage-tiger-in-the-tree-technique

Shadow, I wouldn't worry about changing teat to breaker yet. There's already so much going on with weaning.

Afm all good. Hectic with the two nutty kittens. Dd1 constantly either has a kitten or one if our chickens tucked under her arm! Elodie is enjoying her food but feels this is in addition to her breastfeeds and is getting very chubby! Her little thighs get stuck in her gumbo!

X


----------



## Charmars

There is sometimes posset. Ill try that hold, we are trying to find him longer after each feed xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Oh Leeanne your message had me tear up! Congratulations mumma!!!  Oscar sounds incredible. Well done!  Hope you recover nicely wishing you all the best xxx 

Pixanne DD1 sounds so cute with a wee animal tucked under an arm!   an animal lover just like me I think it's a sign of a kind heart   what's that about your neighbours stealing your kittens tho?! 

Good luck for your February cycle Ishen! 

Charmars you will do just fine x. There's nobody better than his mummy. Glad the other ladies can help with practical tips too x 

Chloe look at your little smiler!!!  

Shadow can't believe Callie is nearly crawling!  Go girl x 

Thanks for the support ladies am determined to join you with a bubba whenever that may be. Am stubborn so won't give up    we have been trying naturally this month. Although eating what we like,  having a drink etc. I don't understand these woman who say 'we just stopped trying and it happened ' as I can't ever imagine switching off and not trying cause I just want it so much I couldn't even kid myself on. It's my birthday today (36!) so have moved into the reduced chance group    I will get there though am sure of it. 

Sending you all lots of love xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Ooh Leanne congratulations!!!! Oscar sounds gorgeous and you sound like you are taking to everything brilliantly.

Happy Birthday Sunshine!!!! You have the best attitude and you have so many prayers and good thoughts behind you from us  

Pixanne - your little kittens sound a joy. Maybe DD1 will want to be a vet when she grows up!!

Shadow - wow I can't believe Callie is standing!!! Jack loves me holding him on his feet, even more than sitting I think!

Charmers - I'm sorry to hear that Harrison may have colic. We use the Mam anti colic bottles. They've been good for us but he didn't seem to struggle with him tum, thank goodness as I know that's not easy. i have a friend who is using colief and gaviscon and that has worked for them. Is your health visitor able to help?

We fly tor Tenerife tomorrow - I'm excited but nervous. Jack has had some real screaming outbursts the last few days, possibly teeth? We missed a class this morning as it took me an hour to settle him. It was only an hour after a breastfeed but he took 8oz of milk and zonked so maybe genuinely hungry. I find it hard to soothe him without food!!! Greedy like mum and dad.

Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Chloe - he may be having a growth spurt, if you keep calm im sure it'll help him. Good luck on the plane and enjoy your holiday

Sunshine - happy birthday for yesterday. Don't let the reduced chance bracket worry you sweetie, keep positive I love your attitude keep fighting sweetie xx

Charmers when callie had problems we found the only way we could settle her is to prop her up when she was sleeping - we had a bouncer chair that fitted in her crib or put her in the car seat. It was the only way she could stop screaming in pain with her tummy. It took a few weeks but we eventually got her back to just the mattress sloping with blankets underneath then reduced the blankets slowly! Don't worry about lack of sleep - if you have a friend relative or neighbour who could spare an hr in the day it may help you. I know I was really lucky like that. We found nuby anti collie bottles worked so it may be worth trying a different bottle mam ones are free with boots parenting club. Give the comfort milk a week to see if it helps it does take a while. We're here for a sounding board as ever hun xxx

Drama queen how are you??

We finally fetched our caravan yesterday so it's back on dry land!! We've had lots of snow and it's turned bitterly cold callie isn't keen on being tucked in lots so hard to keep her warm as she refuses to wear gloves!! I got cross with her this morning as dh kept me up all night snoring and hiccuping and I don't like early mornings callie got up at 7am and then kicked my csection scar lots smacked me and pulled my hair now she's sleeping like an angel but I've been suffering with a migraine for 5 days so im exhausted beyond belief!!
I started the gym last wk, had my body comp done and got told I was 20 kgs overweight and had the lungs of a 4yr old!!! I did keep reminding him that I had had a baby and was nearly in a wheelchair 6 months ago!! Men!!! I already feel better about myself with just 4 sessions. 

Happy weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - he's fine all day then he has a 3 hour stretch where he just won't settle either screaming or just napping and crying. Resigned myself to the fact that these 3 hours are at night and it's not too long in the grand scheme of things. Will give the comfort milk a good go. Doc checked him over yesterday which put my mind at rest and agreed it is colic. 
Glad the caravan is back. Well done for getting back to the gym!! I can't wait till I can start my spinning classes again!


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies, hope you are having a great weekend - have you all had snow?!

Charmars - these wee babies seem to go through periods of being unsettled (or at least A did). Do you have a baby lay back or rocking or vibrating chair? We have a couple of hand me downs and A loves sitting in them and often sleeps in the chair laid flat in the day. For a while we put a hot water bottle in her crib before we put her down at night and that made her settle better. But for a while we would be up until the early hours trying to wind her because she wouldnt settle. OOoo we also have a Ewan the sheep which is great for settling at night. Also, are you going to a baby massage class? We started one last week and it was v good. Hopefully it will calm down for you v soon.  

shadow - ooo, cheeky Callie!! Hope the migraine settles asap, they are so debilitating. Very impressed with the gym effort (how rude of the trainer to give such a critique tho!).

Chloe - have a fabulous time in Tenerife, hope the travel goes well and that you have a lovely sunny hols (very jealous).

sunshine - happy belated birthday! hope you had a great day. I am with you on the not being able to forget about it - enjoying a drink and food is v sensible though, here's hoping 2016 is your special year       

pixanne/superwoman - how do you do it? just throwing a couple of kittens into the mix, I love it!! So pleased everything is going great for you. Hope the evil neighbour keeps their paws off your cats this time!

Leanne - Congratulations on the arrival of Oscar!!!!     So pleased that it all worked out well for you after such an unsettled pregnancy. Make sure you take it easy and enjoy lots of cuddles. Hope feeding is going well. Sending you lots of hugs, well done!! xxx

Ishen - wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming cycle. 

Afm, Alice is doing great and has started sleeping 8 hours overnight which i am really hoping continues. Just a few nights of sleep has made such a difference in being able to think straight and get things done in the day. Am trying to go for a walk somewhere everyday to start to build up fitness again but they usually involve tea and cake at the start or end so prob not being that helpful, its great to get some fresh air though. Alice is growing loads and i cant believe how quickly time is passing by. Every day I look at her and still cant quite believe how lucky we are to have her. 

Hope all you other ladies are getting on well.
xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - we start baby massage end of Feb. Have a vibrating chair which sometimes helps and we have the Ewan sheep too. 

Last night was bad, he cried for 6 hours. I was sobbing in bed and it really got yo me. I hate that this colic is ruining the newborn stage for me as I dread every feed. He's fine all day but night is just so tough.i know I should be more grateful but it's so tough when you've had no sleep and everything seems so much worse.


----------



## pineapple14

Oh Charmars, it's so tough. You don't have to be more grateful, feeling upset or frustrated is perfectly normal. Have you spoken to your health visitor about it? We tried coleaf which worked I think. Sorry if suggestions aren't useful! Sending massive hugs, you will get thru it and things will settle down but in the mean time try to get some sleep in the day if you can or at least sleep in in the morning to give you a bit more energy. Xxx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Charmars I know the feeling, I was exactly the same at one point- crying because the baby screamed all day and I felt so overwhelmed. Then I would cry all night feeling guilty for how much we were missing out on.

Has it been like it from day 1? It turns out that my little one has a cows milk protein allergy so that's why none of the colic medication worked on her. It's extreme but if your lo has been like it from day one it may be something to consider (of course there are other symptoms to look out for too!) 

Shadow- we are good thank you how are you and lo? I'm getting ready to go back to work at the beginning of March, this maternity leave has gone way too quick, can't believe that my lo is already 6 months!?


----------



## Chloe889

Charmers how are you getting on? Don't feel guilty. I remember plenty of tear filled nights as I wondered how I would get through the next day on so little sleep. Have you spoken to the HV? I hope she has had some tips? I've just ready about cow and gate anti reflux milk working well. Could that be worth a try?

How are you getting on drama queen - doesn't time fly!! Jack and as 5 months this week! Xx


----------



## Charmars

I'm much better thanks Chloe. He's had 2 settled nights. Think I now know him and can respond to his needs much better. 

We are seeing a cranial osteopath on Monday, been recommended to me by a friend so hoping they can help him be more settled too.

We are using the cow and gate comfort colic milk and he seems better on that now. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Dramaqueen88

We're doing good thanks Chloe, trying to make the most of my time off before I go back to work in March  hope jack is ok! Little A is 6 1/2 months and she is such a little character! We have started baby signing, she is already signing milk, up and waving bye!


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies,

We've away on holiday in the lake district making the most of my maternity leave as I only have a few weeks left now!! Where has the time gone - callie is 7 months on tuesday!!

So, we had the most horrendous thing happen whilst away - I was wearing callie in the mei-tai carrier in torrential rain and I was following my dad when all of a sudden I hit the floor and bounced Callie's head on the concrete floor!! I've never heard a scream like it. I fell over a marble parasol stand that was missing the parasol hence tripping over it. I did manage to drop and roll onto my back but her poor little head met with cobbles. We went straight to the drs in Ambleside which was across the road and they were amazing checked her over immediately as she'd gone to a deep sleep after crying lots. Callie is absolutely fine - not even a bruise! Me on the other hand, very sore and black n blue on both knees both elbows and palms of my hands. My hubby is writing one hell of a complaint to costa coffee who's excuse was they're too heavy to move! I'm not paranoid and terrified about carrying her which I know is silly but I can't help it!

Callie is waving properly now, says dad mum adad for grandad and dod-dod for dog. She also says yeah no and pooh!!! She's definitely making efforts to walk and can stand up herself from sitting!!

Dramaqueen, I'm not ready to go back to work yet how are you feeling about it?

Charmers im glad you've had a couple of better nights, it's amazing thr difference!!

Chloe, Leanne,  pixanne hope you are all doing ok

Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Shadow - how scary! Glad callie is fine, I'd definitely be complaining to Costa. Can't believe callie is 7 months, how time flies!! 

Drama - enjoy you time till march and you return to work, baby signing sounds good, might look into that!

We are still battling colic, bit we do have more good nights than bad. Learnt it's very rare he will settle in his Moses basket after his 11pm feed without screaming so we normally let him sleep on me till his 4am bottle, which he will normally settle after. 

He's getting so big and won't last in his Moses basket much longer! What she did you move your lo's into their own cot? 

We have been seeing a cranial osteopath who has helped with his wind, and he brings up his burps on his own now if sat up straight.

Hope all my ladies are well and happy xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88

Shadow- glad to hear Callie is ok, I have worn April a few times and I'm such a clumsy walker I've nearly gone over a few times! 

I'm really not looking forward to going back to work   I have had a good cry about it a few times but unfortunately we just can't afford for me not to work. I am going to go full time at first and then see how I go until the summer holidays, if it's too much I will drop one day! 

Charmers have got tried infacol? It did help a little with A although it turned out to be caused by the milk allergy. Also plenty of tummy time to push the wind out? We struggled getting her to settle at night, it took us a good few months to get her to sleep led down x


----------



## shadow2013

Charmers have you tried putting the mattress on a slope - neonatal icu showed us to help callie and it helped loads, just stack some blankets underneath the head end. Callie was in her cot at 8wks as she was sooo noisy but we did put the crib basket in her cot for a few weeks first as she got lost in her cot and it didn't fit in our room!

Dramaqueen we also can't afford for me to stay home - im going back 24hrs a wk in 3days with my mum and Callie's godmother looking after her so we don't have any childcare costs. We've even managed to work my days so that in a 10 wk pattern we only have 6 days when I'm at work and dh is at home! It'll be nice to have me time but I'd much rather be at home with callie!

Callie had her first roast dinner mashed up from what we had ... she loved it and it was quite lumpy - she loves her food! She even slept in till 9.30 am today which was lovely lie in (sorry charmers) xx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies Yes I've been awol ages sorry about that.  Hope all are ok.  Do we have any more success miracle babies in our little group?  Ella is now 6 months old and we've managed to exclusively breastfeed through it all.  Tried first food today of mashed potato it seemed to go down well. Miss independent wanted to do it all herself.  The dogs certainly like this new stafe and are happy to share their baby sisters food lol xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?

Fraf lovely to hear from you, so pleased all is well with you and Ella. Hope the food trials are going well!

Shadow, food trials for you too! Hop you are feeling better after your fall.

Drama queen, hope you are enjoying your time before going back to work. Something I need to be thinking about too :/

Charmars how are you getting on? I can't remember if anyone already mentioned but if you aren't already using Dr Brown bottles I highly recommend them, really reduced wind.

Chloe hoe was your holiday?

Hope everyone else is getting on oK
Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

I'm so sorry I've been really AWOL lately - but I do think of you all. 

Life as I knew it has totally changed 5 weeks ago! I know - 5 weeks...😁 seems like yesterday since I was going through all the treatment with you girls. 

Oscar is a little dream. He only cries when he wants food bless him. Apart from that he's a happy boy. I am still managing to exclusively breast feed which I am proud of myself for. Despite other people saying "just give him a bottle". I'm in no way against bottles but just think if I have no need then there's no point (plus I save money on formula). That said - I do have a stock pile of bottles.. Just in case!! 

I am absolutely loving being a mummy and each day I am grateful for my little miracle. I still can't stop staring at him. 

How are all you girls doing? I will try to catch up and do some personals later. I honestly don't know what I did with my time prior to Oscar being born. Now every day is like a military operation just to nip to the supermarket but I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Well best go.. Little man wants a feed. He is a hungry little tinker. 

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Congratulations Leanne, Oscar sounds a dream!!

How are you doing Charmers, is Harrison's colic easing up? 

Fraf - it sounds as if Ella loves her food! We started weaning a couple of weeks ago and if I can get the timing right ie not too tired or full from milk, It goes very well.

Pineapple - how is little Alice?

Drama queen - I hope all goes well when you go back to work, I'm sure it is but as you say not long til summer holidays if you need to drop a day.

Shadow - it sounds like you have a fab sleeper! Jack has just started sleeping through 7-7 but it seems everyday is different so we will see how long it lasts!! It sounds like you have a great setup with childcare for when you go back to work.

Pixanne - how are he little pixies?

I left Jack in the gym creche last week (really struggling to lose the last 3/4 stone?!) he seemed so happy so that's a real positive. I had been quite anxious at leaving him so I'm pleased it was a success. We started weaning a little early when we came back from our lovely holiday in Tenerife. Jack slept most of the time in the day so we sunbathed by the pool in the villa. It was way more relaxing that I ever expected it could be!! I've started leaving him with my parents for an hour here and there and doing things for myself, been riding a couple of times. I love him to bits but it's great to do something for yourself again!! I'm a bit confused about all the weaning stuff. I started at 11.30 feed with veg and now give baby rice and fruit at tea time. I've tried to bring brekkie in (baby porridge) but I think he must be full from tea still or his morning milk as it didn't go dow very well today. He's funny though because he struggles to wait to 11.30 for milk   I guess it's trial and error with these babies. The 11.30 meal can be difficult if we've had a baby class in the morning as he's so tired after that he won't tolerate sitting in his highchair. Then a couple of times if we've missed that lunchtime and I've tried around 2 when he wakes, I can't get him to take tea. I guess we will find a routine out of it all soon... 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!!

For those that asked the colic seems to have gone. We have had 2 weeks now of colic free nights. Harrison is a happy little soul, in his own little routine and he sleeps well, waking about 2 for a feed then through till about 5/6. He's only 7 weeks but been considering putting him in his own room as he keeps me awake as he's such a noisy sleeper! He's 11lb now and will also soon outgrow his Moses basket. Can I ask when you moved your lo's in to their own rooms?? 

Chloe - your holiday sounds lovely! Well done for getting to the gym too! Good luck with finding a weaning routine x

Leanne - Oscar sounds like a good boy. Hope you are doing well now too xx

Pineapple - we've been using the dr brown bottles since birth 

Hi to everyone else sorry I've not got time for more personals I'm cooking dinner for my best mate and family!


----------



## Chloe889

Charmers we moved Jack at just before 8 weeks, he was such a little piggy snorer!!! It's the best thing we did as we stopped waking him up when I came to bed and probably disturbing each other. We had the monitor linked up so I felt confident all was ok and I would hear straight away if he cried etc. So pleased to hear about the colic going. I bet it felt like a long few weeks but so pleased he's back on track xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Ladies

Charmars - great to hear the colic has gone and you are getting some sleep  We still have Alice in with us, I seem to have got used to her noises and she is pretty quiet once she is in a deep sleep. I usually wake up at some point in the night but i think thats me rather than her being noisy! Hope you enjoyed your dinner with friend and family  

Chloe - good effort with the gym. Know what you mean about losing the weight, i seem to be putting it on rather than losing it! Your holiday sounds lovely, bet it was hard coming back to cold weather. Cant help with the weaning I'm afraid, not there yet.

Leanne - so pleased everything is going well for you, you deserve some straightforward baby time after everything you went through during your pregnancy! Keep enjoying every day - i cant believe how quickly they grow (even tho everyone tells me constantly!!)

sunshine - hope all is ok with you?

Katy - not long to go now until your big holiday, are you getting excited? hope things are progressing well with your iron levels?

Hello everyone else, hope all is well.

Afm - Alice is doing great, you wouldn't know she was a prem baby she is so lovely and chubby now! We have just finished our baby massage course which we both really enjoyed and swimming is going well too, its nice having a couple of activities to break up the week. Not much else to report, just enjoying having Alice, still cant believe she is here with us!

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi everyone

Sorry been awol so long.  Going to catch up with personals tomorrow evening but lovely to read how you're all getting on.  And so many IVF miracles!!  So chuffed for you all 

The last few months for me have been really hard.  I've not been coping well with the blood letting and been getting endless colds and infections. Just got over my last one which was awful.  Still, the good news is my iron levels have halved since July and my Haemotologist has given me the go ahead to try IVF again.  

Didn't waste any time so we now have a fresh ICSI cycle booked in for April with EC on the 16/05.  Very excited 

On top of this DP and I have just bought and moved into our first home together (last weekend) and then we're off on holiday next Thursday!  So health issues aside life is pretty good at the moment.  Just one more thing would make this year amazing. Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy really great to hear from you. Sorry the treatment has taken its toll on you, I hope your holiday with rejuvenate you. How exciting about your new home, congratulations!! Hope you have a fabulous trip and will be keeping everything crossed for your next cycle. Keep us informed 😀   xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Pineapple. Hoping for a better outcome this time. Glad things are going well with Alice. Really beautiful name too. Xx

Leanne - Massive (belated) congratulations on the birth of Oscar.      So chuffed for you and what a lovely baby he sounds.  It gives me hope that the CfL can do the same for us xx

Chloe - lovely to read how you are getting on with Jack. The comment about the piggy snorer made me laugh  xx

Fraf - well done on breastfeeding for 6 months!! From what I've heard that is quite an achievement xx

Charmers - hope Harrison's wind issues improve soon and you get some better sleep! Xx

Shadow - great to read how Callie is getting on.  Good luck with gym sessions xx

Sunshine - How are things with you Hun? Got everything crossed that it will happen for you soon xx

Dramaqueen - great to see you back on here.  I've heard maternity leave goes so fast.  I'm sure work won't be so bad once you get into a routine. Xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok? 

I just have to say that I'm so so chuffed to see so many little miracles. im sure it is a matter of time for the rest of us.  Even though it was disappointing at the time to go through those two early miscarriages I do feel in a better place now both financially and emotionally.  DP has a good job and just moved into our first home.  Also feel a bit more encouraged that the High iron was causing the MCs and perhaps we will have a better chance now.  Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies!  

Lovely to hear how your little miracles are coming along x 

Shadow how great that you have managed to sort it so that Callie had mum or dad all but six days out of ten weeks when you return to work.   childcare arrangements must be tough but that sounds like a fab plan x

Chloe glad you and the family had a nice relaxing holiday with Jack, very well deserved x and great you are taking some you time as well x

Leeanne lovely to hear how much you are enjoying little Oscar you sound so loved up x. Well done on the breastfeeding! x 

Charmars, Harrison sounds like he's setting in well into a routine. What a good boy! X 

Pineapple glad you're having such a lovely time with Alice, baby massage and swimming sounds a lot of fun! Lovely to see how much you're enjoying motherhood   xx 

Fraf yay Ella enjoying her potato   and the dogs too haha x 

Katy welcome back!  Well done on persisting through that treatment and how exciting you have your dates!! Good luck my lovely x. Where are you doing treatment this time round? And can I ask how are you able to know your EC date so far in advance? We are having issues getting time off work so it would be great to be able to plan with dates in mind. I've only ever done NHS cycles and they just told us a few days before when EC would be x. Massive congratulations on your new home too!  x

Pixanne hope you're having fun with the lovely pixies!  X 

Dramaqueen how are you doing?  X 

AFM we are currently planning a cycle abroad. We're looking at Greece, Czech Republic or Poland. I am currently taking shedloads of vitamins in attempt to improve the quality of my eggs and our embryos - CoQ10, larginine, royal jelly,  vitamin c, pregnacare,  eve prim oil (first half of cycle only)  and low dose aspirin!!!  I'm rattling   also getting testosterone levels checked to see about starting dhea. Eating well,  no alcohol etc. Serious stuff!  

In a gruesome turn of events have sent off a sample of my period blood to Greece to be tested for hidden infections   it has safely arrived so should get the results v soon. 

Also going to Dr Quenby for NK cell testing and have made a subject access request for copies of all my medical records to help build up a picture for next cycle. 

We are hoping to cycle in the summer if we don't get lucky and fall pg naturally before x. I would like to do June but hubby's work is bad with holidays so it may be July. 

In other news it's little James due date on 10 March. It's been messing with my head a lot recently especially with mothers day coming up. Just going to lay low. Hubby gave me a beautiful gift yesterday. It's a Thomas sabo bracelet with a butterfly charm. Butterflies remind me of wee James as I got a lovely butterfly scarf when pregnant with him,  and also placed one at his grave. Going to wear the bracelet today x 

Sorry for the massive update!  

Sending you all lots of love xxx


----------



## fraf77

Happy 1st Mother's Day to all you special Mummy's this day has been a long time coming and weve gone through lots of heart ache to get here so enjoy this very special day xxxx
To those of you who are Mummy's but yet without babies in arms yet or who's babies are in the arms of the angels sending you lots of love, be kind to yourself today I know how painful today can be xxxx


----------



## Pixanne

Evening lovely ladies... No time for personals, but I've been writing a blog and tonight's was one for you lovely ladies...

https://poweredbycakeblog.wordpress.com/2016/03/06/happy-mothers-day-to-non-mothers/


----------



## Chloe889

Sunshine I hope you have been ok today, I have been thinking of you and Katy. I am hoping you will be mummys next year and can look back at this time and join us in being the luckiest people in the world  .

I am pleased your treatment is going the right way Katy but I'm sorry you have felt rubbish   have you had a nice holiday? I hope you are settling into your new home. May will be a nice time to start treatment, hopefully the temperatures will be getting warmer and you can nurture yourself throughout the process.

Pixanne - what lovely words. I wish people would be more open. There are 6 babies born from fertility treatment out of my NCT of 9 couples. nobody said anything until I talked about us having IVF. I know it's easier to talk about when you have been successful. I have a girl who works for us who has not been successful but she is very closed and the subject and I'm just desperate to talk to her and see if there is anything I can offer from my own experience. I know it's got to be her decision to talk though. I feel so sad for her. I want everyone to have the chances we have.

And Fraff you have made me think of the little babies we have lost, some precious lives have gone between us.

Jack has been a little under the weather this week, I can't really put my finger on the cause but he did have a raging temp for a couple of days. He is enjoying the food now but I have to get the timing right otherwise he is too tired and frustrated to bother!

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!! 

Chloe - hope Jack gets better soon! How old is he is? 

Pixanne - loved reading your blog, made me reflect on the journey we've all been on 

Sunshine - wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle. Sounds like you are doing everything possible to get yourself as ready as possible! I'll be thinking of you and James on the 10th, must be a very difficult week for you xx

Katy - good to hear from you, you seem much more positive. Hope your settled into your new home x

Pineapple - How's Alice? What age did you first start swimming? 

Hope everyone else is doing well too!

Well we moved Harrison into his own room and it's been fine! He wakes once in the night for a feed then sleeps till 7 normally so getting more sleep now! He's 10 weeks today and just don't know where that time has gone!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Charmars   we're planting a yellow rose bush in our new garden for him today and going to visit him too xx. Congrats on Harrison getting his own room  

Thank you Chloe I really hope so xx. Hope Jack is feeling better!  

Pixanne that was a lovely blog you wrote, how amazing to come through your struggles and have such a lovely family xx

We got the results back from Greece and tested positive for chronic ureaplasma infection!  It's odd but I'm a little happy for the diagnosis   at least it is something we can work on. I'm very tempted to go with Serum for our next cycle. 

Have a great day mummies xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - sorry to hear about your diagnosis but good you now have something to work with. Keep us informed! Lovely planting a rose bush, hope you are doing ok X

Charmars good to hear the bedroom Move went well. We started swimmin at 3 months. Would have started earlier but that's when the term started. 

Chloe hope jack is feeling better

Pixanne, lovely blog, hope all is well  with you and the pixies

Fraff so pleased all is well with you 

Katy hope you have a fab holiday

Sorry for the short messages, can't stop but wanted to say hi.

All well with us,love to you all 

X


----------



## shadow2013

Hello there

Sunshine it's good you have something to move forward with and hopefully knowledge is power as they say!

It's great to hear everyone is doing so well

We've had a nightmare since I went back to work ... bought a new car only for the old one to have a dangerous mot failure so had to get it fixed before selling it. Then a giant hare wrote off my car whilst hubby driving but he managed to source parts from a scrappy to fix it. Then we were told we could remortgage to release equity to build a conservatory as callie needs somewhere to play but mortgage companies have changed the rules so we have now bought a new house and frantically trying to sell ours.
Callie's cut 2 teeth and has some very off days ... but apart from that is growing well and talks for Britain! !

I hate being back at work but hoping as things settle with the house move I might find it gets easier .... it just seems to get in the way at the moment!!

Anyways at work so cant be long just wanted to say hi 

I'm at the lodge trust country park over easter week so if anyone close by wants to meet up let me know xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. Just back from my hols in sunny Cuba.  Loved it but was ready to come home after two weeks. 

Back to reality now and time to start preparing for IVF cycle number 2 (or 3 if frozen counts) which starts on 9th April.  2weeks on Saturday yikes!

Sunshine - hi honey. To answer your question we are staying with the same clinic for now (Centre for Life in Newcastle). For some reason the clinic books in your EC then works out the rest of the cycle around that date. Helps them to keep waiting times down I believe.  Obviously that date could move a few days.  Definitely works for us as can plan time off like you say.  

Have you decided on a clinic abroad yet? Good news they found the infection. I know it's not pleasant to know you have it but it can be treated and you never know if it was the cause of your fertility problems.  Would love to hear how you get on with Dr Quenby as we are thinking of going to her if we have further miscarriages. 

Wishing you the best of luck for your next cycle. Xx

Chloe - yes we had a lovely holiday thank you. I must admit I'm looking forward to having IVF in a warmer month. Maybe spring is a good time for fertility who knows! 
Sorry to hear about little Jack. Hope he feels better soon. Xx

Pixanne - loved reading your blog. You have a way with words xx

Charmers - great news about Harrison sleeping in his own room now. I imagine sleep is quite a rare luxury when you have a baba so enjoy it. Xx

Pineapple - we had a really nice holiday thanks. Hope everything ok with you xx

Shadow - gosh you sound so busy. Hope things settle down a bit soon for you.  House moving is so stressful. Xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls,

So sorry I've been AWOL lately. Been a stressful couple of weeks. Oscar hadn't been putting on weight as well as he should so we've had endless hospital appointments etc. He had to have blood tests which showed he had very low neutrophils (a type of white blood cell) and so that was worrying. After repeat bloods (which was so traumatic) his levels have risen which is good but his platelets are now high. Another type of white cell looked abnormal under the microscope but thankfully after more testing they are now saying its normal. Poor Wee boy has to have more blood tests in a couple of weeks time to recheck the results. His thyroid hormone was also showing high which might explain why it's difficult for him to put on weight as he's always feeding!!  

I've been put on a 2 week supply of a drug to try increase my milk supply and given what I can only describe as an industrial cow pump from the hospital to express and top him up after each breast feed. 

Apart from that I'm still loving being a mummy and thank God every single day for giving me my little miracle. 

How are you all doing? Been trying to catch up on the posts. 

Katie - can't believe how quickly the time has come around for your treatment to start! I remember when you said about the holiday, it seemed like it was forever away. Got everything crossed that CFL can work their magic for you this time. I hope you are feeling more positive and hopeful that this is your time especially after having treatment for the other issues which was bound to have had an impact. 

Sunshine - as horrible as it is to find out you have an infection, I hope you can take the positive from it in that they can treat you, then you can go on to have your little miracle. I found the hardest part for me was being told there was nothing wrong with either of us. As much as I didn't want to have anything wrong, a part of me was thinking if they found something then at least it could be fixed and I could go on to conceive. 

Oscar screaming for a feed now but will catch up after and do some more personals. 

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well 
Speak soon xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello everyone, I hope you are all good and enjoyed the bank holiday break.

We are finally about to begin our 2nd cycle of IVF after a year of extensive tests which have finally explained our 3 mc and failed 1st IVF cycle. I have high levels of Killer cells and DH has a Gene issue which is not compatible with my killer cells so although we have been able to fertilise our own eggs, my body keeps fighting the embryos sensing something isn't right.

Our 2nd cycle which should start beginning of May will include Clexane injections, intalipid drips, steroids, Thyroxine, asprin and calcium supplements in addition to the usual meds so that will be interesting and sure to have me bouncing off the walls feeling hormonal before long! 

I have been going to meditation classes since November and have found it really helpful. I have learnt how to relax and calm my mind and how to prevent problems from escalating emotionally. I am hopeful that this will be a useful tool to deal with the stress that comes with IVF that we all know too well.

*Katy_81 * Good luck with your next cycle hun, I won't be far behind you starting mine 

*sunshine and clouds * Glad to hear your results have brought you some answers. Like you say, it's something to work on and we also felt a sense of relief when we had our diagnosis. Do you know when you might start the next cycle yet?

*Charmars * I cannot believe Harrison is 10 weeks old already! That is madness! So glad he has settled ok into his new room and you are getting some valuable sleep now 

Hope everyone else is ok. It takes me ages to read through all the posts as I don't get on here too much  lol

Bridget xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - so lovely to hear from you Hun. Sorry to read about Oscar's complications.  Hope things improve soon.  Yeah we start DR next Saturday! Amazing how the time has flown. Hoping that the lower iron levels will help with things this time round. X

Bridget - hello Hun. Glad to read that they have found a reason for the mcs. I sometimes wonder if I have the same issue so might be coming to you for advice if it happens again, which of course I'm praying it doesn't.  What date do you start your next cycle and is it short or long protocol? Would be good to have a cycle buddy.  X


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy

Ask away with any questions you have hun, happy to give you any information I can. 

Well we are ready to start now but we are waiting on af which can be anything between 31 -38 days! Potentially af should arrive next week at which point we can notify the clinic, order the drugs and begin down reg injections. on day 21 which should be around the end of April. Is that about the same time as you?

Bridge xx


----------



## Katy_81

I start DR on 9th April but it's quite a long protocol so maybe you'll catch me up  

Our clinic is very by the book and it's the same protocol for everyone so they dont offer things like steroids, clexane etc..  We are NHS funded too so staying with the same clinic for now.  If we get to the stage where we have to pay we'll move clinics definitely.  Glad to read someone else has long cycles. Mine recently have been around 32 -33 days. They used to be 29-30. Not sure what's changed.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy

It's frustrating having long cycles isn't it lol it used to drive me mad when trying naturally as we had to wait so long inbetween! 

How many NHS funded cycles are you entitled to? We could only have 1 due to this silly postcode lottery, but for us it was a good thing because they would never have been successful with the issues they have now discovered we have. 

Hope we do end up cycle buddies again  I have a good feeling for us this year xx


----------



## Katy_81

We are the one of the lucky ones who get three funded cycles. Think it's so wrong there's a postcode lottery.

Just picked up my medication this afternoon.  I asked about the possibility of taking baby aspirin as heard it can help with recurrent miscarriages. The nurse was nice but really just looked kinda blank. She spoke to the doctor but she said anything like that would need to be prescribed by my GP and it would have to be for an existing problem. <sigh> I just left it at that. I guess if it's not in the NICE guidelines then they're not interested. Like I said, very 'by the book'


----------



## itsonlybridge

Both how frustrating to not be given a straight answer to your aspirin question, but good news you now have your meds  

Well af arrived yesterday which explains my grotty mood of the last few days ha! This means we can start down reg in 3 weeks yay! Will call clinic tomorrow to inform them and ask for prescription to be sent as my friend who is a pharmacist at Boots can get my prescription £200 cheaper than healthcare at home which is a big saving! 

Not long now till you begin! 9th April did you say? 

Hope you've had a nice weekend xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies!  

Katy and Bridget just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your cycles!  Am rooting for you xx 

Hope everyone else is good too xx. 

Leeanne hope little Oscar is doing better x 

I'm on the last day of antibiotics tomorrow then will have to get my bum in gear, face the fear and get things started to go for round 4 x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Sunshine.

Thanks Hun. On 4th day of DR. Nothing much to report yet, just a couple of hot flushes and a headache.  I'm a bit more chilled out with this cycle as know what to expect now.  AF is arriving in the next day which is slightly annoying because in theory I could start stimming straight after AF but no they make me DR for another 3 weeks 

When do you think you'll be starting then? 

X


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls, 

How have we all been doing? 

Katie and itsonlybridget - goodluck girls in this cycle. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers 

Sunshine and clouds - have you got a start date yet? I hope the antibiotics did what they were supposed to do. 

Shadow - how awful about the car! Such bad luck. Hopefully everything has settled down now tho and things are on the up! How is it being back at work? 

Charmars, fraff, pixanne, Chloe, pineapple - how are you all doing? Hope all is good xx 

As for us :
Oscar is starting to put on weight. It's hard work as it feels like I'm constantly feeding and expressing. The breastfeeding support we have in my area is fab and they have lent me a hospital grade pump which has speeded things up. 
We got the phonecall on Monday from hospital to say Oscars blood results are looking much better. His platelets and one of the liver enzymes are still a bit high but are heading in the right direction. He's also a bit anaemic but they said it's quite normal for a baby of his age. 

I haven't been too good. Easter Sunday I woke up feeling a bit uncomfortable "down there" as if there was something inside that shouldn't be. Long story short by the Tuesday I was in agony and ended up on a&e. Turns out I have a large plum sized abscess in my urethra and also what they think is urethral divurticulitis. Not good. I was referred to another hospital as an emergency case for MRI scan before they would do surgery. I got the letter and the scan isn't until 6th may.. And that's as an emergency!!!! Needless to say I couldn't bear to wait that long and have invoked our private medical insurance. Got my MRI tonight and second consultant appt next Tuesday. Honestly if it's not one thing it's another. I've been such a crappy few years I thought I might have deserved some good times now I'm a mummy! But oh no.. Some more things are sent to try me!! 

On a positive - Oscar is a wee dream and I can't imagine life without him. Im still praying the last of us girls get their happy endings xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Well good evening ladies!

Katy - I had a good few weeks on dr it is a drag but hang in there, the journey is still moving forwards and I have those pom poms at the ready! I have my fingers crossed!

It's only Bridget - woop woop, excellent to have a start date hun, pompoms are defo at the ready - cheerleading squad with you!

Sunshine, keep the faith sweetie there is a little miracle waiting x

Leanne - wow you are really being tested,so glad you have private insurance as that's a disgraceful waiting time! Good to hear little Oscar is improving xx as for returning to work I'm sure it speeds up time! I'm lucky I have such a great support network but omg how work has changed, I still seem to have the same workload but only half the time to do it in!! I'm glad I'm only part time tho.

So, the vendor decided to sell his house to his mate instead of us in the end so easter was gutting for us, however as one door closes another opens and we have sold ours and bought a brand new and not yet built house so storage and mummy's house here we come, my dad calls me his boomerang! Hopefully now we will get organised.

Callie's vocabulary is ever growing - now we say dam a lot not entirely sure where she got that from! She is walking so much better now and she it trying to t and up herself!! I keep reminding her she's only 9 months! She is still eating well and growing, she waves and claps on command, dances to music and loves boofle! I can't believe how quickly she is growing up,she still sleeps well between 12 and 15 hrs a night with 2-3 hrs during the day as well. She's got 2 teeth and another 10 all lined up trying to burst through her gums poor little thing.

Anyways, time for bed as I have my fitness test and defence training tomorrow. .. eeek! 

Lots love ladies xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!!

I stopped getting notifications so missed a load of conversations!

Shadow - gutted I missed your message as would have come and met up as I am only down the road from where you were staying!! Can I ask how you got Callie into sleeping for so long? Did you just take her lead or do any sleep training?

Leanne - glad Oscar is improving. Sorry to hear you've not been well, it really has been one thing after another for you hadn't it.

Katy - how are you getting on? Got everything crossed for you Hun 

Sunshine - how you feeling about your next cycle? 

Bridget - hope your ok Hun!

Everyone else Pixie, Fraf, pineapple, Chloe and anyone else I've missed hello! I can't seem to scroll back!

AFM - Harrison is 15 weeks now! He's had a little cough and cold for a week or so but is still smiling lots, he's also mastering rolling over and grabbing things. Think we've been going through the 4 month sleep regression but not sure if it's that or just a bad 10 days! He's started sleeping less in the day but luckily so far he's only waking once in the night still. Can't wait till he sleeps through more and I can get more sleep!

Can I ask a weaning question...did you wait till 6 months or start early? Did you do baby led?

I've got my fingers crossed for all of you starting treatment or waiting to start, hoping this year will be your year!

How does everyone feel about meeting up? Thought would be nice to maybe try? I know a few of us would have to travel so wanted to see what your thoughts are xx


----------



## Leanne5

Where are We all from? I'd be up for a meet some day. 
I'm up in Newcastle upon Tyne xx


----------



## shadow2013

Aww Charmers it would have been good. I'd love to meet up - im in kings lynn but happy to travel xx

With regards to sleeping callie started sleeping thru at 6 wks and has just carried on, we always had pyjamas and bed at 7 pm or close to and she just likes her sleep. She was ready at 4.5 months but we hung on till 5 months for weaning when she would legally try to get the food off my plate! She wants a spoon tho and doesn't really like finger food except biscuits and crisps. But then she'll drink anything from any type of cup but will only have milk in her milk bottle! I would follow little ones lead in what they want - they make it very clear!


----------



## pineapple14

Charmars – hope Harrison makes a speedy recovery from his cough and cold, cant believe he is 15 weeks already, does it feel like time is flying by?! We started weaning a couple of weeks before 6 months. Have started with fruit and veg purees and will add in pasta etc in a couple of weeks. 
Meet up would be great, we are in Epsom but happy to travel ☺

Shadow – wow, Callie will be a 1 year old soon!!! Sounds like she is doing great, you must be so pleased ☺ Is your fitness test and defence training for fun or work?!

Leanne – so sorry to hear you are poorly, you really deserve a super long spell of good health and calm in your life. Hope your appointment goes well, keep us informed. Lovely to hear things are going well with Oscar and that his stats are improving ☺

Bridget – good to hear you are ready to start new cycle and that the meditation is helpful. I wish you loads of luck with your treatment, keeping everything crossed for you.

Sunshine – Hope all has gone well with the antibiotics, have you decided where you are going to go for treatment this time?

Katy – how is the DR going, 3 weeks is a long DR period!! Hope you are managing to stay sane ☺ Keeping everything crossed for you ☺

Chloe – how is the feeding going now? Better I hope ☺

Fraf, Pixanne, hope things are good with you ladies.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Afm, Alice is now 6 months, I cant believe how quickly the time has gone and yet she has changed so much from the tiny prem baby we brought home from the hospital. A is doing great, she is enjoying her purees and loves jumping up and down in her bouncer! We have booked a holiday in Greece mid May so really looking forward to that. Hope everyone has a great week xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies!

I just love hearing how your little miracles are coming along  

Callie - walking, talking and loving boofle! How adorable and how time flies! x

And wee Harrison rolling over and grabbing and smiling, and little Alice expanding her diet and living it up in the bouncer!  Very clever babies we have here ladies!

Great to hear that little Oscar is on the mend too Leanne, he sounds absolutely gorgeous. And sorry to hear about your own health mrs, that sounds painful! Glad you have managed to get your private insurance on the go.

Katy, great to hear you are getting on with the DR. You've been so patient, fingers crossed you will get the result you truly deserve xx

Hope your cycle is going good too Bridget! x

Thanks for asking about my own progress.  We have finished the antibiotics, and am considering cycling with Serum in Greece. Possible trip down to see Prof Quenby beforehand. We just want to tick all the boxes before embarking on a new cycle. Beginning to feel excited rather than scared though  

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

How are we all? 

Bridget - how are you getting on? Have you started your cycle now? Good luck honey x

Sunshine - great to hear of your plans. Greece sounds fab. How does that work then in terms of appointments etc? Do you have to stay in Greece for a few weeks? Also how much does it cost of you don't mind me asking?  Really hope this is your time my lovely. x

Pineapple - Alice sounds like a little cherub bless her.  Hope you have a fabulous holiday in Greece x

Shadow - lovely to read how Callie is getting on.  She must be about 9 months old now right?  Walking soon  x

Charmers - great to hear how Harrison is getting on. 15 weeks and rolling around. He sounds determined!  x

Leanne - Gosh honey you really have gone through it all haven't you. Have you had the treatment yet? Hope you are feeling better soon. X

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are ok. 

AFM On day 18 of DR and still another 6 days to go.  Feeling really crappy today.  Came home from work with a splitting headache so laid up in bed now.  Thought the headaches were subsiding.  I had them quite bad to begin with then they stopped.  So much so I was worried that the Buserelin wasn't working.  But they've come back with a vengeance.  And those lovely hot flushes. Oh the joy!

On a more positive note I am loving my new house. We had a housewarming party at the weekend which went really well. Everyone enjoyed themselves and it was the perfect way to forget about fertility stuff.


----------



## Chloe889

Hellooooo all!

I'm so sorry I've not been in touch, I stopped getting notifications?!

Lovely to catch up. It would be great to meet up. I'm in Nottm!

Katy - sorry to hear you're having a bad day. Early bed for you and hopefully you'll feel so much better tomorrow. I remember those DR days being a bit rough. As I remember that time was all about sleeping and eating and trying to do everything you can to love yourself. How much longer have you got to go? On the note of aspirin, I was prescribed them for a family history of high blood pressure. They are baby aspirin so maybe you can buy them yourself? Congrats on your new house, how lovely that you are starting a new chapter with a lovely new home!

Leanne - sounds like you've had a shocker. I can't believe they would have left you until next week with that amount of pain. Is that as a result of pregnancy?

Bridget - that's good that you have a reason for the miscarriages. Is it steroids that you take for the NK cells? 

It sounds like all the babies are doing brilliantly.. 

Charmers - Jack started sleeping when we started weaning around 23 weeks. He began on baby rice that fruit purée and veg purée. Now he eats most things. 

Jack seems to be a bit of a lazy boy compared to these active girls! He sits happily but isn't bothered about being on his tummy so will roll but doesn't show signs of crawling. His legs are very strong so I guess he may go straight to that. 

Wow I can't believe Callie is going to be 1!! When are you starting on number 2?!?  

I wondered if any of you ladies have had any trouble since your periods came back. I get super bloated now since my cycles started again 3 months ago. I did have OHSS so not sure if linked to any of that. My GP didn't know really but said it should settle down. I frequently look 6 months pregnant between ovulation and the end of my period!!! X


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you for your good luck wishes girls, I hope you are all doing ok. I can't believe how much your little ones are all growing! Time just goes by so quickly doesn't it. Wouldn't it be lovely to have a meet up when all of us have reached our goal 

*Katy* I have moved myself to the May/June board as I seem to be way behind everyone on the April/May board. I'm also on the CARE boards which are really good as there are a few girls on the same thread that are going to exact same clinic which is really helpful when comparing notes. I am on day 6 of DR and hoping to have AF within the next week. Your DR sounds a long time, did you start on cd day 21? Glad you had a lovely weekend in your new house celebrating and I hope your headaches subside soon. I have not had any side effects so far touch wood!

Lovely read all your posts and catch up with you all, this is a really special thread and you ladies will always have a special place in my heart for the journey we shared xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girlies, 

Just checking in to see how you all are. 

Katie and itsonlybridget - I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you both that this is your time. Have they given you any indication of when egg collection will be? 

Sunshine - great to hear you are feeling more excited than scared. Call it coincidence or whatever, but I must admit when I had my failed cycle, I had put so much pressure on myself. The cycle when it worked for us.. I went into it relaxed thinking what will be will be. I honestly do believe this attitude did help things. Do keep us updated 

I hope everyone else is doing well. I can't believe how quickly this year is going!! 

Afm - I'm doing much better. Still got another 2 weeks of antibiotics and they won't do surgery at this acute stage as they said the infection would cause more problems. But thankfully I'm not in pain anymore so it's manageable. 
Oscar is doing great too. I'm still breastfeeding despite being almost pressured into formula feeding due to slow weight gain.. But I've persisted and he's had a massive growth spurt this week so we are all happy. We had his first giggles caught on camera yesterday too. Such a heart melting moment. Today I took him swimming.... And he slept the whole time in the pool!! Must have been relaxing haha Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Bridget - I hope your down regulation is going well?

Leanne - I'm pleased you're not in pain now. You poor thing, it sounds full on. Well done on the breastfeeding front. It's difficult to fit around sometimes. People making you feel bad if you don't and then others if you do! I breastfed until 6 1/2 months. I gave a bottle for the night feed from 4 weeks when I got a cracked nipple and thrush. I just need to give the nips a break! I introduced one bottle a day after about four months. Sounds like Oscar enjoyed his swim/ sleep   xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hello lovely ladies

Leanne it's great to hear little Oscar I'd having a good growth spurt. And we'll done for keeping to your wishes over breastfeeding - no one should be pressured or made to feel bad so long as baby is fed! Glad ya starting to improve yourself too hun

Chloe, I know how you feel about periods - I had ohss 3 times with the last being the worst  and im no where near back to normal.  I can even tell when I'm ovulating the pain is still there then as well. My friend has spent years very similar - not wanting to worry you but everyone heals at diff rates and it does depend on how your body can get rid of the hormones.

Katy callie is 10 months on monday, she's found the fast forward button when it comes to crawling - she tried to steal the dogs dinner whilst he was eating last night and he's so good he just left her and came to me! She's got the hang of walking round furniture now ... they don't stay little for long!!

It's only Bridget,  glad to hear you are getting on well, keep us posted xx

Pineapple yes fitness and defence training is for work - couldn't imagine doing it for fun, got punched in the face twice! !

Sunshine Greece sounds lovely, very glamorous!

So, callie is amazing and there's just no stopping her! I went back to the doctors yesterday as my wrist has never healed from my fall in the lake district in January,  turns out ive more thank likely had a fractured wrist left untreated for 3 months!!!! Will have an xray to check nothing is out of line but app will be sent thru the post! What's a other couple of weeks hey!

Ewwww baby smells ... teething is not a good time in the nappy dept ... wish hubby was up but guess this one is mine

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Shadow - it's lovely to hear how Callie is doing and how wonderful is your dog. Mine is super protective over her bowl!!! I'm going to have to have eyes everywhere when jack starts moving. Molly is 10 now and whilst she seems ok with him and the fact that he comes with a feast of tit bits, she has always been quite set in her ways so I can't trust her!

Oh that doesn't sound good about the periods. I feel everything in my right hand side which is the area I struggled with since the second ectopic. I even felt pain in that side after my epidural! I did wonder what impact the OHSS would have: it was all worth it though!!! We've even be talking about having another. Must be getting more sleep  

My baby has learnt to wave today. It's so cute. When I say hi he tries to mimick and wave with it!! 

We had some interesting pooing situation last night, it definitely didn't look like it was from an 8 month old. I forgot about the teething connection but that would make sense, he's been quite snotty today :-(

Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies.

How are we all? 

After 3 weeks of downregging I finally had my first scan on Tuesday.  Lining was nice and thin and the nurse counted 14 Antral follicles. Yay!  So on the Menopur now. Currently on day 4 of stimms.  Having terrible hot flushes which are keeping me awake at night. Hoping they subside soon.  Luckily my headaches seem to have stopped.  Other than that feeling a little bloated but not as bad as last time.  Looking forward to next progress scan on the 11th xx


----------



## Chloe889

Katy
That's great news re lining and follicles! Sorry to hear about the hot flushes, hopefully it'll settle down soon. 11th will soon be here and hopefully more good news for you. I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend planned. I listened to the Zita West tracks a lot during treatment and found it a good way to put my feet up and set half an hour aside for myself. Everything crossed for you   Xxx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Really lovely to hear how you're all doing.

Busy busy here! Elodie is a bundle of smiles but a little madam if things don't go her way! I don't think she'll bother crawling - she shouts and immediately her sisters are there with her drink/toys etc. She's obsessed with Olly Murs and likes to dance and is just brilliant. She loves food, our cats and her sisters. She's nine and a half months now but we've yet to see a tooth. She's trying very hard to speak and sings all the time. 

We're having a naming party for her in July.

We've had non stop viruses and coughs all winter so very happy to see some sunshine!

X


----------



## pineapple14

Just a quick note to say great news on the scan Katy, hope the bloating doesn't worsen. Sending you loads of positive vibes


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi ladies

Lovely to catch up and see how you are getting on. I am still on DR and hoping to start stimms end of this week fx. 

Katy81 hope you are ok.. just read your last update from Friday. I have my first scan on Wednesday, as you have your progress can   I had a horrible time last week with AF arriving, just awful !! Felt like I was living in a fog and just felt so miserable and moody!  AF is now subsiding and I think the sunshine has done me good over the weekend as I feel much better today at last!  Hopefully I will be stimming with you towards the end of the week    How are you feeling today? xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi all

Thanks for thinking of me. It means a lot  

Bridget - Lovely to hear from you. I have been wondering how you've been getting on. Sorry to hear about the nightmare AF.  DR really is horrid. Have you had the headaches too?  I had some terrible ones. Happy to say that the hot flushes have  just about disappeared.  I hope you can start your stimms  on Wednesday. You're really not that far behind me.  I've come off the Apr/May board. It was just so busy and I couldn't keep up with posts.  Think I'll stick with  you lovely ladies here.  xx

Pineapple - so nice to see your post. Thank you for the positive vibes. I must say I am feeling so much more relaxed than my first cycle.  I'm an old pro now haha.  I keep reading my comments from first cycle to compare how I was feeling then to now.  I think my DR was worse this time but I think stimms seems to be a bit easier.  Quite bloated but not so bad. Hope everything ok with you xx

Pixanne - great to hear how you and the little pixies are getting on.  Elide sounds like a happy little girl. Xx

Chloe - thanks for the tips re Zita West.  I might have a look into that for after EC. I found that particular period to be the most stressful so anything that helps me de-stress would be a plus.  Happy to announce the hot flushes have subsided. Rather bloated but nothing I can't deal with. Xx

So day 8 of stimms and it's not going too badly at all. Started feeling bloated around day 4 but I don't think it's as bad as last time. I'm not sure if that's a bad thing or not.  Feeling lots of activity in my ovaries though. Other than that feeling great. The sun is shining and I only have four days at work this week then off for 12 days! Progress scan this Wednesday and hopefully EC next Monday. Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy  
I haven't had headaches with DR on either of my cycles so I must be really lucky. Just the dreaded AF week but other than a bit bloated and tired no other symptoms.

I've downloaded the Zita West cd too, hoping it will help with the period after EC which I also find the worst part.. I think we all do. 

Have you been having acupuncture? 

I know how you feel with the Apr/May board, it is crazy busy! Our October thread was not that busy at all, it's just too difficult to keep up.  Good plan to stick on this thread with our lovely ladies that we know and love. I am on another thread on the CARE Fertility board and that's nice as there are just a few of us at the same clinic so it's easy to see where everyone is up to and catch up. I will use this thread to chat to you from now on  
Roll on Wednesday for our scans... You could be PUPO by the end of next week eeek!! xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Just looking for some reassurance.

I had my progress scan today on day 9 of stimms. EC is due Monday. My lining is only measuring 6.8mm (it was 9mm at this stage last cycle). The nurse seemed to think that was ok for this stage. Is it?

I have about 6-8 follies on my left ovary but about 12 on my right! Problem is they are quite small. Largest is 14mm. Lots between 8-11 and quite a few small ones. Last cycle at this stage I had 12 measuring 14-18mm. 

The clinic are calling me tomorrow to advise if EC is going ahead or not Monday but the nurse said thru May push it back to allow the smaller ones to grow. 

Slightly disappointed. Not sure why I'm not responding as well as last time. Wonder if the high iron levels were helping!! Still not the end if the world if it's pushed back. Probably explains why I'm not as bloated as last time too. X


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy

The first progress scan on stimms is always the worst! I can remember it well from my last cycle and questioning everything. I felt as though I wasn't progressing as well as I could as my follies were only measuring between 8mm - 12mm. I also remember a lot of other ladies feeling the exact same way. However by the next scan they had grown to between 14mm - 18mm which they said was perfect and by the time they triggered, we had 13 eggs, 10 mature and 9 fertilised. It sounds to me like you are doing great!

Try not to get too hung up on lining mm as we really don't know what we are looking for but the nurses do and if she said it was ok for this stage then think no more of it. Don't forget that we begin pessaries to thicken the womb lining prior to ET so there's plenty of time for that yet.. You also don't want your womb lining to go the other way and be too thick as that makes it harder for embie to implant apparently.

Things can and will change between now and your next scan hun so try not to feel disheartened.

I had my DR scan today and we are ready to start stimming tonight yaay! Finally onto the next stage. I have a progress scan on Monday so we may have our appointments together again  

Had a funny moment today with DH as he is trying to be really supportive and helpful but it was all a bit too much when I turned around after my scan to get changed and he was holding out my pants for me to step into like my mom used to do when I was 5!! lol bless him xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget,

Thanks so much, you've made me feel a lot better about about things.  It makes me wonder whether my lining was too thick last time!  I suppose I was just comparing against the last cycle and expecting things to be the same. We are very complex machines! 

So pleased to hear your scan went well and you are starting stimms.  In fact by now I'm guessing you've had your first injection.  Your progress scan is a lot earlier than mine was. Mine wasn't till day 9 of stimms (today). Guess every clinic is different. 

Laughed at your story of DH holding the pants! At least he is looking after you. My DP is the same. I don't know what I'd do without him.  x


----------



## itsonlybridge

Glad you are feeling in a better frame of mind Katy, its such an emotional rollercoaster worrying about the smallest things that seem so big at the time.

First stimming jab went well although a bit sore! I should be used to all these needles by now! I have acupuncture tomorrow night and on Monday after my scan I've got the nurse coming out to the house to give me another infusion drip which will take about 3 hours. That's to combat my high killer cell levels and try and stop my body rejecting the embies. 

I have everything crossed for your phone call today to confirm EC. Let me know  xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget. Glad the first injection went ok. I find the stimming injection very stingy compared to the buserelin.  I have wondered whether I have high NK cells as had two attempts which have been chemicals.  Both times the exact same thing happened. Even my hcg level was practically the same at test date.  Will have to see how this one goes but I do worry that the same thing will happen.

So I got my call today. They've pushed EC back to Wednesday. Slightly annoying as I had all my annual leave planned around EC being Monday. Also have to drive up to Newcastle for more meds which is a 2 hour round trip.  Still I should be thankful as some don't always make it to EC stage.

On the plus side our ECs might be a bit closer together now Bridget.  Also off for 12 days which isn't bad I suppose  xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Morning Katy
Oh I can understand your annoyance at having EC pushed back.  I am hoping for EC 20th as it would fall nicely with my annual leave but what will be will be and yes we will be quite close together with EC now which is great!

What clinic are you with Katy? Is this a self funded or NHS cycle? If you need any advise on the NK cell testing just give me a shout. The signs of high level NK cells for me were initial early natural miscarriages and then eventually being unable to get pg naturally at all, followed by implantation failure on last IVF cycle with BFN. The entire last cycle was text book perfect with 9 of 10 eggs fertilising and 2 good blasto's transferred.. Everything went perfectly outside of my body but went wrong back inside which gave me an indication of the NK cells issue.

My clinic in Nottingham is a 2 hour round trip for me too, I am just hoping the traffic behaves on Monday for my scan!!


----------



## Katy_81

Morning Bridget,

I'm with the Centre for Life at Newcastle. We're currently on our 2nd of 3 NHS funded cycles. I guess we'll probably have to cycle through these before considering NK testing.  

My situation is similar to yours. Last cycle everything was text book until the embryo was transferred. And both times we had top quality blastocysts transferred. I was diagnosed other the Haemochromatosis but I don't know if that was causing the mcs as I have heard of people with the condition conceiving fine.  Will just have to see.

Off work now for 12 days do going to focus on me and growing these follicles. I've heard a hot water bottle on the tummy could help but when I asked my clinic they said there's nothing I can do to help.  Still might be worth a try.  My scan is also on Monday now so we will have to compare notes on Monday pm.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hey Katy, well it could well be the (long name!) you were diagnosed with that is giving you trouble conceiving rather than killer cells. Are they giving you some treatment for your diagnosis? 

I am on my 2nd cycle too but this one is self funded due to the NHS postcode lottery! 

Well I am taking brazil nuts, drinking milk and 4-5 pints of water a day and also started putting a heat pad on my tummy at work in the morning and also wearing socks to keep my feet warm which I've heard is a good tip! No these things won't make the follicles grow but they will provide them with the very best environment in which to flourish and be nourished   It also makes us feel that we are doing something to help.

That's great being off for 12 days, I will be having a couple days off for EC and the same for ET with hopefully the bank holiday in there and then DH is also booking OTD off with me as last time was horrendous after my BFN with me sat at home crying all day and DH being at work  

On a brighter note, I have acupuncture tonight which I'm looking forward to, it makes me feel I'm doing something positive, and then I'm having an eyebrow wax in the morning as I'm in danger of growing a unibrow!!

Roll on Monday for our scans... looking forward to comparing notes. What time is your appointment? Mine is at 8am and then I have the nurse coming out to the house to do an intralipd infusion drip (for killer cell) xx


----------



## Katy_81

I was diagnosed with it last May. It means my body can't stop absorbing iron so I had toxic levels of it in my body.  I've had most of it removed, well enough for it to be safe now.  It is possible it was the problem but unfortunately because it's quite rare there's not been a lot of research in the area so couldn't say for sure. 

The postcode lottery stinks. It should be the same for everyone in the country.  

My appointment on Monday is at 10am. I should be back for about 11.30. If all goes well I'll be triggering that evening.  Fingers crossed! 

P.s. As I'm writing this I have a hot water bottle on my tummy. Grow follies, Grow!!


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, sorry your EC has been delayed but don't worry, the clinic will know what they are doing  The headaches are a nightmare, I drank a litre of milk each day which helped. Loads of protein can help the follies grow and hot water bottle and socks good too! 
Bridget, good to hear things are going well. 
We are off to Greece this morning. Been up with A most of the night, I think the solid foods are giving her sore tummy and blocking her up, poor thing has been howling in pain  hoping she will be ok for the flight.

Katy, Bridget I am keeping everything crossed for you and will check in when I'm back from hols. Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Pineapple.  Hope Alice is feeling better soon and have a fabulous holiday in Greece. xx

Just returned from my latest scan and what a turnaround! I now have 22 follicles, 16 of which are mature. The others still have a bit of time to catch up. The nurse couldn't believe how quickly they've grown. So pleased. And after all that worry. 

So EC is scheduled for Wednesday. Last menopur and buserelin tonight and trigger at 8pm.  

It seems I'm at risk of OHSS again.  Hoping it's not as bad as last time. 

Despite this feeling a lot more positive. Might even get some frosties 

Bridget how did your scan go?


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Pineapple, lovely to hear from you and thank you for your well wishes. Have a wonderful
Holiday and I hope Alice is ok for the flight bless her.

Katy that's amazing news with your follies, well done! 😃 So pleased for you after all the worrying. EC on Wednesday then!! How exciting!! What time is your appointment?
Good luck with your trigger tonight 👍🏼 xx

My scan went well, they said everything ok by want me to
Increase menopur to 300iu so that's 4 powders instead of 3.. If it helps them
Grow I'm all for it! I have another progress scan on Wednesday at 8am and they have suggested EC would be Monday at the earliest.


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget. My appointment is at 8am tomorrow. So we have to set off from here at 6.30 am! Looks like an early night is in store. 

Trigger last night went well although woke up this morning and felt so fatigued.  Just haven't had the energy to do anything today so just sat and watched TV.  I'm a massive Game of Thrones fan so re-watched last nights episode. 

Bit nervous about tomorrow. I felt some pain last time so going to ask for maximum pain relief if I'm allowed it.  

Glad everything looked ok at your scan.  4 powders, wow! Hopefully you have some nice growth in the next few days.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Morning Katy
My appointment was at 8am too so didn't have chance to wish you luck for your EC today.... You should be all done now so I really hope it's gone ok and they've collected lots of juicy eggs for you and it wasn't too painful.
Let me know how you are later.

My scan went well, follies are growing with a 13mm, 2 x 11mm and 2 x 8mm and some smaller ones so that's good. Hopefully they will have another growth spurt by Friday ready for my next scan which they will call later to confirm. EC is looking likely to be Monday but don't know for sure yet xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget. Excellent news on the scan. Keep drinking that milk and using that hot water bottle, they'll grow in no time.  Mine were a similar size at your stage and by the Monday I was literally ready for EC.  They needn't have waited till today. x

EC went well egg-wise. They managed to collect 21 eggs so very chuffed with that.  I actually had 26 follicles altogether but the surgeon wasn't able to collect them all as I was in a lot of pain during the procedure so had to cut it short. I don't know why. I was sedated with strong painkillers. I can't remember the pain exactly but I remember being very distressed. I was crying for most of it.  I'm slightly annoyed with myself but guess I must have been in a lot of pain.

  Apparently they gave me the maximum dose of painkillers possibly and I ended up sleeping for 2 hours afterwards.  I'm in bed now and still feel woozy. 

Still I would do it all over again, and again. 

I've been told to watch for OHSS but so far so good. I'm quite sore and still bloated from stimming but other than that I'm ok. 


Another great thing is they took a sample of DPs swimmers as the unit were keen to use fresh over our frozen supply.  We were dubious because the last SA DP had done came back with a total of 7 swimmers with poor morphology etc.  it seems this has improved and he now has several hundred with good morphology.  So we are using the fresh!  Obviously it's still not enough to ever get me naturally pregnant but it seems to be improving.  DP had chemo when he was 19 and was told he would never regain his fertility but this improvement suggests that maybe he is!  Feeling hopeful that using fresh might help our chances. 

xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hey Katy, wow that's amazing! Well done on your eggs... I'm not surprised you were in pain, you were harvesting a farm with all of those follies! That's great news.. and yes you must have been in some pain if you were crying out whilst sedated. I'm glad it's all done for you and you can heal and recover now.

That is fantastic news on DH swimmers too, and I must tell you that a friend of ours had chemo 3 years ago and was told he would be infertile afterwards. He had his sperm frozen although he was single at the time. He has since met a lovely lady who he married last year. They were about to begin IVF when they caught naturally and had a baby girl last month. They have discovered that his fertility has improved quite dramatically so that must be the same with your DH   

Stay resting for as long as you can and fingers crossed for your news tomorrow


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Bridget.  So amazing to hear about your friend. It just goes to show that even the most experienced medical professionals cannot predict how chemo will affect one person to another.  So great that they didn't have to go through IVF. So pleased for them. 

Oh yes, the dreaded call tomorrow morning. Really hoping we get a good fertilisation rate.


----------



## Katy_81

So just after I posted yesterday it seems that the incredibly strong painkillers I had been given for EC wore off.  I am now in the most excruciating pain. It feels like I have barbed wire in my pelvis and I can't walk without it hurting really badly. Even rolling over in bed hurts.  I don't remember the pain being this bad.  

I don't know if it's OHSS. I am bloated but the bloating side doesn't feel too bad. It's just these immense sharp pains.  I have noticed that when I try to go to the toilet not a lot comes out.  

Really worried to tell the clinic as don't want transfer to be cancelled. Just hope I start healing soon otherwise ET is going to be very painful.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh Katy, you really should tell the clinic just in case it is the start of OHSS..  It's probably just swelling and tenderness from sheer amount of eggs you have had extracted but it's best to be on the safe side.. but if it is OHSS then they may be able to prevent it escalating and delaying ET.

I would talk them through your pain when they call today. Are you going to blast stage? 

Really hope the pain starts to ease soon, I remember being in a lot of pain last time and thought my insides were going to fall out when I moved xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget, Thank you. I spoke to my clinic earlier. We think, as you say, it's just from the sheer amount of eggs I had retrieved. Also I had what they call 'kissing ovaries' where the left ovary touches the right due to the size and number of the follicles.  The nurse thinks that might be causing some pain too.  

DP is working from home so I'm being well looked after. He's picking me up some codeine this afternoon from the doctors which should help. The pain has eased a little in the last couple of hours which is good.  We are hoping to get to Blast stage which would give me a bit more time to heal. 

So out of my 21 eggs, 18 were mature and 13 fertilized.  Happy with that and proves that DP's fresh swimmers are in a good condition.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hey Katy, that's fantastic news on your fertilised eggs, well done you pair  

Glad you spoke to them about your pain and they have put your mind at rest. Good on DH looking after you and getting you some stronger pain killers. Get a water bottle on your tummy and a nice film on and you will start healing in no time.

Really pleased for you on your embies, keeping everything crossed that they all make it to blast for you    xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget - Good luck for your scan this morning. Let me know how you get on. Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy, just had scan, eggs still not quite big enough, largest is 15mm but lining is 11mm so that's good. Got another scan tomorrow! 

How are you feeling? Will they call you with an update today? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sounds like they just need a few more days like mine did.  Good news on the lining though.  Mine was only 9mm at EC. 

I'm feeling a bit better thanks.  It doesn't hurt to walk now so that's good. My bloating has got worse today though. Think I might be constipated so on Senakot to get things moving.  Feel exhausted from any sort of light exercise so just going to put my feet up today. 

I'm expecting a call tomorrow morning to find out how our lucky 13 are doing   Then it'll be tomorrow or Monday for transfer.  We got 5 blasts last time so hoping for Monday. X


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh good, I'm glad you are feeling in less pain today. I know how you feel with being constipated, I've felt like that for 3 days! 

Oooh everything crossed for the next few nerve wracking days for you... It sounds like we could be in theatre on the same day, you with ET me with EC !

Keep resting and make the most of it hun. Let me know how you get on with your phone call tomorrow xx


----------



## Katy_81

Morning Bridget,

Have you had your scan yet?  Any news?

I just had my call. We have 1 x top quality embryo and 8 x good quality which they are taking to 5 day!! Absolutely ecstatic with that.   

Really hoping we get some frosties that would be amazing! X


----------



## itsonlybridge

Morning Katy, that's fantastic news 😃 I'm so chuffed for you. What a great result.
I am just waiting To be called in for my scan. Feeling very bloated! How's your pain today? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Still get some shooting pains and my stomach is still quite bloated and tender but other than that I'm ok. 

That's a good sign that you're quite bloated.  Those follies must have grown! Hope you can go ahead with your EC on Monday.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy, what a day! Follies still not ready. I have one at 18mm then the others are still 8-15mm so they want me back Monday for yet another scan with a view to trigger Monday night. Had to pick up more menopur to tide me over til Monday and had a bit of a meltdown in the car as that cos £221 just for 2 days worth! Madness. 
DH has been brilliant and told me to stop stressing about the money and just concentrate on staying calm and doing whatever they say. I've got acupuncture tonight so hopefully she might be able to give my follies a nudge! 
Hope you are ok and resting still xx


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Bridget, what a day you've had indeed!  Sounds like we've both had some slow growing follies this time round.  I'm sure they will be just about there on Monday though.  can't believe how much a two days supply of Menopur costs!    I had to get a prescription for the same and was grumbling at the extra £8 charge.  Sometimes I forget how lucky we are to have the NHS funding   Still, if it gets you your dream then it will be worth every penny  
Hope the acupuncture went well. Keep on with the milk and hot water bottle  

I'm doing fine thanks. Belly bulge still not budging but other than that I'm great. Definitely managing better than the first cycle.  I seem to remember being in a massive amount of pain with my stomach all the way through till OTD but not as much this time. 

Hope you have a nice relaxing Sunday before your next scan xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy, you and me both in shock about menopur cost! But yes if it works it will be so worth it  
Acupuncture was really good, she let me pour out my day and then made me lie down with eyes closed and spoke softly whilst needling which was really relaxing. Felt so much better afterwards. Then it was straight to my SIL Hen meal which was lovely but I was so tired and bloated I couldn't wait to get to bed and I slept like a log!
Had a nice lazy day today. Did some positive visualisation meditation this morning in the garden. Had a banana and blueberri smoothie, boiled egg and a tea cake for breakfast! Planted a few shrubs and pottered about, read a magazine and just had what I hope will be my last menopur injection! Going to have a bath in a bit and an early night. Appointment is at 9am and 2 of the girls from the CARE forum will also be there so that will be nice to see them. One of them only had 3 follies on her scan this week so she is hoping for better results tomorrow. The other lady has been delayed in starting her menopur as her TSH levels are too high so she hoping for a better result tomorrow too.. Fingers crossed it is a positive day all round! When will you get your next update? Really glad you are not in as much pain as last time xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy, had my scan today and I am ready for EC!!    Had 22mm,20mm, 17mm, 2 x 14mm, 12mm, and some smaller so I trigger tonight and EC Wednesday.

I have booked time off so tomorrow is my last day at work til next Wednesday.

Have you had a progress update today? xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget.

Congratulations on the scan! Yay!!!  Some good sized follies there too. They will also grow a bit more in the next day or so . 

We are just on our way to have our little embie put back. Should find out how the rest of them are doing. Would love to have some frosties. Will let you know when I get back later this afternoon. Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh blimey yes it's ET today for you, I'm so sorry Katy!!  Good Luck!!!!!  xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Don't be sorry! So many dates to remember I don't expect you to remember mine aswell  

So, we have just arrived back from the clinic and I am officially PUPO with a top quality little embie. We got to see it on screen and the nurse pointed us to the spot where it had started hatching. Fabulous!

We definitely have one frostie and they are taking 5 of them to 6 day although I'm not sure if they will be able to freeze them or not. The embryologist said they were a little bit behind.  Will find out tomorrow. 

Have you had your last Menopur yet? Best of luck for your trigger tonight. Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh congratulations on being PUPO Katy that's fantastic news!  
Excellent news on your frostie and fingers crossed for the others 😃🍀
That's so nice that they showed you on the screen and told you it started hatching 😃

I did my last menopur last night and last buserlin tonight along with trigger.. Jab free day tomorrow yaaay! How are you getting on with the pessaries ? 😬 Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget, pessaries are a bit messy as usual with the usual painful (.)(.) and constipation.  Horrible things  

Very bloated today, more so than yesterday so taking the day off work.  I don't think I could sit at a desk all day with this bulge. Also seem to sneezing a lot which is uber painful every time. 

Hope you enjoy your jab free day! 

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Quick update: three of the five embryos they took to 6 day are good enough to freeze so we have 4 frosties!!  Over the moon. The embryologist said they were all hatching aswell.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy

Oh that's amazing news about your frosties, whoo hoo! You must be over the moon with that result, Well done  

Well my trigger jabs went better than anticipated and didn't hurt at all. Feeling very bloated today and ready to break up. It's my Birthday on Thursday so the girls have bought me flowers at work today and decorated my desk bless them    

Oh I can't wait for the pessaries, they sound amazing! lol

So what is your OTD?


----------



## Katy_81

Oh how lovely of your work colleagues. Having that support network makes all the difference.  My office is full of guys. A couple of them know but it's not something I openly talk about with them.  To be honest I don't think they'd know what to say lol  

My OTD is next Wednesday 1st June. Only 9 days to wait!

Started symptom-spotting already. So far just tired and very slight cramps but probably from all the poking around yesterday.


----------



## itsonlybridge

It was really lovely of them.. Only a couple know about the IVF as I work with my best friend so naturally she knows. 

Your OTD is my first day back to work after ET and I will have just started my 2WW at that point! lol 

I am going to try hard to ignore symptoms this time as I know the tablets and pessaries give you pg symptoms so there's just no way of knowing if it's real or not! Least the weather is improving so we can get out and about in the sunshine and not be stuck indoors bored! 

Last hour of work for me!


----------



## Katy_81

I always tell myself I'm not going to symptom spot but always do! It will be better once I'm back at work. X


----------



## Katy_81

Good luck for today Bridget. Will be thinking of you   Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you Katy, been quite groggy today but it went well and they collected 7 eggs.
Didn't feel a thing, slept throughout, had painkillers and a sandwich when I woke and home for a nice nap. 
Feeling sore when I move but not as bad as last time at the other clinic.
Depending on how many make it through the next few days, ET will either be Saturday or Monday.
How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, congrats on being pupo!!!! Have everything crossed for you. And 4 Frosties, amazing!!!!

Bridget, good work with the eggs, hope you are feeling ok. Keep us informed on your embies, everything crossed for you too 

    For both of you!!

We had a lovely time on holiday, despite a huge storm for a few days! 

Xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks Pineapple   will post an update tomorrow. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget, Congratulations on your 7 eggies.   

Glad the procedure went well and you didn't feel anything.  I hope you are resting and DH is looking after you.  Best of luck for your call tomorrow. X

Pineapple - thanks hun and glad you enjoyed your holiday despite the bad weather. X

Apart from extreme bloating I'm not too bad. The day after the transfer I put on a pound and half in weight. I look 6 months pregnant already it's ridiculous.  I spoke to the clinic and am just keeping an eye on it for now.  Other than that just feeling tired. Roll on OTD Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Morning all

Not doing so good today.  Had a terrible nights sleep. The bloating is worse and my weight is now three pounds more than Monday morning. It hurts to lie down so I had to try and sleep propped up which was very difficult. 

I'm still passing water ok but it's now uncomfortable when I breathe. Going to ring the clinic in a bit and see what they say.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Ok so good Birthday news today! 4 of the 7 eggs were mature and all 4 fertilised  
They are taking them to blast so will have an update Saturday and if any make it, transfer will be Monday... Also my SIL wedding day   

Katy I wonder if it's the less armies making you feel that way? Best to see what the clinic say though. I bet it's just your little emblem nestling and making itself comfy   xx


----------



## Katy_81

That's great news Bridget!  

And happy birthday aswell!!   

Best of luck for your call on Saturday. Enjoy your special day xx


----------



## Katy_81

Morning all,

4dp5dt now and my bloating is still very much there.  I have now put on 4 pounds in 4 days.  Sleeping is painful. I have to lay on my back so end up waking up with back and shoulder pain.  

Does anyone know how long the trigger should stay in your system for? It's been 11 days now and my bloating has not relented at all and got worse just after transfer. 

I know some might say it's a pregnancy sign but from what I've read it's too early for that. Women tend to get late onset ohss around 6dp5dt. 

Concerned something's not right


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Katie, congratulations on your amazing frosties and being pupo! Unfortunately i was in agony from ec until 3 months due to ohss which included 2 hospital stays. It's technically not too early for it to be a sign of pregnancy and I remember my clinic saying that ohss symptoms will get wrose as implantation occurs and continue whilst the pregnancy establishes itself. I would definitely be getting some advice from your clinic sweetie just to mak sure and keep up your fluids xx

It's only Bridget congratulations to you aswell, ive got my fingers crossed for your embies xx

Hope everyone else is doing well, we're having a nightmare with the solicitor for our house sale- they have the communication skills of a cardboard box and are driving me nuts!!! We've decided to move out to my mums in 2 weeks when we have the time and then completion can happen whenever. Needless to say frustration is an understatement! !

Callie is growing so quickly now - she's trying to walk independently but she just can't let go bless her. She now has 6 teeth!!  

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Well we have had our progress update and we have 3 X 8 cell at grade 2 and 1 X 5 cell at grade 3. So pleased that 3 are thriving! ET is Monday at 11am   xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget that's fantastic news!! Will you have two transferred on Monday then? x

Shadow - lovely to hear from you. Thanks for the ohss advice. I remember you going through it. It must have been so awful and scary.  Well, pleased to report that my bloating has started to subside now (from a comfort point of view at least!).  the house sale sounds stressful. These things can take forever especially when solicitors aren't pulling their weight.  So pleased to hear Callie is doing great. x

AFM, not having the greatest 2ww. Bloating started subsiding last night but now I have come down with a stinking cold.  Earlier, DP and I went for a wander around some local garden centres but we had to come home as I felt terrible.  Now in bed as absolutely exhausted.  Hopefully will feel better after a good nights sleep. X


----------



## itsonlybridge

Katy yes if we manage to get 2 or more make it to Monday we will have 2 transferred.
Hope you are feeling better tomorrow after a good sleep. this entire thing is so exhausting its no wonder you have come down with something.

Shadow, lovely to hear from you. Really hope your house move gets sorted soon, it's so stressful, I remember ours well !! Glad Callie is doing well.

I've never wished a bank holiday away so much but I can't wait til Monday now! They will call at 9am with an update and then have to be there at 11am for transfer and I will officially be PUPO


----------



## pineapple14

Bridget, great news!!! Hope Monday goes well for you  

Katy, have you spoken to clinic about how you are feeling? Good to hear you are a bit better but still good idea to get checked out. Bummer about your cold too. I do remember feeling shattered during 2 we. Keep tucked up and look after yourself.  

Shadow, sorry to hear your house sale is a nightmare, hope things improve quickly! So exciting about callies teeth! Alice still hasn't got any but soooo much dribble coming out they can't be far away!

Hope everyone has a great bank holiday

Xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Just been trying to catch up - for some reason I stopped receiving notifications so I'm gutted I haven't been around to support Katy and Bridget at this stage!! 

Goodluck Bridget for today. I have everything crossed for you and praying for your happy ever after. Xx

Katy - how you feeling Hun? As shadow says.. Ohss symptoms can and do get worse with pregnancy due to the increasing hormones. If you are putting that much weight on so quickly I'd really contact the clinic. At least you have had transfer and so they can't cancel it - so you have nothing to lose if that makes sense. Do not grin and bear it - they may be able to help. When is your test day? Are you going to test early? 
When I had transfer on a Monday, I tested myself on the Friday so literally 4 days later and it was negative. I did another test the following morning on the Saturday and it was very faintly positive. So even if testing early and if It was showing negative, it doesn't always mean that it is. Praying you will have your little miracle too. Fab news about hubby's swimmers too!! All positive!!! Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Leanne - so lovely to hear from you. The OHSS is allot better now. Starting going down on Saturday night and now I'm pretty much back to my normal weight. I've lost 6 pounds in 3 days! Unbelievable!  Obviously knowing that OHSS symptoms can return with a bfp is not filling me with confidence   I'm not testing early as DP is very against it, but I've got to the point now where it's really starting to cause me a lot of anxiety and I just want to know. How are you anyway? How's little Oscar? Xx

Pineapple - thanks Hun. I didn't speak to the clinic in the end as the bloating started to subside. My cold weirdly only lasted a day then I was fine the next day.  Our bodies do strange things during IVF. Xx

Bridget - best of luck for your transfer today Hun. I'll be thinking of you. Not long and you'll be PUPO Yay! Xx

AFM Well I'm not have no such a good time of it.  The cold I came down with on Saturday morning only lasted a day but it completely exhausted me.  so I went to bed Saturday night thinking I'll get a good nights sleep but then couldn't sleep all night. Managed to drift off at 5 am.  I was really hot and my heart was racing.  Last night I slept a bit better but was still hot and kept waking up.  

Going through a bit of a negative nancy phase.  I'm terrified it's going to be another chemical pregnancy like before.  I feel like I've lost some of the symptoms I was experiencing at the weekend. It probably doesn't help that the bloating has gone so I'm associating that with failure.  I know I'm not out yet but feel in a bit of a dark place. Had a dream last night aswell that it hadn't worked and woke up with all my he feelings associated with that. It was awful.   I just really really want to be a mummy and I hate all of this pain and heartache that we have to go through  

Sorry for negative post really needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Leanne5

Hey Katy,

Be as negative or rant as much as you want to us Hun. It's not often we can say it to people having a bad thing - but We all know exactly what you are going through and can totally sympathise. 

Try not to worry about the bloating subsiding. It's not easy to give up on the symptom spotting but it really is true - what one girl has, another might not have.. And vice versa. With my Ohss I looked 5 months pregnant.. Infact scrap that.. I was like 6 months gone.. But with my positive pregnancy I had a flat belly up until about 15 weeks! So try not to read too much into the bloating going. 
The majority of "pregnancy" symptoms will just be the drugs in any case so please take some positives from this Hun. 

There is a really good chance that your haemochromatosis was to blame for the previous cp. I mean - if the levels were toxic to you.. I can only imagine what they were doing to a little embie. So the fact that you've got yourself all well again and levels have dropped this can also only be a good thing. 

I know it's frustrating when people tell you to be positive but I truly believe it helped me on my last journey. But in the grand scheme of things Hun.. Just feel how you want to feel. If you feel sad, feel sad. If you feel good feel good. Just rest easy knowing that you have done everything possible to give yourself the best chance of getting your little miracle. I've kept the faith for you. And truly believe it will happen for you. Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi everyone, lovely to hear from you.

Katy I hope you are feeling a little better, the entire 2ww is bound to be made up of ups and downs with how we feel so try not to dwell too much on it or your symptoms.
Not much longer for you now.

Well we have 2 good grade embies on board, one about to hatch and the other a few hours behind. The other 2 don't look likely to make it any further but they will see tomorrow and call to advise.

So pleased to have managed to get 2 good quality embies and I can finally say I am officially PUPO!  

DH has been like Clarke Kent all day, changing into theatre scrubs for ET, then back again, then home and into his suit for his brothers wedding which he dashed off to and just made the end of the ceremony! 

I have been lounging watching films and I have an acupuncture session at 6.30pm


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget - Congratulations on being PUPO! They sound like good quality embies. Glad your DH was able to reach the wedding in time.  Wishing you a relaxing and stress-free 2ww.  And thank you for your support. I don't know how I would have got through this cycle without my cycle buddy  xx

Leanne - thanks for the reassurance. It's hard to be positive but I'll try keep it together till OTD.  It is possible that I didn't have OHSS and it was just bloating from the sheer amount of follicles I had.  I'm a little worried I might have some immune issues. Had flu symptoms on Saturday which I think was implantation day because I had cramps. I'm worried my body might be attacking the embryos hence the recurrent CPs.  

Will have to see on Wednesday. If it is another CP we are eligible for recurrent miscarriage investigations.  I truly hope I will be eating my words.   Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Congrats on being pupo Bridget!! Bless your hubby having to dash here there and everywhere. It's so lovely that he was there for you despite it being his brothers wedding too. Are the family aware of your treatment? Xx

Katy - that's the one thing I really don't like about CFL - the one size fits all. Surely it would be more cost effective to do all the testing than to offer 3 rounds of IVF? Even if they offered 2 cycles but with full testing - would be much better!! 
When is otd? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - this Wednesday.  We live in Middlesbrough now aswell so it's a bit of a hike. We chose to stay with cfl as DPs frozen swimmers are there but as it happens we didn't need them this time.  We will have to stay with them for the FETs I suspect but any further fresh cycles we will move to James Cook. Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Bridget - congratulations on being pupo!!! I hope your 2ww goes quickly for you and have everything crossed for your two wee embies 

Katy, poor you, it's so rough when you are not feeling well on top of everything else. Just try to hang in there, not long to go now. I had no symptoms apart from ups and downs from the meds. Everything crossed for you too. Do you have to do a home test or go into clinic? 

Leanne, lovely to hear from you. How are you getting on? 

Afm, all good with us, ,Alice now sitting up, she looks so grown up!! Can't believe she will be 8 months old next weekend :/


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Leanne5

Good luck Katy - thinking if you! Praying you get the result you so desperately deserve xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Katy I've been thinking about you all morning and awaiting your news, hope you are ok hun xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you ladies... bit if a wait til OTD on 12th June now... back to work today to keep my mind off it a bit! xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. The clinic are ringing with my result at 4.30pm. Not too confident. My (.)(.) have stopped hurting and I have a niggly headache like I get sometimes before AF. Lost my appetite but probably the anxiety.  Can't concentrate at work. I'm a mess on the inside


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy
Oh my goodness, so you have to go to the clinic, do the test and wait for them to call you hours later? That's absolutely terrible!!!!

Have you done a home test kit at all?

Talk about leaving you hanging on!! I'm not surprised you can't concentrate and feel so anxious... I am feeling it for you xx


----------



## Katy_81

Clinic called early. It's a BFN     totally gutted and so exhausted from this whole process. Not sure where to go next. Are we just mega unlucky or do I have an underlying problem?  Can't stop the tears


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh Katy!!! I'm so sorry hun, how devastating   
Let those tears fall and get all the emotion of the last weeks out. Try not to think of 'what next' just yet. Just give yourself some time to grieve.

You have described exactly how I felt on my last failed cycle and that was the trigger for the testing we had done which lead to the discovery of our underlying issues. When you feel stronger, I'm more than happy to give you all the information/advice I can as it sounds like we could have the same issues that the standard NHS bloods etc just don't test for.

Are you at home hun? I hope you're not at work trying to deal with this and hope DH home to be with you soon.

Here if you need to talk, vent cry or anything at all my lovely and I'm sending you big hugs... Be kind to yourself today xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Bridget, I'm so glad for your support. I'm sat at home by myself at the moment. DP should be home at 4pm. Dreading telling him the news.  
Really annoyed with the clinic for ringing me early. I got upset at work and had to leave and drive home in floods of tears. Next time I will POAS on the morning. 

On Saturday I was so sure something was happening. I even said to DP I felt I was pregnant. I had same symptoms as last time when I had my chemical.  I wonder if I possibly did have a chemical but the levels dropped fast?  

Info/advice at a later date would be great, thanks. Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

I'm not surprised you got upset at work, that wasn't very professional of the clinic if they knew you would be at work, bless you having to drive home in such a state. I'm glad you got home ok.

Hopefully DH will be with you now and you can process the news together in the coming days.

Will you have tomorrow off work? Maybe call in sick and give yourself some time to just be without having to put 'a face on'.

I was also convinced my last cycle had worked as I had veiny sore boobs, and couldn't stop weeing but it's so difficult to tell with the drugs being pumped into you at the same time. I am absolutely dreading my OTD and I shall defo be testing early even though DH isn't keen on me doing that.. I just need to have an idea of what to expect I think.

I hope you are ok lovely, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

DP is home now. I had a good cry and we talked it all over and what we are going to do next. He's just popped out to get us a bottle of wine bless him. I don't know what I would do without him.  He made a very good point that we have 4 frosties so our 2nd cycle is by no means over. Not even halfway through  

It'll be good to not have to go through a fresh cycle next time. This time has just been so hard on me more so than the first.  FETs are so much easier. 

We have also decided to do a POAS together next time following today's shambles. And I am going to try acupuncture. 

I have a glass of wine in my hand now and the world feels like a brighter place


----------



## Charmars

Katy - so sorry for your bfn. We all know too well the pain that news brings. Your DH sounds like a keeper and I hope the wine helps. You have Frosties so your journey isn't over yet for sure. And I agree FET are an 'easier' cycle! Testing like Bridget got will help too

Sending you a huge hug and kiss xx


----------



## Leanne5

Katy I am so so sorry to hear your bad news. I had you in my thoughts all day and hoped so much to come here and have good news. It's gonna hurt Hun as you well know but it's not the end. 4 Frosties is great.. And I personally believe the process is less harsh on your body.. So I think that can only be a good thing. 

I'm glad you have great support from your Dh. Enjoy your glass of wine and take care of yourself. Cry if you want to.. Sometimes it helps.. Even just momentarily! 

Bit crap of the clinic to phone early. Don't they realise how it affects girls esp wth bad news! Surely try should know if you are expecting a phonecall at a certain time you would have most probably someone there to support you!! I'm mad at them on your behalf xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Katy your DP is absolutely right and a FET is a much quicker process too so that's something very positive to look towards  

Enjoy your wine Hun and indulge in the things you've not been able to do whilst cycling. You deserve to treat yourself xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, so sorry to see your news. And a crappy way to find out too. Well done DP for being fabulous and fetching wine. It's so disappointing but you are right, 4 little Frosties waiting for you when you are ready so don't give up hope  . Sending you lots of   And hope you enjoy your vino xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies so much. You don't know how much your words of support mean to me.  You really are the best. I've been raving about you all to my DP. He wishes you all the best and Bridget, he sends his best wishes and luck for the rest of your cycle. 

We have just enjoyed a takeaway curry and are now cozying up on the sofa with a glass of wine and a silly movie.  Also, this Saturday we are booking ourselves a last minute spa break. I think we've earnt it!

Love to all. Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Katy that's lovely of your DP   thank you for all your support also, I'd have been lost without you these last few weeks xx
I hope you enjoyed your takeaway and feel a little more positive about things this morning. 
Spa break sounds absolutely perfect and it's almost the end of the week   xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Starting to feel a little better. I managed to go into work yesterday and put on a brave face despite the fact I was dying on the inside.  it's so hard to carry on as normal. Only my manager knows what I'm going through.  I told my Mum last night aswell. She ended the call abruptly after 5 mins because I think she was going to burst into tears and she didn't want to upset me further. Bless her. 

I guess everyday it's going to get a little better.  DP seems to be handling it really well. He is disappointed but has a talent for not letting it get to him. He's very positive and optimistic which really helps me as I'm the complete opposite.  

I'm starting to do some research into additional tests. I'm interested by the immunes and spoken to DP about it but he is very scientifically minded (he's an engineer) and wants to see research and evidence. 

Bridget - I was wondering if you tell me your experience of immunes testing? How you got started, chose the clinic etc. how much did it cost if you don't mind me asking? I live in the north east and don't think there's a clinic around here that does immunes testing. Is that a problem? Can I travel? 

How is your 2ww going Hun? Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today hun and good that you are looking forward to the next stage.

I'm ok, just plodding through the 2ww and hoping the cramps that I've been having for 3 days are implanation and not AF due!! 

Ok so we chose CARE Fertility after much research, as they are pioneers in Fertility treatment, discovering and developing treatments for a lot of the more recent issues such as NK cell alongside the likes of Zita West.

They basically offer a set of level 1 and 2 tests. You can opt to just have the level 1 tests which include most of the common issues. Level 2 tests for rarer issues and would be suggested if all level 1 are normal. I think NK cell is included in level 2. To have all the level 1 and 2 tests done at the same time costs about £2K (But so worth it looking back) (The Killer cell test is the most expensive at around 1k and has to be sent to chicago for testing) They are all just blood tests, but about 20 vials for you and 5 for DH (and he has to produce a 'sample')  You may have already had some of the level 1 tests with your previous clinic or GP so that will reduce the cost but you will need to obtain copies of these results and send them to the clinic. They send you a complete list of all individual tests and costs but once you have had Level 1 and 2 tests, they have tested you for absolutely everything possible and they will be able to then provide you with an effective cycle plan to treat any issues discovered.

CARE have a 1 in 2 pregnancy rating which makes them the highest in the country I believe and they accept people from anywhere.. One lady on my cycle was travelling over from Malta! 

So my tests showed that I have high levels of killer cells... these are cells that we all have in our bodies that fight cancers and viruses, but my levels are elevated (great for me, not so good for my poor embryos). Therefore my body was fighting off Dills genes in the embryo sensing it was a virus/foreign body, hence my 3 miscarriages and failed last IVF cycle. 

The solution for me has been the following treatments which were added into a normal IVF cycle and here I am in my 2ww to see if it has worked!

Intralipid Infusion drip where the nurse comes out and administers a drip for 3 hours. 1 x on first day of DR. 1 on first week of stims and another upon BFP (Downside, £280 each time)
Clexane injections every day from around time of ET
Steroid tablets and Progynova taken from day after EC

That was my experience anyway hun and I can send you breakdowns of any of the above if you need it with the information documents they sent me.

Hope that helps, I know its a lot to take in xx


----------



## Katy_81

Wow Bridget, that's amazing, thank you!

So is it possible to just get the tests done or do you have to cycle with them aswell? Obviously we're tied to the NHS funded cycles for now.  

Also do you know what Clexane does? I know the steroids suppress the immune system. 

The more I think about it, the I believe this could be the issue. I wonder if I can just get the level 1 tests done for now. 

Manchester is quite far but there is a direct train service from Middlesbrough where we are to Manchester.

Regarding the cramps, I think it would be way too early for AF to arrive. Sounds like a good sign.   xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy, you can pay for just the tests initially, you are not tied into having a cycle with them so you can do it as and when you want in that way. The only problem is that NHS doesn't fund the additional treatments and I'm not sure how that works if you wanted to 'bolt them on' so to speak. At least if you have the tests and it shows an issue you will have an answer and can take it from there with some research.. I firmly believe there no such thing as unexplained infertility.. There is always a reason.

I was the same as you the more I read about NK cells, particularly as we everything other test result was normal, DH sperm is above average and my egg count is very good. 

Ok so from what I can gather, the intralipid infusion and the steroids lower the killer cell levels and the clexane stops the signal to reject/miscarry.. It's also used to treat sticky blood I believe.

Fingers crossed that the cramps are implantation then! Next Sunday feels like absolutely years away!!


----------



## shadow2013

Hi Katie - I am sooo sorry hun. I remember my second time and i felt like the world was ending and it would never happen. But it did I was third time lucky albeit really poorly. I am still keeping the pompoms for you my lovely. Take time to heal and look to the future - tests are worth looking into and sounds like you've got a handle on that.
Your dp is amazing, hope the wine was good! 
I had clexane injections, it helps prevent blood clots - they can sting and leave bruises but if it helps I'd have done anything!I'd go with poas as well, that was awful from your clinic and im mad at them for you too! You are a strong warrior my sweet xxx

Bridget I have my fingers crossed for you sweetie - I don't think any should have to go thru the stress and battles that we have to xx

I hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hello my ladies long time no see hope you are all well xx

Katy so sorry to hear about your bfn.   Amazing that you have four hatching blasts though, sounds like some great quality embryos are waiting for you. There's every chance your future child is in there! Enjoy your spa with hubby and good luck with any testing you may do x  

Bridget wishing you all the very best with your cycle! Fingers crossed for you! Sounds like you have a fabulous clinic and solid plans to help with your immunes x 

Hope all the mummies and babies are doing great xx 

We have been fairly busy on the ttc front. I went down to Coventry in may for nk cell testing which revealed a high number of uterine nk cells. Doctor has given me three treatment plans based on whether am pregnant now (well it could happen lol), ttc naturally or doing an ivf cycle. We are all set to do a cycle in Greece hopefully in July.  Considering a clomid embryo banking cycle alongside a hysteroscopy with implantation cuts in July.  Then go back in September for frozen transfer. Hubby is also on the sperm improving protocol for 40 days to attempt to get the best possible chance.  We're both tee total and taking loads of vitamins and am on dhea for egg quality also. 
And have been to see a lovely hypnotherapist to attempt to get over my fear of miscarriage and failure and develop positive beliefs and attitudes towards treatment and pregnancy, and to help cope with the fertility journey xx 

Hopefully we will all be mummies on this thread soon! 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Katy_81

Shadow - thanks hun. I'm feeling a bit better now. I'm starting to understand how much harder it is the more failures you have. But I won't let it break me. I just have to be patient.  xx

Sunshine - great to hear you have been moving forward with investigations etc.  which doctor was it that you saw in Coventry. Was it Dr Quenby? I have been reading some good things about her. How have you found the hypnotherapy?  It sounds like you have a really positive plan hun. We may even be cycle buddies as we are planning out frozen cycle in September. xx

Bridget - how are getting on lovely? Xx

AFM had a really nice weekend with DP. The BFN has really brought us close together which is great.  We have decided on a long term plan aswell and have talked about adoption which we are both quite keen on.  Even if IVF works it's something we may consider.  We still have a number of cycles on the NHS to go yet. Two frozen, one fresh and any subsequent frozen from that cycle. We have decided though that if the two frozen don't work we are going to get some serious tests done (immunes etc) before the final cycle. 
Still feeling sad and have a strange feeling of emptiness but good to now have a plan to move forward with. Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Yes it was with Prof Quenby. Just went as a box ticking exercise really, trying to rule everything out before another cycle. Never expected to have high nk cells but at least it can be tackled now that we know about it. If you're interested just let me know and will pm you the contact details.  You just liaise with Kerri the Secretary and you go on a Monday or Friday after you have ovulated, so no ttc that month xx

The hypnotherapy has been good. I think our minds take a battering after years of this process so just feels like a reminder to my subconscious that things could work and I could end up with a healthy baby at the end of all this. She also gave me homework to do something fun each day even if it's just a small thing and to be fair I have done so it must be doing something!! Haha x 

How exciting you are cycling in September   hope we can be frozen cycle buddies! Interesting you are considering adoption too, I had a dream about adopting a baby from a foreign orphanage last night   did get me thinking too! 

Baby dust and lots of love to everyone else xx 

X


----------



## itsonlybridge

I am stunned and delighted to announce I have got a BFP!!!!!!!!!! 
Had to go to the clinic for a scan and check up today with suspected OHSS which turned out to be mild but apparently is caused by the pregnancy hormone at this stage in the process... So curiosity got the better of me and I tested when I got home! 

Official OTD not til Sunday and will test every day till then but so so happy after all this time... Please let this be it!!!


----------



## shadow2013

Itsonlybridget that is excellent news       
Hello everyone xx
Sorry for the short post - box packing 1 wk to go xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget that's amazing!!!     

I've been thinking about you and wondering. 

Maybe it was the NK cells after all

Have you felt any symptoms

Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks ladies  

Katy Hiw are you feeling Hun? And yes I really do think it was the NK cells for sure, it's an expensive call to make but I would recommend anyone with unexplained infertility to take the level 1 & 2 tests to find out exactly what is going on inside. There is a lady on one of the forums on her 17th cycle!! It's just ridiculous that the clinics who are better informed than us don't recommend these tests.... 

So I've done another POAS this morning and still got my 2 lines phew!! Just need them to stay put now! On to the next terrifying 2 week wait but feeling very blessed to have got this far.

Symptoms so far have just been severe bloating especially at night, tummy twinges, sore boobs and that's it really... But I have 'felt' different this time.. My mind just couldn't believe it


----------



## Charmars

Itsonlybridget - I know I've already congratulated you but nownive stopped crying in on here to say it again!! I'm so chuffed for you! All that money was worth the spend!! 

Katy - do you think you will now pay and have the extra tests?


----------



## Katy_81

Aww Bridget I am just so ecstatic for you.   

I'm eager to get the tests done but DP wants us to wait till after our frozen cycle. If that doesn't work we will do immune testing before our next cycle. He really believes it's the embryos and not me whereas I believe it's me with the issue. So we had to come to a compromise. I guess it's a lot money aswell he's thinking. 

Has the lady on her 17th cycle done immunes testing? That's so many. Bless her.

I'm feeling so much better emotionally. We have a review appointment on the 25th June which is earlier than I was expecting. There may be a slight set back though. I went back to having venesection son Wednesday to treat my Haemochromatosis.  My iron levels have shot up!! The nurse thinks it is just inflammation from the OHSS and is just a temporary spike.  I hope so anyway.  The level is higher than it was at diagnosis last year. Would hate to be back to square one.  having weekly venesection so for now to get it down further.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks Charmars, bless you getting all emotional  

Katy The lady on her 17th cycle had OHSS and produced so many eggs on her first NHS funded cycle that she is still going through the frosties!!!! I think this is her last cycle and she hasn't had any immunes done or had it suggested!
I'm really glad to hear you are feeling better emotionally, that is half the battle with this rollercoaster.  I would probably do the same in your shoes with your frostie because even if you discovered there was an issue with the embryos, I'm not sure there is any treatment they can give at this stage and you would still want to give your frostie a chance and so you'd go ahead with the FET anyway.. Get that one done... and you might not even need to think about testing or more cycles as this could be your BFP.... if not then you have your plan with the immunes testing  

I don't know anything about Haemochromatosis but I'm glad they are getting it under control for you  

afm I'm still in a state of shock. Waiting for the call from the clinic today to confirm results of a blood test I had yesterday and hopefully for them to tell me my hormone levels indicate a BFP.. I will tell them I have early tested.. I expect they will tell me off and say wait to do the official test on Sunday and call them Monday!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Bridget that's fantastic news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pineapple14

Bridget - that is awesome news, congratulations!!!!        
Looking forward to hearing your official confirmation, bet it won't sink in for a while  exciting times xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks everyone   we are still in a state of shock!! Official OTD is tomorrow but clinic called yesterday and they confirmed I am pg from my blood tests results   early days but very happy and stunned lol xx


----------



## Leanne5

It's only Bridget...... I am soooooo soooo sooooooo delighted for you!!! I've been thinking about you a lot and had been wondering when your test day was!!! As you say it's early days... But you are so much further forward than I'm sure you would ever have let yourself believe!!! The early days are scary with every little niggle but try to relax (who am I kidding... You will be stressing for the next 9 months 😳) Take care of yourself and take it easy. Most of all... Enjoy this special time!!! It will be no time before your little miracle will be in your arms. 

We are getting there girls... One by one... Each of us will have our miracle babies. 

Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you Leanne that's really lovely of you. It means so much to read all of your congratulations, you girls will always have a special place in my heart and we have all shared such personal journeys together.

I hope this sets a positive trend of more BFP's.. Can't wait to hear some soon xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Hello Ladies,

As your thread was getting so long I have started a new home for you here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346006.new#new

Chux xx


----------

